# Баннер из России



## coth

Условия просты.


1. Размер: 615×123px;
2. Пейзаж должен быть городской;
3. На баннере не должно быть надписей;
4. Не забывайте оставлять место под логотип (в левом нижнем углу);
5. Предпочтение отдаётся снимкам сделанными форумчанами SSC;
6. Все предложения должны иметь пояснительную записку: 

 Указание авторства;
 Ссылка на источник;
 Место съемки;
 Краткое описание содержимого.


Как предложить баннер на форум:

С главной страницы, внизу * About the forums*, а там уже непосредственно - Banner submitting thread


----------



## ancov




----------



## Herr Lind

Попробуем


----------



## Herr Lind

Потом попробую нарисовать еще для какого-нибудь города , например для СПб (мой любимый город)


----------



## Herr Lind

C рамкой


----------



## Herr Lind

Санкт-Петербург


----------



## coth

никаких рамок


----------



## Herr Lind

По-моему сверху все панорамы в рамках


----------



## coth

это рамка таблицы


----------



## Herr Lind

Могу и без рамки сделать


----------



## Brad

Какой срок данного конкурса?


----------



## coth

бессрочный.

как только будет понятно, что больше не будет - перейдём ко второй части. неделя, две, три может больше....


----------



## Herr Lind




----------



## Herr Lind




----------



## trooper

GERR_LIND said:


>


wot etot horoshie:cheers: 

eslib tam wsadi bi nahodlias federacia, to wabsche klas nu galko geografija drugaja


----------



## Herr Lind

Казань


----------



## Herr Lind

Щас , сделаю несколько нужных дел и выложу еще


----------



## windstride

*GERR_LIND* а давайте использовать только свои фотографии? это и интереснее и законно 


*ancov*kay: kay: :lol: а где медведь?


----------



## windstride

И я думаю, что достопримечательности типа Храма Василия блаженного и тп, весь мир уже видел)) пусть посмотрят какая Москва на 60% есть)) вот комбиблоки))










вот ишо)


----------



## PrettyFly




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Bolik




----------



## Herr Lind

По-вашему России - только лишь Москва?


----------



## anm

windstride said:


> *ancov*kay: kay: :lol: а где медведь?


i ikra


----------



## golov

По моему вот эта лучше всех


----------



## ZimasterX

GERR_LIND said:


>





Bolik said:


>


Ну пока я лубапытаюсъ с этими :cheers:


----------



## Bolik

Я просто использую свои фотки, а кроме Москвы у меня больше ниче нет!


----------



## Herr Lind

Ну так используй другие , с поиска например. Никто тебя за это не осудит , это же не что-то важное там или официальное , это просто картинка наверху


----------



## coth

могут и осудить. лучше использовать только свои фотографии.


----------



## Herr Lind

Кстати , я бы повесил какой-нибудь сибирский город , вообще в будущем планирую туда переселиться


----------



## Herr Lind

Вот собсно тема про НовоРОССИЙСК

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280883


----------



## Siberian

GERR_LIND said:


> Кстати , я бы повесил какой-нибудь сибирский город , вообще в будущем планирую туда переселиться


Это зачем?


----------



## Konoval

golov said:


> По моему вот эта лучше всех


Склонен согласиться, хотя, виды Болика тоже впечатляют..


----------



## AutoUnion

Что-то не получается у меня разместить оригинальный размер......................вот блин не вьезжаю!


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> Первый баннер вообще-то мой родной город, если что!


Барнаул что-ли?


----------



## Siberian

AutoUnion said:


> Барнаул что-ли?


Yes, ты удивлен?


----------



## Bolik

Лично как я понимаю! Фишка в здании слева, грубо говоря кусок Москвы, а все что справа - композиция.


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> Yes, ты удивлен?


Вообще-то да! Башни на заднем плане выглядят очень внушительно..............................надо будет как-нибудь проехать по Сибири, а то я никогда там не был!hno:


----------



## AutoUnion

Bolik said:


> Лично как я понимаю! Фишка в здании слева, грубо говоря кусок Москвы, а все что справа - композиция.


А почему именно Москвы? А не Питера, Минска, Киева, Н.Новгорода......................... и т.д. и т. п.


----------



## Siberian

AutoUnion said:


> Вообще-то да! Башни на заднем плане выглядят очень внушительно..............................надо будет как-нибудь проехать по Сибири, а то я никогда там не был!hno:


Ну тогда марш просвещаться 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402591 (осень)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426486 (свежие зимние)
:cheers:


----------



## golov

Очень интересно услышать психоанализ оранжера, жду


----------



## Bolik

Ну Москвы - это так Москвичи понимают, а так пусть все думают - что это где то в России!


----------



## Herr Lind

Расслабься , голов , че ж ты так возненавидел Оранжера?  Ну простой бандеровец , зато очень интересный человек!


----------



## golov

А где ненависть? Мне действительно интересно, думаю не только мне


----------



## Bolik

*вот еще не сколько*


----------



## Ysh

Siberian said:


> Это зачем?


По моему пути идет, на Восток

По теме: очень много хороших баннеров, но я все-таки выбрал бы какой-нибудь боликовский. Наверное, я просто фанат его творчества Зато какой именно - вообще затрудняюсь выбрать, столько хороших баннеров. Давайте сделаем предварительный отбор кандидатов, а потом финальный. В 2 тура, так сказать.


----------



## AutoUnion

А 5 баннер это что?


----------



## Bolik

Район Измайлово.


----------



## Fenol

Извините что так банально, но пусть будет на всякий случай


----------



## Brad

Ракурс верхней фотки очень интересный. По-моему, первый раз вижу.

Не отнимайте хлеб у москвичей  , помещайте фотки Питера тоже.


----------



## anm

Siberian said:


> Первый баннер вообще-то мой родной город, если что!
> У меня в основном детальные снимки города, из них трудно что-то сдеать, а вот в Питере хороши ансамбли, их издали легко было фотать. Вот.


Iz detalnyh snimkov mozhno sdelat kompozicionnyj banner, tipa togo, chto kak raz sejchas visit naverhu... i eto kasaetsia ne tolko Barnaula. Naprimer, dlia Moskvy mozhno bylo by sdelat 7 stalinskih vystok iz semi otdelnyh fotok... esche mozhno soedinit 4-5 vidov Kremlia/Krasnoj ploschadi/Hrama Hrista spasitelia vmesto togo, chtoby rastiagivat odnu fotku, kak rezinovuju lentu... tem bolee, chto na nekotoryh bannerah iskazhenija napominajut uzhe o krivyh zerkalah iz komnaty smeha


----------



## Fenol

Brad said:


> Ракурс верхней фотки очень интересный. По-моему, первый раз вижу.
> 
> Не отнимайте хлеб у москвичей  , помещайте фотки Питера тоже.


Не выдержал решил все таки ночную Москву послать, хоть это и не моя фотка. Ну и за компанию одну свою, правда пришлось ее состарить немного.

А Питер даже стыдно посылать. Ничего широкоформатного нету вообще. А то что есть просто ужас какой то. Видимо придется делать коллаж.


----------



## VelesHomais

Можно вопрос, куда вы это посылаете, нужно-ли разрешение у кого-нибудь или мы тоже можем организовать подобное мероприятие и послать свой баннер?


----------



## Herr Lind

Можете , просто рисуете и шлете джену


----------



## Brad

Fenol said:


> А Питер даже стыдно посылать. Ничего широкоформатного нету вообще. А то что есть просто ужас какой то. Видимо придется делать коллаж.


У вас такие набережные, что просто просятся на панорамный снимок.


----------



## oranger

GERR_LIND said:


> Ну простой бандеровец...


не... я непростой, я даже сложный бандеровец 

так вот, раз уж так ждете 

сразу скажу, что это конешно не образ архитектурной России, а общий образ вашей страны.











1. Ну земля понятно - образ Русского поля. Холм дает перспективу земного шара (намек на большую територию государства)

2. Люди. Видны две пары и юноша (сын той пары, которая на него смотрит). Заметьте, што юноша опустил взгляд. Это очень важная деталь. Дети всегда слегка стидятся своих родителей, но в тот же час стидятся своего стида. Ну тут возникает алюзия на вечную тему - отцы и дети. Параллельно вопрос - почему другая пара без ребенка? Ах, точно, демографические проблемы...

3. Куда идут эти люди? А идут они к центру холма. Образ многозначен: мы видим крест (христианство), но это может и могила, да? Тогда это еще и предки этих людей. То биш связь времен, история страны и земли, круговорот нации. Я не совсем знаю, почему над крестом крыша, треугольник, скорее всего символ Бога, да? Люди идут еще и к Богу. 
Еще один мотив из вашей жизни - стремится к центру, в Москву, в Москву...
Кстати, Брэд, замечательно, что крест - простой. Красивый крест - почти всегда ужасный кич.

4. Ну теперь дома. Это совсем не дома. Это образ тревоги, который присущий всей вашей культуре, особенно музыке и литературе (хорошей, конешно). Тут может быть масса толкований: это и какая-то стена (крепость, "железный занавес", тюрьма), это и гора проблем каких-то (социум, национальние проблемы (здание цельно, а балкончики-то по-разному подкрашены)), ну и так далее.
Еще и централизованная власть, как большой и недоступный замок над страной. Тут у каждого своя версия может существовать...
Без этих зданий (тоже важно, что их 2, то есть перспектива какого-то военного порядка) все было бы банально, слишком приземлено. Их участие тут и обозначает суть происходящего...

5. Какая бы не была беда и тревога, небо над нами останется небом, синим и бесконечным.

В принципе все  
А что я этим хочу сказать?
Я просто попробовал представить как вы можете понимать Россию. У меня может другое видение, но это тут неважно. 
То что я описал - это как общая идея в своих противоречиях. Вы хотите быть великой страной, здесь мы видим стремление к той цели, но видим и то, что многое еще нужно понять и осилить, в смысле того - ЧТО ИМЕННО является настоящим величием.

На мой взгляд именно этим моим мыслям сответствует фото. Может кому из вас непонравится мой коммент, тогда уж што поделаешь  

Но если это фото - не монтаж, а действительн фото Болика, то я его поздравляю. В одно мгновение в том месте он, сам того еше не осознавая, понял - где живет и зачем...
Ви там когда-то национальную идею искали? 
Больше не ищите, ее нашел Болик! :cheers: 

ну и еще добавлю, што баннер Украины выглядит совсем иначе, еще невидел, потому не знаю. как...  


Дякую за увагу! Всім добраніч!


----------



## Bolik

ОГО!!! Офигеть! Я бы не смог так никогда описать фотографию!!!
Фото моя - никаких монтажов!


----------



## Bolik

*еще*


----------



## Siberian

оранжер, очень интересное впечатление. спасибо.


----------



## vanya

Петербург. Исакиевская площадь.


----------



## Ysh

2oranger, ты зафлудил своей ботвой весь форум... развлекайся лучше где-нибудь в другом месте.


----------



## Herr Lind

Ошибаешься , ыш , он написал очень даже интересный анализ


----------



## Fenol

Да анализ очень даже глубокий, в некоторых местах даже чересчур глубоко копнул. Я ожидал чего то подобного, но до разноцветных балкончиков как символа многонациональности страны моя мысль никогда бы не достигла.
Я советую москвичам отправиться на этот холм и попробовать еще раз его снять, может еще кого то пробъет на что то великое.
У нас в Петербурге в Купчино то же существует холм на вершине которого стоит древнерусский крест, там иногда собираются скинхэды. Какой-никакой а символ Петербурга. Ведь Петербург это не только культурная и криминальная столица России, но и в не меньшей мере националистическая.


----------



## Fenol

Brad said:


> У вас такие набережные, что просто просятся на панорамный снимок.


Сделал несколько баннеров Петербурга с набережными.


----------



## Herr Lind

Давай Фонтанку еще , клево было бы , а еще Поцелуевский (или как его там) мост


----------



## AutoUnion

GERR_LIND said:


> Давай Фонтанку еще , клево было бы , а еще Поцелуевский (или как его там) мост


Это точно! Набережные Мойки, Фонтанки, Канал Грибоедова..........................готовые банеры


----------



## Bolik

Ну так что с банерами? Когда размещены будут? И как выбирать? Может теперь нужно выбрать несколько и устроить голосование в новом треде?


----------



## AutoUnion

Bolik said:


> Ну так что с банерами? Когда размещены будут? И как выбирать? Может теперь нужно выбрать несколько и устроить голосование в новом треде?



Действительно! Пора-бы и начать определяться по моему уже сейчас 5 лучших банеров выбрать сложно, а что будет если ещё продолжится добавление?


----------



## coth

рано ещё. недели две надо подождать пока остальные, которые желают, сделают свои работы


----------



## Herr Lind

Давайте чтоль уже голосование делать , а то картинки , как видно , уже никто уже не хочет делать


----------



## Bolik

Помоему уже никто не хочет банеры слать! Думаю стоит отбирать!


----------



## Brad

1908 год


----------



## Brad

1908


----------



## Bolik

Из фильма?


----------



## Brad

Да, из фильма, только фильм не широкоформатный


----------



## coth

голосование тут
http://skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=856


----------



## sergei020

в Москве столько много красивых мест где можно панорамные фотки для баннера сделать. 
почему никто не делает? 











и как мне кажется у Bolika и Fenola самые красивые баннеры получились.


----------



## Brad

Эти баннеры надо на конкурс. особенно последний, снятый с нового пешеходного моста.


----------



## sergei020

да


----------



## Herr Lind

Луфай , а ты мог бы сделать фото с Крылатского на Москау-сити?


----------



## sergei020

wow!


----------



## sergei020

oops


----------



## Fenol

Пока еще не поздно решил сделать пару коллажей Петербурга:


----------



## coth

@sergei020, Fenol
выкладывайте здесь, предварительно прочитав правила
http://skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=856


----------



## sergei020

ok


----------



## LYNX

У Мираксов есть еще и вот такой кадр: :nuts: 









К сожалению, для большинства потенциальных участников эта точка съемки недоступна, хотя помнится похожий, но вечерний кадр кто-то здесь выкладывал.


----------



## sergei020

^^ это супер фотка. ну и баннер тоже 
я тут следуя новому тренду.. - комби баннер -
соорудил ещё один


----------



## Herr Lind

Я за то , чтобы вверху были вот этот баннер и баннер Сибиряка с Барнаулом


----------



## sergei020

coth, может быть просто взять и предложить все российские баннеры, 
которые тут есть, тем парням кто тут всем рулит на форуме. 
пусть они сами что нить и выберут.


----------



## coth

у тех парней, точнее парня, есть другие дела. так что кладите каждый баннер на голосовалку.


----------



## Fenol

Странно что никто не захотел сделать банер из одних только сталинских высоток. Восполняю пробел, кстати почти все фотографии мои, к сожалению гостиница Украина как то выпадает из общего ряда.











А это уже довольно старый вид с высотки на котельнической набережной. После снесения гостиницы Россия он должен стать еще лучше, так как должны стать видны Спасская башня и Покровский собор.


----------



## sergei020

^^ класс! а баннер с высотками просто супер.
и панорама очень удачная


----------



## Herr Lind

Дом на Кудринской очень похож на Троицкую Башню Кремля ^^


----------



## Brad

Fenol said:


> А это уже довольно старый вид с высотки на котельнической набережной. После снесения гостиницы Россия он должен стать еще лучше, так как должны стать видны Спасская башня и Покровский собор.


А станет ещё лучше, когда построят сити


----------



## soloveich

и в международной секции тему откроем на 9 мая...


----------



## soloveich

так... за 2 секунды из чужих фоток...


----------



## Herr Lind

Мило. А на второй фотке че?


----------



## soloveich

щас так вспомнить не могу... вспомню-скажу. недалеко от ИБЦ строят. на баннере на фотке справа их видно в правом углу. 4 такие башенки.... там целый микрорайон строят...


----------



## soloveich

грандъ-парк называется тот жилой комплекс...


----------



## coth

я смотрю люди уже особо не голосуют, тогда подведём итоги в эту субботу. а на следующей неделе начнём конкурс на баннер 9 мая.

штурман - как там с баннером на 12 апреля?


----------



## soloveich

народ, как думаете? запихнуть в голосование или нет всвязи с копирайтом?


----------



## Herr Lind

Да плевать на копирайт. Выставляй на посм... Голосование =)))


----------



## sergei020

coth said:


> я смотрю люди уже особо не голосуют, тогда подведём итоги в эту субботу.


надо сначала выбрать 3 лучших баннера и ещё раз проголосовать


----------



## soloveich

давайте может тоже как нить сделаем баннер с фотками форумчан?  и сделаем подпись Russian forumers say hi 2 UK forumers :lol: они нас там так любят...


----------



## Herr Lind

Лучше уж нарисовать Тополь-М"ы , Танки Т-95 и орудия Коалиция-СВ и написать - Russian forumers say hello to UK!

PS - по вопросам военной техники - ко мне.

PSS - Т-95 - новый танк (не Черный Орел) , который уже стоит на вооружении , у него нет башни. Коалиция-СВ - глубокая модернизация пушки Мста-С. Видимое отличие - у Коалиции появилась еще одна..... Пушка =)) Превед из Red Alert 2 =))


----------



## Herr Lind

Вот собсно и коалиция =))


----------



## soloveich

и разразиться баннерная война...


----------



## Herr Lind

Да им ответить-то толком нечем =)) У США есть только ПРОЕКТ безбашенного танка , в то время как у нас он уже в армии , правда внешность его скрывается. Во-вторых , что они противопоставят нашей Коалиции СВ? =))


----------



## coth

подача заявок прекращена. даю ещё одну неделю проголосовать. в следующую субботу начнём конкурс 9 мая. он будет общеевропейским.


----------



## coth

лидеры


Code:


1	Васильевский		9.09
2	"Украина"		8.94
3	с высотки		8.85
4	Кремль 1908 года	8.84
5	Петергоф		8.77
6	Питер 5			8.69
7	Барнаул			8.52


----------



## Herr Lind

Васильевский , Украину и т.п. видели 1000 раз уже! НАДО СКАЙЛАЙН С НЕБОСКРЕБАМИ!!!


----------



## Inspirit

Сoth, нужно включить баннер Brad'a (Беговая+Ходынка+Триумф-палас) в голосование. Даже если время подачи заявок кончилось. Он лучший. А проголосовать успеем до субботы


----------



## xAKxRUSx

GERR_LIND said:


> Васильевский , Украину и т.п. видели 1000 раз уже! НАДО СКАЙЛАЙН С НЕБОСКРЕБАМИ!!!


Так на "Украине" и есть небоскрёбы.


----------



## Herr Lind

xAKxRUSx said:


> Так на "Украине" и есть небоскрёбы.


Их уже видели все


----------



## coth

поздно уже голосовать. отправил его как финальный.


----------



## windstride

гг..


----------



## sergei020

a nafiga togda nado bilo konkurs ustraivat' ?


----------



## coth

так он уж три недели идёт. а результат - 3 заявки.


----------



## soloveich

да хрен с конкурсом. классный баннер.


----------



## kosolapkino

Поддерживаю! :banana:


----------



## Herr Lind

windstride said:


>


Мне этот нравится больше всего)


----------



## Bolik

Мне тоже нравится - самый достойный!


----------



## sergei020

klassniy banner na 9 Maja stoit segodnja na Forume. mne ochen' ponravilsja.
a kto ego sdelal?


----------



## coth

singidunum


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> singidunum


Коллега из Сербии??
Спасибо ему! 

Да господа Россияне.....................не ожидал такого!hno:


----------



## Bolik

у меня тоже такая серия была http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257071


----------



## coth

Барнаул предварительно назначен на 20 мая.


----------



## Siberian

coth said:


> Барнаул предварительно назначен на 20 мая.


^^ Хе-хе
Жаль что фотка уже прошлогодняя. Сейчас уже Настя готовая было бы интереснее...


----------



## Herr Lind

!!!Обратите внимание на сегодняшний!!!


----------



## SimFox

как это в роли балванки для баннера:









??
Какие там критерии, то вообще???


----------



## Herr Lind

Нифига се размер... Просто посмотри в свойствах файла размер в пиксюлях


----------



## SimFox

да размер-то можно поменятрь... я имел в виду содержание


----------



## unmask

подземная Москва..


----------



## Brad

фотка интересная, но таких подземных парковок во всем мире полным полно.


----------



## -Advocate-

Немного размер не тот но это можно исправить.


----------



## Herr Lind

Тыб дома миракс порка покрасил , а то люди не узнают , где весна , а где зима)


----------



## -Advocate-

А год такой просто.Весна как лето,а зима как осень.:nuts:


----------



## ambient

Новосибирск. Возможно снизилось качество из-за того что форматировал через скриншот. Вот некоторые в большем разрешении 1 2 3

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.


----------



## Brad

imho

Вот думаю, какой баннер лучше представляет Новосибирск...
1,4 - в таком качестве нельзя подавать Новосибирск
2,3 - кажется, что знаки всё портят...
6,7 - интересно, современно, но может показаться даже спальными районами Москвы и других городов тоже.

Остаётся номер ПЯТЬ


----------



## KLoun

Новосиб, конечно, жопа полная.
Сорри аборигенам, ничего личного.


----------



## Herr Lind

А мне вот нравицца!
Сорри KLoun'у , ничиво личнава)


----------



## KLoun

Герр, ну я догадывался, что существуют люди с отсутствием вкуса ))
Нечиво личнага.


----------



## coth

выкладывайте баннеры в конкурс


----------



## Herr Lind

KLoun said:


> Герр, ну я догадывался, что существуют люди с отсутствием вкуса ))
> Нечиво личнага.


И кто же это?)


----------



## KLoun

Не поверишь, в основном люди творческих профессий... архитекторы, художники, композиторы, ну и т.д. ))


----------



## Herr Lind

KLoun said:


> Не поверишь, в основном люди творческих профессий... архитекторы, художники, композиторы, ну и т.д. ))


Чиновники чтоль?


----------



## coth

1 сентября зарезервировано. Если у кого получится сделать хороший рендер сити с БР. Если нет - поставим баннер 1908 года из очереди.

И вообще баннеры все кидайте по правилам в секцию конкурса.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=856

Кстати какие права там у обычных пользователей?


----------



## Bolik

Раз уж такая пьянка пошла, тогда я тож чуть нарезал, давайте несколько выберем и я их помещю в раздел для голосования.


----------



## Skyman

Bolik талант, красотища последние 3 особенно


----------



## Green33

может что -нибудь более интересное типа 4я снизу, а то надоели уже панораммы, башни, флаги


----------



## soloveich

мне предпоследний понравился и с ВГ. предпоследний лучше всего IMO


----------



## coth

Кто-нибудь может сделать баннер на 4 ноября?


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Кто-нибудь может сделать баннер на 4 ноября?


Тематика? Изгнание поляков? Тогда памятник Минину и Пожарскому в центре!


----------



## coth

Баннер должен быть просто городским рисунком. Так что лучше башни Кремля.


----------



## Brad

Вот, кстати, где стоял памятник










bonus


----------



## Skyman

Неее, баннер туфта, одназначно!!!


----------



## soloveich

фенола с памятником- супер.


----------



## nhoi

Вид на затуменку хороший пейзаж грязная река, вонючий завад, белый храм с мостом влюбленных


----------



## jst

сегодняшний дико напоминает Мкрманск


----------



## GUAP

мое творение) в нем здания из Питера, Екатеринбурга и Москвы!


----------



## flatron

обратите внимание какой город сейчас на баннере! Санкт-Петербург...тока не наш!


----------



## aidar89

Сделал 3 варианта казанского баннера


----------



## ancov

Второй по-моему наиболее интересный. Там панорама красивая.


----------



## croomm

Я бы сильнее выделить Кремль. Панорамный вид Кремля подошёл бы.


----------



## Askario

Только градиентик бы между значком универсиады и фоткой, а то как топором. А так классно.


----------



## aidar89

еще парочка вариантов


----------



## KLoun

*aidar89*, очень большая и, сорри, немного корявая эмблема. Она должна быть лишь читаемой, но не более того, иначе переключает внимание с города на себя и оставляет не лучшее впечатление (слишком много к чему придраться).

З.Ы. Может быть мама доберется до Казани в сентябре. Я, наверное, только на следующий год, хотя очень хочется (почти тридцать лет у вас не был, уже почти ничего и не помню, кроме отдельных моментов/"вспышек").


----------



## aidar89

KLoun said:


> *aidar89*, очень большая и, сорри, немного корявая эмблема. Она должна быть лишь читаемой, но не более того, иначе переключает внимание с города на себя и оставляет не лучшее впечатление (слишком много к чему придраться).
> 
> З.Ы. Может быть мама доберется до Казани в сентябре. Я, наверное, только на следующий год, хотя очень хочется (почти тридцать лет у вас не был, уже почти ничего и не помню, кроме отдельных моментов/"вспышек").


город уже совсем другой, впрочем как и вся Россия


----------



## K-Lex

Мой вариант:










Ночные:


----------



## flatron

всё же вечерние снимки лучше,они просто восхитительны!


----------



## Siberian

Вечерние красивые, да.


----------



## aidar89

На другом известном строительном форуме поставили мой баннер  :


----------



## coth

говорить об универсиаде пока рано. ещё 2008 год.
так что вот это можно поставить - тут объём города чувствуется
http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/0807/fe/a7ef3d4f1193.jpg


----------



## Askario

На сейчашнем монреалевском баннере - натуральный физфак КГУ:


----------



## AutoUnion

Кстати, а по какому поводу сегодня стоит банер Владивостока??


----------



## Novosibirsk

Новосибирск:


по клику большая (3,5 мб) картинка


----------



## Novosibirsk

И еще одна:


----------



## aidar89

второй вариант по лучше, но была бы картинка более четкой..


----------



## PrettyFly

Глядите-ка, сегодня Екатеринбургский банер!


----------



## ekat-city

PrettyFly said:


> Глядите-ка, сегодня Екатеринбургский банер!


видимо, в честь 285-летия сегодняшнего. причём баннер неплохой, в принципе- и сити, и антей ) :banana:


----------



## Fog

Приятно видеть Ебург на баннере :cheers: Хотя вид можно было бы подобрать и получше, например, вид на Сити с той стороны Городского пруда был бы более эффектным. А на фоне закатного неба с уже включенным освещением - было бы просто вааще.


----------



## Novosibirsk

aidar89 said:


> второй вариант по лучше, но была бы картинка более четкой..


Не проблема сделать получше. Если сам вид подойдет - сделаю качественнее и склейку и четность подшаманю.

Просто нет желания долго возиться не зная подойдет этот вид или нет. Да еще и комментариев мизер..


----------



## Novosibirsk

С юбилеем, Ебург!


----------



## flatron

ой,сегоня на баннере Лорет де Мар,я там был не так давно и у меня есть точно такая же фотка,как на баннере...:nuts:


----------



## Vladivostok2000

как принять участие?


----------



## PrettyFly

Сделать банер


----------



## aidar89




----------



## spag

aidar89, вот этот ^^ - супер, я считаю :cheers:


----------



## aidar89

spag said:


> aidar89, вот этот ^^ - супер, я считаю :cheers:


ну да, неплохой


----------



## PrettyFly

Посмотрите на сегодняший банер Астаны - очень миленький


----------



## PrettyFly

Ага ничего такой, только стена кремля не удачно снизу обрезана...


----------



## aidar89

PrettyFly said:


> Ага ничего такой, только стена кремля не удачно снизу обрезана...


иной вариант:


----------



## aidar89




----------



## aidar89




----------



## Singidunum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423041&page=7


----------



## aidar89

Казань


----------



## aidar89

еще парочка новых очень красивых вариантов:



















и на зимнюю тему один, хотя к "skуscraper" никакого отношения не имеет:


----------



## yuli(lari)

Сегодня очень симпатичный баннер Алматы

Интересно, кто автор?


----------



## Askario

Major Deegan, возможно


----------



## coth

Evertraveller.

А никто не заинтересован что-нибудь для других городов Российских сделать?


----------



## yuli(lari)

Размер баннера:
719×123px
Если уменьшать фотографию, то четкость пропадает.

Однако на баннерах других много мелких деталей











Я пользуюсь фотошопом на любительском уровне, пока у меня при уменьшении изображения получается ерунда.


----------



## Herr Lind

Достаточно сделать средних размеров фотку, вырезать то, что пойдет на баннер и, при необходимости, немного уменьшить.


----------



## AutoUnion

yuli(lari) said:


> Размер баннера:
> 719×123px
> Если уменьшать фотографию, то четкость пропадает.


Так после уменьшения фотки, надо дабавить резкости и будет нормально!


----------



## Brad

aidar89 said:


>


Мне из казанских больше всего эта понравилась.
Другие тоже красивые, но эта более запоминающаяся, особенно для тех, кто Казань никогда не видели.


----------



## aidar89

Kazan'


----------



## soloveich

вторая и третья очень нра


----------



## Evertraveller

aidar89 said:


> еще парочка новых очень красивых вариантов:





>


Очень красиво и ничего что нет небоскребов на баннере. Роскошные баннеры.



>


На вечерних поиграй контрастностью и резкостью. А то фонари фонят.

Я бы на Вашем месте использовал Ваш триколор, где-нибудь сбоку - смотрелось бы красиво.


----------



## aidar89

Спасибо за отзывы!

Еще один новый красивый вариант:


----------



## coth

Красивый, красивые, тока Казань была 14 ноября и декабря. Подождите несколько месяцев хотя бы. А вот другие города были давно, но интересующихся судя по всему нет.

Вот эту кто делал?
http://s48.radikal.ru/i120/0812/eb/486f181bd641.jpg


----------



## aidar89

coth said:


> Красивый, красивые, тока Казань была 14 ноября и декабря. Подождите несколько месяцев хотя бы. А вот другие города были давно, но интересующихся судя по всему нет.
> 
> Вот эту кто делал?
> http://s48.radikal.ru/i120/0812/eb/486f181bd641.jpg


Тоесть делал? Вырезал я, а фото с kazanfoto.ru


----------



## coth

Желательно просто, чтобы было сделано участником ССЦ.

Чего-то не могу подпись в углу разобрать, на сайте не подписан автор?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

coth said:


> А никто не заинтересован что-нибудь для других городов Российских сделать?


Можно покреативить 
Кстати, может быть, обсудить тут концепцию общероссийского баннера?

Навскидку есть одна идея - разместить на баннере по одному знаковому зданию от каждого города-миллионника. Соответсно привести все изображения к одному знаменателю, чтобы не разношерстно было.


----------



## Askario

Все желающие не влезут)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Пара баннеров Нижнего Новгорода:


----------



## coth

не соответствуют правилам


----------



## aidar89

Казань:


----------



## ambient

Новосибирск

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8









Однако увлекает баннерный креатив, здесь ещё понаделал


----------



## yahooeu

coth said:


> не соответствуют правилам


а что конкретно не соответствует??надписи сбоку?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ну да, там надписей не должно быть (хотя, кстати, на некоторых баннерах было замечено ) и, сопсно, фотка своя.
Из тех баннеров, что я вешал - только 1 из моей фотки, но он че-то не але. Надо будет пофотографировать еще


----------



## aidar89

Казань


----------



## aidar89

Казань


----------



## yuli(lari)




----------



## Novosibirsk

^^

Это Питер?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

да


----------



## yuli(lari)

Novosibirsk said:


> ^^
> 
> Это Питер?


Да.
Первые три - это "исторический центр", где площадка Охта центра.

Последний - Приморский район, где метро "Комендантский пр".


----------



## Brad

Баннеры отличные.
Но мне видится, для международного форума на баннер больше подходят более менее знаковые исторические здания или суперсовременные, отражающие будущее города.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Brad said:


> Баннеры отличные.
> Но мне видится, для международного форума на баннер больше подходят более менее знаковые исторические здания или суперсовременные, отражающие будущее города.


Нет у нас ни суперсовременных зданий,
ни зданий, отражающих будущее города.
Ничего подходящего для панорамы на ум не приходит.


----------



## Siberian

немножко барнаула...


----------



## coth

что-то из этого наверное отправлю
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v350/Barnaul/upc/DSC_0645.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v350/Barnaul/upc/DSC_1265.jpg


----------



## Siberian

^^ ок, пасиб!


----------



## Brad

yuli(lari) said:


> Нет у нас ни суперсовременных зданий,
> ни зданий, отражающих будущее города.
> Ничего подходящего для панорамы на ум не приходит.


Да у вас набережные с историческими дворцами, мостами и соборами сделаны, как специально для панорам 
Такие виды должны быть, чтобы жители Новосбирска, например, не сомневались, что это Питер. 

По поводу Барнаула.
ИМХО
Вторая и третья могут подойти.
Первая и четвёртая не запомнятся и похожи на другие города



coth said:


> что-то из этого наверное отправлю
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v350/Barnaul/upc/DSC_0645.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v350/Barnaul/upc/DSC_1265.jpg


Я бы, например, не хотел, чтобы на баннере ССЦ была бы первая фотка, отражающая Барнаул. Она сделана красиво, но в вечернее время много можно найти дорог в городах России с такими красками. Дорога почти без каких-либо видимых зданий занимает две трети панорамы. Не знаю, чем это понравилось модератору.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Так смысл фотки другой, показать не изюминку, а именно его интернациональность и должную развитость... ведь если написать "Barnaul, Siberia" то как бы разрушение стереотипа "холодная и страшная сибирь, где есть только какие-нить избушки" ))


----------



## yuli(lari)

Brad said:


> Да у вас набережные с историческими дворцами, мостами и соборами сделаны, как специально для панорам
> Такие виды должны быть, чтобы жители Новосбирска, например, не сомневались, что это Питер.


Этих исторических панорам столько понаделано (причем классных), что найти свой взгляд на город очень трудно.

Ну и нельзя же все время жить прошлым.
Исторический центр - это одна пятая часть Питера, хочется, чтобы и новые районы чем-нибудь прославились.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Siberian said:


> ^^ Так смысл фотки другой, показать не изюминку, а именно его интернациональность и должную развитость... ведь если написать "Barnaul, Siberia" то как бы разрушение стереотипа "холодная и страшная сибирь, где есть только какие-нить избушки" ))



Так третий баннер для этого хорош.

А второй может быть и поинтереснее, если переснять его на закате (восходе), когда небо более выразительно.


----------



## aidar89

Kazan'


----------



## Brad

Обалденные подборки баннеров в последнее время!
Все - молодцы!


----------



## ambient

Надо же, разместили. Прям так оперативно получилось


----------



## yuli(lari)

aidar89,
баннер с надписью просто класс









kay:


----------



## coth

спб будет 20 апреля. даты остальных пока не определены


----------



## aidar89

coth said:


> спб будет 20 апреля. даты остальных пока не определены


Кстати, спасибо coth.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

А можно уточнить - на некоторых баннерах подписывают только название города, а на некоторых город / страна? От чего это зависит?


----------



## yahooeu

ну типо все наверно знают,что Казань в России


----------



## xfury

Еще бы они не должны знать.
Вот будь там любой другой наш город, кроме москвы, Питера и Казани, то написали бы Россия.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну что "татары" сегодня пуп земли и центр вселеной (форума) :lol:


----------



## aidar89

AutoUnion said:


> Ну что "татары" сегодня пуп земли и центр вселеной (форума) :lol:


в третий раз уже)


----------



## Siberian

aidar89 said:


> в третий раз уже)


Поздравляю!
Кстати Барнаул тоже 3 раза был в баннерах


----------



## BulatVafin

Кстати - это правда что на Евроньюс в погоде Казань добавили или нет?


----------



## flatron

coth said:


> спб будет 20 апреля. даты остальных пока не определены


а СПБ будет Финляндский мост?


----------



## K-Lex

BulatVafin said:


> Кстати - это правда что на Евроньюс в погоде Казань добавили или нет?



Да, Казань есть в статичной заставке прогноза погоды на Евроньюс.


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> а СПБ будет Финляндский мост?


У вас ещё наверное есть возможность подсуетиться и снять что-то "шедевральное"!


----------



## ambient

*Глядя на сегодняшний (Дубай)* оказывается со старого мобильника тоже можно


----------



## AutoUnion

Вырезал отсюда: http://miraxmedia.livejournal.com/6533.html



Показалось интересным.


----------



## Bolik

AutoUnion полностью согласен! Отличный баннер!


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

^^ +1


----------



## A.s.78rus

к тому же еще и разводной ж/д ))


----------



## yuli(lari)

ikeamen said:


> да, ночная съемка мостов в Питере, при выставлении необходимой выдержки, это конечно нонсенс
> мало кому это придет в голову
> баннер мне нравится, но шедевральным его врядли можно назвать..



Стоит ли новичку жалеть об отсутствии шедевров?

Этот мост по ритмическому рисунку своих конструкций будет интересней Большеохтинского.

Пролеты покрашены светло-серым цветом.
Когда сделали подсветку, то ночью мост стал смотреться удивительно ажурно и легко. 
Причем дело не в длительной выдержке (на Олимпусе 5000 это приводит к жуткому шуму).
Просто для неприметного на первый взгляд моста сделали очень эффектную подсветку.

Мне нравятся ситуация, когда при вложении минимума средств обычное сооружение украсило город.


----------



## AutoUnion

Да нормальный банер, вот если-бы этот мост был сфоткан-бы ещё в разведёном состоянии это было-бы вообще супер  Вообще разведёные мосты Питера (особено дворцовый) готовый банер.


----------



## yuli(lari)

AutoUnion said:


> Да нормальный банер, вот если-бы этот мост был сфоткан-бы ещё в разведёном состоянии это было-бы вообще супер  Вообще разведёные мосты Питера (особено дворцовый) готовый банер.


Мосты Питера - это лежачие небоскребы. :lol:

У меня тоже была подобная идея про разведенные мосты.
Оли 520 у меня недавно…..
готовлюсь к сезону белых ночей.


----------



## A.s.78rus

этот мост разводят путем простого поднятия пролетной части в центре вверх, так же как и на Дамбе.
так что тут не так красиво, как на старинных мостах получается.


----------



## yuli(lari)

A.s.78rus said:


> этот мост разводят путем простого поднятия пролетной части в центре вверх, так же как и на Дамбе.
> так что тут не так красиво, как на старинных мостах получается.


Этот мост разводят еще интересней:
один пролет поднимается как разводной, а второй названым Вами способом.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Если кто не знает, проголосовать можно и после того, как баннер был на главной странице:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20090306

У нас более 300 человек на форуме.
Вряд ли, что только человек тридцать из них интересуется баннерами.


----------



## ikeamen

ambient said:


>


баннер с 1 апреля забыли поменять.. :nuts:


----------



## aidar89

все мои снимки, несколько вариантов, Казань


----------



## dars-dm

Давненько не было московских баннеров. Может сделать баннер с панорамой Пресни с 2000-й башни?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

dars-dm said:


> Может сделать баннер с панорамой Пресни с 2000-й башни?



И как ты хочешь туда попасть?


----------



## coth

Интересно сегодня Лондонская Труба сделана. А мы вроде наше метро ещё не выставляли на баннер?


----------



## Lexa96

coth said:


> Интересно сегодня Лондонская Труба сделана.


Особенно интересно на фоне сегодняшней новости


> Лондон остался без метро
> 11:48 «Вести.Ru»
> 
> Дополнительные автобусные маршруты и речные трамваи не помогли лондонским властям избежать транспортного коллапса. Накануне сотрудники столичного метрополитена объявили о начале массовой двухдневной забастовки. Профсоюз транспортных работников так и не сумел договориться с руководством о новых условиях труда. Теперь жителям Лондона приходится добираться до работы на велосипедах или вовсе пешком.


http://news.mail.ru/economics/2651435/


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Плиз, не ругайте сильно. Первый раз на баннере свечусь, так что не знаю ничего. Если что, я порежу.


----------



## coth

На первой странице написаны требования


----------



## flatron

сегодня Форталеза...
Так красиво,жалею,что не доехал до неё


----------



## opiumer

надо сделать офигенный баннер с Москвой.
и с Питером еще. а то в последний раз у него ну уж очень посредственный был.


----------



## coth

Очень хороший был. Шёл даже со средним балом 4.17 в десятку. Но в один момент вдруг резко упал до 4.07. Наверное поляки постарались.


----------



## SlavaNsk

*coth*, я правильно понимаю, что все еще можно выложить свой вариант баннера, а ты отправишь на рассмотрение?


----------



## yuli(lari)

Сейчас прибавилось очень хороших баннеров.
Чтобы попасть хотя бы в рейтинг 25 , нужно сделать качественный и интересный вариант.


У меня есть одна идея по историческому СПб, но нужна хорошая погода .

А когда будет Барнаул и Екатеринбург?


----------



## coth

@SlavaNsk
Если будет качественный и соответствовать правилам, то отправлю - не на рассмотрение, а зарезервирую под него место.

@yuli(lari)
Будут


----------



## SlavaNsk

Вот такие пока мои варианты Новосибирска есть:


----------



## yuli(lari)

Вот на данный момент основные конкуренты:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top25

Народ судит очень строго, половина баннеров не набирает больше 3 звездочек.
Порой, количество проголосовавших не превышает 100 человек, что говорит об отсутствии интереса.

Рейтинг:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=rankings

За последнее время прибавилось много профессиональных работ. 
Одним словом, есть риск попасть в аутсайдеры.


----------



## aidar89

by askario, Kazan


----------



## Askario

Надо красивые урбанистические пейзажи, такие популярнее всего.


----------



## K-Lex

Жители других городов, выкладывайте свои предложения. Омск, Красноярск, Нижний Новгород, Ростов-на-Дону, Челябинск...


----------



## Nelton

но фотка тыренная


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

последняя фотка-просто ужас ИМХО


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

А как ее такой полоской сделать?)))


----------



## ambient

Новосибирск


----------



## Ysh

^^ вот это неплохо


----------



## yahooeu

Нижний Новгород.

раз










два










три


----------



## KLoun

*yahooeu*, я хуею, первый вообще сказочный!!!


----------



## Askario

Первый баннер уже давно было пора показывать миру. Можно только чуть подшопить.


----------



## flatron

а какой из Российских баннеров получал наибольший рейтинг?


----------



## yahooeu

Askario said:


> Можно только чуть подшопить.


посветлее?


----------



## Brad

Надо наказать того, кто прятал от людей первый баннер


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

а мне третий больше нравится...


----------



## yuli(lari)

yahooeu said:


> Нижний Новгород.
> 
> раз


хороший вид,
но мне больше понравился второй.


----------



## Askario

yahooeu said:


> посветлее?


Понасыщеннее.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Еще несколько баннеров НН (жаль, не все хорошего качества)

м-н Верхние Печеры



























Вид из Верхних Печер на м-н Кузнечиха









Виды из Верхних Печер в сторону центра города


















Вид на пл. Советскую









Вид в сторону пл. Сенной









Вид в сторону телебашни, пл. Лядова









Вид на м-н Кузнечиха









В м-не Верхнепечерский









Вид с ЖК "Квартал Европейский" на Верхние Печеры и Кузнечиху









Вид с ЖК "Квартал Европейский" на ул. Родионова, ЖК "Медвежья Долина"


----------



## coth

Крайний срок на баннер для москвы на 5 сентября - 15 августа. Не будет интересных предложений - не будет Москвы в баннере в этом году.


----------



## moscowgoth

Баннер


----------



## coth

не соответствует правилам


----------



## ambient

Пока собирался обсудить иранский баннер его уже заменили. Странно. Думал не начали ли менять два раза в сутки (хотя у нас 12 ещё нет), но в истории баннеров его нет.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Классические виды НН:


----------



## opiumer

^^
как по мне, так ничего особенного


----------



## ambient

Новостройки постом выше ничего особенного, а из этих 1, 3 и 4 интересные.


----------



## jackass94

Екат










фотка не моя и качество не очень, но это мой первый баннер


----------



## Malefic91

ЕКБ


----------



## Askario

Последний баннер очень интересен, только качество бы довести.


----------



## Malefic91

он сделан из большой панорамы http://1723.ru/photo/pan/mega/mega.htm , сделайте хорошо кто сможет

еще Екатеринбург


----------



## yuli(lari)

Порылась в своих фотографиях Москвы,
панораму можно сделать только комбинированную.

Если как идея сойдет, я тогда повожусь над качеством.


----------



## opiumer

можно небоскребы подрисовать
а вообще от Москвы можно ожидать невебенно шикарного баннера


----------



## Brad

Храм фотошопенный.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Конечно  он же в другой стороне...

У меня не хватала фотографии на всю длину, вставила храм, он более-менее подошел по размеру.


----------



## Brad

В принципе, крупный храм неплохо всмотрится.
Только точка съёмки очень низкая (видимо, с палубы или набережной), поэтому не понятно, почему не видна нижняя часть храма. Она, наверное, ушла под воду


----------



## Askario

Как вам вот это с Хитровки:


----------



## Brad

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=895876
ЗЫ Я бы цвета поярче сделал (со мной многие не согласятся), а то особенно не в центре блёкло смотрится.
Зелень позеленее. Кремлёвская стена - потерракотовее.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Brad said:


> В принципе, крупный храм неплохо всмотрится.
> Только точка съёмки очень низкая (видимо, с палубы или набережной), поэтому не понятно, почему не видна нижняя часть храма. Она, наверное, ушла под воду


Это же монтаж...:lol:

Вырезала от храма самую лучшую часть.
Храм, кстати, тоже снимался с берега.


----------



## ambient

И после этого они будут говорить о требованиях к баннерам (и это ещё не худший (Lansing))...


----------



## aidar89

Kazan'


----------



## xfury

^^
Никакие..


----------



## coth

Два варианта


----------



## flatron

^^какие-то обрезано не очень красиво

Кстати,попробую ка я сам баннер сделать


----------



## flatron

Вот мои мартовские фотки



















это моя первая попытка,так что,если что,не судите строго


----------



## aidar89

первый был бы отличным, если бы вверху больше места оставил не обрезая здание слева.


----------



## flatron

^^никак...слишком было близко снято
я не с прицелом на баннер фоткал.


----------



## L.M_10 FCB

А мне 2 вариант понравился!


----------



## skasski

> Вот мои мартовские фотки

Смысл в таких баннерах? И Питер никто не узнает и оценят низко.


----------



## flatron

^^ну а чего? Бесконечно множить Петропавловку и Адмиралтейство.
Форум вроде,в первую очередь,посвящён высотному строительству,хоть в Питере с эти и не очень,но кое-что есть...и мне кажется на этих фотках,всё пристойно
Кстати высота этого купола с 16 этажный дом,если что,так для масштаба


----------



## yahooeu

flatron said:


> ^^ну а чего? Бесконечно множить Петропавловку и Адмиралтейство.


а что, был уже Питер на бенере?


----------



## L.M_10 FCB

Помню, когда-то был Большеохтинский мостик на баннере.


----------



## flatron

yahooeu said:


> а что, был уже Питер на бенере?


был и неоднократно


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Мне, кстати 1й баннер флэтрона нравится, единственное, что не хватает пространства сверху (здания упираются в верхний край) и дома справа вывести по цвету - они менее насыщены, чем те, что слева.


----------



## coth

flatron said:


> ^^какие-то обрезано не очень красиво
> 
> Кстати,попробую ка я сам баннер сделать


ну панорамы исторического центра сверху у нас ещё не было. а снять её просто неоткуда. вокруг исаакиевского посносили все - одни стройки. с башен на окраине - будут видны другие окраины. охты ещё нет.

так что только так.


----------



## xerx

ну, справедливости ради, есть ещё Смольный собор, он конечно как бы с краю исторического центра, но кое что оттуда снять можно.

что касается твоих двух вариантов, то колонны колонады конечно не в тему... обрезают оба края банера...



L.M_10 FCB said:


> Помню, когда-то был Большеохтинский мостик на баннере.


не помню такого банера.
был Финляндский (железнодорожный), даже пару раз был.


----------



## ambient

Шикарный баннер Москвы (сейчас). Прям можно любоваться. Все эпохи в кадре + зелень. Мало где можно сделать подобный.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
Мне тоже понравился!


----------



## Ysh

всех с баннером!:cheers:


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Третий, а на задний план впихнуть высокое здание из второго))))
Но, я вот думаю, что в таких городах как Барнаул лучше фоткать какие-нить улочки симпотичные в выгодном ракурсе, все же город хорош не его высотками, и не под скайлайн он.


----------



## Siberian

>> и не под скайлайн он
Ну вообще-то смотря с какой стороны фотать


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Siberian said:


> >> и не под скайлайн он
> Ну вообще-то смотря с какой стороны фотать


Нет, я просто о том, что улочками, историческими зданиями и оригинальной архитектурой, он будет выиграшнее смотреться, чем высотками, но это на мой вкус, конечно Хотя, Вам, наверное виднее, Вы там живете как-никак


----------



## ambient

Brad said:


> Думаю, если бы баннер Москвы был бы чуть-чуть лучше по качеству, то точно бы вошёл в пятёрку лучших баннеров месяца.


А где топ-5 месяца? Такое ощущение что место с качеством не связано. Из топ-5 на данный момент мне нравятся только первый и пятый. Особенно удивило что долго первым был Париж, где почти ничего не видно.


----------



## ambient

aidar89 said:


> еще один вариант


Пойдёт.


----------



## ambient

xfury said:


> Если так судить, то у нас не один баннер 4.0 не наберет. Нету таких видов шикарных, как у топовых баннеров.


Всё есть. Вопрос что и как снять. Посмотрите фотки Гелио, например. Я ему писал про это в аську, может сообщение не дошло.

А сегодня модераторы на баннере?


----------



## coth

Да, я по левую руку от Яна))


----------



## Frozer

Кто такой Ян


----------



## Siberian

^^ Основатель форума ))


----------



## yahooeu

а где Ян?^^


----------



## K-Lex

Рядом с котом. Третий на большой фотке в левом нижнем углу.


----------



## yahooeu

K-Lex said:


> Рядом с котом. Третий на большой фотке в левом нижнем углу.


т.е. Кот там по середине?
а кто эта девушка?


----------



## K-Lex

Кот он и есть кот :lol: Он справа от Яна.


----------



## roi95

:rofl::hilarious:applause:


----------



## aidar89




----------



## yuli(lari)

Перебирала сделанные снимки.
___________________
Мое авторство.
Сюжет - фонтан, Дворцовая набережная.


----------



## flatron

^^ну кстати,мне нравится!
Тока жаль,что Дворцовая набережная тогда ещё не была целиком подсвечена,а ныне нет фонтана! Кабы то да это совместить было бы отменно!


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Фонтан убрали, или отключили в сентябре? Если отключили -в следующем году можно смело сделать подобное фото. если бы вся набережная была с подсветкой - был бы, на мой вкус, отличный баннер.


----------



## flatron

фонтан в этом году,в связи с финансовойй экономией,решили не включать вообще


----------



## yuli(lari)

Буду благодарна за дельные замечания.

Постараюсь из исходника вытянуть качество.
Может с монтажом похимичу в фотошопе.

Пока, по-моему, в таком виде до 4 баннер не дотянет.
Жду советов и замечаний.
Потом попробую сделать улучшения.


----------



## Oksana_D

Ну вы и дятлы. Сами же потом ныть будете - поляки нам ставят плохие оценки. Как было в прошлый раз.


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Oksana_D said:


> Ну вы и дятлы.


Оксана, Вас воспитать в детстве забыли? Нормально общаться умеете? Без дятлов, для начала?


----------



## Oksana_D

С нормальными людьми я нормально общаюсь. Короче пофиг - делайте раздельные баннеры. Потом и поговорим ))))


----------



## ML777

Нет, будет лучше, если Оксана нам свой баннер представит

Есть такая поговорка: Критикуешь - предлагай, а лучше оплачивай =))))


----------



## RENALD

ML777 said:


> Нет, будет лучше, если Оксана нам свой баннер представит.
> Есть такая поговорка: Критикуешь - предлагай, а лучше оплачивай =))))


+1


----------



## Oksana_D

ML777 said:


> Есть такая поговорка: Критикуешь - предлагай, а лучше оплачивай =))))


А разве я не так сделала? Я и предложила, и свое предложение обосновала. А в ответ - свое мнение держи при себе. Хотя бы удосужились опровергнуть мои утверждения о том что раздельные баннеры мало кому нравятся. Ладно, мне надоело с вами спорить. Как я уже сказала, будем разговаривать с вами после того как ваш раздельный баннер появится на на форуме. Посмотрим оценки и вот тогда всё обсудим.


----------



## ML777

А я спорю? я не спорю =))))


----------



## Ysh

aidar89 said:


> Казань


Красиво! 5+


----------



## ML777

Казанские баннеры вообще очень радуют!


----------



## K-Lex

Представители администрации форума не поддерживают коллажи. Также сейчас не поддерживаются баннеры с природой, не связанные с архитектурой, городскими скайлайнами и урбан-темой.


----------



## xfury

Только вверху висел не очень красивый Казанский баннер, почему-то.

Касательно вышеупомянутого баннера: красиво, но много баллов не получит.


----------



## ML777

K-Lex said:


> Представители администрации форума не поддерживают коллажи. Также сейчас не поддерживаются баннеры с природой, не связанные с архитектурой, городскими скайлайнами и урбан-темой.


окай, ща не буит, нет проблем, просто не знал, pardon =))


----------



## ikeamen

aidar89 said:


> Казань


Dreamworks  
но в целом классно..

казанка явно лишняя. и куча тряпок справа от нее тоже.. hno:


----------



## Brad

ikeamen said:


> и куча тряпок справа от нее тоже..


смешно


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> Dreamworks


Угу, плюс стопиццот, этим и понравился 

З.Ы. Кто-нибудь хочет поспорить на счет стиля "дримвокса" или "принца персии"? :lol:

З.З.Ы. ИМХО, просто сказочный (во всех смыслах этого слова) коллажик, и если бы он был наверху, я бы просто порадовался (а кто там чего ставит, я и так не смотрю, ибо никакого меряния чем-либо терпеть ненавижу, если за это денег не платят).


----------



## Ysh

это не куча тряпок, это видимо другая девушка спиной стоит


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> это не куча тряпок, это видимо другая девушка спиной стоит



точна! я смотрел-смотрел так и не понял что это  
думал чё-то ритуальное
точно, спина! блин..


----------



## ambient

Pavlov_Leonid said:


> Полное, на мой взгляд, говно, 6 место...


Старинные картины, автомобили и т.д. - полное говно. А почему стоят так дорого? Почему в музей вход плтный, где это дерьмо размещено?


----------



## Askario

Пальмира получила такие высокие оценки потому, что это впервые было что-то оригинальное, после долгого доминирования обычных скайлайнов. Сейчас бы она уже не была так высоко.


----------



## aidar89

Казань))


----------



## aidar89

Kazan


----------



## Askario

Уныло, река и стройка тёмные.


----------



## aidar89




----------



## Ysh

тема постепенно превращается в "Баннер из Казани" хе-хе


----------



## andreyk

Ysh said:


> тема постепенно превращается в "Баннер из Казани" хе-хе


Есть такое:cheers: Но Казань достойно смотриться, кроме Москвы и Питера, нормальные скайлайны только в Казани, Е-бурге и местами Новосибе....но это моё мнение


----------



## Askario

Последние варианты не очень, из-за обмелевшей реки и отцветшей зелени картинка грязновата.


----------



## Frozer

andreyk said:


> Есть такое:cheers: Но Казань достойно смотриться, кроме Москвы и Питера, нормальные скайлайны только в Казани, Е-бурге и местами Новосибе....но это моё мнение


Такой "скайлайн" как в Казани в любом городе есть


----------



## jackass94

Кстати, именно скайлайн - далеко не самая сильная сторона Казани. Даже 30+ ни одного нету пока. А вот исторические кварталы и природные ландшафты - одни из лучших (если не лучшие) в России


----------



## Frozer

Челябинск


----------



## aidar89




----------



## ambient

Любопытно, в районе полуночи некоторое время показывается баннер того же числа предыдущего месяца. Сейчас только понял, посмотрев архив, а вообще это заметил давно. Адрес-то у них одинаковый. Вот такая нестыковка.


----------



## aidar89

Kzn


----------



## XD

^^Ну что-то уже совсем никак...


----------



## xfury

Ага, тем более почти такой и был.

Кому-нибудь сегодняшний баннер нравится?


----------



## yahooeu

xfury said:


> Кому-нибудь сегодняшний баннер нравится?


необычный...не не более того.
могли бы НЮ что-нибудь получше повесить


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

xfury said:


> Ага, тем более почти такой и был.
> 
> Кому-нибудь сегодняшний баннер нравится?


Уж для Нью-Йорка явно не лучший выбор.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
Хуже баннера для NYC найти сложно.


----------



## Askario

Поставил янки кол.


----------



## K-Lex

aidar89 said:


> Kzn


Панорама захватывающая и интересная, но качество снимка и склейка никакие. 



> Поставил янки кол.


Не переборщите с колами, а то это грозит баном после определенного количества единиц и удалением ваших оценок.

*Напомню правила для предложения баннера.* 

- цель не в том, чтобы Ваш город появлялся на баннере любой ценой, важны качественные изображения, связанные с тематикой форума. А это, как известно, городской пейзаж. 

- посмотрите в архив, чтобы знать, давно ли Ваша страна или город уже были на баннере. Не ждите, что Ваш баннер будет появляться каждый месяц.

- баннер должен быть 719 пикс. в ширину и 123 в высоту, и 72 dpi.

- на баннере не должно быть текстовых пометок, развивающихся флагов, эмблем или еше чего-либо, кроме непосредственно изображения,

- не стесняйтесь быть творческими, но не делайте баннеры, составленные из нескольких разных склеенных изображений (коллаж).

*Необходимая информация*

- источник
- ссылка на первоисточник
- краткая информация о том, что мы видим на банере.


----------



## Askario

Мск


----------



## yuli(lari)

Этот баннер сегодня от профессиональных фотографов?












http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/

Тут еще панорамы Дмитрия
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/26632.html


----------



## Ysh

так это Чистопрудова?
Отличное фото!


----------



## opiumer

смешно и грустно
Pablitisimo Maximo on December 20, 2009 09:14:24
1/5


----------



## andreyk

Есть несколько очень хороших баннеров! Но мне не нравится когда используют эффекты - как на ночных фотках всё выглядит как реки огня, даже не понятно что сфотографировано - так можно из самой страшной фотки что-то более-менее нормальное сделать


----------



## Ysh

opiumer said:


> смешно и грустно
> Pablitisimo Maximo on December 20, 2009 09:14:24
> 1/5


чего же грустно
радоваться надо, что Публя расстроен:lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> чего же грустно
> радоваться надо, что Публя расстроен:lol:


Действительно Этот Публя пресказуем как всегда! :lol:


----------



## yahooeu

на сегодняшнем баннере Антей-3 можно разглядеть.


----------



## ambient

no comments... что удивительно народ в комментах восхищается


----------



## ancov

Кремль у Чистопрудова панорамный - просто отпад!!!


----------



## ikeamen

предлагаю нам разместить свой вариант


----------



## ikeamen

кстати, видели новую голосовалку? 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## xfury

Не новую, а вчерашнюю. там Красная площадь разорвала площадь Тяньяньмен.


----------



## ikeamen

^^
жаль.. я только седня увидел(


----------



## ambient

А если быть точнее то не вчерашнюю, а с 14 января.

А что есть Burj Khalifa?


----------



## IG

Burj Dubai бывший


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Голосовалка, кстати, по кайфу 
Там уже московское метро с шанхайским (или пекинским, забыл) тягалось.

А еще и угадалки официальные имеюца


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ikeamen said:


> предлагаю нам разместить свой вариант



ааатлично! 
не хватает только коровок, свинок и ржавых тракторов на переднем плане


----------



## xfury

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> ааатлично!
> не хватает только коровок, свинок и ржавых тракторов на переднем плане


пожалуйста:


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

xfury said:


> пожалуйста:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Я тут от ржача практически весь дом перебудил))))


----------



## ikeamen

xfury said:


> пожалуйста:


ты решил предложить для SkyScrapercity новый вариант логотипа?? :lol:


----------



## lanolama

+1 Федоткино нормально доработать и в массы =)


----------



## Izus67

Баннер просто супер! Хрюшу, трактор и корову оставить,
но ни в коем случае без всяких бутылок и пьяных мужиков!
село Федоткино скоро будет всемирно известным!)))


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Я придумал - точно нужен медведь с балалайкой!


----------



## beaver-hero

водка, икра, балалайка, медведь, снег, ушанка, матрёшка


----------



## soloveich

кто выставлял, залейте оригинальный размер федоткино и порося... я попробую тоже что нибудь сделать.


----------



## ikeamen

фотка Федоткино, к сожалению, неизвестного авторства.. найдена на просторах  (с) установить постараюсь, но не факт..
но оригинал качественный есть.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Цюрих сегодня шикарный:cheers:


----------



## ambient




----------



## grifon82

Тюмень


----------



## soloveich

этот понравился


----------



## Ultramarine

Вот этот.


----------



## grifon82




----------



## flatron

баннеры по Тюмени очень хорошие,но сам город не тянет ещё,чтобы висеть там,где обычно висят баннеры.

ну вот что это такое?


----------



## grifon82

flatron said:


> ну вот что это такое?


озеро


----------



## ErFrt

Мне этот понравился, но я не уверен насколько он отражает атмосферу города:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ага, из всех вышеприведенных этот самый удачный и живой, да и качество неплохое


----------



## flatron

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> ага, из всех вышеприведенных этот самый удачный и живой, да и качество неплохое


так то оно так,ну представьте вы бы увидели такой баннер,не зная что это РОссия(и что соотвественно нужно хорошо проголосовать),сколько бы баллов вы ему поставили бы?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Нет, ну что вы все критикуете, нет, что бы поздравить Тюменцев с тем, что начинают потихоньку выкладывать быннеры своего города)

На все нужно время, а оно есть...
Ведь никто не предлагает ставить выставленные фотки на баннер

От, хищники)


----------



## flatron

да,извини,может резковато прозвучало.
На самом деле баннеры качественные и хорошие.
Просто я о том,что пока скайлайн Тюмени ещё не очень выразительный. Мало интересных высотных построек.
Но всё равно молодцы,быстро шагаете вперёд


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

flatron said:


> да,извини,может резковато прозвучало.
> На самом деле баннеры качественные и хорошие.
> Просто я о том,что пока скайлайн Тюмени ещё не очень выразительный. Мало интересных высотных построек.
> Но всё равно молодцы,быстро шагаете вперёд


Ну думаю через пару-тройку лет скайлайн разбавится) 

PS а как же венеция?))))

Она, кажись, позовчера на баннере была?)))


----------



## Brad

Все баннеры хорошие, молодец!


----------



## flatron

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Ну думаю через пару-тройку лет скайлайн разбавится)
> 
> PS а как же венеция?))))
> 
> Она, кажись, позовчера на баннере была?)))


Венеция красивая и знаменитая на весь мир. И скайлайн там отменный,хоть и не высотный.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

flatron said:


> так то оно так,ну представьте вы бы увидели такой баннер,не зная что это РОссия(и что соотвественно нужно хорошо проголосовать),сколько бы баллов вы ему поставили бы?


Да я и так голосую за баннеры крайне редко - только когда действительно цепляет, захожу и ставлю 5 (в редких случаях 4). Когда не цепляет - вообще не захожу


----------



## grifon82

flatron said:


> Венеция красивая


вот скоро снег растает,река поднимется и затопит всё и будет Тюмень как Венеция


----------



## ikeamen

первоапрельский баннер в этом году не стали делать..


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

ikeamen said:


> первоапрельский баннер в этом году не стали делать..


А в этом году как-то не так 1 апреля прошлоhno:


----------



## Demisgr77




----------



## yahooeu

как-то не очень


----------



## Demisgr77

yahooeu said:


> как-то не очень


знаю


----------



## flatron

на первом баннере Ебург ни за что бы не узнал.


----------



## andreyk

3-й сверху - неплохой, показывает размах застройки


----------



## soloveich

федоткино отменили?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

аааа, даеш Федоткино!!!!11


----------



## soloveich

а ведь на первое апреля бы отлично пошло...


----------



## beaver-hero

неплохой только пятый сверху


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

flatron said:


> на первом баннере Ебург ни за что бы не узнал.


+1, сначала задумался)))


А про баннер, 5-ый с верху лучший, имхо


----------



## Demisgr77

ещё панорамки


----------



## soloveich

вот эти ракурсы- просто класс, но качество...hno:


----------



## Demisgr77

soloveich said:


> вот эти ракурсы- просто класс, но качество...hno:


качество, через стекло синее фоткали,

посмотри на странице:
Путешествие в Атриум:
ссыль


----------



## yuli(lari)




----------



## yuli(lari)




----------



## ancov

Что это за стенка?


----------



## opiumer

интересно, а я доживу до того момента, когда у спб приличный баннер будет?


----------



## grifon82

soloveich said:


> вот эти ракурсы- просто класс, но качество...hno:


так получше


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ае, ну хоть кто-то дополз до фотошопа)


----------



## Rain 09




----------



## yuli(lari)

Тоска, а не баннеры.


Такие мне нравятся больше:








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/530721


----------



## yuli(lari)

ancov said:


> Что это за стенка?


Творческие поиски :lol:

Длинные желтые дома...


----------



## opiumer

второй красивый


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

yuli(lari) said:


>


картинка сама по себе отличная, но скайлайна нет



Rain 09 said:


>


Вот это хоть и баян, но композиция приятная, мне нравиц


----------



## soloveich

просто отличный


----------



## Rain 09

исакий только бледный


----------



## ALEXEJ

yuli(lari) said:


> Тоска, а не баннеры.
> 
> 
> Такие мне нравятся больше:


сУПЕР!!! Даже лучше Федоткино многократно 
Кстати, почему в теме Спб-виды в международке очень средние фото с какими-то заранее проигрышными крышами??


----------



## yuli(lari)

soloveich said:


> просто отличный


Этот баннер участника форума Fenol(а).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=7551.
За него даже голосовали на российской ветке и результат был хороший.

Но кажется до показа баннера международной общественности skyscrapercity дело не дошло...

Может быть сейчас его отправить от СПб?


----------



## xfury

Да мы похоже никогда баннера из России не дождемся.


----------



## osmant

Мне с теплоходом баннер нравится!


----------



## AutoUnion

В этом году на 9 мая будет баннер закреплён за Россией?


----------



## KruEv

^^ С какой стати?


----------



## KLoun

KruEv said:


> С какой стати?


А ты не догадываешься?


----------



## beaver-hero

KruEv said:


> ^^ С какой стати?


Другие страны-победители открещиваются. У них фашисты в почёте.


----------



## beaver-hero

opiumer said:


> интересно, а я доживу до того момента, когда у спб приличный баннер будет?


так был же баннер Спб на SSC


----------



## opiumer

beaver-hero said:


> так был же баннер Спб на SSC


ну я же про приличный)


----------



## KruEv

beaver-hero said:


> Другие страны-победители открещиваются. У них фашисты в почёте.


Хм. Судя по сообщению AutoUnion'a речь шла только о России, а не о всех странах-победителях.


----------



## beaver-hero

Страна победитель - СССР. Но руководство таких стран, как Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Украина больше гордится тем, что их страны воевали против СССР и поддерживают пособников фашизма. А так как 9 мая - день победы над фашистской германией и её сообщниками, то баннер могут дать тем из победителей, кто не делает из местных фашистов героев - то есть России, Казахстану, Белоруссии. Но ещё Россия является правопреемником СССР, ещё и поэтому могут дать баннер


----------



## AutoUnion

KruEv said:


> ^^ С какой стати?


Такая уже тут традиция!


----------



## KruEv

beaver-hero said:


> Страна победитель - СССР. Но руководство таких стран, как Украина больше гордится тем, что их страны воевали против СССР и поддерживают пособников фашизма.


Оффтоп, отвечать не буду.(Хотя, где ты заметил в Украине поддержку фашизма? Героизация Бандеры - не в счет)

А вообще SSC - архитектурный форум, к чему здесь всякие праздничные коллажи?



AutoUnion said:


> Такая уже тут традиция!


Извините, не знал :dunno:


----------



## Ysh

beaver-hero said:


> Страна победитель - СССР. Но руководство таких стран, как Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Украина больше гордится тем, что их страны воевали против СССР и поддерживают пособников фашизма. А так как 9 мая - день победы над фашистской германией и её сообщниками, то баннер могут дать тем из победителей, кто не делает из местных фашистов героев - то есть России, Казахстану, Белоруссии. Но ещё Россия является правопреемником СССР, ещё и поэтому могут дать баннер


На Украине уже нормальное руководство, так что не надо.


----------



## beaver-hero

похоже на то


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> На Украине уже нормальное руководство, так что не надо.


Бандера ещё герой Украины! Так что не надо.


----------



## Brad

beaver-hero said:


> Другие страны-победители открещиваются. У них фашисты в почёте.


У других стран-победителей (США, Великобритания, Франция) 9 мая - не День Победы.


----------



## beaver-hero

Brad said:


> У других стран-победителей (США, Великобритания, Франция) 9 мая - не День Победы.


Франция - победитель? да конечно, они капитулировали, как и вся европа. А США открыто участвовало в войне с 1944 года, когда всё ясно стало. Я даже больше скажу - США, Великобритания, франция - не участники Великой Отечественной Войны - ясно, что 9 мая у них не день победы


----------



## Brad

beaver-hero said:


> - ясно, что 9 мая у них не день победы


У них День Победы - 8 мая.
У нас уже наступило 9 мая.


----------



## KLoun

Brad said:


> У нас уже наступило 9 мая.


Это ты к чему? :shifty: :dunno:


----------



## coth

Сделаете *хороший, красивый, качественный* баннер который будет напоминать о ВОВ и будет иметь городской пейзаж, либо элементы городского убранства, то будет. У вас 1,5 недели чтоб придумать, что, где и как сфотографировать.


----------



## Askario

Думаю, что Мамаев курган был бы уместен.


----------



## xfury

Согласен. Волгоград.


----------



## jackass94

Только нужен коллаж, который объединит в себе и Мамаев курган, и памятники войны, и современную часть города


----------



## K-Lex

Коллажи не приветствуются. Нужна единая панорама.


----------



## AutoUnion

Brad said:


> У других стран-победителей (США, Великобритания, Франция) 9 мая - не День Победы.


В ЕС 9 мая это тоже праздничный день и называется он "День Европы"


----------



## AutoUnion

K-Lex said:


> Коллажи не приветствуются. Нужна единая панорама.


На 9 мая я думаю пойдёт любая тема про ВОВ! В прошлые года были баннеры собраные из разных частей.


----------



## AutoUnion

jackass94 said:


> И картинка, кторую выложил AutoUnion не подходит, нужны городские виды также


Ну так щёлкни с видом города! Вообще на 9 мая главное это Родина-Мать!


----------



## jackass94

да я знаю 

но с видом города вряд ли пройдет, а родина-мать "не формат", но в принципе пойдет. Её фотографий много, нужно чтобы кто-то знающий сделал из этого баннер


----------



## AutoUnion

jackass94 said:


> да я знаю
> 
> но с видом города вряд ли пройдет, а родина-мать "не формат", но в принципе пойдет. Её фотографий много, нужно чтобы кто-то знающий сделал из этого баннер


Ну так сделай фотографию а тут знающие что-нибудь сделают. Когда ещё у Волгограда будет шанс засветиться на банере?


----------



## jackass94

фотографию нужно свою или можно в инете найти? а то я могу только на телефон сделать, ибо фотика нету


----------



## AutoUnion

jackass94 said:


> фотографию нужно свою или можно в инете найти? а то я могу только на телефон сделать, ибо фотика нету


В инете я и сам могу найти что угодно! :lol: Тут модераторы хотят своё


----------



## Ultramarine

Сегодня опять ничего городского нет.


----------



## xfury

А срок то подошел. Результата не будет, похоже.


----------



## ikeamen

а такая классика как флаг над рейхстагом не подойдет, да?
было уже?


----------



## ikeamen

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## yahooeu

2, 5 и 8 норм


----------



## jackass94

ого :cheers:
2-ой лучше всех


----------



## Anieliu

ikeamen said:


>


здорово
особенно последний хорош!


----------



## ikeamen

^^ 
последние три из 45-го года)

я надеюсь мы успеем еще баннер отправить и не зря ж в фотошопе час сидел))))


----------



## coth

Источники всех снимков? Ну или хотя бы источники (владельцы авторских прав) 2 и 7 снимков.


----------



## ikeamen

все снимки (цветные конечно же) взяты с panoramio. при необходимости могу связаться с владельцами сам.
но если настаиваете, то могу скинуть ссылки на профили..

сначала думаю нужно выбрать фотографию, а потом связаться с владельцами..


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

ikeamen, отличная подборка! 1,2,7 10. Хороши все.


----------



## coth

ikeamen said:


> все снимки (цветные конечно же) взяты с panoramio. при необходимости могу связаться с владельцами сам.
> но если настаиваете, то могу скинуть ссылки на профили..
> 
> сначала думаю нужно выбрать фотографию, а потом связаться с владельцами..


ссылки нужны


----------



## xameleon

Все хороши кроме 10 и 11


----------



## grifon82

А мне больше 7 и 10 понравились. :cheers:


----------



## AutoUnion

2 самый классный! Очень в тему! А Волгоградским лентяям позор, :down: лень им понимаешь сходить и отрекламировать не только свой город но и страну.


----------



## cobra713

Все хороши, но вот чего они так пережаты сильно?


----------



## ikeamen

^^

чтоб страница быстрее открывалась))
в png и при макс.качестве один баннер весил бы около 250 кб. все баннеры соответственно под 3 мб.

тот баннер который выберут могу выложить без сжатия.
ну или сами админы сделают...


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> ссылки нужны


2 и 7


----------



## osmant

Седня на баннере Севастополь! не совсем Россия канеш, но тоже приятно )))


----------



## KruEv

^^ Что-то часто Севас на баннере появляться стал...


----------



## ikeamen

^^
да. причем за полгода уже второй раз. и менее чем за год уже третий.

Украина всего шесть раз была на баннере и три раза их них светился Севастополь


----------



## AutoUnion

А может на 9 мая слепить баннер собраный из сборной солянки России, Украины и Белоруссии? Ведь в каждой стране есть какой-то памятный и знаменитый монумент посвящёный ВОВ


----------



## jackass94

Ну тогда все 15 республик, в войне все участие принимали

а тогда и европейских и американских союзников


----------



## AutoUnion

jackass94 said:


> Ну тогда все 15 республик, в войне все участие принимали


1. Баннер выставляет Россия, чё нарисуем то и будет 
2. Многие бывшие считают ВОВ окупационой войной и поэтому пошли на фиг.


----------



## jackass94

Кстати, а кто сказал что традиция на 9 мая баннер России давать?) вроде в прошлые разы не было такого

по теме, представленные баннеры волгограда и москвы 45-го года думаю больше подходят, надо из них выбрать


----------



## ikeamen

jackass94 said:


> Кстати, а кто сказал что традиция на 9 мая баннер России давать?)


да никто никому ничего не должен, но почему бы самим не взять? тем более что есть возможность.
день этот вроде не последний для России. 


кстати непонятно выбрали мы баннер или не выбрали.. нужны еще варианты, нет.. 
модератор у нас такой многословный я уею.. hno:


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> А может на 9 мая слепить баннер собраный из сборной солянки России, Украины и Белоруссии? Ведь в каждой стране есть какой-то памятный и знаменитый монумент посвящёный ВОВ


+1! это был бы думаю оптимальный способ выделить праздник.. 
думаю и администраторы форума пошли бы на встречу, если бы им объяснили доходчиво..

на Украине если что есть своя Родина Мать  (хотя она у нас одна)). В Беларуси может тоже.

модератор говорил, что нельзя коллажи, но можно ведь сделать исключение ради такого повода. тем более, что в прошлом году были коллажи и много. далеко не самого лучшего качества.


----------



## AutoUnion

ikeamen said:


> +1!
> 
> модератор говорил, что нельзя коллажи, но можно ведь сделать исключение ради такого повода. .



Ну а как можно отобразить День Победы фотографией панорамы города? 

Волгограды забили, можно конечно щёлкнуть вид на Поклоную гору в Москве, но эт как-то банально.


----------



## jackass94

ну были же выложены отличные панорамы Волгограда, чем они плохи?


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Сделайте на банер Волгоград! Повод самый что ни на есть для него! Тем более, город впервые засветится, а больше удобного и, главное, по-настоящему стоящего случая может не выпасть.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

ikeamen said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12


Второй!!! Вуу, улётный!!!!!


----------



## roi95

4miGO!!! said:


> Сделайте на банер Волгоград! Повод самый что ни на есть для него! Тем более, город впервые засветится, а больше удобного и, главное, по-настоящему стоящего случая может не выпасть.


Почему? Осталось всего 35 лет до векового юбилея. Вы как раз к этому времени сообразите достойный баннер Волгограда. Времени хватит?


----------



## evian

AutoUnion said:


> 2 самый классный! Очень в тему! А Волгоградским лентяям позор, :down: лень им понимаешь сходить и отрекламировать не только свой город но и страну.


Было бы, что рекламировать :lol:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

roi95 said:


> Почему? Осталось всего 35 лет до векового юбилея. Вы как раз к этому времени сообразите достойный баннер Волгограда. Времени хватит?


Ой, нет. К этому времени достойный банер сообразит Саратов.. Ну, я по крайней мере в это искренне верю. А конкуренции мы боимся.


----------



## Brad

ikeamen said:


> модератор говорил, что нельзя коллажи, но можно ведь сделать исключение ради такого повода. тем более, что в прошлом году были коллажи и много. далеко не самого лучшего качества.


Коллажи можно, но за них выставляют самые минимальные оценки. 
Форумисты совсем не любят коллажи, т.к. их делают, когда симпатичные скайлайны не получаются.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Ну чё вы молчите, модераторы? Ставить будем Волгоград? Или у нас монополия Москвы распространяется и на главные события?


----------



## ikeamen

^^
Не Волгоград, а Родину Мать


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Во-во! Второй из предложенных! Уже несколько форумчан - За. И ссылки на авторов/сайты предоставлены. Так что ж мешает??


----------



## lanolama

2, 10!


----------



## Phantom of communism

By Umformer


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

перспективу бы выправить - а то башня падает))


----------



## osmant

а второй ниче так смотрится! Правда, циферки аренды явно не к месту..


----------



## coth

№10


----------



## KLoun

Ыыы... а почему не намба "2"?


----------



## cobra713

Линию посередине зафотошопят?


----------



## xfury

Ммм, Москва? У нас и так мало баннеров. И тут Москву выбрали.


----------



## Rain 09

№10 (и 11) самое труЪ, баннер, который больше всего символизирует Победу


----------



## soloveich

первый и третий классные.


----------



## Igor

№ 10


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Мда. Без комментариев.


----------



## Siberius

Представляю на ваш суд своего кандидата на баннер.
Новосибирск.


----------



## soloveich

урбанъ :rock:


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> №10


мне тоже нравится.
хороший выбор.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Нск хорошо выглядит


----------



## beaver-hero

что-то часто Украина стала на баннере появляться.


----------



## K-Lex

xfury said:


> Ну твой вкус - не означает, что он совпадает со вкусом других. Просто если сильно придираться, то у большинства городов просто нет никаких шансов попасть на баннер.


Дело не в городах, а в качестве картинки, сочности цветов, удачности ракурса и т.д.


----------



## xfury

K-Lex said:


> Дело не в городах, а в качестве картинки, сочности цветов, удачности ракурса и т.д.


Качественных валом. У той же Казани был не самый удачный баннер. Были варианты и получше.


----------



## coth

Не было. Я внимательно слежу за темой.


----------



## ikeamen

yuli(lari) said:


> Не уверена, но может так чуть лучше...


лучше, но баннер уже стоит в очереди на размещение


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Хм. По ссылке на баннеры из России Волгограда нет.


----------



## coth

Голосовалки ввели год назад. В архивах тоже нет. Значит я ошибся - либо так и не выставили либо с one on one перепутал. В любом случае пейзаж не городской, а городские имеют преимущество.

по поводу того как делать городские пейзажи.
1. не надо делать ставку на фон (что-то в дали). на фото должно быть обязательно что-то детальное на переднем плане. если только это не скайлайн. но их в россии нет.
2. старайтесь делать крупные планы. большая часть предложений тут была уменьшена до такой степени, что видно было одну - две панельки в городе и ничего больше.
3. сохраняйте баннеры только в png. компрессией jpeg'а большинство пользоваться не умеет. 99% баннеров было зажато до такой степени, что артефакты сильно бросались в глаза.


----------



## grifon82

Приняли таки баннер с Москвой 45-го :cheers:


----------



## roi95

Ну покажите,какой щас баннер,у кого наступило 9 мая.


----------



## ikeamen

вот адреса баннеров..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/9.jpg
номер соответствует дню месяца.. можно менять..
там можно и на весь месяц посмотреть если повезет (если старые уже на новые заменили)..



> comments
> 
> [1] Dimethyltryptamine on May 8, 2010 06:12:16
> I really like it. 5/5
> 
> [2] joninbrisbane on May 8, 2010 08:37:06
> Очень хорошее! 5/5
> 
> [3] boom_box on May 8, 2010 10:06:25
> Victory!!!!!!!
> 
> [4] DeamDeamz on May 8, 2010 10:07:53
> woww i really like 5/5


----------



## roi95

Спасибо.


----------



## jackass94

и баннер Ёбурга на 12-е мая шикарен))


----------



## ikeamen

jackass94 said:


> и баннер Ёбурга на 12-е мая шикарен))


кстати да, очень хорош!
только перешарплен кмк немного..


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

jackass94 said:


> и баннер Ёбурга на 12-е мая шикарен))


а где смотреть?


----------



## jackass94

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/12.jpg

вот он

последнее число в ссылке - день, когда баннер висеть будет


----------



## beaver-hero

херасе. А кто автор не написано? Из наших форумчан?


----------



## beaver-hero

jackass94 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/12.jpg
> 
> вот он
> 
> последнее число в ссылке - день, когда баннер висеть будет


а как вы будущие смотрите - куда заходить?


----------



## jackass94

последнее число в ссылке менять на тот день, который нужен
например:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/13.jpg - за 13 число,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/14.jpg - за 14
и.т.д

только там не за весь май, а числа до 20, остальное он апрельское выдает


----------



## Medoed

beaver-hero said:


> а как вы будущие смотрите - куда заходить?


Вместо 12 подставь другое число в ссылку!


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

блин, на форуме круче баннеры ебурга были


----------



## beaver-hero

спасибо, буду знать)


----------



## beaver-hero

Zlat Palonsky said:


> ^^
> 
> блин, на форуме круче баннеры ебурга были


в смысле плотности скайлайна - да. Это уже классический вид просто, да ещё и небо удачно.


----------



## jackass94

Мне уже недостроенный Демидов начинает нравится


----------



## beaver-hero

он как парковка многоэтажная смотрится


----------



## AILD

Отличный баннер, вот так удивили :cheers: .


----------



## ALEXEJ

Вот, красота, это из рос секции взяли. Супер!!! :banana:
Всех с праздником!!!


----------



## Akril

Отличный баннер! Хорошенько затроллили весь ССЦ :cheers:


----------



## Siberian

О, повесили баннер Львова.. Виктор первый отметился с оценкой 1/5
Харе позориться так!!


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> О, повесили баннер Львова.. Виктор первый отметился с оценкой 1/5
> Харе позориться так!!


Ну, а че. Пять башенок абы как стоит по пять баллов ставить что-ли?

Архитектура в городе конечно красивая, но скайлайн ни о чем.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Ну-ну.. понятно ведь по какой причине поставил такую оценку, а вовсе не из эстетических соображений.
С эстетической стороны все очень даже хорошо, старинные купола и шпили в дымке..


----------



## KruEv

Siberian said:


> ^^ Ну-ну.. понятно ведь по какой причине поставил такую оценку, а вовсе не из эстетических соображений.
> С эстетической стороны все очень даже хорошо, старинные купола и шпили в дымке..


+1

Какое отношение баннеры имеют к политике?

Вы же ничем не лучше того же PM ставя украинским баннерам 1/5 только за то, что они украинские.


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> ^^ Ну-ну.. понятно ведь по какой причине поставил такую оценку, а вовсе не из эстетических соображений.


Ну Днепропетровску к примеру я совсем другую оценку выставил. 



Siberian said:


> С эстетической стороны все очень даже хорошо, старинные купола и шпили в дымке..


А нового там совсем ничего не строится? Только то, что там построили австрийцы?

Если эти шпили убрать, то можно было бы вообще ничего не ставить.


----------



## ikeamen

да, независимо от того как каждый из нас относится "к ним" и как они к нам, - очень некрасиво ты сделал..


----------



## AutoUnion

Чёто дохрена стало украинских баннеров последнее время, к чему-бы это? :lol:


----------



## Victor90

ikeamen said:


> да, независимо от того как каждый из нас относится "к ним" и как они к нам, - очень некрасиво ты сделал..


Сделал и сделал. Посмотрим как остальные оценят. Если людям понравится, то мой один голос там ничего не решит. А так я смотрю там не только я уже единицу поставил. А как по мне скайлайн не тянет. Никакой политики тут нет.


----------



## osmant

Ооо, Ебург ликует!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## yuli(lari)

На баннере Екатеринбурга очень качественная фотография,
но вид скучный... 
Полагаю, что Львов историческими доминантами наберёт большую оценку чем Екатеринбург.


----------



## Siberian

Victor90 said:


> А нового там совсем ничего не строится? Только то, что там построили австрийцы?
> 
> Если эти шпили убрать, то можно было бы вообще ничего не ставить.


Вот жесть же :nuts:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Победный баннер так и не набрал 4-х баллов - того, зачем он вообще выставлялся.


----------



## Victor90

4miGO!!! said:


> Победный баннер так и не набрал 4-х баллов - того, зачем он вообще выставлялся.


Из-за тех же "Львiвцев" и "Франкiвцев" которые ему по единице ставили.


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> Вот жесть же :nuts:


В соседней Знаменке на элеваторе тоже шпили, но скайлайн у нее никак выше единицы не тянет. 

P.S. И каланча еще, с которой раньше паровозы заправляли.


----------



## ikeamen

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Пятерку пока не поставил, думаю


разрываешься между шестеркой и семеркой?


----------



## ikeamen

newperm1 said:


> Екатеринбург на баннере!!!!, поздравляем, историчекий момент, теперь весь мир будет примерно знать как выглядит Екатеринбург....


да как бы не впервой он на баннере-то..


----------



## newperm1

ikeamen said:


> да как бы не впервой он на баннере-то..


А который уже раз, и когда он был???:cheers:


----------



## Victor90

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Просто так, для сравнения.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пятерку пока не поставил, думаю


Да что там думать!!!? Нижний явно лучше. Или конкурента опасаетесь?


----------



## flatron

^^а мне львовская фотка больше нравится,если честно
Ебург на фоте выглядит каким-то обыденным,стандартным,а здания ниже своей этажности.
Делюкс вообще каким-то приплюснутым получился


----------



## Victor90

flatron said:


> ^^а мне львовская фотка больше нравится,если честно
> Ебург на фоте выглядит каким-то обыденным,стандартным,а здания ниже своей этажности.
> Делюкс вообще каким-то приплюснутым получился


Но вы же все равно поставите пятерку, не так ли?


----------



## Askario

Львов классный, очень атмосферно и по-европейски. А Ебург — это пародийная кучка недоскрёбов. Но 5 поставлю из соображений патриотизма


----------



## ikeamen

newperm1 said:


> А который уже раз, и когда он был???:cheers:


глянь в истории - на странице где оценки ставят есть еще разделы.. 
(щас почему-то не работает сервис. не могу дать ссылку.)
там можно и топы посмотреть и баннеры по странам и городам.. когда они были и прочее..


----------



## ikeamen

flatron said:


> а здания ниже своей этажности.
> Делюкс вообще каким-то приплюснутым получился


мне почему-то тоже показалось, что баннер слегка приплюснут по вертикали..


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Victor90 said:


> Да что там думать!!!? Нижний явно лучше. Или конкурента опасаетесь?


Екатеринбурга в 30-ке не будет, точно.


----------



## Victor90

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Екатеринбурга в 30-ке не будет, точно.


Ну если сервис и дальше работать не будет как сейчас, то будет на первом месте. Там как раз 4.64 было последней цифрой. Пусть он дальше лучше не работает.


----------



## alley cat

> а мне львовская фотка больше нравится,если честно


Ага деревня в тумане.


----------



## Victor90

alley cat said:


> Ага деревня в тумане.


+1


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Эх, не были вы во Львове!


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Victor90 said:


> Да что там думать!!!? Нижний явно лучше.


Прально-прально! 
Ебурги там, Львовы... Нижний Новгород лучше! :lol:


----------



## alley cat

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Эх, не были вы во Львове!


Мы тут про баннер.


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> Львов классный, очень атмосферно и по-европейски. А Ебург — это пародийная кучка недоскрёбов. Но 5 поставлю из соображений патриотизма


+1



alley cat said:


> Ага деревня в тумане.


очень странные у вас представления о деревне
Архитектура там как раз столичная.


----------



## alley cat

> очень странные у вас представления о деревне
> Архитектура там как раз столичная.


И чем же? Тем что из тумана торчит несколько головок церквей.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> И чем же? Тем что из тумана торчит несколько головок церквей.


я надеюсь ты шутишь так?
Иначе мне становится страшно просто....hno:


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> я надеюсь ты шутишь так?
> Иначе мне становится страшно просто....hno:





alley cat said:


> Мы тут про баннер.


Если хочешь я третьи раз могу ещё написать.


----------



## kossia

Мне оба баннера не супер нравятся... но они уж шибко разные...


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Поясню, flatron был во Львове и видел все *своими* глазами. Дай им ссылку flatron.



> Мы тут про баннер.


А мы про Львов.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

простите за оффтоп, но подкину еще баннеров ))

НН
В паршивеньком, правда, качестве. Поэтому чисто в ознакомительных целях, без претензий


----------



## yahooeu

жесть ))


----------



## Askario

Интересно, удержится ли Ебург выше Львова.


----------



## Phantom of communism

Askario said:


> Интересно, удержится ли Ебург выше Львова.


дык Львов 4.28, а мы 3.95


----------



## alley cat

> Интересно, удержится ли Ебург выше Львова.


Это лажа.


----------



## Askario

Phantom of communism said:


> дык Львов 4.28, а мы 3.95


Да, уже всё, пошли юзеры не из России.


----------



## Victor90

Mr.Greenfield said:


> А мы про Львов.


Панорама Львова.










Обычный совковый город. Есть квартальчик с исторической застройкой, причем дома содержаться в хреновейшем состоянии. Очевидно на баннере в туман его закатали, чтобы шпили и видно было. Все заходят: О! Шпили! Зер гут! 5! А на самом деле ничего особенного. По крайней мере это точно не первое место в Топ-100 (он откатился кстати на третье, но его опять подняли). Кроме украинцев еще пятерки ему ставят поляки, потому как считают своим (кстати украинцы в комментах уже залечили, что этот город в 1256 году украинский король основал :lol Даниил Галицкий - князь галицкого княжества вообще-то. 


Екатеринбург однозначно лучше и по качеству картинки и по архитектуре.


----------



## Suomi 777

Victor90 said:


> Панорама Львова.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Обычный совковый город. Есть квартальчик с исторической застройкой, причем дома содержаться в хреновейшем состоянии. Очевидно на баннере в туман его закатали, чтобы шпили и видно было. Все заходят: О! Шпили! Зер гут! 5! А на самом деле ничего особенного. По крайней мере это точно не первое место в Топ-100 (он откатился кстати на третье, но его опять подняли). Кроме украинцев еще пятерки ему ставят поляки, потому как считают своим (кстати украинцы в комментах уже залечили, что этот город в 1256 году украинский король основал :lol Даниил Галицкий - князь галицкого княжества вообще-то.
> 
> 
> Екатеринбург однозначно лучше и по качеству картинки и по архитектуре.


По архитектуре Екат далеко не лучше. Во Львове есть шедевры архитектуры, а в Екате только сталинский ампир на что то претендует. Про сити вообще молчу...


----------



## beaver-hero

по красоте понятно львов лучше - там на 500 лет истории больше. Там красивый польский исторический центр, делающий город по-настоящему европейским. Но, насколько я понимаю, современная архитектура там совсем уныла


----------



## kossia

Виктор я не думаю что Львов в ужасном состоянии... после тово как я увидел в каком состоянии Венеция я уже не так легко использую слово "ужас".


----------



## Suomi 777

beaver-hero said:


> по красоте понятно львов лучше - там на 500 лет истории больше. Там красивый польский исторический центр, делающий город по-настоящему европейским. Но, насколько я понимаю, современная архитектура там совсем уныла


Имхо, современная архитектура в общем в подметки не годится по сравнению с классикой(архитектурой 16-19 веков)


----------



## Victor90

Suomi 777 said:


> По архитектуре Екат далеко не лучше. Во Львове есть шедевры архитектуры, а в Екате только сталинский ампир на что то претендует. Про сити вообще молчу...


Зато в Екате заметна новая архитектура. Во Львове этого мы увидеть не можем. Даже если и по архитектуре их еще можно хоть как-то уровнять (Екат выигрывает в современной архитектуре, Львов по исторической), то по качеству картинки тут даже не сопоставимо. Чистый Екатеринбург (хотя и темное время суток), и полностью замутненный Львов, да еще так, что ничего не видно кроме шпилей как будто специально. Я думал сначала, что вообще там гора на заднем плане, пока нормальную панораму не увидел.

В итоге 5 баллов, минус два за скайлайн, минус три за качество картинки и плюс один за дружбу народов. 1 из 5. Объективнейшая оценка.


----------



## Victor90

kossia said:


> Виктор я не думаю что Львов в ужасном состоянии... после тово как я увидел в каком состоянии Венеция я уже не так легко использую слово "ужас".


http://www.tema.ru/travel/ukretnoexp-2/


----------



## kossia

Victor90 said:


> http://www.tema.ru/travel/ukretnoexp-2/


Нда очень безнадёжное чуство от Львова...

кажется какойто богом забытой бедной дырой честно говоря...


----------



## Suomi 777

kossia said:


> Нда очень безнадёжное чуство от Львова...
> 
> кажется какойто богом забытой бедной дырой честно говоря...


Это просто автор так его представил


----------



## Victor90

Львов вновь скатился на третье место в топ-100. Екатеринбург по итогам на 20-м месте.

Украинцы воодушевленные "успехом" Львова начали подтягивать Кыев. :lol: С 31-го места на 23-е.


----------



## Victor90

Екатеринбургу есть куда расти. Если в целом смотреть на первую страницу топ-100, то Екат выглядит очень достойно. Ну, а первого места там на мой взгляд заслуживает Сан-Франциско. Действительно красивый баннер. Надо ему пятерку поставить.

P.S. Екатеринбург титаническими усилиями вытянут на 19-е место (извините владельцы баннера - Santorini seascape - ничего личного. ) Куала-Лумпур подвинуть не удалось.


----------



## Victor90

Панорама типа центра Львова.










Ясно теперь откуда фотали баннер.


----------



## jackass94

немножко Волгоградского хаоса 


ну и вид на Родину-мать, правда далеко не лучший


Стандартный коммиблоковый вид Империи Зла 


А из Екбшных - первый, который Demisgr77 в предыдущем посту выложил


----------



## ikeamen

неудачная подборка у Екбурга


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

баннеры от Екб не на высоте, скажем так.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Над этим стоит поработать.
Поискать разные ракурсы когда небо будет интересным.

И к обработке снимка подойти более тщательно...


----------



## Ultramarine

Екб не так давно был на баннере. Пусть еще что-нибудь достроят.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург


----------



## Ultramarine

Фигня...

Даже такое говно, как Каир сегодня сверху и то лучше.hno:


----------



## flatron

СПб,фото *Uldis*


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

^^ скажут ведь, что флип и склейка 
на самом деле - ничмо, только воздуха над высотками побольше бы


----------



## flatron

^^прожектора слишком яркие,слепят,а так бы фота ничего.


----------



## yahooeu

Питеру надо что-то с историческим центром.


----------



## ikeamen

как вам сегодняшняя жесть на баннере? :lol:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

жесть, риальне


----------



## Phantom of communism

ikeamen said:


> как вам сегодняшняя жесть на баннере? :lol:


:nuts: Федюкино (или чо там) надо было ставить!


----------



## xfury

Тот неудачный баннер Новосиба и то лучше.


----------



## xfury

Да та деревня ,через кота бы не прошла.


----------



## Askario

Чем плох Буэнос-Айрес? Нормальный скайлайн.


----------



## yuli(lari)




----------



## dars-dm

Да скайлайн может и нормальный, только зачем надо было с тамошней "Ходынки" снимать?


----------



## Rain 09

не оч...обрубленный дворцовый мост не в тему, да и качество слабенькое


----------



## msasha_65

Russells said:


> А ведь клево! Реально клево. Только вот это ли лицо России?
> Хотя экзотика ппц. Китайцы такое стисняются выкладывать:lol:


Ребят, о чём вы? Какое-такое "лицо россии"? Хотите лицо - езжайте в деревню и тамошнее крестьянство, не просыхающее в принципе никогда, сфотайте. Или "благоустройство" спальных районов - грязь, помойки, свалки и т.д.
Только кому это, кроме Тёмы Лебедева надо?
Тот же Львов - это не лицо Украины. Но баннер и вправду хорош.
У кого там фотоаппарат есть и руки на месте? Попробуйте свежим взглядом взглянуть на свои города и не старайтесь сделать пародию на "западный город" - это на фиг никому не надо.


----------



## xfury

Сегодня снова непонятный баннер.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

msasha_65 said:


> Кстати, индустриальный пейзаж - это круто. Потому что необычно. Есть кто-нибудь из Нижнего Тагила? Тамошний скайлайн 5 баллов ровно наберёт.
> Меньше всего буржуйскому народу (на них ведь ориентируемся, верно?) интересен хайтек. Потому как в буржуйских городах его дохрена, к нему привыкли, все знают, что это такое - дёшево, некрасиво, временно, но зато технологично. Ну, и привыкли к нему.
> А вот на необычное клюнут - как пить дать. Интересна старина, экзотика, любое непривычное. Почему Львов так высоко забрался? Да снимок удачный, и шпили старинные, и общая атмосфера интересная.
> Что можно в русских городах такого найти?
> Деревянную архитектуру, кремли, что-нибудь природное (типа камчатских вулканов), ну, и промышленный пейзаж. Кстати, в комплекте с хрущёвками вообще клёво будет. А лучше - со сталинками, как в Норильске. В буржуляндии таких городов-заводов нет!





msasha_65 said:


> Попробуйте свежим взглядом взглянуть на свои города и не старайтесь сделать пародию на "западный город" - это на фиг никому не надо.


полностью поддерживаю 
баннер с промзоной неплох)


----------



## beaver-hero

msasha_65 said:


> Кстати, индустриальный пейзаж - это круто. Потому что необычно. Есть кто-нибудь из Нижнего Тагила? Тамошний скайлайн 5 баллов ровно наберёт.


так на баннере на прошлой странице именно тагил


----------



## grifon82

Тюмень, почти индустриальная


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

так вон я выше выкладывал Дзержинск - красота!


----------



## msasha_65

Эй, народ, там на баннере - мой город (Оттава). А ну, быстро пятёрки ставить!:banana:


----------



## Russells

Может быть и поставим-с
А Нижний Тагил на предыдущих страницах это крутотень. Его тоже надо выдвинуть обязательно. Там где дневная его фотка.

А вот у Оттавы баннер очень склейку напоминает


----------



## msasha_65

Оттава без склейки - там ночь, она справа. А на левом берегу, где день, - Гатино, французы (Я думаю, сейчас они возмущаются, почему всё это называется "Оттава" а не "Гатино" :lol Впрочем, чего ещё от них можно ожидать?


----------



## yahooeu

Нижний Новгород


----------



## osmant

Как-то храм напрочь выбивается из общегородского ландшафта


----------



## msasha_65

Хабаровск









(Евгений Жданов)


----------



## alley cat

^^ Спальник, без какой либо архитектурной или природной доминанты.


----------



## osmant

а мне вот нравится


----------



## alley cat

Я и не говорю что не красиво, только на баннер не тянет.


----------



## soloveich

alley cat said:


> Ага. :lol:


зачот!


----------



## ambient

Сегодняшний Шанхай видимо настолько отфотошоплен что выглядит как рендер.


----------



## alley cat

Это очередной глюк, этот баннер уже третьи раз за весну вылазит. Сегодня должен быть Monterrey, Mexico http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## cobra713




----------



## jackass94

2-ой, оочень круто :cheers:


----------



## coth

*MODERATION NOTE*

Ещё раз на помню правило - фото либо своё, либо с защитой некоторых прав, а не всех. С возможностью внесения изменений при условии сохранения принципов распространения (share-alike).​


----------



## ainttelling

cobra713 said:


>


+1 За.


----------



## KLoun

ainttelling said:


> +1 За.


+2
Афигенный баннер афигенного города третьей столицы!


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

KLoun, надо писать "третьей столицы", это все же торговый знак, а не реальное положение дел.


----------



## ainttelling

Страница | Павел Богданов | SOBORY.ru


----------



## jackass94

Тогда так:


----------



## ainttelling

Если это идея хорошая, могу попросить знакомого фотошопера который сделает очень качественный баннер из оригинала. Башню в лесах можно заменить на эту:

http://sobory.ru/photo/index.html?photo=72537

Убрать облако и "шум" - точки окон, столбы. Качественно изменить разрешение, сжать без потери качества.

Оформлять заказ?


----------



## jackass94

конечно, должно получиться очень круто)


----------



## ainttelling

Комментарий:










С правой стороны надо повторить гармоничность левого края.


----------



## beaver-hero

KLoun said:


> +2
> Афигенный баннер афигенного города третьей столицы!





Askario said:


> Фото хорошее, но очень похожее уже было (до XL). Конечно, я тоже за, но модеры вряд ли пропустят.


собственно уже обсудили его


----------



## KLoun

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> KLoun, надо писать "третьей столицы", это все же торговый знак, а не реальное положение дел.


Это только из Ебурга и некоторых других мест нашей необъятной так кажется 

З.Ы. _"Без бумажки ты какашка!"_(цопирайт)хто-та вумный


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Слишком толсто=)


----------



## AutoUnion

yuli(lari) said:


> Этот наберет 3 с копейками.
> Точка съемки интересная, но земля слишком обрезана.
> По цветам - здания коричнево-желтые, будто прокопченные.
> Не стоит такое предлагать.


А слабо сделать правильный?  Кстати "Астория" кажется вполне правильного цвета.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

KLoun said:


> Это только из Ебурга и некоторых других мест нашей необъятной так кажется


скажем так, "других мест нашей необъятной" поболее будет


----------



## KLoun

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Слишком толсто=)


А это не шутка юмора, чтоб быть тонкой


----------



## AutoUnion

jackass94 said:


> Тогда так:


Или так?


----------



## KLoun

^^ Нижний (с жёлтым небом) анрильно классный!


----------



## msasha_65

ainttelling said:


> .... Башню в лесах можно заменить на эту:
> ....


На "Булаву" "башню в лесах" замените, и будет всем щастье..


----------



## ainttelling

Просьба не злоупотряблять правами - автор предоставил право использовать в качестве шапки.



















http://www.photoline.ru/photo/1171570385?rzd=au

Предлагаю убрать эти детали:












KLoun said:


> Нижний (с жёлтым небом) анрильно классный!


Поддерживаю.


----------



## yuli(lari)

KLoun said:


> ^^ Нижний (с жёлтым небом) анрильно классный!


Вообще-то на снимке Соловки. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Соловецкий_монастырь


----------



## ikeamen

^^ это у твоего браузера с памятью плохо стало.. 
кэш почисть


----------



## Victor90

^^ Ну вот зашел через ИЕ. Тут под чистую вычищал недавно. Все равно висит этот баннер. 

Ты жди. Через 37 минут у тебя появится.


----------



## ikeamen

млин) и правда) 
месяц со дня победы  приятно. небольшой, но повод..

админы теперь как и в случае с новосибирским баннером к полудню наверное только поменяют..
кому-то снова неповезло :lol:


----------



## ambient

По моему пора уже перестать удивляться подобным вещам, которые давно привычны.


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ где это вы видите победный салют? я тут часа 2 трусь что-то только Виенна и мелькала hno: Может глюк по часовым поясам действует??


----------



## KLoun

*ALEXEJ*, тебе ещё рано


----------



## Victor90

^^ Вы радость Победы ощутите только через два часа. Вслед за Уралом. Так что вставайте в очередь.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Victor90 said:


> ^^ Вы радость Победы ощутите только через два часа. Вслед за Уралом. Так что вставайте в очередь.


Дануна, счас время в профайле поменяю (надеюсь) и тоже отпразную :banana:


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> Дануна, счас время в профайле поменяю (надеюсь) и тоже отпразную :banana:


^^ Ну вот. Старый советский принцип. Везде пролезать без очереди.


----------



## KLoun

ALEXEJ said:


> Дануна, счас время в профайле поменяю (надеюсь) и тоже отпразную :banana:


Зачем в профайле? Просто системные часы передеви, и всё дела. А как отметишь, можно будет перевести взад


----------



## Victor90

О! А завтра опять Львiв будет. :lol: 

Есть шанс еще раз по единице поставить.


----------



## ALEXEJ

KLoun said:


> Зачем в профайле? Просто системные часы передеви, и всё дела. А как отметишь, можно будет перевести взад


All times are GMT +6. The time now is 11:27 PM.
пробовал и + 9 -Джакарта, Ханой, всё равно Виенну кажуть hno:


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> All times are GMT +6. The time now is 11:27 PM.
> пробовал и + 9 -Джакарта, Ханой, всё равно Виенну кажуть hno:


Ты дату поменяй. 

На 9-е число.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Victor90 said:


> Ты дату поменяй.
> 
> На 9-е число.


кагбэ намекае :


ALEXEJ said:


> пробовал и + 9 -Джакарта, Ханой, всё равно Виенну кажуть hno:


теперь вот чё : 
All times are GMT +11. The time now is 04:35 AM.


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> кагбэ намекае :
> 
> теперь вот чё :
> All times are GMT +11. The time now is 04:35 AM.


Так какая разница сколько времени то? Главное чтобы число было 9-е. 

У меня все получается так. Не зря же я про Львов сказал.


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ блиннннн, ну ЖМТ + 9 и ЖМТ+11 это типа какое число должно получиться? 8-е?


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^ блиннннн, ну ЖМТ + 9 и ЖМТ+11 это типа какое число должно получиться? 8-е?


Всё. Понял. Хз. Я сейчас время на МСК переставил у меня Vienna вернулась. Ты страничку обновлял?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Victor90 said:


> Ты когда стрелки переводишь на часах дата же не меняется, так? Так. Ты их сейчас внутри 8-го числа водишь. Просто поменяй дату на 9-е и все.


блин поменял в компе - всё пошло, а профайл не рулит hno: сцуккко однако....
Нууу, За Победу!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:
далее Львов, Брюгге )))


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> Нууу, За Победу!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Ага.  :cheers:


----------



## Medoed

У нас появилась Москва!


----------



## ALEXEJ

Medoed said:


> У нас появилась Москва!


Если в компешных часах поставить 9 июня, 9 июля, 9 августа - вылетает Москва, а 10-го всегда Львов ))) прикольная фишка


----------



## ambient

Ну так в адресе только число, просто под эти адреса каждый месяц новые файлы на сервере подставляют. Можно и часы не переводить а здесь число менять http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/9.jpg

Но это только у баннера вверху страницы форума, если кликнуть на него и перейти на страницу баннеров там им соответствуют точные адреса с годом и месяцем.


----------



## AutoUnion

Видимо баннер Москвы набрал недостаточно балов и админы решили повторить!


----------



## ALEXEJ

AutoUnion said:


> Видимо баннер Москвы набрал недостаточно балов и админы решили повторить!


Ну да, даже в топ - 100 нету, сейчас проголосил - пока что 13 голосов - 4,69


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> Видимо баннер Москвы набрал недостаточно балов и админы решили повторить!


А кому голосовать за него? Задротам америкосским,думающим,что Омерико выиграло войну?


----------



## msasha_65

roi95 said:


> А кому голосовать за него? Задротам америкосским,думающим,что Омерико выиграло войну?


Они не виноваты, их так учат.
И чем больше мы будем свою политику в этом вопросе проталкивать, тем больше народу будет за нас голосовать :banana:


----------



## Siberius

Пара баннеров от Новосибирска:



















Последний в соавторстве с *Pete-roff* (обработка)


----------



## yahooeu

первый как-то приплюснут..второй нормальный.


----------



## Siberius

yahooeu said:


> первый как-то приплюснут..


Я тоже думаю, что "Бэтмен" мог быть и повыше (синее здание в центре кадра). :lol:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

по мне - оба хороши, на первом - здания разнообразнее, на втором - композиция кадра лучше


----------



## Topoliok

Опять же - что России хорошо, то остальные максимум на 3 балла оценят (
не стоит нам тягаться с Гонконгами и Шанхаями - кишка тонка, разве только Москва-сити и самые удачные кадры Еката могут. Другим надо брать.


----------



## Siberius

Topoliok said:


> Опять же - что России хорошо, то остальные максимум на 3 балла оценят (
> не стоит нам тягаться с Гонконгами и Шанхаями - кишка тонка, разве только Москва-сити и самые удачные кадры Еката могут. Другим надо брать.


Чем богаты, тем и рады, а для баннеров на 4+ надо создать ветку 
"Баннер: чем покорить буржуя!"
Тут ведь кто какие задачи перед собой ставит.


----------



## jackass94

2-ой классный, напоминает Канадские или Американские небольшие города, всё чисто и правильно


----------



## ainttelling

Второй хороший.


----------



## Topoliok

Siberius said:


> Чем богаты, тем и рады, а для баннеров на 4+ надо создать ветку
> "Баннер: чем покорить буржуя!"
> Тут ведь кто какие задачи перед собой ставит.


а у Вас какие?


----------



## msasha_65

А вот мне что-то сейчас подумалось, что никого ничем покорять не надо.

То есть, конкурс - это интересно, занятно, но не более того. Опять же - голосуют немногие, да и часто необъективно.
А вот видят баннер все!

Стало быть, задача - показать русские города народу.Это ведь уже другое дело 
И пусть будет как можно больше городов, а не одни столицы. Ведь во многих, особенно старинных городах есть своя изюминка, что-то притягательное. Где-то это кремль, где-то завод в центре города.
Да те же хрущёвки, между прочим.
Вон - наверху Сантьяго. Ну, город, ну большой... Красивый? Не уверен. Но над ним огромная гора, она в дымке. И создатели баннера старались, хотели показать свой город таким, каким они его видят.

Резюме. Плевать на конкурс, плевать на баллы. Побольше баннеров из разных русских городов.
Вот только один вопрос: Кто всё-таки будет выбирать баннер? :lol:


----------



## KLoun

*msasha_65*,
+ стопиццот

Я ваще не понимаю, что у людёв за мания такая, то письками "столицами" меряться, то баннерами, то ещё какой-нить хренью


----------



## ainttelling

msasha_65 said:


> А вот мне что-то сейчас подумалось, что никого ничем покорять не надо.
> 
> То есть, конкурс - это интересно, занятно, но не более того. Опять же - голосуют немногие, да и часто необъективно.
> А вот видят баннер все!


Согласен - задача - просто отметиться качественным баннером.


----------



## Phantom of communism

by Marat (Zoom-Zoom)
Только, чёт я чуток накосячил :lol:


----------



## ambient

KLoun said:


> что у людёв за мания такая, то письками "столицами" меряться, то баннерами, то ещё какой-нить хренью


По такой логике можно первое попавшееся фуфло пихать, но это деградация. А можно и нужно стремиться к лучшему. Есть красивые виды, есть люди которые могут их красиво отобразить, их надо и выставлять.

У нас с форумчанином pete-roff солидарное мнение что нашли однин из лучших претендентов на баннер Нска. Ждём согласия автора.


pete-roff said:


> Я на той неделе проштудировал ЖЖ Gelio за последние 1,5 года.
> И могу с уверенностью сказать, что из сотен шикарнейших фото, для панорамы 719*123 пойдут ...


----------



## Askario

msasha_65 said:


> Ну, а что в России за последние лет 10 действительно стоящее построено? Такое, чтобы не выглядело пародией на евроамериканско-китайские города? Сравнимое хотя бы со сталинскими высотками в своё время?


Казанская Антика-плюс спасёт Россию


----------



## msasha_65

Askario said:


> Казанская Антика-плюс спасёт Россию


Кстати, Казань, может, и спасёт Россию :banana:
К как-бы-тысячелетию её неплохо подштукатурили. Опять же кремль есть, а соседство мечети и православного собора производит сильное впечатление. Я проверял и на канадцах, и на арабах - они все теперь Казань любят.

Так что на вас вся надежда, казанцы! :cheers:


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> угу) сидим днями и ночами у мониторов - следим за новостями из уральской столицы)) как там пачками небоскребы каждый день сдают и начинают новые строить))


при этом ни один так и не достроен


----------



## Kogan

alley cat said:


> Форум *skyscrapercity* и как-то не правильно имхо, старьем рейтинг набирать. hno:





alley cat said:


> Вот эта классная фотка, если бы размер по больше её можно смело на Кырский баннер двигать.


:lol:


----------



## alley cat

Чего! Мост по крайней мере современный, он в 1961 году сдан а не при царе горохе.


----------



## beaver-hero

flatron said:


> при этом ни один так и не достроен


кстати, ДеЛюкс в июне обещаются сдать, а Антей - в апреле 2011 полностью)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

сегодняшний баннер, имхо, показывает пример хорошего баннера - теплые цвета, свет, несколько доминант, оригинальные архитектурные формы + антураж в виде лодок и отдыхающей дамы на берегу


----------



## flatron

beaver-hero said:


> кстати, ДеЛюкс в июне обещаются сдать, а Антей - в апреле 2011 полностью)


будем надеяться!
Хотя Делюкс,справедливости ради,не дотягивает по высоте до небоскрёба.


----------



## Landanar

msasha_65 said:


> Ну, а что в России за последние лет 10 действительно стоящее построено? Такое, чтобы не выглядело пародией на евроамериканско-китайские города? Сравнимое хотя бы со сталинскими высотками в своё время?


Не думаю, что нужно непременно что-то грандиозное строить. Нужно просто сделать так, чтобы все города были чисты, ухоженны и люди жили и работали в более-менее современных зданиях, не обязательно выдающихся. А потом уже можно и Дворцы Съездов строить.
Вот Китай - типичный совок. 900 милллионов живёт едва ли не в трущобах, зато все мегаполисы застроили небоскрёбами и птичьими гнёздами.


----------



## soloveich

Landanar said:


> Не думаю, что нужно непременно что-то грандиозное строить. Нужно просто сделать так, чтобы все города были чисты, ухоженны и люди жили и работали в более-менее современных зданиях, не обязательно выдающихся. А потом уже можно и Дворцы Съездов строить.
> Вот Китай - типичный совок. 900 милллионов живёт едва ли не в трущобах, зато все мегаполисы застроили небоскрёбами и птичьими гнёздами.


ага. а в России все беспробудно бухают и медведи в ушанках и с балалайками по улицам ходят.


----------



## beaver-hero

нам на экономике говорили, что 20% китайцев получают зарплаты 50$ в год


----------



## grifon82

Абалак


----------



## alley cat

^^ Размер 719 х 123 пикселей.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

мне нравится баннер с Абалаком


----------



## msasha_65

^^ kay: Замечательно!

Хоть что-то интересное (а не безликие стеклянные коробки-недонебоскрёбы)


----------



## beaver-hero

хорош, только небо подрехтовать


----------



## beaver-hero

msasha_65 said:


> (а не безликие стеклянные коробки-недонебоскрёбы)


всё же название сайта не забываем


----------



## msasha_65

beaver-hero said:


> всё же название сайта не забываем


А что название? 
Если говорить про "скрябание неба", то старинные башенки скрябают его ничуть не хуже бетонных коробок. Этому доказательство - множество отличных баннеров _без высотных домов_ со всего света.


----------



## beaver-hero

Скребут-то скребут, но никто не называет такие дома небоскрёбами.
skyscraper['skaɪˌskreɪpə] - "сущ. небоскрёб, многоэтажный дом, высотное здание."

это просто для разннобразия. Всем уже просто надоели однотипные виды. Изначально, наверняка, были "высотные" баннеры


----------



## ambient

beaver-hero said:


> всё же название сайта не забываем


Всё же смотрим на суть форума, который давно ушёл от названия. И на другие баннеры. Задача - показать эффектный городской вид. Какой - не так уж важно.


----------



## alley cat

jackass94 said:


> у меня только вот что получилось:
> 
> 
> Пусть фотошоперы сделают нормально, а то фотка правда стоящая


Сегодня баннер с кораблем.


----------



## msasha_65

alley cat said:


> Сегодня баннер с кораблем.


Здесь корабль гармонирует с городом. А в Питере - нет. Из-за циклопических размеров судна город кажется карликовым (Вау! Гулливер приехал!) и, как следствие, совсем невеличественным. Фигня, короче.


----------



## jackass94

Волгоград


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> Здесь корабль гармонирует с городом. А в Питере - нет. Из-за циклопических размеров судна город кажется карликовым (Вау! Гулливер приехал!) и, как следствие, совсем невеличественным. Фигня, короче.


на втором баннере корабля как раз и не видно толком.к тому же он жопой повёрнут и город страшный.
Но теперь раз эта идея уже реализована,бесполезно предлагать.


----------



## ambient

Не бесполезно. Редкий и эффектный кадр. Для баннера нужны только два этих свойства.
Но Саша верно отметил - не передаются лучшие свойства Питера.


----------



## Uldis

Задам глупый вопрос:
А куда и как его дальше продвигать?!
Если в целом.банер-одобрен коллегами


----------



## ikeamen

^^
а теперь должен придти и посмотреть Главный!
мнение коллег, в целом, значения не имеет)


----------



## jackass94

Мои Волгоградские никто не прокомментировал даже) так ужасны?

А мне кажется, первый классный - весь исторический центр как на ладони, а на втором - известные памятники второй мировой, разве что качество не очень..


----------



## Rain 09

jackass94 said:


> Мои Волгоградские никто не прокомментировал даже) так ужасны?
> 
> А мне кажется, первый классный - весь исторический центр как на ладони, а на втором - известные памятники второй мировой, разве что качество не очень..


чего там исторического? сталинки не настолько хороши, да и им полвека всего, какая ж тут история


----------



## ambient

jackass94 said:


> Мои Волгоградские никто не прокомментировал даже) так ужасны?
> 
> А мне кажется, первый классный - весь исторический центр как на ладони, а на втором - известные памятники второй мировой, разве что качество не очень..


Хорошие. Но здесь выбираются не хорошие, и даже не лучшие, а лучшие из лучших!


----------



## ambient

Rain 09 said:


> чего там исторического? сталинки не настолько хороши, да и им полвека всего, какая ж тут история


Это роли не играет. Ничего роли не играет. Лишь бы эффектно было. Ну это моё мнение.


----------



## newperm1

*Пермь.2010. *


----------



## newperm1

*Ещё Пермь...*


----------



## coth

Правила обновлены


1. Размер: 719×123px;
2. Пейзаж должен быть городской;
3. На баннере не должно быть надписей;
4. Не забывайте оставлять место под логотип (в левом нижнем углу);
5. Предпочтение отдаётся снимкам сделанными форумчанами SSC;
*6. Все предложения должны иметь пояснительную записку: 

 Указание авторства;
 Ссылка на источник;
 Место съемки;
 Краткое описание содержимого.
*​


----------



## newperm1

*Предложения от Перми:*

*Баннер №1*










*Баннер №2*










*Баннер №3*











*Баннер №4*











Пояснения:
баннер№1 -Вид на левый брег Камы, съемка с правого берега.
ссылка на автора http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oshepko...182541/?page=7 

баннер№2 -вид на левый брег Камы, съемка с правого берега 
ссылка на автора http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-lobo.../188406?page=0

баннер№3 -Съемка с Мотовилихинского района в сторону Ленинского и Камской долины, затронут левый берег Камы и правый, виден мост через Каму(авто и Ж\д)
фото участника SSC http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51495557&postcount=1

баннер№4 -Съемка с Мотовилихинского района на все остальные районы, кроме Орджоникидзевского..
фото участника SSC http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51495557&postcount=1


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ок, теперь яснее (но, вижу, не всем )


----------



## flatron

jackass94 said:


> Мои Волгоградские никто не прокомментировал даже) так ужасны?
> 
> А мне кажется, первый классный - весь исторический центр как на ладони, а на втором - известные памятники второй мировой, разве что качество не очень..


неплохо. Второй ничего так.
Но думаю,на то,чтобы быть выбранными шансов немного.


----------



## Rain 09

некачественное всё, будто взяли и обычную фотку с мыльницы обрезали...


----------



## ambient

ambient said:


>


----------



## ambient

newperm1 said:


> *Предложения от Перми:*
> 
> *Баннер №1*


Хорош. Здание с колоннами редкое.


----------



## alley cat

Поддерживаю №1 лучший из предложенного.
Снять бы ещё этот пейзаж в лучах заката или рассвета.


----------



## ambient

Новосибирск
Автор Siberius
Вид с левого берега Оби на правый


----------



## alley cat

^^ Вот это уже что-то.


----------



## newperm1

*Пермь*, панорама Комсомольской площади, справа - Башня смерти
ссылка на снимок http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lopatino-1/view/114686?page=1


----------



## ikeamen

^^
mg: а почему Б.смерти?


----------



## coth

Вот Калгари вчера хороший банер был. Городишко на делёком севере с населением около миллиона с сибирским климатом. Вот так Новосибирск или Омск должны выглядеть. 

Ну а если нет видов, то почему не делать панорамы уличные.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ikeamen said:


> ^^
> mg: а почему Б.смерти?


да уж писали вроде несколько раз, что у них там с этого дома самоубийства совершать любят


----------



## soloveich

coth said:


> Вот Калгари вчера хороший банер был. Городишко на делёком севере с населением около миллиона с сибирским климатом. Вот так Новосибирск или Омск должны выглядеть.
> 
> Ну а если нет видов, то почему не делать панорамы уличные.


Рядом Эдмантон на ещё несколько сот тысяч, и на этом всё население в таком климате заканчивается. Какое у нас там население в Сибири?


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> Вот Калгари вчера хороший банер был. Городишко на делёком севере с населением около миллиона с сибирским климатом. Вот так Новосибирск или Омск должны выглядеть.


абсолютно не должны!


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ikeamen said:


> абсолютно не должны!


поддерживаю.
Почему российский город должен выглядеть как посредственный америкосовский? Откуда такие штампы?


----------



## coth

Просто потому, что это всяко лучше высотнопальных российских городов миллионеров. 



soloveich said:


> Рядом Эдмантон на ещё несколько сот тысяч, и на этом всё население в таком климате заканчивается. Какое у нас там население в Сибири?


Эдмонтон не совсем рядом, а в 300км и население в Эдмонтоне тоже около 1,15 млн. В Калгари 1,25млн. Это аналоги Омску и Новосибирску. Или Екатеринбургу и Челябинску.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

coth said:


> Просто потому, что это всяко лучше высотнопальных российских городов миллионеров.


Для российского обывателя, может быть, так и есть (хотя по мне - посредственный вид на том баннере). Нет "изюма". Во многих предложенных баннерах российских городов этот "изюм" был, и качество было. Другой вопрос, что с авторством и исходниками вечные проблемы.


----------



## soloveich

coth said:


> Просто потому, что это всяко лучше высотнопальных российских городов миллионеров.
> 
> 
> 
> Эдмонтон не совсем рядом, а в 300км и население в Эдмонтоне тоже около 1,15 млн. В Калгари 1,25млн. Это аналоги Омску и Новосибирску. Или Екатеринбургу и Челябинску.


300 км- не так уж и далеко.
ну пусть будет даже 3 миллиона в общей сложности (со всеми маленькими городками). но ещё раз, какое население сибири?


----------



## P0ezhai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985


----------



## coth

*MODERATION NOTE*

Для России баннеры посылаются здесь.​


----------



## coth

soloveich said:


> 300 км- не так уж и далеко.
> ну пусть будет даже 3 миллиона в общей сложности (со всеми маленькими городками). но ещё раз, какое население сибири?


А причём Сибирь то тут. Речь про городское планирование, архитектуру итп. Красноярск никаким боком тут к Новосибирску не относится.


----------



## soloveich

не поняли друг друга


----------



## ambient

Новосибирск
Автор Siberius
Вид с левого берега Оби на правый


----------



## Topoliok

ничё так, вполне... мне нра!


----------



## Anieliu

ambient said:


> Новосибирск
> Автор Siberius
> Вид с левого берега Оби на правый


СУПЕР!!!


----------



## KLoun

tibla said:


> Слишком феерично...


Я бы сказал даже вырвиглазно


----------



## ambient

Ну сёдня баннеры жгут. Недострои унд трущёбы. Учитесь. Хотя может там с войной связано.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Про Гданьск?
Имхо, охренительный баннер  Если бы работала госовалка, поставил бы пятерочку

а у нас все стремаются "казуального стиля" ))


----------



## ambient

Нам не до казуального пока.


----------



## Topoliok

нам не до казуального, а любого визуального.... эхма


----------



## [nya!]Loki

beaver-hero said:


> причём вытянуть её достаточно легко. Только снять бы не днём, а вечером, ночью или на рассвете.
> Даже так чуть получше


я эту фотку выложил в локальной секции Екатеринбурга, как ракурс для фотографии хороший. Думаю в следующем году Сити сильно изменится в лучшую сторону, рекламу снимут и застеклят демидов, и антей на заднем плане законченный вид должен обрести, тогда наши фотографы и снимут достойный кадр для шапки форума с облаками и прочим...) или я зеркалку раздобуду зафоткаю снова. И в этом году еще дым до конца года скорее всего над городом будет - торфяники обычно никто не тушит и дождй сильных не обещают, уже недели две такая фигня...:nuts:


----------



## yuli(lari)

Угадайте, какой это город.


----------



## **RS**

cobra713 said:


> http://marinaan.ru/photo.php?id=1379&lang=rus


Так получше?


Советую отправить - баннер просто высший класс!


----------



## yuli(lari)

Кошмарный баннер.

Перенасыщены цвета до оттенков «крыльев попугая», которые никогда не были свойственны СПб.

"Заваленная" вправо массой собора композиция.
"Обрезанные" люди на переднем плане.










С такой обрезкой еще можно согласиться,
но без одобрения от автора предлагать баннер (еще с измененной фотографии) не стоит.


----------



## coth

Последние предложения удалены как нарушающие правила


----------



## Topoliok

yuli(lari) said:


> Угадайте, какой это город.


любой? :lol:


----------



## ambient

[nya!]Loki said:


> я эту фотку выложил в локальной секции Екатеринбурга, как ракурс для фотографии хороший. Думаю в следующем году Сити сильно изменится в лучшую сторону, рекламу снимут и застеклят демидов, и антей на заднем плане законченный вид должен обрести, тогда наши фотографы и снимут достойный кадр для шапки форума с облаками и прочим...) или я зеркалку раздобуду зафоткаю снова. И в этом году еще дым до конца года скорее всего над городом будет - торфяники обычно никто не тушит и дождй сильных не обещают, уже недели две такая фигня...:nuts:


Это всё мелочи. Итак отличный баннер. Антей итак выглядит законченным, его почти не видно. Баннер только украшает. Так что можно и так размещать имхо.


----------



## beaver-hero

самое смешное, что через год, возможно, этот баннер "испортит" строящаяся "исеть".  Так что придётся потом ещё ждать, пока она достроится А потом,мб, ещё что-нибудь из сити начнут)))


----------



## ambient

Ждать ничего не надо.


----------



## [nya!]Loki

beaver-hero said:


> самое смешное, что через год, возможно, этот баннер "испортит" строящаяся "исеть".  Так что придётся потом ещё ждать, пока она достроится А потом,мб, ещё что-нибудь из сити начнут)))


не, у Исети выход на ноль только через 9 месяцев - это май минимум, как раз все зазеленеет и атмосфера нормальная будет. Антей по другому выглядеть должен вроде.


----------



## potik.potapoff

**RS** said:


> Так получше?
> 
> 
> Советую отправить - баннер просто высший класс!


~100000000:cheers:


----------



## ambient

^ Вообще да, монументально, имперско. Только цвета сделать поестественнее, справа добавить яркости и чуть почётче.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

[nya!]Loki said:


> я эту фотку выложил в локальной секции Екатеринбурга, как ракурс для фотографии хороший. Думаю в следующем году Сити сильно изменится в лучшую сторону, рекламу снимут и застеклят демидов, и антей на заднем плане законченный вид должен обрести, тогда наши фотографы и снимут достойный кадр для шапки форума с облаками и прочим...) или я зеркалку раздобуду зафоткаю снова. И в этом году еще дым до конца года скорее всего над городом будет - торфяники обычно никто не тушит и дождй сильных не обещают, уже недели две такая фигня...:nuts:


Надо же, какой ракурс интересный, почетче бы и на баннер


----------



## Victor90

Поздравляю Новосибирск с баннером. Совок конечно, но весьма урбанистическая картинка.


----------



## Victor90

Хотя... Не такой уж и совок. Парк еще какой-то на переднем плане.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

ikeamen said:


> казан, ебург, питер и два раза москва была по-моему..
> ну и новосибирск вот недавно..


не ахти.


А есть еще серьезные претенденты?


----------



## ikeamen

да тут полно было предложений.. 
другое дело, что ты подразумеваешь под "серьезные"..


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

По-любому еще надо все более-менее крупные города - миллионники и региональные центры типа Хабаровска, Владика.

Ну и что-нибудь особое - типа Кижи или что-то в этом духе.


----------



## grifon82

Йошкар-Oла










from fotki.yandex.ru by badanov1


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Давай новые баннеры тюмени)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Йошкар-Ола - отлично, можно только цвета вытянуть чуть-чуть


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Предлагаю еще серию нижегородских баннеров.
Автор всех фотографий - *[p0d]NikE*
Исходные фото здесь: 
http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/16763.html
http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/16977.html

*1*
Вид с пл. Сенной на центр города









*2*
Вид в сторону ул. Гоголя









*3*
Вид с пл. Сенной на центр города









*4*
Печерский монастырь под склоном около пл. Сенной









*5*
Вид с пл. Сенной на центр города









*6*
Улица Белинского









*7*
Вид с пл. Сенной на центр города









*8*
Вид в сторону ул. Гоголя









*9*
Вид на ул. Белинского









*10*
Европейский квартал









*11*
Центральная часть города









*12*
Вид на ул. Белинского









*13*
Чудеса в решете









*14*
Окрестности ул. Белинского


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Сам я настаиваю на 7м баннере


----------



## grifon82

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Сам я настаиваю на 7м баннере


а мне больше 4 понравился:cheers:


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
Прошу не обижаться, но у нижнего баннеры и получше были(


----------



## yahooeu

да,как-то не очень качество


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Если у поднайка исходники сохранились - качество можно и улучшить


----------



## cobra713

Типичная унылая серость российских городов, и красивых облаков-то нет чтобы глаз от бетонных зданий отвести. 
4 ещё более-менее.


----------



## [p0d]NikE

Zlat Palonsky said:


> ^^
> Прошу не обижаться, но у нижнего баннеры и получше были(


Ага. Узнаваемости совсем нету.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

откуда взяться узнаваемости, если с той точки еще никто ничего не снимал?))


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

К примеру, я вот сегодняшний Манизалес (или как его там) совершенно не узнаю


----------



## [p0d]NikE

Да я не про точку...я про виды. Надо на чём-то акцент сделать...а так, подобной застройки и в других городах хватает.


----------



## Topoliok

grifon82 said:


> Йошкар-Oла
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from fotki.yandex.ru by badanov1


from fotki.yandex.ru by reaper43 -с этой фотографии получился бы поинтереснее баннер


----------



## gorkill

НН №№3 и 7


----------



## soloveich

НН- ни один не катит.


----------



## Topoliok

soloveich said:


> НН- ни один не катит.


и я того же мнения


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да ну вас 
Мне это больше нравица, чем баяны


----------



## yahooeu

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Мне это больше нравица, чем баяны


какие баяны? НН ниразу на банере не висел...туда как-раз саму суть города надо.


----------



## gorkill

yahooeu said:


> какие баяны? НН ниразу на банере не висел...туда как-раз саму суть города надо.


Например?


----------



## yahooeu

gorkill said:


> Например?


что-то с рекой,кремлём,лестницей..
скайлайнов нормальных у нас мало

вот,как-то предлогалось

1










2









3


----------



## gorkill

yahooeu №1


----------



## jackass94

^^
согласен


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

за него в этой ветке уже раза два или три почти единогласно голосовали, а результата ноль.

Наверное, потому что авторства нет


----------



## ikeamen

я согласен быть автором! давайте его


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

хехе))
мы тогда тоже согласные 

вот, кстати, его версия слегка посочнее:








источник: http://s56.radikal.ru/i151/0901/f6/aa3c2378ea72.jpg


----------



## beaver-hero

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Сам я настаиваю на 7м баннере


Моё мнение - для баннера фотки города и зданий вот так сверху не подходит. Нужно хотя бы с уровня крыш самых высоких зданий на скайлайне. Вот как последние баннеры НН. Как филадельфия, казань была, екб, нск


----------



## alley cat

Нижний Новгород 





Автор: Alexandra
Источник:«Нижегородский Кремль» на Яндекс.Фотках
Место съемки: Волга
Описание: Вид с Волги на кремль.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

оу, спасибо за наводку 

Тогда предлагаю вот так:









Автор: Alexandra
Место съемки: Волга
Источник:http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mezhdusosen/view/302572/?page=3
Описание: Чкаловская лестница и Нижегородский кремль









Автор: Alexandra
Место съемки: Волга
Источник: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mezhdusosen/view/302570/?page=3
Описание: Вид с Волги на кремль. 









Автор: Alexandra
Место съемки: Волга
Источник:http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mezhdusosen/view/302571/?page=3
Описание: Верхневолжская набережная, Нижегородский кремль, Чкаловская лестница


----------



## jackass94

2 лучший


----------



## beaver-hero

это точно. Намного, причём


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

хех, а мне с лестницей кажется интереснее


----------



## gorkill

2-й более насыщен строениями. Кстати, сегодня опять советский город на баннере


----------



## soloveich

о! ништяки пошли 
этот нравится. только бы как то ещё и Волгу задействовать там...


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

с Волгой фигово. Ибо там сейчас реконструкция набережной - и она в кадре как-то не айс.


----------



## opiumer

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> с Волгой фигово. Ибо там сейчас реконструкция набережной - и она в кадре как-то не айс.


а можно фотошопить баннер, интересно...


----------



## ambient

Бразильский город щас эффектный. Но для жизни они не комфортны. Ни дворов, ни парков.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да уж, баннерок мощный.
Городу ни конца, ни края не видно.


----------



## Rain 09

шанхай поболее будет
http://i073.radikal.ru/1009/ce/456c23bdbf82.jpg


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

это-то понятно)


----------



## Dannmark

Rain 09 said:


> шанхай поболее будет
> http://i073.radikal.ru/1009/ce/456c23bdbf82.jpg


пиздец, как на Марсе.


----------



## coth

ambient said:


> Бразильский город щас эффектный. Но для жизни они не комфортны. Ни дворов, ни парков.


Просто скрыты от вида дворы и парки. Парки-то, большие видны, если присмотреться.


----------



## Russells

Сан-Паулу и Мехико жутко Москву и Новосибирск напоминают)))


----------



## flatron

Rain 09 said:


> шанхай поболее будет
> http://i073.radikal.ru/1009/ce/456c23bdbf82.jpg


ну наскока я знаю,по количеству домов выше 12 эт,Сан-Пауло занимает первое место в мире.
Или во всяком случае занимал.


----------



## beaver-hero

спасу тему от перехода на вторую страницу чайной


----------



## yahooeu

Нижний Новгород

1. Вид на центр










2. Канавинский мост, собор Александра Невского.










фото наших форумчан.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ второй


----------



## beaver-hero

если из этих двух - то второй


----------



## Demisgr77

Екатеринбургские бояны:


----------



## beaver-hero

именно такой, как второй - был на баннере


----------



## Demisgr77

beaver-hero said:


> именно такой, как второй - был на баннере


ты наверно имел ввиду 3-тий


----------



## beaver-hero

что-то между ними.


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

На баннере 2ой день подряд какая то херня стоит , любой из баннеров представленных здесь лучше в разы


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

согласен.
Сегодняшний Веллингтон - вообще ниочем


----------



## P0ezhai

сегодня совсем говно


----------



## yahooeu

что-то наши модеры не активно как-то банеры выдвигают....


----------



## beaver-hero

красиво, за счёт яркости, красивого отражения в реке. 5 поставил.


----------



## jackass94

может это будет первый баннер из России со средним более 4-х баллов :cheers:


----------



## Siberius

ageev said:


> Мда, слегка устаревший вид, а так вроде ниче...
> А кто и как эти баннеры выбирает?


В российском форуме выбирает модератор ака *Coth*, а в украинском юзеры отсылают свои предложения Яну напрямую, он главный по баннерам на этом сайте.

ЗЫ Самара - прелесть! **RS**, спасибо за баннер, как всегда на высшем уровне!


----------



## xfury

Интересно выбрал бы Кот этот баннер...


----------



## P0ezhai

в "абаут зе форум" есть специальный тред по выбору баннеров


----------



## SK163

Спасибо всем, кто поддержал Самару
Какой город следующий, НН? Пермь?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Я сначала подумал это куало-лумпур)

Потом прягляделся и понял, что нет, а когда увидел надпись "SAMARA", не поверил своим глазам и подумал просто название одинаковое, и ткнул, и только после этого увидел, что и правда самара!

5/5, без обсуждений


----------



## fut13

Классный баннер! Тоже ставлю 5


----------



## Ultramarine

Victor90 said:


> А днем этот баннер как выглядит?


Примерно так.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

днем, конечно, нужно еще более эффектно снимать, чтобы такое же впечатление было


----------



## Ultramarine

Чтобы такое же впечатление было, нужно снимать летом и вечером.


----------



## **RS**

P0ezhai said:


> вот Терсер молодец, не постеснялся выдвинуть баннер без участия модеров





Siberius said:


> **RS**, спасибо за баннер, как всегда на высшем уровне!


Спасибо за отзывы, но, по-моему, в первую очередь надо благодарить автора фотографии) я всего лишь предложил это фото на баннер)


----------



## ageev

**RS** said:


> Спасибо за отзывы, но, по-моему, в первую очередь надо благодарить автора фотографии) я всего лишь предложил это фото на баннер)


Это фото уже здесь не раз мелькало в крупном виде. Я впервый раз ее постил в "ночных видах городов". Потом в нашей ветке видел. Где-то еще есть, кажется.


----------



## newperm1

ZIoN59rus-Chus said:


> Пермь
> 
> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> Автор: RUSSICH1983
> Источник: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/russich1983/view/77140?page=2
> Место съёмки: неизвестно
> Описание: вид на центр города Перми


ZIoN59rus-Chus, отлично. но не покатит из-за качества, жаль..


----------



## alley cat

Ultramarine said:


> Примерно так.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ночной вид конечно лучше из-за подсветки.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
Дневной вид вообще не айс


----------



## Ultramarine

Дневной вид как раз наоборот ice.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

а Jan Сейчас как раз в Екб и предлагает пойти попить с ним пива)))) Можно воспользоваться ситуацией, чтоб на баннер продвинуть Шабры))))


----------



## coth

Не беги впереди поровоза.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ паровоз это ты?


----------



## ikeamen

маловато объектов.. а, так, качеством - на твердую четверочку.


----------



## jackass94

Вот, собрал волгоградские в кучу:
Автор исходника первой - evian, остальных - http://skorp1on.livejournal.com/

1. 


2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.










Сами фотки хороши, но баннеры из них трудно сделать хорошие, мне здесь только первая нравится


----------



## Topoliok

нда, глаз не цепляет ни один (


----------



## ikeamen

нужно сделать качественную фотку, где мамаев курган на первом плане, а позади город.. будет смотреться масштабно..
ну или попробовать вариации как на 6-м баннере


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Думаю неплохо такое фото столицы Империи Зла на баннере бы смотрелось?


----------



## xfury

Фото шикарное кстати.


----------



## Brad

А что это самое высокое в середине?


----------



## xfury

Башня Путирона (аналогия с Сауроном)


----------



## beaver-hero

такой баннер у абердина был. Смысла нет выставлять


----------



## Brad

xfury said:


> Башня Путирона (аналогия с Сауроном)


фотошоп?


----------



## K0nstrukt0r

Виды Хабаровска.



























Фоты сделаны мной в разное время в Хабаровске, с воздушного змея, высота полета 70..150 метров.
Первая - вид со стороны парка Динамо на центральную часть Хабаровска.
Вторая - полет над Комсомольской площадью.
Третья - полет над площадью Славы.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ первый или второй.

кстати с авторством у баннеров всё ok?


----------



## glad

ikeamen said:


> ^^ первый или второй.
> 
> кстати с авторством у баннеров всё ok?


Так это сам автор и разместил,если про Хабаровск.


----------



## ikeamen

а, ну тогда отлично..
баннеры хорошие. надо размещать..


----------



## cobra713

Да беспонтово, серые советские блоки, никому такое не нравится


----------



## fut13

Ну второй так то нормальный, советские блоки как-то на задний план отошли


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Хабаровские баннеры кажутся тёмными слишком - исходные фото высветлить бы


----------



## AutoUnion

cobra713 said:


> Да беспонтово, серые советские блоки, никому такое не нравится


А в сегодняшнем баннере Порто где понты??? Вообще вид никакой!


----------



## Topoliok

Если с автором вопрос решим, то можно будет выдвигать такой баннер от Хабаровска:


----------



## AutoUnion

Topoliok said:


> Если с автором вопрос решим, то можно будет выдвигать такой баннер от Хабаровска:


Мутно!


----------



## Topoliok

можно пошарпить, а комПозиционно - ок?


----------



## coth

Напоминаю, здесь можно проголосовать за баннер Нижнего Новгорода
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198291


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да, пожалуйста


----------



## Topoliok

Лучше?


----------



## ikeamen

jpeg без сжатия надо оставить (100%)
или png 24, а то артефакты видно на краях зданий/неба


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

лучше, да


----------



## Topoliok

исходника пока нет, есть только картинка - всего 142 Кб (((


----------



## coth

Хабаровск стоит в очереди


----------



## ikeamen

^^ отлично  самый стремный из трех..


----------



## Topoliok

проклятый Радикал, не вижу какой выбран (((


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а мне наоборот этот из трёх больше всего приглянулся


----------



## Brad

вроде, неплохо смотрится. но представьте, что нет собора? 
Вот пример истинной доминанты


----------



## Topoliok

Нда... рад конечно что у Ха будет баннер, но совсем не рад что такой (


----------



## msasha_65

Topoliok said:


> Нда... рад конечно что у Ха будет баннер, но совсем не рад что такой (


Да ладно тебе, классный баннер! kay:

Кот никогда не ошибается. 
И, кстати, очень хорошо, что хотя бы в этом вопросе у нас нет демократии. :gossip:


----------



## Topoliok

msasha_65 said:


> ...
> И, кстати, очень хорошо, что хотя бы в этом вопросе у нас нет демократии. :gossip:


типа у нас же форумчане не способны ни на что? вот уж не согласен


----------



## msasha_65

Topoliok said:


> типа у нас же форумчане не способны ни на что? вот уж не согласен


Просто вкусы у всех разные. Кому-то нравится одно, кому-то другое. Это нормально. На всех всё равно никогда не угодишь. 
Кот же подходит к выбору профессионально, в результате наши баннеры всегда очень качественные и занимают достаточно высокие места.


----------



## Topoliok

msasha_65 said:


> Просто вкусы у всех разные. Кому-то нравится одно, кому-то другое. Это нормально. На всех всё равно никогда не угодишь.
> Кот же подходит к выбору профессионально, в результате наши баннеры всегда очень качественные и занимают достаточно высокие места.


Профессионализму Кота я не оценщик. Но у меня есть вполне конкретные замечания к выбранному баннеру. Храм явно загораживает вид на город, и быть может это даже к лучшему, т.к. город на баннере смотрится сплошным одноликим малоэтажным ковром. Да, это моё личное мнение, и я думаю что в 3-ех предложенных есть более достойный. Всем конечно не угодишь. Именно поэтому не стоит отвергать демократический способ выбора баннера. Это советский атавизм - делать выбор за народ, считая что он сам не способен ни на что.


----------



## Topoliok

уверен что Хабаровск мог бы получить и выше оценку с другим баннером, чем вероятный максимум 3,00 (оптимистический прогноз). Предлагаю посмотреть на фактическую оценку и вернуться к этому спору.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ полностью согласен!


----------



## coth

С двумя остальными вряд ли. Здесь собор привлекает основное внимаение, а от него внимание падает на современные комиблоки справа. Потом уже на панельнку слева. На второй фотке основное внимание привлекают панели справа, а потом уже в скользь церквушка и домами в центре между которыми ещё одна панель.

Из этих трёх шанс подняться выше у 3ей.


----------



## alley cat

Зачем украинцы утопили Самару, аж на 36 место?


----------



## Ultramarine

а я им ещё пятёрку поставил :wallbash:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

alley cat said:


> Зачем украинцы утопили Самару, аж на 36 место?


дык, умом Украйну не понять :lol:


----------



## Topoliok

надо вьетнамцам подсказать что их баннер сместили ))) мож еще 5000 голосов Киеву добавиться с 1-кой


----------



## alley cat

Поздравляю Хабаровск!


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

alley cat said:


> Поздравляю Хабаровск!


+1

no mozhno i polud6e vibrat vid


----------



## BlackShark

Это ведь уже 6 или 7 город России? Неплохо. +1 к поздравлениям.

Правда баннер НН Кот что-то не торопится выдвигать...


----------



## ALEXEJ

Приятно видеть Хабаровск вверху странички, правда был там всего пару деньков на призывной пересылке. Амур очень широк, или сняли так. Поздравления хабаровчанам!! :cheers:


----------



## xfury

А какие "замечательные" оценки у баннера то. Мда, сознательно видать единички ставят.


----------



## dars-dm

Потому что СНГ зачастил, и кого-то уже достать успел. Собственно, если админ стал ставить так часто СНГ после водки, возникает вопрос, что ему в водку подливали?


----------



## kharlam

Zlat Palonsky said:


> +1
> 
> no mozhno i polud6e vibrat vid


soglasen, no tut vazhna arhitipnaja dominanta v forme 3ey po velichine cerkvi v rossii. tak chto potyanet.


----------



## SK163

Оценки действительно специально занижены!:bash:Обидно...


----------



## Murman

отстой какой-то этот баннер


----------



## roi95

Для города уровня Хабаровска баннер вполне не плох,а вот кыыфский до этого был ни о чём. Мне их баннер чем-то напомнил вид на Самару с Самарки на южном мосту.


----------



## kharlam

а где можно оценки посмотреть? я ваааще не в курсах?


----------



## roi95

На баннер кликай и смотри под ним оценки и комментарии.


----------



## roi95

Жесть. Сколько колов наставили.:nuts: Думаю,что это варвары из нехристианских стран поставили. Больше подумать не на кого.


----------



## xfury

Если будет так дальше, то баннер будет худшим из всех, судя по флоп15. Уже сейчас отрыв неслабый с худшим.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Если будет так дальше, то баннер будет худшим из всех, судя по флоп15. Уже сейчас отрыв неслабый с худшим.


Мне это голосование за баннер напоминает Евровидение. Принцип такой же.


----------



## kharlam

roi95 said:


> На баннер кликай и смотри под ним оценки и комментарии.


спасибо.... да уж, тут обьективности не дождёж'ся.


----------



## Phantom of communism

Arkona14 said:


> мое мнение что хабаровский баннер не удачный так что все закономерно....


По моему, он не настолько неудачен, чтоб его так за*кол*оли.


----------



## fut13

Как может какой-то баннер порт вояжа обгонять этот? Я в шоке. Согласен баннер не лучший, но и не худший.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Khabarovsk zhalkohno:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ростов на баннер!









ссылку на оригинал должен знать xfury


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Рнд хорош!


----------



## igorp

Баннер Ростова хороший получился.:cheers:


----------



## Askario

И такое ощущение, что только одна улица освещается, а тут народ любит иллюминацию.


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Я так и не понял хоть один из баннеров Перми выложенных несколько страниц назад годится??????


----------



## Ultramarine

Жуть 800 оценок за день. Ни одному баннеру столько не ставили кроме Киева.


----------



## kharlam

геополитика.


----------



## newperm1

Пермь. 27 октября 2010 года









Фото моё.
Съемка велась с 10 этажа жилого дома Сатурн-Тауэрс.
На фото часть центра Перми.


----------



## cobra713

Да оба, и Самара, и Хабаровск - стрёмные. 
Людям, которые голосуют пох на застроенность, главное чтобы было красиво, ярко и приятно глазу. А уж блоками точно никого не привлечь.


----------



## Phantom of communism

newperm1 said:


> Пермь. 27 октября 2010 года


качество - какашка


----------



## newperm1

*Пермь. 27 октября.*










Фото моё.
С жилого дома Сатурн-Тауэрс. Вид на центр Перми.


----------



## newperm1

Пермь.










фото моё.
Вид на центральную часть Перми


----------



## newperm1

Пермь.
Фото Моё


----------



## Rain 09




----------



## Arkona14

cobra713 said:


> Да оба, и Самара, и Хабаровск - стрёмные.
> Людям, которые голосуют пох на застроенность, главное чтобы было красиво, ярко и приятно глазу. А уж блоками точно никого не привлечь.


все верно- рано нам еще наши совковые города выкладывать(кроме понятно каких)....лет через 20 думаю можно будет....


----------



## kharlam




----------



## kharlam

not too bad if u have a close-up, eh?


----------



## kharlam

вот ****..... провёл курсором по всем пяти звёздочкам, а он одну открывает. я возвращаюсь, провожу снова а он одну уже зафиксировал. я думаю, сейчас выйду и снова проголосую. возвращаюсь, а он мне - вы уже проголосовали. твари. получила самара мою единичку. блин, прибил бы на месте.


----------



## andrej82

Фотки Umformer'a, верстка beaver-hero.










Отсюда.


----------



## Victor90

kharlam said:


> получила самара мою единичку.


Наши города опускаешь, а, канадец? Или Хабаровск вверх продвигаешь?



andrej82 said:


> Фотки Umformer'a, верстка beaver-hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отсюда.


Промышленная труба вдали напрягает. Дома на фото блеклые и невыразительные. Сам по себе баннер неплох. Для России. Но вы же не хотите чтобы ему потом всякие Харламы единицы ставили?


----------



## kharlam

ты, ты не понял что случилось, ты чё такой наглый????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## beaver-hero

Victor90 said:


> Наши города опускаешь, а, канадец? Или Хабаровск вверх продвигаешь?
> 
> 
> 
> Промышленная труба вдали напрягает. Дома на фото блеклые и невыразительные. Сам по себе баннер неплох. Для России. Но вы же не хотите чтобы ему потом всякие Харламы единицы ставили?


честно сказать мы его пока не собирались предлагать. Ракурс - один из лучших в городе. Чуть поживее небо и освещение, а так же бОльшая готовность и заполненность высоток - уже норм будет


----------



## ALEXEJ

kharlam said:


> ты, ты не понял что случилось, ты чё такой наглый????????????????????????????????????????????


Он просто молодой и дерзкий , я вот зашел на баннеры, Киеву вставил отдуши то что ты по-ошибке Самаре подарил, ну компенсация так сказать :lol:


----------



## ALEXEJ

Victor90 said:


> Наши города опускаешь, а, канадец? Или Хабаровск вверх продвигаешь?
> Сам по себе баннер неплох. Для России. Но вы же не хотите чтобы ему потом всякие Харламы единицы ставили?


Товарисч! Полегче на поворотах! Харлам ошибся и об том сказал по-людски, чего паранойю гонишь-то?


----------



## kharlam

ALEXEJ said:


> Он просто молодой и дерзкий , я вот зашел на баннеры, Киеву вставил отдуши то что ты по-ошибке Самаре подарил, ну компенсация так сказать :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> Харлам ошибся и об том сказал по-людски, чего паранойю гонишь-то?


Это конспирация. Вдруг кто узнает. Я тоже могу так сначала поставить единицу, а потом сказать: "Не могли ***** баннер нормальный подобрать. Так хочется пятерку по-братски поставить, а рука сама к единице тянется. Козлы!"



beaver-hero said:


> честно сказать мы его пока не собирались предлагать. Ракурс - один из лучших в городе. Чуть поживее небо и освещение, а так же бОльшая готовность и заполненность высоток - уже норм будет


Я кстати хотел сказать, что ночью этот ракурс вообще хорошо смотреться будет. Трубы не будет видно, освещение, насыщенность домами неплохая. Воду видно будет все равно.


----------



## Victor90

kharlam said:


> ты, ты не понял что случилось, ты чё такой наглый????????????????????????????????????????????


Тончайший троллинг. Я бы даже сказал нанотроллинг.


----------



## Suomi 777

Саратов. Фото мое.


----------



## roi95

Солнца и красок не хватает.


----------



## Suomi 777

А так?


----------



## msasha_65

Ну-ка, народ, оцените ещё один вариант баннера Хабаровска! 










А насчёт "слива" наших баннеров - может, не стоит раньше времени братьев-славян грязью обливать? Есть подозрение совсем на других ребят. Во всяком случае, с некоторыми украинскими баннерами происходит абсолютно та же история.

Массовое нашествие "единиц" произошло, когда в часовом поясе GMT+8 наступил новый день. Гляньте карту и посмотрите, кто в этом часовом поясе живёт.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

GoR_Vrn said:


> Воронеж:


Эй! Как раз за такие баннеры из России и надо делать! Молодчина!
А что касается остальных баннеров снятых днём в этой ветке, то завалят эту сероту, и срали они на то, что это на самом деле прекрасный город... обидно, конечно, но ни для кого не секрет, что днём можно снять только Питер и Москву


----------



## coth

GoR_Vrn said:


> Воронеж:


Исходничек будь добр, переобрабатать.


----------



## jackass94

Да мы сами виноваты в таких низких оценках, уж баннер Хабаровска точно был весьма посредственным

вот, как пример, сделанные мной наспех баннеры из найденных в инете фоток Питера:
1









2









3









4









5









Можно же слать нечто подобное, из Питера народу много, сфоткал бы кто-нибудь. Да и вообще, качественные виды есть во многих городах


----------



## gorkill

msasha_65 said:


> Массовое нашествие "единиц" произошло, когда в часовом поясе GMT+8 наступил новый день.


Новый день- это после полуночи, я правильно понял?


----------



## msasha_65

gorkill said:


> Новый день- это после полуночи, я правильно понял?


Да.

Раньше можно только посмотреть (сменив дату на компе), а проголосовать можно, только когда на самом деле дата переменится.

Когда вся эта срань наалась, я только отзывы читал, а видел баннер за 28 число.


----------



## andrej82

Victor90 said:


> Я кстати хотел сказать, что ночью этот ракурс вообще хорошо смотреться будет. Трубы не будет видно, освещение, насыщенность домами неплохая. Воду видно будет все равно.


Ну всё, осталось загнать Umformer'a на ту же крышу ночью


----------



## msasha_65

Topoliok said:


> (((( прогноз оказался не просто оптимистическим, а безумно оптимистическим :nuts:
> 
> кому я предлагал вернуться к спору - поймет


А как же "опущенная" позже Самара?  Другие банннеры?


----------



## Askold

Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


----------



## Topoliok

msasha_65 said:


> А как же "опущенная" позже Самара?  Другие банннеры?


то что баннер самый последний говорит о том, что помимо специально проставленных 1 (назло) ставились и обычные неполитизированные низкие оценки


----------



## Topoliok

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


про какие-то конкретные баннеры говорите или про все?


----------



## Russells

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


^^
:nuts:
Askold может зайти в нашу секцию? Нифига у нас демократия.


----------



## roi95

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


Пшол вон,укронацик!


----------



## v_Lev

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


українською, ще й латиницею на рос гілці kay: тепер їм навіть гугл перекладач не допоможе :rofl:


----------



## Rain 09

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


лол :lol: упрекаешь пипл в том, что сам же и делаешь своим тупым постом

отсоси и выкуси кароче


----------



## P0ezhai

Зря "Украину" закрыли всё таки.... так бы срач был в одном месте, а щас ровным слоем на весь форум распределился...


----------



## Kelsnoopy

***** свалите отсюда, без вас тошно xD


----------



## warden987

Askold said:


> Atstojni vashi banery, a jakscho odynytsi polychyly po inshyh motyvah - tak tse za svyniachu povedinku moskaliv v internatsional'ni sektsii do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.





Topoliok said:


> про какие-то конкретные баннеры говорите или про все?


Как ты можешь вообще прочитать эту муть? Это не слова, а мусор на каком-то папуасском диалекте.


----------



## roi95

warden987 said:


> Как ты можешь вообще прочитать эту муть? Это не слова, а мусор на каком-то папуасском языке.


Ну а на каком языке может написать чуть менее,чем полностью майданутый поцреот?


----------



## P0ezhai

Почему "чуть менее чем"?


----------



## roi95

P0ezhai said:


> Почему "чуть менее чем"?


Ну тот "не менее чем". Согласен.


----------



## Topoliok

warden987 said:


> Как ты можешь вообще прочитать эту муть? Это не слова, а мусор на каком-то папуасском диалекте.


вы явно не жили рядом с украинцами. Мне удается что-то понимать со времен строительства БАМа, а точнее АЯМа (если эта аббревиатура о чем-то вам говорит). Там даже армяне с азербайджанцами дружили, в то время как в Карабахе шла война.

а язык... ну обычный такой славянский язык, каких много. Нам также странно слышать и болгарскую и белорусскую речь, что-то понятно, что-то веселит. Не стоит ради таких троллей вешать ярлык на всех. Есть адекватные люди и там, зачем их обижать?


----------



## roi95

Topoliok said:


> Есть адекватные люди и там, зачем их обижать?


Адекватные есть и их никто не обижает. К тому же адекватный человек в русской части форума не будет на дерьмове писать,владея при этом русским языком.


----------



## warden987

Topoliok said:


> вы явно не жили рядом с украинцами. Мне удается что-то понимать со времен строительства БАМа, а точнее АЯМа (если эта аббревиатура о чем-то вам говорит). Там даже армяне с азербайджанцами дружили, в то время как в Карабахе шла война.
> 
> а язык... ну обычный такой славянский язык, каких много. Нам также странно слышать и болгарскую и белорусскую речь, что-то понятно, что-то веселит. Не стоит ради таких троллей вешать ярлык на всех. Есть адекватные люди и там, зачем их обижать?


Да похоже ты не знаком с Аскольдом

Почитай на досуге http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070109&page=24


----------



## AutoUnion

Askold said:


> do Ukraintsiv/Poliakiv/Gruzyn i Pryblativ.


Ну вот и перечень тех кто ставит российским баннерам единицы! 

*Так называемые " Малые шестёрки"*:lol:


----------



## Askold

Topoliok said:


> про какие-то конкретные баннеры говорите или про все?


- Pro dva ostannih banera konkretno (Cheliabinsk i Habarovsk) A vzagali, tsikava pokazova kartynka. Npr. tsilyh try banera Moskvy i dva z nyh povna lazha. Vsi inshi tezh tak sobi, a v porivnianni do Ukrains'ky - nebo i zemlia :cheers:


----------



## Askold

v_Lev said:


> українською, ще й латиницею на рос гілці kay: тепер їм навіть гугл перекладач не допоможе :rofl:


- Nehaj po tyhen'ku Evropezujutsia  Sche by hamstvo vybyty z golovy - vzagali normal'ni buly by.


----------



## Ultramarine

msasha_65 said:


> Кто вообще придумал этот идиотский термин? Я его только на этом форуме и услышал


На этом форуме и придумали


----------



## Black_Diamond

После того, как Хабаровск выставил свой баннер, Владивостокцы тоже загорелись желанием выдвинуть свой баннер. Но, правда, решили дождаться прведения Саммита, чтоб достроили все мосты, ДВФУ и отреконструировали морской фасад.
А так, Я решил показать как может выглядеть Владивосток на баннере. Это наш центр с главной пешеходной набережной, конечно не такой же красивой и длинной как в Хабаровске, но то же кое-что есть.





Вот ещё есть от пользователя *xvoid*.


----------



## Topoliok

Уверен, Владивосток может выставить очень хороший баннер! И на порядок лучше представленных (не в обиду) - эти не плохи, но могут быть лучше!


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

у первого ракурс очень удачный, но надо другое время суток выбрать - тут тени много на зданиях. Возможно, ночной снимок попробовать


----------



## Rain 09

владик с моря надо снимать

вот пример от нашего форумчанина (забыл его ник к сожалению)


----------



## xvoidx

Это я так, не всерьёз


----------



## xvoidx

Во Владивостоке уже завтра  И мы видим новый баннер. Там опять Россия. Баннер хороший, поздравляю город ***!


----------



## jackass94

Я бы не сказал, что баннер хороший, могли бы и лучше, хотя вид бесспорно великолепен


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

xvoidx said:


> Во Владивостоке уже завтра  И мы видим новый баннер. Там опять Россия. Баннер хороший, поздравляю город ***!


Спасибо от города *** :lol:


----------



## Victor90

Круто смотрится. Всяко разно обгонит Самару с Хабаровском.


----------



## Rain 09

ниачОм...


----------



## Topoliok

( были варианты интереснее


----------



## Phantom of communism

Опять баннер опустят...


----------



## Kelsnoopy

xvoidx said:


> Во Владивостоке уже завтра  И мы видим новый баннер. Там опять Россия. Баннер хороший, поздравляю город ***!


А где вы нашли информацию о том что будет завтра? Дайте ссылку пожалуйста?


----------



## Murman

Опять будем во флопе


----------



## beaver-hero

реально были варианты лучше. Тут строения почти не видно - деревья всё перекрывают и трава слишком яркая. Но всё равно - поздравляю НН. Долгожданный баннер


----------



## ALEXEJ

что-то часто стала Россия на баннерах мелькать. может сегодня идёт "операция Ы" ))
ЗЫ : НиНо с первым засветом на форуме :cheers:


----------



## alley cat

Поздравляю Нижний Новгород!!!


----------



## igorp

Поздравляю Нижний Новгород с баннером.:cheers:


----------



## fut13

alley cat said:


> Поздравляю Нижний Новгород!!!


Присоединяюсь с поздравлениями!


----------



## ambient

Подздравляю НН! Позитив типа.


----------



## BlackShark

Спасибо за поздравления! Ждём не дождёмся 00:00 05.11.10


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Люди зацените, моя фотка, мой баннер, если понравится, подскажете как его продвигать туда наверх?


----------



## Rain 09

темно слишком


----------



## P0ezhai

Поздравляю Нижний!!! 
ЗЫ но баннер конечно уныл


----------



## xfury

И что же в нем унылого?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

е е е


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Поезжай, конечно, уныл, но пусть живет


----------



## SK163

Нижний жжёт!! Поздравляю:cheers:


----------



## roi95

Приятный баннер у НиНо.


----------



## xfury

Доживу ли я до Ростова на баннере.


----------



## xfury

Rain 09 - даже поддержать не захотел.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Доживу ли я до Ростова на баннере.


Ну так сделай его и доживёшь.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Ну так сделай его и доживёшь.


Сколько не пытался - не получается.


----------



## ALEXEJ

замутил мини-флешмоб Сар-Сам-Кзн-Екб, может и вырулим.... ХЗ...


----------



## xvoidx

Kelsnoopy said:


> А где вы нашли информацию о том что будет завтра? Дайте ссылку пожалуйста?


Вообще, я думал, новый баннер появляется в 00:00 по местному времени.  Так как у Владивостока 00:00 начинается раньше, чем во многих других городах России (и мира тоже), то соответственно и баннер новый у нас раньше появляется 
Но тут как-то люди узнали о Нижнем Новгороде заранее, так что возможно баннер у всех в одно и то же время появляется. Но у меня баннер сменяется именно в 00:00. И голоса новые очень долго не появляются. Если бы у всех в одно и тоже время появлялись, я думаю, сразу бы много голосов было.


----------



## Kogan

Смотрят через адрес:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/5.jpg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/6.jpg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/7.jpg
Правда бывает, что там "висят" прошлые баннеры, как например сейчас.


----------



## IvanovS

Да, ладно, не стоит валить всё на судейство. Если Хабаровчане как-то с банером просчитались, то он объективно в конце. Самара тоже не блеснула. А Нижегородцы молодцы. Очень стильно. Респект. Идёт хорошо. Ньюкастл уже обошли на очереди Каир. Киев с Прагой не перешибить, но хорошо.


----------



## alley cat

xvoidx said:


> Вообще, я думал, новый баннер появляется в 00:00 по местному времени.  Так как у Владивостока 00:00 начинается раньше, чем во многих других городах России (и мира тоже), то соответственно и баннер новый у нас раньше появляется
> Но тут как-то люди узнали о Нижнем Новгороде заранее, так что возможно баннер у всех в одно и то же время появляется. Но у меня баннер сменяется именно в 00:00. И голоса новые очень долго не появляются. Если бы у всех в одно и тоже время появлялись, я думаю, сразу бы много голосов было.


Я вижу новый баннер, часа за два до полуночи, на главной страничке голосовалки.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner 

В шапке форума ещё старый висит, а там уже новый.


----------



## naive.super

Классный баннер и главное оригинальный + сразу узнаётся Россия.
Самарский бы "ни а чём", даже непонятно было где это.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

IvanovS said:


> Кто знает Питер, тот и в темноте разберётся. А так мрачновато, если честно. Я имею ввиду для баннера.


Согласен, но прошу понять что я не виноват в этом, вспышка фотоаппарата всю улицу не осветила бы... да и потом кто знает, глядишь такая мрачноватость разнообразит типичные баннеры и пойдёт на пользу? Всё-таки собор в такой темноте концентрирует внимание 




Rain 09 said:


> ...только оборезать надо ещё по другому


Не угадали...кое какие знания в компазиции имею, поверьте, это лучшее, что могло быть


----------



## beaver-hero

фото со вспышкой было что ли?


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Без


----------



## IvanovS

Kelsnoopy said:


> Согласен, но прошу понять что я не виноват в этом, вспышка фотоаппарата всю улицу не осветила бы... да и потом кто знает, глядишь такая мрачноватость разнообразит типичные баннеры и пойдёт на пользу? Всё-таки собор в такой темноте концентрирует внимание


Боже упаси вас обвинять в чем-то. Очень необычно и нестандартно. Но от собора отвлекает внимание яркое пятно от какой-то рекламы справы. Его бы притушить трохи, а собор чутка выделить.


----------



## jackass94

А мне кажется, лучше просто дневной снимок с этого же места сделать


----------



## fut13

Явно нужно больше освещения, баннер слишком темный


----------



## Kelsnoopy

IvanovS said:


> Боже упаси вас обвинять в чем-то. Очень необычно и нестандартно. Но от собора отвлекает внимание яркое пятно от какой-то рекламы справы. Его бы притушить трохи, а собор чутка выделить.


Это уж точно, но даже на оригинале не понятно что там, поэтому красиво исскуственно приглушить лично у меня не получится. Хотя глянем вперёд, если этот баннер всё-таки заслужит сутки пожить в шапке, то это пятно вполне сможет сместить компазицию чуть правее, против налепленого лого, м?


----------



## IvanovS

Всё-равно темновато. Питер слишком крупный калибр, чтобы просто подставляться.
А нельзя ли чуть пройти вперёд за эту дурацкую рекламу?

Владивосток вот тоже на ночной баннер потянуло.


VasyaGringo said:


>


----------



## jackass94

^^

Неплохой баннер, только опять же темно, дома не освещены. Утром или вечером можно отсюда же снять

Вот, чуть обработал, вроде лучше стало


Или так, но уже качество портится


----------



## IvanovS

jackass94 said:


> ^^
> 
> Неплохой баннер, только опять же темно, дома не освещены. Утром или вечером можно отсюда же снять


Прикол в том, что эти дома новостройки и пока не заселены. Снимай их хоть утром хоть вечером окна у них не светятся.:nuts: С обработкой можно экспериментировать.


----------



## jackass94

Ну просто вечером или утром уже будет достаточно светло чтобы освещение уже не понадобилось) Можно и днем, но панельки справа будут портить вид


----------



## Ultramarine

Баннер Владивостока похож на самарский, который как некоторые говорят "ни о чём".


----------



## Phantom of communism

Хммм, баннер почти день продержался, а проголосовало только 500 человек. Странно...


----------



## fut13

Ну еще 4 часа, посмотрим


----------



## IvanovS

jackass94 said:


> Ну просто вечером или утром уже будет достаточно светло чтобы освещение уже не понадобилось) Можно и днем, но панельки справа будут портить вид


Да нет там панелек никаких. Вот так это место выглядит в другое время: Сразу несколько строек: Хайят, Аквамарин, Атлантис-2, Адмирал и др. в разной стадии. Для баннера многовато.










Black_Diamond said:


> Мыс Бурный, гостиница "Амурский залив".





Ultramarine said:


> Баннер Владивостока похож на самарский, который как некоторые говорят "ни о чём".


В отличие от Самары ни кто его пока ни куда не тянет. Так, развлекается народ.


----------



## flatron

IvanovS said:


> Кто знает Питер, тот и в темноте разберётся. А так мрачновато, если честно. Я имею ввиду для баннера.


+1.


----------



## IvanovS

Phantom of communism said:


> Хммм, баннер почти день продержался, а проголосовало только 500 человек. Странно...


Чего странного? Посмотрите в Top 100, сравните с другими городами.


----------



## Phantom of communism

IvanovS said:


> Чего странного? Посмотрите в Top 100, сравните с другими городами.


У Киева - 2000, у остальных топовцев до 1000, а у флоповцев (остальных российских баннеров) - больше 1000.


----------



## IvanovS

Phantom of communism said:


> У Киева - 2000, у остальных топовцев до 1000, а у флоповцев (остальных российских баннеров) - больше 1000.


Так они сколько висят? Голосование продолжается.
Хо Ши Мин -больше 6000 -вот это да.
Щутки шутками, но Нижний приближается к первой десятке, на мой взгляд, заслуженно.


----------



## Ultramarine

До того как стали сливать баннеры, у всех было 400-600 голосов.
Потом Хо Ши Мину поставили 5000 голосов, и все были уверены, что его никто не снимет с оценкой 4.92
Тысячами стали голосовать только после Киева.


----------



## Phantom of communism

IvanovS said:


> Так они сколько висят? Голосование продолжается.


Киев сразу на 1 место улетел. Так, что изначально за него проголосовали больше 1000. И за российские баннеры тоже изначально больше 1000 проголосовали.


----------



## Ultramarine

Phantom of communism said:


> И за российские баннеры тоже изначально больше 1000 проголосовали.


тыщу только Хабаровску вставили, и то не сразу.
у Самары на тот момент было ок. 450 проголосовавших до нашествия единиц


----------



## Kelsnoopy

jackass94 said:


> А мне кажется, лучше просто дневной снимок с этого же места сделать


Да, наверное это лучшее решение


----------



## fut13

Нижний пока что на 13


----------



## Brad

IvanovS said:


> Всё-равно темновато. *Питер слишком крупный калибр, чтобы просто подставляться.*


Вот это точно. Я удивлен, что предлагаемый баннер обсуждается с претензией на возможность его выставить. Из этой конкретной фотки выжать хоть что-нибудь достойное этого города не получится ни у кого.


----------



## migs3001

Да что происходит, за полчаса около 50 единиц понаставили... Вот щас слежу за ним, было 590, потом обновил стало 605, и прибавил порядка 10единиц(может и больше), кто на нас зуб точит????(((


----------



## migs3001

Омг, щас опять обновил уже 635голосов, и еще прибавилось 20 единиц, в итоге оценка уже 3.49...


----------



## SK163

Всё повторяется


----------



## fut13

Очень печально


----------



## msasha_65

fut13 said:


> Очень печально


Народ, да не расстраивайтесь так сильно.

Всё равно вам за нами, за хабаровчанами не угнаться! :banana:


----------



## migs3001

Не скажи, еще 500 единиц, и Нижний догонит Хабаровск..


----------



## RENALD

Теперь ясно, что это точно не случайно. Кто-то целенаправленно сливает наши города


----------



## Suomi 777

единички поперли....


----------



## xfury

Ага, резкий рост. Модераторы молчат, значит им фиолетово.


----------



## migs3001

Блин,я отписался в комментариях к баннеру, и каким-то образом мой пост продублировался 5 раз(
Зы вот еще парочка единичек пришла(из 5 голосов)


----------



## Suomi 777

Вполне возможно, что голосовалку взломали


----------



## msasha_65

RENALD said:


> Теперь ясно, что это точно не случайно. Кто-то целенаправленно сливает наши города


Это было ясно сразу же после Хабаровска.
Параллельно начали "сливать" Самару и зачем-то Донецк.

У Нижнего, кстати, баннер вообще замечательный - очень тёплый, добрый какой-то.


----------



## migs3001

Самара вообще насколько я помню было в топ 20, до "нашествия"


----------



## **RS**

Suomi 777 said:


> Вполне возможно, что голосовалку взломали


Похоже, что так и есть. Иначе никак не объяснить,что баннер Хошимина месяц назад за полдня набрал целый балл, а количество проголосовавших удесятерилось hno:


----------



## Suomi 777

**RS** said:


> Похоже, что так и есть. Иначе никак не объяснить,что баннер Хошимина месяц назад за полдня набрал целый балл, а количество проголосовавших удесятерилось hno:


Либо кто то манипулирует большим кол-вом юзеров


----------



## RENALD

msasha_65 said:


> Это было ясно сразу же после Хабаровска.
> Параллельно начали "сливать" Самару и зачем-то Донецк.
> 
> У Нижнего, кстати, баннер вообще замечательный - очень тёплый, добрый какой-то.


Некоторые соседи до последнего сомневались, считая это случайностью.


----------



## migs3001

С 13 на 39 место буквально за час, и это на таком крупном и популярном форуме.


----------



## **RS**

Наверное, стоит попробовать с Яном связаться, он же все-таки у нас ответственный за XL, может, остановит это безобразие...


----------



## coth

**RS** said:


> Наверное, стоит попробовать с Яном связаться, он же все-таки у нас ответственный за XL, может, остановит это безобразие...


\/



coth said:


> Очевидно, что действия носили систематический и преднамеренный характер. Но я предлагаю не делать поспешных выводов и дождаться результатов расследования.


----------



## P0ezhai

прибавилось ещё порядка 20 единичек.


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> прибавилось ещё порядка 20 единичек.


После 18.00 по среднеевропейскому начался "слив" баннера Нижнего  Причём самая популярная отметка стала "1" 

Похоже завтра к утру Нижний будет вровень с Хабаровском и Самарой!


----------



## ALEXEJ

блин, ну чего непонятного-то? НиНо - "сыр" что-бы "пофиксить". видимо у "сливальщиков" с логикой туговато....


----------



## alley cat

В первом часу ночи, Нижний был на 13-ом месте, теперь уже на 42-ом.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

*Coth*
А что ведётся какое-то расследование?


----------



## golov

Лажа полная в голосовалке


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Зря вы про Самарский баннер. Он очень хорош был, я прямо от души впечатлился


----------



## roi95

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Зря вы про Самарский баннер. Он очень хорош был, я прямо от души впечатлился


+1. А я даже обалдел поначалу.


----------



## ALEXEJ

НиНо - 42 место - разрыв с Самарой 17 мест и примерно 400 голосов (ясно каких), российские баннеры получили самое большое кол-во голосов (кроме Хо Ши Мина и.... Киева) кстати в первой десятке примерно равное у всех кол-во 1-к, примерно 70, только Хо Ши Мину досталось от души


----------



## alekssa1

Грубовато )) Российские власти, которых они так ругают, более изящны в этом деле


----------



## IvanovS

**RS** said:


> Похоже, что так и есть. Иначе никак не объяснить,что баннер Хошимина месяц назад за полдня набрал целый балл, а количество проголосовавших удесятерилось hno:


Вьетнамские хакеры.:nuts:


----------



## Anieliu

сделать бы баннер из этого ^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=143269&page=7

.


----------



## Anieliu

здесь вытянуты вверх ^^




















а здесь оригинальный размер ^^


----------



## fut13

Красиво получается. 1 на мой взгляд самый насыщенный


----------



## Topoliok

ALEXEJ said:


> блин, ну чего непонятного-то? НиНо - "сыр" что-бы "пофиксить". видимо у "сливальщиков" с логикой туговато....


Даешь успех операции "Ы"!!!! не, ну чесс слово, должна же быть хоть здесь какая-то справедливость!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

>


А вот это круто! Меньше пяти (если не сами знаете что) обеспечено!!! Мосты тут любят :angel:


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Екатеринбург с этого ракурса на баннере был???
И как сам баннер?

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94

^^

По-моему шикарно)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да, Ёбург нра.



migs3001 said:


> А Нижний все падает и падает))) Уже в флоп15... Я думаю через пару дней будет на уровне Самары


Осень, НН опадает))


----------



## xfury

Ебург супер. Как раз для флоп15.


----------



## Ultramarine

Не надо позориться, у Екб был вот такой баннер:


----------



## golov

Coth, как там с результатами расследования?

Можно сделать голосование открытым, таким образом было бы видно откуда сыпятся единицы. Не удивлюсь если эта куча дохлых клонов со всего форума


----------



## flatron

довольно старая фотка Fenola,но мне нравится. Спб разумеется


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ощущение, что в 3д максе объектов наклонировали на скорую руку)


----------



## Ultramarine

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> ощущение, что в 3д максе объектов наклонировали на скорую руку)


В этом районе 3д-моделлеры живут


----------



## beaver-hero

охренеть баннер спб) на самом деле, будто десять раз одну высотку накопировали. Там вообще место между домами есть? Как там люди-то работают и живут?


----------



## fut13

Бетонные джунгли


----------



## flatron

отличный район на самом берегу моря. Стоит на огромном стилобате,все машины убраны туда а между домами только пешеходные дорожки. На фотке 2 ЖК,Морской фасад и Морской каскад


----------



## aidar89

через 15 лет боюсь во что превратится этот район. Надеюсь мои опасения напрасны.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Мне нравится


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> отличный район на самом берегу моря


Вот кстати отличный зимний баннер Питера! Через месяц можно и ставить!


----------



## Rain 09

уг


----------



## fut13

AutoUnion said:


> Вот кстати отличный зимний баннер Питера! Через месяц можно и ставить!


Это сарказм? Для Питерского баннера внатуре УГ


----------



## Ultramarine

Сегодняшний баннер Торонто аналогичен самарскому


----------



## beaver-hero

только город здесь ещё мельче смотрится. Главная роль здесь - у деревьев.


----------



## yahooeu

должен составить конкурнцию в флоп15


----------



## AutoUnion

fut13 said:


> Это сарказм?


Это прикол! Такого Питера никто не видел.


----------



## IvanovS

Хабаровск растёт, однако. Набрал 2 ровно. Перелом тенденции?:lol: :nuts:

Что до последнего Питерского фото, то теперь я точно знаю, как выглядят "бетонные джунгли".


----------



## Topoliok

может расследование стало приносить плоды?


----------



## msasha_65

Topoliok said:


> может расследование стало приносить плоды?


Не думаю, что.
Просто народ потихоньку голосует, и оценка растёт.
А вот если аннулировать те странные 600 единиц (как раз примерно на столько больше, чем обычно "проголосовавших"), то баннер Хабаровска имеет шанс войти в 1-ю двадцатку


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> А вот если аннулировать те странные 600 единиц (как раз примерно на столько больше, чем обычно "проголосовавших"),


А как определяете сколько стоит "1" ? Ведь больше 200 график не показывает


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> А как определяете сколько стоит "1" ? Ведь больше 200 график не показывает


Очень просто.
Обычно за баннер голосуют 400-600 человек. Т.е., в среднем 500 человек.
За баннер Хабаровска проголосовало 1128 человек. Округлим до 1100 

1100 - 500 = 600. Правильно?

Логично предположить, что эти 600 "человек" - те самые "левые". И ставили они, судя по всему, далеко не пятёрки. :lol:

Вот я и отнял 600 единичек.

Кстати, к другим нашим баннерам эта арифметика тоже вполне применима...


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Весьма много русских баннеров в последнее время!!!

Может и Тобольск с кремлем запостить))


----------



## andrej82

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Может и Тобольск с кремлем запостить))


Стопудово! У подножия холма вроде ведь есть протестантский храм? Если с определенного ракурса может влезть и он, и кремль, можно будет надавить на буржуйское восприятие эстетики.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

andrej82 said:


> Стопудово! У подножия холма вроде ведь есть протестантский храм? Если с определенного ракурса может влезть и он, и кремль, можно будет надавить на буржуйское восприятие эстетики.


Спрошу у Тобольских коллег =)


----------



## grifon82

andrej82 said:


> Стопудово! У подножия холма вроде ведь есть протестантский храм? Если с определенного ракурса может влезть и он, и кремль, можно будет надавить на буржуйское восприятие эстетики.


как-то так









к сожалению снизу плохо видно кремль


----------



## migs3001

grifon82 said:


> как-то так
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> к сожалению снизу плохо видно кремль


Моя родина:cheers:
Хотелось бы увидеть Тобольск на главной )


----------



## Kelsnoopy

вы что шутите?


----------



## ambient

Жесть.


----------



## andrej82

Ну не  Тобольск нужен с какого-то такого ракурса:










Вот если еще церквушку захватить поэффектнее:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

^^ это будет после сегодняшней жести, которую я ещё вижу?


----------



## ambient

Да.


----------



## alley cat

«Панорама Тобольского кремля» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94

^^

мне нравится


----------



## ambient

grifon82 said:


> как-то так
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> к сожалению снизу плохо видно кремль


Повернуть повертикальнее, подретактировать и это то что надо. Необычный сюжет, что имхо главное для баннера. А Тобольск вообще хорошо подходит для переноса столицы.  Ну или другую фотку, но Тобольск имхо то что надо на баннер.


alley cat said:


> «Панорама Тобольского кремля» на Яндекс.Фотках


Это хорошо, но такого много, а вот рельеф там уникальный и вот его бы обыграть.


----------



## alley cat

ambient said:


> Это хорошо, но такого много, а вот рельеф там уникальный и вот его бы обыграть.


Легко. 


















«Тобольский Кремль» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Надо же, как Тобольск форумчан интересует:nuts:


вот тут много интересных фото кремля http://vk.com/album-1142137_10577854


----------



## IvanovS

Zlat Palonsky said:


> ^^
> 
> Надо же, как Тобольск форумчан интересует:nuts:
> 
> 
> вот тут много интересных фото кремля http://vk.com/album-1142137_10577854


Не понял. А что в этом удивительного?


----------



## migs3001

о_О нашелся конкурент Хабаровску? 
А есть еще варианты по Тобольску?


----------



## IvanovS

migs3001 said:


> о_О нашелся конкурент Хабаровску?


Теряем позиции. Самара покинула тройку призёров, а Хабаровск рискует потерять лидерство.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kharlam

откуда ты взял? хабара в лидерах по-прежнему, и самара всё ещё третья.


----------



## IvanovS

kharlam said:


> откуда ты взял? хабара в лидерах по-прежнему, и самара всё ещё третья.


Войди посмотри. Хабаровск подрос до 2,04 и хотя последний но растёт. А Самара четвертая с конца на этот момент. И растёт тоже.:nuts: Позади нее Хабаровск,	Pecs с 2,19 и Port Voyage с 2,39. У Самары 2,43

ЗЫ. А отмороженные даже Стокгольму единицы лепят.


----------



## soloveich

зачот!


----------



## soloveich

IvanovS said:


> ЗЫ. А отмороженные даже Стокгольму единицы лепят.


что бы с толку сбить


----------



## migs3001

да ну, у Стокгольма всего 10-15единиц, не может же всем нравится баннер) 
хотя баннер и вправду хорош


----------



## fut13

migs3001 said:


> да ну, у Стокгольма всего 10-15единиц, не может же всем нравится баннер)
> хотя баннер и вправду хорош


До какой степени баннер должен не нравится чтобы ставить 1? Это явно не про Стокгольм


----------



## IvanovS

fut13 said:


> До какой степени баннер должен не нравится чтобы ставить 1? Это явно не про Стокгольм


Дело вкуса, конечно, но по мне так лучше, чем у Стокгольма баннера пока ни у кого не было.


----------



## migs3001

fut13 said:


> До какой степени баннер должен не нравится чтобы ставить 1? Это явно не про Стокгольм


ну вот есть такие люди, которым только небоскребы подавай, или может еще по каким причинам, может кто-то из ненависти к стране, или городу


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

у Стокгольма мыло какое-то, на троечку от силы


----------



## AutoUnion

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> у Стокгольма мыло какое-то, на троечку от силы


Я столько и поставил! :lol:


----------



## ALEXEJ

fut13 said:


> До какой степени баннер должен не нравится чтобы ставить 1?


Думаю , этот вопрос из разряда риторических : кто ссыт в лифте? кто пишет на стенах?.... это те-же люди что и ставят 1-ки, это они....


----------



## alley cat

дел


----------



## fut13

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> у Стокгольма мыло какое-то, на троечку от силы


Вот сегодня реально мыло! На мой взгляд, претендент в 15 худших


----------



## Suomi 777

Саратов


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

не айс


----------



## fut13

Вторая так, более или менее, на 3-4. Первая совсем не годится


----------



## IvanovS

Ух, ты. Хо Ши Мин опустили до Хабаровска. Куда делись его 6000 голосов???


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

IvanovS said:


> Ух, ты. Хо Ши Мин опустили до Хабаровска. Куда делись его 6000 голосов???


Возник презабавный эффект.:lol: Кто-то создал бот-сеть на 4к пользователей и шустро проголосовал за Хо Ши Мин из патриотических сооброжений, что помогло ему выбиться на первое место, однако это подвело город под удар второй, уже ставшей практически родной для РФ бот-сети (а, может, просто сговорившихся), уже не такой обширной(500-1000), но желающей освободить чемпионское место для кого-то еще.


----------



## grifon82

Баннеры Тюмени


----------



## xfury

Все не айс.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

grifon82 said:


>


Вот здесь особенно я Тюмень сразу узнал :lol:


----------



## ageev

Сегодняшний баннер не лучше.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Не надоело вам ещё единицы этими собирать? Если НН так опустили, то что сделают с этими коммиблоками? 
Москву на баннер! Питер на баннер!


----------



## fut13

grifon82 said:


> Баннеры Тюмени


К тому же качество хромает. Нужны какие-то другие ракурсы


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Сибирский лес на баннер!


----------



## beaver-hero

тогда ещё медведя нужно в ушанке и с водкой добавить
А лучше деревню (федоткино, вроде)
ЗЫ А так нормальная идея с тайгой. Ещё бы домик охотничий в кадр
ЗЗЫ Коимбра - вообще ппц


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

АХАХА у Саньтьяго баннер с заваленным горизонтом))))


----------



## fut13

beaver-hero said:


> тогда ещё медведя нужно в ушанке и с водкой добавить
> А лучше деревню (федоткино, вроде)
> ЗЫ А так нормальная идея с тайгой. Ещё бы домик охотничий в кадр
> ЗЗЫ Коимбра - вообще ппц


Форум любителей небоскребов, врятли поддержат такое направление


----------



## beaver-hero

тут уже много баннеров было без единого небоскрёба. В рейтинге посмотри


----------



## fut13

beaver-hero said:


> тут уже много баннеров было без единого небоскрёба. В рейтинге посмотри


Вот именно, как правило они высоко не поднимаются


----------



## flatron

xfury said:


> Все не айс.


не то слово.


----------



## beaver-hero

fut13 said:


> Вот именно, как правило они высоко не поднимаются


Прага, стокгольм, бешарр, сан-сальвадор, копакабана, Sveti Stefan - эти все в топ-12


----------



## fut13

beaver-hero said:


> Прага, стокгольм, бешарр, сан-сальвадор, копакабана, Sveti Stefan - эти все в топ-12


Ну все же там не просто лес, а какие-то красивые скайлайны


----------



## gorkill

newperm1 said:


> Пермь. Октябрь 2010.
> Место съемки - жилой дом Сатурн-Тауэрс по ул.Окулова. Вид на центр Перми.
> Снимал я.


Думаю, покатит. Мечеть, скайлайн. Цвета чуть поярче сделать- и вперед!


----------



## Ultramarine

Сегодня опять баннер с завалом :nuts:


----------



## xfury

Есть падающие башни.
Есть падающие дома.

А есть и падающие города- сегодня как раз один из них.


----------



## **RS**

Интересно идет расследование... у Хошимина левые голоса отняли, а у российских баннеров почему-то нет hno:


----------



## migs3001

так вроде бы отняли левые голоса, которые ставили 5 Хошимину, а те, что завалили его на месте) Кстати Нижнему поставили еще пару сотен единиц, и теперь он почти догнал Самару


----------



## fut13

Нижний во флопе, а если посмотреть его соседей по флопу, просто думаешь как Нижний там оказался


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

скоро можно будет ходить во флоп и смотреть самые лучшие баннеры


----------



## jackass94

Питер, исходник - http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitashov/5155141872
плюс, я немного с HDR поигрался


----------



## ancov

Мне нравится!


----------



## flatron

мне тоже...хоть и серый он не яркий,но очень точно отражает атмосферу города.


----------



## alley cat

Люди которые по всему миру смотреть на баннер будут, об атмосфере Питера ничего не знают. Им красивую картинку подавай.


----------



## fut13

jackass94 said:


> Питер, исходник - http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitashov/5155141872
> плюс, я немного с HDR поигрался


Согласен серовато, но все же красиво


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

правая часть красива, а левая всё портит


----------



## Russells

Господа, где хреново расследование?
Как можно предлагать новые баннеры, зная что их завалит какой-то быдлобот?
Почему не протестуем?
Надо зае*ать всех модераторов давно уже.


----------



## msasha_65

Russells said:


> Господа, где хреново расследование?
> Как можно предлагать новые баннеры, зная что их завалит какой-то быдлобот?
> Почему не протестуем?
> Надо зае*ать всех модераторов давно уже.


Есть предложение - внести предложение вообще отменить оценки баннеров.

Сколько юзеров (активных) на форуме? А сколько посетителей?
А голосов обычно 400-500. Подозреваю, что одних и тех же. Что ставит под сомнение какую-бы то ни было объективность данного "рейтинга".

Пусть будут комментарии, и оставить возможность просмотра архива, и всё.
Комментарии, как правило, гораздо больше говорят о мнении о баннере, чем оценка. Особенно, если это оценка бота.


----------



## beaver-hero

или ввести открытое голосование


----------



## ALEXEJ

наверное возможно ввести какую-то отсечку для ботов - типа срок регистрации. например -год и кол-во постов. например 100, или 1000, в профайле юзеров это ведь прописано, значит возможен и шлагбаум для ботов, ведь было (а может и есть) ограничение на премодерацию до 10 сообщений.


----------



## AutoUnion

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> правая часть красива, а левая всё портит


К сожалению сейчас нет высоких куполов церквей которые там стояли до 30-х годов 20 века, в настоящее время несколько плоская картинка.


----------



## Victor90

ALEXEJ said:


> наверное возможно ввести какую-то отсечку для ботов - типа срок регистрации. например -год и кол-во постов. например 100, или 1000, в профайле юзеров это ведь прописано, значит возможен и шлагбаум для ботов, ведь было (а может и есть) ограничение на премодерацию до 10 сообщений.


Вряд ли это боты. Это надо офигеть чтобы создать тысячу ботов и каждым проголосовать. Кроме того без палева айпи никак не получится. Я например сколько не пытался в качестве эксперимента анонимайзером (даже несколькими разными) с подменой айпи голосовалку обойти - ниче не выходит. Говорит что данный сайт (баннер) не возможно открыть с помощью прокси-сервера и посылает чесать бороду.


----------



## Brad

Victor90 said:


> Я например сколько не пытался в качестве эксперимента анонимайзером (даже несколькими разными) с подменой айпи голосовалку обойти - ниче не выходит. .


А если бы все получилось?


----------



## Victor90

Brad said:


> А если бы все получилось?


Тогда бы об этом никто не узнал. 

Впрочем я умолчу о своих коварнейших замыслах.


----------



## msasha_65

Victor90 said:


> Тогда бы об этом никто не узнал.
> 
> Впрочем я умолчу о своих коварнейших замыслах.


Виктор - вот признайся честно - за что ты так не любишь Нижний, Самару, Хабаровск и почему-то Донецк? :lol:


----------



## Victor90

msasha_65 said:


> Виктор - вот признайся честно - за что ты так не любишь Нижний, Самару, Хабаровск и почему-то Донецк? :lol:


Стоп. Я же говорю у меня ничего не получилось. 

А если бы получилось, то спрашивали бы про совсем другие города. :lol:


----------



## msasha_65

Victor90 said:


> Стоп. Я же говорю у меня ничего не получилось.
> 
> А если бы получилось, то спрашивали бы про совсем другие города. :lol:


Что значит - "не получилось"? :? 
Не получилось - в том смысле - что единички вместо пятёрок повылазили? Понимаю!


----------



## SK163

msasha_65 said:


> Что значит - "не получилось"? :?
> Не получилось - в том смысле - что единички вместо пятёрок повылазили? Понимаю!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Victor90

msasha_65 said:


> Что значит - "не получилось"? :?
> Не получилось - в том смысле - что единички вместо пятёрок повылазили? Понимаю!


Что вы ко мне пристали?  У меня вообще уже 5 утра. Вставать пора.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^это с гугл мапа 3д реализация домов, правильно угадал? По-началу за настоящую фотку принял, но какую-то странную


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> это с гугл мапа 3д реализация домов, правильно угадал?


Да и с мапа и с ёрта.


----------



## fut13

^^По типу Порт Вояжа)))


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Сделал ещё парочку:
Фото с Петровской набережной









И фотография стрелки Васильевского острова с Дворцовой набережной









Наверное немного суховаты, особенно после прекрасного баннера на стр. 120, но всё же


----------



## AutoUnion

Kelsnoopy said:


> Наверное немного суховаты, особенно после прекрасного баннера на стр. 120, но всё же


Скорее "шумные"


----------



## Brad

Kelsnoopy said:


> )


Не смотря на то, что местами пересвечено, в целом, - темно.


----------



## fut13

Сегодня конкурент Хабаровска появился) Претендет на высшие места во флопе пока что))


----------



## Kelsnoopy

AutoUnion said:


> Скорее "шумные"


Кстати это проклятство какое-то с шумом этим!


----------



## P0ezhai

fut13 said:


> Сегодня конкурент Хабаровска появился) Претендет на высшие места во флопе пока что))


Влепил ему 1 от души


----------



## AutoUnion

Kelsnoopy said:


> Кстати это проклятство какое-то с шумом этим!


А чем снимаешь?


----------



## IvanovS

P0ezhai said:


> Влепил ему 1 от души


Приношу соболезнования Хабаровску по поводу утраты первого места.
Валенсия вне конкуренции.


----------



## Victor90

IvanovS said:


> Ïðèíîøó ñîáîëåçíîâàíèÿ Õàáàðîâñêó ïî ïîâîäó óòðàòû ïåðâîãî ìåñòà.
> Âàëåíñèÿ âíå êîíêóðåíöèè.


Ñðî÷íî íóæíî ñèòóàöèþ èñïðàâëÿòü. Òåì êòî åùå íå ïîñòàâèë åäèíèöû Õàáàðîâñêó è âûñîêèå îöåíêè Âàëåíñèè.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

AutoUnion said:


> А чем снимаешь?


Цифровиком никоновским... когда фото не надо шума нету вообще, когда надо он есть

PS: Теперь Хабаровск на втором по убогости! Ура!


----------



## AutoUnion

Kelsnoopy said:


> Цифровиком никоновским...


Если "мыльницей" то ночью без шума фотки не сделать, матрица на такие подвиги не способна.


----------



## yahooeu

опять Куев на баннере...


----------



## Arkona14

ну вот Куев от меня и получит щас)))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

yahooeu said:


> опять Куев на баннере...





Arkona14 said:


> ну вот Куев от меня и получит щас)))


Правильно понимаю, ваши оценки? (1 из 5) :lol: 
Я 4 поставил (хороший баннер)


----------



## Rain 09

уг. шума дофига, небо уродское...лучший баннер у Перта, все остальные посасывают куйт


----------



## Ultramarine

Зря ставите оценки старому баннеру, они автоматически перейдут на новый.
Просто баннеры опять не успели поставить вовремя.


----------



## beaver-hero

уже 12 часов дня у нас - а всё киев на бис показывают


----------



## Brad

Я Кыйиву поставил 5.


----------



## Ysh

мне нравится Киев. и баннер. поставлю тоже ему 5.


----------



## roi95

Бесполезно,что вы Куиву тут оценки ставите. Они в счёт не пойдут.


----------



## migs3001

Я поставил 4, но вот что странно, общая оценка намного ниже, чем та, что стоит сейчас)


----------



## Ultramarine

Общую оценку вообще не показывают, потому что баннера *нет*. Когда до всех дойдёт?


----------



## migs3001

Когда я поставил оценку, общая оценка появилась, там было чтото типа 3.7(точно не помню), я и не спорю, что баннера нет, но те, кто ставят оценки, ставят их тому что видят, т.е. Киеву.


----------



## AutoUnion

А зашибись появился баннер Хельсинки , а оценки остались от Киева! :lol:


----------



## Ultramarine

У Хельсинки опять баннер с завалом.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

а у меня Valencia опять. Но картинка другая (но город точно - Валенция) за 4 дня 2 баннера одному городу - это сурово.


----------



## P0ezhai

И у меня Валенсия. Решили реабилитироваться за тот провал.


----------



## fut13

^^Поблажки для Валенсии... Прям спокойно второй баннер без очереди


----------



## beaver-hero

а у меня сейчас выход Хабаровска на бис


----------



## msasha_65

beaver-hero said:


> а у меня сейчас выход Хабаровска на бис


Ну что сказать? Это, по меньшей мере, забавно 
У них явно машинка баннеропоказывательная сломалась, сбилась ровно на один месяц.

Я так понимаю, это идёт "следственный эксперимент"? :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

Хабаровск опять решил единичек нахватать?


----------



## msasha_65

P0ezhai said:


> Хабаровск опять решил единичек нахватать?


С какого перепуга?
Пятёрок-то он не меньше остальных получил. Ну, а голоса роботов не считаются


----------



## alley cat

Саратов


















http://www.photogorky.ru/showphoto.php?photo_id=101716


----------



## fut13

Хаха)) Вот это да) Как к такому еще можно оставаться равнодушным? 








Закрыть нахрен это оценивание!


----------



## D4

Неее. это не может быть поляки. даже если бы они устроили флешмоб им таких результатов не добиться. это хак полюбому.


----------



## beaver-hero

Москва хороша на баннере


----------



## roi95

Хороша,но правда как-то темновато.


----------



## fut13

Вот на данную минуту соперники московского баннера
Справедливо да?


----------



## AutoUnion

Murman said:


> По-моему, очевидно,что поляки нам единицы ставят.Как настал их часовой пояс, сразу появилось куча 1 , а поляков на форуме просто до пи*ды как много...


Ничего не очевидно! Единиц было понаставлено много до того как по польскому времени проявился баннер. Просто с наступлением 00.00 по среднеевропейскому количество стало резко расти................восточная европа начала голосовать :lol:


----------



## xfury

А главное администраторам насрать, расследования даже не было походу.


----------



## Topoliok

блин, ну чего они такие наивные, а?! вы посмотрите на графики флоповых баннеров. Есть вполне логичная средняя распределяемость оценок для баннеров, которые занимают низкие места, не важно причём какую из стран они представляют и они явно посредственны, если не откровенно плохи. Т.е. там голоса реальные и оценивают баннер по параметрам красоты вида, умению фотографа и т.д. Если же смотреть наши баннеры, то там распределение оценок совершенно иное и это есть самый явный указатель на то, что голосование идет путем политизации/вероятного взлома голосовалки и т.д., т.е. неадекватно. Сами баннеры от этого ничего не теряет. Они хороши. Откровенно смешно что некоторые форумчане нацепляют на глаза пелену слепости и лепят от этой своей ущербности и неспособности быть над политикой сплошные единицы. Убогие ведь люди (и всё же надеюсь это боты  ), кто не доверяет своим глазам, а вымещает свою политизированность в этом голосовании. Человек да мыслящий пусть теперь осмеет такое же ненормальное распределение оценок у некоторых топовых баннеров. Ибо ненормальное здесь - есть притянуто за уши теми же убогими (или всё же ботами, хочется не терять веру в Человека)


----------



## migs3001

Согласен, как я уже писал у всех топовых баннеров очень малое кол-во четверок, троек и двоек(единиц обычно всегда больше чем средних оценок), плюс огромное кол-во положительных отзывов и единицы отрицательных. У средних и плохих баннеров пятерки, четверки, тройки, двойки, единицы обычно ставятся в равных пропорциях+ большое кол-во "средних" отзывов или отрицательных. Пересмотрел сейчас оценки остальных наших баннеров, везде куча единиц и пятерок. "реальные" оценки у Самары: 3,7-4, у Нижнего: 4+, у Хабаровска 3-3,5. У Москвы вообще 4,5+


----------



## migs3001

- Хабаровск





























Вот оценки соседей Хабаровска, среди них он немного отличается, не правда ли??
Дальше ситуация с Самарой и Нижним Новгородом:







- Самара







- Нижний Новгород





























Среди Своих соседей разброс оценок у них явно другой...
Вот Москва и соседи:







- Москва




































Тоже самое, что и с Самарой, Нижним и Хабаровском.
А вот "реальные" соседи Москвы








А ведь эти города находятся в топ 10... Неужели мало таких доказательств для администрации сайта??? Я уверен, если взять 4 баннера с самым большим кол-вом единиц, то все 4 будут Российскими


----------



## Evrasia 99911

fut13 said:


> Хаха)) Вот это да) Как к такому еще можно оставаться равнодушным?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Закрыть нахрен это оценивание!


Это lol .....
Теперь не хочется никому ставить 5, т.к. этот баннер очень хороший, а оценки такие, буд-то нам пора на покой...


----------



## Topoliok

*migs3001* здорово сделал! наглядно очень


----------



## Kelsnoopy

*migs3001*
Отличная работа!
Знать бы кому это показать…
Да и потом по кол-ву голосов половина всех баннеров и 500 не набирает, а у наших всегда 1000+ и половина из них 1, с Киевом тоже не чисто, набрал 2500 голосов, когда столица мира NY набрал 1200…
Я склоняюсь к тому, что есть какой-то бандеровский задрот, про которого и сами украинцы не знают, и накручивает единицы российским баннерам


----------



## naive.super

Да какая разница какая оценка. 
На баннер со стороны смотрят, те кому нравится, так он и так будет нравится. Многие дажн в голосовалку не заходят.
Сам баннеру поставил 4. Красиво, но для Москвы можно было и лучше.


----------



## migs3001

По поводу количества голосов, 8(с Москвой 9) городов получили больше тысячи голосов) Из них 3 у нас(Москва будет четвертой), 4 лучших и Хочимин Въетнамский(тоже заваленный единицами)...


----------



## osmant

Интересно, сколько "очков" наберет сегодняшний безликий Северный Ванкувер? Полюбому больше, чем ночная Москва )))


----------



## Igor

Чисто политическое голосование...


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Ванкувер 1,33 - претендент на лидерство во флопе


----------



## osmant

ZIoN59rus-Chus said:


> Ванкувер 1,33 - претендент на лидерство во флопе


уже 2,52. Москва рыдает ))))


----------



## fleetfoxes

чего удивляться баннер говно я тоже поставил единичку, за все время был только один баннер, достойный оценки оценки больше 1 - это нью-йорк


----------



## ultEmate

Вроде подчистили голосовалку по Московскому баннеру.
average vote 4.14, total votes: 601


----------



## Victor90

^^И у Куева меньше голосов стало обратите внимание. У, *****!


----------



## msasha_65

ultEmate said:


> Вроде подчистили голосовалку по Московскому баннеру.
> average vote 4.14, total votes: 601


А как насчёт остальных русских городов? 
Или опять Москва равнее всех других? :lol:


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Ещё Владивосток

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261334/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261335/


----------



## alley cat

^^ Нету чего-то знакового, по которому можно узнать город. Вот подписал бы что это Сочи, я бы поверил что это Сочи.


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

alley cat said:


> ^^ Нету чего-то знакового, по которому можно узнать город. Вот подписал бы что это Сочи, я бы поверил что это Сочи.


Так блин подскажите что во Владе знакового 
А то я скока фот не смотрел , так и не понял что там главное


----------



## Dimas89

ZIoN59rus-Chus said:


> Ещё Владивосток
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261334/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261335/


Второй неплох, уж точно не хуже сегодняшнего баннера Ванкувера.


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Чусовейку на баннер 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261369/


----------



## Topoliok

ZIoN59rus-Chus said:


> Ещё Владивосток
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261334/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261335/


мне первый больше нравится - сочные краски и даже колесо жизнерадостности придаёт
а на втором есть очень даже знаковое место Владивостока - гостиница "Амурский залив" - вытянут вдоль берега, чтобы много номеров было с хорошим видом на море


----------



## fut13

ultEmate said:


> Вроде подчистили голосовалку по Московскому баннеру.
> average vote 4.14, total votes: 601


Неужели. Я уж думал что все так и останется


----------



## aidar89

если бы был вытянут вверх - то номеров с видом на море меньше не стало бы)


----------



## flatron

Topoliok said:


> мне первый больше нравиться - сочные краски и даже колесо жизнерадостности придаёт


+1!
Отличный баннер!


----------



## Topoliok

aidar89 said:


> если бы был вытянут вверх - то номеров с видом на море меньше не стало бы)


Там номера только на одну сторону выходят - с другой стороны стена коридора упирается в сопку. Если бы строили выше, то тогда появились бы номера с видом на другую сторону, а фишка именно в том чтоб все номара были с видом на море, кроме того основной вход в гостиницу - сверху! Над гостиницей площадка с фонтанами и смотровая - так вот интересно обыгран был рельеф!
К тому же, вместительность не с потолка брали, наверное )


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Ещё

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261376/
Автор: Светлана Ландышева
Источник: http://vkontakte.ru/photo-7745650_175819846
Описание: Маяк Токаревский

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261334/
Автор: Наталия Шилова
Источник: http://vkontakte.ru/photo-7745650_191244986
Описание: Вид на набережную Владивостока

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261335/
Автор: Виктор Фесенко
Источник: http://vkontakte.ru/photo-7745650_196558811
Описание: Вид на набережную Владивостока и гостиницу "Амурский залив"


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

с колесом обозрения отличный баннер, только какая-то мутность у зданий на фоне неба присутствует


----------



## miron_d

Третий баннер нравится,но качество не очень,да и фото староваты.


----------



## gorkill

2 и 3


----------



## Kelsnoopy

У первого ракурс хорош, но фото не очень, мутно и строек много, народ не оценит…


----------



## migs3001

Поздравляю, бот-робот ставящий единицы воскресс, у Москвы рейтинг с 4.15 упал уже до 3.95...


----------



## soloveich

владивостокский с колесом- просто супер.


----------



## coth

msasha_65 said:


> А как насчёт остальных русских городов?
> Или опять Москва равнее всех других? :lol:


всё почистят и украину тоже. несколько человек очень активных забанили.


----------



## Russells

Гыы. Киев опустился на второе место. Всё понятно кто это устроил.


----------



## osmant

Вот опять кто-то неравнодушный Мельбурну единички ставит! а по мне так баннер очень неплох!


----------



## beaver-hero

в общем, рейтинги баннеров превратились в фарс. Лучше рейтинг вообще убрать


----------



## Askario

osmant said:


> Вот опять кто-то неравнодушный Мельбурну единички ставит! а по мне так баннер очень неплох!


Очевидно, это перепись сиднейцев. С Москвой была перепись поляко-бандеровцев.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> всё почистят и украину тоже. несколько человек очень активных забанили.


А огласить список "активных" можно?


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Сегодня какой-то парад фалосов.


----------



## Jabunja

ага ))) Членобаннер какой-то.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

я сначала подумал, что это какульки


----------



## Brad

Ну, кому-то ближе фаллосы, а кому-то - какульки.


----------



## ambient

Но равнодушным и незаметившим он не оставит никого.  Все будут рассматривать и читать, даже если к баннерам часто не присматриваются.


----------



## fut13

ambient said:


> Но равнодушным и незаметившим он не оставит никого.  Все будут рассматривать и читать, даже если к баннерам часто не присматриваются.


Я наоборот лучше присмотрюсь к городскому баннеру, чем к каким-то загибулинамhno:


----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Казанцы замутите чё нибудь подобное)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261894/


----------



## Victor90

Казанцы замутите че нибудь подобное


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII




----------



## ZIoN59rus-Chus

Я про ракурс какбы


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
Казанский баннер впечатляет!

Если написать не "Kazan, Russia", а "Kazan, Tatarstan", дкмаю можно нормальный балл набрать


----------



## AutoUnion

Zlat Palonsky said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Если написать не "Kazan, Russia", а "Kazan, Tatarstan", дкмаю можно нормальный балл набрать


Для тебя важнее всего баллы что-ли? В таком случае лучше вообще ничего не писать, а ещё лучше и не выставлять.


----------



## Askario

ZIoN59rus-Chus said:


> Казанцы замутите чё нибудь подобное)
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fehnx/view/261894/


Ярко, но всё-таки не чувствуется масштаба, а народ любит много высоток.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

тут хорошо, что масса чувствуется. Создаётся ощущение, что застройка простирается ещё далеко за края баннера.


----------



## AutoUnion

bus driver said:


> "Справедливость" восторжествовала - Киев снова на первом месте:lol:



Киев отлетел на .......................13 место!  Вопрос о том кто повышал оценки Украине и понижал России ясен! Вот интересно имя этого "юзера" узнать?


----------



## coth

Вологда будет 7 января.


----------



## coth

AutoUnion said:


> Киев отлетел на .......................13 место!  Вопрос о том кто повышал оценки Украине и понижал России ясен! Вот интересно имя этого "юзера" узнать?


Имена известны, но зачем они вам? Мне кажется мы сами можем с ними разобраться


----------



## RENALD

Классный баннер, будем ждать дежурных единичек


----------



## glad

Ну вот Хабаровск уже с 1 места переместился на 12 и оценка к 3 подтягивается,как и сначала предполагали,что примерно будет три.


----------



## yahooeu

А где баннеры НН и Самары?


----------



## Ultramarine

Зайди в "archives", дальше в "search by country" выбери "Russia" и нажми "show".


----------



## yahooeu

^^ спасибо.
мда..так и осталось 1296 голосов. Обещали вроде почистить.


----------



## gorkill

coth said:


> Вологда будет 7 января.


Merry Christmas!, Вологда! Поставлю 5, хотя заслуживает не больше 2-х


----------



## roi95

gorkill said:


> Merry Christmas!, Вологда! Поставлю 5, хотя заслуживает не больше 2-х


А что не так? Классический русский вид,мне нравится.


----------



## AutoUnion

gorkill said:


> Merry Christmas!, Вологда! Поставлю 5, хотя заслуживает не больше 2-х


Значительно лучше нынешнего Польского баннера!  

Кстати, а эти условия только для России что-ли? 



coth said:


> Условия просты.
> 
> 
> 2. Пейзаж должен быть городской;


----------



## cobra713

AutoUnion said:


> Кстати, а эти условия только для России что-ли?


wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Eve


> In Western culture, Christmas Eve is mostly celebrated on December 24. However, *the Coptic, Serbian, Russian, Macedonian, Georgian, and Ukrainian Orthodox Churches, as well as the Greek Orthodox Church of Jerusalem*, use the Julian calendar, which is currently 13 days behind the Gregorian calendar, so Christmas Eve for the adherents of those Churches coincides with January 6 of the following year in the Gregorian calendar.


----------



## gorkill

roi95 said:


> А что не так? Классический русский вид,мне нравится.


Не люблю РПЦ, а тут её слишком много


----------



## AutoUnion

gorkill said:


> Не люблю РПЦ, а тут её слишком много


Не любишь иди тогда на работу, какого хрена на рождество отдыхаешь?


----------



## roi95

gorkill said:


> Не люблю РПЦ, а тут её слишком много


Что она такого сделала?


----------



## gorkill

AutoUnion said:


> Не любишь иди тогда на работу, какого хрена на рождество отдыхаешь?


Я работаю



roi95 said:


> Что она такого сделала?


Обсудим это в другой теме


----------



## msasha_65

gorkill said:


> Не люблю РПЦ, а тут её слишком много


При чём здесь РПЦ? :nuts:
Это всё равно, что Кремль с Единой Россией отождествлять.

А баннер классный.


----------



## gorkill

msasha_65 said:


> При чём здесь РПЦ? :nuts:
> Это всё равно, что Кремль с Единой Россией отождествлять.
> 
> А баннер классный.


Кремль- это кремль. А тут РПЦ и конь.


----------



## msasha_65

gorkill said:


> Кремль- это кремль. А тут РПЦ и конь.


Не говори о том, в чём не разбираешься. РПЦ - это организация. 
А на баннере - виды православных храмов, классический вид самого настоящего русского города.

Кстати, тебя не смущает, что в Кремле тоже полно православных храмов находятся?


----------



## gorkill

msasha_65 said:


> Не говори о том, в чём не разбираешься. РПЦ - это организация.
> А на баннере - виды православных храмов, классический вид самого настоящего русского города.
> 
> Кстати, тебя не смущает, что в Кремле тоже полно православных храмов находятся?


Я выразил свое мнение о картинке. Она мне не нравится. Развивать дискуссию в этой теме не хочу. Нас рассудит рейтинг.


----------



## roi95

Вас рассудит модер. Баном.


----------



## gorkill

roi95 said:


> Вас рассудит модер. Баном.


Российский модер- самый лучший модер в мире


----------



## cobra713

Тоже не понял при чём тут РПЦ. Эти церкви были построены до появления этой организации. Софийский собор - это, кстати, старейшая каменная постройка Вологды, а в Воскресенском сейчас картинная галерея.


----------



## fut13

coth said:


> Вологда будет 7 января.


Хороший баннер
А город, как я понимаю, подписываться не будет?


----------



## P0ezhai

Виды православных храмов на баннере во время католического праздника? Снова о первом месте во флопе мечтаем?


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> Виды православных храмов на баннере во время католического праздника? Снова о первом месте во флопе мечтаем?


А какой 7 января праздник у католиков? :nuts: Поясните нам тут тёмным! 

А вообще надо вместо английского Мерии Кристмас лучше написать на древнерусском или церковном языке ведь православное рождество отмечают кроме России это Армения, Грузия, Украина, Белоруссия, Молдавия, Сербия, Казахстан, Киргизия и частично Болгария..................т.е. те страны которые понимают русский и знают кирилицу.


----------



## dars-dm

А что, в Румынии и в Греции не отмечают?


----------



## P0ezhai

> А какой 7 января праздник у католиков? Поясните нам тут тёмным!


простите попутал.....


----------



## alley cat

Челябинск


Автор: Евгений29
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3722757/
Берег Миасса
Утро на набережной Челябинска


----------



## P0ezhai

Сегодня практически наш город на баннере - Севастополь.


----------



## roi95

ЗаПАРИЖье какое сегодня отфотошопленное на баннере.


----------



## xfury

Украины многовато...


----------



## dars-dm

Что, пошла Неделя Украинских Баннеров?


----------



## beaver-hero

знатный всё же наш баннер сегодня (7 января)


----------



## vladygark

Поздравляю вас с баннером :cheers: В этом году у нас не было предложения  Вологда мне нравится.


----------



## yahooeu

beaver-hero said:


> знатный всё же наш баннер сегодня (7 декабря)


января


----------



## beaver-hero

yahooeu said:


> января


 точно


----------



## Ysh

ага, я тоже Вологду сразу узнал
с Рождеством, православные


----------



## P0ezhai

Оценки пока высокие.


----------



## Singidunum

Russia saves the Christmas banner


----------



## AutoUnion

Вот такой зимний баннер Питера! Я думаю местные могут изготовить похожее гораздо лучшего качества.


----------



## Vadisk

jackass94 said:


> Вот ещё сделал
> 
> Псков (добавил HDR)
> 
> 
> 
> Автор - http://andrey-artphoto.livejournal.com/tag/Псков[/QUOTE
> 
> очень красиво!


----------



## flatron

мне оба нравятся.


----------



## Alive Kenny

*Екатеринбург*

глянте, как оно?










Location - Ekaterinburg, Russia
Source - eburg360.narod.ru
Description - View from Dinamo to Iset River


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> мне оба нравятся.


Кстати, а с Петропавловского собора нельзя подобный ракурс снять?


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> Кстати, а с Петропавловского собора нельзя подобный ракурс снять?


так оттуда и снято,точнее с Заячьего острова.


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> так оттуда и снято,точнее с Заячьего острова.


Да я понимаю! Просто низковато, вот-бы повыше ракурс схавить


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> Да я понимаю! Просто низковато, вот-бы повыше ракурс схавить


ааа,ну на Петропавловку свободно не пускають


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну чё? "Хохляцкий бот" протащил баннер Львова до певого места! :lol: Интересные опять дела.


----------



## flatron

а сегодня какой дурацкий баннер


----------



## Kelsnoopy

AutoUnion said:


> Ну чё? "Хохляцкий бот" протащил баннер Львова до певого места! :lol: Интересные опять дела.


Тут можно поспорить… плюнув на политику, для меня этот баннер пока лучшее что было на SSC


----------



## Boris_54

flatron said:


> а сегодня какой дурацкий баннер


согласен! я про этот бело оризонте до ссц ничего не слышал даже...

кстати, кто-нить в курсе, почему нского баннера нету в общем списке??


----------



## flatron

Boris_54 said:


> согласен! я про этот бело оризонте до ссц ничего не слышал даже...


нет,я не про Белу Оризонте,я про баннер который повесел всего пару часов перед ним,тёмный совсем с непонятным городом.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> Он, конечно, несколько уныл и искусственен, как и сам Грозный...
> Но, мне кажется, его просто необходимо разместить.
> 
> В политических целях.
> 
> 
> Короче - Грозный на баннер! :horse:


Поддерживаю !!!


----------



## flatron

Что за Cuenca ?


----------



## fut13

Alive Kenny said:


> глянте, как оно?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location - Ekaterinburg, Russia
> Source - eburg360.narod.ru
> Description - View from Dinamo to Iset River


Мне не нравитсяhno:


----------



## Accel

Как фотка нормально. Но если сравнивать с топовыми баннерами - окажемся где-то в хвосте.


----------



## beaver-hero

У Таллина - отличный баннер сегодня. Правда, слегка не чёткий


----------



## Ultramarine

Да ну, специально обрезать дом, чтобы выше казался... средненько.


----------



## AutoUnion

beaver-hero said:


> У Таллина - отличный баннер сегодня. Правда, слегка не чёткий


Ракурс неудачный, старый город задавлен высотками

Вот это гораздо лучше


----------



## P0ezhai

Минску поставлю единичку, не нравится.


----------



## gorkill

А мне очень даже ничего, поставлю 5.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

мне тоже весьма понравилось, не на 5, но на твёрдую четверку тянет.
Но для Минска не пожалел и 5ки


----------



## gorkill

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> мне тоже весьма понравилось, не на 5, но на твёрдую четверку тянет.
> Но для Минска не пожалел и 5ки


Ты уже проголосовал? А у нас показывает баннер Минска, а голосование за предыдущий, бразильский баннер. Я ему поставил тройку. А ты, видимо 5 влепил :lol:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да не, у меня Минск, всё нормально


----------



## lecri

5/5 Минску )) красиво


----------



## fut13

Мне понравился. Поставлю 4


----------



## beaver-hero

хорошое там благоустройство. Правда, мост криво склеился, но это мелочь. Вид хорош


----------



## **RS**

Екатеринбург 5-го февраля будет


----------



## beaver-hero

ццц, хорошо, конечно. Но как-то насчёт оценок не уверен Темноват. Слишком широкая область взята. Можно было до призмы взять только, тем более на фото в БЦ Вознесенском не горит свет (поэтому он здесь практически незаметен и можно его не вкл. в баннер). Основные "действующие лица" (ФР, хаятт, "демидов" в баннере, жк космос, призма) - неподсвечены, тёмные, слишком далеко.Для хороших оценок - Лучше было подождать пару лет


----------



## alley cat

**RS** said:


> Екатеринбург 5-го февраля будет


Мне баннер не нравится, отправлен сюда *Banner submitting thread *без обсуждения в этой теме (оно было но уже позже). Лучше бы его вообще убрали, так как это позор!


----------



## roi95

Мдяяя.


----------



## Accel

Блин, был же этот же, но в улучшеном варианте, хотя б его бы запостили. Может, еще поменять не поздно?


----------



## fut13

Если менять, то альтернатива нужна. На данный момент вообще такая имеется?


----------



## **RS**

^^имеется!
Вот варианты:
1. Летний Ебург


2. Туманный Ебург


3. Зимний Ебург


4. самый красивый - ночной зимний Ебург


источник - Leorub, Yandex.ru


----------



## Accel

2й и 3й - "я вас умоляю". Первый скучноват. Последний неплох, но убивает не закрытый баннером скелет Демидова. И если не кривить душой, на мегабаннер он тоже не тянет.


----------



## Ultramarine

^^ первый баннер с завалом, подправить надо.


----------



## alley cat

Я вообще не понимаю как такое могло произойти. Человек зашел на форум, первый его пост был, вопрос в теме про Академический район, второй отправка этого баннера (как это правильно называется?) в ротацию. Теперь он с форума свалил, а мы за ним расхлебывай.

Вот баннер который следующий предполагался, и то перефотографированный на будущее лето когда не будет смога, и немного с другого ракурса. 



[nya!]Loki said:


> ^^ вчера после дождя(кликабельно)..кофейная банка опять с вмятиной после ветра


----------



## beaver-hero

Вот ещё:
Umformer'a фотка









тоже темновато (так как в сумерки, фактически получилось фото), но вроде, получше. Тот (выбранный) в идеале тоже норм, плюс салют там попал. Но всё-таки не хватает яркости ему


----------



## RENALD

По-моему все приведенные баннеры лучше того, который будет выставлен 5 февраля.


----------



## roi95

Предпоследний баннер на предыдущей странице самый нормальный.


----------



## gorkill

Последний тоже норм. Да, есть над чем подумать (в смысле замены)


----------



## P0ezhai

Я за этот


----------



## beaver-hero

не, он в данном виде не подходит из-за заваленности и обрезанного отражения. Да всё-равно вряд ли будут тот менять.


----------



## P0ezhai

ну флоп дак флоп.. че поделаешь....


----------



## msasha_65

А мне вот интересно...

Мы тут порой что-то обсуждаем, выкладываем варианты, кому-то что-то предлагаем.. На это в лучшем случае не обращается внимания.

Но - ВДРУГ! - появляется некто с одним постом, куда-то отправляет первую попавшуюся картинку, и она уже в ротации... Как так?
Вот просто интересно, как оно всё работает?

И, кстати - как там с результатами т.н. "расследования" с опусканием наших баннеров?


----------



## P0ezhai

В баннер сабмитинг треде Ян сам выбирает баннеры. А так как в Екате он бы, он выбрал этот баннер даже от сомнительного персонажа.


----------



## fut13

На мой взгляд, из предложенных вариантов, баннер Амформера лучший


----------



## beaver-hero

Вот ещё от* leorub'a* только вопрос - согласится ли он?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/leorub/album/68234/





































Если выравнивать, то вот так только тот баннер получается









хороши фотки у него


----------



## P0ezhai

>


Отлично же!


----------



## P0ezhai

>


Определенно 1. Плохой баннер.


----------



## Accel

> Отлично же!


Абсолютная симметрия - не супер. На тесты Роршаха смахивает.


----------



## fut13

P0ezhai said:


> Отлично же!


Как-то не впечатляет. Февральской революции и вовсе не разглядеть, какая-то пипка сверху белого дома. Мне не нравится


----------



## P0ezhai

Определенно лучше планируемого на 5 февраля.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

**RS** said:


> Екатеринбург 5-го февраля будет


мдээ


----------



## alley cat

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург
> 
> 
> 
> Указание авторства; автор: ant_bravo
> Ссылка на источник; http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3896928/
> Место съемки; Набережная городского пруда.
> Краткое описание содержимого; Вид на городской пруд и город Екатеринбург.


Вот это в сентябре предлагал. Как?


----------



## roi95

Мрачно. На фотках всегда должны быть солнце и зелень как минимум.


----------



## msasha_65

roi95 said:


> Мрачно. На фотках всегда должны быть солнце и зелень как минимум.


Так хорошо? :clown:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

вооооооо!!!!11
ЛСД и амфитамины одобряют


----------



## Accel

> Вот это в сентябре предлагал. Как?


На мой взгляд, лучше, чем всё, что до этого было. С минимумом шопа будет совсем ок.


----------



## Victor90

Чем то сегодняшний баннер Урумчи зацепил. Казалось бы центр Тибета. Самого малонаселенного региона Китая, а по виду и застройке уделают любой российский миллионик .


----------



## Rain 09

Victor90 said:


> Чем то сегодняшний баннер Урумчи зацепил. Казалось бы центр Тибета. Самого малонаселенного региона Китая, а по виду и застройке уделают любой российский миллионик .


это не центр Тибета, а главный город автономии уйгуров


----------



## @rebus

msasha_65 said:


> Так хорошо?


kay:


----------



## K0nstrukt0r

Хабаровск.


----------



## beaver-hero

этот намного лучше, чем который был на баннере


----------



## Accel

^^ Надо полагать, с кайта снято?


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> ^^ Надо полагать, с кайта снято?


Михаил обычно только со змея и снимает 

У него на сайте много панорам с высоты змеиного полёта есть.
(там не только Хабаровск, есть и куча других мест)

Вот линк: (кому интересно)
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/


----------



## yahooeu

Нижний Новгород


----------



## jackass94

а очень даже неплохо.
Думаю, стоит выкладывать их сразу в зарубежную тему, вероятность что примут куда больше. А то здесь дальше обсуждений не доходит


----------



## beaver-hero

да, норм. Но желательно вечернюю с красивым небом


----------



## yahooeu

а можно ссылку на ту тему?


----------



## Askario

Неплохой баннер Ебурга, но темноват внизу.


----------



## KLoun

Влепил единицу Ебургу. Исключительно из-за того, что именно баннер мегауйобищный.

З.Ы. Этой оценкой абсолютно "нотхинг персонал" к самому городу и аборигенам его населяющим - тут скорее наоборот, очень хочу побывать и увидеть вживую многое из того, что на фотках в Свердловской секции (одной из моих любимых на этом форуме и просматриваемых).


----------



## flatron

у Ебурга ужасный баннер! 
Кто его выбрал


----------



## alley cat

^^ Почитайте тему чуть выше сначала, потом думайте чего влеплять. 

P.S. Мы этот баннер не выбирали, так любому городу можно свинью подложить, даже Москве и Санкт-Петербургу, отправив в ротацию 

*--> *


KLoun said:


> баннер мегауйобищный.





flatron said:


> ужасный баннер!


Нам свинью подложил новичек, только зарегистрировавшись на форуме, сразу отправил баннер в ротацию, без обсуждения.


----------



## KLoun

*alley cat*, не сцать, оценивают именно баннер, а не город


----------



## msasha_65

Хабаровску вообще робот штук пятьсот колов в своё время влепил - ну не понравились мы роботу! :lol:

Ничего, даже гордились какое-то время 1-м местом во флопе! :horse:


----------



## @rebus

Екатеринбург нормально идёт! :cheers:
Пока вы спали, вам Америка пятерки понаставила.  Но я не знаю, что будет, когда проснётся Западная Европа. :dunno: 
Надеюсь, всё будет ОК! 

Пока 4.3 при 170 голосах.


----------



## glad

Немного посветлей бы был Екатеринбург,должен был бы лучше смотреться.А так,особенно правая сторона кадра тёмная.


----------



## Siberian

Кстати, да.. справа действительно света не хватает.


----------



## **RS**

Kelsnoopy said:


> Какая красотища, есть оригинал?


http://bigpicture.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/3813.jpg


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Спасибо большое!


----------



## beaver-hero

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Покажи мне хоть 1 пункт в его посте, исходя из которого можно понять, что он хочет его на баннер поставить?
> Тут даже размер не подходит.
> Мало того - авторство не указано (точнее не верно указано)


пункт можешь посмотреть в названии темы. Сюда выкладываются предложения по баннеру. Ты же сам это понимаешь - что срач-то устраивать?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

beaver-hero said:


> пункт можешь посмотреть в названии темы. Сюда выкладываются предложения по баннеру. Ты же сам это понимаешь - что срач-то устраивать?


Так вроде не я его затеял.


----------



## beaver-hero

ты. Я только констатировал факт

В качестве возможной точки для баннера Екб









Фото сделано со строящегося здания на уралмаше.
На фото вид на центр города
Минус его - кран. Можно зашопить, наверное. Но можно при возможности переснять без крана


----------



## xfury

Качество не очень да и из-за дымки ничего толком не видно.


----------



## beaver-hero

в дымке, в общем-то и есть главный плюс этой фотографии. А качество - да, зум просто большой. Но я же и говорю, что ракурс хороший, а с остальным можно поработать


----------



## Kelsnoopy

beaver-hero said:


> ты. Я только констатировал факт
> 
> В качестве возможной точки для баннера Екб


Вау, даже не сказал бы что это в нашей стране, хотя без дымки наверное сразу бы узнал по этим безликим новостройкам
Ракурс что надо!


----------



## jackass94

Ни на что не претендую, сразу говорю 

Где-то в Нижегородской области, автор - ALBERTOZAVR


----------



## cobra713

beaver-hero said:


> ты. Я только констатировал факт
> 
> В качестве возможной точки для баннера Екб
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Фото сделано со строящегося здания на уралмаше.
> На фото вид на центр города
> Минус его - кран. Можно зашопить, наверное. Но можно при возможности переснять без крана


Шикарно, жаль качество не очень


----------



## jackass94

и ближе к теме, Питер

1. Автор - Azog, отсюда


2. Автор - Дмитрий Станякин


3. Автор - Пётр Ушанов


----------



## Accel

Последний 4/5, а то и 5 бы поставил, второй на данный момент недоступен (радикал глючит), остальные (в т.ч. и Ебург в дымке) выше 3 не поставил бы.


----------



## roi95

Харкив уже по второму кругу на баннере что ли.


----------



## Accel

Это каждую ночь так: при смене баннера, че попало вылазит.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

jackass94 said:


> Ни на что не претендую, сразу говорю
> 
> Где-то в Нижегородской области, автор - ALBERTOZAVR


хм, осталось узнать, где это у нас такое)


----------



## fut13

У питера 3 баннер понравился. Салют удачно приукрашивает картину


----------



## Siberian




----------



## glad

Мне Барнаул понравился,неплохой получился вид.


----------



## AutoUnion

Вид хороший!

Но лучше он будет выглядить вечерним или утреним! Когда ещё темновато.


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> на следующей неделе будет Мурманск


На какой следующей?? :nuts:


----------



## W-Hawk

Капчу всё равно обходят при желании, но пыл робота это бы явно поумерило


----------



## **RS**

Ultramarine said:


> Когда Мурманск будет?


Ян обещал на текущей неделе...


----------



## gorkill

**RS** said:


> Ян обещал на текущей неделе...


Наши на Рождество, Масленницу?


----------



## P0ezhai

нашего баннера так и не появилось


----------



## **RS**

после 17-го будет


----------



## flatron

мой собственный баннер Барселоны..


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ну почти-почти
ракурс удачный, но освещение не айс


----------



## flatron

^^ был вечер уже,темновато чуть,хотя мне нравится очень
Но я попозже ещё выложу другие варианты


----------



## Accel

Еще один Ебург:


>


отсюда


----------



## P0ezhai

ААА) Куала Лумпур на баннере. Люблю этот город)


----------



## Ultramarine

P0ezhai said:


> ААА) Куала Лумпур на баннере. Люблю этот город)


Обязательно об этом нужно здесь орать? Весь интерес портишь, а нам ещё два часа его ждать.


----------



## KLoun

Ultramarine said:


> Весь интерес портишь, а нам ещё два часа его ждать.


Переведи часы, если не втерпёж, и не парься


----------



## Ultramarine

Дело не в том, что невтерпёжь, а в том что я поставлю более низкую оценку.

Есть разница между "О! Куала-Лумпур" и "Ааа... Куала-Лумпур." 

Тем более, что баннер за 20 февраля был лучше.


----------



## coth

Accel said:


> Еще один Ебург:


Читайте первую страницу, первое сообщение. Впредь удалять буду всё, что не соответствует правилам.


----------



## Accel

> 1. Размер: 719×123px;
> 2. Пейзаж должен быть городской;
> 3. На баннере не должно быть надписей;
> 4. Не забывайте оставлять место под логотип (в левом нижнем углу);
> 5. Предпочтение отдаётся снимкам сделанными форумчанами SSC;
> 6. Все предложения должны иметь пояснительную записку:
> Указание авторства;
> Ссылка на источник;
> Место съемки;
> Краткое описание содержимого.


Что не устраивает? Автор - я. Место съемки - с балкона. Хотя, если удалите, не расстроюсь, фото не самое удачное


----------



## coth

Тогда так и надо указать, что авторство личное. Я попробую сам обработать фотку. Может что-то получится.


----------



## coth




----------



## yahooeu

Неплохо вышло.


----------



## xfury

Оригинал бы получше качеством -вообще конфетка была бы.


----------



## Accel

Вечером склею поновой с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой, без перенасыщености и прочих безобразий.


----------



## Brad

Жаль, что все самые высокие здания - вообще без света.


----------



## coth

20ого питер будет
http://www.fototema.ru/phototravel/1684-peterburg-panorama.html


----------



## Brad

В кадре - не лучшие представители городской застройки.
Да и цвета - ещё те, из Петербурга Достоевского )
Только композиция ничё так.
А эта трёхэтажка в центре сломанный зуб напоминает, что, в принципе, не типично для Питера.


----------



## Siberian

А что на баннерах должны быть представлены только "лучшие представители городской застройки"? 
А цвета супер на мой взгляд..


----------



## P0ezhai

Лажа ИМХО


----------



## grifon82

Тюмень вид с строительной академии


----------



## Siberian

Очень мутно.


----------



## Accel

Инфернальненько. Напоминает это:



>


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> 20ого питер будет
> http://www.fototema.ru/phototravel/1684-peterburg-panorama.html


ничем не цепляет..
и что это за яркое сизо-бирюзовое пятно слева (правее логотипа)? 

вот ебург хорошо получился на прошлой странице. качество только доработать и ok станет

И кстати как там Барнаул? будет баннер? Хорошая ведь фотка была


----------



## Accel

> и что это за яркое сизо-бирюзовое пятно слева (правее логотипа)?


Дак там все дома в отражении реки цветные.


----------



## fut13

coth said:


> 20ого питер будет
> http://www.fototema.ru/phototravel/1684-peterburg-panorama.html


Что-то не тоhno:
Совсем не впечатлил


----------



## Kelsnoopy

coth said:


> 20ого питер будет
> http://www.fototema.ru/phototravel/1684-peterburg-panorama.html


Это ппц(


----------



## ikeamen

Accel said:


> Дак там все дома в отражении реки цветные.


ну это я понял. не понятно только какое здание может давать такое отражение там


----------



## Accel

Небо.

А вообще, баннер мне понравился, но чтобы ему претендовать на звание баннера "северной Венеции", было бы неплохо оживить его как-нибудь ("гондольером" на прогулочном катерке и т.п.). Сейчас смотрится достаточно вымерше (вытянутые люди в тёмных углах практически невидны).


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Лажа ИМХО


конечно ни одного небоскрёба! :lol:

По Питеру и ничего вроде бы как,но и восторга не испытываю. Середнячком будет видимо.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Сам по себе баннер ничо, такой атмосферный. Но Питер в нём совершенно не узнаётся.


----------



## W-Hawk

Вот Барнаул бы на баннер, хорошая фотка на предыдущей странице, получше Питера смотрится по-моему.


----------



## W-Hawk

Вы будете рады сегодяшнему (во Владике уже 16 марта) баннеру, как и я Уже откомментил и оценил.


----------



## fut13

^^Ждемс)


----------



## Siberian

W-Hawk said:


> Вы будете рады сегодяшнему (во Владике уже 16 марта) баннеру, как и я Уже откомментил и оценил.


Спасибо


----------



## W-Hawk

Сиб, после твоего коммента интрига убита Думаю, все поняли что там на баннере xD


----------



## Siberian

Ну так ты уже недвусмысленно намекнул тоже  Поэтому зачем было дальше скрывать.. если уже формчане некоторые его видят.


----------



## W-Hawk

:lol: Когда-нибудь и от Владика что-нибудь достойное предоставим:cheers:


----------



## Victor90

Сегодня на баннере Барнаул.










С чем я и поздравляю его жителей!


----------



## Medoed

^^Ага, и у нас через два часа будет!


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Чет я пропустил Барнаул, и в рейтингах не могу найти...


ПЫСЫ аааа, с временем путаница, на моих часах почти 9 вечера, а тут уже пол 11 показывает, я думал утреннее время)))


----------



## KLoun

*Zlat Palonsky*, 16-го марта был.


----------



## Siberian

Victor90 said:


> С чем я и поздравляю его жителей!


Спасибо 



Zlat Palonsky said:


> Чет я пропустил Барнаул, и в рейтингах не могу найти...
> 
> ПЫСЫ аааа, с временем путаница, на моих часах почти 9 вечера, а тут уже пол 11 показывает, я думал утреннее время)))


До Барнаула на баннере еще надо дожить


----------



## P0ezhai

Дожил) Поставил 5 из патриотизма)


----------



## yahooeu

Хороший баннер. Красивый город. Поздравляю!


----------



## roi95

Отличный баннер и рейтинг пока хороший. Но завтра проснутся пшеки.


----------



## Ultramarine

> *title:* Bernaul skyline


Очепятка, однако.


----------



## alley cat

Поздравляю! Цвет хороший. Ярко красиво.


----------



## cobra713

Поставил 4. Хороший баннер.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Баннер хороший! 5/5


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Барнаул-барнаул, айнананэээээй


----------



## ALEXEJ

ого! Барнаул, оказывается очень даже мегаполисно выглядит, очень отличное фото, очень приятно* удивило*!!!!


----------



## Dimas89

Великолепный баннер у Барнаула!


----------



## Askario

Крутой баннер.


----------



## Siberian

Рад, что вам нравится 
Не ожидал такой хорошей реакции.


----------



## glad

Пока очень удачные оценки идут.Молодцы Барнаул!


----------



## fut13

Приятно когда города с 600 тыс. населением могут выставить красивый скайлайн!
Мои поздравления и заслуженная 5!


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Мои поздравления!
Сибу отдельно, это твоя работа, если не ошибаюсь?


----------



## Siberian

Да, моя, спасибо


----------



## P0ezhai

Единички пошли.... Поляки проснулись однако....


----------



## gorkill

P0ezhai said:


> Единички пошли.... Поляки проснулись однако....


Завидуют


----------



## ikeamen

[78] Suburban Knight on March 16, 2011 07:08:49
tacky Russian nouveau riche nowhere city - 2/5

гыг)))


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> [78] Suburban Knight on March 16, 2011 07:08:49
> tacky Russian nouveau riche nowhere city - 2/5
> 
> гыг)))


Я тоже обратил внимание на этот комент. Фанат из Лидса, видимо нам все ещё ЧМ 2018 простить не может. )


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Поставьте Мурманск вместо Питера 20-го числа пожалуйста!


----------



## Siberian

ikeamen said:


> [78] Suburban Knight on March 16, 2011 07:08:49
> tacky Russian nouveau riche nowhere city - 2/5
> 
> гыг)))


Город нуворишей, лоооолЛ!! :banana::banana: :lol:
Это же комплимент


----------



## KLoun

Siberian said:


> Город нуворишей...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Вот и у вас погоняло есть.
А чё... Нувориш-Сити... звучит!
С пламенным приветом из Дефолт-Сити 

З.Ы. "Опятерил" ещё ночью.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Нью-Васюки, да и только! 
Еще камент подобный *"i see kitsch*" ))


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Нувориш-Сити 
Привет из Поребрик-Сити!


----------



## Siberian

Kelsnoopy said:


> Поставьте Мурманск вместо Питера 20-го числа пожалуйста!


Это уже не в наших силах )


----------



## ikeamen

Kelsnoopy said:


> Поставьте Мурманск вместо Питера 20-го числа пожалуйста!


в этом вам только на всевышнего уповать..


----------



## Victor90

Поздравления Питеру! 

P.S. Без обид, но баннер не очень. Получает пятерку только как Северная столица нашей Родины.


----------



## cobra713

Чё-то вообще никак. Во флопе будет


----------



## AutoUnion

У Питера полно гораздо более интересных и узнаваемых мест................ а это вообще непонятно что за место такое.


----------



## P0ezhai

Поздравляю Питер. Но ставлю 2. Без обид.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Victor90 said:


> P.S. Без обид, но баннер не очень. Получает пятерку только как Северная столица нашей Родины.


Да это вообще как специально! Писали же несколько человек, что баннер херь, нафига его ставить?


----------



## Siberian

^^ А иностранцы ставят хорошие оценки.


----------



## beaver-hero

не, баннер хорош, вполне. Атмосферный. Только лёгкий перекос налево получился. Но не так страшно


----------



## Topoliok

А против вчерашнего польского чьи теперь боты оценки ставят?! аж 1211 проголосовавших, интересненько...


----------



## ikeamen

*coth*, а где новосибирские баннеры в списке всех русских баннеров?


----------



## ambient

Офигеть! Случайно замеил что на баннере написано Питер. А то даже он внимания не привлекал к себе. Унылый. Просто фотка очень мрачная, яркая хорошо бы смотрелась.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Тут видимо все от индивидуального восприятия цветов, мне вот такой тон не кажется мрачным, скорее атмосферный и необычный.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Поздравляю Питер. Но ставлю 2. Без обид.


я ни одному российскому баннеру никогда меньше 5 не ставил. Хотя бы из чувства патриотизЬма


----------



## Siberian

^^ Причем тут патриотизм и оценки для баннеров? 
Надо ставить заслуживающую оценку.


----------



## yahooeu

ikeamen said:


> *coth*, а где новосибирские баннеры в списке всех русских баннеров?


Ага...и только у Москвы рейтинг поправили после атаки ботов.
У Нижнего с Самарой и осталось. 1312 голосов...явно же видно, что бот!


----------



## KLoun

flatron said:


> я ни одному российскому баннеру никогда меньше 5 не ставил. Хотя бы из чувства патриотизЬма


А потом ещё кто-то удивляется, что поляки из "чувства братской любви" ставят россобаннерам единички


----------



## glad

В каком месте этот баннер? Ни могу определить.Вроде канал Грибоедова?


----------



## ikeamen

KLoun said:


> А потом ещё кто-то удивляется, что поляки из "чувства братской любви" ставят россобаннерам единички


 одно дело поддержать своих, а совсем другое - сговориться и опустить другой (чужой).. последним, думаю, ни один нормальный человек заниматься не будет.. поэтому и подключают ботов..


----------



## **RS**

Товарищи,баннер Мурманска будет 5-го апреля!


----------



## Ysh

поздравления Питеру


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Siberian said:


> ^^ А иностранцы ставят хорошие оценки.


Где ж они хорошие? 
Для такого города 3.75 это полный п…
Даже не топ100

А весной, 5-го апреля, когда зима у всех уже в печенках сидит поставили Мурманск…


----------



## roi95

Да уж,питерский баннер ещё тот отстой. Поставил 5 только потому,что свой город на баннере,иначе бы 1.


----------



## BlackShark

Хоть и не нравится никому баннер, но он очень хороший, скажу я. Ставил 5 по делу.
Настроение СПб замечательно передается. И вообще, фрустративно-депрессивная тема тоже должна быть отражена на баннерах.


----------



## jackass94

^^

Присоединяюсь, мне тоже очень баннер понравился


----------



## KLoun

BlackShark said:


> Хоть и не нравится никому баннер, но он очень хороший, скажу я. Ставил 5 по делу.
> Настроение СПб замечательно передается. И вообще, фрустративно-депрессивная тема тоже должна быть отражена на баннерах.


Согласен. Причина такой же оценки примерно такая же.


----------



## flatron

glad said:


> В каком месте этот баннер? Ни могу определить.Вроде канал Грибоедова?


нет это река Мойка. Отлично же видно на берегу с которго снимали Главный штаб.


----------



## glad

flatron said:


> нет это река Мойка. Отлично же видно на берегу с которго снимали Главный штаб.


Теперь узнал,спасибо.Необычно снято.По переулку пройти и бывшее ДЛТ будет.


----------



## Murman

**RS** said:


> Товарищи,баннер Мурманска будет 5-го апреля!


Ну наконец-то


----------



## flatron

ужасный баннер сегодня 
Худший.


----------



## Victor90

^^Прямо Need for Speed Underground 2 какой-то. Только размазанный.


----------



## ikeamen

баннеры опять сломались, да?


----------



## P0ezhai

Нет. Щас только зашел поставил 2 баннеру Панамы Сити


----------



## flatron

красивый баннер сегодня.


----------



## roi95

А чё за город?


----------



## jackass94

Gold Сoast


----------



## P0ezhai

Это где такой? Я подумал сначала что это Абу-Даби


----------



## Ultramarine

П0езжай, читать умеешь?

*location* Surfers Paradise, *Australia*


----------



## P0ezhai

Когда я спросил у нас уже баннер сан пауло был


----------



## Ultramarine

Так там тоже написано


----------



## P0ezhai

Да емае. Я спрашивал про город о котором шла речь, а не о сан пауло. И у меня не было возможности посмотреть локацию потому что уже другой город на баннере был


----------



## flatron

насколько Сан-Паулу классно смотрится живьём и насколько неудачный баннер


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> насколько Сан-Паулу классно смотрится живьём и насколько неудачный баннер


Тоже самое можно сказать про недавний баннер Питера.


----------



## KLoun

P0ezhai said:


> И у меня не было возможности посмотреть локацию потому что уже другой город на баннере был


Ты меня пугаешь... У тебя правда на компе машина времени (которая взад работает) не инсталлирована? Или это всё же человеческий фактор?


----------



## Topoliok

всегда можно посмотреть баннер за любой день, archives - слева не странице с оценкой текущего баннера


----------



## flatron

сегодня на баннере Ровинь в Хорватии. Красивый город,был там


----------



## Murman

Для меня баннер Сан-Франциско самый лучший баннер , который был на SSC!!!


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

ambient said:


> Кстати да. Ну и дескать едьте, у нас есть отель мировой сети. Хотя я в Панорамио Африку смотрел, там хилтоны среди трэша.


Не поверишь - Хилтон и в Европе тот еще совок.:bash:


----------



## ambient

Я о том что крутые гостиницы среди нищих хижин. Хотя у нас тоже подобное бывает.


----------



## beaver-hero

Астана очень прилично смотрится


----------



## P0ezhai

Да)) Мне понравилась)


----------



## fut13

Тоже хотел написать. Сначала удивился, не ожидал увидеть такую Астану.


----------



## Victor90

Степь, да степь кругом.


----------



## grifon82

fut13 said:


> Тоже хотел написать. Сначала удивился, не ожидал увидеть такую Астану.


я вообще не поверил что это Астана, залез в гугль мапс - действительно Астана.
Слева горка оказалась развлекательным центром.


----------



## beaver-hero

ну, форумчане SSC-то уж должны знать о ключевых объектах Астаны


----------



## fut13

beaver-hero said:


> ну, форумчане SSC-то уж должны знать о ключевых объектах Астаны


Не поверишь, вроде в отдельности что-то видел, но такого общего плана еще нет


----------



## P0ezhai

Про горку кто-то недавно писал на форуме в нашей секции.


----------



## ambient

Правильнее сказать не горка, а шатёр. Понятие горка обычно используется в смысле склона.


----------



## KLoun

ambient said:


> Правильнее сказать не горка, а шатёр.


Дык, оно так и называется


----------



## ambient

Ну вот я и говорю - говорите правильно.


----------



## jackass94

сегодняшний баннер - лучшее, что я видел за все время здесь


----------



## Victor90

Да. Хороший у города ангелов баннер.


----------



## Siberian

Классика ) Скайлайн из боевиков начала 90-х ))


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

Victor90 said:


> Да. Хороший у города ангелов баннер.


Такие вещи в динамике смотреть шикарно. Впечатляют съемки захода на посадку из кабины пилотов в Санта-Монике... Особенно ночью.


----------



## flatron

ambient said:


> Правильнее сказать не горка, а шатёр. Понятие горка обычно используется в смысле склона.


а шатёр горкой называют на Урале?


----------



## beaver-hero

нет, конечно


----------



## AJIekc

нету баннера про космонавтику....


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Вам постоянно хотелось бы так, хотелось бы так, а в итоге посмотри что от Питера ставят… какая разница откуда снято если место красивое


----------



## ikeamen

^^ +1


----------



## coth

*MODERATION NOTE*

Если ещё кто не заметил на сайте проводится чемпионат мира сверхвысоких зданий. 

20 мая Город Столиц сразится с комплексом Абраж аль-Баит

-> Чемпионат мира сверхвысоких зданий​


----------



## P0ezhai

мда... нехилого нам противника подкинули


----------



## Evrasia 99911

301м. VS 601м. :crazy:

При этом масса против палки... К чему только...?


----------



## coth

Шансы против Абраж аль-Баит большие, но дальше против Empire State Building почти нулевые.


----------



## P0ezhai

Это точно. 
Выграют весь батол либо ЕСБ либо Халифа, так как наиболее известны.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Надо бы статью в английской википедии про город столиц поправить, фоток новых добавить, кто-нибудь умеет? 
А то на info кликнут и нет шансов


----------



## Accel

Это не конкурс, а профанация. Фотки не отбирались, отдельные фотки сняты какими-то криворукими на сотовый телефон начала 2000х годов, половины зданий еще не построена и вместо них идет рендер. В итоге, все голосуют а) за свою страну б) если страна и там и там - не своя, то за качественную картинку. На высоту и пр. параметры никто не смотрит.
По-хорошему, нужно через модеров организаторам батла передать самую каественную нереально охрененную фотку ГС и плюсом всей секцией её отжамкать. Тогда этот недострой будет побежден 100%.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Нутк Питер на баннер поставите? Он же заслуживает хорошего


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Плюсую.


----------



## xfury

Soglasen, banner nado stavit


----------



## S_Flab

Баннер Саратова вообще был где-нибудь?


----------



## beaver-hero

где-нибудь может и был, но не в шапке SSC


----------



## coth

S_Flab said:


> Баннер Саратова вообще был где-нибудь?


Были нормальные предложения? Сделай хорошую фотку, будет баннер.


----------



## S_Flab

coth said:


> Были нормальные предложения? Сделай хорошую фотку, будет баннер.


нет, я имею в виду кто-нибудь пытался сделать баннер? есть какие-то варианты уже? или никто даже не захотел этим заниматься?


----------



## beaver-hero

варианты были


----------



## P0ezhai

баннер сегодня хорош!!!


----------



## W-Hawk

Грозный на баннере хорошо смотрится.


----------



## uralural

Как вам вариант Перми?


----------



## ikeamen

ну и чё. я тоже поставил 5 только из-за того, что Brainstorm оттуда родом  
больше Рига для меня ничего не сделала) и баннер - фигня.


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> ну и чё. я тоже поставил 5 только из-за того, что Brainstorm оттуда родом
> больше Рига для меня ничего не сделала) и баннер - фигня.


А зачем тогда ставить "5"? Потому что Dj Riga и Brainstorm "круты"? Ну я и говорю, что отличная логика


----------



## Accel

> А зачем тогда ставить "5"? Потому что Dj Riga и Brainstorm "круты"? Ну я и говорю, что отличная логика


Сам небось Москве пятерку влепил за довольно заурядный "красный" баннер


----------



## KLoun

Accel said:


> Сам небось Москве пятерку влепил за довольно заурядный "красный" баннер


Наврядли.


----------



## ikeamen

KLoun said:


> А зачем тогда ставить "5"?


хорошие песни. поэтому и 5!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

По совету перенёс сюда баннер из темы скайлайнов и добавил ещё парочку.
Как вам?

Москва. Из фотографии Dmitry Mordolff:









ссылка на оригинал фотографии

*************

Хабаровск. Из фотографии sariv:










*************

Владивосток. Из фотографии vlvart:










Только сейчас понял, что на последнем баннере логотип закроет военные корабли, а я только из-за них решил взять этот вид, эх


----------



## yahooeu

Московский хорош)


----------



## Kit310

S_Flab said:


> А чё такого?.. Типо то что чеченцы строят а не мы? Ну и что.. На наши же деньги...


Вот именно, чечены строят себе всё на наши деньги. Как-будто мы им дань платим.


----------



## S_Flab

Kit310 said:


> Вот именно, чечены строят себе всё на наши деньги. Как-будто мы им дань платим.


Ну с дань полностью согласен. Если не будем платить, они на нас пойдут... к тому же с каждым годом их всё больше и больше....:bash:
Но в принципе для баннера это значения не имеет=)


----------



## flatron

son_of_the_sun said:


> По совету перенёс сюда баннер из темы скайлайнов и добавил ещё парочку.
> Как вам?
> Москва. Из фотографии Dmitry Mordolff:


это вообще лучший баннер,что я тут видел! :cheers:




ikeamen said:


> ну и чё. я тоже поставил 5 только из-за того, что Brainstorm оттуда родом
> больше Рига для меня ничего не сделала) и баннер - фигня.


а как же Лайма Вайкуле?


----------



## P0ezhai

> это вообще лучший баннер,что я тут видел!


Да ну. слишком неоднородный. слева красный справа бледный


----------



## Kelsnoopy

P0ezhai said:


> Да ну. слишком неоднородный. слева красный справа бледный


Что-то у тебя с цветами не то, да и потом посмотри на баннер Сан-Франциско, что на первом месте в ТОП-100…*а этот баннер Москвы вообще прекрасный


----------



## cobra713

son_of_the_sun said:


> По совету перенёс сюда баннер из темы скайлайнов и добавил ещё парочку.
> Как вам?
> 
> Москва. Из фотографии Dmitry Mordolff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


справа полоса чёрная


----------



## son_of_the_sun

cobra713 said:


> справа полоса чёрная


Останкинская телебашня.


----------



## Accel

Хороший баннер, на четверку.
Кремль слишком жестоко обрублен, плюс, эти коммиблоки по центру рушат целостность картинки, деля её на две части, а разные оттенки по краям это впечатление усиливают.
Назвать его распрекрасным сложно, хотя в топ-100, наверняка, попадет.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

даешь москву на банер!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

cobra713 said:


> справа полоса чёрная


Пардон, возможно неправильно понял. Видимо имелась в виду рамка от фото.



Accel said:


> Кремль слишком жестоко обрублен


Это да. Но там сам по себе ракурс такой, что-то остаётся обрубленным.
Можно опустить чуть ниже, что бы деревья сада выступили в роли "обрубателей":










По поводу разных оттенков — фотография сделана на закате, поэтому такое необычное освещение. Часть города уже начала погружаться во тьму 
Добавил в исходный пост ссылку на оригинал.


----------



## xfury

Москву на баннер надо все же.


----------



## YouMad

Вот Баннер москвы вообще шикарно,а как его в лист ожидания запихнуть ?

это модеры должны делать ?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Да ну. слишком неоднородный. слева красный справа бледный


в этом же вся фишка! Это прекрасно!


----------



## ALEXEJ

Brad said:


> До встречи с Эмпайр Стейт Билдинг дойдет, но не дальше


чтобы это случилось Эмпайр должен забороть Ocean Heights, возможно у классики будет меньше сторонников


----------



## P0ezhai

Заборет. Ещё и батол весь выиграет.


----------



## Kit310

Сиднейский баннер просто суперский :carrot:


----------



## P0ezhai

Красивый но смотреть на него долго не получается почему то. резкости не хватает что ли и пересвеченый местами.


----------



## ALEXEJ

P0ezhai said:


> Заборет. Ещё и батол весь выиграет.


не факт! смотрим по абсолюту : Эмпайр взял 863. ГС взял 849, несущественная разница, при этом инетерес баттлы вызвали соответственно 960 и 1058 при том что в соперниках имели просто прикольную высотку и супертолл+комплекс соответственно. Так что Алмаз или Гуанчжоу вполне возможно будем оспаривать...


----------



## P0ezhai

У Абраж аль Байта в мире куча противников как я заметил. И они голосовали не за ГС, а против комплекса в мекке. Возможно даже против мусульман


----------



## ALEXEJ

P0ezhai;78297908Возможно даже[B said:


> против[/B] мусульман


возможность голосования от противного также не исключим, если чё  у амеров больше противников (КМК) чем у Масквы


----------



## P0ezhai

А как же поляки наши любимые? Они против амеров?


----------



## P0ezhai

Мусульмане негодуют


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Да не сделать нам ESB вы что прикалываетесь?


----------



## YouMad

При чем тут ЕСБ ? если ГС выходит на китайскую 300 метровую шнягу


----------



## ALEXEJ

Kelsnoopy said:


> Да не сделать нам ESB вы что прикалываетесь?


Читай по буквам : будет предварительный файт ЕСВ с иным домиком, голосуй и будет тебе (нам всем)счастье... думаю понятно...


YouMad said:


> При чем тут ЕСБ ? если ГС выходит на китайскую 300 метровую шнягу


несмешно, именно что шняга, это верно подметил...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Гляжу я, ГС сильно побил АбраЖ'а 

Что и следовало ожидать...


----------



## YouMad

где можно увидеть очередь баннеров ?


----------



## YouMad

Вид с верхней станции "Горная Карусель"
















ящитаю это просто мега круто 

Красная поляна если чо


----------



## gorkill

Сегодняшний баннер Берлина: вроде смотришь на каждое здание в отдельности- ничего особенного. А в целом сразу обращает на себя внимание.


----------



## KLoun

Второй Сочинский - мегасупер!!!!!


----------



## xfury

KLoun said:


> ?????? ????????? - ?????????!!!!!


+1000


----------



## P0ezhai

Абу Даби цепляет. Долго могу смотреть на него.


----------



## beaver-hero

говнобаннер у абу-даби. Как будто горизонт завален, нечёткий какой-то. Здания какие-то одинаковые. Скучный


----------



## P0ezhai




----------



## Kelsnoopy

Надо было 2 отдельных чампа проводить, для классических высоток и для современных… Интересно было бы посмотреть как наш МГУ тягается с каким-нибудь Крайслер-билдингом


----------



## P0ezhai

Вы наверно любите матчи нашей сборной по футболу с ведущими сборными мира?  (такая аналогия сразу напрашивается)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ну а чем же плохо это?

Старые VS старых
новые vs новых

Так и нужно было, т.к. победителем будет ESB или Халифа. (по-любэ) - новый небоскрёб против старого Эмпайра...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Есб - фигня по сравнению с Крайслером, даже в подметки не годится. ИМХО.


----------



## P0ezhai

крайслер был бы легендарным небудь эсб


----------



## Kelsnoopy

P0ezhai said:


> крайслер был бы легендарным небудь эсб


А не будь Крайслера легендарным был бы Трамп, только вы это к чему?


----------



## ALEXEJ

выслал предложения на тред обсуждения баттла supertalls world cup, кто согласный просьба поддержать )) или внести свои предложения


----------



## Bez_imena

Проголосовать братьев русских :cheers2:


----------



## Accel

Уж лучше бы они его не хэдеэрили...


----------



## ikeamen

да HDR там явно лишний.. для такого качества..

ну а вообще баннер красивый.. 



Bez_imena said:


> Проголосовать братьев русских :cheers2:


5/5


----------



## P0ezhai

Тайбэй проигрывает Гонк Конгской елде... печаль..


----------



## Ultramarine

P0ezhai said:


> Тайбэй проигрывает Гонк Конгской елде... печаль..


Кто бы не прошёл, в следующем туре петронас выиграет, так что это всё равно.


----------



## Accel

Ну что, почти всё ясно.
Дубай выходит на Крайслер, Петронас на ЕСБ. ЕСБ давит Петронасов, Халифа Крайслера, ЕСБ выигрывает финал. Хотя, возможны сюрпризы.


----------



## paRadoX_2

А сколько примерно россиян на форуме?


----------



## coth

а какое это имеет отношение к теме про баннер?


----------



## P0ezhai

Это наверно имеет отношегие к тому, сможем ли мы победить ЭСБ


----------



## coth

А это строго запрещено здесь делать


----------



## P0ezhai

Эх.... завтра уже батл.... Да поможет нам бог


----------



## Accel

> А это строго запрещено здесь делать


Вы про накрутку? Он, возможно, спрашивал про возможность победить без накрутки, просто отмобилизовав всех и вся.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ultramarine said:


> следующий чемпионат будет по телебашням.


Победитель - *CN tower* 

ЗЫ: очень удивлён, что Илья (*Кот*) проголосовал за Эмпаир...


----------



## P0ezhai

По мне так Башня в Гуанчжоу победитель


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Эйфелева победит…)


----------



## butovo

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Победитель - *CN tower*
> 
> ЗЫ: очень удивлён, что Илья (*Кот*) проголосовал за Эмпаир...


Выявлен второй предатель: surovy_mag.


----------



## P0ezhai

Ещё BlackShark, Major Deegan


----------



## coth

*MODERATION NOTE*

Ещё раз напоминаю. 
Призывы, даже косвенные к накрутке не допускаются. Голосовать можно по собственному желанию, обсуждать можно, но намекать на накрутку нет.​


----------



## P0ezhai

А призывы просто к участию в голосовании?


----------



## W-Hawk

butovo said:


> Выявлен второй предатель: surovy_mag.


Я думал голосовать за ЭСБ, но перед тем, как сделать выбор, я посмотрел на претендентов, и патриотизм взял верх:lol: Так первый голос отправился в счёт отечественного небоскрёба, а я не стал предателем, бгг.


----------



## xfury

не только отечественного, но и единственного из Европы. 



> Ещё раз напоминаю.
> Призывы, даже косвенные к накрутке не допускаются. Голосовать можно по собственному желанию, обсуждать можно, но намекать на накрутку нет.


Дык админы же по русски не бум-бум, они и не догадаются.


----------



## lolwhat

Что то нечисто=о,за ГС так голоса полетели стремительно 

надеюсь Стрелллоококк не создал на каком-нибудь форуме тему
с призывами "ВСЕ СУДА!!!111111регистрируйтесь и голосуйте"


ПС:пробил наугад по поиску уже 3 человек которые голосовали за ЭСБ 
все оказались украинцами =о

Ох уж эта братская любовь


----------



## P0ezhai

Голосовать могут только участники ссц


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Как только ГС догоняет ЭСБ, ЭСБ от него улетает далеко.

Политическая война тут имеет главную роль (как всегда)...


----------



## W-Hawk

lolwhat said:


> Ох уж эта братская любовь


Да ладно, многим нравится ЭСБ только из-за того, что это же ЭСБ! Не думаю, что "братская любовь" тут играет большую роль.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Я всё понимаю, признавать старое здание - обязаны люди, но а дальше как? 

"*нужно дать дорогу молодым!*"

Иначе все молодые (не просто коробки, а имеющие значение здания для страны, для Европы (в какой-то степени)) + имеющие свою архитектуру (идею, исполнение)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Голосование сколько дней продолжается? 4-5?


----------



## lolwhat

в Нью-Йорке сейчас 8 утра 

ЕСБ даже без поддержки своего города идет почти вровень.Сейчас подтянутся муриканцы и все =/

эта дуелька наверно самая увлекательная )


----------



## coth

xfury said:


> Дык админы же по русски не бум-бум, они и не догадаются.


Это очень большое заблуждение


----------



## W-Hawk

А на баннере тем временем Москва, Красная площадь.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
О чём ты? О_о


----------



## W-Hawk

Дело в том, что во Владивостоке уже настало время, когда новый баннер виден


----------



## theAlone

Это наглость))

А вообще, днём разрыв в пользу ЕСБ был большой, думал - всё. Но нет, сейчас всего 10 голосов.


----------



## Accel

В прошлом туре суммарно проголосовало почти 1200, сейчас 900, так что еще народ пожамкать должен.


----------



## Ultramarine

ШМФЦ вообще 150 голосов Крайслеру проиграл, но общее количество оценок меньше.

Если бы ГоСт попал бы на Крайслер вместо Эмпайра, то я может быть и за Крайслер проголосавал.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

theAlone said:


> Это наглость))


Но это факт...



theAlone said:


> Но нет, сейчас всего 10 голосов.


Удивлён... Сейчас: 492 VS 485


----------



## xfury

Нам тоже так надо было. Но форум то американцами поддерживается, вот им все можно.

Впрочем кот сам за ESB проголосовал. Патриотизма нет.


----------



## P0ezhai

удивлен честно. я тоже думал что все)))


----------



## SeregaRUS

Не удивительно что Город Столиц проигрывает, учитывая количество народу из России, проголосовавших за ESB. Думаю пара десятков человек таких может и наберётся. Если уж сам кот против своих голосует


----------



## xfury

Будь на месте ГС что-либо другое проголосовал бы за ЕСБ, без вопросов. Культовая башня, но тут должен быть патриотизм. Или все 5-ки последнего баннера Москвы от его красоты что ли?


----------



## Kit310

А что случилось с рейтингом баннеров?


----------



## SeregaRUS

Мне кажется даже если бы я не был русским, всё равно проголосовал бы за ГС. Потому что ГС - это произведение искусства, ESB тоже конечно исторический памятник, но с архитектурной точки зрения здание некрасивое. Нужно давать дорогу молодым, а не голосовать за худшее здание только по тому что оно старое и разрекламированное американскими фильмами.


----------



## ikeamen

Нужно просто чтоб каждый кто следит за голосованием напомнил у себя в городских чайных-флудилках, что в принципе можно голосовать.. многие ведь не знают. не обязательно ж агитировать..
В Саратове вот молодцы, знают. В Ростове тоже 

а предателей: IgorTCRS24 AlexNSK Jabunja -WingS- coth surovy_mag и др. - на костёр 
^^
это была шутка (для тех, кто модератор)


----------



## theAlone

Сейчас разрыв в 13 голосов, от души желаю, чтобы ГС обогнал ЕСБ:cheers:

add

ну и чтобы это


theAlone said:


> Мне кажется, что счёт будет идти в равную, но победит ESB на несколько десятков очков.


не сбылось


----------



## SeregaRUS

У нас в Саратове один оставил во флудильне ссылку на голосование, так некоторые наши попёрлись голосовать за ESB :banana:


----------



## P0ezhai

в том то и прикол что ссылки которые я распространял не обязуют голосовать за гс. следовательно ничего не нарушают.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Радует то, что все те, кто голосует за ГС, кто за ГС болеет, с юморком относятся к дуэли - это правильно! 

Америкашки все на нас надулись, придумывают новые планы, как нас на костре сжечь


----------



## Kit310

Может для обсуждения "supertalls world cup" надо было создать отдельную тему? Эта всё-таки про баннеры. Кто-нибудь знает что случилось с рейтингом баннеров, почему он так перекроился? У многих баннеров резко изменился средний балл. Из топ 100 вылетели "Московский Закат", Питерский мост и Барнаул. Но зато туда попали другие баннеры Москвы и Петербурга на 41 и 69 места.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20101220
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110320
Также в топ попали Баннеры Нижнего (55 место) и Самары (94 место), у которых рейтинг был ниже трёх баллов.
Екатеринбург 93 и 57 места.
Мурманск 67.
Вологда 46.
Грозный 91.


----------



## ALEXEJ

ikeamen said:


> а предателей: IgorTCRS24 AlexNSK Jabunja -WingS- coth surovy_mag и др. - на костёр
> ^^
> это была шутка (для тех, кто модератор)


не корретно, люди голосуют сердцем (вспоминаем выборы, когда выбрали "сердцем" непопулярного Ельцина), на мой вкус действительно ГС привлекательней ЭСБ, вот если-бы Петронас, или чего ещё интересное... без вопросов минусанул-бы ГС. Кстати можно считать это голосование мини флеш-переписью активных юзеров российской секции )) в ЭСБ лишь голосов 6-8 наших )) Кстати еасли кто заметил наша дискуссия влёхкую уделывает любую другую, и не удивительно, уж очень противоречивые здания Олд Скул и Хай-Тек дизайн.
СоС- вин!!! )))
Зы: счас тока приметил серую добавку к тексту... как выяснилось из Саратова 2-е предпочли икон, хисторик, легенд и прочую (как верно сказал Аскарио) мыльную муйню )))


----------



## Tuxedo

Рискну предложить исторический баннер. 










Екатеринбург, 1910 г.
Фото С.М. Прокудина-Горского. Он знаменит тем, что изобрел цветную фотографию еще в начале 20 в.


----------



## ikeamen

Kit310 said:


> Может для обсуждения "supertalls world cup" надо было создать отдельную тему? Эта всё-таки про баннеры.


по-моему её самое время создать 



ALEXEJ said:


> Кстати можно считать это голосование мини флеш-переписью активных юзеров российской секции ))


врядли. там более чем половина на мой взгляд - иностранцы в списке. европейцы преимущественно..


Tuxedo said:


> Рискну предложить исторический баннер.


фотка классная, опередившая время в которое была сделана. но не оценят ведь.. жалко. во флопе болтаться будет..


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Утро…*сдаём 11 голосов, какой стресс какой стресс!


----------



## Kit310

Красная Площадь заняла 81-е место в рейтинге


----------



## butovo

СоС вырвался вперёд!


----------



## P0ezhai

угу. семь голосов вывозим


----------



## paRadoX_2

когда заканчивается голосование?


----------



## bus driver

paRadoX_2 said:


> когда заканчивается голосование?


20 июня


----------



## Murman

Странно, что в списке проголосовавших у ESB на 50 чел. больше.


----------



## butovo

Murman said:


> Странно, что в списке проголосовавших у ESB на 50 чел. больше.


Ты их вручную пересчитывал? Или только разницу? У них ники длинные.


----------



## Murman

butovo said:


> Ты их вручную пересчитывал? Или только разницу? У них ники длинные.


Достаточно в ворде посмотреть количество слов, и это с учётом ников с пробелами между словами.


----------



## paRadoX_2

СоС держится только из за фото


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Еслиб фото было другое, с нижнего взгляда, то он ещё больше голосов бы заработал


----------



## lolwhat

Если бы на фотке ГС был бы с подсветкой я думаю он бы больше голосов взял

кстати чем там в голосовании некоторые недовольны ?
ФСБ ПУТИН ВЗЯТКА да ?)


----------



## Accel

> кстати чем там в голосовании некоторые недовольны ?


Тем, что при нажатии "кто как проголосовал" за ГС сильно меньше проголосовавших, в отличие от итоговых циферок.


----------



## P0ezhai

Кстати да. Это довольно странно.


----------



## alekssa1

534 esb vs 485 coc
по количеству проголосовавших ников


----------



## ALEXEJ

что кстати совсем непонятно, откуда взялся "воздух" и как он приклеился к итоговой сумме проголосивших... ФБР? Моссад? провокация хистори-любителей?


----------



## paRadoX_2

все находят свои ники в списке?


----------



## Accel

> ФБР? Моссад? провокация хистори-любителей?


Может, кто-то искусственно подогревает интерес?


----------



## ikeamen

^^
mg: и это за полчаса примерно..
снимут нахрен же вообще


----------



## Ultramarine

Это глюк, по списку за ГоСт меньше голосов.


----------



## ikeamen

Ultramarine said:


> Это глюк


и как это доказать?)


----------



## lolwhat

Что за шняга ? неужели какой-то клоун нарегил аккаунтов и голосует за ГС 

это уже не смешно просто позоримся


----------



## Ultramarine

ikeamen said:


> и как это доказать?)


Посчитать количество проголосовавших пользователей в списке 

Ctrl+F и майкрософт ворд в помощь.


----------



## P0ezhai

Ян в курсе проблемы но ничего пока не сделал. 
А столько акков за полчаса нарегить нереально


----------



## ikeamen

Ultramarine said:


> Посчитать количество проголосовавших пользователей в списке
> 
> Ctrl+F и майкрософт ворд в помощь.


я знаю как посчитать, спасибо.
говорю про другое, а именно что снимут с конкурска по причине "русские совсем оуели.. КГБ накручивает.." и тп


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ох, ё моё mg:

Не смешно, дествительно...


----------



## P0ezhai

Кгб взломало голосовалку? 
ЗЫ что то враг наших баннеров стал за ГС и накручивает голоса похоже


----------



## Accel

> А столько акков за полчаса нарегить нереально


Если бы даже реально нарегили и проголосовали, они были бы в списке, чего мы не наблюдаем.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Мне думается, что это специально делают. (админы с форума, чтоб снять ГС (не хотят, чтоб ЭСБ реально проиграл ГС'у))


----------



## P0ezhai

регать акки бесполезно. они все на виду и в случае выигрыша каждый проверят на дату регистрации и реальность.


----------



## P0ezhai

Американцы проснутся и у них инфаркт случится.


----------



## Accel

По-моему, кто-то просто нашел дыру в голосовалке.


----------



## SeregaRUS

Всё поправили, теперь ESB: 584 vs CoC: 524 Даже не знаю радоваться или плакать


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Я нифига не понимаю, с какой стати такой разрыв???


----------



## ikeamen

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я нифига не понимаю, с какой стати такой разрыв???


[276] *Jan* on June 16, 2011 09:57:57
I just recounted the numbers based on the unique logged votes.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
*ikeamen*, я про голоса, которые сейчас (на данный момент)

т.к. очень большой сброс голосов...


----------



## Ultramarine

В полуфинале Петронас порвёт ЭСБ.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> т.к. очень большой сброс голосов...


Голоса посчитали по проголосовавшим пользователям.
ГоСт до некоторого времени проигрывал примерно 50 голосов, потом результат резко сравнялся, а недавно точно также резко ещё 50 голосов добавилось. В связи с этим, интересно, это в первый раз так, или раньше уже были подобные накрутки?


----------



## Victor90

ikeamen said:


> [276] *Jan* on June 16, 2011 09:57:57
> I just recounted the numbers based on the unique logged votes.


Нашелся таки стукач.


----------



## SeregaRUS

Вам не кажется что весь турнир небоскрёбов затормозился из-за непоняток с парой ESB vs CoC? Голосования по другим парам уже давно прекратились.


----------



## lolwhat

Дак что за *удак накрутить то решил ?


----------



## ikeamen

Victor90 said:


> Нашелся таки стукач.


не, ну незаметить мог только слепой, пожалуй


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

flatron said:


> ^^шЫкарно! :cheers:


Оригинал
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5708/fbrk2000.c/0_7a7fb_95d61219_orig


----------



## P0ezhai

за что с петронаса голоса снимать?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
А с него разве снимали их?


----------



## P0ezhai

пока что нет.


----------



## Ultramarine

жопа, отрыв Петронаса минимален.


----------



## P0ezhai

дак уж который день так


----------



## Ultramarine

Да не, сегодня с утра вроде бы 40 голосов отрыв был.

Сейчас вообще ппц 1 голос отрыв. Пора с Эмпайра голоса снимать...


----------



## contemplatio

меня больше удивляет, что Крайслер на 100 голосов Бурдж Халифу опережает, хотя если судить по предыдущим голосованиям должно бы наоборот быть (в предыдущем туре за К - 633 голоса, за БХ - 879).


----------



## P0ezhai

эххх... блин мы эмпайр почти что скинули с голосования, огурец его скинул совсем, а теперь эмпайр ещё и петронас может скинуть? Бред. Форум американский вот они себе поблажки и делают пид**асы!!!


----------



## beaver-hero

думается, все эти чемпионаты нужно в другой теме обсуждать. Они к баннеру из России отношения не имеют


----------



## uralural

Пермь ночью


----------



## Chidory

Судан великолепен,небоскребы крутые лучше чем НЙ


----------



## Victor90

Chidory said:


> Судан великолепен,небоскребы крутые лучше чем НЙ


Столичность зашкаливает.


----------



## Accel

Странные какие-то финалисты у нас нынче. Плюс, в паре ЕСБ/Петронас должны были финалиста сегодня ночью зафиксировать, но голосование так и тянется с минимальным преимуществом малайца... Толи дают шанс имперцу, то ли че.


----------



## P0ezhai

ух ты. петронас вывез таки. надеюсь в финале вывезет


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*598	VS 572*

*Но при этом! :*










*Очень много ников, на подобии простых цифр, букв... *


----------



## **RS**

*Ростов-на-Дону*
1.

2.

3.


*Москва*
1.

2.


----------



## P0ezhai

первый ростовский ничетак


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

3 ростовский вообще кайф, правда, если есть возможность - чуть подрезать воду и добавить небо


----------



## **RS**

3-й ростовский действительно классный, но это уменьшенный, а не обрезанный вариант оригинала, поэтому там уже ничего не прибавишь-не убавишь...


----------



## Kit310

Accel said:


> Кто на кого первым напал, кто провоцировал, да кто в ответ пустил первую пулю или первый снаряд - не знаю


Рас не знаешь, то сиди и молчи в тряпочку и нечего выдвигать свои версии того кто на кого напал.
Когда начинают убивать твоих миротворцев и граждан твоей страны, в том числе женщин и детей, то тут любая уважающая себя страна должна вступиться за своих. И реакция на такое у всех государств одинакова. Попробуй из танка в американских миротворцев выстрелить, сразу забомбят.


P.S. Баннер хоть и ничего, но сегодня ассоциации с этим городом крайне негативные и видеть его сегодня совсем неприятно. Поместили бы этот баннер в другое время, может поставил бы и пятёрку.


----------



## Accel

Kit310 said:


> Рас не знаешь, то сиди и молчи в тряпочку и нечего выдвигать свои версии того кто на кого напал.
> Когда начинают убивать твоих миротворцев и граждан твоей страны, в том числе женщин и детей, то тут любая уважающая себя страна должна вступиться за своих. И реакция на такое у всех государств одинакова. Попробуй из танка в американских миротворцев выстрелить, сразу забомбят.


Учу читать. Дорого.


----------



## P0ezhai

Баннер сегодня отличный


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Сегодня отличный, у того кто выбирает баннеры для Украины точно есть вкус, не то что…


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

Когда будет баннер Москва?


----------



## xfury

Когда его предложат.


----------



## AutoUnion

Kelsnoopy said:


> Сегодня отличный, у того кто выбирает баннеры для Украины точно есть вкус, не то что…


Копия Львовского!  При огромной обработке в фотошопе.


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> Копия Львовского!  При огромной обработке в фотошопе.


Ну, он, во всяком случае, не подвергался геометрическим искажениям? 

А баннер-то и вправду хорош.


----------



## P0ezhai

А почему сегодня баннер страны а не города?)


----------



## jackass94

День независимости Пакистана


----------



## roi95

Мдяя. Великое мировое событие.


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> А почему сегодня баннер страны а не города?)


Пакистан вообще не может нормальный баннер сделать! Этот тоже надо отправить во Флоп 15, где уже сидят 2 других.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

by Раф
Конечно, не зеркальное качество, но сюжет очень хороший.


----------



## ikeamen

очень неплохо!


----------



## alley cat

Волгоград хорош!


----------



## uralural

Плюсую Волгограду! Интересный баннер.


----------



## xfury

Отлично..


----------



## roi95

Сюжет хороший,качество бы поправить.


----------



## xfury

У кого там в Волгограде зеркалка есть?


----------



## Chidory

сфоткать на мобилу и на баннер ) круть


----------



## @rtem

uralural said:


> ^^А вот это уже куда лучше! Четвертый вообще отлично!!


 5 номер заменю.


----------



## ikeamen

какой сегодня необычный Севастополь


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Что за скрытый смысл?


----------



## @rtem

ikeamen said:


> какой сегодня необычный Севастополь


волна пририсована?


----------



## someo

жуткий фотошоп ) севастополь еще хуже нашей недавней ростовской гармошки


----------



## mr. MyXiN

someo said:


> жуткий фотошоп ) севастополь еще хуже нашей недавней ростовской гармошки


+1. Севастополь смывает гигантское цунами


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Очевидно кто-то достал снимок с 21 декабря 12-го года))))


----------



## roi95

Что-то зачастил Севастополь на баннерах. Нет?


----------



## uralural

смехотворная волна просто.


----------



## ikeamen

@rtem said:


> волна пририсована?


однозначно  
еще и копипаст воды жутко-откровенный. 
но волна красивая все-таки)..


----------



## diglet

А Севастополь это Россия? :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

а что это меняет?


----------



## diglet

Да в принципе ничего


----------



## msasha_65

А на Севастополе, похоже, включилась робот-машинка для голосования.
Давно таких неоднозначных результатов не было. При столь большом количестве проголосовавших.

Любит всё-таки кто-то нас!


----------



## beaver-hero

roi95 said:


> Что-то зачастил Севастополь на баннерах. Нет?


так главный баннеро-лоббист **RS** оттуда


----------



## alley cat

Tuxedo said:


> Всё-таки решил предложить этот баннер для Екатеринбурга. Автор - Павлова Светлана. ЯНАО, г. Муравленко (*Russian* на Яндекс.Фотках - http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lanapavlova/view/340974?page=6).


Указание авторства; Автор - Павлова Светлана. ЯНАО, г. Муравленко 
Ссылка на источник; http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lanapavlova/view/340974?page=8
Место съемки; правый берег Исети.
Краткое описание содержимого.; Вид на Екатеринбург - сити


*Вопрос к ответственному за баннер от России. *

Когда уже Екатеринбург будет отправлен в ротацию, и будет известна дата его появления в шапке сайта ?


----------



## beaver-hero

зачем его ставить? Лучше меньше, да лучше


----------



## alley cat

beaver-hero said:


> зачем его ставить? Лучше меньше, да лучше


Чем лучше-то, что вообще не чего не будет. Лучше уж не лезь не мешай со своими советами. :bash:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

beaver-hero said:


> зачем его ставить? Лучше меньше, да лучше


+100

Уже несколько сот раз этот баннер/взгляд был.
При этом ничего не изменилось вовсе.


----------



## P0ezhai

Я за то чтоб этот поставить. ибо он лучше чем все баннеры Еката до этого и уж тем более лучше чем тот что в топ 100


----------



## KLoun

*4miGO!!!*, а где написано, что баннер выбирается всеобщим голосованием?


----------



## IgorTCRS24




----------



## flatron

что опять за праздник фотошопа на баннере? :nuts:


----------



## ambient

IgorTCRS24 said:


>


Однозначно за такой баннер! Подредактировать и можно вывешивать.


----------



## ambient

KLoun said:


> *4miGO!!!*, а где написано, что баннер выбирается всеобщим голосованием?


Народ забывает что на любом ресурсе как захочет его владелец (ну и модераторы, хотя тут не так однозначно) так и будет.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Тогда в чём смысл этого треда?


----------



## beaver-hero

а вдруг тут что-нибудь стОящее выложат. Было пару случаев, когда отсюда брали баннер


----------



## ambient

Смысл есть. Самим же интересно посмотреть или сделать, обсудить, отредактировать.


----------



## ambient

Сегодня вообще неудачный имхо (Лаусанне).


----------



## Medoed

^^Лозанна.


----------



## someo

Лаусанне )))) повеселили
городок так себе, не самый красивый в швейцарии. Самая большая достопримечательность - кантональный музей искусств, на котором написано огромными буквами MUDAC


----------



## ambient

Но здесь так написано! (с)


----------



## roi95

Амбиент прав. Надо писать Lozanna.


----------



## Medoed

Lausanne - это написание по-французски.


----------



## gorkill

^^
Почему названия наших городов не пишут по русски, китайских- по китайски и т.д.?


----------



## ambient

А сегодняшний наверное на телефон Сименс снимали.


----------



## Medoed

gorkill said:


> ^^
> Почему названия наших городов не пишут по русски, китайских- по китайски и т.д.?


Вот этого не знаю.


----------



## Victor90

ambient said:


> А сегодняшний наверное на телефон Сименс снимали.


Точно. На MC60.


----------



## ikeamen

ambient said:


> Сегодня вообще неудачный имхо (Лаусанне).


я вообще сначала прочитал как Луизиана :lol:


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


> я вообще сначала прочитал как Луизиана :lol:


Так вот и я о том же: городов много, Лозанна вообще не пришла в голову:nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

а я вобще такого города не знал


----------



## gorkill

P0ezhai said:


> а я вобще такого города не знал


Да лучше и не знать


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> а я вобще такого города не знал


Это говорит только о твоей дремучести, каких-то задрипаных певцов знаешь а один из самых известных городов Швейцарии нет.


----------



## ambient

Действительно. Устрицы же из Лозанны. А вот сегодня хороший баннер - Ренаулт.


----------



## someo

AutoUnion said:


> Это говорит только о твоей дремучести, каких-то задрипаных певцов знаешь а один из самых известных городов Швейцарии нет.


тут и городов то ))) всего штуки три-четыре  так что она конечно одна из самых известных городов. хе


----------



## P0ezhai

А я вобще ни одного города в Щвейцарии не знаю. Знаю только что там часы делают и что банки там. вот так вот...


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> а я вобще такого города не знал


Лозанна безутешна! :lol:



P0ezhai said:


> А я вобще ни одного города в Щвейцарии не знаю. Знаю только что там часы делают и что банки там. вот так вот...


ты точно в школе учился? :nuts:
Неужели и Женеву с Цюрихом не знаешь?


----------



## roi95

Зачем знать о Женеве,если есть водка?


----------



## osmant

Зачем знать о Женеве, если есть Шабры? )))


----------



## P0ezhai

flatron said:


> Лозанна безутешна! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ты точно в школе учился? :nuts:
> Неужели и Женеву с Цюрихом не знаешь?


Знаю но в какой они стране понятия не имею


----------



## KLoun

P0ezhai said:


> Знаю но в какой они стране понятия не имею


Это называется не "знаю", а "слышал названия"


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

Москва
http://savepic.org/2180224.jpg


----------



## xfury

^^
Правильно, что всего лишь ссылку дал. Нечего там смотреть.


----------



## KLoun

^^
Ужс


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

КЛОУН И ХФИРУ ИДИ ТЕ ВЫ С ФОТИКОМ И СФОТКАЙТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xfury

Билет до Москвы купишь - схожу, сфоткаю.


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> А я вобще ни одного города в Щвейцарии не знаю. Знаю только что там часы делают и что банки там. вот так вот...


Куда Россия катится?  Каких-то дремучих "реперов" выращивают.


----------



## KLoun

Sterlokkkkkkkkk said:


> КЛОУН И ХФИРУ ИДИ ТЕ ВЫ С ФОТИКОМ И СФОТКАЙТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Зачем?


----------



## Black_Diamond

P0ezhai said:


> А я вобще ни одного города в Щвейцарии не знаю. Знаю только что там часы делают и что банки там. вот так вот...


А ещё шоколад там делают и ножики армейские :lol:


----------



## flatron

Black_Diamond said:


> А ещё шоколад там делают и ножики армейские :lol:


а как же сыр?
Прям страна сплошной бренд!


----------



## vegorv

НН










by [p0d]NikE


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Нижний очень красив.


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

В чем смысл выкладывать баннеры русских городов?Если всеравно не поставят!


----------



## Keyone

Если инициативу проявить, то поставят. Проверено


----------



## yahooeu

Sterlokkkkkkkkk said:


> В чем смысл выкладывать баннеры русских городов?Если всеравно не поставят!


Уже ставили неоднократно Москву, Екатеринбург, Питер, Самару, Нижний, Вологду.


----------



## glad

Sterlokkkkkkkkk said:


> В чем смысл выкладывать баннеры русских городов?Если всеравно не поставят!


И даже Хабаровск,и во flopе 15 нас уже нет...


----------



## uralural

вроде бы еще Казань была


----------



## Keyone

А еще Ростов, Новороссийск, Грозный, Мурманск и Барнаул.
А кто-то говорит, что русские города не ставят.


----------



## AutoUnion

За последние 2.5 года российские баннеры были 19 раз! 

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=RU


----------



## vegorv

Дайте Нижнему реабелитироваться, 1-й так себе у нас был. 

А выше 4 баллов только у Москвы и Вологды.hno:


----------



## Brad

vegorv said:


> А выше 4 баллов только у Москвы и Вологды.hno:


Довольно объективно
НА форуме любят скайлайны...


----------



## AutoUnion

Brad said:


> НА форуме любят скайлайны...


а некоторые страны не любят Россию!  Хабаровск был просто "опущен"


----------



## Kit310

AutoUnion said:


> а некоторые страны не любят Россию!  Хабаровск был просто "опущен"


У Хабаровска ещё фото неудачное было. 
ИМХО сегодняшний баннер Баку тоже неудачный, у этого горда можно было бы подобрать фото намного лучше.


----------



## Bez_imena

голосовать :cheers1:


----------



## Teamsky

а где голосование проходит?


----------



## vartal

Teamsky said:


> а где голосование проходит?


Эээ... глазки чуть кверху приподними.


----------



## @rtem

некоторые Самарские

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7.


----------



## Aleksandr55

Первый нравится.


----------



## uralural

первый самый лучший! почетче бы и менее мутно.


----------



## msasha_65

Третий более-менее. Другие - нет


----------



## roi95

Иногда складывается впечатление,что некоторые тут прогуливали не только географию,но и школу полностью.


----------



## @rtem

что-то не пойму.. это новый прикол такой? на банере сайта одна картинка, а в голосовалке другая..


----------



## ikeamen

там вечные косяки с баннерами


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Я даже и не знаю... Качество очень страдает, но вид по-моему очень даже.

Автор: Kirgam
Обработка моя.










И это если не учитывать все шумы, которые бросаются в глаза на снимке - на баннере этого видно не будет)

Вид прост, но я думаю, что по осеннему.


----------



## ultEmate

Ужасно на мой взгляд. Все интересное слева, погода плохая, больше всего места занимает самое уродливое здание в кадре и тд.


----------



## vegorv

все эти высотки под другим ракурсом, в другую погоду, другим аппаратом и будет ОК.


----------



## flatron

мне Сочи понравился.


----------



## theAlone

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я даже и не знаю... Качество очень страдает, но вид по-моему очень даже.
> 
> Автор: Kirgam
> Обработка моя.
> 
> И это если не учитывать все шумы, которые бросаются в глаза на снимке - на баннере этого видно не будет)
> 
> Вид прост, но я думаю, что по осеннему.


не поймутhno:


----------



## Brad

vegorv said:


> все эти высотки *под другим ракурсом*, в другую погоду, другим аппаратом и будет ОК.


Так и ищем Сити под лучшим ракурсом. Вы какой другой предлагаете конкретно?


----------



## msasha_65

Brad said:


> Так и ищем Сити под лучшим ракурсом. Вы какой другой предлагаете конкретно?


В таком? ...:clown:


----------



## W-Hawk

^^Отличный ракурс, видны сразу все основные небоскрёбы!:lol:


----------



## Brad

msasha_65 said:


> В таком? ...:clown:


Уже писали, что это самый лучший ракурс Сити


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Наткнулся вот на такое фото. Имя автора, к сожалению, не известно. Ну, пусть тогда так повисит.










Оригинал. Вид на ММДЦ.


----------



## theAlone

1. Слишком пустой, к сожалению.
2. Федерация вообще какая-то мелкая


----------



## @rtem

а мне наоборот очень нравится! ничего лишнего! как говорится, краткость - сестра таланта!


----------



## xfury

И по теме форума, небоскребы и ничего лишнего.


----------



## Kit310

Полазил в своих старых фотках (за 2009 год). Нашёл вот такие заготовки для Казанского баннера.
1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

Если кому-то понравится, могу предоставить оригиналы для обработки.


----------



## Kit310

Другие фотографии из моего фотоархива которые по формату могут подойти на баннер, мож что понравится.
Нижний:
1.

2.

3.

4.


Уфа:
1.

2.

3.

4.


Пермь:
1.

2.


Ярик:

Если что-то заинтересует, могу предоставить оригинал.


----------



## @rtem

Ярик понравился..


----------



## ultEmate

Kit310 said:


> Если кому-то понравится, могу предоставить оригиналы для обработки.


А смысл если сейчас эти жк уже достроили.


----------



## yahooeu

Почему Сеул 2 дня подряд, с разными баннерами?


----------



## beaver-hero

да, непонятно


ЗЫ блин, нужно было выставляться, прав был Poezhai:lol::lol:


> Баннер "Академического"





P0ezhai said:


> Отлично  на этом форуме вполне сканает


----------



## alley cat

^^ Кстати не плохо. Сеул со своим "крано-баннером", нервно курит в сторонке. :cheers2:


----------



## @rtem

ага, где то с Кошелева проекта в Самаре тоже многокранность на фото была))


----------



## ambient

Роттердамский баннер интересный. Редкий ракурс. Типа вида на Нск с аэропорта.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Екатеринбург.










Оригинал. Вид на центр города, жилые районы.


----------



## ambient

Удачно по максимуму захвачены в кадр так малочисленные там водоем и зелень.


----------



## beaver-hero

с чего вообще взяли, что у нас зелень малочисленная? Нормально у нас её.


----------



## Accel

Водоемов тоже нормально. Только в черте городской застройки три крупных пруда, два мелких, река и два озера


----------



## P0ezhai

Да это ж новосибирец сказал, житель города, где одни пятиэтажки среди леса и целое "море" имеется


----------



## @rtem

Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери с. Винновка Самарская обл.


----------



## vegorv

@rtem said:


> Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери с. Винновка Самарская обл.


а неплохо.


----------



## beaver-hero

даже очень неплохо


----------



## flatron

последние два предложенных на 5!


----------



## jackass94

да, надо хоть один из них выдвигать. И если здесь как всегда будут копаться веками - Яну сразу кинуть. Тут было достаточно уже отличных баннеров, которые, пусть и не 5, но 4 точно заслужили, модераторы у нас перфекционисты


----------



## ikeamen

Винновка великолепна!


----------



## osmant

имхо, слишком много пустоты... Много баллов такое не наберет.


----------



## alley cat

son_of_the_sun said:


> Екатеринбург.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Оригинал. Вид на центр города, жилые районы.


Мне как екатеринбуржцу, баннер моего города нравится. Я за чтобы его отправить Яну.

Указание авторства; автор: BOMBATCIO
Ссылка на источник; http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/екатеринбург/users/bombatcio/view/342617/
Место съемки; Крыша 26-этажки по Машинистов, 3
Краткое описание содержимого. Вид на городской пруд Екатеринбурга.

Только надо размеры поправить, не 713x123, а 719x123.


----------



## Accel

Перспективу тоже выправить не помешало бы.


----------



## glad

@rtem said:


> Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери с. Винновка Самарская обл.


Неплохой снимок получился.


----------



## Murman

На баннер


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

Я за!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Дану хаос какой-то ещё и обрезано как попало, 3 с копейками наберёт


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

Выглядит замусоренным нагромождением. Нет композиции и серо. Кандидат на флоп.


----------



## Brad

Izus67 said:


> Без проводов, чуть другая обработка:


Этот баннер похуже того, который уже был и набрал не много. А там и композиция была получше.
Но у обоих качество хромает
Вывод: нет смысла предлагать новый баннер.


----------



## Izus67

Мнения разделились)

*Kelsnoopy*, во-первых обрезано не "как попало", а оптимально (из той фотографии которая имеется). На счёт "хаоса"...
если присмотреться по лучше, на баннере представлены три эпохи архитектуры, по которым прекрасно узнаётся Москва.

*Stephen-vumnik*, что значит "замусоренным" и каким таким "нагромождением"? Не понял этой фразы...

*Brad*, композиция нормальная. Если только здание слева немного мешает, кмк без него было бы лучше.
Приведённый тобой баннер по качеству хуже, весь выбеленный какой-то и не резкий, всё сливается.


----------



## Chidory

Порой мне кажется что на баннер специально самые неудачные баннеры Москвы ставят


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Izus67 said:


> *Kelsnoopy*, во-первых обрезано не "как попало", а оптимально (из той фотографии которая имеется). На счёт "хаоса"...
> если присмотреться по лучше, на баннере представлены три эпохи архитектуры, по которым прекрасно узнаётся Москва.


Да кто там присматриваться и разглядывать эпохи станет. Тут любят простенькие, но эффектные фотографии, предложенная по этому параметру не ахти, как и большинство бывших наших баннеров, когда вы все уже поймёте это наконец


----------



## Alive Kenny

Stephen-vumnik said:


> В очередной раз Екб. Авторство Gelio


Вот первую ваще не стадно на суд общественности кинуть. Реально крутая. Да и остальные тоже качественные. Разве что на третьей этот дом на переднем плане все портит.
ЗЫ: Все-таки ночной Екат безбожно крут, без исключений.


----------



## flatron

:down:
фигня


----------



## Kelsnoopy

flatron said:


> :down:
> фигня


+1


----------



## ikeamen

+2


----------



## beaver-hero

первый - слишком засвечнный. Белого много. Неудачный вышел. Храм не разобрать вообще и центр кадра


----------



## Brad

Интересные, творческие фотки.
На них скайлайн выглядит лучше киевского


----------



## Topoliok

мне 4-й вариант больше остальных нравится


----------



## jackass94

Волгоград 

автор - http://alex-rosh.livejournal.com/339849.html

1









2









3


----------



## Kelsnoopy

jackass94 said:


> Волгоград
> 
> автор - http://alex-rosh.livejournal.com/339849.html
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


Печальные все, интереснее было бы посмотреть на них ночью


----------



## someo

в волгограде везде гетто


----------



## jackass94

Грозный
автор http://timag82.livejournal.com/46587.html#cutid2


жаль, что не смог больше уменьшить, много не захватил


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ В общем-то хороший вид, но обрезанные минареты...

Вот такой московский, например:









*****

Екат от форумчанина Медоеда:


----------



## Sicmaggot

Что скажут специалисты? 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/480210/


----------



## vegorv

Достраивайте доминанты.


----------



## Accel

Sicmaggot said:


> Что скажут специалисты?


Баннеры имеет смысл рассматривать в требуемом разрешении.


----------



## msasha_65

alley cat said:


> Классный сегодня баннер. ))


Хм... Результаты голосования кажутся удивительно знакомыми:










Похоже, кем-то включённый опять робот-голосовальщик не любит не только руские города, но и и кошек с котами. :nuts:

з.ы. А я поставил "5" этому баннеру.


----------



## Accel

Да вряд ли робот... Половина народа не любит нескайлайновые баннеры.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Ткнул питёру. Котофилы всех стран - объединяйтесь!


----------



## elto

я тоже +5
даже не смотря на то, что котов 6, а празднуется 7я годовщина


----------



## jackass94

седьмой кот фоткает остальных, главный турецкий котофил *turknology* это объяснил)


----------



## elto

там более зачётная шутка была, что седьмой кот в немецкой секции


----------



## flatron

Sicmaggot said:


> Что скажут специалисты?
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/480210/


пустыня какая-то...


----------



## Brad

Вот специалисты видят пустыню 
Я (не специалист) вижу главное здание в городе - толстую восьмиэтажку


----------



## Sicmaggot

Какую это?


----------



## Brad

Sicmaggot said:


> Какую это?



Неужели в пустыне тяжело разглядеть здание, если там оно одно?


----------



## flatron

не помню было тут это или нет,но из фото можно сделать баннер


----------



## Brad




----------



## vegorv

Brad said:


>


сочно, однако


Brad said:


> Я (не специалист) вижу главное здание в городе - толстую восьмиэтажку


12 скорее


----------



## yahooeu

Питер на баннер надо.
Крутое фото.


----------



## contemplatio

само фото отличное, а вот на баннер его немного по-другому обрезать бы и было бы здорово.


----------



## ambient

Маракай очень Марьино напоминает. Люблю Марьино - символ нового города, застоя-2.


----------



## Brad

contemplatio said:


> само фото отличное, а вот на баннер его немного по-другому обрезать бы и было бы здорово.


покажите, как


----------



## glad

Brad said:


> Повезет, если обгонит турецких кошек на переднем плане)
> А они набрали 3.33


Надо попробывать...


----------



## AutoUnion

Accel said:


> Еще вариант (прямые дома, невыпиленный народ на переднем плане):


Летний баннер! 

Сейчас нужен новогодний................со снегом.


----------



## elto

готовь sunny летом, телегу зимой


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> Летний баннер!
> 
> Сейчас нужен новогодний................со снегом.


хорошо,поищу новогодний.


----------



## Star2007

Accel said:


> Еще вариант (прямые дома, невыпиленный народ на переднем плане):


Еще лучше, но небо все равно ужасно выглядит hno:


----------



## W-Hawk

Хотели зимний со снегом?










Шутки ради, город и залив Советская Гавань с горы Керурная, фотал я


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Accel said:


> Еще вариант (прямые дома, невыпиленный народ на переднем плане):


До 4-ёх дотянет, если повезёт


----------



## Accel

Kelsnoopy said:


> До 4-ёх дотянет, если повезёт


С учетом того, что лучший российский результат - 4.01, а абсолютный - 4.28, четверка - это очень неплохо. Мне этот баннер нравится своей некой мультяшностью. Думаю, если с правообладателем всё ок, то надо запостить. Будет снежный баннер - запостим и его.


----------



## Demisgr77

Превосходный баннер! Ни на одном баннере мне не хотелось окозатся там, а на этом, хочетсяя там быть. Уютный такой, как сказочный мир.)))


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Accel said:


> С учетом того, что лучший российский результат - 4.01, а абсолютный - 4.28, четверка - это очень неплохо. Мне этот баннер нравится своей некой мультяшностью. Думаю, если с правообладателем всё ок, то надо запостить. Будет снежный баннер - запостим и его.


Ничего хорошего в 4ке, надо двигаться вперёд, а не стоять на месте


----------



## jackass94

Екатеринбург 

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4393322/


----------



## Brad

отлично! что-то новенькое.
Как минимум - третья столица )


----------



## P0ezhai

За храм опять загнобят банер.. а так - просто супер!


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> .. а так - просто супер!


неплохо,но не сказал бы что супер.
Плохо обрезан он.
Низ зданий обрезан,некрасиво смотрится.


----------



## coth

flatron said:


> посмотрим что скажут модераторы. Ссылку на автора могу дать.


Скажу, что лазить по инету все могут. А как на счёт того, чтоб самим что-то сделать?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

coth said:


> Скажу, что лазить по инету все могут. А как на счёт того, чтоб самим что-то сделать?


а зачем делать что-то самим, когда "лазить по инету" не запрещено *чешет голову*?


----------



## beaver-hero

flatron said:


> неплохо,но не сказал бы что супер.
> Плохо обрезан он.
> Низ зданий обрезан,некрасиво смотрится.


можно и так обрезать
(тем более оригинал вытянут ввысоту, здания уже кажутся)


----------



## flatron

coth said:


> Скажу, что лазить по инету все могут. А как на счёт того, чтоб самим что-то сделать?


делали уже,но видимо не достаточно хорошо.


----------



## Star2007

beaver-hero said:


> можно и так обрезать
> (тем более оригинал вытянут ввысоту, здания уже кажутся)


А теперь кажутся приплюснутыми, ИМХО.


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> За храм опять загнобят банер.. а так - просто супер!


А если без храма?


----------



## Mabutu

beaver-hero said:


> можно и так обрезать
> (тем более оригинал вытянут ввысоту, здания уже кажутся)


 С Бажовского надо делать, что бы еще и Вознесенская церковь вошла


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49672998


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Кот - баннеры у вас одни и те же.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ну покажи, где они одинаковые.


----------



## vegorv

Питер то толкнули админам??? Клевый же баннер.

А Ебург серый какой то, посочнее бы чего.


----------



## Accel

Скайлайны уже реально приелись. Тем более, что мы всё равно на нашем веку ни в Мск, ни, тем более, в Екб или еще где не сможем предложить скайлайнов уровня первой страницы топ-100.
Надо что-то менее стандартное. Вот хорваты с деревом уже на 26 месте, африканские задницы на 27м (лучший наш баннер, Кремль - всего на 67м). Питер, по-моему, неплохой вариант в этом плане.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> ну покажи, где они одинаковые.


Вид на ваш Сити один и тот же. (с востока?) 

С севера - нет.
С юга - нет. 
С запада - нет.
С Востока -есть, есть, есть, есть, есть. (и всегда одно и то же)

За что ставить оценку? За небо? За небо - 5, за вид - 1. = 3. (а кто и меньше поставит)


----------



## flatron

vegorv said:


> Питер то толкнули админам??? Клевый же баннер.
> .


сказали идите сами фоткайте


----------



## beaver-hero

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Вид на ваш Сити один и тот же. (с востока?)
> 
> С севера - нет.
> С юга - нет.
> С запада - нет.
> С Востока -есть, есть, есть, есть, есть. (и всегда одно и то же)


один из бывшых баннеров - с юга, предлагали с северо-запада. Предлагали и без сити
Моя позиция известна - баннер Екб с Сити нужно на несколько лет забыть


----------



## yahooeu

flatron said:


> сказали идите сами фоткайте


А Московские баннеры были все местных юзеров?


----------



## vegorv

flatron said:


> сказали идите сами фоткайте


Какие злые модераторы у нас. 
Спб занял бы лучшее место среди российских баннеров, я уверен. Достояных скайлайнов почти и нет в России - надо более крупным планом что то интересное фоткать. 

Самарский же с монастырем еще хороший был, забыли про него?


----------



## elto

^^
там тоже, небось, автор..
вообще, тоже про самару хочу напомнить. баннер отличный был. я вот проживаю в этой стране, а не знал, что что-то похожее есть аж в самарской области. там такой весьма европейский вид и момент пойман отличный


----------



## @rtem

про самарскую Винновку было только сказано



coth said:


> кто автор? и где ссылка на страницу с полной фотографией


все предоставили и на этом ничего..


----------



## vegorv

@rtem said:


> все предоставили и на этом ничего..


как ничего???:bash:

Народ просит!


----------



## ikeamen

flatron said:


> сказали идите сами фоткайте


утерлись и пошли?)

тут инициативы - ноль. надо напрямую сюда предлагать. единственное, что нужно соблюсти не очень-то строгие требования..
главное из них - написать автору и получить одобрение на использование (и лучш на английском сразу от автора). не думаю что автор будет против такого (нон-коммерс по своей сути) размещения..


----------



## Brad

ikeamen said:


> утерлись и пошли?)
> 
> тут инициативы - ноль. *надо напрямую *сюда предлагать.


Мне вот нравится это "надо" 
Напрямую низзя.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ Почему?
Там куча предложений от юзеров со всего мира.


----------



## Accel

Я автору написал. Посмотрим, что ответит.


----------



## Keyone

Я вообще на мыло Яну баннер кидал. Так даже оперативней получается


----------



## ikeamen

Brad said:


> Напрямую низзя.


кто сказал?


----------



## Brad

Keyone said:


> Я вообще на мыло Яну баннер кидал. Так даже оперативней получается


Баннер в голосовании участвовал?


----------



## Keyone

а то )
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110823


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

Гавно эта идея баннеров


----------



## flatron

я вообще предлагаю эту ветку закрыть,как абсолютно бессмысленную.


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

flatron said:


> я вообще предлагаю эту ветку закрыть,как абсолютно бессмысленную.


+1
Все равно никто не ставит наши баннеры


----------



## Demisgr77

Sterlokkkkkkkkk said:


> +1
> Все равно никто не ставит наши баннеры


Екатеринбургский баннер 3 раза ставили.


----------



## Sterlokkkkkkkkk

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбургский баннер 3 раза ставили.


*Прогресс...*


----------



## vegorv

НН до сих пор в сотне - на почетном 85 месте.
Москва с Вологдой тоже еще держатся.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Смысла в ветке мало, но смысл всё же есть - кто за нас будет выбирать баннеры, которые нужно выставлять?


----------



## yahooeu

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Смысла в ветке мало, но смысл всё же есть - кто за нас будет выбирать баннеры, которые нужно выставлять?


А которые тут предлогаются, никто и не ставит..


----------



## flatron

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбургский баннер 3 раза ставили.


из этой темы?


----------



## AutoUnion

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбургский баннер 3 раза ставили.


Фигня!

Сиднейский баннер за последние три года уже в 11 раз ставят!


----------



## ikeamen

адекватное сравнение, ага..


----------



## gorkill

И Чимкент на баннере!


----------



## Keyone

Этот баннер очень точно передает мое впечатление от Чимкента. Таким же унылым он мне и запомнился


----------



## Омич

А омский баннер ставили хоть раз?


----------



## Keyone

Нет. 
Вот все баннеры от России http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=RU


----------



## MangoMango

Что-то на главной ни разу не видел баннеров из России.
Вот сегодня Шумкент какой-то,кому они вообще нужны?


----------



## Accel

Марина Антонова сегодня ответила, что не против публикации своего питерского баннера.


----------



## Kit310

MangoMango said:


> Что-то на главной ни разу не видел баннеров из России.
> Вот сегодня Шумкент какой-то,кому они вообще нужны?


Редко заходите, либо невнимательно смотрите.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Марина Антонова сегодня ответила, что не против публикации своего питерского баннера.


слово за модераторами! Ну ведь хороший баннер,помилуйте! :master:


----------



## alley cat

*Тюмень*


http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4381204/


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Баннер из современной России:


----------



## KLoun

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## someo

замечательный банер


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Баннер из современной России


Рукопожимательный баннер. Демократичные нации будут ставить сугубо пятёрки.


----------



## Accel

Мне тоже нравится. Давайте запостим оба, в чем проблема-то, чего все ждут?


----------



## Keyone

Отсылайте это Яну срочно! Этот баннер по оценкам переплюнет все, что ранее были выставлены от России!


----------



## Accel

Поскольку реакции никакой, я закинул Яну в личку. Надеюсь, он ее читает.


----------



## vegorv

Город подписывать не надо, просто "Russia".


----------



## Accel

По Питеру с автором улажено, а последняя чья фотка-то? Скажем, что Бороды?


----------



## elto

да не факт, что на ура пойдёт, мало же кто руссиш знает


----------



## AutoUnion

MangoMango said:


> Что-то на главной ни разу не видел баннеров из России.
> Вот сегодня Шумкент какой-то,кому они вообще нужны?


А ты считаешь что баннеры из России каждую неделю что-ли должны выставляться? :lol: Ты хоть пол года поприсутствуй на форуме и всё увидишь.


----------



## ultEmate

Нафиг, рехнулись что ли. Внутренние дела, без них разберемся.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


>


Хы)


----------



## jackass94

Волгоград выбрали на 16 декабря, извините, что здесь не выложили, но толку от этого нет) Баннер не лучший, но город засветится, в этом и смысл







Jan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Volgograd: December 16
> Bagan: December 17
> Khon Kaen: December 18 (nightscape one)
> Brisbane: December 19


----------



## Murman

^^Трешатина


----------



## someo

волгоград с любой точки гетто


----------



## Keyone

Сегодня Мордор на баннере


----------



## flatron

да,не думаю,что у Волгограда высокие оценки будут


----------



## elto

перешёл на страницу баннера, а там пишут, что я ему 5 баллов поставил.. не помню такого, однако. не, ну я и так бы, может, 5 поставил


----------



## Enthroned

на youtube потрясающе сделанное видео работы ММК выложено. 
Делал один московский фотограф с частотой съёмки 1 кадр в секунду.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLkOvBpPpU8


----------



## Siberian

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> трэшак это зебры или халупы, а индастриал просто *немного* выходит за грани того, что показывают по ОРТ и ТНТ, или что там популярно сейчас смотреть.


Действительно, немного выходит, ведь индастриал уже давно попсятина еще та


----------



## Accel

Смысла баннера не уловил.


----------



## Siberian

Enthroned said:


> на youtube потрясающе сделанное видео работы ММК выложено.
> Делал один московский фотограф с частотой съёмки 1 кадр в секунду.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLkOvBpPpU8


Качественное видео!


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Siberian said:


> Действительно, немного выходит, ведь индастриал уже давно попсятина еще та


в том-то и прикол, что направление в искусстве очевидное и понятное, соответсвенно неновое, а люди до сих пор к нему не привыкли.


----------



## Siberian

Видимо потому, что в данном случае оно было не совсем уместное.


----------



## vartal

Сегодняшний "баннер", мягко говоря, удивил. Я сначала подумал, что рекламу туда повесили...


----------



## @rtem

там сначала Бейрут был.. я 5 дал.. а потом уже титьки появились..((


----------



## Sicmaggot

Где там справа титьки?!


----------



## Keyone

@rtem said:


> там сначала Бейрут был.. я 5 дал.. а потом уже титьки появились..((


А я уж думал Бейрут мне приснился. Довольно красивый баннер там был
Немецкий баннер в принципе неплох, но Оливия и Дэвид hno:


----------



## Name-20

Enthroned said:


> на youtube потрясающе сделанное видео работы ММК выложено.
> Делал один московский фотограф с частотой съёмки 1 кадр в секунду.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLkOvBpPpU8


Выпуск чугуна из доменной печи при ускоренной съемки теряет весь эффект:cheers:


----------



## @rtem

Keyone said:


> А я уж думал Бейрут мне приснился. Довольно красивый баннер там был
> Немецкий баннер в принципе неплох, но Оливия и Дэвид hno:


Ура, Бейрут вернули))


----------



## MangoMango

Kvin said:


> Что, немцы решили потроллить англичан? Смело


Где?
Можно ссылочку?


----------



## ALEXEJ

MangoMango said:


> Где?
> Можно ссылочку?


кликай на баннер вверху (картинка) - слева переход в *archives* - самый верхний архивный баннер
или сюда заходи : http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=archive


----------



## vegorv

Классный баннер сегодня. Даже Омск уступает ему.:lol:


----------



## Омич

vegorv said:


> Классный баннер сегодня. Даже Омск уступает ему.:lol:


Нет


----------



## Kit310

Омич;86961422 said:


> Нет


Ну хватит уже тащиться от того, что ваш баннер выложили на главную.
Тем-более тут не "гордиться", а стыдиться надо. Средний бал у Омского баннера на сегодня 2,66 и это *худший* результат из всех Российских баннеров. Даже Хабаровск, который висел во флопе сейчас имеет более высокие оценки. И первый "блин", который по традиции оказался "комом", от Казани тоже идёт лучше Омского.


----------



## vegorv

Надо же, а Нижний до сих пор в крепких середнячках, на 66 месте со ср. балом 3,93. Хотя мне этот баннер совсем не нравится.


----------



## flatron

Сингапур конечно очень хорош


----------



## Accel

Рисованный он какой-то, ненатуральный.


----------



## Омич

Kit310 said:


> Средний бал у Омского баннера на сегодня 2,66 и это *худший* результат из всех Российских баннеров


да потому что российским банерам вы ставите всегда пять, каким бы говном они не были. так что это не объективные оценки


----------



## flatron

Омич;86983297 said:


> да потому что российским банерам вы ставите всегда пять, каким бы говном они не были. так что это не объективные оценки


Омску даже это не помогло


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> Омску даже это не помогло


потому что тут даже наши из зависти единиц понаставили


----------



## xfury

О да, тут же баннер из Топ10 лучших, и мы все обзавидовались.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Ха, из зависти.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ну вас в анус! Омск был чудесен, я гарантирую это.


----------



## flatron

Омич;86984604 said:


> потому что тут даже наши из зависти единиц понаставили


из какой зависти?
Где логика? Ты только что говорил.что наши из патриотизма всем российским городам 5 баллов ставят!


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> из какой зависти?
> Где логика? Ты только что говорил.что наши из патриотизма всем российским городам 5 баллов ставят!


Просто видели, что Омск обходит баннеры их городов, поэтому специально занижали оценки.


----------



## Keyone

Кого Омск обходил то? Да и много ли россиян единицы ставили? Большинство оценок натянуты все же. Я 3 (три) поставил и считаю, что для этого баннера вполне справедливая оценка


----------



## Алексей Белоног

ton63 said:


> Указание авторства - Алексей Белоногов
> Ссылка на источник - http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.136674.html
> Место съемки - лодка, плывущая по Волге
> Краткое описание содержимого - вид на Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери с. Винновка Самарская обл. Винновка расположена в 32 километрах от Самары вниз по течению Волги в южной части Жигулевских гор.


Всем здравствуйте! После телефонного разговора с @rtem зарегистрировался на этом сайте. С наскоку сразу трудно понять все здесь происходящее, но я так понял, что мою фотографию предложили на место банера этого сайта. Что-ж почту за честь. Так как я являюсь автором этого фото, полностью согласен передать авторские права на его использование в качестве банере на этом сайте с указанием авторства и места съемки. Выше все сказано правильно - это Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери в селе Винновка Самарской области. Фото сделано летом этого года, с катера во время рыбалки (там потрясающие места для троллинга) во время визита моих друзей из Москвы. Другие фото с этой поездки доступны на моей странице в facebook`e здесь: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203935026325700.65742.100001276119774&type=1&l=0df0359fc9


----------



## Омич

^^ да ладно я вообще у автора не спрашивал


----------



## Kit310

Омич;87011772 said:


> Просто видели, что Омск обходит баннеры их городов, поэтому специально занижали оценки.


Маразм крепчал...
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## vartal

*Алексей Белоног*, да фото просто потрясающе. И думаю, что баннер по его мотивам наберёт хорошие оценки.


----------



## @rtem

Алексей Белоног;87014616 said:


> Всем здравствуйте! После телефонного разговора с @rtem зарегистрировался на этом сайте. С наскоку сразу трудно понять все здесь происходящее, но я так понял, что мою фотографию предложили на место банера этого сайта. Что-ж почту за честь. Так как я являюсь автором этого фото, полностью согласен передать авторские права на его использование в качестве банере на этом сайте с указанием авторства и места съемки. Выше все сказано правильно - это Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери в селе Винновка Самарской области. Фото сделано летом этого года, с катера во время рыбалки (там потрясающие места для троллинга) во время визита моих друзей из Москвы. Другие фото с этой поездки доступны на моей странице в facebook`e здесь: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203935026325700.65742.100001276119774&type=1&l=0df0359fc9


Спасибо!


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

Алексей Белоног;87014616 said:


> Всем здравствуйте! После телефонного разговора с @rtem зарегистрировался на этом сайте. С наскоку сразу трудно понять все здесь происходящее, но я так понял, что мою фотографию предложили на место банера этого сайта. Что-ж почту за честь. Так как я являюсь автором этого фото, полностью согласен передать авторские права на его использование в качестве банере на этом сайте с указанием авторства и места съемки. Выше все сказано правильно - это Свято-Богородицкий Казанский мужской монастырь и Храм иконы Казанской Божьей Матери в селе Винновка Самарской области. Фото сделано летом этого года, с катера во время рыбалки (там потрясающие места для троллинга) во время визита моих друзей из Москвы. Другие фото с этой поездки доступны на моей странице в facebook`e здесь: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203935026325700.65742.100001276119774&type=1&l=0df0359fc9


Спасибо! Отличный кадр!


----------



## flatron

Омич;87011772 said:


> Просто видели, что Омск обходит баннеры их городов, поэтому специально занижали оценки.


ты сам-то веришь в то,что пишешь? :lol:



Омич;87014718 said:


> ^^ да ладно я вообще у автора не спрашивал


а ведь это обязательное правило. Как вообще этот убогий баннер в нарушение всех правил выпустили?


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> ты сам-то веришь в то,что пишешь? :lol:



Да, я кстати видел что самые низкие оценки были от питерцев. Есть над чем задуматься



flatron said:


> а ведь это обязательное правило


Нет


----------



## Keyone

..


Jan said:


> Here are the rules
> - size: 719 x 123 px, .JPG, 72 dpi
> - no text, no markings, no flags, no nothing, just the image
> - *need source name and link, preferably you yourself*
> - explain a bit on what we see.


----------



## Омич

^^ вот именно


----------



## Омич

glad said:


> Голосуем за Магнитку.


где вы за нее голосуете? новогодний баннер же сегодня


----------



## Sicmaggot

Нахера ты ему единицу влепил?


----------



## glad

Омич;87137278 said:


> где вы за нее голосуете? новогодний баннер же сегодня


Когда поставят баннер,тогда и голосуем.


----------



## Keyone

Sicmaggot said:


> Нахера ты ему единицу влепил?


А на большее он не тянет, баннер этот


----------



## Кaктус

Магнитка шикарная!
Пермь так... на любителя. Но хотя бы не стыдно.


----------



## ZZZ Top

Кaктус;87149778 said:


> Магнитка шикарная!


Чего хорошего то? Киотский протокол разорвался! Хотя зато работа в городе есть,одно радует.


----------



## Bassik

Красивый баннер получился Питер-Деловая зона Пулково.


----------



## Омич

красивый. неочень


----------



## Омич

xfury said:


>


Почему отправили яну первые два унылых баннера, а третий хороший не отправили?


----------



## uralural

Bassik said:


> Красивый баннер получился Питер-Деловая зона Пулково.


Слишком мрачно, но что-то притягательное есть...


----------



## vegorv

3й самарский вполне.


----------



## elto

у питера больно уж газон жуткий. с этого ракурса лучше летом.. в грозу


----------



## uralural

я даже и внимания не обратил, думал, асфальт. Настолько уж трава темная))


----------



## Bassik

Это фото от 30 декабря 2011 г.


----------



## yahooeu

vegorv said:


> 3й самарский вполне.


Может ростовский?


----------



## @rtem

xfury, дело конечно твое, но может прежде тут выставишь баннеры на обсуждение? а то таких "баннеров" у каждого города полно. Самарских только могу с десяток накидать (и даже лучше - см. тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432368 ) Ростов-на-Дону хороший город, поэтому не стоит абы какой баннер кинуть, лишь бы попасть на главную. Или хочешь, чтоб колов Ростов словил?


----------



## elto

а луанда-то неплоха


----------



## vegorv

yahooeu said:


> Может ростовский?


ну да. :lol: похожие они все таки.


----------



## xfury

vegorv said:


> ну да. :lol: похожие они все таки.


Чем?


----------



## vartal

yahooeu said:


> Может ростовский?


Нет уж. Только самарский.


----------



## uralural

Вот и собачка))


gorkill said:


> Вот она (он):
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/permsulde/view/203973/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/permsulde/view/203972/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/permsulde/view/203971/


знает ли этот пес, какой чести удостоился


----------



## alley cat

Баннер у земляков ну очень красивый. kay: Поставил заслуженную пятерку.

Пес только не о чем. Я бы кол поставил если бы не соседи из-за этого пса. Так как люди по своей природе делятся на две категории, тех кто любит собак, и тех кто любит кошек. Так вот Пермь сильно может пострадать от любителей кошек.


----------



## D-Man Mongol

Я обычно не принимаю участие в голосовании, однако после сообщения №4541 от *uralural* не удержался. Хотя люблю кошек, поставил 5


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Только собака и вытягивает баннер, получилось очень оригинально. Не так, как у немцев, конечно, но тоже ничё так.


----------



## contemplatio

Омич;87344474 said:


>


очень-очень неудачный баннер Нижнего Новгорода


----------



## vegorv

Омич;87344474 said:


> один чувак предложил баннер нижнего новгорода
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> уххахахах
> а это как раз тот что сверху написал


цвета подкорректировать и можно запульнуть, раз уж больше ничего нет.


----------



## alley cat

4miGO!!! said:


> Только собака и вытягивает баннер, получилось очень оригинально. Не так, как у немцев, конечно, но тоже ничё так.


Так фишка-то в том, скайлайнами как бы представляемся, не собаками, и не бабами. 

Причем хочу отметить скайлайнами городов с небоскребами, согласно тематике форума, а не скайлайнами с монастырями, мостами, и древностями.


----------



## Bassik

Пермь на баннере, голосуем


----------



## ALEXEJ

> The beasts are on the hunt


The beasts are on the hunt and mansi is Hunty-Mansyisk! не?


----------



## yahooeu

contemplatio said:


> очень-очень неудачный баннер Нижнего Новгорода


Почему же? Ракурс очень даже неплохой.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Мне кажется, что по причине существования часовых поясов, да и вообще явления существования дня и ночи, мы несколько подставляем наши баннеры, так как голосуем за них раньше, чем большинство других людей на планете, и сплошными пятерками создаем явно завышенный рейтинг, который провоцирует народ из западных стран ставить оценки пониже.


----------



## Askario

Упоротый баннер. Какая-то помесь «День послезавтра» и «Я — легенда».


----------



## vartal

alley cat said:


> Причем хочу отметить скайлайнами городов с небоскребами, согласно тематике форума, а не скайлайнами с монастырями, мостами, и древностями.


Скайлайны не так интересны...


----------



## P0ezhai

Хороший баннер, собака рулить


----------



## Accel

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> сплошными пятерками создаем явно завышенный рейтинг, который провоцирует народ из западных стран ставить оценки пониже.


До голосования оценку не видно вроде.


----------



## elto

видно вроде


----------



## contemplatio

yahooeu said:


> Почему же? Ракурс очень даже неплохой.


Во-первых, криво.
Во-вторых, акценты явно на кремле и Стрелке, но ни то ни другое не смотрится боле-менее целостно и дисгармонирует друг с другом как по пропорциям, так и по цветам - от кремля какой-то обрубок (башня должна быть видна целиком) с куском газона и макушками деревьев, который перекрывает вид на стрелку; доминанта на Стрелке - собор Александра Невского, но Борисоглебская башня на переднем плане его полностью подавляет.
В-третьих, ракурс. Если бы сместить чуть вправо - было бы удачнее, по-моему ("обрезать" слева часть стены - там где газон, справа "прибавить" Борской поймы, немного отодвинуться назад, чтобы башня в кадр убралась целиком и "отодвинулась" от церкви). А ещё лучше сместить точку съёмки ближе к Волге, но это сложно, конечно. 
В-четвёртых, резкости и чёткости не хватает.
ИМХО, конечно.


----------



## elto

а меня там белое пятно смущает на стене. как-то это не ахти смотрится, словно запустили


----------



## Омич

че обсуждать его, человек из третьего рима запостил уже


----------



## glad

5 пёсику из Перми.


----------



## vartal

Омич;87376929 said:


> я уже показывал в этой теме. я ему единицу поставлю


А я пять. Да, баннер не ахти какой, у Нижнего есть виды и получше конечно.


----------



## yahooeu

мда....вредительство какое-то.


----------



## MangoMango

Так и не понял какой у НН баннер.Если тот который 2 страницы назад,то убого чуть боллее чем полностью,снова фейл.Фотка не обработана вообще снято как-будто на мыльницу.Товарищ yahooeu сказал правильно саботаж какой-то.В ветке у НН были очень классные баннеры с набережной.
Хотя лучше вообще не отправлять ничего до полной уверенности.
<3


----------



## beaver-hero

да, у НН баннер средний. Композиция мне не нравится. Были лучше варианты раньше. Намного лучше


----------



## Poloniy_210

Zapater said:


> Чего уж там мелочиться. Ставьте Норильск с его обшарпаными пятиэтажками.


сперва выучишь матчасть, потом вернёшься на форум....


честно говоря, не очень приятно сегодняшнее голосование за Пермь именно наших соотечественников, когда некоторые всю убогость своих эстетических взглядов выплёскивают в оценки.....особенно радует: "Баннер не понравился, потому что я не люблю собачеГ"...
последние наши баннеры очень хороши....именно тем, что они самобытны...они не пытаются копировать шаблон!....и я уверен, что как раз жители нормальных стран баннер очень даже оценили....особенно тот факт, что бывает не только зелёная травка на фото и голубое небо....а у Перми интересна сама по себе замёрзшая река и мост....

посмотрите на баннеры стран третьего мира...как правило, говнофотка, снятая за 15 км от города, с попыткой объять как можно больше и доказать, дескать с нашем вшивом городке тоже есть скайлайн, аж целых три 20-этажки....сегодняшний Hat Yai каноничен...
поэтому и нам не стоит пытаться копировать американские даунтауны и набирать "скайлайн" из типового монолита с красным кирпичом...

З.Ы. выкрою время как-нить и сделаю баннер Норильска


----------



## MangoMango

Poloniy_210 said:


> посмотрите на баннеры стран третьего мира...как правило, говнофотка, снятая за 15 км от города, с попыткой объять как можно больше и доказать, дескать с нашем вшивом городке тоже есть скайлайн, аж целых три 20-этажки....сегодняшний Hat Yai каноничен...


В точку,подобные говно-баннеры были и у нас,НН будет каноничен этому правилу.


----------



## xfury

А как Яну разрешение использовать снимок то подвтердить?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Самарские монастырь и церковь на 5-м месте в топ-100. А пермская собачка и замёрзшая река на 8-м.


> последние наши баннеры очень хороши....именно тем, что они самобытны...они не пытаются копировать шаблон!....и я уверен, что как раз жители нормальных стран баннер очень даже оценили...


----------



## vartal

От сегодняшнего баннера просто в осадок выпасть можно...Такое ощущение, что снимали на мобилку в 0,3 мегапикселя.


----------



## Accel

Сам автор фото с присущей природной скромностью в комментах написал "5/5".


----------



## theAlone

son_of_the_sun said:


> Самарские монастырь и церковь на 5-м месте в топ-100. А пермская собачка и замёрзшая река на 8-м.


на 7-м


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Poloniy_210, +1


----------



## Омич

xfury said:


> А как Яну разрешение использовать снимок то подвтердить?


если ты сделал баннер, то разрешение автора фото не требуется

а может и требуется, просто у меня он ничего такого не спрашивал


----------



## Омич

Nizhny Novgorod: January 15








О БОЖЕ


----------



## Petr Zuckerman

красиво


----------



## contemplatio

И Самаре и Перми с удовольствием поставил по пятёрке и не потому что они от нас (хотя всегда ставлю 5 России, Украине, Белоруссии), а потому что понравились - оба не банальные расписные картинки, а а вполне оригинальные, со своим духом и сделанны качественно.
ЗЫ. надеюсь, от Нижнего будет другой баннер.


----------



## Омич

contemplatio said:


> И Самаре и Перми с удовольствием поставил по пятёрке и не потому что они от нас (хотя всегда ставлю 5 России, Украине, Белоруссии), а потому что понравились - оба не банальные расписные картинки, а а вполне оригинальные, со своим духом и сделанны качественно.
> ЗЫ. надеюсь, от Нижнего будет другой баннер.


на что ты надеешься если его запостили уже
и ян утвердил


----------



## Sicmaggot

Искусство такое искусство. У вас поди, ценителей, обшарпанная стена и обоссаный угол вызовет дикий поросячий восторг. "Боооже, какой перфоманс!", "Огого, вот это конформизм!".


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Омич;87405486 said:


>


Кто эту... красоту постит, оладушек горелый...? hno:


----------



## ALEXEJ

contemplatio said:


> Во-первых, криво.
> Во-вторых, акценты явно на кремле и Стрелке, но ни то ни другое не смотрится боле-менее целостно и дисгармонирует друг с другом как по пропорциям, так и по цветам - от кремля какой-то обрубок (башня должна быть видна целиком) с куском газона и макушками деревьев, который перекрывает вид на стрелку; доминанта на Стрелке - собор Александра Невского, но Борисоглебская башня на переднем плане его полностью подавляет.
> В-третьих, ракурс. Если бы сместить чуть вправо - было бы удачнее, по-моему ("обрезать" слева часть стены - там где газон, справа "прибавить" Борской поймы, немного отодвинуться назад, чтобы башня в кадр убралась целиком и "отодвинулась" от церкви). А ещё лучше сместить точку съёмки ближе к Волге, но это сложно, конечно.
> В-четвёртых, резкости и чёткости не хватает.
> ИМХО, конечно.


я думаю это совет по делу, очень грамотно расписано. Есть НН-щики способные это как-то реализовать? То что планируют и уже утверждено - явный фэйл hno: На кой отослали-то?


----------



## ZZZ Top

Омич;87511624 said:


> Везет тебе. А я здесь живу


Посмотри хоть вот сюда,и не показывай больше трубы никому.

http://omsk.infomsk.ru/photo_omska/?p=1

http://omskstreets.ru/#page1
В последней ссылке почти готовые баннеры есть.


----------



## Brad

elto said:


> это устоявшееся и всем понятное выражение


Для кого устоявшееся? для тумук ыдуузам?
Правильно говорить: "Мне город симпатичен" или "Я симпатизирую (кому-то)". Второе обычно относится к одушевленным лицам.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

или "мне импонирует"


----------



## elto

спасибо, русские братушки, что научить меня вашему могучему языка :3


----------



## ikeamen

yahooeu said:


> А Новосибирска не хуже?


не хуже  но и не лучше)


----------



## Омич

ZZZ Top said:


> Посмотри хоть вот сюда,и не показывай больше трубы никому.
> 
> http://omsk.infomsk.ru/photo_omska/?p=1
> 
> http://omskstreets.ru/#page1
> В последней ссылке почти готовые баннеры есть.


херня и фотошоп.
а те колбасы, похожие на баннеры, ничем не лучше индонезийских


----------



## vegorv

ZZZ Top said:


> Посмотри хоть вот сюда,и не показывай больше трубы никому.
> 
> http://omsk.infomsk.ru/photo_omska/?p=1
> 
> http://omskstreets.ru/#page1
> В последней ссылке почти готовые баннеры есть.


Ну да. Вот неплохая заготовка для баннера столицы Западной Сибири. 










В ТОП 10 может не будете, но в сотне задержитесь точно. Режьте,отправляйте.


----------



## Омич

и чё здесь красивого/необычного?


----------



## vegorv

Омич;87529383 said:


> и чё здесь красивого/необычного?


труб нет.


----------



## xfury

А что красивого/необычного в трубах?


----------



## @rtem

у каждого разное представление о красоте.. :nuts:


----------



## flatron

новогодний Питер,жаль чуть не влезает,или может кто поколдует,чуть растянет?


----------



## elto

не, растягивать не кошерно


----------



## W-Hawk

Баннер с нижегородским кремлём всё-таки поставили.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Раритетное Уг на баннер:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/145753/


----------



## vegorv

W-Hawk said:


> Баннер с нижегородским кремлём всё-таки поставили.












Видели с Камчатским временем.

а инфа для нового баннера,hno: может Ян еще поменяет.


----------



## @rtem

прям Российские баннеры заполонили.. как прорвало))


----------



## BlackShark

vegorv said:


> Видели с Камчатским временем.
> 
> а инфа для нового баннера,hno: может Ян еще поменяет.


Да, баннеры перепутали. Подпись поменяли, а баннер — нет.
Вот что должно было быть сегодня:


----------



## gorkill

^^
Жаль. А между тем голосование пошло. 2 оценки- 2 пятерки


----------



## osmant

ну, справедливость восторжествовала )))


----------



## gorkill

osmant said:


> ну, справедливость восторжествовала )))


Так баннер пока не поменяли.


----------



## Омич

gorkill said:


> Так баннер пока не поменяли.


думаешь поменяют?


----------



## gorkill

Омич;87535184 said:


> думаешь поменяют?


Путаница получается. Картинка одна, описание другое:nuts:


----------



## Омич

ян тупит значит


----------



## W-Hawk

gorkill said:


> ^^
> Жаль. А между тем голосование пошло. 2 оценки- 2 пятерки


Хорошо, что из патриотизма я не поскупился на пятёрку, ведь если поменяют баннер - такая оценка станет абсолютно заслуженной.


----------



## gorkill

W-Hawk said:


> Хорошо, что из патриотизма я не поскупился на пятёрку, ведь если поменяют баннер - такая оценка станет абсолютно заслуженной.


Вторая моя. Почему больше никто не голосует? Странно.


----------



## vegorv

gorkill said:


> Вторая моя. Почему больше никто не голосует? Странно.


больше голосов - меньше шансов, что поменяют.

Я пока жду.


----------



## ZZZ Top

gorkill said:


> Вторая моя. Почему больше никто не голосует? Странно.


Я просто часы не хочу переводить. То,что я поставлю 5,это без сомнений. Какой бы не был баннер. Поставлю после 12.


----------



## yahooeu

блять

Ян мне сегодня написал, что поменяет баннер.


----------



## osmant

gorkill said:


> Так баннер пока не поменяли.


"справедливость" здесь в том, что обыграв всякие интриги, демонстрируется тот баннер, который и выдвигался изначально. А выдвигался именно баннер, а не город "Нижний Новгород". Почему-то сначала баннеротправили, и уже опосля стали обсуждать, насколько он убог. Т.ч. пусть получает, сколько он реально заслуживает.


----------



## vartal

yahooeu said:


> Ян мне сегодня написал, что поменяет баннер.


Так поменяет ли? А то бред получится - подпись одна, баннер другой. Иностранцы просто в осадок выпадут с этого.


----------



## Murman

Первый раз поставлю российскому баннеру 1, запарили без обсуждений всякое уг отправлять.


----------



## MangoMango

Вот это эпик фейл.
Даже не смешно.


----------



## vegorv

ебаный стыд.hnoдавно не ругался матом)

*Kit310*, прежде чем выставлять, спроси у людей, стоит ли.:bash:


----------



## BlackShark

vartal said:


> Так поменяет ли? А то бред получится - подпись одна, баннер другой. Иностранцы просто в осадок выпадут с этого.


Дык дело в том, что сейчас именно так и есть — подпись одна, баннер другой (*l-bpyc*'у в страшном сне не приснится, что ему припишут авторство сего чуда)...


----------



## vartal

Чёрд...Ну неужели нельзя было сразу нужный баннер отправить? С таким казусом - когда описание к баннеру ему не соответствует - это заслуженное первое место во флопе будет.


----------



## Askario

Быстрее бы. Этот баннер крайне убог.


----------



## alley cat

В любом случае Российскому городу пять ставлю, тем более такому красивому как Нижний Новгород.
Но что-то надо делать с выдвижением баннеров, один из модераторов, взял бы на себя это дело что ли.


----------



## MangoMango

Наша гегемония нарушена,кто-то решил поднасрать.


----------



## KLoun

Да уж, на месте НиНошников я бы в глаз дал "выдвигателю" этого позорища 

З.Ы. Впервые поставил заслуженную единицу, и похрен на то, что город наш.


----------



## MangoMango

Омич;87562315 said:


> Швейцария тогда позорная страна. Не хотел бы там жить.


В Швейцарии же нет мегаполисов 
Ну а по определению, он прав, огромный город не может быть низкоэтажным.
Хотя про утверждение баннер без небоскребов не баннер а говно,бред сумашедшего.


----------



## vegorv

Рим - деревня, ни ногой туда, и в Париже кроме Дефанса посмотреть нечего, я уж молчу про Амстердам. А Питер - пригород Хельсинки.:lol:


----------



## Zapater

vegorv said:


> Рим - деревня, ни ногой туда, и в Париже кроме Дефанса посмотреть нечего, я уж молчу про Амстердам. А Питер - пригород Хельсинки.:lol:


Кроме Дефанса? То же самое, что сказать: "В Нью-Йорке ничего нет кроме Манхэтэна." 
В Амстердаме есть http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuidas
Рим город развалин. Редкое убожество на мой взгляд. 
Питер тоже является позором России. Играются в исторический памятник в размерах всего города.. Но только так себя позиционироваться может небольшой город вроде Венеции. А не пятимиллионный мегаполис. Если там и дальше сильны будут придурки, которые запрещают любые небоскрёбы, то этот город деградирует и второе место в России по значимости займёт Екатеринбург или Казань.
*
*


----------



## vegorv

*Zapater*, сделай лучше нормальный баннер столицы РФ, чем ерунду говорить.


----------



## vartal

Zapater said:


> Питер тоже является позором России. Играются в исторический памятник в размерах всего города.. Но только так себя позиционироваться может небольшой город вроде Венеции. А не пятимиллионный мегаполис. Если там и дальше сильны будут придурки, которые запрещают любые небоскрёбы, то этот город деградирует и второе место в России по значимости займёт Екатеринбург или Казань.


Вообще-то, Питер и хорош тем, что в нём сохранилось много исторических зданий, которые не испоганили стеклянными (или какими иными) высотками, снеся при этом немало ценных домов, как сделали в Москве. Кстати, в Москве одумались и запретили это дурдом - строительство высоких и диссонирующих с окружающей застройкой новостроев.


----------



## Омич

Zapater тролит, уже во многих темах замечал


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Поздравляю Нижний с великим фэйлом, жаль автора того клёвого оранжевого баннера, подобный теперь если и будет, то будет не скоро


----------



## Омич

ребята почему когда я вижу новый баннер у него нет комментов и очень мало оценок??? ведь до меня еще много народу должно было проголосовать, у меня же не последний часовой пояс


----------



## l-bpyc

запатер то ли очень неумело и тупо троллит, то ли просто очень-очень глупый. оба варианта постыдны




Kelsnoopy said:


> Поздравляю Нижний с великим фэйлом, жаль автора того клёвого оранжевого баннера, подобный теперь если и будет, то будет не скоро


жалеть не меня надо, а то, что город так криво прорекламирован


----------



## Zapater

vartal said:


> Вообще-то, Питер и хорош тем, что в нём сохранилось много исторических зданий, которые не испоганили стеклянными (или какими иными) высотками, снеся при этом немало ценных домов, как сделали в Москве. Кстати, в Москве одумались и запретили это дурдом - строительство высоких и диссонирующих с окружающей застройкой новостроев.


Сейчас небоскрёб хотят строить в 10 км от центра. Но тамошние идиоты всё равно недовольны. У Питера нет нормального будущего без такого развития. Ещё раз пишу: только на истории жить может себя позволить маленький город.


----------



## flatron

Zapater said:


> Рим город развалин. Редкое убожество на мой взгляд.


только что оттуда. Город просто великолепен,один из самых красивых в мире!


----------



## MangoMango

flatron said:


> только что оттуда. Город просто великолепен,один из самых красивых в мире!


Zapater просто толсто троллит.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Небоскрёбодрочер?


----------



## vartal

Zapater said:


> Сейчас небоскрёб хотят строить в 10 км от центра. Но тамошние идиоты всё равно недовольны.


Они были бы идиотами, если бы согласились испортить безликими небосрёбчиками неповторимый облик исторического центра Питера.


Zapater said:


> У Питера нет нормального будущего без такого развития.


Нет будущего у того города, который не чтит свою историю.


Zapater said:


> Ещё раз пишу: только на истории жить может себя позволить маленький город.


Наоборот.


----------



## ambient

Омич;87565382 said:


> Zapater тролит, уже во многих темах замечал


он очень похож на скасски только в отличие от него похоже не троллит а он такой и есть

эдит 

напомните оранжевый баннер


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Zapater said:


> Сейчас небоскрёб хотят строить в 10 км от центра. Но тамошние идиоты всё равно недовольны. У Питера нет нормального будущего без такого развития. Ещё раз пишу: только на истории жить может себя позволить маленький город.


Ты мало знаешь о развитии городов, а уж о тамошних идиотах тем более)


----------



## Zapater

vartal said:


> Они были бы идиотами, если бы согласились испортить безликими небосрёбчиками неповторимый облик исторического центра Питера.


Небоскрёб построить хотят в 10 км(!!!) от исторического центра. Интересно, эти олигофрены не запрещают финнам в Хельсинки небоскрёбы строить? А вдруг видно будет?!



vartal said:


> Нет будущего у того города, который не чтит свою историю.


Пафосный бред. Либо город развивается и живёт настоящим, либо он превращается в надгробие эпохи. Вот Питер и идёт прямой дорогой во второй вариант.



vartal said:


> Наоборот.


Ты вообще подумал? Именно маленькие города могут жить за счёт туристов. А большие при этом должны ещё что-то делать. В Вене и Париже не постеснялись строить современные высотки. А идеал для меня - Лондон. Плевали они на пафосных клоунов и строят небоскрёбы в самом центре. 

PS Не удивлюсь, если лет через 40 ваши потомки будут защищать кварталы хрущёвок. Это ведь историческое наследие советской эпохи!


----------



## Кaктус

Ну и оффтоп...
Zapater, по факту ЛЦ с Акватории будет виден куда лучше, чем ОЦ. Хотя "по закону" все отлично.


----------



## Zapater

Ну даже если и виден, что с того? Он будет крошечный. Видеть его будут только те, кто очень захочет его увидеть. Это ж специально ракурс подбирать, да ещё и увеличать в разы, чтобы что-то разглядеть.


----------



## Кaктус

Как раз-таки там ракурс подбирать не надо будет, на самом деле отличный коридор по М.Неве на него. Виден будет прилично, но что в этом плохого?..

Тема про баннер, предлагаю закончить тут.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ Куала-Лумпур?


----------



## Омич

Кaктус;87710259 said:


> Мне кажется, или что-то сделали с рейтингом баннеров?
> Почистили от фейков?
> 
> В топе и Питер, и Москва вылезли...
> Астана, НН вскарабкались внезапно в первые 15
> Перт, стабильно бывший 3им, аж на 25 свалился.


если от фейков почистили почему тогда пермь в топе?


----------



## yahooeu

^^ Потому что у Перми действительно классный баннер:cheers:


----------



## Sicmaggot

> chibetogdl on January 19, 2012 19:34:46
> im getting boring wih the industrial skylines of russian cities 2/5


+1


----------



## Омич

Sicmaggot said:


> +1


тока 2 было


----------



## vartal

yahooeu said:


> ^^ Потому что у Перми действительно классный баннер:cheers:


У Самары он получше будет, да и летний он к тому же. 

С баннерами чего-то в последнее время косяки участились...


----------



## beaver-hero

По Магнитогорску особо хорошие комментарии



> [55] aleander on January 18, 2012 17:53:05
> Scary, overwhelming, depressing. 5/5





> [137] donstreeter on January 19, 2012 05:18:59
> пять баллов от Донецка, епте )


ЗЫ Вообще, баннеры постоянно комментирует куча народу, которые практически не пишут на форуме. Много незнакомых ников


----------



## Омич

beaver-hero said:


> ЗЫ Вообще, баннеры постоянно комментирует куча народу, которые практически не пишут на форуме. Много незнакомых ников


выучить наизусть ники всех зарегистрированных пользователей?


----------



## alley cat

*Челябинск*





Фото *kx*, из Челябинского форума SSC.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87791003&postcount=9271


----------



## Омич

херня


----------



## yahooeu

Омич;87791696 said:


> херня


труб мало?


----------



## Murman

Ну действительно , херня же


----------



## Омич

чем отличается от обычного индонезийского баннера кроме снега?


----------



## MangoMango

alley cat said:


> Фото *kx*, из Челябинского форума SSC.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87791003&postcount=9271


У Новиграда не "рыбий глаз"?
Вот формула успеха это панорамный баннер и лучший супер вид в городе или площадь или здания.
..PROFIT!


----------



## ALEXEJ

beaver-hero said:


> ЗЫ Вообще, баннеры постоянно комментирует куча народу, которые практически не пишут на форуме. Много незнакомых ников


некоторые регаются ради метро (ну знаем кто) некоторые ради инфры, а те которые, ради баннеров и регаюся :|


----------



## alley cat

*Екатеринбург*



Вид с Вознесенской горки на Екатеринбург-сити.

Автор: Umformer
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87788664&postcount=2629


----------



## yahooeu

неочень в плане качества..а ракурс хороший.


----------



## roi95

Тоже херня. Нет скученности.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Тоже лажа.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Тоже херня. Нет скученности.


Кто бы говорил, житель города с одной высоткой. ))

ЗЫ: А так ребята не вам за Екатеринбург судить.  Да и все же знают что баннеры размещенные в этой теме, дальше этой темы не идут. Так что неча беспокоится. :cheers:


----------



## flatron

Омич;87961262 said:


> я один не понимаю что в нём красивого?


в сравнении с последним омским?


----------



## alekssa1

flatron said:


> этот всё равно лучше.


Очень красиво и имеет шансы, но главный наезд будет на отсутствие скайлайна. То, что в названии будет написано Ст Петерсбург ситискейп, никто не заметит. З.Ы. Поправить завал левого бока Казанского!
Баннер со Спасом - именно как баннер просто ужасен.
Калининград тоже надо выставлять (давно пора), но быть готовыми к среднему баллу в 3 - 3.5 и к комментариям, что русские всё разрушили, а поляки могли бы восстановить и получше


----------



## W-Hawk

А давайте в очередной раз устроим разрыв шаблона, но на этот раз чем-нибудь таким


----------



## Омич

я както раз смотрел баннеры и заметил что в топе у большинства баннеров небо необычное, наверное это секрет успеха



W-Hawk said:


> А давайте в очередной раз устроим разрыв шаблона, но на этот раз чем-нибудь таким


я за


----------



## alekssa1

Непонятно, то ли там город внизу, то ли болото... Разрыв шаблона будет тогда, когда от России закончатся серые, унылые, зимние баннеры


----------



## Омич

а тем временем флэтрон запостил баннер с основной теме


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Омич;86827997 said:


>


А может хряпним, ещё разок? :naughty:


----------



## W-Hawk

Я помню только два зимних баннера из России, и оба были в своё время в десятке

А город/болото - это вопрос философский, в каком-то смысле и этот город - болото, и земля, на которой он стоит - болото в плане экономики.

Ах да, ещё же Омск зимний


----------



## MangoMango

У кракова баннер так баннер,и туту даже дело не в архитектурной привлекательности,сама фотография сделанна очень удачна,у Питера можно сделать таких сотни,только вот сделать некому.
Где-то в теме был баннер с с дворцовым мостом,и ночной скайлайн,очень достойно было,достойнее Казанского,ощущение на фото как на нарезку,как будто он туда прилеплен.


----------



## jackass94

все, питер 4-го февраля


----------



## Poloniy_210

я бы поработал с цветами на питерском баннере.....сейчас резкость вырвиглазная, рассеивает внимание....

мой вариант:
БЫЛО









СТАЛО









З.Ы. для городской среды секрет успеха в атмосферности картинки....


----------



## gorkill

flatron said:


> этот всё равно лучше.


Отличный баннер на 4 февраля, ТОП-10 обеспечен


----------



## alekssa1

Во-первых, поздно корректировать. Вот уже баннер - с эмблемой и подписью
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/4.jpg

Во-вторых, может небо стало чуть темнее, но особой разницы нет


----------



## MangoMango

Не будет в топ 10,у Петербурга были баннеры лучше.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

MangoMango said:


> Не будет в топ 10,у Петербурга были баннеры лучше.


+
не понимаю что в нём нашли


----------



## elto

Poloniy_210 said:


> я бы поработал с цветами на питерском баннере.....сейчас резкость вырвиглазная, рассеивает внимание....
> 
> мой вариант:
> БЫЛО
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> СТАЛО
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> З.Ы. для городской среды секрет успеха в атмосферности картинки....


не вижу разницы на своём мониторе


----------



## Омич

Kelsnoopy said:


> +
> не понимаю что в нём нашли


ура я не одинок


----------



## osmant

Омич;87985154 said:


> ура я не одинок


определенно не одинок!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Коли одобрили займитесь им кто-нибудь пожалуйста, ато я не знаю что куда. А с Питером ещё успеем, его замять невозможно


----------



## Омич

Kelsnoopy said:


> Коли одобрили займитесь им кто-нибудь пожалуйста, ато я не знаю что куда. А с Питером ещё успеем, его замять невозможно


а чё в нём красивого?


----------



## Imax33

Москва


----------



## Demisgr77

Ухуу..! Баннер СБП!:cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

Питер норм


----------



## roi95

Какая прелесть сегодня на баннере.


----------



## MangoMango

Питер ворвался 
Надеюсь затащит!


----------



## Zapater

Вместо второго здания слева мог быть построен первый в России небоскрёб ещё до революции, но питерцы и тогда отличались тупым консерватизмом.


----------



## roi95

Что за небоскрёб?


----------



## Bassik

Дом зингера  под 100 метров должен был быть 

ЗЫ там щас офис вконтакта  Второй слева дом 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дом_компании_«Зингер»


----------



## Accel

Ишь поляки навтыкали своему баннеру. Аж второе место после попы и пипы.


----------



## theAlone

4.68, total votes: 47

вот бы так было и к концу дня


----------



## Accel

Обычно голосует около 1000 юзеров.


----------



## theAlone

я средний балл имел ввиду


----------



## Kvin

Imax33 said:


> Москва


Ого, мне нравиться, давайте его отправим


----------



## ALEXEJ

если-бы нынешнему СПб-шному баннеру добавить с полсотни труб, хаотично разбросанных по зелёнке и горизонтам - то ничем не уступал-бы Магнитке!


----------



## flatron

московский баннер хорош!
Питер идёт отлично,тьфу-тьфу-тьфу!:cheers:


----------



## alley cat

Питеру пятак! В этот раз и вправду баннер хорош.


----------



## roi95

А что в московском хорошего увидели?:nuts:
Если такой будет,лично поставлю 2. Хотя ниже 5 пока никому не ставил. Если баннер не нравится-просто не голосую.


----------



## Murman

Московский баннер отстой, если бы почётче был....
А Питерский баннер сегодня самый лучший из всех Российских.


----------



## alley cat

Murman said:


> А Питерский баннер сегодня самый лучший из всех Российских.


С чего бы это? Согласен, баннер красив но он даже не скайлайн.


----------



## elto

это нормально?


----------



## MangoMango

Я провалился от стыда,нашу столицу с говном смешали,вот это лол.
Другой вид съемки,другой фотограф,другой вид,и было бы небо и земля,ну а это вообще никуда.


----------



## vegorv

Murman said:


> Опять Нижний будет?Сколько можно уже.


Ян за свой косяк обещал 2 раза в месяц Нижний ставить.


----------



## Poloniy_210

на самом деле ничего страшного и позорящего Москву на картинке не изображено....даже трубы красивые 
дело в самом баннере....он и заджепеган ужасно....полосы видны, около труб особенно....+ некошерно снимать аппаратом с таким низким разрешением и говняной матрицей...


----------



## Proxer

Ууу хоть бы через фильтр какой-нибудь пропустил, цвета изменил филиппинец этот..
Тяжело конечно не предвзято ставить оценку, но от меня это недоразумение больше 2ки не получит


----------



## KLoun

Proxer said:


> ...от меня это недоразумение больше 2ки не получит


Да, пожалуй с "трояком" - это я погорячился... влепил "парашу"...

З.Ы. Был бы бабой - влепил бы ещё пощечину "ротатору"...

З.З.Ы. А может с ноги ему?

З.З.З.Ы. А точно же... мудила какая-то вредитель какой-то с 19 постами на форуме... Мда...


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Не, московию нельзя так позорить  (абсолютно ясно, что это ответ гнилого империализма за визит Лаврова в Сирию).
> Поставил трояк по блату, так это кол.


поставил 4. Пять баллов просто рука не поднялась ставить,а вообще это трояк


----------



## Poloniy_210

и Rombar этот как-то в 19 постах постах не блеснул...очень сильно дро... на небоскрёбы...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Я поставил 5, но хотел 1.

Автора - наказать. (тем, что воспользовался - "А да ладна, запущу, ведь красиво, правда?")


----------



## Proxer

KLoun said:


> З.З.З.Ы. А точно же... мудила какая-то вредитель какой-то с 19 постами на форуме... Мда...


Вот оно что..Тогда по ту сторону профиля сидит матерый такой тролль, ибо злодеяние его по-настоящему удалось


----------



## Proxer

Poloniy_210 said:


> и Rombar этот как-то в 19 постах постах не блеснул...очень сильно дро... на небоскрёбы...


Poloniy_210 как бы невзначай оставил ссылку на его профиль, хотя я намек его понял ^_^


----------



## warden987

Поставил 5. Москву люблю, какая бы она ни была.


----------



## Proxer

^^^ тебе оценку не городу предлагают выставлять, а баннеру, горе поцреот


----------



## warden987

^^ ^^ Для особо умных могу сказать, что поставил 5 банеру, потому что люблю Москву. Банер может и не ахти, но специально для всяких нытиков я ставлю 5. Если тебе нужна другая оценка, это твои личные проблемы.







Problem?


----------



## Proxer

проблем в том, что ты, дубина, сам себе противоречишь или >>>
"Москву люблю, какая бы она ни была" было совсем не в тему т.к другие обсуждают именно баннер


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Зачем осуждать человека? - это его выбор.

Мой выбор тоже склонялся к минусу, но я поставил плюс. (чувство патриотизма)


----------



## Proxer

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Зачем осуждать человека? - это его выбор.


Ну ребят, ну почему сразу осуждать? Ставить 5 никто не запрещает! 
Меня просто-напросто смутил этот пост: "Москву люблю, какая бы она ни была" 
Как будто бы баннер отражает проблемы Москвы. Это же чушь, правда?
warden987 извини если обидел как то


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Proxer said:


> Меня просто-напросто смутил этот пост: "Москву люблю, какая бы она ни была"
> Как будто бы баннер отражает проблемы Москвы. Это же чушь, правда?
> warden987 извини если обидел как то


Просто накосячил, либо имел в виду то, как Москва отображается конкретно на баннере.


----------



## xvoidx

fail


----------



## Омич

давайте сделаем это флоп 15


----------



## Accel

Навтыкали Питеру колов. Уже пятые hno:


----------



## Accel

Белый забор как хлам какой-то воспринимается, простыни совдеповские на веревках или еще что, с домиком не сочетается.


----------



## @rtem

Панорама Красной Глинки, Самара. Автор фото- Андрей Кишкин (http://vk.com/dronix85)


----------



## vegorv

не ахти, мутно,непонятно.


----------



## Омич

херня


----------



## KLoun

Омич;88455918 said:


> херня


хуже чем


----------



## Imax33

Екатеринбург здес классно смотрится только размеры подогнать...


----------



## Омич

Imax33 said:


> Екатеринбург здес классно смотрится только размеры подогнать...


неочень


----------



## theAlone

Панорама Красной Глинки похожа на то, что во флопе, только ярче
КГ








Флоп









Екатеринбург тоже не самый лучший вариант. Нужны качественные (в плане качества jpg), яркие и сочные баннеры.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Сочные как Питер? Ну уж нет.


----------



## Омич

Sicmaggot said:


> Сочные как Питер? Ну уж нет.


однако он на 4 месте ок да


----------



## Sicmaggot

Питеродрочерам спасибо.


----------



## @rtem

theAlone said:


> Панорама Красной Глинки похожа на то, что во флопе, только ярче
> КГ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Флоп
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Екатеринбург тоже не самый лучший вариант. Нужны качественные (в плане качества jpg), яркие и сочные баннеры.


 чем похожа то? ничего такого не увидел..


----------



## vegorv

ну и баннер сегодня, ну и какашка.hno:


----------



## flatron

Sicmaggot said:


> Питеродрочерам спасибо.


пжлста! 
А какой баннер по-твоему хорош?


----------



## MangoMango

Очень милый и теплый сегодня баннер)
Для ценителей,я бы сказал.
Ассоциируется с Россией,Кронштадт,Петергбург,что то северное.


----------



## elto

ставьте 5 яблокотону


----------



## Омич

этот город уже есть во флопе.


----------



## elto

ну правильно. нашим "трэш баннерам" пятёры ставят охотно, а свои похожие что-то не ахти котируют


----------



## vartal

elto said:


> ставьте 5 яблокотону


С чего это?


----------



## elto

vartal said:


> С чего это?


да не важно


----------



## Poloniy_210

курсы фотошопа рулят....недавний афинский баннер такой же был....ЧСХ, ещё и оба заджепеганы с большим сжатием, будто даже не ФШ, а какой-то редактор простой


----------



## Омич

KLoun said:


> You make my day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


made может быть?


----------



## Sicmaggot

Омич;88659462 said:


> made может быть?


have made аще-та, окда


----------



## Brad

yahooeu said:


> Для каких таких?)


Для тех, кому петь или пить, - всё равно)


----------



## BlackShark

Завтра НиНо на баннере


----------



## vartal

BlackShark said:


> Завтра НиНо на баннере


Наврядли много наберёт...


----------



## Sicmaggot

Прекрасный баннер.


----------



## Dimas89

У нас уже Нижний на баннере. Поставил 5, хороший баннер


----------



## Омич

ниачом. тот что был в прошлый раз по ошибке лучше


----------



## MangoMango

Предыдущий баннер НН был лучше конечно,если бы не эпик фейл,был бы в топе 100%


----------



## Омич

Sicmaggot said:


> have made аще-та, окда


не обязательно


----------



## Poloniy_210

у НН хотя бы картинка глаза не выжигает...


не, ну просто смешно, как вчера в комментах доказывали, что нет фотошопа, а все цвета натуральны 










и оригинал:










сначала перешарпить, а потом сжать по высоте, растянуть в ширину и размыть - истинное мастерство...


----------



## ambient

Но вид приятный, любоваться можно. А почему российские баннеры в последнее время часто пошли?


----------



## Омич

у многих после омского баннера начался баттхерт и они стали постоянно пихать яну свои жалкие высеры


----------



## elto

ничего не поставлю


----------



## @rtem

такие два варианта Самары

а) 

б) 

оригинал
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88674436&postcount=122


----------



## Bassik

elto said:


> ничего не поставлю


Зря! Европейцы свои города всегда поддерживают из за этого у них всегда высокие оценки. hno:
НиНо 5 баллов :cheer:


----------



## alley cat

Bassik said:


> Зря! Европейцы свои города всегда поддерживают из за этого у них всегда высокие оценки. hno:
> НиНо 5 баллов :cheer:


+1. Баннер редкостное уг, но город наш, и поэтому его надо поддержать пятеркой.


----------



## elto

Bassik said:


> Зря! Европейцы свои города всегда поддерживают из за этого у них всегда высокие оценки. hno:
> НиНо 5 баллов :cheer:


я тоже поддерживаю, но тут рука не поднимается. не нравится что-то он мне. нижний красивше может быть. возможно, к вечеру добрее стану


----------



## elto

@rtem said:


> такие два варианта Самары
> 
> а)
> 
> б)
> 
> оригинал
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88674436&postcount=122


оба не ахти. это в ту же степь, что и сегодняшний нижний. разве что жёлтый цвет более позитивный настрой даёт. давай дневной летний.. или дневной зимний, но не слишком унылый


----------



## vegorv

Нижний без изюминки, но качественный. Пятерочка.


----------



## Kogan

flatron said:


> а вот тысяча проголосовавших человек так не считают.


эта тысяча рассуждает вот так:


alley cat said:


> +1. Баннер редкостное уг, но город наш, и поэтому его надо поддержать пятеркой.


...


----------



## elto

^^
лично я питеру заслуженно 5 поставил. цвета там, может, и подкручено, но это обычная практика, а сам баннер вполне приятный и исторический дух города передаёт


----------



## Bassik

Kogan прекращай троллятиной заниматься, уже давно этот бред обсудили, было много голосов из международки кто ставил пятёрки Питеру. Никак не успокоиться.


----------



## Kogan

Bassik said:


> Никак не успокоит*ь*ся.


Дыши глубже, тогда может ты и успокоишься...


----------



## KLoun

Годная картинка у НиНо сегодня!


----------



## Radiokott

ничего особого, баннер как баннер.


----------



## glad

Вроде предлагали другой баннер НН...


----------



## yahooeu

glad said:


> Вроде предлагали другой баннер НН...


В январе этот был.










А который сейчас висит, Ян ещё тогда сказал, что в феврале его повесит.


----------



## Bassik

Kogan said:


> Дыши глубже, тогда может ты и успокоишься...


Я то что я в отличии от тебя не ною, и хрень не несу что за баннер СПБ голоса наливали питерцы. 
Подтверждение того что ты трололо. Из темы дурак, сам дурак.
Никогда бы не подумал что олень может охотиться на оленей


----------



## osmant

yahooeu said:


> В январе этот был.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А который сейчас висит, Ян ещё тогда сказал, что в феврале его повесит.


Интересно было бы "летний вариант" этого баннера посмотреть...


----------



## Kogan

Bassik said:


> Я то что я в отличии от тебя не ною,


Еще как ноешь...


Bassik said:


> и хрень не несу что за баннер СПБ голоса наливали питерцы.


Кто за кого голосовал - вообще нельзя определить, эт раз, 
и два, я не говорил, что питерцы вытянули свой баннер, 
я показал принцип, по которому тут часто оцениваются баннеры.

И если пойти дальше, то фраза флэтрона про тысячу человек, 
не считающих баннер спб плохим - ложь, пзджь и провокация, 
за баннер питера всего тысяча проголосовала, 
включая те кто оценил его на 1-3 и те , кто оценил на 5 из патриотизма...


Кстати, в отображении результатов голосовалки глюк.

1000 проголосовавших, при этом:
1 ~ 100 голосов,
2 ~ 30 голосов,
3 ~ 70 голосов,
4 ~ 140 голосов,
5 ~ 200 голосов.
В сумме отображается голосов 540...
http://i061.radikal.ru/1202/e1/2ccba4db5ddf.jpg






Bassik said:


> Никогда бы не подумал что олень может охотиться на оленей


Житель культурной столицы, хулиган.


----------



## Bassik

Kogan said:


> Еще как ноешь...Кто за кого голосовал - вообще нельзя определить, эт раз,


Судя по комментариям людей из международки очень много кому баннер приглянулся, советую почитать комменты.


Kogan said:


> Житель культурной столицы,


Ну да вроде культурный! Завидуешь? :lol:


Kogan я с тобою дерзок по той причине что я очень злопамятный, помню воть эту фразу


> Почему назвать тупого человека тупым - это оскорбление? Провинциалов вон называют провинциалами, а чем тупые хуже?


Замечаю что ты не ровно дышишь к питерцам :cheers:



> я показал принцип, по которому тут часто оцениваются баннеры.


Ну а это разве плохо? По моему не только питерскому баннеру так делают но и всем другим русским городам и только мало кто таких результатов добивался,уже что то не состыковывается в твоих словах, и не только российская секция наливает голоса на свои города, а такое чувство будто только нашему баннеру и лили пятёрочные голоса.


----------



## Sicmaggot

ЗАВИСТЬ IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Kogan

Bassik said:


> Замечаю что ты не ровно дышишь к питерцам :cheers:


К питеру, бьет - значит любит. :|


Bassik said:


> я показал принцип, по которому тут часто оцениваются баннеры.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну а это разве плохо? По моему не только питерскому баннеру так делают, и не только российская секция, а такое чувство будто только нашему баннеру и лили пятёрочные голоса.
Click to expand...

Конечно плохо. А еще хуже, когда оправдывают, кивая на соседа.


----------



## Bassik

Почитай как комментарии, хотя бы вот одни из последних.
Ладно раз лень матушка впереди тебя родилась, на, и это я только потратил 15 секунд.

By Rex__Siciliae


> 5/5 from Italy


By MaxSpeed


> 5/5 from Poland


By watcher09


> Love it. 5 from Manila


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120204

Что ещё придумаешь?
Питерские зарегались под другими никами и пишут там это? Или мы их тоже подговорили? 



> Конечно плохо. А еще хуже, когда оправдывают, кивая на соседа.


Однако! Всем российским городам так вливают петёрки наши но мало кто такого места добился. О чём то это должно свидетельствовать. Вон тот же недавний Московский баннер, все мы поддержали на пять его хотя он на троечку, но он как то не в топ 10.


----------



## flatron

Омич;88684290 said:


> у многих после омского баннера начался баттхерт и они стали постоянно пихать яну свои жалкие высеры


полегче на поворотах. Следи за языком! :bash:


----------



## beaver-hero

как просекли, что в этой теме ловить нечего (напрямую стали отсылать), так сразу наши баннеры зачастили в шапке форума. Эту тему можно закрыть. Тут только срачи последнее время.


----------



## @rtem

beaver-hero said:


> как просекли, что в этой теме ловить нечего (напрямую стали отсылать), так сразу наши баннеры зачастили в шапке форума. Эту тему можно закрыть. Тут только срачи последнее время.


+100500


----------



## Kogan

Bassik said:


> *все мы поддержали на пять его хотя он на троечк*у,


Ну вот ты и написал ту же мысль, что я озвучил ранее, но блх, это был бы не ты, если бы не проехался по моему посту возмущением всей своей питерской души...


----------



## Kapai

Баннер Дубая конечно впечатляет, только вот интересно, что будет со всем этим когда закончатся промышленные залежи нефти:nuts:


----------



## vartal

Sicmaggot said:


> Одни огрызки из россии кроме омска


Кроме Омска? :nuts: Да-да, конечно, омский - это просто шедевр индустриального пейзажа. :lol:


----------



## flatron

Kapai said:


> Баннер Дубая конечно впечатляет, только вот интересно, что будет со всем этим когда закончатся промышленные залежи нефти:nuts:


с каждым годом доля нефти внижается в ВВП и сейчас она совсем невелика...

Питер

фото Uldis


----------



## Sicmaggot

Форум о кораблях?


----------



## jackass94

Можно ещё так выпендриться
Тобольск, фото 1912 года от пионера цветной фотографии, Сергея Прокудина-Горского


----------



## Murman

Мурманск


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Омск ваще лучший был, б/п


----------



## Омич

jackass94 said:


> Можно ещё так выпендриться
> Тобольск, фото 1912 года от пионера цветной фотографии, Сергея Прокудина-Горского


вот это воще охрененно в описание написать про 1912 и 5/5 все поставят сразу. были на баннере ссс когданибудь древние фотки?


----------



## Accel

Ага, и ниже фотку-2012 с теми же избушками :troll:


----------



## Кaктус

а почему бы и нет. 
только убрать полосу слева и, кмк, немножко вправо повернуть.


----------



## Bassik

Вот какой то из этих баннеров выбрать и отослать. Они все супер!
Москва



Mingitau said:


> Мои фото панорам Москвы (январь-февраль 2012 г.)
> 
> 
> 
> [more]


----------



## Sicmaggot

Блин офигенно


----------



## Murman

Bassik said:


> Вот какой то из этих баннеров выбрать и отослать. Они все супер!
> Москва


Самый последний боле менее, хоть не так видно дым из труб.Правда все баннеры портит крыша снизу.


----------



## Accel

Тут уж либо нормальный Кремль, либо небесформенный сити.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Эта бомба








только надо будет снизу отрезать


----------



## jackass94

так?


или и стеклянную крышу тоже?


----------



## msasha_65

Accel прав - ксли уж и размещать Кремль, то в узнаваемом, классическом виде.

Как-то так: :troll:










оригинал картинки здесь


----------



## KLoun

Чё-то как-то никак все эти баннеры, честно говоря. То есть точка съёмки (не считая "стеклокрыши") хороша, но итог выходит мутноватый (во всех смыслах слова).


----------



## Kelsnoopy

jackass94 said:


> так?
> 
> 
> или и стеклянную крышу тоже?


Отлично на мой взгляд

Стоит попробовать и из этой, думаю попозитивней будет


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Плюсую за МС'ашенский вариант, все остальные - уг.


----------



## theAlone

^^Я сначала подумал, что это какой-то пляж где-то у экватора :lol:


----------



## Kelsnoopy

:bowtie: Хорош издеваться над питером


----------



## Star2007

Зачем на баннер СПб который раз окраины предлагать? Неужели показать достойного нечего?


----------



## glad

Питер такой не надо,а Москву можно попробовать.


----------



## SeregaRUS

Пятница;89221728 said:


>


Вот из этой можно сделать отличнейший баннер!


----------



## Takohashi

А если такой?:










С этого фото.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Отличный.


----------



## Imax33

мне нравится


----------



## alex 61

Исторический? Нет?


----------



## forzen

SeregaRUS said:


> Вот из этой можно сделать отличнейший баннер!


пошире бы была фотка.


----------



## Bassik

^^
В тему, +100 надо на баннер.


----------



## Alexenergy

Хорошо, а что если, Москву сити убрать и спуститься пониже к Кремлю?


----------



## SeregaRUS

Мой вариант:








Источник тот же: vanh1to92


----------



## Takohashi

>Мой вариант
Плохой вариант. Потому что в левом нижнем углу будет водяной знак.


----------



## Imax33

последний вариант выглядит четче


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Всё же Такохашипфффф первый вариант лучше. 
Главный объект в центре кадра, по краям - МИД и Украина.


----------



## osmant

я бы этому баннеру много не поставил...


----------



## msasha_65

osmant said:


> я бы этому баннеру много не поставил...


А этому?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Вариант Форзена.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Alexenergy said:


> Хорошо, а что если, Москву сити убрать и спуститься пониже к Кремлю?


Наоборот москва-сити тут самое интересное и акцент лучше делать на нее(мое мнение).


----------



## @rtem

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Красноярск:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Фотки *gelio*


первый


----------



## MangoMango

Конечно второй,что за абсурд.


----------



## flatron

второй да,получше,но на 3+


----------



## ikeamen

третий


----------



## Sicmaggot

долина амазонки


----------



## ultEmate

Красноярск конечно же второй.


----------



## roi95

Третий самый лучший.


----------



## Victor90

roi95 said:


> Третий самый лучший.


Колес что ли наглотался? Где ты видишь третий баннер Красноярска?


----------



## raisonnable

От колёс другой эффект...


----------



## vegorv

оба в 100 не войдут, можно и не дергаться.


----------



## roi95

Victor90 said:


> Колес что ли наглотался? Где ты видишь третий баннер Красноярска?


Правильно, его нету. Поэтому лучше ничего, чем такой отстой. И поэтому, я за третий вариант.


----------



## flatron

СПБ


----------



## Victor90

raisonnable said:


> От колёс другой эффект...


Галлюцинации...


----------



## ikeamen

такая практически незаметная реклама..


----------



## Sicmaggot

flatron said:


> СПБ


Мечтысбываются_пост


----------



## CemenTT

Первопрестольная!


mr. MyXiN said:


> *17.03.12*
> 
> 
> ^^ _Увеличение по клику_


----------



## forzen

CemenTT said:


> Первопрестольная!


да. хорошее фото.


----------



## flatron

наверное неформат? СПб


----------



## Star2007

3-й снимок шикарный! :cheers2:


----------



## Poloniy_210

тут плохое качество:









а тут композиция плохая:










у Питера третий снимок хороший, но под баннер его нормально не обрезать...

но, глядя на сегодняшний Ванкувер, просто удивляюсь, как такое говно можно выставить:








криворукость 99 уровня...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Poloniy_210 said:


> но, глядя на сегодняшний Ванкувер, просто удивляюсь, как такое говно можно выставить:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> криворукость 99 уровня...


Согласен. Полный отстой, даже не поленился зайти и поставить заслуженную единицу.


----------



## soloveich

>


отличный снимок


----------



## elto

ванкуверу 5! отличный баннер


----------



## Ctulhu

soloveich said:


> отличный снимок


Тоже понравился. А что за башенка справа?


----------



## flatron

Ctulhu said:


> Тоже понравился. А что за башенка справа?


розово-красная? Ростальная колонна.


----------



## vartal

elto said:


> ванкуверу 5! отличный баннер


М-да...Ты жжёшь. :lol:


----------



## MangoMango

soloveich said:


> отличный снимок


Уродство пиксельное,даже и в мыслях не думайте такое поставить).


----------



## forzen

MangoMango said:


> Уродство пиксельное,*даже и в мыслях не думайте* такое поставить).


Думал думал, что значит сия фраза, сломал мозг.


----------



## flatron

forzen said:


> Думал думал, что значит сия фраза, сломал мозг.


а меня больше озадачила сия фраза..



> Уродство пиксельное


что означает?


----------



## MangoMango

Кто еще кому сломает,что в простой фразе не понятного,не знаю.
Обычная разговорная фраза.


> что означает?


Качество *говорю *,не очень.


----------



## forzen

MangoMango said:


> Кто еще кому сломает,что в простой фразе не понятного,не знаю.
> Обычная разговорная фраза.


Обычная разговорная фраза звучит так:* даже в мыслях не было*
Твоя же "Даже в мыслях не думайте" это что-то с чем-то. То есть в мысле можно не думать. Мысль — действие ума. Конечный или промежуточный продукт мышления. Думать - это процесс разума. То есть, твоя фраза означает: _даже в конечном продукте не производите процесс. _


----------



## flatron

MangoMango said:


> Качество *говорю *,не очень.


для вечернего снимка качество более,чем ОЧЕНЬ. Просто превосходное. У товаща техника несколько тыс $ стоит и руки растут откуда надо.


----------



## beaver-hero

так всё равно размер не подходит


----------



## forzen




----------



## IgorTCRS24

4.


----------



## Dimas89

У нас уже баннер Калининграда висит. По-моему весьма неплохо, поставил 5. Правда до меня уже кто-то двойку влепил этому баннеру.


----------



## Ctulhu

убогий =(


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Совсем нет. Хороший баннер.


----------



## elto

питер №4
очень питерский


----------



## forzen

Надо питерский ночной отправить. Ведь дневной добрался аж до 11-го места в топ-100 баннерах. Фото бы только получше найти


----------



## Keyone

Сочи - плохо 
Прошлый, который здесь предлагали лучше был


----------



## Poloniy_210

и Сочи, и Краснояск не канают....Крск вообще УГ...


----------



## SitnikOFF

ИМХО от Самары лучше бы вот это запостили

По мне, намного лучше того УГ, что было на днях.
Взял у *ton63*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89776157&postcount=144


----------



## elto

чем лучше?


----------



## @rtem

SitnikOFF said:


> ИМХО от Самары лучше бы вот это запостили
> 
> По мне, намного лучше того УГ, что было на днях.
> Взял у *ton63*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89776157&postcount=144


 если бы летний такой, то да, но зимний не катит.. или зимний ночной еще может быть..


----------



## SitnikOFF

@rtem said:


> если бы летний такой, то да, но зимний не катит.. или зимний ночной еще может быть..


 Не катит тот, что вы запоститили. А на летнем деревья бы всё загородили.


----------



## elto

скучный, депрессивный кадр. и даже не из-за времени года


----------



## vegorv

Такую Самару не стоит. Севастополь хорош, не смотря на обрезание.


----------



## Gkublok

SitnikOFF said:


> ИМХО от Самары лучше бы вот это запостили
> 
> По мне, намного лучше того УГ, что было на днях.
> Взял у *ton63*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89776157&postcount=144


П*здец полный. Типичное представление о России: серо,скучно,депрессивно. Я бы 2 или 3 максимум поставил... Откуда вы такие картинки берете? Неужели нет нормальных фото Самары?


----------



## @rtem

Gkublok said:


> П*здец полный. Типичное представление о России: серо,скучно,депрессивно. Я бы 2 или 3 максимум поставил... Откуда вы такие картинки берете? Неужели нет нормальных фото Самары?


ну тот район не такой уж и серый, но не в то время, когда сфоткано..










http://samara-ru.livejournal.com/6026053.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## SitnikOFF

vegorv said:


> Такую Самару не стоит.


Я и не предлагаю эту фотку на баннер, а лишь говорю, что она по крайней мере лучше того, что было выложено.



@rtem said:


> ну тот район не такой уж и серый, но не в то время, когда сфоткано..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://samara-ru.livejournal.com/6026053.html


[/QUOTE]

Сплошная темнота и вообще ничего не видно, чёрное пятно какое-то, в стиле того, что сейчас на первом месте. Если вы хотите за темнотой ночи скрыть ужасное состояние города, то ваша логика мне становится понятна.


----------



## @rtem

SitnikOFF said:


> Сплошная темнота и вообще ничего не видно, чёрное пятно какое-то, в стиле того, что сейчас на первом месте. Если вы хотите за темнотой ночи скрыть ужасное состояние города, то ваша логика мне становится понятна.


:lol:
А что там должно быть видно? Это же склон, сфотографировано с его подножья, а на склоне площадь.. мы же сейчас не саму фотку обсуждаем, а перспективу того района. Сфотографировать можно и так, чтобы все видно, в том числе что отсутствует это самое "ужасное состояние города", которое присутствует в любом городе РФ. В наших российских городах редко можно увидеть поистине более красивый зимний дневной вид, чем ночной. Поэтому зимние дневные виды обычно более проигрышные, чем летние. А ночные виды - это вообще отдельная история, если город, если город в ужасном состоянии, то следует ожидать от него такое же ужасное ночное освещение, иными словами останется унылым городом при в любом времени суток. Но слава Богу, в Самаре в основном с этим все хорошо, и ночью город выглядит не хуже, чем днем!

а вообще, внимательней читайте, чтоб не разжевывать все, как первокласснику..


----------



## ultEmate

Какая-то жесть на последних страницах. Даже страшно стало что отправят. :lol:

Если так и не терпится отправить то первый в списке красноярск -


----------



## SitnikOFF

@[COLOR=red said:


> rtem[/COLOR];89960864]:lol:
> А что там должно быть видно? Это же склон, сфотографировано с его подножья, а на склоне площадь.. мы же сейчас не саму фотку обсуждаем, а перспективу того района. Сфотографировать можно и так, чтобы все видно, в том числе что отсутствует это самое "ужасное состояние города", которое присутствует в любом городе РФ. В наших российских городах редко можно увидеть поистине более красивый зимний дневной вид, чем ночной. Поэтому зимние дневные виды обычно более проигрышные, чем летние. А ночные виды - это вообще отдельная история, если город, если город в ужасном состоянии, то следует ожидать от него такое же ужасное ночное освещение, иными словами останется унылым городом при в любом времени суток. Но слава Богу, в Самаре в основном с этим все хорошо, и ночью город выглядит не хуже, чем днем!
> 
> а вообще, внимательней читайте, чтоб не разжевывать все, как первокласснику..


 На данном фото мы как раз видим ужасное ночное освещение, так как оно совсем отсутствует у монумента славы, и его, как раз таки, и не видно, а именно он должен быть в центре внимания. И не имея должного освещения ночные виды данного города будут проигрышными, поэтому лучше его фотографировать днём.



> если город в ужасном состоянии, то следует ожидать от него такое же ужасное ночное освещение


Что мы и видим в Самаре.


----------



## AlexP_X

Владивосток:


----------



## elto

туман всегда смотрится выигрышно


----------



## Keyone

Как по мне, 5й и 7й самое то


----------



## Kapai

Нормально конечно, но по мне, лучше подождать завершения строительства мостов и появления зелени. Будет более выигрышно смотреться.


----------



## W-Hawk

Keyone said:


> Как по мне, 5й и 7й самое то


Седьмой совершенно не актуален, таким мост был полгода назад. 
*Kapai* дело говорит, к тому же ждать осталось не так уж долго:cheers:


----------



## @rtem

SitnikOFF said:


> Что мы и видим в Самаре.


ну да, ну да....:lol::bash:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20101008
сначала подумать нужно, прежде, чем что-то сказать..


----------



## CemenTT

Leupold said:


> С фотографической точки зрения, этот лучший.
> Но привлекательнее город выглядит на этой


Это тоже весьма красиво! Давайте обе!))


----------



## forzen

AlexP_X said:


> Владивосток:


Седьмой хорош, но надо подождать пока достроят.
_____


----------



## roi95

Москва хороша.


----------



## elto

.. но надо подождать пока достроят


----------



## CENTILION

forzen said:


>


вот эта красота мне нравится:banana:

+1


----------



## W-Hawk

Есть как минимум один недостаток - левая сторона баннера будет перегружена ещё и логотипом skyscrapercity.


----------



## Leupold

W-Hawk said:


> Есть как минимум один недостаток - левая сторона баннера будет перегружена ещё и логотипом skyscrapercity.


Имхо, нисколько не должно испортить. Надо, конечно, взглянуть, но может даже лучше, чем без лого получиться


----------



## vegorv

Москву одобряю


----------



## Radiokott

да, крутой баннер.

п.с. Сити очень сильно доминирует над остальной Москвой. 
Незнающим людям кажется что в Москве 5-6 небоскребов всего :nuts:


----------



## CENTILION

да ну, можно понять, что все остальные высотные здания стоят в отдалении
пусть в интернете лучше рысчут, кто не в курсе: Grouphug:


----------



## Antosh

надо отзеркалить.


----------



## CENTILION

а если отзеркалить, то это уже будет не естественный вид
или тут не важна правдоподобность, главное чтобы баннер был?


----------



## Кaктус

Так че с московским "факелом"? Неполучается забабахать?

Владивосток пока надо подождать.


----------



## Accel

>


Мне нравится. 4-рка минимум. Разве что освещенная улица по углам несколько размазывает внимание (ни к чему).


----------



## gorkill

Accel said:


> Мне нравится. 4-рка минимум. Разве что освещенная улица по углам несколько размазывает внимание (ни к чему).


4-4,2. Москва достойна более высоких оценок. Слева будет логотип SSC, справа пусто... Нет, ну если 4,2- это предел мечтаний, то можно отправлять


----------



## flatron

владивостокские баннеры очень хороши,даже лучше московского.


----------



## Кaктус

Трубы есть, небоскреб тоже. Горизонт не завален. Отличный баннер.


----------



## Bassik

:lol:
Питер рулит :troll:


----------



## flatron

могли бы и на автора сослаться! :lol:
Этот шедевр мой


----------



## elto

питерцы, не забывайте, что вас новосибирск недолюбливает. вот пошлёт кто-нибудь этот баннер яну..


----------



## ikeamen

elto said:


> питерцы, не забывайте, что вас новосибирск недолюбливает.


это еще с какого перепуга? :weird:


----------



## Кaктус

*elto*, да тут я скорее его пошлю


----------



## flatron

elto said:


> питерцы, не забывайте, что вас новосибирск недолюбливает. вот пошлёт кто-нибудь этот баннер яну..


если под новосибирцами ты подразумеваешь Когана,то это ещё не все жители этого славного города.

Ради Бога только не посылайте питерский баннер этот,это жесть просто,да ещё и сплющен


----------



## Kobzar




----------



## Kobzar




----------



## xvoidx

Думаю, народ офигеет, если банер такого размера с русскими буквами да ещё и с анимацией влепят


----------



## elto

с пичухой кадр шикарный


----------



## xvoidx

Я когда-то давно предлагал такой баннер:










Он хоть и не идеален, но более светлый и яркий. Я думаю, для владивостокского банера надо брать летний и солнечный снимок.


----------



## CemenTT

А нельзя анимашный баннер, но нормальных размеров и без герба? Будет круто!


----------



## elto

думаю, гиф не проканает


----------



## AlexP_X

xvoidx said:


> Я когда-то давно предлагал такой баннер:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Он хоть и не идеален, но более светлый и яркий. Я думаю, для владивостокского банера надо брать летний и солнечный снимок.


Не очень, на мой взгляд. Тогда лучше такой, тож без мста:


----------



## osmant

Часть анимобаннера, на которой фигурирует скульптура, мне кажется - определенная находка для владивостокского баннера.
ЗЫ: а так, обсуждение именно владивостокского баннера в последние несколько дней явно говорит о том, что необходимость его появления в шапке форума уже "назрела". Ждем-с решения!


----------



## newperm1

мне думается, что из этого можно слепить хороший московский баннер...может кто то попробует..



>


----------



## newperm1

forzen said:


> Седьмой хорош, но надо подождать пока достроят.
> _____


супер!:cheers:


----------



## Кaктус

Кстати да, Владик со скульптурой - исходник есть? Этакий российский Рио
И мне кажется, мост должен быть.


----------



## Kobzar

xvoidx said:


> Думаю, народ офигеет, если банер такого размера с русскими буквами да ещё и с анимацией влепят


Это не баннер, а подборка снимков...)))


----------



## forzen

xvoidx said:


> Я когда-то давно предлагал такой баннер:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Он хоть и не идеален, но более светлый и яркий. Я думаю, для владивостокского банера надо брать летний и солнечный снимок.


Он не получит высокие оценки, так как там обилие мелких деталей. Просто холмы усыпаны домами. Нужны более крупные и простые формы.


----------



## forzen

Владивосток



















Токио


----------



## Accel

forzen said:


> Токио


Я за Токио :lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

forzen said:


>


За.


----------



## SitnikOFF

За последние недели здесь выкладывали уже несколько отличных баннеров Москвы про каждый из которых достаточно много людей сказали "за". Запостите уже хоть один.


----------



## osmant

Ага, последний думаю уже сейчас можно размещать. Если конечно сам автор будет не против.


----------



## forzen

SitnikOFF said:


> За последние недели здесь выкладывали уже несколько отличных баннеров Москвы про каждый из которых достаточно много людей сказали "за". Запостите уже хоть один.


Ну давайте выберем в самом деле. Голосуем. Вот что было за последние дни.

1. 









2. 









3.









4.









5









Лично я голосую за четвертый вариант. Возможно там и нет сталинских высоток и некоторые небоскребы уже повыше построили, но зато там есть своебразная атмосфера России. :cheers:


----------



## Accel

1 и 3. От "своеобразной атмосферы России" лично меня уже мутит.


----------



## Izus67

+









Автор: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cherni6ev/view/468164/?page=18


----------



## osmant

Разрываюсь между третьим и четвертым. на третьем цвета поприятней, но вот трубы... И МГУ надписью скроет частично... Четвертый выглядит пустовато, но с учетом того, что слева будет надпись, все более-менее выходит. Из плюсов: удачный ракурс облаков + необычный утренний вид. Т.ч. по голосу за каждый.


----------



## Gkublok

4. Очень атмосферно!


----------



## Murman

Третий


----------



## Zapater

Третий.


----------



## KLoun

Э-э-э-э... а за каким таким фигом 4-й то перевернули?


----------



## forzen

KLoun said:


> Э-э-э-э... а за каким таким фигом 4-й то перевернули?


Ну жаловались мол надпись будет скрывать небоскребы.


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Хорош уже эти недострои выставлять, всех от них уже тошнит


----------



## xfury

3 и 4, оба хороши


----------



## flatron

xfury said:


> 3 и 4, оба хороши


+1. Действительно. Даже сложно выбрать


----------



## KLoun

forzen said:


> Ну жаловались мол надпись будет скрывать небоскребы.


Не будет там ничего скрывать, а как раз всё гармонично будет.

З.Ы. Короче 4-й, но в его естественном виде, а не в перевёртыше.

З.З.Ы. Это может вам "перевёртыш" по глазам не "бьёт", а на самом деле ещё как...


----------



## forzen

KLoun said:


> Не будет там ничего скрывать, а как раз всё гармонично будет.
> 
> З.Ы. Короче 4-й, но в его естественном виде, а не в перевёртыше.
> 
> З.З.Ы. Это может вам "перевёртыш" по глазам не "бьёт", а на самом деле ещё как...


Я как раз и не хотел перевертывать. но несколько людей сказали про лого.


----------



## coth

forzen said:


> Борис Бочкарев. Вот еще баннер из его фотки.


Только при условии если он сам согласится.


----------



## Brad

osmant said:


> И *МГУ* надписью скроет частично..чно...


Это Radisson Royal hotel в Москве


----------



## vegorv

3й может и в 20ку войти.


----------



## Radiokott

1,3,4 - просто супер. Даже хз какой выбрать.

Но все-таки *3-й*

(и через пару недель 4-й :nuts

и да, можно ссылку на оригинальное фото Бочкарева, из которого сделан 3-й баннер?


----------



## Accel

KLoun said:


> З.Ы. Надпись skyscraperCity и должна располагаться именно там, где Сити.


А то вдруг не поймут?


----------



## KLoun

Accel said:


> А то вдруг не поймут?


Ну... можно и так сказать 
Лоджика должна быть во всём!


----------



## osmant

Ага, ну вот теперь все точно встало на свои места. Однозхначно баннер с "нормальным" Сити!


----------



## CemenTT

Нет! *Первый (1) вариант круче!!!*


----------



## W-Hawk

Accel said:


>


Блин, оба хороши, лого на второй действительно не особо мешает. Первый мне нравится своими яркими красками, наличием сталинских высоток, второй же имеет удивительную атмосферу. Как на счёт использовать оба, вон, баннеры с одними и теми же объектами Сиднея под разными углами появляются пару раз в полгода


----------



## Brad

Если кому-то больше нравится второй, то дальше предложу похожие на него. Автор - тот же)


Accel said:


>



3









4









5









6 - можно сделать пожелтей и потемней, чтобы приблизить по цвету ко второму. Можно вообще 2ой взять и добавить левую часть от 6го с коррекцией цвета, чтобы Сити сместить в центр.


----------



## ancov

Brad, 5-й! На крайняк 6-й 

Вообще если такой баннер запостить - это взлом крыши. Абсолютно другой взгляд на Москву.


----------



## forzen

Brad said:


> 6 - можно сделать пожелтей и потемней, чтобы приблизить по цвету ко второму. Можно вообще 2ой взять и добавить левую часть от 6го с коррекцией цвета, чтобы Сити сместить в центр.


Автор наверное всё же специально добивался определенного цвета и не очень хорошо менять цветовую гамму с желтой на синеватую. Я спецом ничего не менял, хотя боролся с собой чтобы не добавить некоторой контрастности. 

На остальных баннерах солнышка нет.


----------



## osmant

нееее, эти "другие" не чета первому (с солнцем). Его и отправлять, имхо, если с автором согласовали!


----------



## KLoun

5-й *Brad*'а неплох, но с 4-м предыдущим не идёт ни в какое сравнение. Тот единственный, у которого действительно есть аура, дух, ну или что-то в этом роде. Всё остальное - просто красивенькие картиночки, но не более.

З.Ы. Да, и ещё... @*Brad* - ни в коем случае нельзя не оставлять сверху пространства, обрезая по крыши Сити!!!


----------



## Sergio_Bel

3-4-5-6 выглядит как-то неестественно, как будто высотки вырезали и наложили на фон.


----------



## CemenTT

Не, 3 - 6 не катят!


----------



## Ctulhu

=\ Да блин, они все хороши.


----------



## Brad

для тех, кому понравилась 4ый баннер)
4









7









8


----------



## KLoun

^^
Не-е-е... всё совсем не то...


----------



## forzen

Потверждение кстати от Бориса получил. Пруф модеру отправил.


----------



## osmant

Ура-ура-ура!! скажем дружно Борису спасибо за замечательное фото!


----------



## Ctulhu

Тык какую отправляете?


----------



## elto

8 норм


----------



## forzen

Согласовали всё-таки эту. Её и отправляем. 








Только я не знаю куда. Пошлите её пожалуйста.


----------



## Boch

Всех приветствую!
Рад что понравились фото.
Катастрофически не хватает времени заходить в тему и предлагать варианты.
Два баннера в посте #5545 думаю пока лучшие из того что у меня есть.
Если нужно поменять контраст-цветокоррекцию на фото - меняйте)


----------



## jackass94

я отправлю
кого как автора указать?) тебя, Boch? ссылку могу сделать и на твой профиль здесь, и на ЖЖ


----------



## Boch

jackass94 said:


> я отправлю
> кого как автора указать?) тебя, Boch? ссылку могу сделать и на твой профиль здесь, и на ЖЖ


автор я, меня и укажите))
Лучше как Bochkarev, и если возможно с ссылкой на жж и здесь.
спасибо


----------



## CemenTT

jackass94 said:


> я отправлю
> кого как автора указать?) тебя, Boch? ссылку могу сделать и на твой профиль здесь, и на ЖЖ


Так какой отправляете?


----------



## forzen

jackass94 said:


> я отправлю
> кого как автора указать?) тебя, Boch? ссылку могу сделать и на твой профиль здесь, и на ЖЖ


Так чо? Отправил?


----------



## SitnikOFF

Для тех, кто не может зайти в международку и проверить:


jackass94 said:


> Moscow skyline
> Moscow, Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: a pic by user *Boch*
> [URL="http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/"]http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/[/URL]


 И первый коммент:



Adpenturz said:


> Beautiful Moscowkay:


----------



## forzen

Спасибо. Это специально для меня)


----------



## SitnikOFF

Jan said:


> Cartagena: April 23
> Pittsburgh: April 24
> Batam: April 25
> *Moscow: April 26*
> 
> The Chicago one is great but if you're not the photographer and we do not have permission to use it, we shouldn't be using it.
> 
> The Taleh Castle image is of rather poor quality. Is there a better banner image available for that one?


----------



## osmant

26 апреля - день аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС...


----------



## theAlone

А если спецбаннеры ставят - сроки последующих сдвигаются на один день или нет?


----------



## Ctulhu

Что мешает это спросить там?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=38 
P.s Чисто логический, сдвинут просто.


----------



## MangoMango

Москва уже на баннере!?


----------



## W-Hawk

Да, и уже получила от меня пятёрку


----------



## ChaZZZ

Шикарное фото Москвы) +5 из Владивостока!


----------



## Radiokott

в другой баннер (цветастый) будет? тоже хорош, там побольше небоскребов видать - сити, втц, сестры


----------



## flatron

5 баллов,без вариантов. Думаю обойдёт Питер.


----------



## Proxer

Москва же была совсем недавно! Как так получилось?)


----------



## KLoun

Proxer said:


> Как так получилось?)


Коррупция)


----------



## Dimas89

Отличный баннер!


----------



## ambient

Вид красивый, но для баннера не подходит, единственная скромная кучка скрейперов наполовину закрыта логотипом, а на остальном пространстве город в виде неразборчивого серого фона с комиблоками и трубами. Ну это как бы символизирует индастриал, промзонность и мрачность городов России. Зато честно.


----------



## ALEXEJ

ambient said:


> Вид красивый, но для баннера не подходит, единственная скромная кучка скрейперов наполовину закрыта логотипом


в голосувалке лого не видно.
-------
*4.57*, проголосило 411 юзеров


----------



## glad

Пятёрочка,солнце светит над Москвой.


----------



## SitnikOFF

ALEXEJ said:


> *4.57*, проголосило 411 юзеров


 Сейчас *4.55*, проголосовало 510 пользователей. Две сотых потеряли. К вечеру снижение продолжится. Удержать бы первое место.


----------



## elto

4.53
680

скверная тенденция


----------



## forzen

ambient said:


> Вид красивый, но для баннера не подходит, единственная скромная кучка скрейперов наполовину закрыта логотипом, а на остальном пространстве город в виде неразборчивого серого фона с комиблоками и трубами. Ну это как бы символизирует индастриал, промзонность и мрачность городов России. Зато честно.


Для баннера композиция самое то. Массив слева доминирует над серой массой комиблоков. Солнце только добавляет тягостный индастриал этому баннеру. 
Я долго вспоминал на, что же это похоже. В комментах под баннером напомнили - Корускант. Планета из "Звездных Войн". Вот похожая картинка по духу. Но я видел арты, давно. Сейчас не могу найти. Так там есть еще более похожие виды. 









А вообще я рад, что админы остановились именно на этом варианте из двух. Конечно второй был почетче, больше построек и символов Москвы там. Город более благополучный и лучше демонстрирует достижения России что-ли... Но Москве не угнаться за скайлайном Нью-Йорка или Гонконга в плане насыщенности высотными постройками. Единственный шанс подняться в топ, это было предоставить художественный, пускай и депрессивный вариант баннера. По моему голосование довльно наглядно, если бы еще не украинцы со своим газом 



elto said:


> 4.53
> 680
> 
> скверная тенденция


Да еще понизится. Понабегут патриоты из дугих баннерных стран и по 1-му баллу понаставят)


----------



## Medoed

Отличный баннер у Москвы! Мне нравится.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Западное полушарие ещё только просыпается, а число голосов уже больше чем у других баннеров последних дней.


----------



## ALEXEJ

*4.52*, total votes: 923
масштабный отклик, однако, многих не оставил равнодушными - это замечательно!!


----------



## msasha_65

Радуют комментарии:


[218] Uaarkson on April 26, 2012 07:37:16
*Hell of a banner*! 5/5

[223] Logic Puzzle on April 26, 2012 08:02:13
*futuristic...* 5

[225] Jogy on April 26, 2012 08:22:52
*I'm stunned! Definetely the best picture of Moscow's skiyline I've ever seen!* 5/5, excellent!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

msasha_65 said:


> Радуют комментарии:
> [223] Logic Puzzle on April 26, 2012 08:02:13
> *futuristic...* 5


Кстати да, комментов про футуристичность вида уже около 10 штук видел, неожиданно


----------



## forzen

son_of_the_sun said:


> Кстати да, комментов про футуристичность вида уже около 10 штук видел, неожиданно


Почему неожиданно? Сразу про футуристичность и постапокалиптичность и говорили. 


forzen said:


> По моему удачный снимок. Смотрится как декорация постапокалиптичного фильма. Интурист должен заценить.


----------



## jackass94

Волгоград, автор - Denisko


----------



## Poloniy_210

Волгоград ужасен


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Колов то понаставили, ё моё - что за... hno:


----------



## croomm

Приятно, что первый баннер, сместивший черный квадрат - наша Москва.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Но первое место все-же за нами :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## vegorv

ух ты отл. результат, думал не войдем в 10ку.


----------



## croomm

Еще западное полушарие не отголосовало, но я думаю вряд ли серьезно смогут повлиять на результат.


----------



## CemenTT

Всем шампанского!.. 
Большое спасибо Boch'у!!!


----------



## theAlone

> Но первое место все-же за нами


Да! Вот ещё, чуть покачественее, на память, если "заколят".

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/530816/


----------



## CemenTT

Papont said:


> Но, что характерно, баннер "по квадрату Малевича" за те же сутки опустился на 0,02. В общем, "не дождётесь" (С)


Россияне работают!


----------



## Renody

paRadoX_2 said:


> Там 1 украинец пошутил что-то про газ, а ты уже серьёзно всё воспринял и решил что все ***** сговорились и поставили москве единицу. Это означает, что у тебя нет чувства юмора.
> Вообще у всех хороших баннеров полно единиц, пора бы это уже заметить.
> Например:


Ты просто плохо их знаешь. Они уже не раз подписывались под минусами наших городов, причем совершенно разные люди. Я уверен, что тех кто не подписывается под единицами больше 90%.

Я замечал, что как только солнце доходит до России начинается волна пятерок у наших баннеров, которая резко сменяется ростом единиц после того как утро наступает в Украине. И ещё поляков на форуме дофига. Я так подозреваю, они тоже неплохо прикладываются к этому делу.

Кроме того, я помню, до обнуления был случай, когда баннеры наших городов вообще каким-то образом обрушивались из пятерки лучших на третью страницу, при этом украинские чудесным образом повышались. Админы, правда, это жульничество как-то пресекали, но осадок остался.

Поэтому, я думаю, что украинцы постоянно нам минусуют наши баннеры, это можно понять хотя бы по той необъективной позиции по отношению к нашим городам, которая существует на их форуме. С чего Вы взяли, что в случае с баннерами они вдруг начнут оценивать их объективно? У большинства из них в голове одна политика, которая и руководствует всеми их действиями.


----------



## soloveich

Tam reguljarno poljaki s ukraintsami rabotajut


----------



## Bassik

Москве поздравления, на первом месте в топ 100, наконец то чёрный баннер не на первом месте, надеюсь на долго


----------



## Бутовчанин

Ужасный баннер у Москвы. Поставил пять из патриотических чувств, но всё же...
Вы должны красоту архитектуры передать, а не красоту зимнего солнца и облаков.
Москва-Сити снята с одно из самых худших ракурсов. На переднем плане убогие серые дома с Арбата, правая часть вообще пустая.
Какой-то арктический Лос-Анжелес: кучка небоскрёбов в центре, а вокруг плоская пустыня.
Надо было обязательно показать на баннере частично сталинские высотки, снять высотки в районе Нордстра, и ВТЦ. Тогда был бы красивый объёмный скайлайн.


----------



## msasha_65

^^ А ничего, уважаемый Бутовчанин, что пользователи ССЦ со всего мира признали этот баннер лучшим за всю историю форума? 

Вряд ли большинство из них испытывает патриотические чувства именно к Москве. :lol:


----------



## Бутовчанин

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ А ничего, уважаемый Бутовчанин, что пользователи ССЦ со всего мира признали этот баннер лучшим за всю историю форума?
> 
> Вряд ли большинство из них испытывает патриотические чувства именно к Москве. :lol:


Так вот я и не понимаю, почему. Думаю, им понравилось небо и солнечные блики, а не Москва. Это и обидно. Архитектурой гордиться надо, а не погодой.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
У вас есть ВСЕ шансы это исправить, а баннер Москвы был красивым - он был теплым, сам снимок. 

Так что, будем ждать от вас снимков, будем. (очень сильно надеемся на следующий месяц - получение снимков) 
А если этого не будет, значит зря вы пришли сюда. (обосрали красивый баннер)


----------



## glad

Бутовчанин;90945405 said:


> Ужасный баннер у Москвы. Поставил пять из патриотических чувств, но всё же...
> .....
> Надо было обязательно показать на баннере частично сталинские высотки, снять высотки в районе Нордстра, и ВТЦ. Тогда был бы красивый объёмный скайлайн.


Так в чём дело? Возмите в руки цифровик и сделайте нужный снимок.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Да ладно Вам, тут и в самом деле ставят баллы не понятно за что, как правило. Одни из патриотических чувств, другие, чтоб поднасрать. В сумме таких половина наберется, я уверен. Какие могут быть объективные голосования тогда? Тут в основном играет роль политика, потом фотошоп, на третьем месте закат/снежок/северное сияние и на четвертом месте только сама архитектура. Некоторые баннеры вообще без зданий... Что так серьезно-то относиться тогда к этой голосовалке?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Плохой снимок = плохой автор.
Вы это хотите все сказать? Я так не могу сказать. 
Каждый говорит то, что взбрело в голову - срут те, кто практически не оставил коммент под баннером. - вот это очень печально.
Политика? - пусть валят на политический форум.
По-моему многие забыли, что это за форум, ибо срать было - пришли насрать.
SSC - №1 в мире, по архитектуре и строительству! - *Вот этого многие не знают!!!*

О чём мы говорим вообще? Не нра? - скажи почему, ибо сделай лучше.

Кошмар какой...


----------



## Poloniy_210

Бутовчанин це Запатер/Ланданар 

а "конкурс баннеров" - прежде всего, конкурс фотографий...я не считаю, например, последний баннер Москвы идеальным, но фото интересное и достойное к показу, поэтому я в его поддержку всячески выступал 

а без политики вообще никак...мне лично интересно фото, и я ставил 5 даже полякам за хорошие баннеры...хотя политика и у меня присутствует...1 чаще ставлю австралийцам и китайцам, т.к. одни и те же открыточные виды Сиднея уже просто задрали, да и вообще все австралийские баннеры однотипны, а китайские баннеры отличаются китайским же качеством и демонстрируют эти хаотичные скопление разномастных небоскрёбов, именуемое китайским городом...

для некоторых даже это круче Москвы и любого российского города:








Poloniy_210, you should visit Tsingtao someday. Its skyline is bigger & better than any of the Russian cities I've seen including Moscow IMHO.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*moscow 200 cup • quarter final*

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120501#discuss

Смешно, смешно. Нас так любят. 
А вот конкурсанты, действительно, смешные...


----------



## Бутовчанин

Башня на Мосфильмовской должна победить. Она будет в голосовании? По идеи должна.


----------



## theAlone

Вот это неожиданно. 


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=18&do=image - вот тут все учасники, просто криво немного сделали.


----------



## Бутовчанин

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *moscow 200 cup • quarter final*
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120501#discuss
> 
> Смешно, смешно. Нас так любят.
> А вот конкурсанты, действительно, смешные...


Почему смешные? Кто-то другой должен быть там?


----------



## Askario

Победит МГУ, эникейс.


----------



## elto

судя по соотношению голосов в паре гс-украина, далеко не факт
странно ещё, что там недостроенная федерация участвует. но нет алых парусов - самого красивого небоскрёба европы


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Да там уж многих нет - взяли те, которые выше 200-т.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Давайте уж наконец поставим Волгоград на 9е мая?
В том году Москву поставили, хотя у Волго были очень неплохие предложения.


----------



## theAlone

> странно ещё, что там недостроенная федерация участвует


Участвует не сама Федерация, а именно Запад.


----------



## osmant

4miGO!!! said:


> Давайте уж наконец поставим Волгоград на 9е мая?
> В том году Москву поставили, хотя у Волго были очень неплохие предложения.


Что-то тематическое было, или просто "городской вид"?


----------



## alley cat

osmant said:


> Что-то тематическое было, или просто "городской вид"?


Дом Павлова, можно, но фото сложно будет подобрать.


----------



## ikeamen

4miGO!!! said:


> Давайте уж наконец поставим Волгоград на 9е мая?


всеми руками за!
обсуждали же как-то идею с Мамаевым курганом. или он уже был?


4miGO!!! said:


> В том году Москву поставили, хотя у Волго были очень неплохие предложения.


москвы в прошлом году вообще не было. а на 9-ое в прошлом Сан-Диего был..


----------



## 4miGO!!!

А разве не в прошлом году была картинка 45-го года?
Хмм, чего-то я запамятовал.


----------



## SitnikOFF

4miGO!!! said:


> А разве не в прошлом году была картинка 45-го года?
> Хмм, чего-то я запамятовал.


Можно заглянуть в архив и мы увидим, что фото 45-го года было 9 мая 2010 г.

Если у вас есть достойный баннер то отправляйте.
Посмотрев фотосекцию вашего города, ничего лучше этого не нашёл:






Я бы всем трём больше двух баллов не поставил. 
Всё в ваших руках и фотоаппаратах. Ещё пару дней есть.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

А при чём здесь скайлайны вообще? Были виды Мамаева, нарезали наши парни подборку, помнится. Иначе нафига вообще ставить Волгоград в День Победы.
Понравилось по поводу всего в наших руках - спасибо, просветил.


----------



## ikeamen

я помнится даже какую-то нарезку делал.. вот только где она сейчас спустя два года.. тогда вот москву кстати и выбрали


----------



## cocucka

лови 



ikeamen said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12


----------



## Accel

Шедевров нема.


----------



## forzen

Accel said:


> Шедевров нема.


не то, что шедевров. на четверочку даже нема. Всё или мелко или обрезано по живому.


----------



## elto

ну, там статуя такая, что обрезать её для горизонтального баннера проблематично. либо мелкая будет, либо по пояс


----------



## ikeamen

cocucka said:


> лови


круть!)


----------



## Kogan

И чем эти баннеры не угодили? (Кроме качества пережатия и размеров)


----------



## CemenTT

Давайте 10-й на 9 Мая!


----------



## Ultramarine

CemenTT said:


> Давайте 10-й на 9 Мая!


он уже был. http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20100509


----------



## CemenTT

Ну тогда давайте ещё какой-нибудь, но за немением нормального банера, что-нибудь историческое!


----------



## Accel

CemenTT said:


> Ну тогда давайте ещё какой-нибудь, но за немением нормального банера, что-нибудь историческое!


Да отснять надо что-нибудь не очень банальное будет достаточно (задницы зебр до сих пор в топе котируются ). Исторических баннеров в топ-100 нет ни одного.


----------



## CemenTT

^^Да не нужно в топ 100, просто к празднику!


----------



## vegorv

Если уж ничего не будет, 7й или 8й. Но лучше волгоградцам поднапрячься и сделать что то путевое.


----------



## ikeamen

чем этот график отличается, например, от скайлайна Торонто?








любят вас..


----------



## Омич

Да эти русские вечно придумывают себе врагов, как будто все только и хотят, что поднасрать им


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Ты тоже русский, вообще-то.

Или таджик? О_о


----------



## ikeamen

он омич! )


----------



## Омич

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Ты тоже русский, вообще-то.
> 
> Или таджик? О_о


таджик я


----------



## KLoun

Омич;91310065 said:


> таджик я


В попу вжик - и не таджик


----------



## vegorv

Вот сегодня баннер клевый,всем баннерам баннер! Кол.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Наркоманы рады.


----------



## BlackShark

Москва снова на первом месте в топе баннеров :cheers:


----------



## Омич

BlackShark said:


> Москва снова на первом месте в топе баннеров :cheers:


----------



## Ultramarine

что это за тип?


----------



## Keyone

Николас Кейдж aka "You Don't Say?" Meme


----------



## gorkill

После двенадцати пермско-тайский баннер. Не погубите :master:


----------



## elto

^^
его пермяк, что ль, сфоткал?


----------



## shados

elto said:


> ^^
> его пермяк, что ль, сфоткал?


источник	Форум пользователей *gorkill*


----------



## Омич

shados said:


> источник	Форум пользователей *gorkill*


неплохой перевод


----------



## Evrasia 99911

gorkill said:


> Не погубите :master:


Мне не нра. Ничего особенного - пустой баннер.

*Кол.*


----------



## gorkill

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Мне не нра. Ничего особенного - пустой баннер.
> 
> *Кол.*


Ну что ж, на вкус и на цвет... Интересно будет посмотреть через пару-тройку лет с этого же места.


----------



## Poloniy_210

мне тоже пофиг, кто фоткал....поставил объективную оценку 3/5, хотя сейчас присмотрелся и больше 2/5 не дал бы...вообще в голосовалке нет ничего хуже, чем это кумовство "свой/чужой" 

Омичу, к слову, чтоб не зазнавался, я поставил столько же (3/5) исключительно за смелую попытку троллинга...в чистом виде баннер даже на кол не тянул..


----------



## elto

а я люблю море. поставил 4


----------



## vegorv

4-й


----------



## Murman

Второй или четвёртый можно смело отсылать


----------



## KLoun

Никуда не годятся последние московкие.


----------



## Ultramarine

У Москвы ещё из предыдущей партии очень хороший вариант не выставили.


----------



## msasha_65

Да хватит уже Москву мучить. 
Можно подумать, в России больше городов других нету.

Вот, например, Биробиджан: между прочим, столица Еврейской автономной области. Единственной автономной области в России, смею заметить.










Вот линк на оригинальное фото:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81705128&postcount=339


----------



## forzen

msasha_65 said:


> Да хватит уже Москву мучить.
> Можно подумать, в России больше городов других нету.


Так другие города бы тоже помучили, но у нас скайланы Москвы только выкладывают. Ну иногда Питера. Всё. Остальное темное низкопиксельная какашка. К слову скайлайн Биробиджана именно это  На что там смотреть? На холм усыпанный какой-то неинтересной постройкой?


----------



## msasha_65

Так за чем же дело стало?
Кто-то мешает самому сфотать любимый город хорошим фотоаппаратом и приготовить нормальный баннер?

Бирик-то я выложил, понятное дело, не всерьёз (просто взял первую попавшуюся фотку одного из наших юзеров и обрезал её до размеров баннера), а больше для того, чтобы намекнуть, что вовсе необязательно одни и те же виды одних и тех же городов показывать.


----------



## forzen

msasha_65 said:


> Так за чем же дело стало?
> Кто-то мешает самому сфотать любимый город хорошим фотоаппаратом и приготовить нормальный баннер?


Ну во первых место проживание. А я уже говорил, что есть нормальные скайлайны только Питера и Москвы.
Во вторых кривые руки. Я убил в себе фотографа и 95-ти процентам обитателям соц сетей это посоветовал бы. А то говенно обработанные, "художественные" голые стены хрущовок например - [здесь мат]


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

forzen said:


> А я уже говорил, что есть нормальные скайлайны только Питера и Москвы.


А при чем тут Питер?:nuts: Как раз-таки скайланами похвалиться он не может, только пейзажами.


----------



## forzen

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> А при чем тут Питер?:nuts: Как раз-таки скайланами похвалиться он не может, только пейзажами.


Ну в принципе согласен. Я имел ввиду скорее просто фото хорошего качества, которые можно на баннер. На баннерах ведь не только скайланы.


----------



## flatron

KLoun said:


> Никуда не годятся последние московкие.


+1. Уж лучше ничего,чем такое ниочем.


----------



## Poloniy_210

ну, дефицит хороших фото - это действительно проблема....даже если и техника позволяет, часто кадры выходят никакие, в регионах со снимками городов это главный трабл - архитектура "не играет", картинка невкусная....у Москвы в этом плане фото самые лучше....
заинтересовался я современной архитектурой Питера, а вот хрен ты в питерских источниках найдёшь хорошие фото!....самые лучшие фото в московских интернет-журликах....в самом Питере современная архитектура вообще не освещается практически никак....

в любом случае регионам нужно подтягиваться....


----------



## msasha_65

Poloniy_210 said:


> ...
> в любом случае регионам нужно подтягиваться....


Именно так.
Не всё же свадьбы снимать...


----------



## Sicmaggot

Poloniy_210 said:


> в любом случае регионам нужно подтягиваться....


Низкопиксельным говном, полями и неинтересной застройкой?


----------



## flatron

Poloniy_210 said:


> заинтересовался я современной архитектурой Питера, а вот хрен ты в питерских источниках найдёшь хорошие фото!....самые лучшие фото в московских интернет-журликах....в самом Питере современная архитектура вообще не освещается практически никак....


 в целом согласен. Были подобные попытки
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270095&page=2
но и они сошли на нет.


----------



## Poloniy_210

Sicmaggot said:


> Низкопиксельным говном, полями и неинтересной застройкой?


неинтересность застройки понятие относительное...в любом городе можно найти интересные ракурсы...
что же касается разрешения фотографии, то необходимую для баннера чёткость можно выжать уже с 12-14 "псевдомегапикселей" при правильности настроек и хорошей оптике (необходимое кол-во нейронов в коре головного мозга снимающего само собой подразумевается)....у нас каждый второй ходит с зеркалкой, что в Москве, что в регионах, однако ж на качестве снимков это чаще не отражается...но не всё потеряно, ведь дедушка Ленин завещал таки учиться...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

forzen said:


>


Это назвается - Выбираем из того, что имеет цену в копейку... То есть, только бы отправить, только бы.


----------



## Accel

Если б не заваленный горизонт, обрезанный шпиль и некоторое мыльцо на последней - то было бы неплохо.


----------



## forzen

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Это назвается - Выбираем из того, что имеет цену в копейку... То есть, только бы отправить, только бы.


Нет. Я вообще не претендовал на отправить. Просто немножко оживил темку. Нигде не настаивал на том, чтобы отправить. А если вспоминать сколько какашек от нас уходило, то это кстати еще не так плохо.  



Accel said:


> Если б не заваленный горизонт, обрезанный шпиль и некоторое мыльцо на последней - то было бы неплохо.


Ну горизонт поправить конечно можно. Шпиль если добавлять, то уже хуже.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

forzen said:


> Просто немножко оживил темку.


Совсем не вижу фотографий участников форума... Померли все чтоль? 
Мы слишком много раз брали фотки на баннеры оттуда, где к нам нет никакого отношения.
Видимо у нас людей в секции вообще нет, кто сделать может.


----------



## Kapai

Давно пора Шабры вывести на мировой уровень  
На мой взгляд лучше предыдущего баннера Перми. Отправляем!


----------



## vartal

Evrasia 99911 said:


> По моему слишком много тупых вопросов


По-моему, слишком много тупых ответов.


Evrasia 99911 said:


> ответы на которые я уже дал


М-да? А почему же их не видно, ответов этих?


Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я ответ свой выдал, человек же продолжает лезть куда-то дальше, туда, чего его не касается.


Малыш, надо быть чуть-чуть сдержаннее. Я понимаю конечно, преходный возраст и всё такое (сам через это проходил), но свои нервы оставляй за пределами форума.


Кaктус;92668664 said:


> Чего *vartal* докапывается, ревнует к Одессе, что-ли...


Чего мне к ней ревновать? Мне вообще эта Одесса неинтересна.


----------



## KLoun

forzen said:


> Это не теория.


Подобная практика пусть идёт ещё дальше 

З.Ы. Баннер с ковром - мегарулез! Спасибо, лыбнуло.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Саратов с незачищенной Еленой - не стоит выставлять, пусть расчехлиться полностью.
ЗЫ ; хотя и "динамика" многим интересна, но большинство юзеров не вкурят в чем дело, вот так!


----------



## Antosh

Так вроде Шабры отправили не?


----------



## P0ezhai

Пермь на баннере или меня прет?


----------



## Кaктус

ага. 
их, как я помню, две подряд будет :lol:

upd а, не, не подряд. через месяц еще одна.


----------



## Demisgr77

Перьм на баннере афигительна!:cheers:


----------



## ValeryiPhil

^^зернистый баннер какой-то hno:


----------



## Кaктус

мыло. 3/5... ну может 4


----------



## Кaктус

а. который закат - тот на твердую 4!
опяяять глючит.


----------



## flatron

Demisgr77 said:


> Перьм на баннере афигительна!:cheers:


в чем Афигительность? Качество не выдерживает никакой критики.


----------



## ultEmate

Может хватит трешак на баннеры отправлять? Вам что, туда любой ценой надо попасть? Могли бы хотя бы снимок четкий найти.


----------



## Demisgr77

flatron said:


> в чем Афигительность? Качество не выдерживает никакой критики.


Качество нехорошее, согласен, но сам ракурс и погода мне понравились.


----------



## ikeamen

Кaктус;92838592 said:


> upd а, не, не подряд. через месяц еще одна.


то есть уже четвертый баннер менее чем за полгода? :nuts:


----------



## Kapai

Кто отправляет эти нелепые баннеры из Перми?:nuts: Я понимаю хорошее фото, но это же не скайлайн для баннера - извините не тянет. Поставил 3 - только из-за удачливости фотографа, поймал молнию.


----------



## P0ezhai

ikeamen said:


> то есть уже четвертый баннер менее чем за полгода? :nuts:


Шли Яну в ветку баннеры Новосиба и будет тебе точно так же


----------



## ikeamen

P0ezhai said:


> Шли Яну в ветку баннеры Новосиба и будет тебе точно так же


лично мне так же не надо.. лучше, имхо, ничего..


----------



## P0ezhai

Тоже верно


----------



## uralural

А нам не стыдно свой город показать. Мы и сами знаем, что отличных и офигительных баннеров не получится... Такие уж города у нас)


----------



## ikeamen

да дело не в том, что города у нас плохие. нормальные города. просто нет нормальных фотографий. техника исполнения хромает.


----------



## vartal

Kapai said:


> но это же не скайлайн для баннера - извините не тянет


А что, на баннерах только скайлайн должен быть?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Плюсую.


----------



## flatron

Питер,фотка Дмитрия Бакулина. Пустоват конечно.


----------



## P0ezhai

vartal said:


> А что, на баннерах только скайлайн должен быть?


Даешь ковер на баннер! :banana:


----------



## westernzoom222

Первая попытка создания баннера Ставрополем.


----------



## Keyone

Ставропольский нравится. Питерский - нет


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Оба нра.


----------



## Омич

оба нет


----------



## Кaктус

Ставрополь классный :lol:


----------



## forzen

Я понимаю конечно, что далеко не всегда на баннере скайлайн, но обычно там хоть как-то город присутствует. Его здания, его символы... Но тут вообще баннер самолета. Чем Ставрополь отличается от других городов на этом баннере? Это просто удачная фотка самолета.


----------



## osmant

баннер символизирует желание горожан Ставрополя побыстрее оттуда улететь ))))


----------



## westernzoom222

:weird::master:


osmant said:


> баннер символизирует желание горожан Ставрополя побыстрее оттуда улететь ))))


Очень умно, вот нет желания вступать с вами в полемику, ибо если вы первый раз написали ересь, то и дальше продолжите.
Первый раз попробовали сделать баннер, можно ведь конструктивную критику высказывать, как например товарищ forzen, а не хрень с кучей непонятных скобок ?


----------



## osmant

Дак я ж кучу смайликов поставил, чтобы было понятно, что э
то шутка.
а критиковать я не буду, поскольку мне баннер нравится! Тускловат, конечно (фон), это есть. Но глвное (на мой взгляд) в баннере - это идея! Обычные фото архитектуры и скайлайнов всем уже приелись, и пятерки получает не сам вид (город), а аппаратура и мастерство конкретного фотографа. Поэтому и остается два варианта, чтобы не облажаться совсем - либо выдинуть баннер, сделанный профи, с соответствующей обработкой (как лидировавший не так давно баннер Москвы), либо нечто необычное, содержащее какую-то идею фотографировавшего, либо апеллирующее у зрителя к каким-либо смыслам, печатлениям, воспоминаниям и т.п. (помните пермский баннер с собакой, надолго засевший в топе?). 
Поэтому касательно самолета, идея заложена неплохая, а вот исполнение хромает. Посему и оценка будет непредсказуемой.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Баннер = Показатель.

На баннере могут быть хоть сапоги, хоть чашка кофе, но с определённым смыслом, 
а вот как уж голосовать будут, за что голосовать будут, это уже проблема.

Все просто привыкли к "скайлайнам", вот и пихают "скайлайны".


----------



## Topoliok

Казань была давно, с неудачной, по-моему, картинкой. 

Предлагаю пару из собственных фото:

1. вид от Кремля на Дворец земледельцев и правый берег Казанки.










2. вид на правый берег Казанки с колеса обозрения.


----------



## ikeamen

Казань хороша на №1, но цвета мало. тусклым кажется.


----------



## osmant

Самолет лучше, слишком уж Казань невыразительна.


----------



## Topoliok

А так? 










Было:


----------



## osmant

Кстати, предлагаю следующий способ борьбы с "баннерной импотенцией". В течение месяца любой желающий в это теме может выставить сколько угодно баннеров, которые ему нравятся, неважно кто и как их сделал. Обсуждать конечно тоже можно. В последний день месяца все выложенное за месяц в теме, исключая случаи самоотвода баннера предлагавшим, формируется в один пост и нумеруется списком. Опосля чего происходит голосование форумчан, и победивший баннер отправляется Яну. 
Итого: каждые 30 дней от России будет баннер, никто не будет обижаться почему его фото не выставили (т.к. нашелся лучший), будет интерес к этой теме и вообще к российским городам. Ну и, конечно, если будет несколько шедевров, "проигравшие" также могут попасть в голосовалку на следующий месяц на равных так сказать условиях...


----------



## ginnyg

Москва
source	mutovkin at flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/people/mutovkin/
My full name is Serguei Moutovkin, though I don't like this French spelling (French is official language in Russian International Documents). I'm a Linux Software Developer making a world happier by working @ IMAX Corporation. I live in Toronto, since 1998, though I was born in Moscow, Russia back in 1980.

оцтой очередной, думаю нашему канадскому модеру стоит съездить к нему в гости и настучать по лицу за такие шедевры )


----------



## ambient

А что тебе там не нравится?

Такое ощущение что Москва каждый день на баннере..


----------



## AlexP

Омск


----------



## ikeamen

про москву. а чем плох? баннер относительно качественный. композиция есть. ракурса вроде не было такого. твердые 3 звезды с плюсом


----------



## osmant

чо это за фейерверк такой в Омске? :nuts:


----------



## flatron

Вот ещё отличная панорама от binary animal,правда если её обрезать под банер, соборы мелковатые получаются (










Похоже это вид из отеля "Санкт-петербург"...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ух, какие же все озлобленные! 

А главное - за что?


----------



## P0ezhai

osmant said:


> чо это за фейерверк такой в Омске? :nuts:


Шаровая молния


----------



## P0ezhai

О, москва на баннэре


----------



## Омич

AlexP said:


> Омск


А это типа молния в провод попала, да?
А свет был там потом или нет?


----------



## ikeamen

ikeamen said:


> ракурса вроде не было такого.


эх поспешил я..










надо было тройбан влепить


----------



## AlexP

Вот видео с этим попаданием молнии в провод: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NQ_o2NEwWI


----------



## P0ezhai

И свет даже не погас


----------



## MangoMango

У меня вот эта картинка стоит!?


----------



## osmant

ну у нас всех она вроде висит верху, а что там у тебя - хз...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Я за Омск.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

AlexP said:


> Омск


Срочно на баннер! 

Видеоролик впечатлил...!


----------



## alley cat

Любой фейерверк поинтереснее будет.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Угу, конечно. 

В ЕКБ.


----------



## osmant

в ЕКБ завтра день города, который без фейерверка не обойдется ))))


----------



## nomadman

darkie_one said:


> ужасен конечно, мост должен влезать целиком
> тоже мне, советчики


Этот хорош. Голосую за него


----------



## Омич

AlexP_X said:


>


А если правее взять?


----------



## KLoun

Владивостокцы, сорри, конечно, и совершенно ничего личного (ни по отношению к жителям, ни по отношению к городу), но... не нужен и неинтересен ваш город никому без мостов 

З.Ы. Я имею ввиду для баннера.


----------



## IvanovS

Кто бы фотнул вот это, но уже с мостом?












ИМХО, с таким можно и повыпендриваться было бы.


----------



## Topoliok

во, это уже мне нравится больше, видел еще с этого ракурса ночную фотку или почти ночную, телевышка подсвечивалась, тоже хороша была


----------



## Stanislav.

KLoun said:


> З.Ы. Я имею ввиду для баннера.


ИМХО виды там отличные. Еще бы этажность повыше и архитектуру поинтереснее.


----------



## bus driver

Stanislav. said:


> ИМХО виды там отличные. Еще бы этажность повыше и архитектуру поинтереснее.


Тогда получится Cан-Франциско . Кроме мостов во Владике пока ничего интересного нет. Их и нужно как-то на банере получше представить


----------



## osmant

nomadman said:


> Этот хорош. Голосую за него


Имхо, этот и послать! Хватит уже владивостокцам ждать! ну а коли когда-нить там что-нить получше сфоткают, можно послать и это будет: все равно за Пермью не угнаться :lol:


----------



## Stanislav.

bus driver said:


> Тогда получится Cан-Франциско . Кроме мостов во Владике пока ничего интересного нет. Их и нужно как-то на банере получше представить


Пока да. Уже проголосовал за ночной вид.)


----------



## SitnikOFF

gorkill said:


> №1. Но можно ведь и оба отправить.


 Чтобы Ян выбрал худший,отбросив нормальный, как он сделал с Пермскими баннерами?


----------



## Fire_Kot

IvanovS said:


> Кто бы фотнул вот это, но уже с мостом?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ИМХО, с таким можно и повыпендриваться было бы.


Поддерживаю этот вид! Тут виден масштаб города, а не просто мост!
З.ы. Этот баннер но с достроенным мостом впечатлил бы 146%! а если бы еще вид ночью и с подсвеченной телевышкой, так вообще серьезный мегаполис


----------



## IvanovS

А так? Или так?


----------



## Andrey.vladivostok

^^второй


----------



## IvanovS

Да тоже это не то. Освещение нужно другое, это я про второй, а первый только мост видно, скучно.


----------



## Stanislav.

Оба так себе. На первом только мост, на втором скучный пейзаж с лысыми холмами.


----------



## forzen

IvanovS said:


> А так? Или так?


Кстати, эти оба неплохи. На них не только мост, но и город виден. Холм с вышкой) Может быть, было бы лучше если само каечство фото было лучше или закат с туманом какой  А вообще ракурс хороший выбран. имхую конечно.


----------



## contemplatio

IvanovS said:


> Кто бы фотнул вот это, но уже с мостом?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ИМХО, с таким можно и повыпендриваться было бы.


вот этот самый удачный из всех, по-моему. с того же ракурса
бы щёлкнуть, чуть повечерее только.


----------



## Andrey.vladivostok

^^



Kobzar said:


> "Dawn Princess" ("Принцесса утренней зари") в порту Владивосток. 25/08/2012.


----------



## xvoidx

IvanovS said:


> Кто бы фотнул вот это, но уже с мостом?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ИМХО, с таким можно и повыпендриваться было бы.


Вт этот самый лучший, и черт с ним, что мост не достроен. С Крестовой Димас еще фотал, когда мост был достроен.


----------



## Brad




----------



## ikeamen

прям голгофа


----------



## forzen

Brad said:


>


Ну или чуть покрупнее детали и поподкрученнее детализация с цветом)


----------



## Brad

IMHO Корабль лучше не подрезать... А яркость лучше.


----------



## Poloniy_210

Россия - мировой рекордсмен по кол-ву фотоонанистов на душу населения....где эти сотни снимков городов???


----------



## Dimas89

xvoidx said:


> С Крестовой Димас еще фотал, когда мост был достроен.


Ага, но баннер из этих фоток не получится:


----------



## IvanovS

Итого:




























Первый лучший. Но там недостороен мост, это можно пережить, я за него, но что с авторскими правами?
На втором подвела вчерашняя погода, а ракурс и вид отличный. Но из-за общего серого тона мост смазан.
На третьем смущает не самый фотогеничный Чуркин в центре композиции и тёмный Русский вдали (хотя за мостом видно, как светится университет), а мост и огни Эгершельда где -то по бокам. Тем не менее, если не первый, то этот. ИМХО.


----------



## IvanovS

Ещё кое-что:




Тут так оба моста сразу 





Фрагменты из этого



Dimas89 said:


> Автор


----------



## glad

Может попробовать последний снимок?


----------



## Омич

Все на троечку


----------



## Ваня

Последняя очень и очень даже ничего.


----------



## IvanovS

Итого:


----------



## Kapai

Если выбирать из этих трех, то выбор падает на первое фото


----------



## IvanovS

Kapai said:


> Если выбирать из этих трех, то выбор падает на первое фото


Их тут 4.


----------



## Ваня

1 и 2


----------



## osmant

третий или четвертый


----------



## IgorTCRS24

1 или 3.
На первой город лучше получился, на третей - мост.


----------



## Омич

все говно


----------



## vegorv

3й


----------



## xvoidx

1ый


----------



## Keyone

4й


----------



## Brad

Poloniy_210 said:


> http://guzeev-il.livejournal.com/42672.html


Фотограф как бы встал пониже


----------



## IvanovS

Stanislav. said:


> Это точно  Писал же о том, что высоток не хватает.


Каких именно? Ничего, что в кадре хватает домов 20+ не считая 17-19 этажных...? Небоскребы 40+ и 50+ только строятся. Первая 40 этажка, судя по сегодняшним темпам, будет сдана года через полтора. Предлагаете её подождать?  Но тогда будет другой ракурс.









Вот этот. Тут и так уже высоток от 18 до 27 этажей хватает, а будет ещё пять башен 1*52 этажа 203 м и 4 40-этажки. по 160м. Небоскребы строятся чуть правее от центра кадра. Можно, конечно, не ждать пока все достроят- ракурс очень хорош, но тут мостов не видно..., да и некоторые ключевые для общего впечатления объекты недостроены - Хаятт на берегу очень скоро будет полностью фотогеничен, а 27 этажный Атлантис высоту набрал, но пока не облицован. Не то будет.



Stanislav. said:


> На втором баннере туман еще лысый холм выигрышно скрывает.


Вообще-то это не "лысый холм" :lol: Это Орлиная сопка. Один из символов города и этот ландшафт является охраняемым.  Тем не менее его успели подпортить четверкой высоток.



Brad said:


> Вот этот ракурс вроде ничё. Только вот дождаться хорошей погоды, чтобы ванты были видны. Плюс нафотошопить яхт, штук 10 посередине.
> Мы привыкли к таким расцветкам в наших городах, но для иностранцев это будет шоком.


Да, вы правы, погода подвела. При другой погоде будут совсем другие цвета.



Омич;94515909 said:


> Отправляйте этот


Это вообще рисунок. Города нет, а контейнеровоз фонарно пририсован. Какое все это имеет отношение к Владивостоку? Похожих А-образных пилонов хватает. Без подписи и не поймешь, что имеется ввиду. По мне так кол с плюсом...

И ещё проблема со снимками с мотом через Золотой Рог, большинство из центра города, и на первый план лезет Чуркин с не ахти застройкой, который до моста был глухой окраиной... Надо снимать наоборот с Чуркина, тогда будет и архитектура.


----------



## P0ezhai

> Первая 40 этажка, судя по сегодняшним темпам, будет сдана года через полтора


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## IvanovS

^^Смех без причины.


----------



## P0ezhai

Причина очень даже есть. Это ваша самоуверенность


----------



## MangoMango

del


----------



## MangoMango

IvanovS said:


> Это вообще рисунок. Города нет, а контейнеровоз фонарно пририсован. Какое все это имеет отношение к Владивостоку? Похожих А-образных пилонов хватает. Без подписи и не поймешь, что имеется ввиду. По мне так кол с плюсом...


Это вообще не рисунок,а реальных кадр,который выкладывался вместе с остальными работами этого автора,только потом из него сделали как бы рисунок,и корабль более чем не постановочный.


----------



## IvanovS

P0ezhai said:


> Причина очень даже есть. Это ваша самоуверенность


Дабы тут не оффтопить


----------



## Ваня

IvanovS said:


> Дабы тут не оффтопить


Посмотрим как строить будут, пока не впечатляет, хотя проект очень даже хороший не хотелось бы чтобы его урезали или сэкономили на отделке.


----------



## vartal

Вообще, символы Владивостока - это два новых моста и необязательно, чтобы были какие-то небоскрёбы, здания или чтобы обязательно были видны строения в самом городе.


----------



## Stanislav.

IvanovS said:


> Каких именно? Ничего, что в кадре хватает домов 20+ не считая 17-19 этажных...? Небоскребы 40+ и 50+ только строятся. Первая 40 этажка, судя по сегодняшним темпам, будет сдана года через полтора. Предлагаете её подождать?  Но тогда будет другой ракурс.


На баннере только один мост видно, потому что он большую часть фотографии занимает. На его фоне остальное кажется обычными домиками. Насчет сопки: высотки на переднем фоне или лесопосадка на вершине дали бы другой вид. А так...


----------



## AlexP_X

Stanislav. said:


> ...или лесопосадка на вершине...


На Орлиной Сопке достаточно много деревьев. Или ты о чем-то другом?


----------



## Stanislav.

AlexP_X said:


> На Орлиной Сопке достаточно много деревьев. Или ты о чем-то другом?


Незаметно, чтобы там их много было.


----------



## osmant

vartal said:


> Вообще, символы Владивостока - это два новых моста и необязательно, чтобы были какие-то небоскрёбы, здания или чтобы обязательно были видны строения в самом городе.


мы-то это знаем, а потенциальные "избиратели" из других стран и веток? Так подумать, выходит, что символ Перми - собака :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexP_X

Stanislav. said:


> Незаметно, чтобы там их много было.


















Лысый холм для сравнения


----------



## Kras Yar

Красноярск










или так


----------



## Black_Diamond

Вот сравните:












И...


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Kras Yar said:


> Красноярск
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> или так


Не баннерное фото.


----------



## Kras Yar

Зато необычное, к тому же тут уже были индустриальные баннеры.
А вообще мне кажется это можно выставит, не должно меньше 3 набрать, для демонстрации города пойдет.


----------



## Kapai

Black_Diamond said:


> Вот сравните:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И...


Первое нра...
второе почему-то напомнило сюжеты из сказок про Симбада-морехода


----------



## Accel

Шедевры


----------



## ikeamen

сделать gif из всех трёх и разместить!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на оригинал, отправим!


----------



## Black_Diamond

Kelsnoopy said:


> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на оригинал, отправим!


Да Вы так и не поняли. Я просто взял существующую вот эту панораму и дорисовал кое-чего в фотошопе: сопки на заднем плане, дома, подсветку, левый и правый планы, небоскрёбы, вышки, луну со звёздами, дороги с фонарями и т.п..












Вот оригинал изображения:


----------



## Black_Diamond

Вот:




Black_Diamond said:


> Ну вот, Я закончил моё видение баннера.


----------



## forzen

Небоскребы еще нарисуй, тогда еще лучше будет 
А вообще полностью нарисованные небоскребы, горы, луну убрать, но оставить лучшую прорисовку моста. Особого вымысла не будет, но будет покрасивше)


----------



## ikeamen

Black_Diamond said:


> Да Вы так и не поняли.


мог бы это всё и не говорить..:colgate:

а то щас реально смотрится как заставка Dreamworks)
вымышленные высотки точно надо убрать, луну поменьше-пореальнее, а вот мост классно смотрится. и композиция в целом лучше чем на оригинале..


----------



## Brad

Всё то, что пририсовано, не может быть баннером. Поэтому даже и обсуждать это нечего, по крайней мере здесь.
ЗЫ Если что-то нарисовано, что могло бы реально быть, например, луна или, скажем, собачка , то это тоже здесь нельзя обсуждать...


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Black_Diamond said:


> Да Вы так и не поняли. Я просто взял существующую вот эту панораму и дорисовал кое-чего в фотошопе: сопки на заднем плане, дома, подсветку, левый и правый планы, небоскрёбы, вышки, луну со звёздами, дороги с фонарями и т.п..


Славно вышло) 
Думаю стоило бы оставить подсветку моста и отправить!


----------



## xvoidx

IvanovS said:


> 5 минут в джимпе- и Чуркин не так пуст.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> для сравнения:





Black_Diamond said:


> Ну вот, Я закончил моё видение баннера.
> 
> Вот сравните:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И...


Блин, устроили тут :doh:

Если бы владивостокцы были бы хабаровчанами, вот бы какие баннеры они предоставили:



PetrovS said:


> 5 минут в джимпе- и комиблоки Хабаровска не так унылы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> для сравнения:





Dark_Diamond said:


> Ну вот, Я закончил моё видение баннера.
> 
> Вот сравните:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И...


----------



## xvoidx

Kras Yar said:


>





IgorTCRS24 said:


> Красноярск (Столбы)
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


Красивые баннеры.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Екатеринбург. Кажется, оригинальная панорама выкладывалась на форуме, если заинтересует — можно поискать автора.










Недострой бросается в глаза, но если кто не в курсе, может принять за хитрый архитектурный замысел 



IvanovS said:


> Это вообще рисунок. Города нет, а контейнеровоз фонарно пририсован. Какое все это имеет отношение к Владивостоку?


Это фотография  По её мотивам действительно был сделан рисунок, вот он: ссылка

По поводу отношения к городу — на мой взгляд, пролив и теплоход подчёркивают и указывают на роль Владивостока как портового города, а мост символизирует развитие.
Плюс, если кто ещё не заметил, корабль раскрашен в цвета флага 



IgorTCRS24 said:


> Красноярск (Столбы)
> 4.


Вот этот понравился больше всех. Есть город, есть природа, даже небольшая изюминка в виде воздушного шара. Но город видно плохо и изображение "бледное". Может быть будет лучше, если сделать цвета выразительнее и насыщеннее.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

>


Нельзя отправлять. Омич затроллит это всё.

А так выглядит необычно.)


----------



## ikeamen

уже отправили вариант с обрезанным пилоном:badnews:


----------



## vegorv

Brad said:


> Тогда выбирайте.


плохо подрезали


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> уже отправили вариант с обрезанным пилоном...


Ну и получат от меня "парашу" (и далеко не только от меня)... ибо верхней головой, а не головкой думать надобно.



Kapai said:


> ...второе почему-то напомнило сюжеты из сказок про Симбада-морехода


Он Си*нд*бад... или у тебя он от клички Симба?


----------



## Brad

vegorv said:


> плохо подрезали


Если хотите оставить больше от кораблей, тогда надо резать верхушку Исакия, что нельзя, ибо здесь не корабельный форум. По-другому нельзя. С боков оставлен максимум, поэтому приходится резать снизу.


----------



## Poloniy_210

Владивосток в своём репертуаре: понтов выше крыше, результата - ноль...


З.Ы. отправляем? 









как раз предусмотрены штатные места под лого, дабы не портить панораму...


----------



## ikeamen

Poloniy_210 said:


> Владивосток в своём репертуаре: понтов выше крыше, результата - ноль...
> 
> 
> З.Ы. отправляем?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> как раз предусмотрены штатные места под лого, дабы не портить панораму...


слишком мрачно.. чёрный как бы давит..

предлагаю чтобы место не пропадало и чтобы чёрный не давлел над баннером вот такой вариант:
с национальными нотками










или вот светлый вариант 
с коммерческими ушками..









слева реклама нового направления для бизнеса флэтрона, а справа можно продать кому-нибудь.. не пропадать же зря месту


----------



## vegorv

Прикольный форум.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Из панорамы Екамага.


----------



## bus driver

son_of_the_sun said:


> Из панорамы Екамага.


Класс. Еще бы почетче, но и так потеру от меня получит


----------



## MangoMango

Kras Yar said:


> Я не претендую на шедевр, почти все баннеры которые я показал, сделаны из моих фоток, то что выбрали два не моих показывает, что мастерство фотографа главная составляющая в успехе баннера. И даже мои не очень хорошие баннеры мало чем уступают некоторым российским, которые уже висели в шапке сайта. Так что не надо гнать метлой Красноярск, все города достойны того чтобы попасть на баннер.


Ну если хотите оценку 2-3 то пожалуйста,надо смотреть реально на вещи.


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


> Из панорамы Екамага.


Блин, вот бы качество получше


----------



## ikeamen

son_of_the_sun said:


> Из панорамы Екамага.


ниче так) но на азиатский город какой-то сходит.. типа Урумчи


----------



## vartal

Poloniy_210 said:


> гнать Красноярск с баннера вшивой метлой!
> сперва достройте свою "Панораму" метрополитен, потом, может, страна про вас и вспомнит...


Трудно с этим не согласиться.


----------



## Bassik

Я за то что бы Ебургский баннер отправить хоть качество и хромает, но выглядит классно kay:


----------



## gorkill

Poloniy_210 said:


> гнать Красноярск с баннера вшивой метлой!
> 
> сперва достройте свою "Панораму", потом, может, страна про вас и вспомнит...


Думаю, это шутка. №13. Посылайте.


----------



## Radiokott

да, в Екб хоть какой-никакой, но скайлайн. Отправлять!


----------



## gorkill

Bassik said:


> Я за то что бы Ебургский баннер отправить хоть качество и хромает, но выглядит классно kay:


Качество хромает на обе ноги


----------



## forzen

son_of_the_sun said:


> Из панорамы Екамага.


----------



## Accel

Лучше переснять. Тем более, что там на переднем плане то, что строилось - достроено, а счас строится еще.


----------



## Brad

Ебург, может быть, и третья столица в РФ, но имеет второй скайлайн


----------



## Омич

Brad said:


> Ебург, может быть, и третья столица в РФ, но имеет второй скайлайн


Вообще-то Омск - третья столица


----------



## Brad

Омич;94695131 said:


> Вообще-то Омск - третья столица


Омск будет третьей столицей, если Москва и Питер будут в другом государстве


----------



## forzen

Омич;94695131 said:


> Вообще-то Омск - третья столица


Только Пермь! Только хардкор!


----------



## Kras Yar

MangoMango said:


> Ну если хотите оценку 2-3 то пожалуйста,надо смотреть реально на вещи.


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=RU

Ну если есть на 3+ то надо отправлять, с мостом фотошопленым сойдет. Только я не знаю как отправлять. Мож кто отправит?
Вот оригинал 










Имя автора достаточно для заявки баннера или еще разрешение нужно?

Кстати вот еще


----------



## gorkill

forzen said:


> Только Пермь! Только хардкор!


Так?


----------



## Kras Yar

Ну и совсем последний, но это на перспективу еще не все достроено и профессиональные фотографы до туда еще не добрались.


----------



## forzen

Kras Yar said:


>


Мелковато получается кмк.


----------



## Brad

Kras Yar said:


> Имя автора достаточно для заявки баннера или еще разрешение нужно?


второе


----------



## ikeamen

Kras Yar said:


> Имя автора достаточно для заявки баннера или еще разрешение нужно?


или разрешение или криэйтив кэманс лицензия на фотки где они размещены.. фликр например..


----------



## Kras Yar

Думаю он не будет против.

http://vk.com/ivanov_photographer#/ivanov_photographer


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> а почему бы и нет, собственно?


Потому что если кто-то хочет устраивать междусобойчик типа ТСР (или чей баннер круче), то шли бы они в детский сад. Что же касается представительства РФ, то надо попадать в тренд... а тренд сейчас именно Владик и его мосты.


----------



## forzen

Разбавлю третьестоличные терки несколькими баннерами от Питера. Может что-нить приглянется. 
1.









2.









3. 









4.









5.









6.








7.


----------



## Kras Yar

KLoun said:


> Потому что если кто-то хочет устраивать междусобойчик типа ТСР (или чей баннер круче), то шли бы они в детский сад.


Причем здесь это? Это мне в детский сад из-за того что я тут Красноярск показал? Что за бред вообще? Тут просто баннеры междусобойчики в других темах.



KLoun said:


> Что же касается представительства РФ, то надо попадать в тренд... а тренд сейчас именно Владик и его мосты


С Владивостоком к открытию саммита не вышло, надеюсь еще выставят.


----------



## Stanislav.

forzen said:


> Разбавлю третьестоличные терки несколькими баннерами от Питера. Может что-нить приглянется.


Понравились №1, 3, 4 и 6. Прямо разрываюсь)


----------



## gorkill

№1


----------



## osmant

а мне ничо не понравилось. 3-й разве что, но тоже сомнения меня гложут...


----------



## Кaктус

3ий. Но он все же тематический...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Все хороши.


----------



## Accel

1. Мало деталей
2. Скучновато, город не видно
3. Пестровато, китайщина какая-то
4. Откровенно скучно
5. Ноги не айс :nuts:
6. Лучший имхо
7. Скучновато-мрачновато


----------



## Омич

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94714439&postcount=896


----------



## gorkill

Омич;94722031 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94714439&postcount=896


5 from Perm.


----------



## vartal

Омич;94695131 said:


> Вообще-то Омск - третья столица


Омич, ты опух что ли или это у тебя юмор такой? Третьей столицей у нас вообще-то Казань считается, а после Казани Нижний Новгород.


gorkill said:


> 5 from Perm.


1 from Моscow.


----------



## forzen

vartal said:


> Омич, ты опух что ли или это у тебя юмор такой? Третьей столицей у нас вообще-то Казань считается, а после Казани Нижний Новгород.


Ща ек-цы и прочие новосибирцы прибегут и устроят тут холивар. Лучше вы сразу в соответсвующую темку идите...


----------



## vegorv

3й питерский норм.


----------



## vartal

forzen said:


> Ща ек-цы и прочие новосибирцы прибегут и устроят тут холивар. Лучше вы сразу в соответсвующую темку идите...


Да какой тут холивар, если это было фактически официально признано? Даже долго длились споры по этому поводу между Нижним и Казанью.


----------



## forzen

vartal said:


> Дфактически официально


Фактически официально - это то есть не было признано?


----------



## flatron

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Все хороши.


негодные все


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> выкиньте свои глаза за ненадобностью..
> 
> или белые облака (в измененном варианте) или розовые (в оригинале).. разницу очень даже видно..


Видно конечно, но эта разница минимальна. Смысл было её вообще указывать? Там скорее вообще обычный автотон.

Зачастую делают вырви глаз ашдиар и то молчат, что они что-то поменяли) Что-то типа этого


----------



## Poloniy_210

ну, я на своём мониторе тоже разницу вполне отчётливо наблюдаю....просто Омич время от времени забавно троллит


----------



## Topoliok

forzen said:


> Видно конечно, но эта разница минимальна. Смысл было её вообще указывать? Там скорее вообще обычный автотон.
> 
> Зачастую делают вырви глаз ашдиар и то молчат, что они что-то поменяли) Что-то типа этого


смысл в том, что это авторская фотография, когда ее изменяют этично это декларировать. А вот никому другому такого прав не давали, вообще-то. Или разрешения спрашивайте у автора, или удаляйте свой "шедевр"


----------



## forzen

Topoliok said:


> смысл в том, что это авторская фотография, когда ее изменяют этично это декларировать. А вот никому другому такого прав не давали, вообще-то. Или разрешения спрашивайте у автора, или удаляйте свой "шедевр"


Тон другой выбери деточка. Я свой "шедевр" и не выкладывал всерьез, если буквы читать умеешь.


----------



## Poloniy_210

Topoliok said:


> смысл в том, что это авторская фотография, когда ее изменяют этично это декларировать. А вот никому другому *такого прав не давали*, вообще-то. Или разрешения спрашивайте у автора, или удаляйте свой "шедевр"


так нельзя утверждать, лицензии бывают очень разные, как разрешающие это, так и запрещающие:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Лицензии_и_инструменты_Creative_Commons

внутри РФ действует российское авторское право:
http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/Гражданский_кодекс_РФ/Глава_70#.D0.93.D0.BB.D0.B0.D0.B2.D0.B0_70._.D0.90.D0.B2.D1.82.D0.BE.D1.80.D1.81.D0.BA.D0.BE.D0.B5_.D0.BF.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.B2.D0.BE


----------



## Topoliok

forzen said:


> Тон другой выбери деточка. Я свой "шедевр" и не выкладывал всерьез, если буквы читать умеешь.


дедулечка, спокойно! о тоне следовало думать, когда придирки свои выпячиваете



Poloniy_210 said:


> так нельзя утверждать, лицензии бывают очень разные, как разрешающие это, так и запрещающие:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Лицензии_и_инструменты_Creative_Commons
> 
> внутри РФ действует российское авторское право:
> http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/Гражданский_кодекс_РФ/Глава_70#.D0.93.D0.BB.D0.B0.D0.B2.D0.B0_70._.D0.90.D0.B2.D1.82.D0.BE.D1.80.D1.81.D0.BA.D0.BE.D0.B5_.D0.BF.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.B2.D0.BE


причем тут лицензии и этичность? я лично у автора спросил разрешение. 

И вообще мое право подписывать так как я посчитал нужным, к чему все эти препирательства?!

истинно из любого благого начинания на говно все равно изойдутся, товарисчи однофорумчане...


----------



## forzen

Topoliok said:


> причем тут лицензии и этичность? я лично у автора спросил разрешение.


А это к чему? 


Topoliok said:


> . А вот никому другому такого прав не давали, вообще-то. Или разрешения спрашивайте у автора, или удаляйте свой "шедевр"


И да. мат здесь не приветствуется 



Topoliok said:


> истинно из любого благого начинания на говно все равно изойдутся, товарисчи однофорумчане... блеать!


Потому, что спокойнее надо быть и на шутку не надо так бурно негативно реагировать.


----------



## Poloniy_210

Topoliok said:


> я лично у автора спросил разрешение.


так это и есть лицензия....

я ссылки дал на будущее, чтобы не было разночтений, если кто не в курсе данного вопроса...не все взаимодействуют напрямую с автором...

З.Ы. не любят Казан на форуме


----------



## Topoliok

какие еще разночтения? есть же правила форума, они вполне достаточны, по-моему. 
З.Ы. казан - с пловом. На меня можно и плюнуть, а город, пожалуйста, уважайте. *КазанЬ* или уж Kazan, или если Казан, по-татарски всю фразу... слабо? 
А любить нас и не надо, мы сами кого захотим полюбим, мало не покажется :lol:


----------



## Poloniy_210

Topoliok said:


> какие еще разночтения? есть же правила форума, они вполне достаточны, по-моему.


правила форума - вольная трактовка в двух словах международного авторского законодательства, причём модераторы региональных секций ещё и трактуют их по-своему...процедура создания баннера там не описана...нюансов масса...если, например, ты берёшь фото с википедии, и оно имеет свободную лицензию на распространение, ты не обязан спрашивать разрешение, ну и т.д...


----------



## Topoliok

можно выбирать дебри, а можно - проторенную дорожку. Зачем заморачиваться, если можно просто получить добро от автора и вперед?! Занудство и беспонтовая потеря времени - эти препирательства - по-сути


----------



## Black_Diamond

Проходим по ссылке, не стесняемся. Ставим Владивостокскому баннеру пятёрки!


----------



## flatron

темноват он конечно


----------



## osmant

и мост таки обрезали (((((


----------



## Accel

Ему это только на пользу.


----------



## vegorv

салют крутой сегодня был во Владике,может с ним поинтереснее будет.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

За обрезанный мост - 4, за простоту, без фотожабы 2.

В общем плане - 1. Пардон.


----------



## Poloniy_210

обрезанный мост - это ужас....даже иудеи не оценят такое издевательство 
я поставлю 2/5


----------



## ikeamen

тоже за покоцаный мост балл скинул..
надо было в обработке баннер отправлять..


----------



## MangoMango

Все равно выбрали паршивый баннер Владивостока, ну что за вкус или в одном месте горит быстрее быстрее а то не успеем.


----------



## msasha_65

Ваня;94963976 said:


> ^^ кто то подосрал там, чуть чуть не хватило чтобы стадион обогнать.... Что в нем такого красивого не понимаю....


Сейчас попробую объяснить.

Вот выписка из текущего рейтинга - топ-10 на текущий момент:



Code:


    title                        date              average  votes 

1.  National Stadium of Warsaw   June 6, 2012      4.19     2251   
2.  Celebrating India's 66th ... August 15, 2012   4.17     904   
3.  Vladivostok nightscape       September 9, 2012 4.15     703   
4.  San Francisco in the fog     August 1, 2012    4.14     899   
5.  Rio View                     August 13, 2012   4.12     898   
6.  Jakarta 485th Anniversary    June 22, 2012     4.11     1076   
7.  Prambanan Temple             July 16, 2012     4.11     827   
8.  The Internet must remain ... January 18, 2012  4.10     2195   
9.  Moscow skyline               April 26, 2012    4.09     1824   
10. Hong Kong, what else?        May 24, 2012      4.08     1166

Советую обратить внимание на последний пункт: количество проголосовавших.

Среднее значение количества голосов на верхушке топа, как мы видим, 800-900 голосов
Но у некоторых баннеров оно отличается.

Вот интересно, кто эти 2251 человек, проголосовавших за Варшаву?
Число, превышающее среднее значение голосов более, чем в два раза!
Кто эти больше, чем тысяча лишних человек? Почему они не голосуют за другие баннеры? Или они иногда голосуют?
Ведь можно кому-то поставить "5", а кому-то и "1", тем самым опустив его.


Посему считал и считаю голосование за баннеры, как минимум, бесполезным занятием и в очередной раз вношу предложение вообще отказаться от голосования. Мнения в комментариях к баннеру должно быть вполне достаточно.

В конце концов, цель баннера- показать другим участникам Форума свой город, рассказать, что он есть в мире.


----------



## osmant

Это не просто стадион, это ПОЛЬСКИЙ стадион! :lol:


----------



## Accel

Дык давно пора сделать голосовалку неанонимной (может, модеры закинут запрос наверх?) Сразу и в плане количества колов на некоторых фотках прояснится кто есть ху. При объективном голосовании распределение голосов должно стремиться к нормальному, гауссовскому и т.п. с максимумом в районе тройки ±1. А у нас единицы и пятерки в сумме практически всегда собирают больше половины.


----------



## Ваня

msasha_65 said:


> ...Вот интересно, кто эти 2251 человек, проголосовавших за Варшаву?...


почти в 3 раза больше:lol:


----------



## flatron

хорошая идея,но пожалуй детали мелковаты












msasha_65 said:


> Вот интересно, кто эти 2251 человек, проголосовавших за Варшаву?


Саш,ну всё же просто. Никто же не голосует за все баннеры подряд. А вот за баннер своей страны голосуют почти все. Поляков на этом форуме больше,чем кого-то,поэтому у польских баннеров всегда много голосов.


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> Саш,ну всё же просто. Никто же не голосует за все баннеры подряд. А вот за баннер своей страны голосуют почти все. Поляков на этом форуме больше,чем кого-то,поэтому у польских баннеров всегда много голосов.


Да?

Вот тогда ещё одна таблица.
В ней все русские баннеры.




Code:


    title                       date               average  votes 

1.  Vladivostok nightscape      September 9, 2012  4.15     709   
2.  Moscow skyline              April 26, 2012     4.09     1824   
3.  St Petersburg cityscape     February 4, 2012   3.89     1288   
4.  Perm cityscape              January 9, 2012    3.85     1246   
5.  Merry Christmas!            January 7, 2012    3.85     883   
6.  Nizhny Novgorod             February 19, 2012  3.84     939   
7.  Vologda cityscape           January 7, 2011    3.84     962   
8.  Novorossiysk                August 23, 2011    3.83     634   
9.  Red Square                  June 14, 2011      3.83     821   
10. Murmansk cityscape          April 5, 2011      3.83     810   
11. St. Petersburg cityscape    March 20, 2011     3.83     875   
12. Yekaterinburg skyline       February 5, 2011   3.83     793   
13. Moscow cityscape            December 20, 2010  3.83     914   
14. Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin     November 5, 2010   3.83     878   
15. Samara cityscape            October 8, 2010    3.83     692   
16. Yekaterinburg cityscape     May 12, 2010       3.83     666   
17. Heart of Chechnya Mosque    May 14, 2011       3.82     862   
18. Moscow on May 9, 1945       May 9, 2010        3.82     853   
19. Moscow skyline              September 5, 2009  3.81     765   
20. Kremlin cityscape           August 17, 2012    3.78     763   
21. Rostov-on-Don skyline       August 5, 2011     3.71     641
22. Magnitogorsk industryscape  January 19, 2012   3.66     1128
23. Barnaul skyline             March 16, 2011     3.66     723         
24. Kaliningrad cityscape       March 22, 2012     3.63     786   
25. Omsk Industryscape          December 22, 2011  2.62     1054   
26. Nizhny Novgorod             January 15, 2012   3.56     765   
27. Moscow sunset               December 20, 2009  3.52     803   
28. Sint Petersburg cityscape   April 20, 2009     3.51     594   
29. Moscow skyline              February 9, 2012   3.31     940
30. Sunset on Kama river        June 30, 2012      3.24     627   
31. Khabarovsk cityscape        October 29, 2010   3.24     656   
32. Volgograd skyline           December 16, 2011  3.19     638
33. Stavropol view from airport July 10, 2012      3.12     758      
34. Samara cityscape            March 26, 2012     3.09     581   
35. Menacing sky over the Perm  July 30, 2012      3.03     607   
36. Kazan cityscape             March 6, 2009      3.03     197   
37. Golden Fog of Perm          June 11, 2012      2.90     840

Как видно, среднее количество проголосовавших здесь не отличается от среднего по форуму!

Исключение - Москва с почти двумя тысячами голосов. Та самая, которая какое-то время была на 1-м месте.
Откуда у неё столько голосов?

Также больше обычного голосов у баннеров-претендентов на высокие места.


Без комментариев.


----------



## forzen

flatron said:


> хорошая идея,но пожалуй детали мелковаты


Флет ты часто выкладываешь баннеры не того размера. Нет смысла этого делать, так как на более мелком баннере всё смотрится иначе. А если кто-то хочет полюбоваться красотами Петербурга то тут есть не один тред этому посвященный.


----------



## ikeamen

еще и Аврора.. символ позора страны..


----------



## Arlene468

Щас , сделаю несколько нужных дел и выложу еще


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Символично, 10 лет SSC в 10-ю годовщину гибели близнецов.


----------



## Accel

> в 10-ю годовщину гибели близнецов.


В 11ю


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Accel said:


> В 11ю


Ага, точно.


----------



## Омич

Омск на 5 месте по количеству голосов среди росийских баннеров


----------



## msasha_65

Омич;94993252 said:


> Омск на 5 месте по количеству голосов среди росийских баннеров


И на 25 месте по набранным баллам :troll:


----------



## Омич

msasha_65 said:


> И на 25 месте по набранным баллам :troll:


Срать на баллы, главное шоб город запомнился.


----------



## osmant

У меня пока Омск ассоциируется с двумя вещами: 1. В нем расстреляли Колчака 2. В нем живет Омич :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Омич

osmant said:


> У меня пока Омск ассоциируется с двумя вещами: 1. В нем расстреляли Колчака 2. В нем живет Омич :lol::lol::lol:


Главное, шо за рубежом теперь знают - Омск - это промышленная столица Роисси


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> 1. В нем расстреляли Колчака


какой позор. 
кандидат наук. 
hno:


----------



## osmant

дак не исторических же )))))
хотел написать что "был столицей России при Колчаке", а, вспомнив один из самых запоминающихся кадров "Адмирала", написал о том, что было на уме )))))))
ЗЫ: зато про Омича никто не возражает ))))


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> дак не исторических же )))))


дык гуманитарных же  поди и красный диплом пылится где-то? в университетах историю не преподавали?


----------



## elto

пермь прикольная


----------



## forzen

Омич;95508165 said:


> мирорс эдж штоле?


Конечно. Игра про небоскребы Перми :cheers:


----------



## flatron

может тут Питер подрезать,что интересное получится?


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Сам-то как думаешь? :?


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> Сам-то как думаешь? :?


думаю,что не шедевр конечно,но в целом приятный довольно баннер. А что?


----------



## msasha_65

Несколько смущают обрезанные мачты корабля.
Но его нельзя было не оставить.


----------



## Омич

Флетрон специально выбирает самые стрёмные фотки для баннера


----------



## ikeamen

1









2









3









4









5









6









Пермь


----------



## jackass94

1 или 2


----------



## Adelia473

Потом попробую нарисовать еще для какого-нибудь города , например для СПб (мой любимый город)


----------



## Ctulhu

мне 6 понравился


----------



## Brad

Питерский - отличный баннер. Жаль, что справа не Аврора)
У перечёркнутой Перми - 1 или 2


----------



## Radiokott

на удивление хорошие баннеры у сибирской(?) Перми. 1,2, еще 5й нормальный. 1й и 2й - обычный урбанистический пейзаж,ничего необычного. 

Я за 5й


----------



## Accel

Весь последний сет убит перешарпом и денойзом.


----------



## ikeamen

Accel said:


> Весь последний сет убит перешарпом и денойзом.


фотки б/у к сож.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

У Новосибирска, ктати, был интересный баннер, вроде бы даже из этой темы:










Есть какие-нибудь новые фотографии с этого ракурса? Может быть что-то ещё построили.


----------



## flatron

Омич;95533008 said:


> Флетрон специально выбирает самые стрёмные фотки для баннера


конечно,ни тебе дымящих труб,ни леса! :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

son_of_the_sun said:


> У Новосибирска, ктати, был интересный баннер, вроде бы даже из этой темы:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть какие-нибудь новые фотографии с этого ракурса? Может быть что-то ещё построили.


как вариант можно еще и этот..
правда не помню кто его предлагал.. => автора не найду..


----------



## Омич

ikeamen said:


> 1


Вот эта Пермь мне нравится
Жаль качество хромает


----------



## ikeamen

Омич;95546982 said:


> Вот эта Пермь мне нравится
> Жаль качество хромает


а что именно хромает? перешарп?


----------



## Andrew Milton

DELETED


----------



## yarsknet

На ДВ уже пошел Красноярск ))


----------



## Sicmaggot

Подзасрали, малацы.


----------



## osmant

давайте дружно поддержим Бублеград, тем паче баннер не самый плохой!


----------



## yarsknet

osmant said:


> давайте дружно поддержим Бублеград, тем паче баннер не самый плохой!


Два хруща и панелька Енурпа.. А вечером все города неплохо выглядят )))


----------



## alley cat

Баннер надо было назвать мост через Енисей, а не Красноярск.


----------



## yarsknet

Ну как и СПБ


----------



## Kras Yar

alley cat said:


> Баннер надо было назвать мост через Енисей, а не Красноярск.


Ну специально же написал:

Night view of the bridge over the Yenisei River

А чем мост в городе не город? Кстати там два моста .


----------



## osmant

yarsknet said:


> Два хруща и панелька Енурпа.. А вечером все города неплохо выглядят )))


Спорное утверждение.... я как-то вечером по Перми прогулялся, так..... :bash:


----------



## gorkill

osmant said:


> Спорное утверждение.... я как-то вечером по Перми прогулялся, так..... :bash:


??


----------



## flatron

красноярский баннер не нравится вовсе. питерский с мостом намного интеллигентней. Тут явно пересвеченная выкрученная на максимум фотка. Короче 5 баллов он от меня не получит


----------



## Kudinist

Бредовый баннер. Что на нём? Мост и какое-то относительно высокое здание. Надо что-то выдающееся показывать или очень оригинальное.


----------



## ikeamen

раз пошла тема мостов..

1









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## Brad

flatron said:


> красноярский баннер не нравится вовсе.





Kudinist said:


> Бредовый баннер.


Как ни странно, этот бредовый баннер получит хорошую оценку. 
Это не значит, что он очень хороший, а значит, что он нравится многим.
А любой другой с серыми домами получил бы значительно меньше, ибо много высоких примечательных домов в этом городе няма.


----------



## elto

у 4-го идея хорошая (зима, иней), но вот ракурс бы другой


----------



## flatron

а между прочим очень даже неплохо. Во всяком случае явно лучше.чем красноярский

2


----------



## elto

питерцам только серость подавай..


----------



## uralural

osmant said:


> Спорное утверждение.... я как-то вечером по Перми прогулялся, так..... :bash:





gorkill said:


> ??


Наверно он имел в виду, что Пермь ночью плохо выглядит. Имеется в виду, что подсветки нет. И тут спорить не надо, osmant прав -:bash: Очень мало иллюминации, здания подсвечиватся не все, а те, что подсвечиваются - и то криво или не полностью...hno:
А уличное освещение как таковое вполне приличное, фонарей много.


----------



## Radiokott

не, пермские мосты не канают. Были же на предыдущей странице нормальные баннеры.


----------



## gorkill

uralural said:


> Наверно он имел в виду, что Пермь ночью плохо выглядит. Имеется в виду, что подсветки нет. И тут спорить не надо, osmant прав -:bash: Очень мало иллюминации, здания подсвечиватся не все, а те, что подсвечиваются - и то криво или не полностью...hno:
> А уличное освещение как таковое вполне приличное, фонарей много.


Ну есть и много приличных вечерних фотографий (мест).


----------



## yarsknet

xvoidx said:


> Классные фотографии! Особенно последняя. Но я не знаю, насколько это пригодно для баннера.


В Новосибе завелись местные тролли ? 
Имхо, крайне неудадачные фото мостов.


----------



## Ritmo-F

yarsknet said:


> Банер СПБ тогда мегабредодовый )


Отличный.


yarsknet said:


> Или мостов как в крске в стране десятки ?


Да сотни, не какой в нем фишки нет.

Да и Бублин, харе включать свой бублин-стаил, набрали меньше 4.00 сиди себе тихонько да и все.


----------



## Brad

этот форум не для мостов. Кроме моста нужно что-то ещё. Поставьте этот баннер - увидите комментарии...


----------



## ikeamen

Brad said:


> этот форум не для мостов. Кроме моста нужно что-то ещё. Поставьте этот баннер - увидите комментарии...


если этой логике следовать, то этот форум для 40-50 городов мира


----------



## Kras Yar

Ritmo-F said:


> Отличный.
> 
> Да и Бублин, харе включать свой бублин-стаил, набрали меньше 4.00 сиди себе тихонько да и все.


Да из-за таких как ты "поклонников" Красноярска и набрали меньше 4.


----------



## Kras Yar

Кстати спасибо всем кто поставил Красноярску 5!... и 4).


----------



## Brad

удалено


----------



## ikeamen

Kras Yar said:


> Да из-за таких как ты "поклонников" Красноярска и набрали меньше 4.


бубле спасибо не забудь сказать)


----------



## Ritmo-F

Kras Yar said:


> Да из-за таких как ты "поклонников" Красноярска и набрали меньше 4.


Ну уж простите, это всё плоды PR-компании Бублина.
Ну банер не самый лучший в принципе, думаю что при любом раскладе четвёркой бы не кончилось ИМХО.


----------



## uralural

На сегодняшнем баннере ошибка какая-то. В названии города вероятно должно быть "M", а не "ТН" в конце....


----------



## Radiokott

Kras Yar said:


> Да из-за таких как ты "поклонников" Красноярска и набрали меньше 4.


баннер был не очень, оценка по делу.


----------



## osmant

uralural said:


> На сегодняшнем баннере ошибка какая-то. В названии города вероятно должно быть "M", а не "ТН" в конце....


ага, я тоже сразу подумал ))))


----------



## elto

это эти.. как их.. "камские ворота" построили. красиво


----------



## yarsknet

elto said:


> это эти.. как их.. "камские ворота" построили. красиво


А главное, как быстро то ))


----------



## yarsknet

Ritmo-F said:


> Ну банер не самый лучший в принципе, думаю что при любом раскладе четвёркой бы не кончилось ИМХО.


ОК, твое личное мнение какие банеры России лучше ?
Для многих городов вообщу ну оочень странные фотки.

ЗЫ Пятерка лучших по рейтингу :


----------



## Kras Yar

Какраз четверкой кончилось, даже 4,1* 22 сентября утром было.


----------



## flatron

yarsknet said:


> ОК, твое личное мнение какие банеры России лучше ?
> Для многих городов вообщу ну оочень странные фотки.
> 
> ЗЫ Пятерка лучших по рейтингу :


красноярского уже очень скоро не будет в топе. Питер и Москва начинали с первых мест и очень долго сидели в десятке.


----------



## yarsknet

flatron said:


> красноярского уже очень скоро не будет в топе. Питер и Москва начинали с первых мест и очень долго сидели в десятке.


Это топ по РФ, по городам по которым голоосование уже завершено :bash:


----------



## IvanovS

yarsknet said:


> Это топ по РФ, по городам по которым голоосование уже завершено :bash:


Голосование продолжается по всем городам постоянно.


----------



## Ritmo-F

yarsknet said:


> ОК, твое личное мнение какие банеры России лучше ?


Ой горе мне, я же и написал что ИМХО, Да и вообще имел ввиду что баннер нужно было выбирать лучше, тщательнее т. е. какой-нибудь другой вообще а не с мостом 
Э


yarsknet said:


> то топ по РФ, по городам по которым голоосование уже завершено


Ты уже столько лет на форуме, а даже не знаешь что голосование идет постоянно, пока баннер не вылетит из ТОПа.


----------



## bus driver

uralural said:


> На сегодняшнем баннере ошибка какая-то. В названии города вероятно должно быть "M", а не "ТН" в конце....


Тоже сразу Пермь привидилась


----------



## msasha_65

bus driver said:


> Тоже сразу Пермь привидилась


Какой-то левый у них Пёрс...

Вот настоящий Пёрс. :|


----------



## forzen

msasha_65 said:


> Какой-то левый у них Пёрс...
> 
> Вот настоящий Пёрс. :|


АГА! Вот ты и попался на спаме и рекламе своих тредов :lol:


----------



## Кaктус

Как там омичам от такого баннера Молдовы?


----------



## yarsknet

Кaктус;95772979 said:


> Как там омичам от такого баннера Молдовы?


А как им должно быть, простите )) ?


----------



## osmant

Кaктус;95772979 said:


> Как там омичам от такого баннера Молдовы?


"Труба только одна, а потому 1 из 5!" :lol:


----------



## yarsknet

Вот как раз такой как сегодня банер можно сляпать из спальника
любого российского города, до Магадана включиельно. Вот Чита :


----------



## Topoliok

Topoliok said:


> или всё же дожидаемся профессиональной пересъемки этого вида моей фотки:



дождались, молодец 




gorkill said:


> Казань красавица


не радует кусок слизи только


----------



## osmant

что ж, всяко лучше


----------



## xvoidx

Первый вариант в чем-то лучше даже. Там цвета мягче, а у второго цвета слишком грязные, с рыжеватым оттенком.  Вечером снимок был сделан, что ли? Посмотрите на траву, край берега.


----------



## xvoidx

Тополёк, есть оригинал фотографии?


----------



## Омич

xvoidx said:


> Первый вариант в чем-то лучше даже. Там цвета мягче, а у второго цвета слишком грязные, с рыжеватым оттенком.  Вечером снимок был сделан, что ли? Посмотрите на траву, край берега.


Фотошоп мачь?


----------



## Topoliok

xvoidx said:


> Тополёк, есть оригинал фотографии?


есть конечно, моя же










к сожалению, мыло совсем 

вот Аскарио перефотал:



Askario said:


>


с других фото этой серии и резали варианты ранее представленные


----------



## IvanovS

Блин, а что там рыть начали на берегу? Весь вид испоганили. А по другому не обрезать


----------



## Topoliok

дорогу строят


----------



## IvanovS

А нафига дорогу по самому берегу? Там набережная пешеходная просится...


----------



## elto

да не, дорога попросилась.. и коттеджи. хорошо так попросились, что уж


----------



## osmant

в кои то веки безымянный баннер на шапке )))


----------



## Sicmaggot

опять два разных, че минусить то?


----------



## xvoidx

Topoliok said:


> есть конечно, моя же
> 
> к сожалению, мыло совсем












чуть темнее


----------



## flatron

вот три питерских баннера. Первый пожалуй отправлю


----------



## elto

кадр вверх смести хотя бы на пару пикселей


----------



## forzen

flatron said:


> вот три питерских баннера. Первый пожалуй отправлю


Может такой вариант?










еще один. не совсем по теме, но кого это волнует?


----------



## Dimas89

flatron said:


>


Мне этот больше нравится


----------



## vegorv

forzen said:


> Может такой вариант?


этот одобряю


----------



## elto

за сегодняшний голосуйте! себу - побратим мексиканской гвадалахары, а та побратим города киото, который побратим загреба. а загреб - побратим питера!


----------



## Ritmo-F

http://www.imageup.ru/img249/1074470/orkarpv.jpg
Мне вариант forzen'a больше нравится, акватория Невы больше видна, а это тоже символ города.
Короче я за него.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

А есть тема, где собраны все родосские Баннеры, которые вывешивались?


----------



## Topoliok

Zlat Palonsky said:


> А есть тема, где собраны все родосские Баннеры, которые вывешивались?


судя по этому списку греческих баннеров, Родоса не было. По крайней мере его не было после коллапса архива,т.е. ранее сентября 2009-го может и был, да сплыл


----------



## elto

да полюбому в греческой секции должна быть тема со всеми родосскими баннерами


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Блин, автовводт))

Я про российские спрашивал)


----------



## forzen

То-то я думаю, при чем тут родосские баннеры...


----------



## Topoliok

в той же ссылке по греческим замени выборку на "Россия", и будет тебе счастье!


----------



## yarsknet

Пошла Казань ))))


----------



## xvoidx

Почему-то пишется, что автор - Аскарио... Я думал, это снимок Тополька.


----------



## ikeamen

xvoidx said:


> Почему-то пишется, что автор - Аскарио... Я думал, это снимок Тополька.


тут же выше говорили, что ты переснял(?)


----------



## Topoliok

да, мы коллегиально выбрали другой баннер, если бы не "пинок" с предложением обрезка моего снимка, то довольствовались бы им, но слава богу, очнулись профи, вовремя успели! 

Хводик не переснял, а откадрировал и отфотошопил мой снимок


----------



## Askario

У меня почему-то показывает снимок Тополька, но подписанный за моим авторством)


----------



## Stanislav.

Askario said:


> У меня почему-то показывает снимок Тополька, но подписанный за моим авторством)


У нас же еще полчаса до показа.


----------



## ikeamen

Askario said:


> У меня почему-то показывает снимок Тополька, но подписанный за моим авторством)


запутали админа


----------



## Askario

Интересно, а сколько из этих 700+ голосов принадлежит россиянам?


----------



## Accel

> Россияне слышат этот бред и задаются вопросом - вот она лживая политика Запада, везде хотят нам поднасрать.


Кто-то считает, что кругом враги, а мне кажется, что в какой-то мере эти колы (и не только эти, тысячи их) в т.ч. и наша заслуга.
И насчет выкриков с запада, слушать стоит или нет. Политическая ангажированность счас проявляется во всём, от заключения контрактов до вручения нобелевки. Справедливо? Безусловно, нет. Добавляет проблем? Конечно, да. Значит, хотя бы в полуха прислушиваться и мотать на ус всё-таки стоит.


----------



## Омич

Zlat Palonsky said:


> И они правы - из-за этих действий российские власти добавляют к матрешкам и медведям - гомофобность и непонятность_законов


Гомофобность - это хорошо


----------



## Accel

Омич;96707301 said:


> Гомофобность - это хорошо


Хорошо не гомофобность, а гомоэксгибициофобность.

Впрочем, это уже офф.


----------



## forzen

Accel said:


> Кто-то считает, что кругом враги, а мне кажется, что в какой-то мере эти колы (и не только эти, тысячи их) в т.ч. и наша заслуга.
> И насчет выкриков с запада, слушать стоит или нет. Политическая ангажированность счас проявляется во всём, от заключения контрактов до вручения нобелевки. Справедливо? Безусловно, нет. Добавляет проблем? Конечно, да. Значит, хотя бы в полуха прислушиваться и мотать на ус всё-таки стоит.


Я всё-таки лучше послушаю себя и своих родных а неизвестных мне людей кричащих о Пусси Риот мне слушать неинтересно, даже в полуха. И уж тем более что-то там мотать на ус.


----------



## flatron

Омич;96707301 said:


> Гомофобность - это хорошо


почему?


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> почему?


Потому что геи - это плохо


----------



## Ваня

Меня пугает такой вопрос от флэтрона... как бы он не был тем о ком я подумал сейчас....


----------



## Ctulhu

Ваня;96707929 said:


> Меня пугает такой вопрос от флэтрона... как бы он не был тем о ком я подумал сейчас....


:lol:


----------



## flatron

Омич;96707852 said:


> Потому что геи - это плохо


кому плохо? :lol:
а я думал.что все люди хорошие,если не причиняют никому зла.



Ваня;96707929 said:


> Меня пугает такой вопрос от флэтрона...


не бойса дружок! :devil:


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> кому плохо? :lol:
> а я думал.что все люди хорошие,если не причиняют никому зла.


до тех пор пока не начинают бороться за свои права


----------



## flatron

Омич;96711436 said:


> до тех пор пока не начинают бороться за свои права


а разве они не достоны равноправия? Мне казалось,что по конституции это так.
скатились в оффтоп


----------



## Crimson84

flatron said:


> кому плохо? :lol:
> а я думал.что все люди хорошие,если не причиняют никому зла.


А Вы уверены?


----------



## forzen

Сегодняшний баннер Джакарты, кстати хорош.


----------



## Topoliok

резко так ухнули наши баннеры, все последние ок 100 голосов по каждому - явно только на понижение. И, заметьте, это уже произошло после показа баннера в шапке, т.е. целенаправленно ставились низкие оценки именно нашим баннерам


----------



## Dimas89

Владивостокский баннер тоже с рейтингом 4.17 был какое-то время на 1-м месте, потом на 3-м, а сейчас опустился на 22 место с рейтингом 4.01


----------



## croomm

Вообще баннеры исчезли. Обнулили?


----------



## alley cat

Видимо решили убрать голосовалку. Потому как не объективная она. Юзеров из какой страны больше, их и баннеры в топе.


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> Видимо решили убрать голосовалку. Потому как не объективная она. Юзеров из какой страны больше, их и баннеры в топе.


Голосовалка работает, и архив. Топ-флоп нет.


----------



## CemenTT

Жаль!


----------



## elto

ну хз. у меня прошло именно после чистки. собственно, из-за какого-то баннера чистить не стал бы, и так нужно было, но факт


----------



## jackass94

http://www.photosight.ru/users/47108/

отсюда

Храм Покрова на Нерли


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
ИМХО - Очень! 

Новое лицо баннера! )


----------



## Омич

Иди отправляй быстрей


----------



## ikeamen

jackass94 said:


> Храм Покрова на Нерли


класс!


----------



## alley cat

Это не городской пейзаж.


----------



## jackass94

Храмы или дворцы всякие на фоне природы тут часто бывают, от России даже дважды было, так что все можно отправить


----------



## xvoidx

А кто сказал, что надо обязательно городской пейзаж?


----------



## alley cat

xvoidx said:


> А кто сказал, что надо обязательно городской пейзаж?


Во-первых, правила.



coth said:


> Условия просты.
> 
> 
> 1. Размер: 719×123px;
> 2. Пейзаж должен быть городской;
> 3. На баннере не должно быть надписей;
> 4. Не забывайте оставлять место под логотип (в левом нижнем углу);
> 5. Предпочтение отдаётся снимкам сделанными форумчанами SSC;
> 6. Все предложения должны иметь пояснительную записку:
> 
> Указание авторства;
> Ссылка на источник;
> Место съемки;
> Краткое описание содержимого.


Во-вторых, при желании можно хоть что отправить, из Германии даже девок вон в шапку сайта, умудрились засунуть. Но форум ведь архитектурно-строительный, а не фотофорум.


----------



## xvoidx

Храм - не архитектура? Были баннеры и из природой. Хоть на них всё равно были какие-то постройки.


----------



## Ваня

Откуда такие бредовые правила? Сколько раз видел минимум построек на фоне гор каких нибудь. Можно отправлять, красивый баннер.


----------



## beaver-hero

уже


----------



## Омич

Должен 4,5 получить


----------



## Keyone

alley cat said:


> Во-первых, правила.


Нет такого правила.



Jan said:


> Okay, let's try this again. You can use this thread to submit daily banners for the forums.
> 
> Here are the rules
> - size: 719 x 123 px, .JPG, 72 dpi
> - no text, no markings, no flags, no nothing, just the image
> - need source name and link, preferably you yourself
> - explain a bit on what we see.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Храм Покрова на Нерли — классная фотография!

Сегодняшний баннер Золотого Берега Флориды, выглядит как российский спальник


----------



## xvoidx

очень неудачная точка съёма...


----------



## vartal

alley cat said:


> Но форум ведь архитектурно-строительный, а не фотофорум.


И что? Часто ли на баннерах городские виды?


----------



## Accel

Из-за панорамности фото выглядит немного странно: часовня подсвечена солнцем с тыла.


----------



## Ваня

son_of_the_sun said:


> Сегодняшний баннер Золотого Берега Флориды, выглядит как российский спальник


аля Питер


----------



## vegorv

на 1-ю страницу списка должны попасть


----------



## W-Hawk

Фишка этого храма - не его отражение в воде и не его дата постройки, или ещё что-то там из его истории. Он сам себе фишка. Идеальные пропорции, балланс простоты форм и аскетичности элементов отделки. Красота.


----------



## Омич

эта афигенна поцоны
http://www.airpano.ru/files/Tserkov-Pokrova-na-Nerli/1-2


----------



## forzen

SitnikOFF said:


> "Фишка" этого храма, его отражение в воде, а на этом фото отражения не видно. Да и не знают за рубежом про этот храм ничего, не поймут, не оценят.
> Год постройки указали бы.


Фишка этого баннера в том, что он небанален и композиция гармонична. Храм, окруженный водной гладью отражающей небо, находится, как бы, вне времени и пространства, а солнце, мягко касаясь белых стен, нежно розовым светом, придает еще большую сюрреалистиность картине.
При этом, сооружение находится в правильной пропорции, не в углу, но и не по центру а немного левее, солнце справа окончательно уравновешивает сию компоизицию.
В этом баннере всё просто, но в тоже время совершенно. И не надо никаких выкрученных цветов, HDра и прочих спецэффектов.


----------



## Омич

forzen said:


> Фишка этого баннера в том, что он небанален и композиция гармонична. Храм, окруженный водной гладью отражающей небо, находится, как бы, вне времени и пространства, а солнце, мягко касаясь белых стен, нежно розовым светом, придает еще большую сюрреалистиность картине.
> При этом, сооружение находится в правильной пропорции, не в углу, но и не по центру а немного левее, солнце справа окончательно уравновешивает сию компоизицию.
> В этом баннере всё просто, но в тоже время совершенно. И не надо никаких выкрученных цветов, HDра и прочих спецэффектов.


----------



## Kudinist

forzen said:


> Фишка этого баннера в том, что он небанален и композиция гармонична. Храм, окруженный водной гладью отражающей небо, находится, как бы, вне времени и пространства, а солнце, мягко касаясь белых стен, нежно розовым светом, придает еще большую сюрреалистиность картине.
> При этом, сооружение находится в правильной пропорции, не в углу, но и не по центру а немного левее, солнце справа окончательно уравновешивает сию компоизицию.
> В этом баннере всё просто, но в тоже время совершенно. И не надо никаких выкрученных цветов, HDра и прочих спецэффектов.


Западные варвары, коих здесь большинство, этого не поймут.


----------



## osmant

интересно, как в в свете всего сказанного выше можно проинтерпретировать сегодняшний баннер? ))


----------



## Kudinist

Поставил пять сербам. Назло проклятому Западу.


----------



## Ваня

Kudinist said:


> Западные варвары, коих здесь большинство, этого не поймут.


если у них стадион держится уже сколько времени.... не удивительно.


----------



## Kras Yar

Мне эта как-то больше нравилась.


----------



## osmant

хмм, так и эту позже отправить можно будет...


----------



## Ваня

а где это находится? Красивый баннер


----------



## ton63

osmant said:


> хмм, так и эту позже отправить можно будет...


Зачем? Он итак год назад на прошлое рождество уже ставился http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120107

Кстати, совсем немного до рождества осталось, а новых предложений рождественских баннеров пока нет.


----------



## Ваня

^^ 3,83 балла? почему так мало... иносранцы наставили единиц?


----------



## elto

Ваня;98267207 said:


> ^^ 3,83 балла? почему так мало... иносранцы наставили единиц?


мало? это нижняя планка топ-100. вполне неплохо для баннера, который был почти год назад. и да, некоторые иносранцы ставят ему единицы, как и любому другому, из любой другой страны. конкуренция


----------



## Омич

Ваня;98267207 said:


> ^^ 3,83 балла? почему так мало... иносранцы наставили единиц?


ага, сидят и ищут российские баннеры, чтобы поставить единицу


----------



## Ultramarine

Вот на 7 января можно храм на Нерли отправить.

А сегодня вообще, чья-то жена на баннере. :lol:


----------



## vartal

Kras Yar said:


>


До сих пор у меня на рабочем столе в качестве фона )))


----------



## Омич

vartal said:


> До сих пор у меня на рабочем столе в качестве фона )))


У твоего монитора какое соотношение сторон?


----------



## xvoidx

^^ 719:123


----------



## @rtem

так есть оригинал в гораздо большем разрешении, его тут постили..


----------



## @rtem

Ваня;98267207 said:


> ^^ 3,83 балла? почему так мало... иносранцы наставили единиц?


и свои же:

Омич on January 6, 2012 10:50:33
nice fog 2/5


----------



## gorkill

Уже 3,84


----------



## vartal

Омич;98291087 said:


> У твоего монитора какое соотношение сторон?


У моего монитора с соотношением полный порядок. А у тебя с мышлением видимо не очень, поскольку ты мог бы догадаться, что речь шла о оригинале снимка.


----------



## xvoidx

А может, просто у кого-то не в порядке с ЧУ?


----------



## vartal

xvoidx said:


> А может, просто у кого-то не в порядке с ЧУ?


Всё в порядке, ты не переживай. Просто юмор должен быть юмором.


----------



## gorkill

jackass94 said:


> храм на Нерли - 16 декабря


И где? А завтра Гонконг :nuts:


----------



## jackass94

странно, надо Яну написать


----------



## Accel

18го будет


----------



## CENTILION

приготовились пятёрки ставить)))


----------



## Омич

Да баннер ваще офигенский

Вот мои самые любимые:






















































И этот новый наш.
А у вас какие?


----------



## vartal

Омич;98376605 said:


> Вот мои самые любимые:


Неужели этот на самом последнем месте из любимых у тебя? :lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Да. - Это его. (И вертеть пальцем у виска совсем не обязательно.)


----------



## forzen

Омич;98376605 said:


> А у вас какие?


А мне эти.


----------



## xvoidx

Наш баннер весит. Круто, конечно. Но как голосовать, если голосовалка не работает.


----------



## gorkill

xvoidx said:


> Наш баннер весит. Круто, конечно. Но как голосовать, если голосовалка не работает.


Не знаю, проголосовал без проблем. Правда, голосов пока мало- всего 4, зато все пятерки


----------



## MangoMango

Что за фигня то такая с баннерами,всегда когда нажимаешь на голосование выходит баннер прошлого дня а не сегодняшнего,в данный момент Гонконг.


----------



## Ваня

Баннер для Гон Конга могли бы и поинтересней придумать, как будто выцветший


----------



## forzen

[17] *Che7779* on December 17, 2012 14:44:32
1/5

И вот этот персонаж приходя со своим дешевым троллингом в футбольный тред, пытается еще изображать из себя не тролля и вообще адеквата? лол. На украинский ветке подобный рос. персонаж давно бы был забанен.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну пока единицы идут от хохлов в основном...............скоро поляки подтянуться :bash:


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> Ну пока единицы идут от хохлов в основном...............скоро поляки подтянуться :bash:


tsya.ru


----------



## vegorv

четкий баннер сегодня.


----------



## NickNN

AutoUnion said:


> Ну пока единицы идут от хохлов в основном...............скоро поляки подтянуться :bash:


ну, поляки народ деревенский, долго собираются... голосовать они будут после - завтра, послезавтра, и так пока из сотни не вылетит.


----------



## Brad

Надо было в описании год постройки указать.


----------



## ikeamen

NickNN said:


> ну, поляки народ деревенский, долго собираются... голосовать они будут после - завтра, послезавтра, и так пока из сотни не вылетит.


 за их National Stadium каждый день голосуют новые люди  
ни за какой другой баннер больше так не голосовали)) 
до чего же хороший баннер наверное)


----------



## Ysh

отличный баннер сегодня!


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> Ну пока единицы идут от хохлов в основном...............скоро поляки подтянуться :bash:


Украина ставит колы? серьезно? что у людей в головах...


----------



## forzen

Ysh said:


> Украина ставит колы? серьезно? что у людей в головах...


Разные конечно оценки от украинцев, но если посмотреть в комментариях кто поставил колы, то это два украинца, косовец и еще 2 балла от румына. Картина показательна. Кто поверит в то, что они ставили оценки руководствовались красотой баннера? Слишком уж явный наборчик людей.


----------



## Ysh

forzen said:


> Разные конечно оценки от украинцев, но если посмотреть в комментариях кто поставил колы, то это два украинца, косовец и еще 2 балла от румына. Картина показательна. Кто поверит в то, что они ставили оценки руководствовались красотой баннера? Слишком уж явный наборчик людей.


Дегенераты, я считаю. Румын-то куда вылез? Пьянь небось какая-нибудь.
Труд слелал из обезьяны человека, политика снова превратила его в обезьяну.


----------



## Dimas89

Баннер отличный!


----------



## Kudinist

Двойки и единицы ставят в основном англосаксы и их прихвостни из Восточной Европы.
Наверняка дикие мусульмане тоже поставят низкие оценки.


----------



## raisonnable

Ysh said:


> Дегенераты, я считаю. Румын-то куда вылез? Пьянь небось какая-нибудь.
> Труд слелал из обезьяны человека, политика снова превратила его в обезьяну.


Румыны к нам относятся довольно-таки не очень хорошо...


----------



## Ваня

Прэлестно просто прэлестно. Баннер красавец.


----------



## ALEXEJ

вельми интересный баннер, ныне, прям на Рождество 07.01.2013 мог-бы сподобиться..


----------



## CENTILION

отличный результат!
в топ-100 на 2 месте!


----------



## forzen

Может под 21-е отправить этот баннер?


----------



## W-Hawk

^^Шикарно


----------



## elto

а что за город?


----------



## Accel

Апокалиптичности маловато.


----------



## Омич

саинт питэрсбёг руссия подпеши и можиш отпровлять


----------



## Омич

Варталь радует в комментах



> _December 18, 2012 11:31:33_
> Tokyo/Manila, are you boring, and no banner.


----------



## Омич

Неоч((((


----------



## osmant

совсем неоч (((


----------



## ton63

А эти самарские как?


----------



## Kudinist

Что за хрень сегодня с баннером?


----------



## @rtem

10 каких то немецких баннеров.. хз что..


----------



## Ваня

2-й снизу ничо так


----------



## Stanislav.

ton63 said:


> А эти самарские как?


2 еще сойдет, остальные не очень.


----------



## KLoun

Рыжая Самара совсем не канает...а второй снизу мог бы сойти на безрыбье, но тоже достаточно коекакерский.

З.Ы. Ничего личного... но и ничего того, за что можно было бы поставить больше 3-ки.


----------



## osmant

все никакие!


----------



## ton63

KLoun said:


> Рыжая Самара совсем не канает...а второй снизу мог бы сойти на безрыбье, но тоже достаточно коекакерский.
> 
> З.Ы. Ничего личного... но и ничего того, за что можно было бы поставить больше 3-ки.


Да мы не обидчевые. К конструктивной критике относимся нормально. Просто ищем новые ракурсы. Ну и на неделе были отличные апокалиптические закаты. Не нравится, значит будем искать дальше.


----------



## ZZZ Top

ton63 said:


> апокалиптические закаты.


не состоялось. 21 пережили.  
И уж Самара точно может быть интереснее.:cheers:


----------



## ZZZ Top

*Ещё Ижевск:*





Вообще по Ижевску,как мне кажется,надо написать,что это Калашников-Сити.  Думаю будет много одобрения от воинственных народов. Хотя может и наоборот....


----------



## Ваня

^^ второй хорош.


----------



## @rtem

второй


----------



## ton63

Не зацепили ижевские. На втором еще и стрела крана в правом нижнем углу не к месту. Ижевску нужно что-то более оригинальное, запоминающееся. Надо какую-то фотку, где в кадре будет автомат Калашникова.


----------



## elto

так и подбивает скачать: горизонт завален
(про второй иж)
самара ниачом


----------



## Ваня

ton63 said:


> Не зацепили ижевские. На втором еще и стрела крана в правом нижнем углу не к месту. Ижевску нужно что-то более оригинальное, запоминающееся. Надо какую-то фотку, где в кадре будет автомат Калашникова.


Стрелу крана почти не видно, тем более если не приглядываться так вообще остается незамеченной. А причем тут автомат калашникова? Тут вроде строительный форум, а не военный.


----------



## ZZZ Top

Я считаю, что для начала можно попробовать. Ижевска ещё не было. Самому,лично,нравится баннер с крана. Кстати,его можно обрезать попробовать.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ton63 said:


> Надо какую-то фотку, где в кадре будет автомат Калашникова.


Интересно будет на это посмотреть.


----------



## ZZZ Top

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Интересно будет на это посмотреть.


Только,если в баннер памятник включить. Автомата нет,но есть сам Михаил Тимофеевич.









http://moikompas.ru/compas/kalashnikov_mt


----------



## ton63

ZZZ Top said:


> Только,если в баннер памятник включить. Автомата нет,но есть сам Михаил Тимофеевич.


Жаль, что нет. Такой бренд надо по максимуму использовать городу. А таких памятников автомату полно. В некоторых случаях это огромные монументы. 
Северная Корея








http://reports.travel.ru/reports/2008/11/162833_5.html

Египет








http://marinecrew.info/2010/08/blog-post_20.html

Даже на Камчатке установили небольшой памятник








http://photoguide.livejournal.com/50776.html

Это могло бы стать самым запоминающимся объектом в городе.


----------



## CENTILION

ZZZ Top said:


>


вот этот норм


----------



## KLoun

ton63 said:


> А таких памятников автомату полно. В некоторых случаях это огромные монументы.


А тут аж два (автомата):


----------



## vegorv

Bogolyubovo - №2!


----------



## osmant

кстати, очень интересная параллель с баннером местом ниже получилась, не находите?


----------



## Омич

нет


----------



## ALEXEJ

ton63 said:


> А эти самарские как?


Нижний Тагил, Магнитку и Омск пока не переплёвываете, мало дыма и труб :lol:
Наверное, в треш-индастриал и армагеддец лучше не гнать... засветили уж буржуям эту тему на отличненько ))


----------



## gorkill

Байкало-амурская магистраль на баннере


----------



## alley cat

Хороший баннер - показательный. Город реально был стерт с лица земли землетрясением 10 лет назад, и вот заново отстроен.


----------



## elto

а с виду ему лет 500


----------



## Ultramarine

Яйца


----------



## osmant

три (с)


----------



## jackass94

сделал баннер Ебурга из фотки Umformer'а


----------



## alley cat

Мы вот на чём сошлись.



Accel said:


>


----------



## jackass94

а, ну отлично  отправили уже?


----------



## alley cat

Нет пока.


----------



## xvoidx

Хороший баннер. Я за то, чтобы его отправить.


----------



## vartal

gorkill said:


> Байкало-амурская магистраль на баннере


Это где это?


----------



## jackass94

ну так Bam


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Нет пока.


правильно. и не отправляйте


----------



## Domashniy

Keyone said:


> Цемзаводы Новоросцемент и Атакайцемент


Верхнебаканский ЦЗ и Новоросцемент (Первомайский)


----------



## Keyone

Domashniy said:


> Верхнебаканский ЦЗ и Новоросцемент (Первомайский)


Да, пардон  Второпях писал, попутал немного с названиями


----------



## W-Hawk

North Vancouver from Vancouver: January 12
Vancouver from North Vancouver: January 13

Оригинально кто-то придумал


----------



## Antro

Antro said:


> *Пара новогодних вариантов Ижевска*
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник и отредактированная версия
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


Что-то никаких отзывов по поводу ижевских баннеров. Кто вообще решает какой баннер и когда отправлять?


----------



## osmant

Хотите отзыв, будет он: ниачем!


----------



## Olh

Ну что уж так прям категорично-то?

Первый несомненно по-интереснее, но эта навязчивая и совершенно не интересная фиолетовая коробка в центре кадра перечёркивает всё на нет


----------



## CENTILION

*Antro*, если и ставить, то только второй
но, вряд ли он будет иметь большой успех


----------



## Antro

Olh said:


> Ну что уж так прям категорично-то?
> 
> Первый несомненно по-интереснее, но эта навязчивая и совершенно не интересная фиолетовая коробка в центре кадра перечёркивает всё на нет


Да, этот Парк Инн и с уроня земли многие ракурсы портит. 



CENTILION said:


> *Antro*, если и ставить, то только второй
> но, вряд ли он будет иметь большой успех


Понятно, значит будем думать еще.


----------



## CENTILION

*Antro*, надо что-то такое, чтобы - вах, а так, вообще заграницей подобных фоток и у самих хватает)))
многие на церковь гнали, но тем не менее в первых рядах баннер висит)))
вот и сейчас что-то подобное надо)))


----------



## Ваня

Согласен, баннер не очень удачный, тут вроде как был нормальный, куда его дели?? Я вот про этот:


ZZZ Top said:


>


----------



## vegorv

На баннере Ижевска без Калаша нельзя. его даже в Африке знают, символ не только города, но и страны.


----------



## Ваня

vegorv said:


> На баннере Ижевска без Калаша нельзя. его даже в Африке знают, символ не только города, но и страны.


так можно взять ак 47 и послать на баннер, и не париться


----------



## Antro

CENTILION said:


> *Antro*, надо что-то такое, чтобы - вах, а так, вообще заграницей подобных фоток и у самих хватает)))
> многие на церковь гнали, но тем не менее в первых рядах баннер висит)))
> вот и сейчас что-то подобное надо)))


Ну если воспринимать всю эту тему с баннерами как фотоконкурс, то да. надо чтобы прям "ВАУ". Но мне больше интересны баннеры с новыми городами, местами, то есть с точки зрения расширения кругозора, и я думаю таких немало. Это разумеется не значит, что можно ударит лицом в грязь перед "мировой общественностью".



Ваня;98792679 said:


> Согласен, баннер не очень удачный, тут вроде как был нормальный, куда его дели?? Я вот про этот:


Нужно его подредактировать, горизонт там завален. А так вполне ничего, просто хотелось зимний пейзаж. Но мы пока спешить не будем, посоветуемся в местном фототреде.


----------



## forzen

msasha_65 said:


> Это и есть ретро - классический вид Винды


Винтажная винда, такую еще мой дедушка юзал. :lol:


Antro said:


> Что-то никаких отзывов по поводу ижевских баннеров.


31 го запостить и ждать ответа? Я под вечер 2-го только инет вообще увидел.
первый вариант очень мыльный
второй - ни о чем. просто ни очем.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Antro said:


> Что-то никаких отзывов по поводу ижевских баннеров. Кто вообще решает какой баннер и когда отправлять?


Плохих отзывов в праздники никто писать не хочет, вот все и молчат.


----------



## forzen

Кстати как вам такой баннер. Владивосток конечно уже был, но этот первоянварский 2013 года.


----------



## CENTILION

^^
о, с кораблём, здорово)))


----------



## Омич

Не видно


----------



## Antro

forzen said:


> Кстати как вам такой баннер. Владивосток конечно уже был, но этот первоянварский 2013 года.


Картинка разваливается, мост не читается единым объектом. Как минимум рога-пилоны нельзя резать. Плюс гостиница слева воспринимается как какое-то нагромождение у корабля или как толстая опора моста, а собственно опора моста- как мачта с ниточками, а силуэты локаторов и пушек на корабле смотрятся какими-то пиратами с саблями. Прям какой-то Летучий Голландец:lol:, причаливший в Владивостоке. Короче точка съемки должна быть правее, чтобы гостиница была левее опоры.


----------



## forzen

Antro said:


> Картинка разваливается, мост не читается единым объектом. Как минимум рога-пилоны нельзя резать. Плюс гостиница слева воспринимается как какое-то нагромождение у корабля или как толстая опора моста, а собственно опора моста- как мачта с ниточками, а силуэты локаторов и пушек на корабле смотрятся какими-то пиратами с саблями. Прям какой-то Летучий Голландец:lol:, причаливший в Владивостоке. Короче точка съемки должна быть правее, чтобы гостиница была левее опоры.


Ты так всё подробно разобрал, зачем же тогда ты выложил то Г., что выложил. Ведь хватило бы собственного анализа, чтобы понять, что даже публиковать не стоит Ижевск


----------



## AlexP_X

Antro said:


> Картинка разваливается, мост не читается единым объектом. Как минимум рога-пилоны нельзя резать.


Опять про рога... Один с подрезанными пилонами уже как 4 месяца в топе висит 


Antro said:


> Короче точка съемки должна быть правее, чтобы гостиница была левее опоры.


Вот вам правее:






Автор фото - buleo (Яндекс.Фотки)


----------



## AlexP_X

Хочется услышать комментарии к этим баннерам Владивостока:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## alley cat

Ни о чём. Нагромождение домов.


----------



## AlexP_X

Все пять?^^


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Второй слегка южную окраину Гон-Конга напинает


----------



## alley cat

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Второй слегка южную окраину Гон-Конга напинает


Ага классно... Отправлять в шапку сайта баннер, напоминающий Гонконг, в которой сам Гонконг завсегдатай, вот китайцы посмеются-то.


----------



## elto

у владика 4-й более-менее


----------



## forzen

elto said:


> у владика 4-й более-менее


угу. И кстати 4-й вариант уже выкладывали здесь.
Такой был вариант. Более выкрученные цвета и контрастность.


----------



## Dimas89

Да, из всех вариантов этот неплох:


----------



## IvanovS

Оба хороши.


----------



## Омич

Все ниочём


----------



## W-Hawk

Соглашусь с Омичом.
Первый вроде бы и неплох за счёт красок, но по существу на нём виден только мост и несколько кранов - ниочём.
Второй... Вообще этот хаос на Орлиной сопке лучше никому не показывать, очень уж редко он получается привлекательным на фото.


----------



## ton63

2-й и 4-й хороши.


----------



## Ваня

2-й более менее, но можно и лучше.


----------



## ikeamen

AlexP_X said:


>


вот этот хорош
но, соглашусь, слишком неинформативный. москва в лучах заката смотрелась лучше


----------



## ikeamen

стоило Боголюбову вылезти на первое место как баннер начали активно опускать.. симптоматичненько


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Ага, причём опускали целенаправленно, равно как и поднимали его соседей. Откуда-то, за один день, "вдруг" появились 40 (сорок!) новых активных пользователей, поставивших нам единицы и, соответственно, пятёрки соседям. :lol:
(сравниваем с моим новогодним скриншотом)

Собственно, пофиг. В Новый год мы так или иначе были первые (причём *честно* первые), а как Новый год встретишь, значит, так всё и будет. :cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ уроды, что еще можно сказать.


----------



## IvanovS




----------



## glad

Второй хочу отметить.Ещё высотка была бы построена.


----------



## ginnyg

ikeamen said:


> так их и не было


Один точно был - я его видел, и старожилы говорили что еще один был в стародревние времена ))


----------



## ikeamen

ginnyg said:


> Один точно был - я его видел, и старожилы говорили что еще один был в стародревние времена ))


один был когда голосовалка не работала.
другой пол дня провисел и сняли. гелио возмутился что с ним не согласовали.


----------



## ambient

Второй конечно. Первый тусклый, у третьего напротив неадекватно яркость выкручена.


----------



## Brad

jackass94 said:


> правда классный, в *топе* будет


В первой букве опечатка )


----------



## alley cat

Singidunum said:


> Есть планы для баннера для Рождества?


Ну вот нам и церковь на Рождество, только грузинская.


----------



## Kras Yar

Как вам такой вариант Красноярска?










вот оригинал: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6431/118941993.6a/0_a91c8_a34835bf_orig


----------



## alley cat

Сам ракурс хорош, но надо сделать без горы на переднем плане, и летнее фото.


----------



## Ваня

Баннер вообще не понятный. На нем кроме горы больше ничо не видно. Оригинал хорошо, но этот мелковат....


----------



## gorkill

Идея может и неплохая, но как-то все размыто. И горка на переднем плане напоминает карьер.


----------



## Brad




----------



## Омич

гогно другова слова нет


----------



## Kras Yar

Brad said:


>


Спасибо за ФШ! 
Этот мне понравился, его себе сохраню.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Мне наоборот кажется наличие горы на переднем плане интересным решением.


----------



## Ultramarine

Такие баннеры много не набирают.


----------



## elto

такие банеры - побратимы сегодняшней медины


----------



## CENTILION

и такие же очки, как и медина наберут эти банеры


----------



## W-Hawk

Что ж, в копилку Екатеринбурга положена первая пятёрка Вперёд, к месту в топе!


----------



## Dimas89

От меня тоже пятерочка


----------



## vartal

Тоже шлёпну пять, когда до Московского времени доберётся...


----------



## P0ezhai

Ого. Екат на баннере


----------



## Silent soul

elto said:


> вот тоже попробовал. кадр чуть выше от нижнего края взял, но справа обрезал больше. может, и зря


А может неба чуть побольше оставить? Тогда надо будет справа захватить больше зданий.


----------



## elto

Silent soul said:


> А может неба чуть побольше оставить? Тогда надо будет справа захватить больше зданий.


----------



## osmant

Имхо, четкости не хватает? Вот если бы летом или ранней осенью переснять, получился бы неплохой баннер!


----------



## forzen

Можно и подождать, но ракурс выигрышный.


----------



## Silent soul

elto said:


>


Уже лучше. Согласен, что ракурс очень хороший, поэтому можно и подождать .


----------



## Brad

Silent soul said:


> Уже лучше. Согласен, что ракурс очень хороший, поэтому *можно и подождать* .


Подождать *нужно*, ибо сегодня на баннере Екатеринбург)
Пока оценки отличные - даунвоутеры еще не появились)


----------



## Contr

+1, набьет оскомину. Тем более Яну со всего мира ежедневно шлют кучу баннеров, чуть ли не на коленях просят...


----------



## elto

ну, если ебуржцы знают, откуда это точно снималось
да и на этом фото небо хорошо вышло. имхо в ясную погоду уже не торт будет


----------



## W-Hawk

:applause:


----------



## ikeamen

щас польша с работы придет и подкорректирует результаты)


----------



## Ваня

и неплохой отрыв


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Через 2-3 недели этот баннер будет ниже баннера Варшавского стадиона. 
(не факт, но думаю, что Поляки всё сделают, чтоб Россия была во флопе)


----------



## W-Hawk

Надорвутся


----------



## Frozer

Челябинск (которого на баннере ни разу не было)


----------



## Ritmo-F

Челябинск, первый баннер неплох.


----------



## glad

Ек.поставил 5.


----------



## osmant

да, первый пойдет!


----------



## osmant

Заметили, что если отбросить все "тематические" (включая космофотку) баннеры, вся первая тройка занята Россией? :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ваня

у Челябы 2 хороший


----------



## forzen

osmant said:


> Заметили, что если отбросить все "тематические" (включая космофотку) баннеры, вся первая тройка занята Россией? :banana::banana::banana:


Справедливости ради, отметил бы, что если баннеры Болоюбова и Москвы действительно заслуживают топа, то баннер Екатеринбурга, конечно неплох, но обьективно на место в десятке не тянет, кстати как и варшавский стадион.


----------



## Brad

местечково как-то все это звучит...


----------



## AlMax




----------



## elto

Brad said:


> местечково как-то все это звучит...


так это же в местных сми новость. как ей ещё звучать..


----------



## Brad

Правильно делают, что пиарят


----------



## AlexP_X

^^ О Господи, какой цирк с этим баннером устроили... icard: :bash:


----------



## alley cat

Такого в истории баннеров не было ни разу.


----------



## jackass94

да, из десятков российских баннеров только с ебургом такая клоунада


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Дак Екатеринбург не первый раз баннер выставляет. Я думаю, все-таки рациональное объяснение такой активности СМИ должно быть - посленовогодний новостной вакуум.


----------



## Accel

Да новостей вроде как обычно (один новый русский алкаш Жора Депардьёв чего стоит). Но то, что свердловские новостники активно почитывают SSC и копипастят отсюда всё, что сочтут интересным, - давно известный факт.


----------



## xvoidx

icard::nuts::lol::cripes:

С другой стороны, молодцы. Видно, что город свой любите и гордитесь им. Такое настроение у жителей и властей города только помогает двигаться ему вперёд! kay:


----------



## osmant

jackass94 said:


> да, из десятков российских баннеров только с ебургом такая клоунада


неее, не только! Если я никого не пропустил. с Перми (с собачкой) это дело началось )))
я конечно думал, что Екату есть чем похвастаться, кроме баннера... )))


----------



## IvanovS

Ну сегодня и баннер.


----------



## antonio kochetov

а гдн проголосовать за баннер можно?!подскажите?


----------



## elto

antonio kochetov said:


> а гдн проголосовать за баннер можно?!подскажите?


щёлкаешь по баннеру, открывается новая вкладка, там голосуешь по 5балльной системе, нажимая на звёздочки


----------



## W-Hawk

antonio kochetov said:


> а гдн проголосовать за баннер можно?!подскажите?


Если вы имеете в виду, где можно за Екатеринбург проголосовать, то здесь


----------



## Brad

W-Hawk said:


> Если вы имеете в виду, где можно за Екатеринбург проголосовать, то здесь


Тогда давайте ссылку на все топ100 http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100
чел может еще помощь принести


----------



## P0ezhai

Так и до 4.50 дойдем


----------



## P0ezhai

А черный баннер то утопили и Москва стала шестой


----------



## xvoidx

Этот форум, видимо, считают очень значимым ресурсом, раз СМИ ссылаются на достижения нам нём.  Недавно какой-то индонезийский банк хотел свой коммерческий баннер на форуме разместить: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98833462#post98833462


----------



## ZZZ Top

Не знаю,как в остальных секциях, но если судить о пермских СМИ, то они не раз были замечены в том,что берут инфу с SSC. У нас даже одна корреспондентка зарегистрирована, но девушка хорошая,пока не проконсультируется, не пишет. 
И про баннер с собачкой в пермских интернет изданиях информация мелькала.


----------



## xvoidx

Ну у нас тоже, бывало, подозревали, что инфу берут у нас.


----------



## Silent soul

В Кирове несколько раз сми брали у нас (кировская ветка) информацию плюс фотографии. Ещё пару раз мы давали информационный повод. Например, заметили что-то в городе днём или задались каким-нибудь вопросом, и к концу рабочего дня или на следующий день читаем статью с тем, что написали/хотели узнать.  Правда, на сколько я знаю, журналисты не советуются с нами, отчего бывают забавные ошибки


----------



## alley cat

Мы берем у них, они у нас - симбиоз.


----------



## Омич

А в Омске нет такого


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Мы берем у них, они у нас - симбиоз.


не симбиоз, а деградация


----------



## Silent soul

ikeamen said:


> не симбиоз, а деградация


Деградация работников СМИ?


----------



## ikeamen

Silent soul said:


> Деградация работников СМИ?


совершенно точно


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ахаах неожиданно польский баннер со стадионом покатился вниз :lol:
Главное чтобы как можно ниже катился


----------



## P0ezhai

Екатеринбург тоже теряет баллы


----------



## ambient

Accel said:


> Да новостей вроде как обычно (один новый русский алкаш Жора Депардьёв чего стоит). Но то, что свердловские новостники активно почитывают SSC и копипастят отсюда всё, что сочтут интересным, - давно известный факт.


Да это везде так. У нас тоже плотная интеграция с местным основным сайтом. Ебург конечно по пиаро-маниевеличие мании перегнал Казань которая от оной почти вылечилась. Это напоминает пару знакомых один их которых лезет ко всем звёздам за кулисы чтобы сфотаться, а второй художник пиарится по всем СМИ, а потом в блоге пост делает "смотрите, про мня написали". Хотя в принципе ничего плохого, это нормально. Без рекламы к успеху не прийти.


----------



## ambient

ikeamen said:


> совершенно точно


Почему?


osmant said:


> неее, не только! Если я никого не пропустил. с Перми (с собачкой) это дело началось )))
> я конечно думал, что Екату есть чем похвастаться, кроме баннера... )))


Кстати Пермь больше всех на баннере была.


xvoidx said:


> Этот форум, видимо, считают очень значимым ресурсом, раз СМИ ссылаются на достижения нам нём.  Недавно какой-то индонезийский банк хотел свой коммерческий баннер на форуме разместить: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98833462#post98833462


Это один из крупнейших форумов мира, по некоторым параметрам и в лидерах бывал.


----------



## ikeamen

Ritmo-F said:


> Ахаах неожиданно польский баннер со стадионом покатился вниз :lol:
> Главное чтобы как можно ниже катился


польское оружие обернулось против самой же польши)



ambient said:


> Почему?


имеющий глаза да увидит


----------



## gorkill

Еще удивляет долгое нахождение вверху Табриза. Или я чего-то не понимаю


----------



## elto

я табризу, помнится, 5 влепил. подумалось, что баннер довольно ниачом, моя 5-ка разбавит единицы и двойки, а оно вон каквышло в итоге. а вообще, он мне за зелень понравился, по которой соскучится успел.. ну и что, что накручены цвета :\


----------



## Ваня

Некоторые форумчане иностранцы путают форумы, у нас тут как бы строительный форум, а не футбольный.... Интересно сколько этот баннер наберет очков? Опять по максимуму и потом весь год будет в топеhno:


----------



## Кaктус

Не футбольный, а гандбольный 
И претендует он на флоп активно.


----------



## Radiokott

удивительно как баннер Екб держится на 1м месте, с очень хорошей оценкой. Вроде баннер как баннер, ничего выдающегося (по мировым меркам).


----------



## Ваня

^^ не переживай, сча стадик выйдет на первое и все.


----------



## Frozer

Челябинск


----------



## Accel

Frozer said:


> Челябинск


К вам хоть умформера посылай hno: Горизонт, мыло, перспектива, композиция и т.д. - ну уж это-то зависит от фотографа, а не от города.


----------



## Омич

Да хватит вам онанизмом заниматься


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

> Лидерство Екатеринбурга в мировых рейтингах не прекращается. Напомним, фото панорамы Екатеринбурга, сделанное фотографом Владимиром Задуминым (Ekamag) занимает первое место в рейтинге, формируемом посетителями одного из ведущих в мире сайтов, посвященных урбанистике и архитектуре. Для того чтобы поддержать Екатеринбург, *необходимо зайти на сайт Skyscrapercity.com*, зарегистрироваться и на страничке Екатеринбурга оценить город по пятибалльной шкале.


:lol:


----------



## Accel

> Лидерство Екатеринбурга в мировых рейтингах не прекращается.


Много ли нам надо, чтобы выйти в лидерство в мировых рейтингах  Что нам стоит дом построить, нарисуем - будем жить.


----------



## Dannmark

Точно какое то дрочерство уже. Мы уже до уровня пшеков скатились.


----------



## flatron

> Лидерство Екатеринбурга в мировых рейтингах не прекращается.


а это откуда вообще.
И правда переборчик уже.
Сегодня баннер хороший.
Только мне кажется многие ебуржцы влепят ему кол,дабы не слетать с первого места. Так что ничем мы не лучше поляков.


----------



## P0ezhai

Блин спасибо что подсказал. Я бы сам не догодался это сделать


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

flatron said:


> а это откуда вообще.
> И правда переборчик уже.
> Сегодня баннер хороший.
> Только мне кажется многие ебуржцы влепят ему кол,дабы не слетать с первого места. Так что ничем мы не лучше поляков.


Флэтрон, зачем такую фигню собираешь.hno:


----------



## flatron

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Флэтрон, зачем такую фигню собираешь.hno:


надеюсь,что я ошибаюсь


----------



## xvoidx

Да фигню флэтрон сказал. Екатеринбуржцы одни из самых адекватных на форуме. А словенский баннер и правда чудесен!
Следующий чекпойнт: [email protected] Похоже, опускания сбавились.


----------



## IvanovS

flatron said:


> Только* мне кажется* многие ебуржцы влепят ему кол,дабы не слетать с первого места. Так что ничем мы не лучше поляков.


В таких случая рекомендуют креститься.  Тем более, что сейчас святки. 

Если серьезно, то со стороны екатеринбуржцев и намека не было на подобные гадости.


----------



## Antro

17 января- Ижевск!!!










Поддерживаем^^


----------



## ginnyg

качество убогое...


----------



## xvoidx

А по мне так, очень хорошее оформление. Вроде ничего особенного, но баннер получился интересный.


----------



## Silent soul

Antro said:


> 17 января- Ижевск!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поддерживаем^^


Интересный баннер! Мне нравится! Быть может, даже голосовал за него в вашей теме


----------



## Омич

2/5


----------



## elto

70-е стайл


----------



## Radiokott

elto said:


> 70-е стайл


50-60-е. Если б не новомодный фонарь справа. Больше 3.5 не наберет.


----------



## Ваня

он вообще ничего не наберет...


----------



## ikeamen

Antro said:


> 17 января- Ижевск!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поддерживаем^^


инстаграмненько


----------



## ZZZ Top

*Омич*, ты когда нибудь поумнеешь?

А Ижевск поддержим. Бывает, что первый блин комом,но он первый. Юзерам Ижевска искать ракурс, остальные,по мере возможности,может и поддержат. Жаль, что в российской секции оценивают только качество фото (хотя так и надо ), когда остальные,особенно поляки, голосуют из патриотизма. 
С Омичами патриотизма мы не дождемся,никогда....!!!!


----------



## ikeamen

третий баннер и послали


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


> третий баннер и послали


Поменяли, там другой был, с ТЦ.


----------



## CaIIIka

gorkill said:


> Поменяли, там другой был, с ТЦ.


просто там очень много рекламных вывесок было, решили поменять, он бы явно не прошел :/


----------



## W-Hawk

Frozer said:


> Челябинск


ИМХО на троечку. Но я всё равно поставлю 5


----------



## Dannmark

Наши унылые города спасает только темнота. Поэтому смело отправляйте 3 баннер!


----------



## P0ezhai

Екат сегодня потеряет первое место


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> Екат сегодня потеряет первое место


10 дней мы держали первое место, что само по себе успех.


----------



## elto

что-то 4.30 для такого (братиславского) баннера весьма странно. ещё страннее, чем для еката его высокие оценки.
я вот 4 влепил из большой симпатии к словакии, так бы 1 или 2 поставил, ибо ниачом


----------



## P0ezhai

Москву тоже утопили, да и вообще вся верхушка очки теряет. Сегодняшний баннер будет легче утопить чем наш, так что мы еще вернемся на 1 место, возможно


----------



## elto

блин, мне нравится сегодняшний иранский баннер:









но ставить ли ему высокую оценку? есть сильные подозрения, что иранцы топят конкурентов колами.


----------



## ikeamen

это скорее иранцев топит проамерикански настроенный форум.


----------



## Askario

А иранцев вообще ощутимое число на форуме?


----------



## alley cat

Если судить по баннеру Тебриза, то да. Тебриз столица остана Восточный Азербайджан. То есть к иранцам можно добавить ещё и азербайджанцев. В таком случае должно быть много.


----------



## Омич

alley cat said:


> Если судить по баннеру Тебриза, то да. Тебриз столица остана Восточный Азербайджан. То есть к иранцам можно добавить ещё и азербайджанцев. В таком случае должно быть много.


Человек 100 наверное или даже больше


----------



## Dannmark

Сегодня баннер канадского Виндзора :cheers:


----------



## ambient

Детройт. Баннер самого трагического города в смысле умирающего, ну и в тему - тучи сгустились, фотографировал негр на найденный в заброшенном доме телефон Сименс.

А почему он умирает? Нельзя никак было вдохнуть жизнь?


----------



## xvoidx

Ну я слышал, что его активно реанимируют. И он вроде как постепенно возвращается к жизни. Т.е. сейчас это уже не тот страшный Детройт.


----------



## CENTILION

каким образом город реанимируют?


----------



## Омич

тупой баннер всё заблюрено и хдр


----------



## xvoidx

О, нет! На сегодняшнем баннере опять стадион! Новые опускания, новые накрутки, новый стадион на первом месте в рейтинге на весь последующий год. icard:


----------



## P0ezhai

Че за хуе сегодня на баннере?))


----------



## gorkill

На данный момент у двух городов по 3 баннера в ТОП-100. Это Баку и Ванкувер. :horse:


----------



## alley cat

Ванкуверы северный и южный, просто свежие ещё - вылететь не успели.


----------



## gorkill

Получается, Баку- чемпион!


----------



## P0ezhai

Екатеринбург чемпион!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Теперь мы вечно будем тырындеть о том, что ЕКБ вернулся на первое место... (Как низко мы пали...)


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Ебургская накрутка победила


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург одним баннером два раза на первом месте побывал. :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург одним баннером два раза на первом месте побывал. :nuts: :cheers:


Неплохие шансы и на третий


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Сейчас так и будете болтаться, как г... в проруби...

По-хорошему, было бы неплохо, если бы время голосования за баннер было ограничено, скажем, неделей. А лучше 3-мя днями.


----------



## alley cat

^^ +1. Неделя самое-то будет. Да и вообще всю систему надо в корне менять.


----------



## P0ezhai

Если бы тремя днями то мы были бы на первом месте навсегда наверно))


----------



## W-Hawk

^^ Какой там, сопа с пипой и их чёрный баннер были бы непобедимы:lol:


----------



## osmant

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург одним баннером два раза на первом месте побывал. :nuts: :cheers:


а еще говорят, что нельзя войти дважды в одну реку...


----------



## alley cat

osmant said:


> а еще говорят, что нельзя войти дважды в одну реку...


Бери выше - трижды.:cheers:

Екатеринбург снова рулит!


----------



## P0ezhai

Вот и кончились баннеры с четверками...


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> Сейчас так и будете болтаться, как г... в проруби...
> 
> По-хорошему, было бы неплохо, если бы время голосования за баннер было ограничено, скажем, неделей. А лучше 3-мя днями.


вот кстати универсальное было бы средство.
Модераторы подкиньте эту идею Яну.



P0ezhai said:


> Если бы тремя днями то мы были бы на первом месте навсегда наверно))


с чего бы это? У многих баннеров были оценки выше,чем у Ебурга.


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Екатеринбург летает сегодня сверху вниз :lol:
Уже на 3 месте.
Не желает Братислава сдаваться.


----------



## hawk1

Автор я. Вид на москву. Снято с Колокольни Ивана Великого пару лет назад.


----------



## elto

филипинцы и индонезийцы специально такие шлачные баннеры ставят или у них просто вкус такой?


----------



## ikeamen

с конца?)


----------



## P0ezhai

2. Москва
3. Екатеринбург
29. Боголюбово


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

А что, Омск уже вылетел из топ 100?


----------



## osmant

что, он там побывать умудрился? )))
PS^ зато пермский хот-дог вернулся.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Новосибирск.








http://fratria.ru/downontour/russia/novosibirsk/sights/nsk_sight_1.jpg


----------



## alley cat

^^ Хороший баннер. Отправляй.


----------



## elto

не мешкая


----------



## gorkill

Ужас! Табриз подняли на 3 место, Боголюбово опустили на 25-е.


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> Ужас! Табриз подняли на 3 место, Боголюбово опустили на 25-е.


Он уже на 22-ом, все решает один кол.


----------



## P0ezhai

После моего визита в голосовалку боголюбово стало 20-ым (было 24)


----------



## Омич

Evgeni60rus said:


> Новосибирск.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fratria.ru/downontour/russia/novosibirsk/sights/nsk_sight_1.jpg


кадо качество лучше


----------



## ED9M

Интересно , а с чем связано то , что баннер в голове форума поменялся , а для голосования доступен предыдущий ?
Это сбивки со временем на форуме бывают или у меня чтото с настройками форума? Не редко голосовалка для нового баннера открывается в 2 часа ночи.


----------



## Contr

В Чеченской ветке готовится баннер Грозного. Надо будет поддержать.


----------



## Омич

Contr said:


> В Чеченской ветке готовится баннер Грозного. Надо будет поржать.


fixed


----------



## vegorv

Evgeni60rus said:


> Новосибирск.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fratria.ru/downontour/russia/novosibirsk/sights/nsk_sight_1.jpg


вроде ниче,но качество бы получше


----------



## vegorv

Нижний Новгород




























фото - sergey.cauchy
обработка - Boroda MCMXXCII


----------



## Ctulhu

vegorv said:


> Нижний Новгород
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> фото - sergey.cauchy
> обработка - Boroda MCMXXCII


ну прям 5/5


----------



## alley cat

Мне с верблюдами понравился. )


----------



## Benckendorff




----------



## osmant

про верблюдов боюсь никто не поймет... а вот собаку наверняка оценят! Отправляйте, полюбому в пятерке лучших будет!


----------



## Омич

2й


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Benckendorff said:


>


Отправлять!


----------



## theAlone

Хоть это и боян, но этот отправить стоит, может, понравится.


----------



## vegorv

собака хороша,но собор закрывает блин


----------



## Contr

Омич, ты враг навеки, баное чмо!


----------



## Сисястый

Омич один из самых объективных в этой теме! Много-много лайков ему.


----------



## elto

будто псина и верблюды взаимоисключаемы. лиса - баян


----------



## osmant

vegorv said:


> собака хороша,но собор закрывает блин


кстати. тоже на это внимание обратил... Хотя, на данном баннере собака и собор имхо - взаимоисключающие элементы.


----------



## gorkill

Собака непропорционально большая. Верблюды похожи на динозавров. Надеюсь, что это шутка. Сам по себе баннер скучноват.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Отправляйте с собакой! 
Баннер сам по себе крутой, должен хорошую оценку набрать, а собака возможно будет подкупать тех кто без разбору ставит единицы всем российским баннерам. :cheers:


----------



## elto

а я псин терпеть не могу. поставлю единицу


----------



## Benckendorff

а что за женщина на фото?


----------



## Topoliok

Contr said:


> Омич, ты враг навеки, баное чмо!


Оскорбления стали нормой на форуме. Поздравляю!


----------



## Contr

Он мой пост исковеркал, без всяких на то оснований. Посеял межнац. рознь, можно и так сказать.


----------



## Омич

Contr said:


> Он мой пост исковеркал, без всяких на то оснований. Посеял межнац. рознь, можно и так сказать.


))))


----------



## forzen




----------



## vegorv

1й,но поляки все равно утопят


----------



## elto

какие жуткие поллюции токсично-радиоактивным дымом в москве


----------



## Teamsky

Владик поднялся на 17е

Казань только потерялась совсем hno:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Мама родная - Русские читеры на SSC? :crazy:
А то СП откуда-то взялси, смотрю я...


----------



## theAlone

theAlone said:


> Разумеется второй, на первом и ракурс хорош, и пар не так выделяется.


Мда. Описываю первый и пишу, что нужно второй. Совсем плохой стал.hno:


----------



## Ritmo-F

Второй московский понравился. 









Питерский тоже ничего так. На на троечку потянул бы наверное.


----------



## CemenTT

forzen said:


>


Я "ЗА"!!!


----------



## глюк-хрюк

ikeamen said:


> [


вообще все симпатишные, но этот наверное более лучше иных))


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ну вы отправляете уже? Или как?





































Только Москва в 2-х версиях...


----------



## Brad

Отличные баннеры на последних страницах.
Что касается Москвы, то хорошо бы выбрать из этих четырех, они упоминались в комментариях.
По-моему, последний можно фотошопом улучшить.

1









2









3









4


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Не могу сказать, что лично я только за один из них.

Фанатею от первого и второго... - 3-й - бэ - 4-й - мэ


----------



## P0ezhai

Заметил то не голосовал еще за Москву и с чистой совестью воткнул 1


----------



## forzen

Brad said:


> Отличные баннеры на последних страницах.
> Что касается Москвы, то хорошо бы выбрать из этих четырех, они упоминались в комментариях.
> По-моему, последний можно фотошопом улучшить.
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4


4-й точно был. причем улучшенный фотошопом. Уверен, так как сам делал. 

3-й ту матч ХДР

2-й наиболее качественный из всех, но немного снизу обрезан. В принципе, бог с ним с обрезкой снизу, в конце концов можно чуть растянуть. Хуже другое. А именно, то, что подобные ракурсы уже были. Причем их уже отправляли. Баннеров Москвы и так было немало, поэтому нужно подбирать более необычный ракурс.

И вот тут 1-й выигрывает.
Да, есть небольшая проблема с качеством, немного сероват снимок. (может надо чуть фотошопом поиграться) Но ракурс отличный и второго такого не будет.


----------



## CemenTT

4. Не очень...
3. Интересный, но ... краски какие-то ... не очень...
2. Слишком похож ракурсом на тот, что сейчас держится в топе и + обрезан снизу.
1. *Весьма необычный и оригинальный!* 
Это значит, что я снова за первый!


----------



## forzen

Brad said:


> 1


немного (или много ) пофотошопленный вариантик.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Заметил то не голосовал еще за Москву и с чистой совестью воткнул 1


почему. Баннер явно лучше ебургского. Вообще кажется пока лучший российский баннер.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

flatron said:


> почему. Баннер явно лучше ебургского. Вообще кажется пока лучший российский баннер.


Он завидует.


----------



## Kudinist

Imax33 said:


> 2


Вот этот надо отправлять.


----------



## Kudinist

forzen said:


> немного (или много ) пофотошопленный вариантик.


Глупость делаете.
Такие снимки могут быть хороши только для Гонконга или Чикаго. Но никак не для Москвы. 
Что на снимке: группа высоток, которые даже не разглядеть, а вокруг ледяная пустыня. Ну, сверху выглядит именно так. Баннер должен быть насыщенным. Здесь всё интересное на маленьком клочке посреди фото.


----------



## forzen

Нет. Совершенно не согласен с тем, что баннер должен быть насыщенным. Боюсь наши вкусы разные, причем довольно сильно. Мне честно говоря ХДР вариант сверху, который вам приглянулся, не нравится абсолютно. В нём нет чувства меры. Всё избыточно и смазано. 

Баннер же Москвы интересен тем, что может и не выставляет город в каком-то супер гонконгском стиле, а показывает довольно холодную Москву, но это тоже лицо города. Город, он разный бывает, здесь представлен не Лас Вегас, но Москва, несколько аскетичная и отчужденная. А нам и не нужно показать плохую копию Дубайи, хочется чтобы увидели и вот такой город.

Помню когда отправлял московский баннер. который стал первым, сейчас второй в топ 100, то тоже говорили, что зря. Мол есть картинки поярче. а этот излишне апокалиптичен. Что Москва как то убога. Но красота не синонимом слову яркий.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Kudinist said:


> Вот этот надо отправлять.


Упаси Господь...


----------



## Brad

А, может быть, первый баннер (аэросъемка) немного укрупнить? Где источник?


----------



## Askario

Kudinist said:


> Вот этот надо отправлять.


+1
Единственный, где чувствуется мегаполис.


----------



## beaver-hero

forzen said:


> немного (или много ) пофотошопленный вариантик.


даже слишком много С контрастом перебор


----------



## Brad

Думаю, пока баннер Москвы входит в первую десятку, новый посылать преждевременно. Зачем им конкурировать?
К осени ОКО и Эволюция подрастут, Меркурий с Евразией будут полностью закончены. Вот тогда можно посылать.
А в следующем году - со шпилем Федерации


----------



## osmant

Ну что, договаривайтесь с Омским, кто его выложил... и отправляйте! А там - новосиб на подходе...


----------



## msasha_65

osmant said:


> Ну что, договаривайтесь с Омским, кто его выложил... и отправляйте! А там - новосиб на подходе...


Оригинальную картинку выложил Омич.
Я её просто несколько кадрировал и представил в виде баннера.
(То есть, я тут совершенно не при чём. )

Думаю, Омич должен договориться с автором и отправить его Яну.
Всё-таки речь про Омск идёт?


----------



## Contr

Evrasia 99911 said:


> А давайте баннер Еката пошлём? - На первом месте будет. *troll*


Никит, угомонись. Из многих российских городов готовят баннер, только благодаря успеху Екатеринбурга. 
Московский баннер не так повлиял, он столичный, с ним стеснялись сравнивать. Сейчас же виден явный интерес к стране, к ее иным городам, помимо столицы.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Contr said:


> Никит, угомонись. Из многих российских городов готовят баннер, только благодаря успеху Екатеринбурга.


О Боже ... - Кто такой бредовый вывод сделал? Опять из-за Урала послышалось? hno:


----------



## Contr

Никита, ты к Уралу и так ближе. Приедь, своими глазами зацени.


----------



## Омич

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *У москвы теперь* *своя тема*.


И это правильно. Потому что обсуждение московских баннеров в этой теме - оффтоп.


----------



## Omskovite

msasha_65 said:


> Оригинальную картинку выложил Омич.
> Я её просто несколько кадрировал и представил в виде баннера.
> (То есть, я тут совершенно не при чём. )
> 
> Думаю, Омич должен договориться с автором и отправить его Яну.
> Всё-таки речь про Омск идёт?


Попытался поубавить артефактов. Как лучше кадрировать хз, вот 2 варианта:



















Автору фото на почту написал.


----------



## elto

^^
они одинаковые в таком разрешении


----------



## gebaryan

Если сильно хочется ОНПЗ на баннер, то ловите:


----------



## osmant

неее, удачный снимок у нас уже есть (этот не проканает)! давайте уже, отправляйте кто-нить! (Omskovite, не вижу принципиальной разницы между первым и вторым)


----------



## gebaryan

А почему этот "не проканает"? Автор, кстати, тот же самый.


----------



## Omskovite

Очевидно, в нём недостаточно Мордора.


----------



## Accel

Не любит, наверное, Ян своего главного админа: уже третий год подряд 100%-ный флоп.


----------



## Омич

Accel said:


> Не любит, наверное, Ян своего главного админа: уже третий год подряд 100%-ный флоп.


Откуда инфа?


----------



## Omskovite

Omskovite said:


> Автору фото на почту написал.


Она не против, кто хотел — отправляйте.


----------



## Accel

Омич;100227016 said:


> Откуда инфа?


Майк Миллер из Эпплтона родился 13 февраля 1978 года.


----------



## KLoun

*Omskovite*, если из последних двух, то однозначно первый из них. Но с артефактами было ещё лучше.


----------



## Ваня

А в чем прикол этого баннера? Первый омский с трубами пролетел, ему колов наставили, второй тоже не особо, даже в 100 не попал, куча 2 и колов, теперь этот... Любовь к садомазохизму?


----------



## KLoun

Ваня;100266378 said:


> Любовь к садомазохизму?


Скорее любовь к красиво выраженной техногенной эстетике.


----------



## Ваня

KLoun said:


> Скорее любовь к красиво выраженной техногенной эстетике.


Странно очень получается, что Казань свой нефтезавод не фоткает, там тоже уверен получилась бы тьма "романтичных" фоток, или у нас капотню как то стороной обходят... лезут же все фоткать Кремль, Сити и тд...


----------



## Omskovite

Ничего странного, в Казани нет нефтезавода.


----------



## Olh

Челябинску надо было с кометой баннер посылать


----------



## osmant

Ничего, весь форум подумает, что это тематический баннер, и понаставит хороших оценок ))))


----------



## Olh

Просто по-приколу, Каменск-Уральский










Из этого очаровательного видео


----------



## osmant

метеорииииит
над зоною летиииит....


----------



## Ваня

Omskovite said:


> Ничего странного, в Казани нет нефтезавода.


Угу....


----------



## forzen

Надо бы видео надыбыть, падения астероида над самим Челябинском, а то сплошь леса и просто небо на видео, скайлайн не получается.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Вот если бы кто-то совершенно случайно в момент падения метеорита фотографировал виды Челябинска, и метеорит попал бы в его кадр... :cheers:


----------



## Brad

Вы забыли про фотошоп?


----------



## SitnikOFF

Brad said:


> Вы забыли про фотошоп?


 Тогда надо подрисовать метеорит к этой картинке и как можно быстрей отправлять Яну.










Хотя, наверно, уже поздно. На самых восточных окраинах планеты этот баннер уже должен появиться.


----------



## Frozer

Уже отправили часов в пять по-нашему. Не знаю, поменяют ли



CaIIIka said:


> баннер с метеоритом :|


----------



## Ritmo-F

Да вполне могут поменять, так как Казань тогда поменяли на более лучший баннер в то время когда он уже был вывешен. А тут тем более такое событие.


----------



## gorkill

Ritmo-F said:


> Да вполне могут поменять, так как Казань тогда поменяли на более лучший баннер в то время когда он уже был вывешен. А тут тем более такое событие.


Баннер уже шагает по планете. Пока не поменяли. А жаль.


----------



## osmant

если будет этот с метеоритом, поставлю кол.


----------



## Frozer

А что тебе не нравится?


----------



## Chelyabinsk

osmant said:


> если будет этот с метеоритом, поставлю кол.


А чего так?


----------



## Chelyabinsk

SitnikOFF said:


> Тогда надо подрисовать метеорит к этой картинке и как можно быстрей отправлять Яну.
> 
> Хотя, наверно, уже поздно. На самых восточных окраинах планеты этот баннер уже должен появиться.


Все верно уже подрисовали и Яну письмо направили, да и пост поменяли



Chelyabinsk said:


> Meteor over Chelyabinsk
> Chelyabinsk, Russia
> Source: fotki.yandex.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelyabinsk skyline
> Chelyabinsk, Russia
> Source: fotki.yandex.ru
> 
> These two images were made by *CaIIIka* (SSC user)
> 
> *P.S.*
> Jan, We know that the image of "Chelyabinsk skyline" will be placed as the daily banner for the SSC forums Feb 17 2013
> 
> But as you probably know Feb 15 2013 over Chelyabinsk exploded meteor, so we ask you to put the image "Meteor over Chelyabinsk" as daily banner for the SSC forums Feb 17 2013. Thanks in advance!


----------



## osmant

Chelyabinsk said:


> А чего так?


потому что считаю, что хорошую оценку должно формировать прежде всего матерство фотографа и естественность снимка, а не количество фотошопа. Так же, как и девушку должна украшать природа, а не горы вылитого на нее макияжа.


----------



## Radiokott

след от метеора, да и свечение слишком большое. Надо было поуже/поменьше нарисовать


----------



## Brad

osmant said:


> потому что считаю, что хорошую оценку должно формировать прежде всего матерство фотографа и естественность снимка, а не количество фотошопа. Так же, как и *девушку должна украшать природа,* а не горы вылитого на нее макияжа.


Ну, знаете, скажите это тем девушкам, которых природа не сильно украсила 
ЗЫ У меня мнение такое, что если природа должна была, но не украсила, то девушка должна сама украситься. Что они многие с успехом и делают 
ЗЗЫ А след метеорита в небе - это не "горы макияжа", а как бы нарисованная бровь


----------



## Ritmo-F

osmant said:


> потому что считаю, что хорошую оценку должно формировать прежде всего матерство фотографа и естественность снимка, а не количество фотошопа. Так же, как и девушку должна украшать природа, а не горы вылитого на нее макияжа.


Ну уж фотография не чем не испортилась от этого, тут даже 2 в 1 и мастерство фотографа, и естественность снимка, а так же небольшой штрих с тематическим подтекстом в ключе недавних событий.
Баннер таким образом вдвойне интереснее. :cheers:


----------



## osmant

Brad said:


> Ну, знаете, скажите это тем девушкам, которых природа не сильно украсила
> ЗЫ У меня мнение такое, что если природа должна была, но не украсила, то девушка должна сама украситься. Что они многие с успехом и делают
> ЗЗЫ А след метеорита в небе - это не "горы макияжа", а как бы нарисованная бровь


Принимая мою аналогию, вы хотите сказать, что поскольку природа (или скажем история) Челябинск обделила, то "украсить" его может только метеор? Тогда зачем же без метеора баннер посылали, если "однобровому" Челябинску нечего показать?


----------



## Topoliok

все хорошо нарисовано, именно!!! на баннере должно быть понятно, что это *нарисовано*, что это юмористический шарж на событие!


----------



## Topoliok

Ritmo-F said:


> Да вполне могут поменять, так как Казань тогда поменяли на более лучший баннер в то время когда он уже был вывешен. А тут тем более такое событие.


с казанским баннером было все немного не так, а именно замену согласовали заранее, но из-за сбоя вывесили все равно старый, чуть погодя исправили, после нашего удивления


----------



## vegorv

с метеоритом круто,даже без него очень неплохо


----------



## ikeamen

баннер без метеорита уже в Сибири


----------



## Ritmo-F

Topoliok said:


> с казанским баннером было все немного не так, а именно замену согласовали заранее, но из-за сбоя вывесили все равно старый, чуть погодя исправили, после нашего удивления


А ну да, точно, я теперь тоже вспомнил 


ikeamen said:


> баннер без метеорита уже в Сибири


Блин жалко, не ужели так и не поменяют


----------



## Medoed

Таки баннер без метеорита... уже на Урале.


----------



## fut13

Челябинск как удачно попал в баннеры, сразу после метеорита))


----------



## Accel

>


^^ Пфф... С какой скоростью летит данный метеорит, что его хвост уже ветром разнесло? В отличие от оригинала:


----------



## gorkill

Accel said:


> ^^ Пфф... С какой скоростью летит данный метеорит, что его хвост уже ветром разнесло? В отличие от оригинала


Ну это же художественный вымысел. Хотя, теперь уже все равно...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

А вот Каменск-Уральский реально на баннер засветился - с церковью и метеоритом, летящим прямой наводкой. Лаконично, но интересно. Лень сейчас искать видео.


----------



## Askario

Челябинск настолько суров, что запорол мировое событие...


----------



## Ritmo-F

Эх жаль конечно, про баннер с метеоритом придется забыть...










Но пять в любом случае


----------



## osmant

Встречайте нового будущего лидера топа! )))))


----------



## Frozer

osmant said:


> Встречайте нового будущего лидера топа! )))))


Приятно такое конечно читать))) Вы правда думаете, что Челябинск будет лидером?


----------



## theAlone

Да, вполне возможно с рейтингом выше 4.60.


----------



## Drive.

alley cat said:


> Ещё Челябинск на подходе, 17 февраля, он на какое-то время первое место займет. :cheers:


 Вы экстрасенс ??:nuts: За пять дней до метеора подобные прогнозы делать . Уж не ваших ли рук дело -метеор подогнали к сроку !


----------



## flatron

osmant said:


> Встречайте нового будущего лидера топа! )))))


не факт. Баннер,если честно совсем не на 5 баллов.


----------



## osmant

flatron said:


> не факт. Баннер,если честно совсем не на 5 баллов.


Так да! Однако в настоящий момент он намного круче Москвы и Боголюбова, по мнению пользователей :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SitnikOFF

osmant said:


> Встречайте нового будущего лидера топа! )))))


 Если бы не вчерашний Сплит, набравший 4.27, то Челябинск стал бы первым, а так претендует лишь на второе.


----------



## Frozer

Пипец, Омич поставил единицу только за то, что нет метеорита


----------



## osmant

капец... Неужели баннер Сплита вырви-глаз лучше того, что сейчас на втором месте?


----------



## alley cat

Баннер Сплита, по-моему ужасен.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> А вот Каменск-Уральский реально на баннер засветился - с церковью и метеоритом, летящим прямой наводкой. Лаконично, но интересно. Лень сейчас искать видео.


Там качество беспонтово-ужасное.










И растягивается черт знает как.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkmpZ8NNaQI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## flatron

osmant said:


> Так да! Однако в настоящий момент он намного круче Москвы и Боголюбова, по мнению пользователей :lol::lol::lol:


на момент окончания суток в которые были выставлены те баннеры,у них рейтинг был много выше челябинского.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

^^



*ЗДЕСЬ >>*​


----------



## Suomi 777

почему так много русских банеров в топе?


----------



## beaver-hero

потому, что: "мы живём в самой прекрасной стране на свете" (с)


----------



## osmant

интересно было бы зайти в аналогичную польскую тему и почитать, что пишут там о текущей ситуации... 
По мне так очевидно, что челябинский баннер уступает большинству из первых 25-ти, тем не менее... И в самом деле, надо что-то с голосовалкой делать, а то уже до смешного доходит...


----------



## flatron

osmant said:


> интересно было бы зайти в аналогичную польскую тему и почитать, что пишут там о текущей ситуации...
> По мне так очевидно, что челябинский баннер уступает большинству из первых 25-ти, тем не менее... И в самом деле, надо что-то с голосовалкой делать, а то уже до смешного доходит...


да мы уже в увлеченности накруткой баллов,давно уже обошли поляков. Результаты,как говорится,на лицо.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Раз с метеоритом на баннере Челябинска не получилось, может как тематический баннер отослать? 










AlMax хорошие фотки выложил в теме про метеорит.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100385962&postcount=239


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Оренбург?

У нас как раз Оренбурга ещё не было. Ни разу...


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ну да пишут вроде Оренбург. Подфотошопить можно еще малек.


----------



## osmant

вот смотрю я на белградский баннер и сколько баллов он набирает, и думаю... Мы что теперь, не только своим пятерки ставим, но и всем возможным лидерам заранее минусим?


----------



## osmant

смотрим по быстрому статистику: проголосовало всего 34 человека, из них очевидно минимум 9 поставили пятерки (те, кто публично заявил об этом в комментах). что ж оценка-то такая заниженная?


----------



## Omskovite

Ну так хорваты, косовары, черногорцы и прочие негодуют. У них же постоянный срач.


----------



## osmant

Так когда я писал этот пост ночью, у них еще по времени должен был быть старый баннер. Посему подумалось мне, что это наши стараются...


----------



## beaver-hero

osmant said:


> Так когда я писал этот пост ночью, у них еще по времени должен был быть старый баннер. Посему подумалось мне, что это наши стараются...


вся азия уже могла за баннер голосовать, там тоже есть активные форумчане.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Как раз творческим подходом и надо брать, имхо.


----------



## forzen

баннер из серии- угадай город 










А так вообще шутка конечно.


----------



## ambient

офигеть. что это такое?


----------



## osmant

Да ну, Пермский отправлять можно, и по-любому много наберет!


----------



## beaver-hero

forzen said:


> баннер из серии- угадай город
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А так вообще шутка конечно.


это из серии: "и тут я понял, что меня накрыло" Омичу понравился, наверное


----------



## forzen

Здесь кстати нет фотошопа, если кто-то подумал. Просто включена подсветка.


----------



## ikeamen

оба баннера классные! и пермский, и второй


----------



## Омич

forzen said:


> баннер из серии- угадай город
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А так вообще шутка конечно.


Это Санкт-Петербург


----------



## ikeamen

я надеялся что это омск(


----------



## Ritmo-F

Поляки не довольны украинцами, после грандиозного пролета их баннера :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428085&page=334


----------



## Ultramarine

Я полякам пятерку поставил.


----------



## Sicmaggot

ZZZ Top said:


> *Пермь*. Шутка, конечно, такой отправлять не стоит, зато будут знать, за какую страну голосовать...


Вот это супер вообще


----------



## Ritmo-F

На перспективу, что бы потом в будущем можно было отправить, несколько вариантов баннеров Питера. 

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## osmant

У нас "перспективных вариантов на будущее" и так штук пять наберется, а из предложенного я б голосовал за первый.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Сейчас несомненно надо пропихивать города которых давно не было, или те, которые и вовсе не участвовали. В ближайшее время Питер не к чему отправлять. Но баннеры на мой взгляд интересные, есть из чего выбирать.


----------



## flatron

4-й и 7-й,как мне кажется


----------



## Accel

Некоторые неплохие. А посовременнее ничего нет? Питер представлен очень однобоко, виды банальны (а №7 и №8 ужасны).

ЗЫ Отфотошопленный №5 уже был.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Accel said:


> Некоторые неплохие. А посовременнее ничего нет? Питер представлен очень однобоко, виды банальны (а №7 и №8 ужасны).


Ну самой старой фотке из баннеров полтора года, может чуть больше. Новостройки что ли нужны? 
Не знаю 7-й вполне не плох, тем более если вспомнить что у поляков недавно висело на баннере.


----------



## Brad

Ну и сколько за 7ой Питера Вы хотите получить?((((((
Правда, 8ой еще хуже.
Или хотите показать, что в Питере огромные страхуёвины тоже есть?


----------



## Ritmo-F

Brad said:


> Ну и сколько за 7ой Питера Вы хотите получить?((((((


Без понятия. Но из топа сразу не вылетит это точно.


Brad said:


> Или хотите показать, что в Питере огромные страхуёвины тоже есть?


Я лично не хочу. Форум международный, надо показывать лицо города, то, что может заинтересовать туристов из других стран. Но в то же время и тематика форума подталкивает подкинуть пару (как ты выразился) "страхуёвин" что бы все были рады.
У нас нет "Монпарнаса" в центре чтобы одновременно всем угодить.


----------



## Igor622015

А сисястый это кто в прошлой жизни?


----------



## Igor622015

P0ezhai said:


> Нехило у тебя бомбануло


Надо было швабры на баннер, вот форум бы покатился со смеху, и ведь ничего не скажешь плоть от плоти Екат:banana:


----------



## Dannmark

А что, серая панель нска смотрелась бы лучше? Так что нормальный баннер.


----------



## Igor622015

Да действительно что бы понимали жители заводского еката. 

Вы просто завидуете что у вашего города нет сумасшедшего почитателя из какого нить Челябинска или Тюмени:lol:


----------



## Igor622015

Вот Екат способен заставить жителя Челябинска или Тюмени не спать по ночам выискивая худшие фото со всего тырнета, делать левый аккаунт, заливать свое творение?


----------



## gebaryan

Нск, вы сегодня угомонитесь или нет? Все уже поняли, что это дурацкая шутка, поржали и разошлись.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Ситуация, конечно, неприятная, но так близкого принимать к сердцу какие-то баннеры не стоит. Вон ZlobniyShurik с юмором отнесся к ситуации, думаю, самое мудрое поведение.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Igor622015 said:


> А сисястый это кто в прошлой жизни?


Странник... 

Может быть


----------



## ambient

как бы то ни было я против бана Бублина. не исключено что он самый интересный юзер всего форума вообще. самое сильное наказание этоне просто бан а то забанить то разбанить, вот что моральный вред наносит


----------



## Ultramarine

ambient said:


> как бы то ни было я против бана Бублина. не исключено что он самый интересный юзер всего форума вообще. самое сильное наказание этоне просто бан а то забанить то разбанить, вот что моральный вред наносит


Вина бублина пока не доказана. Может его кто-то специально подставить решил?


----------



## ambient

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Странник...
> 
> Может быть


а по поведению алко карго странник


----------



## ambient

Ultramarine said:


> Вина бублина пока не доказана. Может его кто-то специально подставить решил?


но его банили и многие выступают за его бан, это тоталитарная позиция убивающая креатив, развитие и вообще кайф жизни. я это говорю с позиции мудрого философа и сюрреалиста индивидуалиста


----------



## yarsknet

ambient said:


> но его банили и многие выступают за его бан, это тоталитарная позиция убивающая креатив, развитие и вообще кайф жизни. я это говорю с позиции мудрого философа и сюрреалиста индивидуалиста


Слышь, завязывай с тяжелой наркотой уже.
Для Новосибирска я бы гораздо интереснее
банер нашел, поверьте на слово. Здесь и
темно и скученно все, сложно понять что где.


----------



## Igor622015

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Ситуация, конечно, неприятная, но так близкого принимать к сердцу какие-то баннеры не стоит. Вон ZlobniyShurik с юмором отнесся к ситуации, думаю, самое мудрое поведение.


Да никто тут ничего близко к сердцу не воспринимает с чего ты взял? Тебе почему то всегда кажется что тут кто то что то близко воспринимает.




ambient said:


> как бы то ни было я против бана Бублина. не исключено что он самый интересный юзер всего форума вообще. самое сильное наказание этоне просто бан а то забанить то разбанить, вот что моральный вред наносит


Тебя надо вслед за бублиным, хипстеры долго не живут))



ambient said:


> я это говорю с позиции мудрого философа и сюрреалиста индивидуалиста


:lol::lol::lol:



yarsknet said:


> Слышь, завязывай с тяжелой наркотой уже.
> Для Новосибирска я бы гораздо интереснее
> банер нашел, поверьте на слово. Здесь и
> темно и скученно все, сложно понять что где.


А вот и виновник торжества:lol:


----------



## KLoun

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Странник...


Нет.

З.Ы. Но я не думаю, что это Сисечка послал(а)...

З.З.Ы. Да, влепил кол, конечно... ну а куда было деваться? :dunno:


----------



## Hardgainer

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Новосибирский баннер провалился?





flatron said:


> скатывается. Не будет у него хорошего балла.


Тоже так начинает казаться. hno:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

KLoun said:


> Нет.


*Костя*, знаю я прекрасно, что это *Косся*, ну не нада мне здеся гнать-с. )


----------



## KLoun

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Костя*, знаю я прекрасно, что это *Косся*, ну не нада мне здеся гнать-с. )


Вообще-то это Кот с Мухиным.


----------



## roi95

Господи, что на баннере сегодня?:shocked:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

KLoun said:


> Вообще-то это Кот с Мухиным.


:lol:


----------



## gebaryan

alley cat said:


> Может для Подмосковья, баннер сделать, всё-таки второй по населению регион России.


Для Серпухова, например. :cheers:


----------



## alley cat

Там есть из чего выбрать.


----------



## vegorv

okach1 said:


> хахах... ну Нижний конечно сегодня получился ужасно. кроме моста показать больше нечего чтоли?


этот же не последний. есть еще 1 в запасе


Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Какой-то вот такой:


----------



## elto

^^
не думаю, что он много наберёт


----------



## Ваня

Мне баннер нравится, вполне не плохой


----------



## flatron

Ваня;101874126 said:


> Мне баннер нравится, вполне не плохой


но и не отличный


----------



## ambient

Фотография красивая, но не вид. Чистый индастриал, фишки города вроде старины и природных особенностей не подчёркнуты.


----------



## Murman

Достали уже с баннерами российскими))Уж больно часто выставляете


----------



## ambient

Хотя вот думаю - честный российский вид - ииндастриал, зима. При этом ощущение какого-то лоска в данной фотке что твой лас вегас.


----------



## Ваня

flatron said:


> но и не отличный


Я на пятерку не пожопился.


----------



## Askario

Баннер ни о чём. Обычный мост и коммиблоки, НН может лучше.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

В целом не плохо, но левая часть, где плотная застройка, плоская как стол


----------



## Kvin

Murman said:


> Достали уже с баннерами российскими))Уж больно часто выставляете


Тоже заметил, слишком часто, прям Russia№1. А кто знает ссылку где посмотреть какие баннеры стоят в очереди?


----------



## Dimas89

Kvin said:


> А кто знает ссылку где посмотреть какие баннеры стоят в очереди?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=58


----------



## vartal

ambient said:


> Фотография красивая, но не вид. Чистый индастриал, фишки города вроде старины и природных особенностей не подчёркнуты.


А метромост и есть некая новая фишка.


Askario said:


> Баннер ни о чём. Обычный мост и коммиблоки, НН может лучше.


Что значит - обычный? Это всё-таки не такой уж и обычный, а совмещённый с автодорожной частью метромост и вживую смотрится просто великолепно.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Теперь что, в каждом городе по башне из Дубаи строить? Упоротость миллионникогоспод поражает.


----------



## Ваня

^^ да кстати от Дубаев уже давно не было баннеров, я аж заскучал, помнится в лучшие времена очень часто вывешивали...


----------



## vegorv

во как!:cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ с хорошим отрывом, молодцы


----------



## beaver-hero

уже давно не так - 2 место, пока что


----------



## vegorv

на 1 странице топ 100 еще 1 баннер НН, был даже такой момент:


:cheers:


----------



## flatron

усё. Покатился вниз.


----------



## Hardgainer

flatron said:


> усё. Покатился вниз.


Флетрон, твоих рук дело?


----------



## soloveich

умудрились же найти такой вид в сан диего


----------



## flatron

Hardgainer said:


> Флетрон, твоих рук дело?


а чьих ещё? Разве тут кто-то,кроме меня может ещё голосовать? :nuts:


----------



## alley cat

Баннер в шапке сайта, средь бела дня поменяли. Была снежная деревня, стал Дубай.


----------



## Hardgainer

А у меня до сих пор снежная деревня. Наверное на территории Урала цензуру ввели


----------



## Ваня

Ооо Дубай в полном поряде.


----------



## elto

у меня на форуме деревня тоже, на стр. голосования - дубаи


----------



## flatron

Hardgainer said:


> А у меня до сих пор снежная деревня. Наверное на территории Урала цензуру ввели


значит и мы на Урале


----------



## Ultramarine

Деревня лучше была... Хотя скорее это даже не деревня, а приют.


----------



## ambient

Чет не понял, это реально Батуми? Батумиста в президенты!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ambient said:


> Чет не понял, это реально Батуми? Батумиста в президенты!


Что вас там так впечатлило?  Думаете, это какие-то красивые небоскрёбы? Это кажется, видимо из-за фотошопа ракурса. Вот как выглядят два самых высоких здания на баннере на самом деле:



















В общем, какие-то низкие у вас стандарты для кандидата в президенты


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Это ведь надо так зафотошопить....


----------



## elto

я вообще думал, что батуми в руинах


----------



## flatron

elto said:


> я вообще думал, что батуми в руинах


ты с ума сошел? Этот город один из самых быстроразвивающихся на постсоветском пространстве. Там умопомрачительные проекты реализуются. А разрухи там никогда и не было. А может ты и с Сухуми путаешь.


----------



## elto

flatron said:


> ты с ума сошел? Этот город один из самых быстроразвивающихся на постсоветском пространстве. Там умопомрачительные проекты реализуются. А разрухи там никогда и не было. А может ты и с Сухуми путаешь.


ахаха. точно, постоянно их путаю, хотя с географией у меня отлично всё. ну хорошо, что я хоть латвию с литвой научился различать


----------



## Hardgainer

flatron said:


> ты с ума сошел? Этот город один из самых быстроразвивающихся на постсоветском пространстве. Там умопомрачительные проекты реализуются. А разрухи там никогда и не было.


:lol:

Жжешь, Серёга :cheers: Троллинг засчитан)))


----------



## son_of_the_sun

flatron said:


> ты с ума сошел? Этот город один из самых быстроразвивающихся на постсоветском пространстве. Там умопомрачительные проекты реализуются. А разрухи там никогда и не было.


Ыть  Я повёлся)


----------



## flatron

Hardgainer said:


> :lol:
> 
> Жжешь, Серёга :cheers: Троллинг засчитан)))


какой троллинг. Я очень внимательно слежу за батумскими проектами. Тебе есть что возразить?


----------



## Kogan

А говорили, что на баннер нельзя рекламу пропихнуть. 
Главное правильно снять. )))


----------



## son_of_the_sun

flatron said:


> какой троллинг. Я очень внимательно слежу за батумскими проектами. Тебе есть что возразить?


Есть один персонаж. С либеральным уклоном российского разлива, кстати, это важно. Купил себе квартиру в Батуми, в связи с чем проводил много времени в этом городе. Квартиру, в последствии, продал. А всё почему? А потому что разруха и безнадёга.

Ну да ладно, вот, для затравки:



> Меж тем, большая часть города превратилась в чудовищный салат из строительных площадок и абсолютно убитых советских высоток. Добавим тот факт, что многие стройки застопорились из-за отсутствия финансирования, а часть новостроек едва достроившись стали стрeмительно разрушаться.
> 
> А вот самое громадное здание в Батуми, рядом с Реестром. Это и отель и дом с элитными квартирами. По крайней мере, строился он как элитный дом в южной части набережной. Но построен дом крайне похабно, с нарушением всех нормативов. Он уже начал облезать, хотя даже не сдан в эксплуатацию -
> 
> Стоит заброшенный, грязный, с облезающими стенами. Кто там будет жить? С окнами на шумную трассу, когда проезжающий транспорт разбрызгивает воду из луж аж до второго этажа? Элитный дом. Жаль мне тех, кто вложился, и ведь там цены были неслабые, от 1800 долларов за метр -
> 
> Старые и новые многоэтажки стоят вперемежку. Пройдет несколько лет и они будут выглядеть одинаково, ибо новые построены настолько плохо, что стремительно ветшают. Буквально на глазах -
> 
> Да, красоту мало создать. Ее надо уметь поддерживать. Жаль, что градостроители с таким пофигизмом относятся к родному Батуми. Торчат везде эти недостроенные башни, начиная разваливаться еще до того, как их сдали -


Вот здесь репортаж полностью, с адовыми фотографиями «одного из самых быстроразвивающихся городов на пост-советском пространстве». Всякие там Москвы, Екатеринбурги и Сочи — просто деревни по сравнению с размахом градостроительной мысли Батумистов. А уж про Питер и говорить нечего.

А там, где он рассказывает, почему продал квартиру, есть прекрасное:


> живя 3 месяца в Батуми в 2011 году, мы получали воду с 7 до 9 утра и затем с 19 до 22 вечера


Видели когда-нибудь такое изобилие в Питере?! Вот то-то же.


----------



## flatron

son_of_the_sun said:


> Всякие там Москвы, Екатеринбурги и Сочи — просто деревни по сравнению с размахом градостроительной мысли Батумистов. А уж про Питер и говорить нечего.


куда уж Питеру до размаха строительства в Ебурге! :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

на 1 и 2 мая баннеры уже стоят в очереди
от нас в этом году на 9-е снова пусто?


----------



## Ваня

^^ что за баннеры обещаются быть?


----------



## ikeamen

^^


Jan said:


> Thanks guys, here is the line up:
> 
> April 25: Minsk
> April 26: Šibenik
> April 27: Herat
> April 28: Timisoara
> April 29: Julian Alps
> May 1: Santiago
> May 2: Semarang
> 
> Did we get permission?


----------



## Ваня

25 Минск, интересно глянуть, что там белорусы приготовили


----------



## Teamsky

да, очень интересно


----------



## vegorv

если Москва и Волгоград были,надо Курск выдвигать.


----------



## ikeamen

vegorv said:


> надо Курск выдвигать.


не надо. во-первых в Курске особо ничего интересного нет. во-вторых, Курск всему миру известен как "она утонула".

в этом году 50 лет со дня победы в сталинградской битве.
Волгоград был. Сталинграда не было.


----------



## Ctulhu

только по быстрее забивать надо дату :3


----------



## elto

тут же уже выбрали какой-то с родиной матерью


----------



## ikeamen

многим не понравился. масштаб монумента некорректно передается. 
но и других вариантов как бы не предложили..


----------



## Ваня

elto said:


> тут же уже выбрали какой-то с родиной матерью



^^ от него вроде как отказались, посчитали что он немного не понятный


----------



## ikeamen

еще вариант








из этой


----------



## Olh

Нет, здесь как-то несуразно обрезано: остаток крыши и торчащие кроны деревьев слева создают впечатление сильно обрубленного кадра


----------



## elto

а мне на этом варианте








небо очень нравится. сильно, я бы сказал
вообще, чисто по колористике баннер выигрышный


----------



## Ваня

^^ можно было бы рискнуть и отправить, но не знаю поставят ли на 9 число?


----------



## theAlone

elto said:


> а мне на этом варианте
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> небо очень нравится. сильно, я бы сказал
> вообще, чисто по колористике баннер выигрышный


Честно - я не понял ничего на этом баннере. Всё приплюснутое, а Родина-Мать вообще как-будто висит в небе hno:


----------



## elto

^^
композиционно он и впрямь не на 5, спору нет


----------



## Brad

Ваня;102501949 said:


> 25 Минск, интересно глянуть, что там белорусы приготовили


----------



## Ваня

^^ Красиво, мне нравится


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> не надо. во-первых в Курске особо ничего интересного нет. во-вторых, Курск всему миру известен как "она утонула".
> 
> в этом году 50 лет со дня победы в сталинградской битве.
> Волгоград был. Сталинграда не было.


сколько-сколько? :lol:


----------



## vegorv

Минск очень неплох, смело 5 можно ставить.


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> сколько-сколько? :lol:


да, что-то не подумав написал :lol:


----------



## Ваня

vegorv said:


> Минск очень неплох, смело 5 можно ставить.


Оригинальный я бы сказал, согласен, 5 он заслуживает без разговоров


----------



## Sicmaggot

Днище полное. Единица.


----------



## Ваня

"Доброжелатели" запороли Минск.


----------



## elto

я пятак влепил. может, композиционно и не ваусупер, но +1 за цвета и +1 из симпатии к белоруссии


----------



## ambient

Тимишоара сегодняшняя на первый взгляд кажется советский город. Хотя в принципе Румыния, недалеко.


----------



## elto

ага, и красные черепичные крыши прям как в родном новосибе


----------



## ambient

Такие есть в Прибалтике и странах соцлагеря, на Украине. Основное советское впечатление дают белые коробки.


----------



## elto

коробки, на самом деле, и в западной европе строили


----------



## Demisgr77

Екатеринбург:


----------



## elto

что-то между 7 и 8


----------



## osmant

по мне так все не для топа...


----------



## Hardgainer

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбург:


Этот ниче, если бы демидова застеклили.


----------



## Ваня

Ни один не возьмет столько сколько взял предыдущий.


----------



## Demisgr77

А вот этот: 
На том высоцкого не было.









Или эти:


----------



## elto

1 - пыльный
2, 3 - куча мала


----------



## Ваня

Сегодня конечно клевый баннер повесили, но жаль что не наш....


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;103077046 said:


> Сегодня конечно клевый баннер повесили, но жаль что не наш....


Согласен, Вань, но ничто не мешает нам здесь сегодня выложить *Баннер Победы!* 










^^ Отличный скалайн не правда ли? :cheers:


----------



## AutoUnion

Несколько лет назад похожий тут был на 9 мая! Только флаг по моему был покрашен красным


----------



## Ваня

Chelyabinsk said:


> Согласен, Вань, но ничто не мешает нам здесь сегодня выложить *Баннер Победы!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Отличный скалайн не правда ли? :cheers:


Да вообще классный баннер. Пусть даже будет повтор, ну и что тут такого, победителей не судят


----------



## msasha_65

Ваня;103082780 said:


> Да вообще классный баннер. Пусть даже будет повтор, ну и что тут такого, победителей не судят


Заодно и Берлин нахаляву на баннере засветится. :banana:


----------



## Ваня

:lol: 5 немцы нам наставят


----------



## osmant

Надо было лучше Прагу на баннер готовить ))


----------



## ikeamen

Сегодняшний Загреб так похож на Екатеринбург


----------



## Ваня

У кого то еще Малага


----------



## vegorv

ikeamen said:


> Сегодняшний Загреб так похож на Екатеринбург


скорей на Новосиб, Екб поразноцветнее


----------



## Radiokott

какое же это Екб, одна-единственная высотка. Это Нск


----------



## ikeamen

Ну да, в нске всего одна высотка


----------



## osmant

чет вообще ни одной не видно ))


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^
Просто нужен правильный ракурс, вот здесь видно:


----------



## fut13

^^А здание слева, которое дорисовали на картинке, достроили сейчас или нет? Что-то не смог найти его в вашей секции.


----------



## ikeamen

Здание слева еще в 70х достроили


----------



## fut13

Наверно и ежу было понятно о каком здании я спросил. Судя по твоей реакции, не достроили.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

fut13 said:


> ^^А здание слева, которое дорисовали на картинке, достроили сейчас или нет?


Если я верно понимаю, что это за здание, то оно уже было доведено до крыши и с одной стороны застеклено полностью. Кран, видимо, с фотографии убрали.


----------



## ambient

Да уж, Загреб трэш из трэша. Даже не знаю у нас аналогов. Чита и то красивее сверху.


----------



## elto

а что там такого ужасного? просто высоток мало, скайлайн слабый


----------



## jackass94

тогда так, но без панелей не будет радуги


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну и горизонт тоже слеганца завален... эх... красивый баннер.


----------



## elto

jackass94 said:


> тогда так, но без панелей не будет радуги


не, я не про те две, что слева, а про одну слева и одну справа.. или это не панель? на п44т похоже прост. тогда и радуга останется, и комплекс по центру будет


----------



## jackass94

ну я не знаю как лучше, да и выровнять не получается 
http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/2013/05.22.13/imbc-22-2.jpg
вот оригинал, может кто лучше сделает


----------



## Brad

jackass94 said:


> ну я не знаю как лучше,


А я знаю, как лучше.
Лучше - это здесь http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591398&page=2


----------



## Ваня

^^ первый хорош остальные вообще ни про что...


----------



## Brad

О чем говорит факт, что в топ-100 с 20го по 100ый баннеры имеют с точностью до сотых один и тот же рейтинг?


----------



## gorkill

Очередной глюк- в голосовалке фото Сингапура вместо Франкфурта :nuts:


----------



## elto

как это? вполне себе франкфурт


----------



## gorkill

Сейчас да, но был Сингапур, о чем во многих комментариях к баннеру.


----------



## Омич

jackass94 said:


> такой вот баннер из фотографии Мухина вышел
> 
> 
> горизонт только выровнять наверно нужно


Ниочём 2/5


----------



## Ваня

^^ Ну если наш гуру сказал значит у него точно нет никаких шансов


----------



## Омич

А смысл выкладывать стройку?


----------



## Radiokott

да, не ок баннер. были гораздо лучше. слишком много неприличностей по бокам.


----------



## Baroque

По поводу текущего баннера с Гонконгом: Китай такой Китай...


----------



## Topoliok

^^


----------



## gorkill

Что за хрень?


----------



## Ваня

^^ глючит... последнее время чо то зачастило...


----------



## gorkill

Вот так новость:



Jan said:


> Note that starting now we have a new banner size: 615 px x 123 px. Image size will be adjusted according when being ised after June 6. Thanks!


----------



## Ultramarine

Ужас. 
Баннер и так маленький по современным меркам, так они его ещё уменьшить хотят.


----------



## Ваня

Бред, нынешнего не хватает, а они еще меньше хотят сделать...


----------



## ikeamen

в новый формат фотки будет проще вписывать
но размер не наш конечно совершенно


----------



## Phantom of communism

Кунгур крут.


----------



## Dimas89

Во Владивостоке уже баннер с подписью *forums map* 

По в описании к баннеру есть ссылка на гугловскую карту с нанесенными на ней городами-разделами - *http://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zTqeZfU31kMQ.kqNtSw_dkxxI*


----------



## osmant

как увидел "Sverdlovsk" , чуть не окосел )))


----------



## ZZZ Top

Кирова нет


----------



## Sicmaggot

^^

Боль..


----------



## Askario

Баннер на открытие Универсиады.


----------



## Accel

За композицию поставил бы двойку.


----------



## ikeamen

ниочёмненько, под стать мероприятию..


----------



## elto

композиция-то как раз более-менее норм, а вот цвета..


----------



## vegorv

на 4,но посылать надо.


----------



## тон

Ипатюшки мои что за жуткий банер Казани то вывесили!!! Это что за халупа на переднем плане слева... Можно было же такую конфетку сделать город то красивый...


----------



## Askario

Поменяли на это:











тон;104949858 said:


> Ипатюшки мои что за жуткий банер Казани то вывесили!!! Это что за халупа на переднем плане слева... Можно было же такую конфетку сделать город то красивый...


Баннер приурочен к открытию Универсиады, поэтому была цель показать именно объекты игр - парк со стадионом и ДВВС. Более общие баннеры Казани уже были.


----------



## ikeamen

кмк, стало еще хуже


----------



## gorkill

Askario said:


> Поменяли на это:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Баннер приурочен к открытию Универсиады, поэтому была цель показать именно объекты игр - парк со стадионом и ДВВС. Более общие баннеры Казани уже были.


Askario, у вас произошла переоценка. Взгляните на свой город традиционно, универсиада больше плюсов не дала.


----------



## Askario

gorkill said:


> Askario, у вас произошла переоценка. Взгляните на свой город традиционно, универсиада больше плюсов не дала.


Я не совсем понял поста. Традиционно - это когда на баннере SSC к спортивному событию вывешивают фото спортивных объектов.


----------



## osmant

имхо все что выше - на три уровня лучше казанского (баннера)!


----------



## gorkill

Askario said:


> Я не совсем понял поста. Традиционно - это когда на баннере SSC к спортивному событию вывешивают фото спортивных объектов.


Традиционно- я имел ввиду, что Казань хороша и без спортивных объектов, а последние ее не украшают.
P/S Но если уже Казань на баннере, то все споры откладываем


----------



## Ultramarine

О, стадион достроили. )))


----------



## Askario

gorkill said:


> а последние ее не украшают


Даже ДВВС?


----------



## IgorTCRS24

ДВВС в Казани мегакрутой, наверное лучший в мире. Но вот на баннере его совсем не видно, почему он без подсветки?


----------



## alley cat

Некрасивый сегодня баннер у Казани. hno:


----------



## gorkill

Askario said:


> Даже ДВВС?


Сам по себе- прекрасен. Но плюсов Казани он не добавил. Скажем так, это не ее уровень, ее уровень выше.


----------



## ikeamen

не по-казански, лепнины и узоров на ДВВС не хватает


----------



## Accel

^^ В жизни или с других ракурсов он может и божественнен, не знаю, но на этой фотке ангар-ангаром. Аля наш новый выставочный центр.


----------



## Askario

Accel said:


> ^^ В жизни или с других ракурсов он может и божественнен, не знаю, но на этой фотке ангар-ангаром. Аля наш новый выставочный центр.


Желаю всем такой ангар от Arup 



> Этот огромный бассейн со стеклянным куполом простым нажатием кнопки может быть превращен в гимнастический зал. Сегменты паркетного покрытия выдвигаются из стенок бассейна, а вода сливается в специальный резервуар. Архитекторы уверяют, что на данную операцию требуется не больше десяти секунд.


----------



## NickNN

Сам бассейн симпатичный, но по баннеру можно зрение проверять - нашел на нам дворец - годен.


----------



## gorkill

Опять глюк сегодня- то ли Польша, то ли Словения. Ладно, у поляков так себе баннер, а словенцам наверное обидно.


----------



## elto

почему так себе? норм, уютный. влепил 5


----------



## Anieliu

Екатеринбург:










хороший баннер,мог бы быть!


----------



## gorkill

А куда делись лидеры рейтинга?:nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

Сегодня на баннер фотку Гелио делал?


----------



## roi95

Берлин на баннере, а как-будто Новосибирск какой-то.


----------



## alley cat

Да уж не самый красивый баннер Берлина.


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> Берлин на баннере, а как-будто Новосибирск какой-то.


больше похож на один из городов немного западнее 









ekburg.tv/new/7577/


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> больше похож на один из городов немного западнее



Только наличием башни, а так плоский как один из городов на востоке страны.


----------



## elto

вон, даже купол рейхстага продетекчен


----------



## ikeamen

как в Берлине один Кольхофф-Хаус так и у вас один Высоцкий. 
Екб - один в один


----------



## vertebral

ikeamen said:


> как в Берлине один Кольхофф-Хаус так и у вас один Высоцкий.
> Екб - один в один


небоскреба-то у нас два и еще один в скором времени присоединиться к парочке


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Да хватит уже так откровенно завидовать. Сами ведь знаете, что на "Исети" уже 39 этаж строят, у "Призмы" сдали первую очередь, а "Демидов" вовсю стеклят. Это не считая уже сданной "Февральской революции" и десятка анонсированных 30+.


----------



## Accel

Вы так говорите о Берлине, как будто это что-то плохое.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Вы так говорите о Берлине, как будто это что-то плохое.


да уж куда Берлину до Ебурга! :lol:


----------



## beaver-hero

тут же про баннер говорят, а на нём Берлин действительно не ахти


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

beaver-hero said:


> тут же про баннер говорят, а на нём Берлин действительно не ахти


От фотки повеяло ГДР.


----------



## Ultramarine

Сегодня на баннере *Kiev*. Админам зачёт.


----------



## osmant

ниачем


----------



## ikeamen

тыкать недонебоскребы на любое освободившееся в городе место это, видимо, что-то славянское, что объединяет нас с ними..


----------



## roi95

Ultramarine said:


> Сегодня на баннере *Kiev*. Админам зачёт.


Бандеривци сегодня в своем форуме кирпичами гадят из-за того, что Кiеv.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Бандеривци сегодня в своем форуме кирпичами гадят из-за того, что Кiеv.


А что собственно не так? По украински хотят чтобы писали?


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> А что собственно не так? По украински хотят чтобы писали?


Ага. Куiv им надо. Хотя по мне это жуткий колхоз. Норма всегда была Кiеv. И я очень сомневаюсь, что из-за кучки свидомых англоязычный мир будет переучивать название Киева.


----------



## Brad

roi95 said:


> Ага. Куiv им надо. Хотя по мне это жуткий колхоз. Норма всегда была Кiеv. И я очень сомневаюсь, что из-за кучки свидомых англоязычный мир будет переучивать название Киева.


Англоязычные (и многие другие) никогда не прочтут Кыйив. У них получается Кьив.
Но на президентском уровне в США уже давно есть постановление писать Kyiv.
PS Не удивлюсь, если русские будут писать Кыйив. Ведь в РФ прибавили буковку в Таллинн. Не говорю уж об Кыргызстане.


----------



## alley cat

Brad said:


> Англоязычные (и многие другие) никогда не прочтут Кыйив. У них получается Кьив.
> Но на президентском уровне в США уже давно есть постановление писать Kyiv.
> PS Не удивлюсь, если русские будут писать Кыйив. Ведь в РФ прибавили буковку в Таллинн. Не говорю уж об Кыргызстане.


У нас слава богу, уже эта головоломка с названиями, идет на спад, и снова начинают писать на русском языке. Так Белорусь, уже негде практически не слышно, все снова говорят Белоруссия, и по центральным каналам тоже. Так же и с Молдавией, а Башкортостан, вообще не прижилось.


----------



## AutoUnion

Brad said:


> А Ведь в РФ прибавили буковку в Таллинн..


Это в Эстонии прибавили, в России по прежнему Таллин :banana:


----------



## roi95

А почему только Н прибавили? Надо было Таааллииинн. Вот это чисто по-эстонски. У них даже имя Томас пишется как Томаас.


----------



## Vitalik1987

Я возможно не в тему, но у буржуинов совсем уровень бреда зашкаливает: лепят бананы баннеру из Дохи по политическим мотивам, за поддержку Египта и Сирии:nuts: После такого смысл этих голосовалок за скайлайны вообще теряется.


----------



## Brad

Vitalik1987 said:


> Я возможно не в тему, но у буржуинов совсем уровень бреда зашкаливает: лепят бананы баннеру из Дохи за поддержку Египта и Сирии:nuts:.


Не наоборот? :nuts:


----------



## Vitalik1987

^^

Nefsejahan on August 29, 2013 03:34:38
1/5. A country that supports Egyptian and Syrian terrorists

misipile on August 29, 2013 00:20:05
Supporters of Syrian FSA terrorists, 1/5

ну я понял, что именно так))
ладно еще оценивать "оранжевый дилдо" на скайлайне:lol:, но вот зачем политику в такие вещи приплетать - вообще ума не приложу. есть вообще подозрение что многие давно голосуют не за картинку на баннере, а за города/страны или против них независимо от картинки. и зачем, спрашивается, оно вообще тогда надо?


----------



## Brad

Vitalik1987 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nefsejahan on August 29, 2013 03:34:38
> 1/5. A country that supports Egyptian and Syrian terrorists
> 
> misipile on August 29, 2013 00:20:05
> Supporters of Syrian FSA terrorists, 1/5
> 
> ну я понял, что именно так))


Написано же, что поддерживает не Египет и Сирию, а террористов в этих странах


----------



## jackass94

Саратов, фото *hlorat*
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5092601/


----------



## vegorv

пусть не 5,но Саратову тоже пора засветиться.

ПС: Побратим Нижнего хорош сегодня


----------



## Омич

jackass94 said:


> Саратов, фото *hlorat*
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5092601/


Ниочём. Ладно бы облака ещё были красивые, но ведь вообще пустота же


----------



## gorkill

Саратову пора засветиться. Но картинку бы чуть повернуть вправо и немного отплыть


----------



## roi95

gorkill said:


> Саратову пора засветиться. Но картинку бы чуть повернуть вправо и немного отплыть


Чуть вправо там уже Соколовая гора начинается, покрытая частником. Не самое красивое зрелище.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Красноярск


----------



## Brad

^^ Вам не кажется, что может получить меньше, чем сегодняшний?


----------



## flatron

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Красноярск


прекрасный претендент на флоп.


----------



## jackass94

Ростов-на-Дону
фотку запостил *xfury* в теме о стадионе, не знаю, он ли автор


----------



## flatron

^^никуда не годится


----------



## Olh

Фишки Ростова - уютные улочки, истор. застройка, почти южная растительность, местами интересный ландшафт. Это всё надо использовать в банере. Банер - это не обязательно скайлайн, тем более если таковой проигрывает в своей выразительности.


----------



## Imax33

Питер


----------



## ikeamen

никуда не годится


----------



## Radiokott

вид классный, но очень мелко


----------



## Askario

Питерская годная, остальное надо ощутимо доработать.


----------



## Ваня

Питер вроде ничо, но вроде как уже была похожая.


----------



## Ваня

jackass94 said:


>


поднять бы повыше, чтобы только деревья и сам скайлан был виден, а то эти песчаные насыпи или что там, все портят.


----------



## Stanislav.

Питер хорош.


----------



## flatron

Radiokott said:


> вид классный, но очень мелко


+1. Вроде и хороший,но слишком мелки детали. И серенько как-то



Ваня;107023913 said:


> Питер вроде ничо, но вроде как уже была похожая.


не было


----------



## Brad

Что мелко у Питера? Задний план? Он почти всегда мелкий))
Дворцы на переднем планы у воды не мелкие, плюс Исакий. Вполне достатояно.


----------



## Brad

Питер все-таки можно чуть укрупнить))) Исходник нужен, чтобы получше получилось.



flatron said:


> И серенько как-то


Загадочно и романтично. Питер таким бывет). Советую съездить и посмотреть.)

original









1









2


----------



## osmant

Да, Флэтрон, давай съезди в Питер и посмотри )))) А то по всяким европам да Америкам гоняешь )))


----------



## flatron

я тут живу и около 9 мес в году в Питере провожу.


----------



## Demisgr77

Сегодня красивый баннер был:


----------



## Ваня

^^ необычный


----------



## Cargo Ready

Demisgr77 said:


> Сегодня красивый баннер был:


Я с этой фотки был на двух небоскребах и одной башне, в маленьком шарике, а в большом на американских горках спускался


----------



## newperm1

осенний баннер из Перми 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336349&page=94


----------



## newperm1

еще Пермь 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107505374&postcount=749


----------



## alley cat

Нагромождение какое-то на переднем плане. Ну и самого города практически не видно, одна высотка знакомая только.


----------



## Омич

Оба ниочём


----------



## Topoliok

Demisgr77 said:


> Первый снег.
> Автор: CaшaMC™ форум Е1


----------



## Ultramarine

По мне, так Екб не смотрится, его надо сдвинуть, чтобы по-больше неба было. Не стоит так акцентировать лес, каким бы красивым он не был.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Topoliok said:


>


Яростно плюсую, отправляйте  Ещё можно дать описание, типа: Autumn forest and the City.


----------



## osmant

на тематическом форуме еще такие два вариант были:


Syndroma said:


> Как-то так.


----------



## alley cat

Краны бы ещё в фотошопе убрать.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Зачем это? Еще и на строительном форуме.  Я до сих пор жалею, что мы "кранобург" в свое время не отправили.


----------



## alley cat

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Зачем это? Еще и на строительном форуме.  Я до сих пор жалею, что мы "кранобург" в свое время не отправили.


Ну вообще-то да, создает какой-то дух современного города.  В тоже время если бы они были повернуты параллельно ракурсу, их бы не было видно.


----------



## Ultramarine

ИМХО, этот вариант лучше:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Как по мне, вариант Тополька выглядит солиднее в том плане, что при приближении здания кажутся массивнее, а так же края кадра более-менее уравновешиваются доминантами.
Тогда как другие варианты, предоставляя более широкий обзор, полностью раскроются лишь при достройке Исети, сейчас же здания просто выглядят мельче а в левом крае провал и недострой.


----------



## Accel

ИМХО если не убиваться за лес, то город на этой фоте вышел самый обычный.


----------



## alley cat

Вот фото со ссылкой для отправки:


«02-10-2013 Первый снег» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## son_of_the_sun

alley cat said:


> Вот фото со ссылкой для отправки:
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mc6/tags/екатеринбург/view/760222
> «02-10-2013 Первый снег» на Яндекс.Фотках


Отправил.


----------



## alley cat

son_of_the_sun said:


> Отправил.


Куда отправил-то? Тут что-то чисто...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=70


----------



## osmant

вот и мне тоже интересно )))


----------



## son_of_the_sun

alley cat said:


> Куда отправил-то? Тут что-то чисто...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=70


В личку Яну. Или он через неё не принимает?


----------



## gorkill

Раньше принимал


----------



## Olh

Такой баннер не стыдно было и в открытом треде разместить


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:



Jan said:


> Nice one, thanks. Banner will be up oktober 13th!
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


----------



## Ваня

^^ Екат захватывает Мир потихоньку


----------



## SitnikOFF

newperm1 said:


> еще Пермь
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107505374&postcount=749


Отправляй все. Чтобы опять каждую неделю Пермь была.


----------



## Омич

SitnikOFF said:


> Отправляй все. Чтобы опять каждую неделю Пермь была.


Чтоб проклятые буржуи не расслаблялись.


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня Екатеринбург


----------



## vegorv

Видим.

Поляки с украинцами опять будут ворчать,что опять эти русские со своим баннером


----------



## SitnikOFF

Комментарии как всегда...


> 1 cos that country is a crazy hellhole





> 1 comunist city





> this dictator's state dosen't deserve more than 1.


Обидно, когда политика влияет на оценки скайлайна.


----------



## Омич

Баннер норм ваще чёткий


----------



## ekat99

ебург рулит


----------



## Радиотехник

Я вообще стараюсь Екат никогда не лайкать чтобы не обвинили в предвсятости. И знаю невидимые другим недостатки города. Тут можно наверное?


----------



## Topoliok

О! всё-таки мою нарезку взяли, класс! Я-то думал вторую от Syndroma отправили!


----------



## vertebral

да, всё таки у тебя получилась лучше пропорция между кончиками деревьев и городом


----------



## NickNN

SitnikOFF said:


> Комментарии как всегда...
> Обидно, когда политика влияет на оценки скайлайна.


Интересно, почему на SSC такое зашкаливающее количество геев? Даже в российской ветке.


----------



## osmant

перечислите всех поименно! ))


----------



## vertebral

GriGorio56 said:


> И к кому обращаться, что бы отправили?


вроде сюда кидать: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=71


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Лично я бы не стал посылать, даже не смотря на красивые всплохи молний, потому как получается, что это вывеска не города, а грозы.
Кстати, у Оренбурга есть лицо, просто его здесь не видно.


----------



## GriGorio56

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^ Лично я бы не стал посылать, даже не смотря на красивые всплохи молний, потому как получается, что это вывеска не города, а грозы.
> Кстати, у Оренбурга есть лицо, просто его здесь не видно.


Согласен что у Орена есть свое лицо, но такой баннер я сделаю когда достроится ЖК на набережной, а это только через год. А пока отправим этот...


----------



## Topoliok

там оказывается Челябинск на 30-е Ян утвердил!


----------



## alley cat

Прям Уральский месяц какой-то, 13-го - Екатеринбург, 30-го - Челябинск, ещё Оренбург, немного не попал.


----------



## ikeamen

только хотел спросить когда Екб то будет с осенним баннером.. 13 ноября что ли?


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> только хотел спросить когда Екб то будет с осенним баннером.. 13 ноября что ли?


Так вот он:

*banner of October 13, 2013*

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20131013


----------



## ikeamen

о как. уже был оказывается.. 

СМИ в этот раз оставили событие незамеченным?


----------



## NickNN

GriGorio56 said:


> Согласен что у Орена есть свое лицо, но такой баннер я сделаю когда достроится *ЖК на набережной*, а это только через год. А пока отправим этот...


это который?


----------



## GriGorio56

NickNN said:


> это который?


 на предыдущей странице посмотрите...


----------



## vertebral

ikeamen said:


> СМИ в этот раз оставили событие незамеченным?


по сравнению с предыдущим баннером, который с первых минут был на 1 месте и потом ещё на протяжении недели с неплохим рейтингом, нынешний баннер выше 3 места не поднимался..


----------



## Ваня

^^ у Еката все баннеры эффектные:cheers:


----------



## alley cat

vertebral said:


> по сравнению с предыдущим баннером, который с первых минут был на 1 месте и потом ещё на протяжении недели с неплохим рейтингом, нынешний баннер выше 3 места не поднимался..


Мы его удачно по времени выдвинули, а этот Ян на воскресение поставил, а в воскресение интернет в отличие от телевидения "отдыхает".


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Челябинский баннер "повешают" только в среду :cheers:



Chelyabinsk said:


> Hello Jan, I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Title:* Chelyabinsk
> *Location:* Chelyabinsk, Russia
> *Source:* fotki.yandex.ru
> 
> This image was made by *roman_csu* (SSC user)





Jan said:


> Thanks guys, here is the line-up:
> 
> Oct. 26: Bangkok
> Oct. 27: Bojnice Castle
> Oct. 28: Tokyo
> Oct. 29: Medellín
> *Oct. 30: Chelyabinsk*
> Dec.23: Tokyo Tower anniversary
> 
> <i>Issues</i>
> Rudkhan Castle: Thanks for trying, but still not great images, or source lacking
> Salerno: flickr page reads: "All Rights Reserved"
> Lyon: great idea, but bit foggy weather no? Clear day image available perhaps?
> Reno: too purple but also low jpeg setting
> New York Harbor with Jersey City: source and permission? (or is that one yours)


----------



## ikeamen

у Челябинска же по-моему был такой же баннер вечерне-ночной.. по крайней мере здание со шпилем точно помню


----------



## GriGorio56

ikeamen said:


> у Челябинска же по-моему был такой же баннер вечерне-ночной.. по крайней мере здание со шпилем точно помню


Сразу через день после падения метеорита)

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20130217


----------



## Chelyabinsk

ikeamen said:


> у Челябинска же по-моему был такой же баннер вечерне-ночной.. по крайней мере здание со шпилем точно помню


ну почти :lol:


----------



## roi95

Надо было с летящим метеоритом ставить. Сразу бы надолго занял первое место.


----------



## Topoliok

AlexP said:


> *Omsk sunrise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Omsk, Russia
> Source: myself


мда...


----------



## osmant

ждем авторитетного мнения Омича...


----------



## Ваня

Блин ну и зачем этот надо было выкладывать? Были же 2 баннера, которые лучше на порядок...


----------



## jackass94

Topoliok said:


> мда...


ну к Хэллоуину пойдет точно, как раз по времени


----------



## Topoliok

очень с натяжкой... думаю никто не поймет, если подпись не сделают. Да и вообще явно на то нет расчета.


----------



## jackass94

да я шучу
просто смотреть на него страшно


----------



## Ваня

В ближайшее время попрошу поменять его. У нас есть 2 классных баннера.


----------



## Ваня

Как я уже писал выше есть 2 варианта, какой из этих 2-их?



AlexP said:


>





Ваня;103120367 said:


>


----------



## osmant

вот второй бы перефоткали, тада б интересно получилось....


----------



## Ваня

^^ как понять: "перефоткали бы"?? Имеется ввиду под позднюю осень чтоль? Фотка вроде как весенняя, ну и пусть будет.


----------



## osmant

Скорее под раннюю. Чтобы листва действительно была золотой, а небо - синим и с облаками, а не затянутое серой хмарью..


----------



## Ваня

^^ фотка утренняя, забыл подписать.


----------



## alley cat

Челябинск, снова в шапке сайта.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Кол поставил.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Кол поставил.


:tongue:


----------



## Ваня

Отправил Яну вот такой, весеннее утро в Омске:


----------



## vegorv

Ваня;108408101 said:


> Отправил Яну вот такой, весеннее утро в Омске:


города нет


----------



## Ваня

^^ а что нужно?? Беспросветные стены из домов? Да уже надоели однообразные баннеры.


----------



## jackass94

сделал вот баннер Владика


автор фото - Alexander Gubin
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gubin_alexander/9959471333/


----------



## Frozer

Евразия, чем же тебе наш баннер не понравился? Или это у тебя юношеский максимализм?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Frozer said:


> Евразия, чем же тебе наш баннер не понравился? Или это у тебя юношеский максимализм?


Хотел реакцию вашу проверить.
Реакция всё как в песочнице, пока что. (У кого куличик лучше - Тот и главный в песочнице) )
Теперь уральцы будут на меня злы из-за этого всю свою оставшуюся жизнь...


----------



## ambir

jackass94 said:


> сделал вот баннер Владика
> 
> 
> автор фото - Alexander Gubin
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gubin_alexander/9959471333/


Да чет как-то не оченьhno:


----------



## osmant

Имхо, как баннер ниочем. Тем более в сравнении с предшествующим с аналогичным видом.


----------



## Radiokott

эта фотка долгое время стояла у меня на рабочем столе :cheers:

по-моему баннер неплох. Не шедевр конечно, но на 4-ку.


----------



## Imax33

1









2









3









4


----------



## Ваня

^^ вроде виды ничего, но все выглядит каким то "слипшимся" чтоли.


----------



## Topoliok

Imax33 said:


> 3


^^ эта нарезка явно лучше композиционно, чем 



theAlone said:


>


но выше явно пропорции кривые. Флэт прав, то что нарезается без сдавливания - не фонтан.


----------



## Ваня

Imax33 said:


> 4


вот эта четкая и красивая:cheers:


----------



## Stiggy

По моему тоже 4. kay:


----------



## @rtem

какое-то нагромождение...


----------



## MangoMango

Вообще то либо 2 либо 3,вкус, где ваш вкус?


----------



## gorkill

2.


----------



## Омич

Была бы 2 в хорошем качестве......


----------



## Neat

Столпились, как во вражеском окружении....


----------



## aidar89

2. без вариантов)


----------



## Ritmo-F

№4


----------



## gorkill

Омич;109334473 said:


> Была бы 2 в хорошем качестве......


Я так понимаю, это с какой-то смотровой площадки. Москвичи бы могли при желании переснять:






«Со смотровой....» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## flatron

я за третий вариант


----------



## тон

№4


----------



## flatron

СПб (Не моё)


----------



## Ваня

^^ какие то все так себе


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> СПб (Не моё)


А чьё?


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну все равно, повод то должен быть чтобы поставить 1


----------



## Омич

DzhendoyanV said:


> Важно понимать, что загрязнение московской атмосферы в сравнении с другими мегаполисами - среднее или даже ниже среднего, но в холодное время года в нашем климате эти выбросы визуально заметны больше, чему радуются русофобы и о чем так любят плакать опозыцыонэры и инетэксперты


В Москве вообще воздух оухенный по сравнению с той помойкой в которой живу я


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну куда же без авторитетного мнения эксперта


----------



## Imax33




----------



## Ваня

^^ идея хорошая, но как то смазан чтоли...


----------



## Brad

Ваня;110574207 said:


> ^^ идея хорошая, но как то смазан чтоли...


Что за идея?


----------



## Ваня

^^ с таким вариантом баннера


----------



## Brad

Ваня;110585005 said:


> ^^ с таким вариантом баннера


Это часть *самой известной панорамы* Москвы с главной смотровой площадки столицы. К тому же это (ИМХО) самый лучший вид Сити. Я бы послал баннер с Воробьевых Гор, когда у Федерации будет шпиль.
ЗЫ по-моему, никто уже не обращает внимание на жилую 25-этажку


----------



## Hager86

Imax33 said:


>


Дерево невписывается hno:


----------



## Baumgarten

надо что-то кроме москвапитеров ставить


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Baumgarten said:


> надо что-то кроме москвапитеров ставить


Завтра на баннере Челябинск будет :cheers:


----------



## Brad

Интересно, иностранцы вспомнят про метеорит?


----------



## Ваня

^^ это такая же достопримечательность как в Париже Эйфелева башня


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;110619657 said:


> ^^ это такая же достопримечательность как в Париже Эйфелева башня


Ты думаешь? Мне кажется иностранцы уже забыли про те события и не связывают город под трудным для их произношения названием "Челябинск" с метеоритом hno:


----------



## Ваня

^^ до завтра осталось не долго, вот и проверим


----------



## Hager86

Chelyabinsk said:


> Ты думаешь? Мне кажется иностранцы уже забыли про те события и не связывают город под трудным для их произношения названием "Челябинск" с метеоритом hno:


Как такое событие можно забыть. весь мир об это будет помнить еще долго


----------



## Ultramarine

Что-то часто Челябинск на баннере мелькать стал.


----------



## DEDOTMOPO3

Ultramarine said:


> Что-то часто Челябинск на баннере мелькать стал.


Ну и прекрасно. Значит там живут люди, которые любят свой город и продвигают его kay:


----------



## Askario

Я мог что-то пропустить, но какой баннер у нас к Сочи?


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Я мог что-то пропустить, но какой баннер у нас к Сочи?


Надо делать на открытие олимпиады, и самое главное чтобы в день открытия поставили.


----------



## osmant

Если ничего лучше не найдется, имхо первый надо высылать!


----------



## Topoliok

какой-нибудь такой бы ракурс, вечерний с подсветкой ваще был бы ништяк:









http://nikitskij.livejournal.com/323162.html

и кладбище не сильно видно.


----------



## Murman




----------



## gorkill

№2


----------



## Ваня

Намбер 2


----------



## Ritmo-F

На втором каша какая-то.
Третий еще туда-сюда...


----------



## AutoUnion

Интересно, а со стороны моря этих видов нет?


----------



## Veteran1812

Может лучше коллаж сделать с видами стадионов, горного кластера и города?


----------



## Ваня

Вот лучше не надо, редко когда коллажи получаются хорошо. А тем более на таком формате это будет сплошная мазня.


----------



## Accel

Коллажи - завсегдатаи флопа.


----------



## Hager86

Murman said:


>


2 3 4 kay:


----------



## osmant

я тоже за 2-й. Так-то все варианты пестрые, но более интересного пока не было.


----------



## Hager86

на второй панораме прожектор желтого цвета мешает. так красивая фотка


----------



## @rtem

третий


----------



## beaver-hero

Hager86 said:


> на второй панораме прожектор желтого цвета мешает. так красивая фотка


вот этот прожектор в светлое время суток


WFlnsider said:


> http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/foto/...ce-dome-roof-illuminated-photo-180236702.html


----------



## Askario

Однозначно 2.


----------



## Hager86

beaver-hero said:


> вот этот прожектор в светлое время суток


ааа. ниприсмотрелся. :lol:

тогда ладно, у меня притензий к панораме нет. должна быть на баннере


----------



## Veteran1812

2-й? Да там ничего не понятно, море огней какое-то


----------



## AutoUnion

Олимпийский огонь о-очень в тему  Да и сложно у Сочи найти что-то более приличное, может быть только другой ракурс


----------



## Topoliok

Другие ракурсы:

баннеры удалил во избежание новых гомофобных срачей и оскорблений.


----------



## Accel

Все эти лепешки никуда не годятся.


----------



## gorkill

beaver-hero said:


> вот этот прожектор в светлое время суток


----------



## osmant

на этом хотя бы сразу понятно, что о Олимпиаде речь... хотя и качество самого снимка явно страдает...


----------



## Topoliok

Есть фото - практически готовый баннер Розы Хутор:

баннеры удалил во избежание новых гомофобных срачей и оскорблений.


----------



## ikeamen

глухо как в танке? между тем 5 дней осталось..



gorkill said:


>


эта лепешка вроде хорошо смотрится


----------



## ikeamen




----------



## osmant

Действительно, надо бы определиться. Первая слегка тускловатой выглядит, однако и стадион олимпийский есть, и факел! Вторая - тут сразу и ежу понятно, что к Олимпиаде баннер, но чисто эстетически он не особо...


----------



## MrVlad

Хорошо бы, чтобы ещё и пальма какая-нить в ракурс влезла на баннер к зимней Олимпиаде 

Когнитивный диссонанс - сильная вещь!


----------



## Ваня

лучше бы какой нибудь дневной баннер или с закатом на фоне олимпийской деревни.


----------



## Veteran1812

:troll:


----------



## alley cat

Как вариант:

1









2









Фото отсюда: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244549&page=142


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


>


Фейерверк или пониже (и левее) опустить, или замазать


----------



## Antro

Да нормальный баннер, если будет лучше, отправим лучше за пару дней, а пока пусть этот будет у Яна, а то поставят первое что под руку подвернется.

Выровнял горизонт


Формат


Собственно баннер


Источник только не указали, откуда этот снимок?


----------



## ikeamen

gorkill said:


> Фейерверк или пониже (и левее) опустить, или замазать


совсем замазывать не вариант. там на крыше здания блик от него


----------



## osmant

#8633 и правда слишком пестрый, не намекает он ни на Сочи, ни на что-либо Олимпийское (если конечно не знать, что именно здесь изображено)


----------



## gorkill

Поярче


----------



## Brad

уже зажгли факел.


----------



## Ritmo-F

gorkill said:


> Фейерверк или пониже (и левее) опустить, или замазать


Да замазать его на фиг

5 дней осталось, надо что-то выбирать, неважно пусть он будет будет тематический со стадионом и много не наберет, зато в очередной раз порекламит страну и Сочи в частности.

По моему эти два пока самые удачные, за неимением лучшего нужно выбирать.

№1









№2









З.Ы. Я склоняюсь ко второму.


----------



## gorkill

№2. Пора отправлять.


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> №2. Пора отправлять.


И обязательно надо чтобы написать чтобы 7 февраля поставили. :cheers:


----------



## тон

Блин мужики реально этот лучше:









Нужно вариации из этой композиции искать


----------



## alley cat

^^ Это Лас-Вегас, какой-то.


----------



## Ваня

Кто то правильно сказал про российские города в ночи, дневные либо вечерние фотки надо выкладывать, ночь уже надоела


----------



## ikeamen

всем угодить невозможно. правильнее исходить из того, что есть


----------



## Ваня

^^ тут же предлагали с заходом солнца, что то еще было. Чем они не угодили?


----------



## Accel

Или подождать открытия (всяко будет куча профессиональных фоток) и поставить сам баннер чуть позже.


----------



## osmant

нее, надо именно на открытие. все остальное при желании - до церемонии закрытия или начала Паралимпиады выбирать.
Я пожалуй тоже за №2.


----------



## Antro

На день открытия как раз и нужен такой вот Вегас, вполне будет соответствовать картинке трансляции церемонии открытия. При открытии все будет гореть по максимуму, а в трансляции наверняка будут мелькать подобные высотные или вертолетные ракурсы.
А ближе к концу олимпиады можно и что-то поспокойнее предложить, что-то дневное или вечернее, может из горного кластера.

З.Ы. К слову о ночных кадрах, так ведь "в городе Сочи темные ночи" или как ?


----------



## @rtem

Ritmo-F said:


> №2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> З.Ы. Я склоняюсь ко второму.


по-моему, с фейерверком интереснее...


----------



## alley cat

Antro said:


> На день открытия как раз и нужен такой вот Вегас, вполне будет соответствовать картинке трансляции церемонии открытия. При открытии все будет гореть по максимуму, а в трансляции наверняка будут мелькать подобные высотные или вертолетные ракурсы.
> А ближе к концу олимпиады можно и что-то поспокойнее предложить, что-то дневное или вечернее, может из горного кластера.
> 
> З.Ы. К слову о ночных кадрах, так ведь "в городе Сочи темные ночи" или как ?


Ведь не поймут же за рубежом, что это олимпийский баннер, а с кольцами (баннер №2) все ясно и понятно.


----------



## Ваня

И с моря вида нет?


----------



## тон

С кольцами бред давайте еще напишите сочи 2014 олимпиада в России


----------



## ikeamen

@rtem said:


> по-моему, с фейерверком интереснее...


----------



## ikeamen

#:%


----------



## Brad

Конечно, с салютом лучше. Можно дофотошопить и год, и место, и лик Президента. )



ikeamen said:


>


----------



## osmant

какой-то салют "ненастоящий", на одуванчики похож )))


----------



## Brad

а на лик...


----------



## Topoliok

Ваня;111050088 said:


> И с моря вида нет?


третий день не могу нормальный ракурс нарыть, но я старпер, мож не умею.


----------



## Topoliok

Как вариант-подсказка к дальнейшим изысканиям (может на потом):

баннеры удалил во избежание новых гомофобных срачей и оскорблений.

увы фото не позволяет под 615 х 123 обрезать с горизонтом горы/небо, да еще бы факел зажечь (((


----------



## ikeamen

^^ пом-оему отличный вариант!
скайлайн - есть
олимпиада - есть
Сочи - ну почти Сочи)
над факелом и так уже все успели постебаться)


----------



## Topoliok

Сочи тоже будет (подпись же добавят )


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


> ^^ пом-оему отличный вариант!
> скайлайн - есть
> олимпиада - есть
> Сочи - ну почти Сочи)
> над факелом и так уже все успели постебаться)


Еще бы троих в красных куртках стереть- имхо они лишние.


----------



## buser

последний вариант лучше


----------



## Topoliok

:gaah:


----------



## Demisgr77

Надо Путина на баннер с факелом. Европейцы нас троллят с ЛГБТ мы их Путиным будетм троллить. :lol:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Тогда с ТАТУ.


----------



## тон

то же что вам нравится, но ночью покрасивее


----------



## Topoliok

только хрен вырежешь на баннер


----------



## Ваня

Да, получится обрубок...


----------



## ikeamen

Topoliok said:


>


давайте отправлять


----------



## alley cat

^^ Что-то мне это напоминает. ))










К Сочи-то это каким боком, люди в горах, поди пойми ещё что они несут, и на каком континенте вообще.

Я за баннер №2, только ещё с салютом надо поработать или вообще без него.


----------



## Ваня

^^ без него строго и со вкусомkay: всем понятно о чем идет речь.


----------



## osmant

Я тоже за этот:








с салютом сами решайте, но без него как-то совсем пусто выглядит...


----------



## Topoliok

а что мы тут решаем-то?! там уже 4 штуки вывалили еще 30 января


----------



## beaver-hero

собственно, на седьмое число...









Нужно что-то с этим делать


----------



## Askario

Да нормальный баннер.


----------



## @rtem

только нифига не понятно что на нем..


----------



## osmant

Имхо, сто лет еще будем спорить. Предлагаю решить вопрос двухдневным голосованием пользователей:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Ваня

@rtem said:


> только нифига не понятно что на нем..


^^ арены, а что еще?


----------



## Topoliok

Альтернативная обрезка того же вида:

баннеры удалил во избежание новых гомофобных срачей и оскорблений.


----------



## ikeamen

Sergio_Bel said:


> Четвертый - винегрет.


винегрет на 5м

--

на Паралимпиаду уже нафотают нормальных видов..


----------



## Shwed

Вот тот, который я указал, и кидайте. Лучший вариант.


----------



## Sergio_Bel

ikeamen said:


> винегрет на 5м
> 
> --
> 
> на Паралимпиаду уже нафотают нормальных видов..


Исправил  
С нумерацией напутал, последний я и имел в виду.


----------



## NickNN

тон;111076676 said:


> Конечно ИМХО был бы шикардос вот такой вид на парк только в нынешнем состоянии:


вот же


----------



## ikeamen

выглядит как деревня и склады какие-то


----------



## Brad

jklkjl


----------



## Murman




----------



## Brad




----------



## Ваня

А гифку нельзя кинуть?? Она не будет проигрываться? А то было бы здорово, еще гифок никто не кидал


----------



## AlexP_X

osmant said:


> Имхо, сто лет еще будем спорить. Предлагаю решить вопрос двухдневным голосованием пользователей:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


2-й

PS Вот, к примеру, что было у Лондона в 2012:


----------



## ikeamen

не фонтан конечно совсем


----------



## Dimonn

3-й


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Да, третий, пожалуй, самый лаконичный.


----------



## vartal

Shwed said:


> Самое оно. И море видно, и горы, и стадионы.


Только не видно, что это Сочи и олимпийские объекты, а не строения на пляже в одной из арабских стран...


----------



## Stanislav.

Второй.


----------



## ton63

2-й


----------



## Teamsky

салют подчеркивает, что праздник так что 2й


----------



## Murman




----------



## gorkill

2 или 3


----------



## osmant

Обобщая. имхо, большинство проголосовало за второй (ночной с салютом). Сегодня вторник, завтра среда. Если позже чем завтра заявимся в соответствующей теме, думаю, вообще с баннером пролетим. Я сам с английским не дружу в принципе, может кто умеющий откомандирует олимпийский баннер в соответствующую тему, с пояснениями, что к открытию Олимпиады?


----------



## Accel

Судя по тому, какой раздрай во мнениях - все ни о чем.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Судя по тому, какой раздрай во мнениях - все ни о чем.


на шедевр уже нет времени. Посылаем этот ,он весьма неплох


----------



## Askario

ikeamen said:


>


Надо указать автора фото.


----------



## beaver-hero

osmant said:


> Обобщая. имхо, большинство проголосовало за второй (ночной с салютом). Сегодня вторник, завтра среда. Если позже чем завтра заявимся в соответствующей теме, думаю, вообще с баннером пролетим. Я сам с английским не дружу в принципе, может кто умеющий откомандирует олимпийский баннер в соответствующую тему, с пояснениями, что к открытию Олимпиады?


Баннер же уже забронирован за Сочи, я показывал, что предполагается.









Сейчас только решается вопрос - меняем или нет.


----------



## Shwed

норм


----------



## flatron

я бы поменяял. Альтернативный яснее и выразительнее


----------



## osmant

повторюсь. большинство высказалось за "№2" (ночной с кольцами и салютом). Но, поскольку баннер сам уже зарезервирован, настаивать не буду.


----------



## ikeamen

Askario said:


> Надо указать автора фото.


источник фото sochi2014.com, а информации об авторе я не нашел. возможно фотокорр какого-то агентства.
раз фотка с панорамой объектов уже выставлена и по ней есть вся инфа, то пусть и будет. хотя по качеству она откровенно стремная.


----------



## Askario

На будущее для Омича


----------



## ikeamen

интересно сколько домик в таком месте стоит


----------



## Northwood-3179

Тот что предполагается вполне пойдёт, кто ж виноват, что Олимпийский парк ночью так хаотично выглядит(днём наоборот пустоват).
Но если возможно, то 2 или 3й вариант мне больше нравится.


----------



## ikeamen

уже нельзя. баннер уже экспонируется. в принципе не так уж и плох..


----------



## ikeamen

кстати теперь комменты к баннерам можно лайкать. opcorn:


----------



## Askario

Да нормальный баннер, понятно, что зимние спортивные объекты.


----------



## osmant

нет в нем олимпийского духа ((


----------



## @rtem

Оставьте баннер с салютиком на закрытие олимпиады! Только забронируйте место!


----------



## AutoUnion

Пока оценки у Сочи просто супер, правда восточная европа пока только начинает голосовать


----------



## Ваня

Хороший баннер, хотя с пальмами было лучше


----------



## Teamsky

osmant said:


> нет в нем олимпийского духа ((


с кольцами больше подходил для события + лаконичный, который сейчас можно было в другой раз выставить, тоже отличный



AutoUnion said:


> Пока оценки у Сочи просто супер, правда восточная европа пока только начинает голосовать


начали появляться защитники однополых


----------



## Proshlex

Я лично, откровенно не понимаю, что на нем изображено. Правду писали про отсутствие выразительности. Фантик.


----------



## vegorv

на четверку, но это же наша гордость, ОЛИМПИАДА, поэтому ставим все пятерки!

а я там на лыжах катался, и с черных трасс ни разу не упал,труляля.


----------



## AutoUnion

Teamsky said:


> начали появляться защитники однополых


Да надо проще..........пидоры подтянулись


----------



## Ваня

спрос на Австрию упал


----------



## AutoUnion

Самые популярные оценки Сочинского баннера это 1 или 5  Любовь и ненависть.


----------



## Ваня

^^ политика чистой воды, вот только в самой европе отношения ко всем этим уродам не очень то...


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> Самые популярные оценки Сочинского баннера это 1 или 5  Любовь и ненависть.


Так может быть только по отношению к действительно сильной стране:cheers:


----------



## Ysh

Сходил поглумился там в комментах
Ну все же заметно больше хороших оценок!


----------



## Ваня

^^ запороли баннер, опустили ниже 4. Хотя должно быть 4,5 минимум


----------



## AutoUnion

Сегодня полный баннерный ажиотаж  Столько комментов я больше и не вижу, а ещё день-то в самом разгаре :banana:


----------



## Takohashi

Ваня;111202286 said:


> ко всем этим уродам


А без оскорблений никак?


----------



## flatron

Ваня;111204570 said:


> ^^ запороли баннер, опустили ниже 4. Хотя должно быть 4,5 минимум


на баннере откровенный хаос. Если честно средней в 4.5 балла он не заслуживает.


----------



## Ваня

Takohashi said:


> А без оскорблений никак?


нет, никак


----------



## Roman1994

без политики и геев ну никак нельзяhno:


----------



## Takohashi

Ваня;111205779 said:


> нет, никак


Тогда идите и перечитайте правила форума. Вы их прямым образом нарушаете.


----------



## forzen

Roman1994 said:


> без политики и геев ну никак нельзяhno:


У нас же в рос. ветке вроде есть гей? Кто гей пожалуйста отпишитесь в ветке под баннером. Что-нить типа - "Я гей и я за Олимпиаду в Сочи". Я полайкаю, хочу разрыв шаблонов и пуканов посмотреть.


----------



## Teamsky

даже Абхазию упомянули


----------



## Ysh

Roman1994 said:


> без политики и геев ну никак нельзяhno:


все, кто ставит единицы, просто знают, что скрывается за этим красивым сочинским фасадомhno:


----------



## Ваня

Takohashi said:


> Тогда идите и перечитайте правила форума. Вы их прямым образом нарушаете.


Я тебя забыл спросить что мне надо делать.


----------



## Takohashi

Ваня;111208181 said:


> Я тебя забыл спросить что мне надо делать.


Ну, если всё по принципу «дуракам закон не писан», то тогда всё ясно.
И да, на «ты» мы не переходили.


----------



## raisonnable

forzen said:


> У нас же в рос. ветке вроде есть гей? Кто гей пожалуйста отпишитесь в ветке под баннером. Что-нить типа - "Я гей и я за Олимпиаду в Сочи". Я полайкаю, хочу разрыв шаблонов и пуканов посмотреть.


Ага, где-то по слухам пробегал... Правда ненадолго задержался. А больше и не видали таких.


----------



## osmant

Похоже, будут в лидерах! поставлю пятерочку деду Махорке )))))


----------



## osmant

ну да, так и есть! раскалов с Махоркой захватили лидерство в топе! Порадуемся за парней )))


----------



## Hager86

Сургут









Неполучается нормально сделать.


----------



## Accel

"Нормально сделать" в данном случае - найти другое фото.


----------



## Ваня

osmant said:


> ну да, так и есть! раскалов с Махоркой захватили лидерство в топе! Порадуемся за парней )))


уверенное первое место, с хорошим отрывом, еcли не заминусуют какие нибудь гады.


----------



## Омич

Hager86 said:


> Неполучается нормально сделать.


Отлично, так ты хотя бы не сможешь это отправить Яну


----------



## vartal

osmant said:


> ну да, так и есть! раскалов с Махоркой захватили лидерство в топе! Порадуемся за парней )))


За них не радоваться, а сочувствовать надо, поскольку никто в здравом уме лезть на такую высоту без страховки и всякого смысла не будет.


----------



## Accel

vartal said:


> За них не радоваться, а сочувствовать надо, поскольку никто в здравом уме лезть на такую высоту без страховки и всякого смысла не будет.


скукота с тобой... :yawn:


----------



## vartal

Accel said:


> скукота с тобой... :yawn:


А с теми - весело? :lol:


----------



## Brad

vartal said:


> никто в здравом уме лезть на такую высоту без страховки и* всякого смысла* не будет.


Как это без смысла?* А как же лайки?*


----------



## Kogan

^^ Пустота в его голове компенсирует вес его стальных яиц. (c)inet


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Если бы он упал, стройка остановилась на несколько дней, и у всех была бы куча проблем.


----------



## osmant

а щас куча проблем у охранников, которые его "профукали"...


----------



## vertebral

^^ их давно уже уволили, всех до единого.


----------



## Омич

vertebral said:


> ^^ их давно уже уволили, всех до единого.



Пруф?


----------



## vertebral

да


----------



## Brad

vertebral said:


> ^^ их давно уже уволили, всех до единого.


Китайцы могли бы и расстрелять


----------



## Brad

vertebral said:


> да


Отличный пруф! kay:


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Олимпиада подходит к концу. Неплохо бы запустить баннер или уже не успеем?


----------



## vartal

Brad said:


> Как это без смысла?* А как же лайки?*


icard: Неплохая шутка. Я посмеялся. Честно-честно, не вру.


----------



## forzen

Так а кто баннер то отослал? Раньше как-то выбирали неделями, предлагая несколько вариантов, голосовали сначала тут. А теперь обходя эту ветку кто-то стал вечно отсылать баннеры. ЖКшечку можно за это дать.


----------



## osmant

надо майданобаннер соорудить и послать )))


----------



## Fasterovich

Фотку я нашел Птерскую и предложил)


----------



## onlyread

Питер
Единственный нормальный баннер за всю историю сайта,и сразу же какой-то серый убогий из Сочи

беда


----------



## onlyread

Кто этот мудак,кто послал этот банер?


----------



## croomm

Не понимаю, чем вам не нравится баннер? Он конечно не идеальный, но никак не хуже ранее представленных. ХЗ


----------



## Hager86

Что вы ноете. Отличный Олимпийский банер. СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ЗАКРЫТИЮ ОЛИМПИАДЫ. Последний день этого события...


----------



## forzen

onlyread said:


> Питер
> Единственный нормальный баннер за всю историю сайта,и сразу же какой-то серый убогий из Сочи
> 
> беда


Если вести историю сайта с момента твоей регистрации то наверное, а так от России было несколько хороших баннеров. Например Москва из фотки Боча и Боголюбовский храм.


----------



## Омич

onlyread said:


> Кто этот мудак,кто послал этот банер?





тон;111672521 said:


> сколько все таки людей с "особой психикой" у нас в стране этож надо было этот говнобанер выслать, за что так Россию сволота не любите???


Этот факел в центре баннера как бы символизирует ваши горящие пуканы


----------



## тон

Омич;111679451 said:


> Этот факел в центре баннера как бы символизирует ваши горящие пуканы


нюхни нашего-горячего-зимнего пукана токсикоман


----------



## son_of_the_sun

forzen said:


> Если вести историю сайта с момента твоей регистрации то наверное, а так от России было несколько хороших баннеров. Например Москва из фотки Боча и Боголюбовский храм.


Как-то было вообще доминирование наших баннеров :colgate:


----------



## osmant

ну, что ?!?!?баннер Уфы никто не обсуждает? ))))


----------



## ikeamen

Неистово осуждаю


----------



## jackass94

кто херню шлет все время без обсуждения?


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

jackass94 said:


> кто херню шлет все время без обсуждения?


Диверсанты. hno:


----------



## Омич

Баннер очень красивый, но я поставил единицу


----------



## RedCoppa

jackass94 said:


> кто херню шлет все время без обсуждения?


Ахаха)) Только сейчас увидел эту тему))) Я посылал...


----------



## flatron

RedCoppa said:


> Ахаха)) Только сейчас увидел эту тему))) Я посылал...


а нафига? Тем более втихаря. Баннер откровенно троечный.
p.s. что значит тока сейчас увидел эту тему? у тебя 13 тыс постов и тред ,расположенный на лавной странице форума, ты не видел никогда?


----------



## MrVlad

Честно говоря, сам сильно не сразу заметил эти темы. Думал, ниже "Чайной" по определению ничего нет


----------



## Fasterovich




----------



## All72

Тобольск


----------



## Fasterovich

Не, от Сочи этих точно не нужно, обосрут только))


----------



## beaver-hero

Вообще пока никаких не нужно. Не время для баннеров.


----------



## Ваня

красивый баннер для Тобольска, можно отсылать (по позже только)


----------



## Radiokott

Тобольск хорош, думаю можно и сейчас, красивый же баннер, не унылые коммиблоки.


----------



## Ваня

^^ запад какашками снова кидаться будетhno:


----------



## Radiokott

Контраст будет с пропагандой в западных СМИ - тихое, мирное, европейское лицо России  



All72 said:


> Тобольск


----------



## osmant

фиг на запад, наш форум стоит выше политики. Тобольск отправлять.
PS^ а еще, отправили бы что ли ночной баннер Сочи с Олимпийскими кольцами, на открытие Паралимпиады... Очень жаль, что такой баннер пропадает (((


----------



## ikeamen

Крым. несколько вариантов..

Севастополь



























Гаспра 









Херсонес









Ялта


----------



## Ваня

^^ все красивые глаза разбегаются какой выбрать)


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Ялта!


----------



## osmant

Севастополь с российским флагом выбирайте! Тогда точно без внимания не останется )))


----------



## Ritmo-F

All72 said:


> Тобольск


Хорош, можно отправить. :cheers:
Да нужно не крупные города миру показать.
Еще как варианты на будущее:

Чебоксары 









ну или

п. Соловецкий (Архангельская обл.)


----------



## ikeamen

Соловки прекрасны


----------



## Hager86

Ritmo-F said:


> Чебоксары


hno: Есть другие фотки намного красивее. Если умееш делать банер, обреж другую фотку. Чебоксары Очень красивый город 
Я бы сделал. но неумею


----------



## Accel

Соловки, видимо, в пейнте ресайзили.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Hager86 said:


> hno: Есть другие фотки намного красивее. Если умееш делать банер, обреж другую фотку. Чебоксары Очень красивый город
> Я бы сделал. но неумею


Не в обиду, но хотя бы основы информатики в наше время знать все же надо. 
Покажи пожалуйста какие там у тебя там красивые фотки, а потом посмотрим можно сделать баннер или нет.


Accel said:


> Соловки, видимо, в пейнте ресайзили.


Видимо.


----------



## Hager86




----------



## Ваня

^^ последний красив


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ваня;111960373 said:


> ^^ последний красив


Да во второй фотке что-то есть =).


----------



## flatron

ancov said:


> Увы, пока 3,62  Комментарии отключены.


мне кажется сейчас вообще нет смысла слать российские баннеры. Оценка будет заниженной.


----------



## тон

Мужики срочно нужен банер с Севастополем к 16 марта охота драмму в коментах

ща сам постараюсь замутить


----------



## beaver-hero

тон;112208465 said:


> Мужики срочно нужен банер с Севастополем к 16 марта охота драмму в коментах
> 
> ща сам постараюсь замутить


поздно, там уже 16, 17 заняты.


----------



## тон

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1020628.html вот отсюда фотку дергануть какую нибудь например


----------



## тон

ну и хер с ним раз поздно а на закрытие параолимпиады тоже не сделали?


----------



## Ваня

beaver-hero said:


> поздно, там уже 16, 17 заняты.


а Яна хорошо попросить если? Все равно не уступит? вроде же были случаи когда баннеры двигали)


----------



## Омич

тон;112208465 said:


> охота драмму в коментах


Коменты оффнут


----------



## тон

Омич;112215396 said:


> Коменты оффнут


хохлосрач уже явление всепланетного масштаба!


----------



## **RS**

Посмотрите в ветке о баннерах на международке, я там кинул пропозицию


----------



## Fasterovich

Куда делся Питерский баннер и баннер с краном с русскими? В топ-100 только Сочи остались, что случилось?


----------



## osmant

В связи с тем, что Россию объявили агрессором и узурпатором, российские баннеры в глазах мировой общественности (возглавляемой украинцами и поляками) резко потеряли свою красоту (((


----------



## AutoUnion

Fasterovich said:


> Куда делся Питерский баннер и баннер с краном с русскими? В топ-100 только Сочи остались, что случилось?


Питеру за последнюю неделю поставили 250 "колов" поэтому он вылетел из списка.


----------



## Fasterovich

AutoUnion said:


> Питеру за последнюю неделю поставили 250 "колов" поэтому он вылетел из списка.


Хаха, весело. Теперь пока не успокоится вся хохляцкая история, нам отсылать ничего не стоит, ибо все будет оценено ниже плинтуса(


----------



## Ritmo-F

AutoUnion said:


> Питеру за последнюю неделю поставили 250 "колов" поэтому он вылетел из списка.


Что за чушь, за какую еще последнюю неделю? Я буквально день назад ставил единицу польскому баннеру и за одно заходил в ТОП и все было на местах. 
1 место пацаны на шанхайской высотке, 2 место Питер.
Их походу просто выпилили. Санкции-санкции...


----------



## Accel

Ничего не выпилили, все баннеры на месте, просто потеряли баллы. Выше всех пока Ебург, 3.99, 35 место, 2я страница в Топ-100.


----------



## Fasterovich

Ritmo-F said:


> Что за чушь, за какую еще последнюю неделю? Я буквально день назад ставил единицу польскому баннеру и за одно заходил в и все было на местах.
> 1 место пацаны на шанхайской высотке, 2 место Питер.
> Их походу просто выпилили. Санкции-санкции...


Вот и я заходил, и мне тоже казалось, что все было на месте. В любом случае, не просто так за считанный момент все исчезло


----------



## Baumgarten

вчера питер был вторым кажется с 4,28, а руферы с 4,33


----------



## Baumgarten

ах, да, совсем забыл, вчера за Петербург было 900 с лишним голосов, сейчас больше 1100


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Да всё просто, вероятно обиженные поляки в отместку за Łódź прошлись по нашим баннерам и влепили единицы, ну и ситуация вокруг Украины…
Все баннеры на месте достаточно в архив зайти, просто вылетели из рейтинга Top 100. На данный момент, баннеры ранее занимающие первые места:
Питерский баннер с коэффициентом – 3.72
Баннер с руферами – 3.21


----------



## gorkill

Вот Вьетнам ни с кем не ругается и будет первые 2 места занимать


----------



## Ritmo-F

Взбунтовались и затопали ножками однако пиндосы и европейские педики :lol:
Да оказывается действительно слили так сильно всего лишь за сутки :nuts:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20140216
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20140222
Им только на баннерах и остается отыгрываться теперь.


----------



## Baumgarten

это скорее через бот-программу сделали. её легко написать.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Baumgarten said:


> это скорее через бот-программу сделали. её легко написать.


Тоже вариант, но опять же понятно что это дело рук явно не российских пользователей.


----------



## osmant

Так а руферы-то чем им не угодили? Город - китайский, а Раскалов - украинец ))))


----------



## Fasterovich

osmant said:


> Так а руферы-то чем им не угодили? Город - китайский, а Раскалов - украинец ))))


Да там куча комментов а-ля "Oh, crazy russians" и т.п.:nuts:


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну да, крэйзи рашенс это хороший повод поставить 1


----------



## Омич

Да Хохляндию а поляков нужно на этом форуме вообще по IP заблочить. Да и пол Рашки заодно, т.к. у нас таких одноклеточных которые ставят единицы из-за политики тоже валом. Далеко ходить не надо, полистайте эту тему.


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

Fasterovich said:


> Хаха, весело. Теперь пока не успокоится вся хохляцкая история, нам отсылать ничего не стоит, ибо все будет оценено ниже плинтуса(


На 26-е уже Челяба заряжена.


----------



## @rebus

Сейчас в коментах к баннеру Тираны тоже политика.


----------



## @rtem

Stephen-vumnik said:


> На 26-е уже Челяба заряжена.


интересно, а наши модеры тоже будут банить и бригать за русофобию, как это делал модер поляк?


----------



## Омич

@rtem said:


> интересно, а наши модеры тоже будут банить и бригать за русофобию, как это делал модер поляк?


А чё за комменты под баннерами можно забанить?
Обычно мои комменты, где я выпрашиваю лайки, просто удаляют, мне ещё ничего такого не прилетало


----------



## osmant

Похоже, у нас на форуме появилась новая традиция - выставлять баннеры втихаря и без обсуждения. Думаю, ответить на это можно только одним: ставить баннерам такую оценку, какую они заслуживают, несмотря на то что банер "российский". Вот и пусть "герои" упиваются заслуженной славой.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Да по моему неплохой баннер, можно было бы конечно поколдовать в фотошопе выглядел бы еще лучше. В любом случае высокой оценки заслуживает.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Что Вы оценки так близко к сердцу принимаете, будто корову проигрываете... Тем не менее согласен, что баннеры стоит обсуждать перед отправкой.


----------



## Radiokott

нормальный же баннер, не шедевр, но на 4-ку. 

а неадекваты агрились бы и без вида на площадь Революции и памятник Ленину


----------



## flatron

поставил совершенно заслуженный тройбан.


----------



## forzen

Я думаю, настало уже время отсылать.


----------



## gorkill

osmant said:


> Похоже, у нас на форуме появилась новая традиция - выставлять баннеры втихаря и без обсуждения.


Челябинцы обсуждали в своей ветке.


----------



## Kogan

forzen said:


> Я думаю, настало уже время отсылать.
> 
> http://www.imageup.ru/img53/1701620/31.jpg
> 
> http://www.imageup.ru/img53/1701622/123.jpg


Еще рано, когда введут отрицательную шкалу - можно будет.


----------



## vegorv

forzen said:


> Я думаю, настало уже время отсылать.


Пора! только в Крыму поинтереснее виды есть - Судакская крепость, Ласточкино гнездо, Ялта, Севастополь...


----------



## Ваня

^^ согласен, в Крыму есть более живописные виды, эти очень скучны.


----------



## **RS**

*Севастополь*


----------



## Ваня

^^ полюбому последний, подразнить западных коллег


----------



## **RS**

А мне лично нравится ночной вид Балаклавской бухты, а даже его Яну отправлял с просьбой разместить 16 марта, но он отказал. По словам Яна, баннер Севастополя не стоит предлагать до тех пор, пока немного не поутихнуть политические страсти.


----------



## Ваня

^^ все баннеры красивые, сложно выбрать. 

Ps он правильно сказал, только провоцировать срач.


----------



## Bassik

Второй вариант очень даже хорош.


----------



## kakdali

в комментах к сегодняшнему баннеру спорят как о том итальянский он или канадский, так и о том чей Крым

а говорить какой баннер лучше из предложенных не вижу смысла тк всё равно решается волюнтаристски, как в своё время например был вывешен предложенный Бублиным промзонно-частносекторный баннер Новосибирска


----------



## forzen

хотелось бы гористости. Чтобы было понятно что Крым. Военные корабли конечно тоже очень желательны.


----------



## ovnours

Вечерний лучший


----------



## Topoliok

по-моему даже 3 из представленных уже были в шапке, да?

ан нет, этих конкретно не было, а 6 других Севастополя было!


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> *Севастополь*


Это Севастополь?


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> По словам Яна, баннер Севастополя не стоит предлагать до тех пор, пока немного не поутихнуть политические страсти.


На 9 мая надо ставить! Однозначно!!!


----------



## **RS**

AutoUnion said:


> Это Севастополь?


Естественно  Балаклавская бухта


----------



## Омич

Баннер Денвера ваще чёткий, непонятно почему такая оценка, когда в топе какой-то кал с 4.64









И наших баннеров ни одного нету, все заминусовали. Лучше убрать нахрен эту систему оценок и оставить только лайки как под сообщениями.


----------



## Ваня

^^ мне как то оба не нравятся, ни один не заслуживает места в топе. Вот Сидней да, клевый баннер, но почему то на втором месте.


----------



## Antro

Севастаполь действительно был уже 6 раз, еще успеется. Поставьте какой-нибудь характерный горный пейзаж. Очень красивые виды с Ласточкиным гнездом. Только короткие очень для баннера. Может у кого есть панорамы этого места.


















http://www.terra-z.ru/archives/12075


















Оригинал http://www.artfile.ru/i.php?i=699546


----------



## Askario

Надо вот такой вид искать:


----------



## Fasterovich

Один хрен, напишут Sevastopol, Ukraine)


----------



## msasha_65

Fasterovich said:


> Один хрен, напишут Sevastopol, Ukraine)


Пускай пишут.
Но баннер должен выглядеть примерно так:


----------



## AutoUnion

Fasterovich said:


> Один хрен, напишут Sevastopol, Ukraine)


Скорее всего как и с Приштиной ничего не напишут


----------



## ancov

Блин, у меня из-за границы вместо баннера вообще какая-то фигня лезет ...


----------



## ancov

А, пардон, невзрачный баннер оказывается вверху был


----------



## Topoliok

msasha_65 said:


> Пускай пишут.
> Но баннер должен выглядеть примерно так:


по-моему после сообщения Яна такой точно не прокатит



Jan said:


> Sevastopol: as cities in political sensitive regions tend to provoke a comment shit fest, I'm going to lay low on these until things have settled down, thanks for understanding.


a comment shit fest :lol: Как думаете какой срок подразумевает Ян?

кстати, еще подозрительно отмалчивается Ян насчет прекрасного баннера с Тобольским Кремлем:



All72 said:


> *Title:* Tobolsk Kremlin
> *Location:* Tobolsk, Siberia, Russia
> *Source:* myself


к чему бы это


----------



## All72

Topoliok said:


> кстати, еще подозрительно отмалчивается Ян насчет прекрасного баннера с Тобольским Кремлем:
> к чему бы это


Он ответил, что будет, но немного попозже, т.к. много российских баннеров было в последнее время



> Yeah, that one will be up April 28. I moved it back a bit al we already had a good number of Russian banners as of late.
> 
> Beautiful image by the way!


----------



## Topoliok

понятно, спасибо... в личке, да?


----------



## Murman

Сочи


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Неплох, только бессмысленно отправлять - заминусуют. 
Сейчас еще больше чем раньше у многих очко горит, по поводу событий в Хохляндии.


----------



## alley cat

Ritmo-F said:


> ^^ Неплох, только бессмысленно отправлять - заминусуют.
> Сейчас еще больше чем раньше у многих очко горит, по поводу событий в Хохляндии.


Ну не ради оценок же отправляем, наверное 90% форумчан, об них и не знают.


----------



## Омич

alley cat said:


> наверное 90% форумчан, об них и не знают.


об чём?


----------



## Hager86

Омич;113403516 said:


> об чём?


Об оценках походу


----------



## Омич

што


----------



## coth

*Анонс*

С 26 апреля в программе один на один будет турнир московских достопримечательностей.


----------



## vartal

Интересно, только россияне и те, кто нас поддерживает будут голосовать?


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Интересно, только россияне и те, кто нас поддерживает будут голосовать?


Судя по проголосовавшим, не только.


----------



## alley cat

Тобольску пятачок, очень красивый город и баннер.


----------



## ikeamen

город-тюрьма.
но фотка красивая.


----------



## Murman

9 мая будет Сочи!


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ На такой день нужно было бы застолбить для какого-нибудь города-героя, в идеале чтобы это был Севастополь.
Или хотя бы какого-либо города воинской славы. Сочи хоть и хорош, но уже два раза был не так давно...


----------



## SAE United

У Тобольска пока оценка 4.73 активнее голосуем, не дадим ей упасть


----------



## Baumgarten1

поляцкое нашествие всё исправит


----------



## ogonek

Хороший баннер из Казани


----------



## Teamsky

ух ты, а кто отправил? Тополек?


----------



## Ysh

в комментах там уж знатный хохлосрач


----------



## beaver-hero

Рискованные вы ребята, в такое время отправили


----------



## Topoliok

Teamsky said:


> ух ты, а кто отправил? Тополек?


угу


----------



## Ваня

да и зачем зимний? Уже не актуально ведь...


----------



## osmant

Зарекался уже, что каждому "самопальному" баннеру, который в общей теме не обсуждался, буду ставить одну и ту же оценку. Вне зависимости от города.


----------



## beaver-hero

osmant said:


> Зарекался уже, что каждому "самопальному" баннеру, который в общей теме не обсуждался, буду ставить одну и ту же оценку. Вне зависимости от города.


этот обсуждался


----------



## Murman

Качество баннера никакущее


----------



## osmant

SAE United, давай уже баннер Ярославля, чего ждать!


----------



## uralural

Откопал у себя в архивах панорамку одну


Вот что вышло


----------



## Topoliok

прикольная фича с домом слева - явно многие будут пересматривать, типа склеена ли верно панорамка


----------



## uralural

И правда. Не замечал даже


----------



## SAE United

uralural said:


> Вот что вышло


Красивый баннер. Захотелось чуть добавить резкости и подкадрировать, вот что вышло у меня:










Просто как вариант к рассмотрению.


----------



## SAE United

osmant said:


> SAE United, давай уже баннер Ярославля, чего ждать!


Сессия началась у меня, времени совсем мало, хочу ещё несколько раз с той точки кадры сделать, чтобы добиться идеального результата. Посылать второй баннер с той же точки будет моветон, если уж делать то сразу лучший кадр из возможных. Ловлю нужно освещение. Постараюсь к июлю закончить.


----------



## croomm

Славный вчера замес устроили)


----------



## NickNN

Topoliok said:


> прикольная фича с домом слева - явно многие будут пересматривать, типа склеена ли верно панорамка


что не так, не пойму?..


----------



## uralural

^^
Вот это место


А если еще присмотреться, то заметно, что один и тот же ребенок на панорамке два раза запечатлен)


----------



## Murman

Горки Город


----------



## osmant

Ну а что, имхо неплохой баннер


----------



## arhimed2050

^^ Дорогие россияне! Астана стоит на главном баннере Skyscrapercity. Поддержите Астану!

P.S: Дата 29 мая объявлена Днем евразийской интеграции в странах ЕАЭС и СНГ. Новая столица Казахстана фактически стала евразийской столицей недавно созданного Евразийского экономического союза (ЕАЭС), а в перспективе и полноценного Евразийского союза (ЕАС).


----------



## flatron

^^баннер честно говоря не на пять. Но так и быть


----------



## Омич

На двоечку


----------



## @rtem

arhimed2050 said:


> ^^ Дорогие россияне! Астана стоит на главном баннере Skyscrapercity. Поддержите Астану!
> 
> P.S: Дата 29 мая объявлена Днем евразийской интеграции в странах ЕАЭС и СНГ. Новая столица Казахстана фактически стала евразийской столицей недавно созданного Евразийского экономического союза (ЕАЭС), а в перспективе и полноценного Евразийского союза (ЕАС).


поставил 5


----------



## uralural

Спасибо всем поддержавшим!) Объективно, я бы и сам своему баннеру троечку поставил. Просто решил попробовать... Если кто обиделся, то сильно уж не серчайте, это всего лишь баннер)


----------



## arhimed2050

^^ В следующий раз выставляйте баннер из Астаны с большим охватом новостроек, особенно с видами на новый классический театр Astana Opera и прилегающими гостиницами.


----------



## reapers

Отправил заявку с 4 вариантами скайлайна Тюмени. Надеюсь, что хоть один вариант приглянется и мы увидим его на главной странице!


----------



## alley cat

^^ Они любой поставят, им то что!

Я бы из предложенного, последний выбрал, только его подрезать чуть-чуть, чтобы высотка с боку не торчала.


----------



## osmant

а я бы второй


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> ^^ Они любой поставят, им то что!


Я как-то тоже 4 послал- выбрали аж три и каждый месяц показывали. 
Пожалуй, второй.


----------



## Ваня

и я бы второй отправил:cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

2 или 4
1 и 3 думаю не нужно было отправлять.


----------



## alley cat

На втором не разобрать ведь ничего, так каша с речкой, и плоский скайлайн.


----------



## Demisgr77

Второй. Главное набережная видна, и речка, ну и просто красивые цвета.


----------



## Radiokott

все не очень


----------



## Accel

Всё верно сказано. Композиционно и технически годен только второй. Но содержательно на втором глаз ни за что не цепляется, как такового скайлайна тоже нет - при отсутствии высоких зданий в кадре снято слишком с высокой точки.


----------



## flatron

отвратны все. Особенно 2-й и 3-й.


----------



## Topoliok

действительно, что обсуждать-то, раз уже отправил, теперь, как говорится, на все воля Аллаха Яна.


----------



## Ваня

мож лучше оставить все таки 2-й, а все остальные удалить, иначе реально выберут самый не очень.


----------



## reapers

Отправляю первый раз поэтому прошу как говориться понять и простить) На будущее учту все замечания!


----------



## Topoliok

в принципе, до назначенной даты можно и менять, довольно лояльно относятся. Ну не впритык если конечно тянуть. Так что можно попробовать что-то более достойное сообразить. Ну и написать в соответствующей ветке и лично Яну отправить окончательный вариант.


----------



## reapers

В ветке Banner submitting thread я уже оставил заявку, могу Яну в личку отправить 2 вариант т.к из предствеленных предпочтение ему больше отдавали


----------



## Topoliok

по-моему из сообщения на предыдущей странице вполне ясно, что я видел ветку Banner submitting thread, именно поэтому и стал писать о возможной замене, имея такой опыт неоднократно.

И пожалуй с этими мнениями больше соглашусь:



Radiokott said:


> все не очень





flatron said:


> отвратны все. Особенно 2-й и 3-й.


но так сказать за неимением лучшего, лично я бы вытянул 4-й. Но все-таки стоит лучшее заиметь, о чем и писал


----------



## reapers

Ну чтож, в следующий раз учту все пожелания и замечания, и предварительно буду в этой теме выкладывать новые виды, цензура как я посмотрю тут жесткая


----------



## Bassik

Topoliok said:


> действительно, что обсуждать-то, раз уже отправил, теперь, как говорится, на все воля Аллаха Яна.


не пойму зачем вообще отправлять Российские баннеры, они получат кол в связи с текущей политической обстановкой в любом случаи будь хоть очень красиво, игнорировать надо этот момент(имею ввиду баннеры) форум обойдётся и наши баннеры не достойны быть в самой *опе а они там будут, пускай америкосы своё г_о ставят каждый день.


----------



## Kallisto

Злые все такие, как будто мужа своей единственной дочери выбираете...ну отправили и отправили, не хуже многих


----------



## ikeamen

Bassik said:


> не пойму зачем вообще отправлять Российские баннеры, они получат кол в связи с текущей политической обстановкой в любом случаи будь хоть очень красиво, игнорировать надо этот момент(имею ввиду баннеры) форум обойдётся и наши баннеры не достойны быть в самой *опе а они там будут, пускай америкосы своё г_о ставят каждый день.


а разве нас не рать?


----------



## Topoliok

reapers said:


> цензура как я посмотрю тут жесткая





Kallisto said:


> Злые все такие, как будто мужа своей единственной дочери выбираете...ну отправили и отправили, не хуже многих


ну не знаю, вроде наоборот все мягко и обходительно


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Екатеринбург из фотографий Umformer. Какой?


----------



## Fasterovich

В ночи лучше


----------



## Accel

Никакой, давайте достеклим то, что на фото, недолго осталось.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

СПБ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115215281&postcount=92


----------



## Fasterovich

Evgeni60rus said:


> СПБ
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115215281&postcount=92


 Какой-то ужас, не додумайтесь такое отправитьhno:


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Fasterovich said:


> Какой-то ужас, не додумайтесь такое отправитьhno:



Тем не менее, такой ужас будет выглядеть намного лучше чем любой Российский город, за исключением некоторых.


----------



## flatron

Evgeni60rus said:


> Тем не менее, такой ужас будет выглядеть намного лучше чем любой Российский город, за исключением некоторых.


ну все же можно найти Питер в более выигрышном ракурсе!


----------



## ikeamen

у Питера вообще не проблема найти зачОтный вид. 
зато у всех остальных городов с этим проблема, включая Мск.

p.s. Омск тоже прекрасен. с любого ракурса.


----------



## ikeamen

dbl


----------



## Accel

Evgeni60rus said:


> Тем не менее, такой ужас будет выглядеть намного лучше чем любой Российский город, за исключением некоторых.


Если переснять - возможно. В таком виде - баннер на единицу.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

3 июля Тюмень на баннере, выбрали второй вариант


----------



## Ваня

^^ хороший выбор



ikeamen said:


> p.s. Омск тоже прекрасен. с любого ракурса.


Ну не с любого, но виды красивые имеются, хоть и без умопомрачительных скайлайнов


----------



## Teamsky

2, 7, 9.


----------



## Ваня

6-й нра


----------



## CENTILION

6, 11


----------



## ikeamen

Imax33 said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


а из этого отправили что-нибудь?


----------



## Fasterovich

СПб ничего особо не нравится - пока нет выдающегося варианта, давайте Москву, номер 2. А от СПб было бы здорово отправить баннер с подводными лодками и боевыми кораблями, которые прибудут на день ВМФ :lol:

Хотя, есть кое-что:
















































источник: http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/prizrak-ru2004/album/137352/view/672632


----------



## Topoliok

Jan said:


> Thanks guys, here is the line-up:
> ...
> July 29: Chelyabinsk
> ...
> August 3: Omsk
> ...


воть


----------



## Ваня

я же попросил его не ставить Омский баннер. чо за херь?


----------



## Fasterovich

Ваня;115785782 said:


> я же попросил его не ставить Омский баннер. чо за херь?


Давайте обменяем Омск на СПб :lol:


----------



## Ваня

^^ мда... будет забавно.


----------



## beaver-hero

Fasterovich said:


> Давайте обменяем Омск на СПб :lol:


ты прям как руководство Газпромнефти говоришь:lol:


----------



## gorkill

Питер-8


----------



## Омич

Ваня;115785782 said:


> я же попросил его не ставить Омский баннер. чо за херь?


Жизнь такая штука, что не всегда всё получается так, как ты хочешь.


----------



## Ваня

^^ а обязательно надо предлагать самое дерьмовое дерьмо из всего дерьмового в это мире? Нельзя предложить что то нормальное? Тем более эту "шутку" уже сто раз предлагали


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;115801297 said:


> ^^ а обязательно надо предлагать самое дерьмовое дерьмо из всего дерьмового в это мире? Нельзя предложить что то нормальное? Тем более эту "шутку" уже сто раз предлагали


Омского Баннера не будет :cheers:



Jan said:


> @homeracion: yeah better, thanks. Banner will be up on August 3 (instead of the Omsk one)
> 
> The other one of San Salvador de Jujuy will be up September 29.


----------



## Ваня

^^ фуф, надо теперь что то нормальное нарыть


----------



## Омич

Ваня;115801297 said:


> ^^ а обязательно надо предлагать самое дерьмовое дерьмо из всего дерьмового в это мире?


Далеко не самое. Были варианты намного хуже.


----------



## Ваня

^^ а, те это еще норм? ну класс просто


----------



## ekat99

а челябинский баннер какой ?


----------



## ekko

Там ***** ворчали как-то, что все время баннеры из России-ночные. Якобы на русские города нельзя смотреть днем, настолько они уродливы. Давайте, действительно, хотя бы вечерные сумеречные, либо дневные. Идеально подойдет баннер Челябинска.


----------



## Омич

ekko said:


> Якобы на русские города нельзя смотреть днем, настолько они уродливы.


Можно, но не на все


----------



## Ваня

^^ Омск в этот список входит (те на которые днем смотреть нельзя)?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ekko said:


> Там ***** ворчали как-то, что все время баннеры из России-ночные. Якобы на русские города нельзя смотреть днем, настолько они уродливы. Давайте, действительно, хотя бы вечерные сумеречные, либо дневные. Идеально подойдет баннер Челябинска.


Вы больше их слушайте, они ещё и не такое расскажут :colgate:

Большинство баннеров от нас не ночные.


----------



## Brad

Radiokott said:


> 3й норм, обожаю ППС, но вот *эта трава* и камень слева крупным планом не в тему


Это не трава, а еще две доминанты


----------



## SAE United

osmant said:


> SAE United, давай уже баннер Ярославля, чего ждать!


Есть! Я его сделал


----------



## osmant

Ну да, именно этот вид я и предполагал. Думал правда ещё которосльную беседку захватить....

Имхо, однозначно отправлять!


----------



## SAE United

Беседка там тоже видна, как раз удачно вписалась между фонарями и струями фонтана, ничто ее не закрывает. До 5 утра вчера над этим баннером сидел трудился


----------



## Ваня

Выбираем баннер для Омска

*1.*



*2.*



*3.*



*4.*



*5.*



*6.*



*7.*


----------



## ikeamen

не годятся. труб практически нет.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Плоско всё, 4-й более-менее


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну вот какие есть



ikeamen said:


> не годятся. труб практически нет.


ну как жеж, на 4 и 5 есть:cheers: правда, немного


----------



## Омич

Ваня;115869247 said:


> ^^ Омск в этот список входит (те на которые днем смотреть нельзя)?


Омск особенный, на него даже ночью лучше не смотреть.




Ваня;115920240 said:


> Выбираем баннер для Омска


Все убоги, убери их отсюда, не позорься.


----------



## Ваня

Омич;115924039 said:


> Все убоги, убери их отсюда, не позорься.


^^


Омич;115796345 said:


> Жизнь такая штука, что не всегда всё получается так, как ты хочешь.


:naughty:


----------



## Brad

это не баннеры Омска убоги, а просто сам Омск - гм. для внутреннего потребления.

Для Баннера Ярославля явно нужно другое освещение. Такое (освещение и вымученное качество) выставлять нельзя.


----------



## Accel

Судя по крайнему правому фонарю - недоперевымучал.


----------



## AutoUnion

А Словения в своём репертуаре уже абсолютно узнаваемом 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=SI

Мои оценки им продолжают снижаться.


----------



## **RS**

Казань









Нск









Севастополь









Сочи


----------



## alley cat

Две курортные столицы нормальные. 

Новосибирску, сразу кол, так как не скайлайн, а в Казани есть кремль, его и надо тиражировать.


----------



## ikeamen

У нск ракурс конечно ужасен. Еще и зимой
Казань в ясную погоду надо. Кремль уже был


----------



## Ваня

Вот еще немного баннеров Омска:


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Две курортные столицы нормальные.


давно ли Севастополь стал курортной столицей? Всегда таковой в Крыму считал Ялту.


----------



## Brad

получается, в Ярославле фонтанов и соборов больше, чем зданий.


----------



## SAE United

Brad said:


> получается, в Ярославле фонтанов и соборов больше, чем зданий.


У тебя наверное получается ещё, что в Нью-Йорке воды больше чем земли, а в Шанхае полгорода это краны и люди в балаклавах. В интересном мире ты наверное живешь, спасибо что поделился будем знать :lol:


----------



## Demisgr77

Солнечный утренний Российский баннер:


----------



## Омич

неочень


----------



## Ваня

^^ с экспертным мнением сложно не согласиться.


----------



## Radiokott

ниачём


----------



## Demisgr77

Чем вам не нравится? Ночные баннеры ведь надоели, Сити и Высоцкий тоже надоели. А тут солнечный дневной баннер, причем классический скайлаин.


----------



## Brad

Demisgr77 said:


> Чем вам не нравится? Ночные баннеры ведь надоели, Сити и Высоцкий тоже надоели. А тут солнечный дневной баннер, причем *классический скайлаин.*


Что значит *классический скайлайн* на примере этого баннера?


----------



## Demisgr77

Вот вся фотка:


----------



## Brad

Так как ответа нет, то распространюсь по поводу классического скайлайна.
Ясно, что речь не идет об историческом классическом скайлайне, где присутствуют соборы и башни - их в Ебурге на скайлайне не видно.
К настоящему времени сложилось впечатление о классическом современном урбанистическом скайлайне, который образуется из высоких зданий города. Обычно высота зданий значительно больше их ширины, что мы не наблюдаем на этой фотке Ебурга 
Чем больше линия горизонта похожа на гору, тем ближе скайлайн к классическому.


















А на этой фотке ни сами здания, ни ими образуемая линия горизонта очень далеки от* классического* скайлайна.










Он больше соответствует скайлайну Киева, который тоже не назовешь классическим


----------



## Brad

[/QUOTE]


----------



## beaver-hero

давайте забудем про эту картинку, хотя бы на время.
Во-первых - она старая
Во-вторых - через год-два обещают построить здание Русской медной компании от Нормана Фостера, как раз на месте, входящем в этот кадр. Плюс ещё одно относительно интересное и относительно же высокое здание, которое будет чуть левее этого кадра. Но вообще - этот вид как-то не особо под баннер подходит.


----------



## alley cat

> давайте забудем про эту картинку, хотя бы на время.


Сейчас ситуация в корне поменялась, братья славяне, потопят любой красоты наш баннер. Так что не вижу смысла особо тут чего-то выжидать, типа остекления Исети, и Демидова.

Есть хорошая картинка надо отправлять. Челябинцы вон в этом смысле молодцы, не стесняются, в итоге мы часто видим Челябинск, а небоскрёбная столица России, раз в полтора года появляется.


----------



## osmant

"небоскрёбная столица России"? :nuts:


----------



## Demisgr77

beaver-hero said:


> давайте забудем про эту картинку, хотя бы на время.
> Во-первых - она старая
> Во-вторых - через год-два обещают построить здание Русской медной компании от Нормана Фостера, как раз на месте, входящем в этот кадр. Плюс ещё одно относительно интересное и относительно же высокое здание, которое будет чуть левее этого кадра. Но вообще - этот вид как-то не особо под баннер подходит.


Ну да, ещё "Дипломат". Но че ждать то, ведь такого баннера не было ни разу от Екб. Чем интересен данный баннер, тем что на нем почти все здания абсолютно новые и не типовые, то есть не стены квартирные, и пр.


----------



## Baumgarten1

beaver-hero said:


> Во-вторых - через год-два обещают построить здание Русской медной компании от Нормана Фостера


можно сцылку?


----------



## Brad

Кстати, Вы утаили от общественности всю фотку 



Demisgr77 said:


> Вот *вся фотка*:


Ваш же баннер чуть шире вправо



Demisgr77 said:


> Солнечный утренний Российский баннер:


----------



## osmant

Предлагаю от себя лично два варианта баннера для... Пскова! Фотки сделал сам во время своей летней поездки.



















PS^ буду очень рад, если понравится не одному мне!


----------



## alley cat

Первая путёвая, меньше видно облачного неба, и больше видно мощные фортификационные сооружения.


----------



## Brad

Мало зданий вообще, а на втором баннере еще меньше.
При наличие первого баннера, второй можно было и не предлагать.


----------



## osmant

чет не оценил?..


----------



## Kogan

^^ Islam a bad.


----------



## jackass94

я про Хухуй говорил


----------



## Askario

Калязин?


----------



## osmant

Идея сама конечно неплоха, но... как-то эта одинокая церковь, в отличие от того же Боголюбова, не особо на баннере смотрится.. Опять же, благодаря краскам заката теряются ее собственные краски, превращая церковь лишь в силуэт. Может. попробовать что-нить другое с этой же самой колокольней поискать?
Имхо, с позиции "уникальности места и страны в целом" можно и отправить, но больше трех с половиной этот баннер не наберет.


----------



## vegorv

Калязин - супер! как свежий глоток среди серых и однобразных баннеров


----------



## alley cat

osmant said:


> Идея сама конечно неплоха, но... как-то эта одинокая церковь, в отличие от того же Боголюбова, не особо на баннере смотрится.. Опять же, благодаря краскам заката теряются ее собственные краски, превращая церковь лишь в силуэт. Может. попробовать что-нить другое с этой же самой колокольней поискать?
> Имхо, с позиции "уникальности места и страны в целом" можно и отправить, но больше трех с половиной этот баннер не наберет.


Согласен по искать что-то ещё с Калязиным можно. 

На счет оценок не согласен, пора уже об них забыть, на фоне "братской любви" к нам соседних славянских народов, и наших санкции ещё некоторым народам.


----------



## Askario

Голосуем? 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## ikeamen

2 или 5


----------



## flatron

первый или 3-й


----------



## reapers

2 или 6


----------



## osmant

2-й или 4-й.


----------



## Askario

Мне нравятся 2 и 4. Пока побеждает 2.


----------



## Tokion

3 или 6


----------



## SAE United

5-ый


----------



## Kira_

2 , 5


----------



## flatron

никак не могу понять что хорошего во втором? Бесцветный и невыразительный.
В этой затопленной колокольне самое главное романтика и атмосферность. И именно этого напрочь лишен второй баннер. Потому или первый или третий.


----------



## gorkill

1 и 2


----------



## Roman1994

1, 5


----------



## Radiokott

1,6


----------



## osmant

flatron said:


> никак не могу понять что хорошего во втором? Бесцветный и невыразительный.
> В этой затопленной колокольне самое главное романтика и атмосферность. И именно этого напрочь лишен второй баннер. Потому или первый или третий.


Дак собственно сама колокольня (как архитектурный объект) наиболее выразительно "прорисована". Контуры четкие, просматриваются все ярусы, виден цвет. Плюс водная гладь дает ощущение бескрайности. На первом баннере сама колокольня видна нечетко, размытая она слегонца, третий - слишком "шумный". Поэтому второй или четвертый )))))


----------



## Topoliok

1-й


----------



## Teamsky

первый выигрывает водной гладью


----------



## Ritmo-F

Askario said:


> Голосуем?
> 
> 1.


Я за этот.


----------



## osmant

jackass94 said:


> я про Хухуй говорил


сегодня что-то из той же оперы...


----------



## son_of_the_sun

2-й. Белая колокольня, белые облака, зеркало воды. Всё это выглядит как-то монументально, атмосферно. Единственный минус — фотография слегка обесцвечена.

Главное, скажите Яну, что бы он прямо на баннере прописал, что это колокольня и в описании — что она стоит на островке посреди воды.



> The Kalyazin Bell Tower is a Neoclassical campanile rising to a height of 74.5 metres (244 ft) over the waters of the Uglich Reservoir on the Volga River opposite the old town of Kalyazin, in Tver Oblast, northwestern Russia.


----------



## sezha

пятый


----------



## ikeamen

Askario said:


> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


никакой атмосферности нет в 1-м
четкое отражение башни не входит - получается эффект обрезанных ног.

+ вечерние надоели. у нас дневных баннеров нормальных не было толком
+ четко видно все здание. посмотрите на 1 и на 2. на втором здание выглядит выше. архитектурно ведь, действительно.
+ четкое небо на 2 и 5. 
+ на 1-м кусок неба пересвечен, а на краях темнотища. 
+ 2 и 5 резкость изображения выше.
+ атмосферность второму баннеру добавляет low saturation своершенно не испортивший баннер
артефакты сжатия видны почти на всех баннерах. но в сохраненнии в png этого можно избежать.


----------



## Ваня

Они все классные, но лучше 1 и 6


----------



## NickNN

Любой, кроме 1 и 3.


----------



## vegorv

3,6. 4й неплох,но горизонт завален


----------



## Baumgarten1

я бы лучше отсюда вырезал
http://aero-photo.ru/sfericheskie-panoramy/sfericheskie-panoramy-s-vozduha/20-kalyazin.html


----------



## Askario

Аэрофото плохо влазит в формат.


----------



## osmant

Ну почему? Если очень постараться в выборе ракурса, вполне можно что-нибудь найти. Просто от балды, не выходя из-за стола:








Специально поубирал все виды берега и неба, чтобы создалось впечатление "а-ля Атлантида", города, поднимающегося из дна моря. а если посидеть с полчаса хотя б, можно и правда чего интересного создать.


----------



## ikeamen

Это же круто!^^


----------



## Askario

Зато с лесами масштаб другой.


----------



## SAE United

^^

Вот это уже поинтересней, из всех нравится больше всех пока kay:


----------



## flatron

osmant said:


> Дак собственно сама колокольня (как архитектурный объект) наиболее выразительно "прорисована". Контуры четкие, просматриваются все ярусы, виден цвет. Плюс водная гладь дает ощущение бескрайности. На первом баннере сама колокольня видна нечетко, размытая она слегонца, третий - слишком "шумный". Поэтому второй или четвертый )))))


да там не нужна прорисованность колокольни. Не в этом фишка. Фишка в атмосфере!


----------



## Askario

Отправил в лучшем качестве пнг.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116584341#post116584341


----------



## Baumgarten1

перешарп на фото


----------



## ikeamen

да не, вполне норм.


----------



## kakdali

Дублин хрущи рекламирует.


----------



## ikeamen

Псков пошёл


----------



## osmant

Ага! правда, Ян почему-то Description не вставил, люди и не поймут, что на фотке... Ну да ладно, я все равно рад!


----------



## SAE United

В комментариях написал описание, так что теперь поймут


----------



## osmant

комментарии иногда лучше не читать )) Хотя пока никто в сторону России откровенно не нагадил.


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> комментарии иногда лучше не читать )) Хотя пока никто в сторону России откровенно не нагадил.


У них просто еще не наступила полночь))
Через десять минут польется из говнометов)


----------



## osmant

Ну вот и правда, стоило проснуться - как все овном завалили! Сделайте меня модератором, буду сидеть и все эти профашистские комменты в адрес России чистить! Удивляюсь, почему никто из наших этого не делает (в отличие от тех же украинцев и поляков).


----------



## SAE United

Да неплохо было бы раздать бриги особо упоротым, как поляк модератор делал. Впрочем думаю к вечеру комментарии к этому баннеру просто закроют совсем и всё.


----------



## osmant

ну я б лично особо многих и не бригал, чтоб напряженность не возрастала, но вот эту ?!ню про фашизм и псковскую дивизию точно б затер.


----------



## Ваня

я бы удивился если бы все сплошь ставили пятерки и укры, и поляки, вот это было бы действиттельно что то не то, а так все по плану... А что касается модеров, то тут тоже все ясно, боятся из норы вылезть и почистить всякую мерзопакость.


----------



## msasha_65

А с чего вы взяли, что у наших (да и вообще у любых) модераторов есть такая техническая возможность - модерировать баннерный раздел? :nuts:
Это привилегия администрации Форума.

Случай же с польским модератором говорит лишь о нечистоплотности польского модератора, не более. (никто не имеет права наказывать юзеров в других, не модерируемым им разделах).


----------



## Ваня

^^ а польского модератора кто нибудь наказал?


----------



## Cargo Ready

Может на баннер мою сестру?


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> (никто не имеет права наказывать юзеров в других, не модерируемым им разделах).


то есть вы ходите за нашими юзерами по международным веткам и читаете все посты которые они там пишут?
инновации модерирования прям..


----------



## osmant

по всем веткам уже свою сестру протащил... тебе какую часть тела на баннер вырезать?


----------



## Ваня

Мешок не желтый, общественность не оценит


----------



## Cargo Ready

osmant said:


> по всем веткам уже свою сестру протащил... тебе какую часть тела на баннер вырезать?


мне кажется верхняя более подходит нет ?


----------



## osmant

ну ты попробуй, а мы оценим


----------



## osmant

Ярославль на баннере!!


----------



## Ваня

политсрач продолжается:banana:


----------



## osmant

неее, про ярославскую дивизию ведь никто не слышал ))))


----------



## beaver-hero

да, качество фотки плоховатое вышло, ореолы вокруг фонарей, перебрали с обработкой...


----------



## xfury

Резкость выкрутили слишком..


----------



## gorkill

Это святое свечение.


----------



## flatron

Баннеру заслуженный тройбан.


----------



## Ваня

Разные казлы баннер заминусили


----------



## soloveich

Пора пройтись с визитами по странам БРИК


----------



## osmant

да ладно, скоро уже Калязин будет


----------



## gorkill

osmant said:


> да ладно, скоро уже Калязин будет


... колы получать от ЕС


----------



## osmant

ну да, говоря словами Омича, "колокольня же одна...."


----------



## flatron

osmant said:


> да ладно, скоро уже Калязин будет


ну там хоть баннер нормальный. А тут за что ставить хорошие баллы? За три струи воды?


----------



## flatron

> 1/5 **** the USA for Iraq, Yugoslavia, Vietnam, Japan, Grenada, Panama, Somalia, Haiti, Afghanistan, Cambodia, Cuba, Libya. **** the USA for creation of Islamic terrorism, color revolutions, constant lie. Also city on a photo - piece of dog shit as all America and her stupid inhabitants. Typical ugly american shit.



ну вот такие комменты от некой Лариски.насчёт американского баннера ни у кого же не вызывают возмущения?


----------



## osmant

спора нет...


----------



## alley cat

Как-то странно посредине дня Чинчон, на Брисбен поменяли.


----------



## Ваня

^^ мож глюк, тоже на это обратил внимание.


----------



## vartal

Слушайте, а чего так зачастили баннеры ставить из США? Чуть ли не каждый день?


----------



## AutoUnion

vartal said:


> Слушайте, а чего так зачастили баннеры ставить из США? Чуть ли не каждый день?


За последние 5 дней это уже 4-й (!?)


----------



## Ваня

Парад амеровских баннеров, что то им колов никто не ставит и не пишет про военную агрессию...


----------



## flatron

Ваня;117037297 said:


> Парад амеровских баннеров, что то им колов никто не ставит и не пишет про военную агрессию...


Лариска пишет.


----------



## Veteran1812

^^
Саур-Могилу


----------



## AutoUnion

Прямо какой-то месячник американских баннеров идёт!


----------



## Shwed

Шикарная панорама Новороссийска.



gelio said:


>


----------



## flatron

жуть конечно.


----------



## Shwed

Где жуть?


----------



## ikeamen

какой Н-ск город маленький оказывается..


----------



## Domashniy

Примерно 310 тысяч населения...


----------



## RussoPartizano

Ну вот, сегодня не Штаты


----------



## flatron

Shwed said:


> Где жуть?


да на 90% снимка жуть. Какие-то карьеры,краны,ямы и трубы.


----------



## vartal

flatron said:


> жуть конечно.


Если российское - то для тебя обязательно жуть?


----------



## ikeamen

Фотка реально неудачная. 

При том что Новороссийск красивейший город с прекрасным южным климатом


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Питер 

Автор: Виктор Алексеевич


----------



## flatron

vartal said:


> Если российское - то для тебя обязательно жуть?


причем тут российское или нет? для меня если жуть,то это жуть,не важно какая страна сфоткана. А для тебя,если российское,то значит всегда прекрасно?
Я кстати 90% российских баннеров ставил пятерки. Если они мне не нравились,то просто не голосовал.
Несколько баннеров сам отправлял на шапку.


----------



## vartal

flatron said:


> причем тут российское или нет? для меня если жуть,то это жуть,не важно какая страна сфоткана. А для тебя,если российское,то значит всегда прекрасно?
> Я кстати 90% российских баннеров ставил пятерки. Если они мне не нравились,то просто не голосовал.
> Несколько баннеров сам отправлял на шапку.


Интересно тогда, а эта картинка тебе чем понравилась?


----------



## Fasterovich

Evgeni60rus said:


> Питер
> 
> Автор: Виктор Алексеевич


не айс, к сожалению...


----------



## forzen

Evgeni60rus said:


> Питер
> 
> Автор: Виктор Алексеевич


Ракурс потенциально интересный, но ничего же не видно. Как будто, краски смешивали и получилось такое пятно.


----------



## forzen

От Петербурга можно было бы подобное отправить, но исходное фото, очень невысокого качества.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну кстати последним баннером с изображением Сити был вот этот:



от 9 февраля 2012 года ( с фотки от лета 2011) ......... пора-бы и московский новый посылать.


----------



## forzen

ужос. Кто это посылал?


----------



## ikeamen

иносранец какой-то


----------



## Topoliok

:lol::lol::lol: Днепропетровский баннер - фотошоп!

Сравните здание слева:



V.BOBR said:


> да и ФШ никто не запрещал)
> 
> 
> я так на прошлом баннере ЖК Западная Стена достраивал, второй корпус, который стоит в заморозке





V.BOBR said:


> второй вариант, только с фотожопом :lol:
> если в таком виде, то я даже за него голос отдать готов


----------



## **RS**

Сделал я на днях такую нарезочку 
*БАННЕРЫ РОССИИ!!!*
*Пятигорск*









*Петропавловск-Камчатский*









*Владикавказ*









*Грозный*









*Саранск*









*Севастополь*









*Самара*









*Владивосток*


----------



## Topoliok

Почти все хороши, но Саранск просто шикарно вышел!


----------



## alley cat

Topoliok said:


> Почти все хороши, но Саранск просто шикарно вышел!


Будь-то и не Саранск вовсе, а Ашхабад, какой-то. )


----------



## forzen

Горы нравятся. Владивостока тоже. Жаль только, что Владивосток уже похожий рассматривали, и с Петропавловск-Камчатским у меня какое-то дежавю.
У Владикавказа шикарные горы и никакие дома.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Ого, Самару такой не видел ещё, Грозный то же хорошо!


----------



## alley cat

Как раз у Самары похожий баннер уже был:









http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&bannerday=20101008


----------



## Stanislav.

Пятигорск и Самара хороши.


----------



## flatron

Саранск убил. Что там такое построили?

Сегодняшний Роттердам чудо,как хорош! :cheers:


----------



## croomm

Горные баннеры хорошо вышли. Владикавказ просто отлично!


----------



## ikeamen

**RS** said:


> Сделал я на днях такую нарезочку
> *БАННЕРЫ РОССИИ!!!*


все надо скопом отправлять!
будет нашим ответом чемберленам серии US баннеров


----------



## **RS**

Я с таким расчетом и сделал  первые 5 надо точно отправлять!


----------



## ikeamen

а с авторством всё ок?


----------



## NickNN

**RS** said:


> Сделал я на днях такую нарезочку


Если честно, то почти всё ни о чём. 
Либо месиво огней в темноте, либо нищета и разруха.
Неплохо смотрится Севастополь за счет совмещения двух точек зрения, но на 5 это не тянет.


----------



## NickNN

**RS** said:


> Я с таким расчетом и сделал  *первые 5 надо точно отправлять!*


Упаси Боже! Треш на фото Грозного и Саранска особливо лютый.


----------



## **RS**

ikeamen said:


> а с авторством всё ок?


Я не запомнил авторов, но исходные фото легко найти в сети.



NickNN said:


> Если честно, то почти всё ни о чём.
> Либо месиво огней в темноте, либо нищета и разруха.


99% баннеров на шапке такие  Зачастую баннеры городов из других стран набирают хорошие баллы не за счет красивого скайлайна, а из-за живописной природы на фоне.


----------



## Radiokott

Саранск решил поспорить с Йошкар-Олой за звание Столицы Китча? Жестоко.

Севастополь самый лучший, Владивосток еще более-менее. Ну и Грозный можно. Остальное ни о чем.


----------



## Topoliok

а тем временем от России вот такие уже заявлены:



Syndroma said:


> Title: Mottevchahl Refuge
> 
> Original by me, September 10, 2014
> 
> Location: Nothern Ural Mountains, Russia
> 
> Info: The hut was built by indigenous Mansi reindeer herders. It is located in an extremely remote place, a hundred km away from the nearest human settlement, near mountains Mottevchahl and Otorten (of the Dyatlov Pass fame). Reindeer herders, hikers, offroaders and hermits find shelter inside. It's a tiny oasis of civilization in a harsh environment of the Nothern Mountains.





Askario said:


> Trying another photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title: Kalyazin
> Location: Kalyazin, Tver region, Russia
> Info: Kalyazin Bell Tower (1800, 74.5m) is the only building left after the old town was submerged during dam construction in 1940.
> 
> © Andrey Sherbakov


----------



## Псаки

Topoliok said:


> а тем временем от России вот такие уже заявлены:


Жесть какая-то. Первый баннер вообще никакого отношения к городским скайланам не имеет.
Второй баннер получит кучу колов за "совесткое варварство", а какие-нибудь поляки напишут, что город затопили вместе с людьми.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Ого, как масштабненько получилось!

Я думаю есть большие шансы на успех у Пятигорска, Грозного и Владивостока.

Пятигорск - очнь "мимимишно", но в рейтинге такие баннеры всегда в топе - в пример баннер из Словении, сейчас на втором месте.

Грозный - и скайлайн и хэппи салют, они тоже всегда в топе! Смотрим на Вьетнам - 4 место.

Владивосток - портовый город, с крупным судном и красивым вантовым мостом - Токио, 3 место


----------



## Псаки

vartal said:


> Да неужели?


Да.
Баннер должен быть городским. Плюс к этому даже сама картинка природы не такая уж впечатляющая.


vartal said:


> А ваш ник - нормальный?


Вполне.


----------



## Syndroma

Если сегодняшний баннер кажется вам убогим, то вы просто не понимаете контекста. Иногда даже простая сарайка может быть комфортнее всех небоскрёбов мира. Сарайка под Моттевчахлем — удивительное место, с которым у меня связаны одни из самых ярких воспоминаний в жизни. Если будете в тех местах, рекомендую в неё заглянуть.









Более подробно о сегодняшнем баннере:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117543134&postcount=344


----------



## alley cat

^^ Жаль истуканы Маньпупунёр, тебя встретили туманом, то был бы вообще супер баннер, но и этот зачот. 









http://gori-reki.ru/static/img/0000/0000/3857/3857277.hjixnjtnsm.jpg


----------



## ZSM-5

> The hut was built by indigenous Mansi reindeer herders.


Тут есть небольшая фактическая ошибка: эта сарайка была построена вовсе не манси, а кем-то типа эпидемиологов, чтобы жить в ней во время прививок или наблюдений за северными оленями. Неподалеку от этой сарайки есть еще интересный объект - холм из камней, который выглядит как рукотворный объект: он не порос абсолютно ничем, и все камни имеют небольшой размер, т.е. все это выглядит так, как будто где-то неподалеку рыли шахту или что-то в этом роде, а эти камни - выбраная порода. Правда, никаких "дырок" в земле, откуда эта порода могла быть вынута, поблизости не наблюдается  Некоторые "дятловеды" рассматривают все это как признаки того, что в тех местах велась какая-то деятельность, связанная с ракетами и военными, что и явилось причной гибели группы Дятлова. Я, как признанный "дятловед"  , был на перевале в 2013 г, и у меня даже есть несколько "научных исследований" некоторых аспектов - например, по радиации, и по знаменитому "34-у кадру": http://taina.li/forum/index.php?board=63.0

За баннер, естественно, поставил высшую оценку  Огромное спасибо за интересные фотографии из тех мест! Я сам все еще хочу добраться и до Мань-Пупов.


----------



## Syndroma

ZSM-5 said:


> Тут есть небольшая фактическая ошибка: эта сарайка была построена вовсе не манси, а кем-то типа эпидемиологов, чтобы жить в ней во время прививок или наблюдений за северными оленями.


 Возможно вы путаете эту сарайку со старой, что под Яныгхачечахлем. Новую сарайку построил некий Илья Самолнар, о чём многократно указано внутри на стенах. Насколько мне известно, это манси, живущий около озера Турват. Они завезли стройматериалы зимой на снегоходах, а строительством уже занимались летом.


----------



## ZSM-5

Syndroma said:


> Возможно вы путаете эту сарайку со старой, что под Яныгхачечахлем.


Да, действительно попутал - та сарайка намного старше (лет 30), и не обшита рубероидом. Спасибо за наставление на путь истиный!


----------



## Askario

Наконец-то Калязин :banana:


----------



## bus driver

Отличный баннер!


----------



## ikeamen

первый вариант был лучше


----------



## osmant

Че-та на удивление сильная оценка держится. то ли поляки и западные братья не прочухали, что это Россия, то ли ставят большие оценки как символу советского террора.


----------



## raisonnable

Ну фото реально гуд, даже укротролль Андрийко об этом написал.


----------



## Askario

osmant said:


> Че-та на удивление сильная оценка держится. то ли поляки и западные братья не прочухали, что это Россия, то ли ставят большие оценки как символу советского террора.


Общее количество оценок даже чуть выше среднего для российских баннеров, и колов намного больше, чем у Ханоя или Далласа, так что все прочухали. Просто баннер интересный, поэтому средняя оценка неплохая.


----------



## @rtem

А что так великоукры на великобритов за баннер взъелись7


----------



## NickNN

@rtem said:


> А что так великоукры на великобритов за баннер взъелись7


попутали с Петербургом


----------



## Radiokott

@rtem said:


> А что так великоукры на великобритов за баннер взъелись7


где? вроде вполне верноподданические комменты и оценки у них


----------



## [email protected]

^^ западноукропские бараны и сегодня в комментах жгут. Это уже, похоже, неизлечимо - дерьмоток головного мозга тяжелое заболевание.


----------



## Ritmo-F

[email protected] said:


> ^^ западноукропские бараны и сегодня в комментах жгут. Это уже, похоже, неизлечимо - дерьмоток головного мозга тяжелое заболевание.


Не ну, а что им еще делать то? Крым назад забрали как у самых последних лохов, их недострана разваливается, все деньги идут на войну со своими же гражданами, где они огребают по полной, на Российской шеи уже не посидеть как раньше. 
Вот только и остается типо "оригинально" срать в комментах да скакать.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ritmo-F said:


> Не ну, а что им еще делать то? Крым назад забрали как у самых послед и остается типо "оригинально" срать в комментах да скакать.


Ну уже 3-й баннер в подряд устраивают какой-то комичный срач, пора-бы администрации и забанить нахер этих умников


----------



## kakdali

Вот Эдмонтон сегодняшний нравится. Таким имхо должен быть город для жизни, зелень, простор, рельеф, немного высоток, разнообразная архитектура, водоемы и желательно немного старины.


----------



## Siberius

Неплохой материал для Нского баннера, как думаете?










Фото Александра Ощепкова
взято с сайта НГС http://realty.ngs.ru/articles/1981411/


----------



## Ваня

^^ :yes: ага, только надо взять левее и будет суперkay:


----------



## Siberius

Тогда прошу модераторов отправить этот вариант


----------



## ikeamen

качество оригинала печальное. может постараться у автора выпросить оригинал? или хотя бы фотку в 2-3 мегапикселя..


----------



## ikeamen

выпросил у Александра оригинал панорамки 

шарпить вот только красиво не умею. лайтрума у меня нет.


----------



## Siberius

Номер 2 хорош


----------



## **RS**

Композиционно самый лучший баннер - третий, с мостом по центру. Только на нем мост не теряется в плоском скайлайне и черных пятнах леса с рекой.


----------



## Siberius

Имхо на второй синева в нижнем правом углу - самое то под наше не самое короткое название, будет зачетно смотреться!


----------



## Topoliok

а мне наоборот второй композиционно больше нравится - в нем есть ощущение перспективы, мост как бы зовет в путь. Отражение в реке добавляет картинке плюсов....А простое расположение моста по середине слишком топорно акцентирует внимание исключительно на нем, как будто выставить мост и есть самоцель... от плоского скайлайна это нисколько не отвлекает, ИМХО


----------



## ogonek

2ой


----------



## vegorv

2й


----------



## Ritmo-F

№2


----------



## ikeamen

ну раз второй, значит второй
вiдправляю


----------



## jackass94

показалось, что опять какой-то наш мухосранск сегодня на баннере


----------



## Teamsky

Topoliok said:


> а мне наоборот второй композиционно больше нравится - в нем есть ощущение перспективы, мост как бы зовет в путь. Отражение в реке добавляет картинке плюсов....А простое расположение моста по середине слишком топорно акцентирует внимание исключительно на нем, как будто выставить мост и есть самоцель... от плоского скайлайна это нисколько не отвлекает, ИМХО


с другой стороны на 2м город хуже видно -одни огни


----------



## Topoliok

было бы на что смотреть... хотя я очкарик, мож чего не могу разглядеть


----------



## vartal

Слушайте, персонаж с ником *PAM3AH AXMATOBИЧ*, который троллит при любом случае в адрес России - это очередной клон небезыствестного *Andriyko*?


----------



## Radiokott

vartal said:


> персонаж с ником *PAM3AH AXMATOBИЧ*, который троллит при любом случае в адрес России - это очередной клон небезыствестного *Andriyko*?


да. абсолютно упоротый чувак, просто сферический ***** в вакууме


----------



## ikeamen

Topoliok said:


> было бы на что смотреть... хотя я очкарик, мож чего не могу разглядеть


очкарик-толстячок


----------



## Topoliok

ты меня с кем-то путаешь. Я вполне в нормальной форме, хотя конечно не астеник.

Новосиб, кстати на 23-е поставили.


----------



## ikeamen

ты даже не понял, что я не про телосложение?


----------



## ekko

Имхо, лучший баннер на Земле.


AutoUnion said:


> готовый супер банер Москвы


----------



## Radiokott

не лучший, но один из. Классный, надо отправлять, предварительно нормально обработав


----------



## vartal

ekko said:


> Имхо, лучший баннер на Земле.


Если честно, то Сити тут выглядит, как будто тупо вырезанным откуда-то и вставленным в это фото неумелым пользователем фотошопа...


----------



## Beomnaegol

ikeamen said:


> выпросил у Александра оригинал панорамки
> 
> шарпить вот только красиво не умею. лайтрума у меня нет.


 Смотрю, новосибирцы-то какие молодцы! Мостиком таким живеньким обзавелись!


----------



## Beomnaegol

flatron said:


> причем тут российское или нет? для меня если жуть,то это жуть,не важно какая страна сфоткана. А для тебя,если российское,то значит всегда прекрасно?
> Я кстати 90% российских баннеров ставил пятерки. Если они мне не нравились,то просто не голосовал.
> Несколько баннеров сам отправлял на шапку.


 Я бы и не оправдывался даже. Если фотка - реальная жуть, то что тут такого? Если Новороссийск - красивый город, то что над ним стебаться, выставляя пэзэр?hno:


----------



## Topoliok

ikeamen said:


> ты даже не понял, что я не про телосложение?


просто я предпочел думать в этом ключе, а оказалось, что все таки у тебя безмерная фантазия, граничащая с озабоченностью. :lol:


----------



## Gkublok

Beomnaegol said:


> Я бы и не оправдывался даже. Если фотка - реальная жуть, то что тут такого? Если Новороссийск - красивый город, то что над ним стебаться, выставляя пэзэр?hno:


А Новоросс тут причем? :nuts:


----------



## RussoPartizano

vartal said:


> Если честно, то Сити тут выглядит, как будто тупо вырезанным откуда-то и вставленным в это фото неумелым пользователем фотошопа...


Москва - город контрастов!
А баннер просто офигенный


----------



## Ваня

^^ согласен, московский баннер просто великолепен:cheers:


----------



## Beomnaegol

Gkublok said:


> А Новоросс тут причем? :nuts:


 А это что тогда? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117493867&postcount=9443


----------



## Gkublok

Beomnaegol said:


> А это что тогда?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117493867&postcount=9443


А, ты про этот пост двухмесячной давности...


----------



## Fasterovich

По мне так с московским сити можно было и поинтереснее баннер выбрать. Подобных картинок со стеной небоскребов, да и в большем их количестве на SSC было выше крыши.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Выберите и предложите. Я полагаю, всем будет любопытно взглянуть на ваш вариант :cheers: Если что, отправим и его.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Отправил Москву.


----------



## ikeamen

сжат сильно баннер. жпег-артефакты видно. пнг надо сохранять.


----------



## vartal

son_of_the_sun said:


> Отправил Москву.


Много не получит. А учитывая ещё и "любовь" к нам некоторых, то может занять достойное место где-нибудь в самом низу списка.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ikeamen said:


> сжат сильно баннер. жпег-артефакты видно. пнг надо сохранять.


Для пробы сделал заново и сохранил в пнг, какой-то он размытый вышел. Может, конечно, делал чего-то не то.


----------



## ikeamen

первый ПЕРЕшарплен. второй НЕДОшарплен 
шарпни второй и будет норм)


----------



## AutoUnion

В этом месяце уже четвёртый баннер от Канады  К чему-бы это?


----------



## RussoPartizano

Fasterovich said:


> По мне так с московским сити можно было и поинтереснее баннер выбрать. Подобных картинок со стеной небоскребов, да и в большем их количестве на SSC было выше крыши.


Так на небоскребном форуме и должны быть картинки с небоскребами, и чем выше и больше - тем лучше, разве нет? Меня лично наоборот удивляет, когда здесь появляются баннеры, на кт какие-нибудь горы-замки и ни одного небоскреба.


----------



## RussoPartizano

vartal said:


> Много не получит. А учитывая ещё и "любовь" к нам некоторых, то может занять достойное место где-нибудь в самом низу списка.


И какая разница? Главное, что на всех страницах форума сутки будет висеть офигительнейший баннер и радовать глаз:banana:


----------



## flatron

RussoPartizano said:


> И какая разница? Главное, что на всех страницах форума сутки будет висеть офигительнейший баннер и радовать глаз:banana:


Баннер хороший,но не стоит преувеличивать его офигительность. Бвали баннеры и получше и даже у Москвы.


----------



## RussoPartizano

flatron said:


> Баннер хороший,но не стоит преувеличивать его офигительность. Бвали баннеры и получше и даже у Москвы.


Бывали. Так я каждому радуюсь, пока что не пресытился


----------



## Beomnaegol

flatron said:


> Баннер хороший,но не стоит преувеличивать его офигительность. Бвали баннеры и получше и даже у Москвы.


 Да ладно Вам:lol: Москва же у нас в стране, как маленький ребёнок, которого все ублажают. Вот сейчас у этого ребёнка новая игрушка - небоскрёбы. Сейчас городок играет в Нью-Йорк. Наивно, по-детски, но старательно. Пусть. Наиграется. Заметьте, всюду тулятся виды этих безобразнейших громад над древнерусским городом. Жуть, конечно, но пройдёт время и это будет очередной вехой развития Москвы, хотя и вряд ли самой уважаемой. 
Самое главное, чтобы вы в Петербурге, на мой взгляд, самом привлекательном городе России, не наделали глупостей, которые с завидным постоянством и настойчивостью делаются в Москве уже не одно десятилетие...
Москва как-то уж очень яростно и целенаправленно устремилась в никуда. Наверно, поэтому и не хочется её навещать вовсе...Согласитесь, или я пролечу 9 часов до Москвы, или - час-два до Сеула, Токио или Гонконга...И в Сеуле, Токио и Гонконге я увижу Сеул, Токио и Гонконг. А в Москве я увижу недоразумения, с дикими претензиями на нечто, но замешанные на противоречивых русских дрожжах...Что попало


----------



## Иллидан

Beomnaegol said:


> Да ладно Вам:lol: Москва же у нас в стране, как маленький ребёнок, которого все ублажают. Вот сейчас у этого ребёнка новая игрушка - небоскрёбы. Сейчас городок играет в Нью-Йорк. Наивно, по-детски, но старательно. Пусть. Наиграется. Заметьте, всюду тулятся виды этих безобразнейших громад над древнерусским городом. Жуть, конечно, но пройдёт время и это будет очередной вехой развития Москвы, хотя и вряд ли самой уважаемой.
> Самое главное, чтобы вы в Петербурге, на мой взгляд, самом привлекательном городе России, не наделали глупостей, которые с завидным постоянством и настойчивостью делаются в Москве уже не одно десятилетие...
> Москва как-то уж очень яростно и целенаправленно устремилась в никуда. Наверно, поэтому и не хочется её навещать вовсе...Согласитесь, или я пролечу 9 часов до Москвы, или - час-два до Сеула, Токио или Гонконга...И в Сеуле, Токио и Гонконге я увижу Сеул, Токио и Гонконг. А в Москве я увижу недоразумения, с дикими претензиями на нечто, но замешанные на противоречивых русских дрожжах...Что попало


А как Москва должна выглядеть? Состоять из двухэтажных домиков по типу Замоскворечья и церквей. Столица как никак с огромным населением. Назови миллионный столичный город без небоскрёбов.


----------



## Beomnaegol

Иллидан;119259364 said:


> А как Москва должна выглядеть? Состоять из двухэтажных домиков по типу Замоскворечья и церквей. Столица как никак с огромным населением. Назови миллионный столичный город без небоскрёбов.


  Не думаю, что с вашей стороны является хорошей идеей обращаться ко мне на "ты". Это одно. А второе - сейчас уже поздно что-либо говорить о том, как хотелось бы, чтобы выглядела Москва. Давно идёт необратимый процесс. И оправдывать "огромным населением" факт строительства скопища позорнейших башен прямо посреди симпатичного города - это выбор Москвы.
Я не люблю Москву и не считаю её своей столицей. И очень рад, что у нас огромная страна, и наличие Москвы из нашего Владивостока практически не ощущается.  Посему - кушайте свой "миллионный столичный город с небоскрёбами" сами. На здоровье.


----------



## ekko

Ну я не знаю. Тут дело вкуса. Лично я горжусь видом московского Сити, он реально круто и необычно выглядит, выражает экономическую мощь страны, это не просто стеклянные коробки, у каждого небоскреба свой неповторимый стиль. 

А что Вы, простите, считаете столицей России? Как бы и про Ваш Владивосток можно сказать подобные слова. У города от природы живописнейшие места: Бухты, сопки. Но все это советской властью застроено хрущами, складами и гаражами, а сейчас еще и уродливыми по большей части свечками 20+. Назовите мне хотя бы один город в России без "уродливостей" в архитектуре.
Как бы то ни было, выглядит куда лучше, чем небоскребы китайских, ближневосточных городов. Своеобразный синтез Запада и Востока в плане архитектуры. Такого я не видел нигде в мире.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Beomnaegol said:


> Да ладно Вам:lol: Москва же у нас в стране, как маленький ребёнок, которого все ублажают. Вот сейчас у этого ребёнка новая игрушка - небоскрёбы. Сейчас городок играет в Нью-Йорк. Наивно, по-детски, но старательно. Пусть. Наиграется. Заметьте, всюду тулятся виды этих безобразнейших громад над древнерусским городом. Жуть, конечно, но пройдёт время и это будет очередной вехой развития Москвы, хотя и вряд ли самой уважаемой.
> Самое главное, чтобы вы в Петербурге, на мой взгляд, самом привлекательном городе России, не наделали глупостей, которые с завидным постоянством и настойчивостью делаются в Москве уже не одно десятилетие...
> Москва как-то уж очень яростно и целенаправленно устремилась в никуда. Наверно, поэтому и не хочется её навещать вовсе...Согласитесь, или я пролечу 9 часов до Москвы, или - час-два до Сеула, Токио или Гонконга...И в Сеуле, Токио и Гонконге я увижу Сеул, Токио и Гонконг. А в Москве я увижу недоразумения, с дикими претензиями на нечто, но замешанные на противоречивых русских дрожжах...Что попало


В Москве полно любопытных мест, старой архитектуры, уютных улиц, каких-то скверов, откуда наличие небоскрёбов даже не ощущается. По сравнению с Москвой, особенно её исторической застройкой, местами, которые переплетены с историей страны, вышеперечисленные вами азиатские города безлики. Отказываясь от московского наследия, в пользу небоскрёбов и унылой жилой застройки Гонконга, например, вы многое теряете.


----------



## raisonnable

son_of_the_sun said:


> Отказываясь от московского наследия, в пользу небоскрёбов и унылой жилой застройки Гонконга, например, вы многое теряете.


Да и хрен бы с ним.

Зачем поддерживать непродуктивный оффтоп?


----------



## Омич

ekko said:


> выражает экономическую мощь страны


Чего-чего он выражает?


----------



## Beomnaegol

Омич;119268161 said:


> Чего-чего он выражает?


Ясно море что- московские понты он выражает. И мощь зажравшейся столицы. На фоне сами знаете чего. Вот у вас в прекрасном старинном сибирском мегаполисе всё никак не изыщут возможность построить метрополитен. Хотя, Омск более чем заслуживает такой транспорт. Вот такую вот мощь и выражают гигантские московские уродцы.


----------



## SNiP

Вместо того чтобы тут оффтопить лучше приберегите подобные разговоры для бесед под баннером, когда его вывесят) Я думаю там найдётся множество желающих поговорить с вами на эту тему :lol:


----------



## flatron

Иллидан;119259364 said:


> А как Москва должна выглядеть? Состоять из двухэтажных домиков по типу Замоскворечья и церквей. Столица как никак с огромным населением. Назови миллионный столичный город без небоскрёбов.


Рим,Берлин,Прага.


----------



## Boris_54

дамаск, каир, багдад


----------



## flatron

да хотя бы один из самых больших городов мира Дели. Столица 2-й по населению страны. Самое высокое здание 26 этажей.


----------



## Иллидан

flatron said:


> Рим,Берлин,Прага.


В Риме и Праге живут шизанутые градозащитники по примеру питерских, которые всё запрещают. Рим вообще город развалин.
Есть в Европе и нормальные города: Париж, Лондон, Мадрид. Да та же Варшава.



> дамаск, каир, багдад, Дели


Это всё нищие страны.


----------



## RussoPartizano

Beomnaegol said:


> Сейчас *городок* играет в Нью-Йорк. )


Да че уж, говори сразу, что деревенька рязанская в сравнении с мегаполисом Владивостоком


Beomnaegol said:


> Наиграется.


Есть мировые примеры, когда где-то построили супертоллы и потом решили больше их не строить никогда?


Beomnaegol said:


> Заметьте, всюду тулятся виды этих безобразнейших громад над древнерусским городом.


Эти громады строятся возле ТТК, где никакой древней Русью и не пахнет. Исторический центр от этого не портится. Сталинские высотки-то, кстати, в свое время ничего древнерусского в Москве не испортили, нет?


Beomnaegol said:


> Москва как-то уж очень яростно и целенаправленно устремилась в никуда. Наверно, поэтому *и не хочется её навещать вовсе*...Согласитесь, или я пролечу 9 часов до Москвы, или - час-два до Сеула, Токио или Гонконга...И в Сеуле, Токио и Гонконге я увижу Сеул, Токио и Гонконг. А в Москве я увижу недоразумения, с дикими претензиями на нечто, но замешанные на противоречивых русских дрожжах...Что попало


Москвичи дружно рыдают, обнявшись


----------



## RussoPartizano

Beomnaegol said:


> скопища позорнейших башен


Что "позорнейшего" в Эволюции?


----------



## RussoPartizano

flatron said:


> да хотя бы один из самых больших городов мира Дели. Столица 2-й по населению страны. Самое высокое здание 26 этажей.


Индия еще не доросла, но бурно развивается и супертоллы в Дели неизбежны. Как и в других ее крупнейших городах.


----------



## vartal

Beomnaegol said:


> Ясно море что- московские понты он выражает. И мощь зажравшейся столицы. На фоне сами знаете чего.


Ну да, ну да. С очень Дальнего Востока хорошо видать видно, зажрались ли там все поголовно в Москве или нет


----------



## Beomnaegol

vartal said:


> Ну да, ну да. С очень Дальнего Востока хорошо видать видно, зажрались ли там все поголовно в Москве или нет


А вы не задумывались никогда над тем, почему затонувшее судно значительно лучше можно разглядеть с самолёта, чем из лодки, идущей по морю прямо над этим судном?
Кстати, про поголовье зажравшихся москвичей я и не говорю. Я о кичливом стиле столицы страны. Не стОит передёргивать мои слова.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Москва 27-о, фонтана дружбы народов не будет.



Jan said:


> Okay, Miami will be up the 26th, Moscow the 27th.
> 
> @Twizzer88: I prefer the Moscow City one, sorry about that.


----------



## kakdali

Омич;119268161 said:


> Чего-чего он выражает?


Чудовищное социальное расслоение России и пир во время чумы в Москве.


----------



## kakdali

Иллидан;119278049 said:


> В Риме и Праге живут шизанутые градозащитники по примеру питерских, которые всё запрещают. Рим вообще город развалин.
> Есть в Европе и нормальные города: Париж, Лондон, Мадрид. Да та же Варшава.


А имхо Москва самый интересный город своей эклектикой и беспорядочностью. Взять Париж или Питер - плотная застройка похожими домами одной этажности стройными рядами. По своему неплохо, но интереснее когда разнообразие и неплоский рельеф.


----------



## vartal

Это просто праздник какой-то, читать то, как бомбит у братьев наших меньших с Украины  Отрываются ребятки на полную катушку.


----------



## Иллидан

Представляю силу взрыва пуканов, когда они увидят московский баннер.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Севастопольский баннер уже пробовали отправлять или это всё ещё считается слишком толстым троллингом? :colgate:


----------



## **RS**

Я баннер подготовил, но пока не отправляю.  Еще хочу отправить 4 баннера других городов, которые предлагал тут.


----------



## AutoUnion

Иллидан;119311814 said:


> Представляю силу взрыва пуканов, когда они увидят московский баннер.


Их сила удвоиться когда они поймут, что как-то прокомментировать не смогут! :lol:


----------



## Wolfowitsch

если честно, это уже не смешно. Они просто уже реально достали. Больные люди какие то


----------



## Evgeni60rus

А Донецк бывал на баннере?? 

Представляю что будет в комментах если его отослать, вот такой например, или другие получше можно замутить


----------



## Wolfowitsch

и подписать, Donetsk, Novorussia


----------



## alley cat

Evgeni60rus said:


> А Донецк бывал на баннере??


Бывал пару раз:


















http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=UADOK


----------



## alley cat

Wolfowitsch said:


> и подписать, Donetsk, Novorussia


Подписать-то можно, только подпишет ли это Jan


----------



## Ваня

Джан европеец, его на вертеле зажарят за такое.


----------



## osmant

Интересно, а у нас кто-нить из модераторов может комментарии в баннерном треде тереть? А то до того уже договорились, что даж открывать страницу с баннером противно становится.


----------



## flatron

RussoPartizano said:


> Индия еще не доросла, но бурно развивается и супертоллы в Дели неизбежны. Как и в других ее крупнейших городах.


как не доросла? А Мумбаи?


----------



## alley cat

Да уж в Бомбее, 725 метров, башню "Индия", одно время начинали, котлован вырыли, часть фундамента построили но что-то с дулся проект, но другие поменьше есть.


----------



## ikeamen

Отмучился наконец новосибирский баннер) Давно мы свидомым повода не давали) 
С московским столько страстей думаю не будет. 
Всю взрывную волну мост на себя скорее всего принял


----------



## reapers

Это точно. А сегодня для успокоения нервов всех неравнодушных к России, выставили Сан Франциско, мол США, любим, ценим, уважаем, восторженные комментарии и пятерки.


----------



## raisonnable

darkie_one said:


> в этом древнерусском городе построек старше 200 лет по пальцам перечесть :lol:


Не стоит показывать свою невежественность.


----------



## ogonek

Обычно 200-300 оценок,сейчас уже под 900:nuts:


----------



## vinttt

flatron said:


> *вот это прям лучшая новость за сегодня! *:cheers:


Вот если бы Бурика ещё и забанили, было бы вообще отлично! :cheers:


----------



## Radiokott

raisonnable said:


> Ого, и Бурика бриганули. Думал модеров нельзя.


он больше не модер :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

Radiokott;119440399[B said:


> ]он больше не модер[/B] :cheers:


*Ну по такому случаю у меня праздник...!!!* :cheers::cheers::cheers: :banana::banana::banana::dj::dj::dj:


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Radiokott said:


> он больше не модер


Теперь он пидер


----------



## VladiLaslo

vinttt said:


> Вот если бы Бурика ещё и забанили, было бы вообще отлично! :cheers:


Таким как он бана мало...


----------



## ikeamen

люстрировать?


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> люстрировать?


Поселить на Брайтон под пожизненную подписку о невыезде.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Radiokott said:


> он больше не модер :cheers:


Ооо... да ну нафиг, справедливость восторжествовала!!! :banana:
А я уже свыкся с мыслью этот черт так будет безнаказанным. Замечательные новости!!! :cheers:


----------



## Igor622015

ogonek said:


> Обычно 200-300 оценок,сейчас уже под 900:nuts:


Уже больше 1000, по количеству голосов баннер Москвы вошел в ТОП-3 за этот год.:cheers:

баннер Варшавы 8 апреля 2014 - 1275 голосов
баннер Санкт-Петербурга 22 февраля 2014 - 1185 голосов
баннер Москвы 27 ноября 2014 - 1169 голосов

Всякие НьюЙорки, Гонконги и Шанхаи не прошли)


----------



## Ysh

странно, что Варшава столько набрала... ах да, на форуме же тьма поляков


----------



## ikeamen

Кто-нибудь в курсе что там у мексиканцев за RIP-срач в комментах к баннеру? Кого они там хоронят?

Upd. Актер какой-то знаменитый похоже умер.


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> Кто-нибудь в курсе что там у мексиканцев за RIP-срач в комментах к баннеру? Кого они там хоронят?
> 
> Upd. Актер какой-то знаменитый похоже умер.











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chespirito


----------



## ikeamen

они просто его там все по-разному называют. я подумал что они все про разных людей(?) и у них флешмоб какой-то..


----------



## posterman

very nice, look a this suite, this coll pictures www.2fons.ru


----------



## Tokion

Как символично, что баннер Стамбула выставили в день встречи Путина с Эрдоганом)


----------



## Ваня

^^ да не, это случайно, так получилось.


----------



## Radiokott

Tokion said:


> Как символично, что баннер Стамбула выставили в день встречи Путина с Эрдоганом)


весь мир следит за Путиным, все-таки единственный Лидер прогрессивного человечества, в одиночку ведущий праведную борьбу с абсолютным злом - американским империализмом и прочими мрачными проявлениями прогнившей сущности преддефолтного Запада.


----------



## vartal

Скажите-ка, а почему к баннерам теперь можно писать комментарии исключительно на английском? С чем это связано? А если кто-то английский банально плохо знает? Да и странно как-то будет писать коммент на английском к баннеру какого-либо российского города...


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Больше критики, господа! Тут же где-то есть эксперты по фотошопу, вам есть, что сказать? Может быть, надо что-то поправить?


----------



## flatron

откровенно пустоват


----------



## Topoliok

son_of_the_sun said:


> Больше критики, господа! Тут же где-то есть эксперты по фотошопу, вам есть, что сказать? Может быть, надо что-то поправить?


размер неправильный, должен быть 615х123, а представленный 613х123.


----------



## Topoliok

Мне кажется, что сама по себе фотография автора хороша композиционно, поэтому лучший способ - оставить в баннере по-максимуму:









vs









^^ в первом случае, появляется ощущение живого города (перспектива улицы с огнями в левом углу). Пропадает "пустотность" за счет более насыщенного низа, и уменьшения доли монотонного неба.


----------



## Teamsky

flatron said:


> откровенно пустоват


по мне так- небоскребы, расположенные именно по краям, придают объемность фотографии
интересный баннер :cheers:


----------



## @rtem

^^ соглашусь с тезкой!


----------



## gorkill

Я тоже категорически за!


----------



## AutoUnion

На 7 января надо отправлять............


----------



## gorkill

AutoUnion said:


> На 7 января надо отправлять............


Даешь небоскребы вместо церквей :banana:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Topoliok said:


> Мне кажется, что сама по себе фотография автора хороша композиционно, поэтому лучший способ - оставить в баннере по-максимуму.


Да, тоже думал об этом. Но в таком случае объекты кажутся слишком мелкими, на мой взгляд.

В общем, ещё подождём, как распределятся голоса, и будем отправлять.


----------



## ikeamen

баннеры Екатеринбурга 
раньше:
.........|.........

сейчас: 
.|...............|.

 
фотка хорошая. пятерочку конечно поставлю.


----------



## SNiP

Это чего такое на баннере?)


----------



## osmant

Крым на карте не в том государстве расположен!. Надо подавать протест!


----------



## Semcity

Может взлом какой-нибудь. Атака хакеров


----------



## bus driver

Надеюсь все поставили кол этому немецкому говну на баннере?


----------



## ikeamen

да че вы такие буки. эти дойче-баннеры давно стали традицией. 
немцы стебут над своими же имперскими традициями)


----------



## ikeamen

амбициями т.е.


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> Я тоже категорически за!


Надо отправлять хороший баннер! :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

bus driver said:


> Надеюсь все поставили кол этому немецкому говну на баннере?


Я поставил. Но вот владивостокцы, например, пишут, что это отличный немецкий юмор...


ikeamen said:


> да че вы такие буки. эти дойче-баннеры давно стали традицией.
> немцы стебут над своими же имперскими традициями)


Нахрен такие традиции, пусть стебутся где-нибудь в другом месте, а на баннерах будут отличные скайлайны. Че-то я чувствую, с кристмаса половина форума не трезвеет.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Отправка баннера откладывается, ждём пока Екамаг даст добро на использование фотографии.


----------



## alley cat

son_of_the_sun said:


> Отправка баннера откладывается, ждём пока Екамаг даст добро на использование фотографии.


Так он не читает эту тему, надо вот тут спрашивать:

*Обычный Екатеринбург (фото)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=732972&page=356


----------



## Ringforce

SNiP said:


> Это чего такое на баннере?)


1941?)


----------



## **RS**

*Севастополь*


----------



## Singidunum

Есть идеи про баннер для Рождества?


----------



## osmant

Севас хорош! осталось только разобраться, чей, и убедить в этом остальных...


----------



## Federation2014

В комментариях под баннером традиционно и разберемся. Заодно потом несколько дней от форума отдохнем.


----------



## alley cat

Singidunum said:


> Есть идеи про баннер для Рождества?


Севастополь, как раз подходит, только не современный, а на его территории древний Херсонес, от туда крещение Руси пошло. 

Вот для примера вырезал из картинки в Википедии:









https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D5%E5%F0%F1%EE%ED%E5%F1_%D2%E0%E2%F0%E8%F7%E5%F1%EA%E8%E9


----------



## Christopher_Robin

SNiP said:


> Это чего такое на баннере?)


Это имперские амбиции Германии :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

Singidunum said:


> Есть идеи про баннер для Рождества?


у Сербии вариантов нет?) думаю все наши бы поддержали


----------



## **RS**

alley cat said:


> Севастополь, как раз подходит, только не современный, а на его территории древний Херсонес, от туда крещение Руси пошло.
> 
> Вот для примера вырезал из картинки в Википедии:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D5%E5%F0%F1%EE%ED%E5%F1_%D2%E0%E2%F0%E8%F7%E5%F1%EA%E8%E9


Я могу красивый баннер сделать, только продумаю композицию.


----------



## **RS**

Ещё *Севастополь*
Херсонес









бухта Стрелецкая









Владимирский собор в Херсонесе и военный корабль









Центр









Символ города


----------



## ikeamen

последний - наиболее зачетный


----------



## alley cat

*3.*

Тут и Рождество, и красиво, и наш ответ Чемберлену, сами знаете кому.


----------



## @rtem

первый или Сербию на Рождество!


----------



## **RS**

*Москва*


----------



## alley cat

Москва, месяц назад была. Часто тоже ни к чему.


----------



## Federation2014

alley cat said:


> Москва, месяц назад была. Часто тоже ни к чему.


Хорошего много не бывает. Уж лучше несколько одних и тех же красивых городов, чем такая хрень с осьминогом


----------



## alley cat

Federation2014 said:


> Хорошего много не бывает. Уж лучше несколько одних и тех же красивых городов, чем такая хрень с осьминогом


Да я не против, но импорт вонь поднимет, что русские опять начали свои города слишком часто выставлять.


----------



## Veteran1812

Singidunum said:


> Есть идеи про баннер для Рождества?


Севас может на 16 марта подготовить?


----------



## SNiP

ikeamen said:


> да че вы такие буки. эти дойче-баннеры давно стали традицией.
> немцы стебут над своими же имперскими традициями)


Кстати да) Каждый год в последних числах декабря)


----------



## vartal

**RS** said:


> Символ города


Вот это то, что надо.


alley cat said:


> Да я не против, но импорт вонь поднимет, что русские опять начали свои города слишком часто выставлять.


Можно подумать, что кое-какая страна со своими баннерами не частила одно время...Никто против вроде как не был.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

alley cat said:


> Так он не читает эту тему, надо вот тут спрашивать:
> 
> *Обычный Екатеринбург (фото)*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=732972&page=356


Я в личку писал, пока тишина.


----------



## ikeamen

vartal said:


> Можно подумать, что кое-какая страна со своими баннерами не частила одно время...Никто против вроде как не был.


никто?  



vartal said:


> Слушайте, а чего так зачастили баннеры ставить из США? Чуть ли не каждый день?


----------



## vartal

ikeamen said:


> никто?


Ну что вы, я же про мировую общественность говорил.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Всё, Екатеринбург отправлен.


----------



## gorkill

**RS** said:


> Ещё *Севастополь*


Севастополь ИМХО позднее. Пока решаются серьезные дела.


----------



## vinttt

Активнее голосуем за нашу высотку на Котельнической набережной:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20141230#discuss


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Любопытно, как сокращают Екатеринбург иностранцы — Йекабург :colgate: В общем, Екб будет девятого числа.



Jan said:


> Yekaburg will be up the 9th, Antalya was up the 30th.


----------



## Ysh

пятерочку поставим ему:cheers:


----------



## Accel

Ебуржский, вероятно, можно подфотошопить получше, если б был оригинал.


----------



## ED9M

**RS** said:


> *Севастополь*


Если подписать Севастополь Украина то примут , а если ппросто , то нет.


----------



## ogonek

Полуфинал,голосуем за высотку на Котельнической набережной.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## vartal

ED9M said:


> Если подписать Севастополь Украина то примут, а если просто, то нет.


Бред какой-то...


----------



## ekko

Вот так триумф у баннера Екатеринбурга, 22 голоса, рейтинг 5.0! Красота, но ненадолго, сейчас набегут (для политкорректности не упомяну, ну вы поняли национальности) и завтра утром будем наблюдать максимум 4,02, а к вечеру и вовсе 3,58. И то только за счет русских оценок, ну и белорусских, сербских, казахских,бразильских, индийских...


----------



## alley cat

ekko said:


> Вот так триумф у баннера Екатеринбурга, 22 голоса, рейтинг 5.0! Красота, но ненадолго, сейчас набегут (для политкорректности не упомяну, ну вы поняли национальности) и завтра утром будем наблюдать максимум 4,02, а к вечеру и вовсе 3,58. И то только за счет русских оценок, ну и белорусских, сербских, казахских,бразильских, индийских...












Не набегут. У нас название хитрое, не все понимают что Екатеринбург, это Россия, а не Германия, или Южноафриканский союз, к примеру.


----------



## Омич

О, наконец-то нормальный баннер от Рашки. Поставил пятёрку.


----------



## Radiokott

Пока 57 оценок, и все 5


----------



## Radiokott

ну все, пошли единички от братьев наших меньших :cheers:


----------



## bus driver

Отличный баннер Ебуржане! Заслуженная пятерка. Либерасты уже побежали колы ставить, ущербные


----------



## dars-dm

Что-то я не понял, укры пишут, что поставили 5, с чего бы? Вдруг у них там своя агентура?


----------



## gfol

dars-dm said:


> Что-то я не понял, укры пишут, что поставили 5, с чего бы? Вдруг у них там своя агентура?


чисто для интереса зашел сюда чтобы посмотреть какая реакция будет
в принципе этого и ожидал


----------



## Teamsky

то же Омич был


----------



## alley cat

Первые 65 оценок, были одни пятерки! Такого по-моему ещё никогда не было!


----------



## ekko

gfol said:


> чисто для интереса зашел сюда чтобы посмотреть какая реакция будет
> в принципе этого и ожидал


Это скорее исключение


----------



## Vadon

dars-dm said:


> Что-то я не понял, укры пишут, что поставили 5, с чего бы? Вдруг у них там своя агентура?


:smug:


----------



## Demisgr77

А время смены баннера разное везде? То есть первыми баннер увидели Дальний восток, и так далее по часовым поясам?


----------



## uralural

Demisgr77 said:


> А время смены баннера разное везде? То есть первыми баннер увидели Дальний восток, и так далее по часовым поясам?


Да, все так! Можешь сменить часовой пояс у себя на компе и пораньше увидеть)


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

А мне этот баннер средне, небо сливается со зданиями. Хотя проголосовал 5/5.
И на удивление показатели пока что хорошие - 4.11 после 498 голосов.


----------



## ikeamen

dars-dm said:


> Что-то я не понял, укры пишут, что поставили 5, с чего бы? Вдруг у них там своя агентура?


укры знают, что Екатеринбург - это Сибирь. а Сибирь хочет освободиться от московского ига. поддерживают братушки.


----------



## newperm1

Баннер Еката шикарен! а где исходное изображение можно посмотреть?


----------



## osmant

Традиционная баннероновость: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-417481.html


----------



## uralural

osmant said:


> Традиционная баннероновость: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-417481.html


Помнится мне, когда наши пермские баннеры в шапке висели, местные порталы тоже новость пускали) Когда был наш лучший баннер с собачкой, такой огромный всплеск вновь зарегистрировавшихся пользователей был... Люди тупо регались, чтобы голос отдать.


----------



## loit2007

dars-dm said:


> Что-то я не понял, укры пишут, что поставили 5, с чего бы? Вдруг у них там своя агентура?


Модер удалил комменты хохлов с пятерками, наверное колы ставили


----------



## Veteran1812

osmant said:


> Традиционная баннероновость: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-417481.html


Коменты у вас там прикольные


----------



## AutoUnion

osmant said:


> Традиционная баннероновость: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-417481.html


Ну, что? Можно ожидать появление пары десятков новых юзеров форума?


----------



## Vadon

loit2007 said:


> Модер удалил комменты хохлов с пятерками, наверное колы ставили


Наверно потому, что они были не на английском языке.
Не приходила мысль такая в голову, нихт?


----------



## Vadon

osmant said:


> Традиционная баннероновость: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-417481.html


Прикольно.
Приятно почитать про любимый форум с других ресурсов)
Ведущий мировой архитектурный сайт - звучит гордо!:cheers:


----------



## loit2007

Vadon said:


> Наверно потому, что они были не на английском языке.
> Не приходила мысль такая в голову, нихт?


hno:


----------



## Bassik

заминусили Ебургский баннер.
Обычно баннеры 700+ голосов набираются в течении недели а тут за день, минусили сто процентов.


----------



## Teamsky

4.17 / 801


----------



## MrVlad

Интересно, если им в комментах написать что-то вроде: "5 третьей столице Российской Империи" - забанят?


----------



## Federation2014

Попробуй. Если что, мы помянем.


----------



## **RS**

*Севастополь*


----------



## xfury

**RS** said:


> Севастополь


Вам раздел дать не могут, а вы баннер хотите


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Вам раздел дать не могут, а вы баннер хотите


Ну а если просто написать: Севастополь, Крым. Чего тут такого?


----------



## loit2007

Это правильно думаю никому обидно не будет.


----------



## Federation2014

На следующий день после такого баннера в козраде будут горы 200х и 300х


----------



## zmej.garik

AutoUnion said:


> Ну а если просто написать: Севастополь, Крым. Чего тут такого?


Давай лучше "Севастополь. Крым. Украина" :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

zmej.garik said:


> Давай лучше "Севастополь. Крым. Украина" :cheers:


Ну начинается...Вот никогда вы не готовы пойти на разумный компромисс.


----------



## MrVlad

Севастополь. Крым. Российская Империя

И все довольны :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

zmej.garik said:


> Давай лучше "Севастополь. Крым. Украина" :cheers:


Надо правду писать: Севатополь - не Украина


----------



## vartal

zmej.garik said:


> Давай лучше "Севастополь. Крым. Украина"


Это уже далёкое прошлое и больше было похоже на страшный сон.


----------



## flatron

gorkill said:


> Сегодня польский баннер на 3 с плюсом. Посмотрел рейтинг- 4,45 :nuts:. Сразу появилось желание понизить


я поставил 5,потому как считаю,что он на 5


----------



## forzen

100 раз уже была Москва, но толковых скайлайнов у нас в России - раз, два и обчелся.


----------



## flatron

очень много пустоты. Несбалансирован он.


----------



## Federation2014

Москва - один из лучших городов мира в плане скайлайна. Пусть будет как можно чаще.


----------



## flatron

Federation2014 said:


> Москва - один из лучших городов мира в плане скайлайна. Пусть будет как можно чаще.












а как насчёт Чикаго например?


----------



## forzen

серенько)


----------



## Federation2014

flatron said:


> а как насчёт Чикаго например?


Тоже классный скайлайн. Еще любимые НЙ и Гонконг:cheers:Вот ставили бы все это почаще, чем всякую непонятную хренотень типа сегодняшней.


----------



## Federation2014

forzen said:


> серенько)


Ну сам-то скайлайн зачетный


----------



## Blackhavvk

RS давай фотки предагай, будем выбирать так сказать заранее, чтоб было покруче в итоге))))И чем больше тем лучше.


----------



## ikeamen

RS в течение года уже несколько десятков вариантов предлагал. лень отмотать на несколько страниц назад?


----------



## Blackhavvk

ikeamen said:


> RS в течение года уже несколько десятков вариантов предлагал. лень отмотать на несколько страниц назад?


ТАК ТОЧНО ТОВАРИЩ КОМАНДМР. А вообще надов едь широкой публике на обсуждение а широка публика много листать не станет.


----------



## ikeamen

я бы процитировал сообщения RS с его предложениями баннеров. мне не влом
но бесполезно. никто крым не разместит. бекоз итс но а политикал форум.


----------



## **RS**

Я сам процитирую 

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28


----------



## gorkill

Неплохо было бы пронумеровать.


----------



## Teamsky

**RS**, пронумеруй и будем выбирать

еще есть с 9 мая 2014- с кораблями?


----------



## **RS**

Выбирайте 
С кораблями поищу


----------



## Ritmo-F

Баннеров много, для начала думаю нужно назвать несколько лучших, тем самым отсеяв все лишнее, уже потом их того что осталось выбрать самый лучший.

По мне лучшие:
8
16
19
20
28


----------



## Teamsky

1
8
18
25
28

с видом 6го можно пробовать варианты- на будущие баннеры


----------



## loit2007

20-й однозначно


----------



## osmant

1, 6 (я за него), 8, 18,22.


----------



## ikeamen

1, 6, 8, 16, 22, 28


----------



## Radiokott

1,7,18


----------



## gorkill

1, 9, 28


----------



## Ваня

Предпоследний и с военными кораблями клевые:cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

1, 6, 16, 19, 20, 22, 28
Но 19й точно в квадрате не поставят на "нот э политикал форум"


----------



## Federation2014

А с "триколорным" закатом баннера нет?:troll:


----------



## osmant

Federation2014 said:


> А с "триколорным" закатом баннера нет?:troll:


Эт к чему было сказано? Закат может быть только двуколорным, а триколорным - рассвет :lol:


----------



## Federation2014

Зачетная шуткаНу ок, с рассветом


----------



## Ваня

osmant said:


> Эт к чему было сказано? Закат может быть только двуколорным, а триколорным - рассвет :lol:


Двуколорный это какой? Белая полоса сверху и красная снизу?


----------



## ikeamen

Ваня;121265330 said:


> Двуколорный это какой?


жовто-блакитний


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

28 однозначно


----------



## Blackhavvk

Не контрасные снимки не получают много баллов, поэтому предлагаю 6 15 или 24. Вообще я за 6 конечно. 
ЗЫ я сейчас посмотрел и пришел к выводу что не смотря на крутость шестого он не подходит....Ребят там красиво небо, но нельзя такое выкладывать, нас засмеют. Я сейчас открыл для себя 1 баннер. Он блин великолепен и показыват сам Севас. Я за него.


----------



## vartal

1 и 6. Остальное так себе.


----------



## reapers

6,8,16,22. Лично я выбрал бы 6, очень крутой снимок.


----------



## Topoliok

я за 1


----------



## **RS**

Лично мне тоже импонирует 1 среди всех. Многие за него проголосовали. Отправляем?


----------



## Teamsky

да -победитель 1й вариант


----------



## Blackhavvk

**RS** said:


> Лично мне тоже импонирует 1 среди всех. Многие за него проголосовали. Отправляем?


ДА!!Триколор небо и Севас, идеально))))


----------



## osmant

Давайте уж лучше подсчитаем голоса и устроим второй тур, из 3-4 победителей.


----------



## gorkill

*1*- 9 голосов
*6, 28*- по 6 голосов
*8*- 5 голосов
*16, 22*- по 4 голоса
*12,13,14*- по 3 голоса
остальные- от 0 до 1


----------



## forzen

Честно говоря, ни один из них не получит общую оценку выше 3-ех баллов и дело не в политике. Если не знать, что за город такой, Севастополь и что стоит он в живописном месте, то по баннеру его не отличишь от стандартного турецкого курорта.

Может что-нить с бухтой есть? Да, там не столько город, сколько бухта, зато есть лицо города, а не стандартные постройки.

что-то типа этого вида.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ таких баннеров тоже миллион уже был. посредственные оценки получают.
обычно на них показывают деревни всякие в которых не на что смотреть. Севастополь же сам по себе город прекрасный.
а что-нибудь такое можно для Ялты в будущем выложить например..


----------



## forzen

Я согласен, что город прекрасный, только если этого не знать, то на представленных баннерах этого не увидишь. Всё что там есть это памятник и гостиница.
И по поводу первого баннера. Он находится в плоскости. Рельефа нет. От этого, город теряет большую долю своей привлекательности.
8-й баннер во многом похож на 1-й, но в нём хотя бы перспектива есть.


----------



## Federation2014

Я за второй тур


----------



## osmant

2 тур голосования!! выбираем, не майданим!!



**RS** said:


> *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28*


----------



## osmant

Мой голос за баннер №6!


----------



## gorkill

1.


----------



## **RS**

Завтра еще варианты выложу


----------



## gorkill

**RS** said:


> Завтра еще варианты выложу


Будет путаница.


----------



## loit2007

1 и 8


----------



## reapers

Однозначно 6!


----------



## osmant

народ, голосуем только за один!


----------



## Radiokott

28


----------



## loit2007

1й


----------



## Ritmo-F

28


----------



## vartal

Пожалуй, 6.


----------



## Tokion

8й


----------



## ikeamen

1 и 6.


----------



## flatron

6...


----------



## zolotyh

Рискну предложить баннер из Воронежа.










*Автор:* Владимир Малдер
*Источник:* http://vmulder.livejournal.com/?skip=10
*Место съемки:* левый берег Воронежского водохранилища
*Краткое описание содержимого:* на фото вид на правый берег города Воронежа. Наиболее значимые здания на фото слева направо: БЦ "Галерея Чижова" (24 этажа), отель "Дегас" (22 этажа), строящийся отель "Marriott" (20 этажей), БЦ "Премьер" (14 этажей).


----------



## Ваня

^^ годноkay: можно отправлять.


----------



## Topoliok

Севас - 1й. Воронеж норм.


----------



## ikeamen

Воронеж хоть и мешанина, но достаточно неплохая композиция. на месте главные вещи - кач-во фото, скайлайн, красивое небо, высотки..
для города, который ни разу не был на баннере - отличный вариант. смело можно отправлять.


----------



## flatron

мне видимо одному Воронеж не нравится


----------



## Teamsky

Topoliok said:


> Севас - 1й. Воронеж норм.


тоже за 1й -зачем по несколько раз голосовать?


----------



## Topoliok

типа второй тур объявили )


----------



## Teamsky

Topoliok said:


> типа второй тур объявили )


это понятно
1й-хороший баннер с данной точки,
остальные виды можно в другие дни отправлять


----------



## ikeamen

Предлагаю декаду Севастополя


----------



## ikeamen

как баннер - больше 1й нравится.
как фото - больше 6й


----------



## Ваня

Federation2014 said:


> Хорош, но вот что-то жовто-блакитное там явно не в тему
> Я за первый баннер:cheers:


А это намек на дружбу двух стран:cheers: А если так то я за 6-й, 6а размытый какой то, либералы-европопопейцы не оценят.


----------



## Blackhavvk

А вы знаете что можно яну отправить сразу 3 баннера и он сам выберет? Я видел так делали.


----------



## loit2007

1 й отправляйте


----------



## osmant

6й отправляйте!


----------



## Blackhavvk

первый!!!


----------



## Askario

1-й вариант на баннер


----------



## beaver-hero

из этих вариантов, конечно же 1-й


----------



## Federation2014

Blackhavvk said:


> А вы знаете что можно яну отправить сразу 3 баннера и он сам выберет? Я видел так делали.


Зачем же полагаться в этом ответственном деле на выбор чужого Севастополю и России человека? Самим надо решать.


----------



## Federation2014

В общем давайте так: я за первый вариант, кто поддерживает - ставьте лайки. Кто за другой - пусть напишет аналогичный пост и сравним голоса через сутки или двое.
Но первый вариант всяко победит


----------



## Veteran1812

Вот так и выбилали Президента на Украине. ..


----------



## osmant

Я за шестую фотку! Ставим лайки мне! )))


----------



## osmant

Кстати, кто за то, чтобы отправить оба и позволить выбирать Яну - можете лайкать этот пост))


----------



## Teamsky

сколько раз уже 1й выбрали
osmant, тебе этого не достаточно?
6й вид тоже отличный, но надо перснять


----------



## osmant

Да по подсчетам голосов во "втором туре" как раз выбрали шестой! зачем выдавать желаемое за действительное?)


----------



## Federation2014

Veteran1812 said:


> Вот так и выбилали Президента на Украине. ..


Молчать, пока я Беркут сюда не ввел и всех не люстрировалВ общем ты за первый вариант или титушка?


----------



## Federation2014

osmant said:


> Кстати, кто за то, чтобы отправить оба и позволить выбирать Яну - можете лайкать этот пост))


Что значит "выбирать Яну"? А еще полосатым тираном сам себя назвалhno:Отправляй, чтоб кто-то там решал, только тогда уж тебе логично переменоваться в что-нибудь типа голландской подстилки.


----------



## Federation2014

osmant said:


> Да по подсчетам голосов во "втором туре" как раз выбрали шестой! зачем выдавать желаемое за действительное?)


Где выбрали? На Цензоре каком-нибудь в параллельной здравому смыслу реальности разве что?


----------



## Veteran1812

Federation2014 said:


> Молчать, пока я Беркут сюда не ввел и всех не люстрировалВ общем ты за первый вариант или титушка?


В первом туре выбрали вариант 6, тут даже спорить не стоит, но в результате решили что оказывается неверный подсчет и теперь второй, третий турыhno:


----------



## Federation2014

Veteran1812 said:


> В первом туре выбрали вариант 6, тут даже спорить не стоит, но в результате решили что оказывается неверный подсчет и теперь второй, третий турыhno:


Это нормально для Украины бывшей Украины, расслабься В общем лучше смириться, что побеждает вариант 1. Или ты все-таки титушка?


----------



## osmant

Такое чувство, что каждый день идет борьба за попадание во флоп! На место пастбищу сегодня пришел автовокзал))


----------



## ikeamen

а Севастополь болт, да?


----------



## **RS**

Болт.


----------



## Federation2014

Баннеры с каждым днем все чудесатее и чудесатее. Свинарников еще не было?


----------



## Christopher_Robin

О, шок! О, трепет! Ну какой же сегодня баннер живописный. Этот скайлайн просто завораживает...

P.S. Ждем в дальнейшем: городские свалки, канализационные стоки, общественные туалеты... Еще столько тематик не раскрыто


----------



## Ваня

Может на 9 мая отправим Севас?


----------



## ikeamen

**RS** said:


> Болт.



чё говорят?


----------



## Ludwigkoetzer

Christopher_Robin said:


> P.S. Ждем в дальнейшем: городские свалки, канализационные стоки, общественные туалеты... Еще столько тематик не раскрыто


Так уже был баннер Новосибирска от Бублина :lol:


----------



## Federation2014

Странно, что никто из украинцев еще Капотню на баннер не отправил.


----------



## Ваня

^^ тсссс, подсмотрят идею и тогда точно отправят, а потом начнут все самое отборное туда посылать...


----------



## loit2007

Когда все доделают можно в качестве баннера отправлять


----------



## W-Hawk

^^ Тогда уж ещё и Лахту подождать и прихватить в кадр - вид будет и вовсе космический! :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

ikeamen said:


> чё говорят?


Боятся срача в комментах и неадекватной оценки.


----------



## Blackhavvk

**RS** said:


> Боятся срача в комментах и неадекватной оценки.


Это ведь ответ к Донецку? Или ты написал в личку и он так ответил?


----------



## **RS**

В личку писал.


----------



## gorkill

**RS** said:


> В личку писал.


Зря в личку. Надо было официально выставить и получить оф.отказ с такими смешными формулировками.


----------



## Blackhavvk

gorkill said:


> Зря в личку. Надо было официально выставить и получить оф.отказ с такими смешными формулировками.


А ты посмотри что ответили на Донецк. Можно смеяться да еще и злорадно.


----------



## Ritmo-F

**RS** said:


> Боятся срача в комментах и неадекватной оценки.


Детские отмазки...
Комменты можно закрыть, а к неадекватным оценкам мы давно привыкли. Наша основная цель просто повесить баннер в шапке форума на конкретное число т.е. 18 марта. 
А уж там пусть как хотят так и голосуют, Крым и Севастополь теперь дома, а остальное вообще фиолетово.


----------



## Federation2014

Blackhavvk said:


> А ты посмотри что ответили на Донецк. Можно смеяться да еще и злорадно.


Так по Донецку же было предложение не не выставлять баннер, а не писать в локэйшн Украину и отключить комменты. Севастополь же, как понимаю, так и предлагали. Так что я тоже не понимаю причины отказа.


----------



## gorkill

Blackhavvk said:


> А ты посмотри что ответили на Донецк. Можно смеяться да еще и злорадно.


А где, напомни. Что-то не могу найти.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Federation2014 said:


> Так по Донецку же было предложение не не выставлять баннер, а не писать в локэйшн Украину и отключить комменты. Севастополь же, как понимаю, так и предлагали. Так что я тоже не понимаю причины отказа.


Я в курсе, потому что это было мое предложение. Тем не менее,я доволен и этим результатом, ведь это значит что не все так однозначно, более того переписыааясь в личке с яном я настаивал именно на невыкладывании баннера и закидал его просьбами об этом, ведь давать Укропам делать все что они захотят и выкладывать чужие банеры нельзя, пусть даже без подписи, как бы нам не хотелось увидеть Донецк . 



gorkill said:


> А где, напомни. Что-то не могу найти.


Вот, пожалуйста. 


Jan said:


> Okay, Soltaniyeh will be up March 3, Preston March 4.
> 
> @CHI3: we need the photographers name, permission and link to the source of these images for us to stick them up, thanks.
> 
> @CharmCity1: source pages have an 'All Rights Reserved' on them. Also see PM.
> 
> @KruEv: if things settle down a bit more we'll stick those up. Otherwise the only thing that will happen is a shit fest in the comments and the voting of the banner.


PS Причина ответа на Севастополь очевидна. Симетричный ответ.


----------



## gorkill

^^
Ну да, никакой политики. Только колпак дяди Сэма.


----------



## Federation2014

Я тогда не понимаю: если бы у Гонконга были проблемы с Китаем, то его красивый скайлайн мы бы на баннерах никогда больше не увидели что ли?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Federation2014 said:


> Я тогда не понимаю: если бы у Гонконга были проблемы с Китаем, то его красивый скайлайн мы бы на баннерах никогда больше не увидели что ли?


Он ждет не окончания кризиса а конца истерии. А так, не беспокойтесь, скоро никто кроме протоукров не будет СЕвастополь серьезно Украиной воспринимать, а на счет Донецка начнут посещать людей все большие сомнения. А действительно Украина это? Начались какие то слова от наших чинов, что в случае отстуствия иного варианта разрешения конфликта будет предложено признать независимость ДНР и ЛНР. Вот только любопытно, в каких границах.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну а какая в принципе может быть истерия, если отключить комменты?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Federation2014 said:


> Ну а какая в принципе может быть истерия, если отключить комменты?


В той же ветке предложения баннеров.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну это совсем уж странно: бояться нескольких сообщений в какой-то ветке, которую регулярно читает очень небольшой процент форума, когда есть разделы, где десятки человек постоянно срутся на эту тему на сотни тысяч постов.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Дело принимает неожиданный поворот


kaqla dougfa said:


> 21 березня по плану Севастополь
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x21.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp:storm:


Готовы товарищи?


----------



## **RS**

Да, мне Ян дал согласие, отписался недавно  Я не хотел заранее афишировать


----------



## Teamsky

отлично смотрится 
что в подписи будет?


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Ну и отличненько :cheers: , только вот блин, почему 21-го? На 18 никак нельзя?


----------



## **RS**

^^Федеральный конституционный закон от *21.03*.2014 N 6-ФКЗ (ред. от 31.12.2014) "О принятии в Российскую Федерацию Республики Крым и образовании в составе Российской Федерации новых субъектов - Республики Крым и города федерального значения Севастополь


----------



## **RS**

Teamsky said:


> что в подписи будет?


Географические данные


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> Географические данные


Sеvastopol, Russia?


----------



## ikeamen

**RS** said:


> Да, мне Ян дал согласие, отписался недавно  Я не хотел заранее афишировать


жаль сюрприза не получилось


----------



## Ritmo-F

**RS** said:


> ^^Федеральный конституционный закон от *21.03*.2014 N 6-ФКЗ (ред. от 31.12.2014) "О принятии в Российскую Федерацию Республики Крым и образовании в составе Российской Федерации новых субъектов - Республики Крым и города федерального значения Севастополь


А ну тогда так даже лучше. :cheers:
Просто изначально когда выбирали баннер ориентировались на дату подписания договора 18 марта


----------



## xfury

вы еще 17 марта посмотрите, там капец


----------



## jackass94

xfury said:


> вы еще 17 марта посмотрите, там капец


лол


----------



## Blackhavvk

Писать яну надо, пусть снимает


----------



## ikeamen

а что там 17-го?


----------



## loit2007

17-го жесть вообще будет


----------



## loit2007

Улан Батор отдыхает


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


> а что там 17-го?


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x17.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp


----------



## vartal

gorkill said:


> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x17.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp


Виден дедушка Ленин, памятники которому так активно сносят потомки великих укров. А конкретнее можно ссылочку?


----------



## ikeamen

некую массу похожую на типового Ленина я тоже вижу. но не понимаю что за город.


----------



## jackass94

ikeamen said:


> некую массу похожую на типового Ленина я тоже вижу. но не понимаю что за город.


Волжский


----------



## gorkill

дел


----------



## osmant

ну вы блин даете))) Целая секция форума на вас обиделась)))


----------



## Blackhavvk

osmant said:


> ну вы блин даете))) Целая секция форума на вас обиделась)))


В смысле? Про Волжский?


----------



## Roman1994

У Волжского если постараться можно сделать кучу более приличных баннеров
А отправили банальщину с Лениным
даже без никакого обсуждения


----------



## Ваня

^^ так можно же отменить, напишите яну, он снимет его. Случаи были. Если только конечно достаточно шустро реагировать то норм


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ваня;122248846 said:


> ^^ так можно же отменить, напишите яну, он снимет его. Случаи были. Если только конечно достаточно шустро реагировать то норм


может лучше предложить более качественную фотку Волжского или к примеру Волгограда.


----------



## Ваня

^^ как вариант. Но все равно нужно действовать активней. Если ничего достойного нет, то лучше просто снять и все.


----------



## jackass94

Blackhavvk said:


> может лучше предложить более качественную фотку Волжского или к примеру Волгограда.


Мы за несколько лет смогли откопать только пару приличных видов на баннер, вряд ли что-то найдется новое.

По Волжскому вообще не знаю, что можно отправить, там кроме этого вида мало чего есть, типовой город. Так что пусть уж флоп ждет прибавления


----------



## Blackhavvk

jackass94 said:


> Мы на несколько лет смогли откопать только пару приличных видов на баннер, вряд ли что-то найдется новое.


Попробуем, я просто взял фотки из локального фототреда Волограда.
1) 

2)

3)

4)

5)

Надо быстренько выбрать, спросить автора и попросить перезалить вместо Волжского.


----------



## osmant

жуть одна


----------



## Blackhavvk

osmant said:


> жуть одна


Сравни с волжским и подумай еще, если тебе не нравится сделай по любому городу баннер и мы попросим обменять. Мне эти тоже не очень нравятся, но то оставлять нельзя. Хозлы и без того не самый удачный баннер загонят в самый флоп.


----------



## osmant

я уже один сделал, хватит пока))
PS^ ну а если так хочется обменять хоть на что. можешь крутануть десяток последних страниц темы, у нас очень много хороших баннеров так и не были отправлены.


----------



## **RS**

Отправьте Владикавказ или Пятигорск, что я предлагал. Очень красивые города.


----------



## loit2007

А кто вообще эту фишку с Лениным замутил?


----------



## Veteran1812

LEKTORAT said:


> Яну, кстати, фото очень понравилось.


Говорят он поставил это фото на свой рабочий стол:cheers:


----------



## gorkill

Veteran1812 said:


> Говорят он поставил это фото на свой рабочий стол:cheers:


Не удивлюсь, ради прикола может быть и поставил. Лично я не буду менять фото, хотя Волжский мне нравится.


----------



## Ваня

**RS** said:


> Я думаю, хотя бы из соображений патриотизма колы и двойки ставить не следует.


Верно. И так найдется куча "доброжелателей", которые с радастью и от души наставят


----------



## vartal

LEKTORAT said:


> А тут будет приличный вид Волжского, который вообще ещё ни разу не присутствовал на баннере. А просить Яна о снятии или замене Волжского будет просто подлостью.


Приличный вид? Что же тогда из себя представляют неприличные... Выставлять то, что ничего из себя не представляет, несколько странно, но если кто-то хочет попасть на первые места флопа, то почему бы и нет?


----------



## LEKTORAT

vartal said:


> Выставлять то, что ничего из себя не представляет, несколько странно, но если кто-то хочет попасть на первые места флопа, то почему бы и нет?


А давайте от России отправлять только Москву-сити. А то столько беспокойств, что остальные российские города не имеют таких потрясающих высоких зданий. Или может кто-то боится, что иностранцев хватит удар, если увидят Ленина?
Волжский баннер не уступает половине всего того, что побывало на этой картинке.


----------



## jackass94

Пробежался по паре тем.
jpeg, правда, все пережал, может кто лучше сделает, а то я без софта, ничего не менял, просто уменьшил и вырезал.

Кирилло-Белозерский монастырь, Кириллов
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5825041/










Кижи
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcstks/9461719212/











Красноярск
https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4515/24332511.11d/0_a918b_d4520187_orig.jpg










+ *БОНУС*
Питер :drool:


----------



## raisonnable

Кириллов и Красноярск норм. Но вроде подобный баннер Красноярска уже был.


----------



## ikeamen

да, Крас с такого ракурса уже был.
Питер дюже хорош


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

LEKTORAT said:


> А давайте от России отправлять только Москву-сити. А то столько беспокойств, что остальные российские города не имеют таких потрясающих высоких зданий. Или может кто-то боится, что иностранцев хватит удар, если увидят Ленина?
> Волжский баннер не уступает половине всего того, что побывало на этой картинке.


Без обид, но баннер действительно очень слабый. Вангую средний балл в районе 2,0.


----------



## osmant

Вот и Волжский появился. Зашел, поставил ему заслуженную оценку. По баллам сейчас (пока еще **************************************** и поляки не активизировались) идет явно в лидеры флопа.


----------



## osmant

вау, теперь слово "хохлома" на форуме запикивается???


----------



## Askario

Кто отправил этот ужас?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Askario said:


> Кто отправил этот ужас?


Житель города Волжский и мы не можем ему мешать.


----------



## Troshev

osmant said:


> вау, теперь слово "хохлома" на форуме запикивается???


да вообще ************************ какая-то, ******************************** ************************. уже слово **************************************** написать нельзя. что за ****************************************



:lol:


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Я надеюсь это троллинг? Когда баннер увидел, ужаснулся


----------



## son_of_the_sun

LEKTORAT said:


> А давайте от России отправлять только Москву-сити. А то столько беспокойств, что остальные российские города не имеют таких потрясающих высоких зданий. Или может кто-то боится, что иностранцев хватит удар, если увидят Ленина?
> Волжский баннер не уступает половине всего того, что побывало на этой картинке.


Вот кстати, да, на баннере были фото и похуже Волжского  С другой стороны, не обязательно утрировать и предлагать отправлять только Москву. В своё время, при старой системе, в первой пятёрке были баннеры из России, при этом среди них был только один из Москвы.










^^ Кстати, этот ракурс Екатеринбурга сейчас, с достроенной Исетью, должен выглядеть ещё более интересно :cheers:


----------



## BlackHust

Wolfowitsch said:


> Я надеюсь это троллинг? Когда баннер увидел, ужаснулся


Даже если это и не задумывалось как троллинг, то комментарии к баннеру всё равно дико доставляют :lol:


----------



## osmant

таки не вошел баннер во флоп...


----------



## LEKTORAT

Wolfowitsch said:


> троллинг? Когда баннер увидел, ужаснулся





Askario said:


> ужас?


Вот, честное слово, не понимаю, что такого жуткого в этом баннере? Это реальный российский город с архитектурой советского классицизма и модернизма. Ленин вообще просто памятник.

Конечно, понятно негодование патриотов, желающих видеть от России только такие ракурсы городов, которые были бы похожи и сравнимы с мировыми мегаполисами. Но ведь есть и места, которые уникальны, необычны и запоминаются.

А судя по комментариям и оценкам баннера Волжского можно сделать вывод, что этот интересный конкурс стал сильно политизирован. Люди не обращают внимание на картинку, а реагируют сообразно "друг"/"враг". Это грустно. Ведь все люди - человеческая раса и внутри все одинаковы. К сожалению, вирус ненависти, национализма, мести и разобщённости захватил умы многих.

Спасибо всем кто голосовал и за критику тоже.


----------



## vartal

LEKTORAT said:


> Люди не обращают внимание на картинку


Вот как раз-таки с Волжским многие и на картинку обратили внимание.


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

LEKTORAT said:


> Вот, честное слово, не понимаю, что такого жуткого в этом баннере? Это реальный российский город с архитектурой советского классицизма и модернизма. Ленин вообще просто памятник.
> 
> Конечно, понятно негодование патриотов, желающих видеть от России только такие ракурсы городов, которые были бы похожи и сравнимы с мировыми мегаполисами. Но ведь есть и места, которые уникальны, необычны и запоминаются.
> 
> А судя по комментариям и оценкам баннера Волжского можно сделать вывод, что этот интересный конкурс стал сильно политизирован. Люди не обращают внимание на картинку, а реагируют сообразно "друг"/"враг". Это грустно. Ведь все люди - человеческая раса и внутри все одинаковы. К сожалению, вирус ненависти, национализма, мести и разобщённости захватил умы многих.
> 
> Спасибо всем кто голосовал и за критику тоже.


В том-то и дело, что сама по себе картинка очень слабая. Объективно это очень слабый баннер.
А без политических мотивов средний балл был бы еще ниже. Поскольку 5-ки явно свои ставили.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Wildfire-KRR said:


> В том-то и дело, что сама по себе картинка очень слабая. Объективно это очень слабый баннер.
> А без политических мотивов средний балл был бы еще ниже. Поскольку 5-ки явно свои ставили.


Да как вы смеете?!


----------



## AutoUnion

osmant said:


> таки не вошел баннер во флоп...


Конечно нет! 

Я поставил "5"  Хотя нахера такую муть отправлять, не понятно!


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> Я думаю, хотя бы из соображений патриотизма колы и двойки ставить не следует.


Странное понимание патриотизма. Я люблю Россию, но этому баннеру на небоскребном форуме только кол, конечно же, без вариантов. Что не так?


----------



## Federation2014

vartal said:


> Приличный вид? Что же тогда из себя представляют неприличные...


Любой город без тяжелого советского метро - верх неприличия априори, нет?


----------



## Federation2014

LEKTORAT said:


> А давайте от России отправлять только Москву-сити. А то столько беспокойств, что остальные российские города не имеют таких потрясающих высоких зданий.


Ну почему же? Ебург вот по европейским меркам высотности неплох. А так да, пока в Питере Лахту не построят, то по мировым меркам нормально смотреться будет только Москоу-Сити. Не, ну это не беря в расчет отдельных извращенцев, которым на нынешних баннерах нравятся гаражи, сараи, коровники и хз, что еще разместят. Судя по рейтингу выше 1.00(0), такие на форуме присутствуют.


----------



## Federation2014

BlackHust said:


> Даже если это и не задумывалось как троллинг, то комментарии к баннеру всё равно дико доставляют :lol:


Блин, долго не заходил на форум, счас вижу, что комменты к этому баннеру уже отключены, но в старые-добрые времена после такого баннера в козраде бы каждый второй был 300м и каждый третий 200м. Пойду посмотрю, кто там в живых остался


----------



## Federation2014

LEKTORAT said:


> Вот, честное слово, не понимаю, что такого жуткого в этом баннере? Это реальный российский город с архитектурой советского классицизма и модернизма. Ленин вообще просто памятник.
> 
> Конечно, понятно негодование патриотов, желающих видеть от России только такие ракурсы городов, которые были бы похожи и сравнимы с мировыми мегаполисами. Но ведь есть и места, которые уникальны, необычны и запоминаются.


Слушай, вот мне честно пофиг, из какой страны баннер. Я просто хочу видеть на нем как можно более окуенный скайлайн из самых окуеннейших небоскребов. Ну вот такое странное желание у меня возникает, когда я захожу именно на этот форум. И лично по мне, пусть лучше будут постоянно чередоваться да пусть даже одни и те же скаи НЙ, ГК, Токио, Шанхая, Дубаи, Москвы итд, чем вот такое откровенное говно для разнообразия. Уж извини, если обижу.


----------



## **RS**

Владивосток и Хабаровск готовы уже через 2 часа начать оценивать баннер Севастополя?


----------



## **RS**

Есть?


----------



## Dober_86

Оценили  Круть! А почему выключено обсуждение, боятся за пуканы свидомых?


----------



## **RS**

Именно)


----------



## okach1

Хороший баннер, пока все пятерки... :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

Заскриньте пожалуйста)))) пока все пятерки...


----------



## croomm




----------



## croomm

Щас и от меня пятёрочка придет)


----------



## ikeamen

Ватосибирск тоже через 45 мин отстреляется)


----------



## Ваня

И Омсква тоже скоро:cheers:


----------



## Igor622015

Я уже отстрелялся - 5))

А чего страну не указали?


----------



## gorkill

21, 5, 4,57


----------



## **RS**

Не думаю, что наберем больше 3,5 баллов, но это не главное


----------



## ikeamen

Igor622015 said:


> А чего страну не указали?


----------



## **RS**

Russian Empire - очень справедливо и в точку


----------



## Igor622015

**RS** said:


> Russian Empire


PS А у меня после Севастополь страна не показывается((


----------



## **RS**

Да как-то тихо у них, сейчас просмотрел тред, ожидал большего треска. Хотя ещё он не отображается на шапке, вот после 01.00 по Москве начнется...


----------



## ikeamen

Igor622015 said:


> PS А у меня после Севастополь страна не показывается((


пофиксили, собаки


----------



## Veteran1812

**RS** said:


> Не думаю, что наберем больше 3,5 баллов, но это не главное


Ничего страшного, это будет только означать что Крым признали все за Россией


----------



## **RS**

Юхуууу, мой город на баннере :banana:


----------



## @rtem

поставил 5 и оказался 55-м


----------



## @rtem

**RS** said:


> Юхуууу, мой город на баннере :banana:


что за синеватое здание в центре?


----------



## Ysh

А у меня виден Севастополь, но если нажать на баннер, то там еще вчерашний унылый Попенгаген. Только после двух по Москве откроется возможность проголосовать и почитать веселые польские и украинские комментарии.


----------



## **RS**

@rtem, Crystall Beach Tower East 1 - самая узнаваемая "стекляшка" Севастополя  в фотогалерее полно снимков с ней


----------



## **RS**

Ysh said:


> А у меня виден Севастополь, но если нажать на баннер, то там еще вчерашний унылый Попенгаген. Только после двух по Москве откроется возможность проголосовать и почитать веселые польские и украинские комментарии.


У меня все отлично открывается  но комментарии прочитать не получится - я попросил Яна отключить их.


----------



## **RS**

Пока 4.61 балла, неплохо идём, однако через час подключится бывшая Украина, затем Польша, и подпортят нам статистику...


----------



## pyataki

**RS** said:


> комментарии прочитать не получится - я попросил Яна отключить их.


Ну зачем?(


----------



## **RS**

Я не считаю баннер нашего города заслуживающим украинско-польских тресков


----------



## pyataki

Зачем им трещать, если они считают его своим? Трещать можно по поводу нас москалей оккупировавших его, но не по поводу же красоты города


----------



## **RS**

Треск будет кое-чего другого, а именно - пуканов  Он уже начинается в профильных темах


----------



## pyataki

О, теперь отобразился наконец наш Легендарный


----------



## pyataki

**RS** said:


> Треск будет кое-чего другого, а именно - пуканов  Он уже начинается в профильных темах


Ссылку, брат, ссылку


----------



## **RS**

pyataki said:


> Аннулировать результат, автору выписать бриг


Фотомонтажи не запрещены - немцы, к примеру, часто балуются


----------



## Evrasia 99911

**RS** said:


> Илюху прорвало знатно


:dunno:
Не нашел.
Гугл сдох.(


----------



## pyataki

**RS** said:


> Фан-форумы смотри, в самом низу  Илюху прорвало знатно


Ну так себе

а там по-русски можно писать?



Evrasia 99911 said:


> :dunno:
> Не нашел.
> Гугл сдох.(


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122451791#post122451791


----------



## **RS**

Можно, но не стоит там лишнее.писать - на бан нарвешься


----------



## pyataki

ок(


----------



## Bassik

заминусили гады


----------



## gorkill

3,78- 250


----------



## **RS**

3.94


----------



## Ваня

у меня получилось два раза поставить оценку... глюк?


----------



## vegorv

так то 4, но патреотизм не дал поставить ниже 5


----------



## Dober_86

Всё, севас, адью. Баннер каких-то Raja Ampat Islands появился.


----------



## pyataki

У меня еще пока висит, 3,66

Там Куев вроде 30 марта будет на беннере


----------



## ekko

Киеву однозначно пять влеплю, всегда нравился его мощный урбанистичный лэндскейп. На некоторых фото выглядит как Сан-Паулу или Рецифе (Бразилия), только местами с куда более качественной архитектурой (а не бетонные коробки, как в вышеназванной стране).


----------



## ikeamen

ekko said:


> всегда нравился его мощный урбанистичный лэндскейп.


в каком месте-то?


----------



## alley cat

Надо же, баннер прям отражает ситуацию в Малороссии



V.BOBR said:


> Location: Kyiv , Ukraine
> Author: Elektraua
> Link: http://photoe.kiev.ua/Photos/2014/2014.12.09.Aero.Kyiv/IMG_5828_Kreschatik_sandm_SM.jpg
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/101149.html
> We have permission to use this photo


----------



## Ваня

pyataki said:


> Там Куев вроде 30 марта будет на беннере


Можно будет оторваться


----------



## osmant

Тьфу, какая фигня... Незазорно и кол поставить.


----------



## raisonnable

А по мне неплохой баннер.


----------



## pyataki

ekko said:


> Киеву однозначно пять влеплю, всегда нравился его мощный урбанистичный лэндскейп. На некоторых фото выглядит как Сан-Паулу или Рецифе (Бразилия), только местами с куда более качественной архитектурой (а не бетонные коробки, как в вышеназванной стране).


)))


----------



## Dober_86

У Киева баннер крутой! Граждане, стоит отделять политоту и урбанию. Ну и не надо употобляться ****************************************итекам, лепящим колы Путину и России, а страдает баннер Севастополя.


----------



## Dober_86

Друзья, у вас наверное ещё баннер не сменился. Это ахтунг, бэйби










Поставил пшекам честно заработанный кол


----------



## raisonnable

Это будет третий мой кол, кажется.


----------



## ton63

avto_trest said:


> Неплохо было бы как написал raisonnable, на баннер что-нибудь горное


Я тоже за горный баннер. Причем это может быть не только Чечня, но и другие республики. Там такая классная архитектура. Современной архитектурой мы особо никого в мире удивить не сможем, а вот старинной архитектурой и этническим разнообразием можем. Например, на Кавказе мне очень нравятся старинные башни в горах. Это не только Чечня, но и Ингушетия. В том же Дагестане есть старинный Дербент с его крепостью Нарын-кала, многочисленные горные аулы. В Осетии мне нравится Даргавс с его "городом мертвых". Вот несколько баннеров последнего попробовал нарезать.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93094736









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55664964









http://minivan.ru/phpBB2/about19600.html


----------



## Evgeni60rus

вау вау, второй вооще бомба!!


----------



## Dober_86

Я тоже за #2


----------



## Dober_86

Хаха, поляки к успеху идут!


----------



## ikeamen

да, второй клевый


----------



## ikeamen

Измайловский кремль


ну и возможно..








в техническом плане это пока единственная подошедшая фотка


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

^^
1 и 3 супер, я считаю.


----------



## osmant

А кто-то еще говорил, что нам отправить нечего (кроме Волжского). С учетом того, какой шлак в последнее время на шапке сайта, думаю, можно не стесняться и каждые три недели по российскому баннеру двигать.


----------



## Veteran1812

Нужно нашей секции стремиться предоставить 85 баннеров - 1 на каждый субъект федерации, вот это было бы интересно.


----------



## Troshev

ikeamen said:


> ...


сильный перешарп на всех


----------



## son_of_the_sun

*ikeamen*, классные варианты, можно все отправлять, один за другим, но действительно першарп.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ton63 said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93094736


^^ Вот этот. Цвета хорошие, небо, виден масштаб горы, облака.


----------



## ikeamen

хм.. у меня монитор стремненький. на 3-4 баннере возможно. 
на питерском мне вообще кажется что недошарп)
контраст норм? кислоты нет?


----------



## Troshev

ikeamen said:


> хм.. у меня монитор стремненький. на 3-4 баннере возможно.
> на питерском мне вообще кажется что недошарп)
> контраст норм? кислоты нет?


всё есть) и перешарп, и хроматические аберрации, и потерянное небо (1,4)


----------



## ikeamen

вечно не угодишь вам, королевнам hno:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ikeamen said:


> хм.. у меня монитор стремненький. на 3-4 баннере возможно.
> на питерском мне вообще кажется что недошарп)
> контраст норм? кислоты нет?


Не владею кунг-фу хроматических аберраций, конечно, но по цветам в целом всё нормально, на мой взгляд. Хотя на первом, в углу слева, небо явно засвечено.


----------



## Brad

Красивая панорама, в принципе. Но для любого города России кроме Москвы.  От Москвы ждут больше интересных зданий. Перешарплено.









Видел горизонты, заваленный вправо, и влево тоже. Но этот горизонт завален вниз :lol:. Это получилось из-за того, что не хотели обрезать колонну. Просто надо было ракурс взять пошире.








Измайловский кремль.
Этот кремль вообще почти не известен миру. Даже не все москвичи догадываются о его существовании. Здесь он показан очень хорошо, в действительности же, он более игрушечным выглядит.
В качестве троллинга отлично подойдёт. Типа, у нас даже по 2 кремля бывает  Граница башен с небом выглядит перешарплено.









Подойдёт для специальной даты. Освобождение Сталинграда. Или даже для 9 мая. Но меч нельзя оставлять таким - перешарплено.


----------



## Radiokott

Первый московский хорош. Немного скучноват, да. Но красивый, рвет шаблоны. 

Видно приличный европейский город, а не океан коммиблоков с торчащими дымящими трубами.


----------



## msasha_65

Я бы что-нибудь историческое предложил:




























Последнее, впрочем, однажды уже было (или очень похожее)


----------



## **RS**

Последний супер


----------



## **RS**

Может, Севастополь опять замутить?


----------



## msasha_65

Может, и Севастополь...
Можно было бы и Берлин - что-нибудь вроде этого:










Раскрасить флаг красным - пусть знают басурмане, кто на самом деле войну выиграл и Гитлера победил.

Но проблема старых фоток в том, что из них очень тяжело приготовить баннер соответствующего формата. Ну не было раньше широкоформатных фотографий...



**RS** said:


> Последний супер


А первый очень хорошо бы смотрелся в шапке Форума на 9 мая.


----------



## ikeamen

с чего это не было-то? панорамы еще в 19 веке делать научились.


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> с чего это не было-то? панорамы еще в 19 веке делать научились.


Я знаю. Да, были панорамы. Но ты попробуй найти такое панорамное фото Парада 1945 года в Москве?


----------



## ikeamen

ну то, что именно парад 45-ого не сняли панорамно еще не значит что ничего подобного не было..














































http://waralbum.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/456d-2.jpg
http://panzerw.narod.ru/panorama_berlin.jpg
http://apikabu.ru/img_n/2012-01_6/muf.jpg

и так далее

другое дело, что это все не подходит конечно..


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> особенно учитывая, что ни разу его так и не было на баннере
> флаг над Рейхстагом здесь по-моему вообще последний раз в прошлом десятилетии предлагали.
> у тебя какая-то своя реальность..


Ну может и не отправляли, но каждый раз 9 мая и 23 февраля обсуждаются одной и то же.
Не отправлялось, так как всё было плохо.


----------



## ikeamen

перестань заливать. 23-е вообще не помню чтобы обсуждали хоть раз.


Мамаев все же считаю, что в этом году нужно отправить. это то место, которое нужно показать.

посему, вот такой еще вариант


----------



## forzen

Лол. ЧТо я заливаю? У тебя это какая то больная тема. Ты же сам под майские праздники и предлагаешь. У тебя это весеннее? 


ikeamen said:


> есть баннер с Мамаева кургана о использовании которого я еще в прошлом году договорился, но не успели разместить.





ikeamen said:


> в этом году 50 лет со дня победы в сталинградской битве.
> Волгоград был. Сталинграда не было.





ikeamen said:


> такой баннер уже был
> 
> часть этой фотографии





ikeamen said:


> еще вариант
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> из этой





ikeamen said:


> многим не понравился. масштаб монумента некорректно передается.
> но и других вариантов как бы не предложили..





ikeamen said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> перестань заливать. 23-е вообще не помню чтобы обсуждали хоть раз.
> 
> 
> Мамаев все же считаю, что в этом году нужно отправить. это то место, которое нужно показать.
> 
> посему, вот такой еще вариант


Этот имхо лучше всех из предложенных выше и ниже "сталинградских".


----------



## forzen

msasha_65 said:


> Последнее, впрочем, однажды уже было (или очень похожее)


В 2010-м было вот этот.


----------



## Brad

Пока на Западе официально Сталина не приравняли к Гитлеру, надо эту фотку послать. (Надеюсь, она с парада ПОбеды?)
Всё равно русский победный баннер будут яростно критиковать. Любой советский флаг или звезду приравняют к троллингу. Так пусть уж будет троллинг уровнем повыше 
Пусть их прорвёт по-настоящему 



msasha_65 said:


> Я бы что-нибудь историческое предложил:


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Да, это именно фотка с Парада Победы 1945 года.

Вот оригинал:










Вот ссылка на сайт:

http://www.bellabs.ru/Scanarchive/Krasnoarm-illustr-gazeta_07.1945.html


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Лол. ЧТо я заливаю? У тебя это какая то больная тема. Ты же сам под майские праздники и предлагаешь. У тебя это весеннее?


где из процитированного тобой обсуждение 23 февраля?
под майские каждый год поднимается тема баннера. пишут многие. некоторые предлагают варианты. 
я тоже свои предложил. что тут экстраординарного? 
из тех 12 был выбран один. на мой взгляд лучший. 
М.Курган - самый большой и красивый памятник Победе. почему бы не показать его, напомнив лишний раз? 
кому не нравится - предлагает свое. а пи... говорить - не мешки ворочать.



forzen said:


> Не отправлялось, так как всё было плохо.


привет, кэп!


----------



## forzen

У кого-то подгорело)))


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> У кого-то подгорело)))


кто-то просто балаболка


----------



## osmant

Народ, за вашими ссорами и пустым трепом на день 70-летия Великой Победы мы опять останемся без баннера!


----------



## forzen

А чего останемся? Cталина шлите. Жаль нимба над ним нет...
Или Мамаев курган ( а то я знаю кто и что напишет ровно через год, сказав, что я всё придумал, ога  )

Предлагаю проголосовать:

1. 









2.









Если кто-то что-то получше найдет, то пускай выкладывает.


----------



## Radiokott

Второй слишком троллинговый. Пуканы младоевропейцам порвет знатно, но не стоит его отправлять на такую священную для России дату. 
Вообще, руководителей страны не надо туда совать, слишком спорные личности. Лучше что-то героическое или трагическое (все-таки цена была очень велика).


----------



## osmant

Мамаев посылать надо, Сталин в любом случае не проканает. Разве что чтобы поляков потроллить, ну да повод не тот.


----------



## msasha_65

Radiokott said:


> Второй слишком троллинговый. Пуканы младоевропейцам порвет знатно, но не стоит его отправлять на такую священную для России дату.
> Вообще, руководителей страны не надо туда совать, слишком спорные личности. Лучше что-то героическое или трагическое (все-таки цена была очень велика).


Вообще-то, эти "спорные личности" стояли во главе страны, победившей фашизм. На трибуне - Победители. И они принимают Парад Победы.

Склоняюсь именно к этому варианту.


----------



## alley cat

Ух на баннере сегодня мать городов русских.

У неё не только скайлаин повело, но и название:



> title	*Kiyv* skyline
> 
> location	*Kiev*, Ukraine


----------



## petersgriff

forzen said:


> немножко набило оскомину каждое 9 мая отправлять Мамаев Курган.
> Всё понимаю, там много эпичного, но можно немного разнообразия?


Предлагаю это снабдить троллфейсом и подписать "german banner day":


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Голосую за Вылхахрат.


----------



## alex-Zam

На день труда, день России или день Единства предлогаю:

Внимание: очень широкая и социалистическая панорама. Прикольная. http://cp12.nevsepic.com.ua/2-1/1358104228-1038308-www.nevsepic.com.ua.jpg


----------



## alex-Zam

osmant said:


> Народ, за вашими ссорами и пустым трепом на день 70-летия Великой Победы мы опять останемся без баннера!


Не стоит спешить. Лучше найти, что-то клевое. Чтобы все дружно сказали - вот это! Пока есть сомнения - лучше продолжать искать. Москву много на панорамму снимали.. Гугл: "Москв* панорама site:livejournal.com" или site: Flickr.com и так далее
Стоит заранее написать Яну и застолбить эту дату. 70 лет и все такое. Сазать, что баннер рус коммьюнити активно ищет..


----------



## alex-Zam

Севастополь, день победы. Подправить в фотошопе или хотя бы Лайтруме - будет очень тролльно. И флажок России и Георгиевский флажок пририсовать...  Фотокарточки лиц Путина, Шойгу, Навального. Собчак, и т.д. незаметно всунуть среди толпы...


----------



## alex-Zam

Севастополь, парад 2014г вроде. Заполучить эту фотку в хай-рез можно на сайте. Там кстате много годных панорам. **RS** на заметку


----------



## alex-Zam

Возвращение гвардейского ракетного крейсера "Москва" от грузинских берегов в Севастополь.
Вечер, 23 августа 2008 г. После войны с Грузией. Как бы совсем политично..








http://foto-sevastopol.narod.ru/album/events/vozvraschenie_moskvy1_360.html


----------



## alex-Zam

На день ВМФ когда-нибудь можно. Края у панорамы обрезать + хай-рез.. 

День Военно-морского флота России в Севастополе.









http://virtual-sevastopol.ru/album/navyday/09_55_neptun1.html


----------



## alex-Zam

В качестве прикола послать с текстом: типичный скайлайн Севастополя, город-герой военно-морской русской славы. 










Фул сайз: http://virtual-sevastopol.ru/album/fleet/parad_korabley_2014_3.html


----------



## vartal

^^Желательно фото такого большого размера, как в посте #10286 не вставлять, а то смотреть неудобно, не у всех же такие безмерные экраны, да и постить всё в одном посте, а не разбивать каждую реплику по отдельному посту


----------



## Brad

Никакой современный баннер нельзя даже сравнивать с баннером со СТалиным.
Корабли в Севастополе, Курган или любой памятник - это отражение локального момента войны. Баннеры эти смотрятся местечковыми.
Баннер со Сталиным отражаем Победу в целом. Причём там не только Сталин, но и Жуков и др.

ЗЫ Баннер с кораблями интересен. Его можно на другую дату, связанную с Крымом, предложить.


----------



## alex-Zam

Стилизованная панорама. Интернационально - всем понравится. На 8-ое Мая предложить Яну - типо для Европы. Где-то подвесить на этой картинке при помощи фотошопа на танчиках Советское, Французской, Англ, и Амерское флажки. И Китайцев (куда же без них - много голосов будет, хехех))). На крыше какого-то здания установить знамя со значком пацифистов - Peace, чтобы побольше народ голосовал. 

8 Мая.
Location: Liberated Europe.
Примерный текст: In remembrance of the fallen heroes. No more, no war. SSC for peace!


----------



## Brad

Radiokott said:


> Второй слишком троллинговый. Пуканы младоевропейцам порвет знатно, но не стоит его отправлять на такую священную для России дату.
> Вообще, руководителей страны не надо туда совать, слишком спорные личности. Лучше что-то героическое или трагическое (все-таки цена была очень велика).


Вы, видимо, не представляете роль Сталина в ВОВ.
ЭТо сейчас мы многое знаем о том времени, а тогда весь мир олицетворял ПОбеду с ним.


----------



## alex-Zam

vartal said:


> ^^Желательно фото такого большого размера, как в посте #10286 не вставлять, а то смотреть неудобно, не у всех же такие безмерные экраны, да и постить всё в одном посте, а не разбивать каждую реплику по отдельному посту


Извиняюсь сильно. Я с телефона. Гуглю и вставляю. В машине, из гор возвращаемся. Хочу с пользой время убить. Сорри..


----------



## Brad

alex-Zam said:


> Стилизованная панорама. Интернационально - всем понравится. На 8-ое Мая предложить Яну - типо для Европы. Где-то подвесить на этой картинке при помощи фотошопа на танчиках Советское, Французской, Англ, и Амерское знамя. И Китайцев (куда же без них - много голосов будет, хехех))). На крыше какого-то здания установить флажочек Peace, чтобы побольше народ голосовал.
> Location: Liberated Europe.
> Примерный текст: In remembrance of the fallen heroes. No more, no war. SSC for peace!


Вы попробуйте из этого сделать баннер. А потом посмотрите и предлагайте. *Ширина должна быть в 5 раз больше высоты*.


----------



## alex-Zam

Brad said:


> Вы попробуйте из этого сделать баннер. А потом посмотрите и предлагайте. *Ширина должна быть в 5 раз больше высоты*.


К чему столь непродуктивная агрессивность? В плане общих идей-предложений и обсуждения. Рэйшио там почти 1:4.8 Исходник достаточно большого разрешения. Можно увеличить канвас по ширине и клонировать стэмпом по краям, захилить блюром, и т.д. как-то так. Я кисти в фотошопе давно не держал, но многим на форуме это раз плюнуть, это точно. Флажки на танчики поставить и пацифиское знамя куда-то сверху на дом. На 8 МАЯ бы прикольно было. Иначе.какие-нибудь поляки как всегда всунут какую-нибудь Варшаву с какими-нибудь красно-черными кружочками. На 9 МАЯ неплохо бы было "отечественный" баннер лицезреть.
*пожал плечами*


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Сегодня реальный банер из Киева? Или жаба?


----------



## Fasterovich

son_of_the_sun said:


> Новый баннер Москвы?


Не интересно от Москвы снова сити отправлять, не так давно был. Хотелось бы что-нибудь новое и необычное.


----------



## Brad

по-моему, измайловский кремль подошёл


----------



## AutoUnion

ikeamen said:


> Измайловский кремль


Однозначно надо отправлять, такой Москвы точно никто не знает.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Мой вариант. Автору отправлено письмо с просьбой о разрешении.

1.









2.









доп.: Разрешение есть! Будем отправлять первый?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Вот, кстати, ещё вариант, Царицино. Правда, с авторством загвоздка, фото выложено тоже в виде баннера на сайте про туристические места. Интересно, считается ли это за свободное распространение?


----------



## Radiokott

Измайловский кремль слишком китчевый. 

Я за этот баннер 



ikeamen said:


>


----------



## AutoUnion

son_of_the_sun said:


> Мой вариант. Автору отправлено письмо с просьбой о разрешении.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> доп.: Разрешение есть! Будем отправлять первый?


Я так полагаю что на "День России" такой баннер будет в самый раз!  Кстати на июнь уже принимают заявки или нет? А на 9 мая надо что-то победоносное искать!


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> Я так полагаю что на "День России" такой баннер будет в самый раз!  Кстати на июнь уже принимают заявки или нет? А на 9 мая надо что-то победоносное искать!


9 мая уже через месяц.
Но, кроме пустых разговоров, никаких других вариантов, лучших, чем вариант со Сталиным, нет. Даже не предложено.










Я так понимаю, что обсуждение закончено и можно отправлять этот баннер?


----------



## flatron

^^ а где тут скайлайн и что в этом хорошего?
тут же не конкурс портретов.


----------



## Topoliok

можно и на 25-е апреля. почитайте ссылку, там и с переводом на русский есть.


----------



## Topoliok

кстати, можно и барельеф с мемориала в Вашингтоне резануть:









http://097mcn.livejournal.com/51640.html


----------



## osmant

Измайловский первый отправлять, определенно! хватит уже совершенство искать, разглядывая ежедневный шлак на шапке сайта.
По Победному: кажется, уже движемся в правильном направлении.


----------



## croomm

msasha_65 said:


> 9 мая уже через месяц.
> Но, кроме пустых разговоров, никаких других вариантов, лучших, чем вариант со Сталиным, нет. Даже не предложено.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я так понимаю, что обсуждение закончено и можно отправлять этот баннер?


Помнится хороших вариантов было предостаточно. 

А этот ни в коем случае выставлять нельзя. Он очень спорный во всех отношениях. Я не говорю, даже про личность Сталина, я говорю про вклад этих товарищей в победу. Так что если этот баннер пойдет от России, от меня пойдет заслуженная единица.


----------



## croomm

Вот варианты которые я предлагаю рассмотреть ещё раз

by osmant










и ещё у RS было 2 хороших варианта, но у меня они сейчас не открываются. 

И у petersgrif на тему Трептев-парка была хорошая идея.


----------



## ikeamen

у Трептова такая же проблема что и у Родины-матери..



















вторая фотка с сайта http://www.nato.int/ 

отправлять Сталина на баннере - клиника. причем для тяжелобольных.


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> Я так понимаю, что обсуждение закончено и можно отправлять этот баннер?


Это вообще не в тему! hno: Тогда уж лучше один из видов Волгограда!


----------



## AutoUnion

Надо что-то такое:










Ну и бонус от меня .................Новогодний баннер


----------



## osmant

Новогодний мегакрут!
А вот тот что с салютом - и на День города подойдет, и на любой государственный праздник. Именно "победного" духа он не передает.


----------



## forzen

Новогодний, это новогодний. К 9-му мая никоим образом.

Вариантов особых и нет, к сожалению. 

Или Мамаев Курган, что был предложен ранее. Или что-то типа того, что предложил *Topoliok*


----------



## forzen




----------



## Tokion

1, 4, 13


----------



## GriffonAS

1, 4, 9 и 13


----------



## Ваня

1,3 и 4, пусть стреляет у любителей свобод и прочих гейропейцев


----------



## Teamsky

1,2,7,10.


----------



## Blackhavvk

1. 4. 7.


----------



## loit2007

2, 4, 11, 13.


----------



## Radiokott

4. 7. 9


----------



## gorkill

3, 4, 13


----------



## like_a_grimm

5, 7, 12, 13


----------



## forzen

13


----------



## ikeamen

правильно, излишняя скромность - признак гордыни)


----------



## alekssa1

2, 4, 13


----------



## ton63

13


----------



## alex-Zam

3,5,11,13


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> правильно, излишняя скромность - признак гордыни)


 не вижу смысла выбирать миллион вариантов. я уже предлагал остановиться на минимуме вариантов. Всё равно остальные, как Богданов, Андрей Владимирович... для массовки.


----------



## croomm

2,7, 13


----------



## **RS**

5,7


----------



## Veteran1812

4.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

1, 2, 11, 13

Где *ikeamen*, когда он так нужен? У Родины-Матери не меч, а пила :colgate:


----------



## ikeamen

да перешарплен просто. исправить не долго. вы выбирайте-выбирайте)


----------



## raisonnable

Я за второй.


----------



## like_a_grimm

4й


----------



## alex-Zam

4.


----------



## ton63

4-й


----------



## petersgriff

ikeamen said:


> нас всех так возмущает, что американцы последнее время приписывают победу чуть ли не себе.
> и сами же этому содействуем, размещая такие пацифичные фоточки.


Такие фоточки говорят только о том, что мы еще не окончательно свихнулись.

Кстати, что будет 8 мая в европейский V-day? Может уговорить 8 мая поставить баннеры из 11-13 ("союзнические"), а 9 мая наш с Волгоградом?



osmant said:


> Итак, торжественно объявляю *2 тур*! Голосовать можно только за один вариант, в противном случае голоса считаться не будут.


И все равно №*4*.


----------



## Radiokott

а кто на 4й фотке? Наши и какие-то западные союзники? Как примерно планируете подписать?


----------



## forzen

]4-й[


----------



## gorkill

4.


----------



## Kogan

petersgriff said:


> Кстати, что будет 8 мая в европейский V-day?
> Может уговорить 8 мая поставить баннеры из 11-13 ("союзнические"), а 9 мая наш с Волгоградом?


8 мая - 4й
9-мая - 2й.


----------



## alex-Zam

Kogan said:


> 8 мая - 4й
> 9-мая - 2й.


+1 (если Ян согласится)


----------



## Teamsky

Kogan said:


> 8 мая - 4й
> 9-мая - 2й.


поддержу, 
на 9го больше нравится 4й
1й- (как вариант второго)- на 8е


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

4-й вариант


----------



## croomm

4 на 8 мая, 

3 на 9 мая. 

Мамаев Курган хорош, но банален.


----------



## loit2007

номер 4


----------



## jackass94

4

качество баннера с Мамевым Курганом не очень, увы


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> нас всех так возмущает, что американцы последнее время приписывают победу чуть ли не себе.
> и сами же этому содействуем, размещая такие пацифичные фоточки.
> либертэ фратернитэ и прочая обычная людская радость момента. в принципе понять это можно..
> но блин, чья это победа? и кому это заискивание надо "там"?
> 
> на всякий случай подсказка


Ой спасибо за картиночку, тут же сплошь шпиёны сидят и не знают про вклад СССР во второй мировой войне.

Про "пацифичную фоточку" я всё расписал в посте на предыдущей странице. Почему она не просто рядовая, постановочная "пацифичная".

Икеамэн, ты можешь обижаться, но твои слова - это яркий пример очень распространенного комплекса неполноценности на территории бывшего СССР. Посмотри на укров. Они, чтобы доказать, что они великие, выдумали себе историю и во всех интернетах что-то там доказывают. Каждое их движение это движение страха перед тем, что с ними не будут считаться.

Мне же, как жителю этой страны, страны победившей фашизм, бояться нечего. Мне не страшно упомянуть, что да, во второй мировой участвовали и другие страны и вообще-то началась она не в 41-м, а в 39-м, когда наша страна немножко не замечала войны, пока её не коснулось напрямую. 
Я не боюсь увидеть в каком-то сраном баннере, заискивание. Мне насрать что там могут подумать шакалы и в принципе, стране победителю, великой стране, должно быть насрать, что там думают говномесы. Это удел слабых.


----------



## Tokion

4..


----------



## Blackhavvk

3. Но его наверно не выберут


----------



## Lyonesse

4ый вариант.


----------



## Raj20

4.


----------



## AutoUnion

№2


----------



## vartal

4


----------



## petersgriff

Kogan said:


> 8 мая - 4й
> 9-мая - 2й.


Ого, рад что нашел понимание. Теперь успеть бы.



jackass94 said:


> качество баннера с Мамевым Курганом не очень, увы


Это да...hno:


----------



## Topoliok

раз уж мой 11-й не проканал, то голосую за близкий по духу - 4-й.


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Ой спасибо за картиночку, тут же сплошь шпиёны сидят и не знают про вклад СССР во второй мировой войне.


такое ощущение создается.


----------



## Veteran1812

4-й


----------



## **RS**

*3*


----------



## Ваня

1-й


----------



## Raj20

ikeamen said:


> такое ощущение создается.


Американцев включить спарведливо, потому что они воевали с Японией. На Дальнем Востоке оставались некоторые силы СССР (вопреки мифам), но не факт, что ситуация сложилась бы в нашу пользу.


----------



## SNiP

Radiokott said:


> а кто на 4й фотке? Наши и какие-то западные союзники? Как примерно планируете подписать?












http://www.69th-infantry-division.com/linkup-and-celebrations.html


----------



## Blackhavvk

Я категорически против четвертого.


----------



## Brad

4. Видно, что русские в то время недоедали, в первую очередь, белки. Каждый нечётный выше следующего русского.


----------



## gorkill

Brad said:


> Каждый нечётный выше следующего.


Для скайлайна


----------



## Christopher_Robin

№ 2


----------



## osmant

Думаю, дальше флуд можно не разводить - очевидно, что "выиграл" вариант 4!










Фотку предложил forzen, а посему предлагаю именно ему блеснуть красноречием и договориться с Яном в соответствующей теме! Описав, кем сделана фото и к какому празднику предназначен баннер.
Я лично ничего не имею против, если этот баннер будет выставлен на 8 мая (V-E Day), а на 9 мая поставят баннер номер 2, с Родиной-матерью посередине. Если конечно сможете с Яном договориться)) нет ничего плохого, чтобы отмечать такой юбилей два дня.


----------



## ikeamen

надо просто чтоб разные люди предложили

а какой город на фотке, знает кто?


----------



## osmant

дак какая разница, какой.. Подпись к баннеру должна быть соответствующая, что-нить типа Victory Day или 70 years of a victory over fascism


----------



## Blackhavvk

Да, я за 8 мая четвертый баннер а на 9 второй, считаю что это справедливо. Надеюсь что раз победе 70 лет то нам так и быть дадут 2 баннера. С учетом что мы сами предлагаем баннер с интернациональным составом.


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> дак какая разница, какой.. Подпись к баннеру должна быть соответствующая, что-нить типа Victory Day или 70 years of a victory over fascism


да мне просто интересно. не Берлин ведь? и вообще 45-ый это год ли?

подпись конечно там должна быть не с названием города


----------



## forzen

osmant said:


> Фотку предложил forzen, а посему предлагаю именно ему блеснуть красноречием и договориться с Яном в соответствующей теме! Описав, кем сделана фото и к какому празднику предназначен баннер.


Эм. Боюсь мой английский недоговороспособен. Я надеюсь, кто нибудь другой, смог бы это сделать. ***RS*** например. Он там вроде за своего. :cheers:
И да. В идеале, 4-й на 8-мое, 2-ой на 9-е.


----------



## **RS**

Договоримся


----------



## petersgriff

ikeamen said:


> да мне просто интересно. не Берлин ведь? и вообще 45-ый это год ли?


Не, это 1939 - тайный советско-американский парад в Перл-Харборе. Красный упырь скрывал.


----------



## ikeamen

petersgriff said:


> Не, это 1939 - тайный советско-американский парад в Перл-Харборе. Красный упырь скрывал.


уржаться


----------



## Radiokott

пишут что Торгау


----------



## Dober_86

О, что сегодня на баннере!


> rate today's banner
> previous banner
> 
> title	Dargavs mountainscape
> location	Russia
> info	Alanian necropolis outside the village of Dargavs, called "City of the dead". It comprises 99 different tombs and crypts.


----------



## croomm

Это только пять!


----------



## DimanKHV

такие же башни есть в Тибете. видать и вправду были сино-кавказцы)


----------



## avto_trest

DimanKHV said:


> такие же башни есть в Тибете. видать и вправду были сино-кавказцы)


это склепы! Ваш Кэп!


----------



## ikeamen

а кто знает, что у нас с баннерами/баннером? кто-нибудь отправит/отправил?


----------



## Troshev

опять вы там детский сад устроили с укровским баннером. как дети ей богу. как бы из-за вас чайную не прикрыли как коз раду


----------



## osmant

Troshev said:


> опять вы там детский сад устроили с укровским баннером. как дети ей богу. как бы из-за вас чайную не прикрыли как коз раду


не совсем понял, о чем речь?


----------



## gorkill

osmant said:


> не совсем понял, о чем речь?


О комментариях к одесскому баннеру. Но вот к кому обращение, непонятно.


----------



## ikeamen

к русским он обращается


----------



## **RS**

Баннеры отосланы, жду решения


----------



## osmant

К слову, послезавтра Измайлово в шапке обещает быть!


----------



## gorkill

ikeamen said:


> к русским он обращается


Русские, русские - неспокойная судьба.
Но зачем, чтоб быть сильней,
Нам нужна беда.
http://www.lyricshare.net/ru/sankt-peterburg/russkie.html


----------



## petersgriff

Гевалт, вaтники, Госдеп нас опередил:
https://twitter.com/USEmbRu


----------



## osmant

А может у нас идею дернули? )


----------



## ikeamen

так у кого ж еще-то


----------



## forzen

Надо было копирайт на обрезанную фоту ставить. )))


----------



## ikeamen

у кого-то бомбануло.
беру самоотвод из этой увлекательнейшей дискуссии.


----------



## Troshev

если завтра к Уфе административно присоединят Екатеринбург вы буде считать это одним городом? город Санкт Петербург и город Петергоф части одного субъекта, но это не один город


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> у кого-то бомбануло.
> беру самоотвод из этой увлекательнейшей дискуссии.


лол.


----------



## GElmer

Troshev said:


> если завтра к Уфе административно присоединят Екатеринбург вы буде считать это одним городом? город Санкт Петербург и город Петергоф части одного субъекта, но это не один город


Случайно заглянул в эту тему, а тут Екатеринбург к Уфе присоединяют! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ritmo-F

Troshev said:


> если завтра к Уфе административно присоединят Екатеринбург вы буде считать это одним городом? город Санкт Петербург и город Петергоф части одного субъекта, но это не один город


Границы субъекта Санкт-Петербурга и границы города Санкт-Петербурга одинаковые. Петергоф входит в Петродворцовый район города Санкт-Петербурга, местное самоуправление подчиняется Смольному. Петергоф как бы и город, но по факту это так или иначе часть Питера и воспринимается так же.


----------



## vartal

Troshev said:


> если завтра к Уфе административно присоединят Екатеринбург вы буде считать это одним городом?


Метру для начала пускай построят  Тут скорее наоборот надо тогда. :naughty:


----------



## Troshev

Ritmo-F said:


> Границы субъекта Санкт-Петербурга и границы города Санкт-Петербурга одинаковые


де-юре

жители Дачного или Лигово на работу до сих пор ездят "в город"

вот типичные карта доставки разных фирм. первое что в гугле вылезло




























с Ozon.ru : 



> Условия предоставления услуги «Доставка в Санкт-Петербурге» не распространяются на Колпинский, Кронштадтский, Курортный, Петродворцовый, Пушкинский и частично на Красносельский (г. Красное Село, Горелово) районы. Курьерская доставка в отдельные административные центры Санкт-Петербурга (такие как Пушкин, Павловск, Петродворец, Ольгино, Кронштадт, Сестрорецк и т.д.) осуществляется на условиях «Доставки по Ленинградской области».


символизирует


----------



## forzen

Да чего там. Я в принципе, не особо считаю петербуржцами людей живущих дальше Фонтанки.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Troshev said:


> символизирует


Это символизирует разве что количество точек и расстояние от куда курьер может доставить товар до потребителя. Как раз показательный пример с Pizza Ollis карту которой ты в том числе привел, в Колпино есть точка и как видишь оно выделено на карте.










Логично что ядро города гораздо больше напичкано точками, соответственно там одна тарифная зона, а на периферии зачастую уже другая.

З.Ы. Ладно я больше на эту тему ничего писать не стану, потому как уже жесткий оффтоп начался.


----------



## Radiokott

Troshev said:


> де-юре
> жители Дачного или Лигово на работу до сих пор ездят "в город"


"в город" жители окраинных/спальных районов ездят по всей России. "Город" = центр.


----------



## BlackHust

Troshev said:


> де-юре


ну раз де-юре это Санкт-Петербург, то вопрос исчерпан.


----------



## **RS**

Народ, прекращайте оффтоп.
Баннер Волгограда будет 9 Мая, Яну понравился  Но вот на наш вариант для 8 Мая ответил отказом - просто группа людей не подходит, нужен скайлайн или хотя бы ситискейп. Давайте срочно варианты!!!


----------



## **RS**

Да, и ссылку на оригинал баннера с Родиной-Матерью киньте.


----------



## osmant

Ну, из имевшихся ранее вариантов под определения Яна подходят только фотоколлажи, выбирайте любой. Сомневаюсь, что что-то новое мы успеем найти.


----------



## Brad

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150503
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=102


----------



## **RS**

*Оригинал *Волгограда, товарищи, *ОРИГИНАЛ!!!*:gaah:


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> перестань заливать. 23-е вообще не помню чтобы обсуждали хоть раз.
> 
> 
> Мамаев все же считаю, что в этом году нужно отправить. это то место, которое нужно показать.
> 
> посему, вот такой еще вариант


Что ж, кто баннер предложил, с того и спрос!


----------



## osmant

Впрочем, через гуглекартинки все легко ищется: 
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6110/43221130.e2/0_93fb0_fcb25c51_orig (оригинал)
http://n-baryshev.livejournal.com/639590.html?thread=4175718


----------



## ikeamen

**RS** said:


> *Оригинал *Волгограда, товарищи, *ОРИГИНАЛ!!!*:gaah:


личку читаешь?
я писал тебе недели две назад именно по этому поводу.. ни ответа, ни привета...


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> Что ж, кто баннер предложил, с того и спрос!


я думал он шутит... ибо:



**RS** said:


> Баннеры отосланы, жду решения


отправлял и уже не помнит что отправлял? :nuts:

разрешения тоже естественно все уже есть давно. я связался с автором и получил добро..
ппц организация.


----------



## **RS**

Автора я указал, а в личку мне столько сообщений приходит, что запутаться проще простого.


----------



## novos

Баннер супер, Чикаго! Правда георгиевской ленточки не хватает.


----------



## bus driver

Чикаго прекрасен, лови пятак


----------



## osmant

На 8 мая баннер так и не заявили... Что ж, жаль.


----------



## osmant

Ну все, Волгоград на баннере! Всех с днем Победы!!!
ЗЫ: кто уже заминусить успел?


----------



## Baroque

osmant said:


> Ну все, Волгоград на баннере! Всех с днем Победы!!!
> ЗЫ: кто уже заминусить успел?


А это не очевидно? Недобитые фашисты...

Эх, не хватает георгиевской ленты на баннере, чтобы пуканы у всей нацисткой нечисти еще больше рвались и горели в этот великий день.


----------



## vegorv

Сегодня на баннере самый героический город. :cheers:

Спасибо Яну и тому, кто послал.


----------



## Takohashi

Baroque said:


> А это не очевидно? Недобитые фашисты...
> 
> Эх, не хватает георгиевской ленты на баннере, чтобы пуканы у всей нацисткой нечисти еще больше рвались и горели в этот великий день.


Слова типичного нациста (а по истории постов это прекрасно видно), у которого порвало пукан из-за того, что кто-то дислайкнул баннер.


----------



## Lexo77

Закрыли обсуждение баннера...


----------



## Roman1994

с утра закрыто было


----------



## osmant

Сколько он в итоге набрал? Сейчас у меня уже голосовалка следующего началась...


----------



## anm

osmant said:


> Сколько он в итоге набрал? Сейчас у меня уже голосовалка следующего началась...


 3.79, total votes: 775
но это еще не итог


----------



## **RS**

3.79


----------



## osmant

Жуть... Ну что за люди... В собственную историю плюнуть готовы!


----------



## Proshlex

Baroque said:


> А это не очевидно? Недобитые фашисты...
> 
> Эх, не хватает георгиевской ленты на баннере, чтобы пуканы у всей нацисткой нечисти еще больше рвались и горели в этот великий день.


Все вы про фашистов. Давайте будем откровенны, баннер посредственный с точки зрения тематики самого форума, большинство иноюзеров и понятия не имеет про то, что там изображено. Главное, для нас, что в день Победы там именно этот баннер, пох на оценки.


----------



## forzen

Proshlex said:


> Все вы про фашистов. Давайте будем откровенны, баннер посредственный с точки зрения тематики самого форума, большинство иноюзеров и понятия не имеет про то, что там изображено. Главное, для нас, что в день Победы там именно этот баннер, пох на оценки.


Баннер конечно посредственный, но голосуют оценивая не его качество. Быллы сильно политизированы, это можно увидеть из оценок. Много 5-ок и много колов. Обычно всё более ровно. А здесь всё очевидно. Другое дело, что нам на самом деле насрать. И с каждым годом, я замечаю, что россиянам, всё больше насрать на мнение "прогрессивного" мышления. В 90-х это был больше гонор, сейчас же реалии.


----------



## ikeamen

Без ложки дегтя конечно же не обошлось..

описания нет.. сложно было скопипастить абзац из википедии?
Автор фотографии - Никита Барышев. кто такой Александр Слободенюк подписанный как автор, походу одному RS'у известно.

Я лично разговаривал с автором в ВК и получил разрешение. Еще и пригласил его 9 мая на форум посмотреть свое фото на баннере.
Вроде не зашел. ниче не написал мне. иначе от стыда можно было бы сгореть. короче полный фейспалм


----------



## forzen

Икеамен и сгореть от стыда? что-то ты на себя наговариваешь?


----------



## forzen

Для разрыва пуканов


----------



## Ваня

^^ это будет следующий


----------



## Fasterovich

2 и 4


----------



## KZNSky

А мне 1 и 5 понравился. Нет акцента на вертолетах. Небоскребы интересно смотрятся на фоне низкоэтажной застройки


----------



## Sergio_Bel

2.


----------



## GriGorio56

4 и 7 понравились.


----------



## Demisgr77

KZNSky said:


> А мне 1 и 5 понравился. Нет акцента на вертолетах. Небоскребы интересно смотрятся на фоне низкоэтажной застройки


Если они уже есть, это уже акцент, так лучше их выделить, а небоскребы как можно ближе на заднем фоне. Плюс на 2 фото все контрастно и четко видно.


----------



## forzen

Мне самому, нравятся варианты 6 и 7. Видны и вертолеты и город.


----------



## Tokion

5 и 7


----------



## Mabutu

С 1 по 7 Пижонство и детский тролинг...


----------



## avto_trest

1 и 6


----------



## vegorv

4,6,7


----------



## forzen




----------



## croomm

Оба офигенные, но первый лучше.


----------



## AutoUnion

№6


----------



## vegorv

питерский 2й, ярче 1го


----------



## osmant

Оба не дотягивают.


----------



## Federation2014

Troshev said:


> опять вы там детский сад устроили с укровским баннером. как дети ей богу. как бы из-за вас чайную не прикрыли как коз раду


Какой детский сад? Детский сад от упоротых укров не прекращается в отношении любых российских баннеров, за что комменты прикрывают. Посмотрел комменты к этому конкретному баннеру - с нашей стороны все нормально, любовь к одному из красивейших и самобытнейших русских городов Одессе. Самый популярный по лайкам коммент все прекрасно показывает. В ответ со стороны укротроллей потоком льется желчь. И?


----------



## Federation2014

Takohashi said:


> Слова типичного нациста (а по истории постов это прекрасно видно), у которого порвало пукан из-за того, что кто-то дислайкнул баннер.


У кого рвет пуканы от происходящего возрождения России, кто здесь нацист, мальчиш-плохиш, предатель страны за печеньки и просто полное г... - всем давным-давно видно по темам в чайной про Украину и политику в России.


----------



## Federation2014

forzen said:


> Варианты:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


1,4,6


----------



## petersgriff

Никто не предлагал?








http://muph.livejournal.com/303184.html


----------



## osmant

Владимир? Если обрезать до баннерного формата - ничего окромя Успенского собора и не останется.


----------



## forzen

petersgriff said:


> Никто не предлагал?


Вы режьте сразу. Какой толк от фоток? 90 процентов удачных фоток, при обрезании теряют всё и становятся совсем неинтересными.
Сколько удачных фоток Петербрга? Тысячи! Но попробуй найди что-нибудь под формат баннера...


----------



## **RS**

Кстати, последнее фото с зимним Владимиром больше остальных предложенных подходит ко Дню России. Баннеры с вертушками ну совсем не подходят. Во-первых, акцент не на скайлайне. Во-вторых, военно-политическая тема и так уже всех достала, зачем ее постоянно поднимать? Вот на 9 Мая был баннер подобный - хватит. И в третьих, неужто в нашей самой большой и красивой стране мира не найдется что показать на баннере, кроме вооружения? Ведь тысячи ж примеров прекрасной русской архитектуры, да еще и в контексте не менее чудесной природы; живописных городов, интересных скайлайнов. Время еще есть, давайте выбирать.


----------



## Radiokott

+100. Вертолеты на День России вообще не в тему.


----------



## forzen

Мне то пофиг, я лично совсем не настаиваю на вертолетах. Тем более, что когда предлагал и не думал именно о дне России и уж тем более об агрессивности. 
Просто неплохая композиция. Вертолет кстати, по большей части, транспортный. Где здесь агрессия? Если в каждом движении видеть Руку Москвы, то так недалеко до того, чтобы из небоскреба выброситься с криком - Русские идут. Это шизофрения. Лечиться надо.

И что значит фраза, "Вот на 9 Мая был баннер подобный - хватит." В каком месте подобный? Мамаев Курган, посвященный жертвам войны, это признак агрессии? Извини RS, но по моему, это довольно стрёмное высказывание. Надо было, видимо, на 9 мая пилить памятник посвященный бойцам УПА, это было бы толерантно и нас бы похвалили. И все мы бы взялись в круг и танцевали... потом оргия, мальчики с мальчиками, девочки с неграми...

Причину со следствием путать не надо. Агрессия идет не от баннера, а из сложившейся ситуации. И сложившийся негатив, добреньким баннером не исправить. Это всё равно будет империя зла.

Предлагаю. Вроде норм. Должен понравится.


----------



## **RS**

А где я об *агрессии* писал?  Я писал о военной теме, а не об агрессии. Мамаев Курган - памятник военной победе, на предложенном фото вертолет - военный. И к чему ты залУПА приплел?  Просто совсем не в тему на День России - невоенный праздник - выдвигать баннер с армейской вертушкой. Нужно на баннере такое показать, что наиболее ярко отражает душу страны. А вертолеты только излишний баттхерт и метание говн в адрес нашей Родины вызовет на этом форуме. Оно нам надо?


----------



## croomm

Полностью согласен с RS, наконец, кто-то об этом сказал. Хватит политику вмешивать.


----------



## Veteran1812

croomm said:


> Полностью согласен с RS, наконец, кто-то об этом сказал. Хватит политику вмешивать.


Где в вертолетах можно разглядеть политику?


----------



## msasha_65

Всё верно, при чём здесь вертолёты и военная тематика? Россия - мирная страна.

На 12 июня (всё-таки лето, праздник..) надо отправить летний баннер.
Можно что-нибудь из уже ранее предлагавшегося. Например, этот:










И ещё одно:
22 июня ещё одна важная дата для нас. День начала Великой Отечественной войны, день Памяти и Скорби.
Не отправить ли нам баннер и для этой даты? А то многие уже не помнят историю.
В первые дни войны бомбили в т.ч. Киев. Вот панорама разбомбленого Киева:


----------



## forzen

Кстати, 27 мая день города в Санкт Петербурге. Может послать всё же этот? Или уже поздняк метаться?


----------



## forzen

del


----------



## Tokion

msasha_65 said:


> Всё верно, при чём здесь вертолёты и военная тематика? Россия - мирная страна.
> 
> На 12 июня (всё-таки лето, праздник..) надо отправить летний баннер.
> Можно что-нибудь из уже ранее предлагавшегося. Например, этот:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И ещё одно:
> 22 июня ещё одна важная дата для нас. День начала Великой Отечественной войны, день Памяти и Скорби.
> Не отправить ли нам баннер и для этой даты? А то многие уже не помнят историю.
> В первые дни войны бомбили в т.ч. Киев. Вот панорама разбомбленого Киева:


Сначала Севастополь на День России, потом разбомбленный Киев - хороший троллинг:lol:


----------



## vartal

msasha_65 said:


> В первые дни войны бомбили в т.ч. Киев. Вот панорама разбомбленого Киева


Только в самом Киеве уже "забыли", кто же им восстанавливал это всё... И кто разбомбил, кстати, тоже.


----------



## croomm

Севастополь на День России - отличная идея. Только я сомневаюсь, что наши братья не поднимут по этому повод вой, и администрация пропустит его.


----------



## **RS**

Попытка не пытка  выставляю варианты?)


----------



## msasha_65

**RS** said:


> Попытка не пытка  выставляю варианты?)


Да. Причём оба.


----------



## forzen

Лол. Вертолеты - сильно политизированы, но Севастополь на День России и разбомбленный Киев - нет?


----------



## ikeamen

Севастополь вот только был. 
можно было Ялту. некогда много красивых баннеров предлагалось.


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> Кстати, последнее фото с зимним Владимиром больше остальных предложенных подходит ко Дню России.


Зимний Владимир на 12 июня?!  Баян настоящий........... тогда на новый год надо предлагать.


----------



## forzen

**RS** said:


> А вертолеты только излишний баттхерт и метание говн в адрес нашей Родины вызовет на этом форуме. Оно нам надо?





croomm said:


> Полностью согласен с RS, наконец, кто-то об этом сказал. Хватит политику вмешивать.


В то время в параллельной Вселенной, параллельные КРомм и РС:



croomm said:


> Севастополь на День России - отличная идея. .





**RS** said:


> Попытка не пытка  выставляю варианты?)



хотя не.. не в параллельной, прям тут же, на этой же странице...


----------



## Federation2014

Radiokott said:


> +100. Вертолеты на День России вообще не в тему.


На фоне супертолльного ММДЦ они уж куда более в тему, чем регулярные фотки здесь всякой гаражно-сарайно-скальной хрени. Котиков еще осталось начать постить на баннерах вместо нормальных скайлайнов небоскребов для полной деградации.


----------



## osmant

Мне Екатеринбург by Forzen нравится! этакая башня Саурона по середине кадра, на фоне общей мрачной закатной атмосферы)


----------



## Mystery Man

osmant said:


> Мне Екатеринбург by Forzen нравится! этакая башня Саурона по середине кадра, на фоне общей мрачной закатной атмосферы)


Реально кстати, а я и не замечал) Глаз подрисовать и отправить))


----------



## **RS**

forzen said:


> Новороссийск


ого, прямо Гонолулу какой-то на баннере


----------



## forzen

Сначала подумал, что Питер, оказался Стокгольм)


----------



## alley cat

Один из берегов на Питер, действительно похож.


----------



## VIRTES-DOC

Mystery Man said:


> Вон в Сочи авиашоу проходило, куча фотографий где народ на газоне сидит и флаги над ними развиваются. Вот как раз и баннер на день независимости - массовое мероприятие, народ весь вместе. Че этот ММДЦ отправлять, задрал уже.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124424959&postcount=1105


В России нет дня независимости( незалежности :лiл: ). Россия не от кого не зависила. Правильнее называй этот праздник- День России. :bash:


----------



## ikeamen

сейчас нет. раньше был.


----------



## VIRTES-DOC

ikeamen said:


> сейчас нет. раньше был.


От кого?


----------



## ikeamen

VIRTES-DOC said:


> От кого?


ты – носитель суверенитета. с тебя и спрос


----------



## osmant

Дак это не "независимость для", а "независимость от": Украины, Белоруссии, Туркмении, Узбекистана и т.д... мы перестали зависеть от обязательств перед всеми ими, и стали жить ради себя любимых.


----------



## forzen

Я вот тут подумал, а баннер из России обязательно должен быть российским? Я как то вообще не вижу Китая на баннерах, а ведь там много чего можно представить. Мы можем за них предложить?
Например.


----------



## ikeamen

молодец какой


----------



## raisonnable

Едина краiна.


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> молодец какой


Ну дык, все кричат, что Москва надоела :lol:


----------



## Омич

Четвёртый отправляем


----------



## msasha_65

А давайте всё-таки Омск наконец-то отправим? :hmm:










В прошлый раз не решились отправить, а сейчас очень кстати будет. Народ оценит. 

Только надо будет картинку подкорректировать под новый формат и с автором договориться.

Вот ссылка на оригинал:
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lyba-kuznetsova2009/album/246977/view/593665?page=0

Омичи, возьмётесь?


----------



## Blackhavvk

msasha_65 said:


> А давайте всё-таки Омск наконец-то отправим? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В прошлый раз не решились отправить, а сейчас очень кстати будет. Народ оценит.
> 
> Только надо будет картинку подкорректировать под новый формат и с автором договориться.
> 
> Вот ссылка на оригинал:
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lyba-kuznetsova2009/album/246977/view/593665?page=0
> 
> Омичи, возьмётесь?


Дак отправили вроде уже.


Омич;124689328 said:


> *Title:* Omsk
> 
> *Location:* Omsk, Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source/photographer:* lyba-kuznetsova2009 on fotki.yandex.ru (she gave me her permission to use the photo as a banner)
> 
> *info:* The seventh Russia's largest city. Located in Western Siberia.
> 
> *original photo:* link


----------



## gorkill

forzen said:


> Я вот тут подумал, а баннер из России обязательно должен быть российским?


Не обязательно. Я сам отправлял как минимум 3 своих зарубежных.


----------



## Radiokott

2й китайский самый крутой



forzen said:


>


----------



## forzen




----------



## Imax33




----------



## osmant

И какой баннер в итоге мы имеем на 12 июня? ))) Довыбирались? )


----------



## **RS**

Я отправил московский ещё неделю назад, но его не успели одобрить


----------



## forzen

osmant said:


> И какой баннер в итоге мы имеем на 12 июня? ))) Довыбирались? )


Потому, что нет никаких критериев для выбора к отсылке баннера. Я предложил уже наверное больше 100 различных вариантов, разных городов. Но какой-то однозначности в комментариях нет. Слишком агрессивный, слишком московский, слишком неотражающийвсюсутьмоегогородкалучшегогородкавмире. И так далее. Но всегда находится какой-то ноунейм, который пошлет дерьмецо в тихую ото всех и потом все начинают фейспалмить - на хер это было посылать?! Кто это послал?! лол.


----------



## vinttt

Товарищи, активнее голосуем за *Город Столиц*: 

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## Blackhavvk

vinttt said:


> Товарищи, активнее голосуем за *Город Столиц*:
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


Если Де Роттердам выбьем то победа точно.


----------



## forzen




----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Тоже хотел из этой фотографии нарезать баннер :colgate:

Первый вариант лучше, больше объектов, больше красивых облаков, больше перспектива.


----------



## forzen

Да. Мне тоже первый больше нравится, просто некоторые любят покрупнее здания.


----------



## W-Hawk

Крупнее, меньше... Это всё не важно, когда на фотке все здания в Сити завалены!


----------



## forzen

Они отдыхают.


----------



## Ваня

msasha_65 said:


> А давайте всё-таки Омск наконец-то отправим? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В прошлый раз не решились отправить, а сейчас очень кстати будет. Народ оценит.
> 
> Только надо будет картинку подкорректировать под новый формат и с автором договориться.
> 
> Вот ссылка на оригинал:
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lyba-kuznetsova2009/album/246977/view/593665?page=0
> 
> Омичи, возьмётесь?


Пока не выбрали, ищем


----------



## Омич

Поставил единицу сегодняшнему баннеру - коммент удалили.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Нравится вариант с башнями поближе. Только с кранами на Востоке нужно что-то делать. Обрезанными оставлять некрасиво, я считаю. Либо замазать их, либо приоткрыть чуть пространства сверху.


----------



## Ваня

Омич;124851096 said:


> Поставил единицу сегодняшнему баннеру - коммент удалили.


А что за коммент был? "Слава Украини"?


----------



## **RS**

Завтра будет белокаменная. С немногим опозданием, но все же порадует нас на шапке сайта.


----------



## ikeamen

снова сити? :yawn:


----------



## Blackhavvk

29 Омск будет.


----------



## Омич

Москве единицу поставил не знаю почему


----------



## osmant

посмотрим, сколько москвичи Омску поставят ))


----------



## ikeamen

здания на баннере завалены..


----------



## Омич

osmant said:


> посмотрим, сколько москвичи Омску поставят ))


Будем надеяться исключительно на положительные оценки


----------



## beaver-hero

ikeamen said:


>


Кстати, Поезжай на Вовку из тридевятого царства похож


----------



## ikeamen

beaver-hero said:


> Кстати, Поезжай на Вовку из тридевятого царства похож


чёто его не видно. поезжая в смысле


----------



## ikeamen

bets said:


> Баннер Москвы ждет свою ЗАСЛУЖЕННУЮ ОЦЕНОЧКУ!!11!!!1111


----------



## vegorv

опять отключили комменты, да что ж такое. так и не узнаем, как нас любят.


----------



## msasha_65

vegorv said:


> опять отключили комменты, да что ж такое. так и не узнаем, как нас любят.


Любят нас сильно, и все мы прекрасно знаем об этом.

Тем не менее, вот мнение владельца форума:



Jan said:


> ... Moscow on the 18th. Sorry we missed that one for the 12th, still a great pic though.


----------



## **RS**

Пофиг на оценки и комментарии. Москва прекрасна - друзьям на радость и неприятелям на зависть! :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> Пофиг на оценки и комментарии. Москва прекрасна - друзьям на радость и неприятелям на зависть! :cheers:


Соглашусь. Если некоторые юзеры из русофобствующих стран ставят оценки в зависимости от своих политических предпочтений, а не оценивая именно скайлайн и фотографию, то какой смысл вообще в сравнении этих цифр и распределении мест? Пускай хоть сотнями единицы ставят - ни Москва, ни ее скайлайн, ни шикарная фотография от этого хуже точно не станут!


----------



## InJeys

Немного арифметики по-украински :lol:



V.BOBR said:


> Не, ну фото отличное, скайлайн тоже. Посему за фото 5, за остальное 1. В итоге 3 от меня. :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

А баннер-то вызывает интерес: проголосовавших уже больше, чем за позавчерашний Денвер.


----------



## AutoUnion

Уже почти сотня "колов" боятся, ненавидят…..... Завидует :lol:


----------



## forzen

Просто они омичи.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

что за УГ на баннере? Никакой резкости - каша. NordStar на переднем плане - это чья-то шутка? 

Лучше бы ракурс с юго-запада взяли. 

Больше чем на 3,5 балла оценить это сложно.


----------



## Federation2014

AutoUnion said:


> Уже почти сотня "колов" боятся, ненавидят…..... Завидует :lol:


А как посмотреть разбивку по оценкам?


----------



## Federation2014

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Больше чем на 3,5 балла оценить это сложно.


3,5 при округлении дает 4. Нормальная оценка


----------



## AutoUnion

Federation2014 said:


> А как посмотреть разбивку по оценкам?


 По шкале только, например сейчас примерно: 140 единиц, 15 двоек, 20 троек, 55 четвёрок и 330 пятерок


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> По шкале только, например сейчас примерно: 140 единиц, 15 двоек, 20 троек, 55 четвёрок и 330 пятерок


Так и должны реагировать на сильное государство, способное отстаивать свои интересы: одни его превозносят, другие ненавидят.


----------



## forzen

Слова не мальчика, но Киселева. :troll:


----------



## Ysh

Zlat Palonsky said:


> что за УГ на баннере? Никакой резкости - каша. NordStar на переднем плане - это чья-то шутка?
> 
> Лучше бы ракурс с юго-запада взяли.
> 
> Больше чем на 3,5 балла оценить это сложно.


Ну вот откуда в тебе столько злобы? Ты что, русофоб?
Отличное фото - два кластера как два корабля плывут в закатном небе. И вдали подсвеченный остров МГУ.
Кто автор, интересно?


----------



## jackass94

Париж мощный  Есть в Дефансе что-то элегантное все-таки, довелось там погулять и, реально, очень уютно, объемы не давят, надеюсь, в ММДЦ смогут благоустроить территорию не хуже.


----------



## Syndroma

Екатеринбург


----------



## alley cat

^^ Нет.

За Екат-сити, я бы 5 поставил, а за противоположенный берег кол бы влепил. За свет да и вообще ни о чём.


----------



## alley cat

Если как-о так но все-равно небо некрасивое выходит.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124900081&postcount=17287


----------



## Federation2014

Mystery Man said:


> На западе обосруться)))))
> 
> Баннер и правда крут!


Взлетающий Ярс бы туда еще добавить...


----------



## Blackhavvk

Мне широкая версия Еката очень нра.


----------



## forzen

Как вариант.


----------



## ikeamen

ядерный взрыв. не иначе.


----------



## Омич

Екб не очень интересен с этого ракурса


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

извиняюсь за офф, но Буэнос-Айрес невероятен! :cheers:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

А чего особенного-то? Дорога, здание, колонны, небоскребы на горизонте... Нипанимаю.


----------



## Federation2014

Не знаю, что там мб невероятного. Даже в сферическом вакууме баннер абсолютно уныл, на единицу, а уж рядом с шикарным московским баннером так вообще просто другая вселенная.


----------



## Омич

Написал к сегодняшнему баннеру: 


> Germans killed my great-grandfather. 1/5


коммент удалили. Свобода слова по-гейропейски.


----------



## osmant

Омич;125012120 said:


> коммент удалили.


И правильно сделали!


----------



## vinttt

Голосуем за Город Столиц: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150624#discuss


----------



## beaver-hero

son_of_the_sun said:


> На Омск, помимо русофобов с колами наперевес, набегут ещё и экологи :colgate:


да, помню комменты к подобному баннеру Магнитогорска











> WTF? Let's destroy the Earth? Stupid people. Only 1/5





> This is ******* russia? Oh yeah, suckers that destroy the planet using 19th century way of getting energy - burning. Only 1/5 to ******* communists, die!





> Yuck. The pic is as dark as its dark effects on the planet. 1/5





> Hey ecologists, you think that iPhones grows on trees?





> I give 5 stars is the most poluted city in the whole world





> В России как не город - так постиндустриальный кошмар. Вы специально подбираете такие баннеры?)





> These factories make tanks. And these tanks soon will go to New York. What blood-thirsty Russian people!)))


----------



## ikeamen

в этот раз комментов не будет все равно 
единичек будет явно побольше чем у Мск


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Надо в комментах просто закрепить ссылку на этот монолог :colgate:


----------



## Federation2014

Может, следующей на баннер как-нибудь красиво сфотать Капотню с ММДЦ вдалеке?


----------



## Federation2014

Польска стронг


----------



## Ваня

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Да. Потому что Омск.
> 
> А по поводу именно баннера, то я уже сказал, что он на трояк.
> Выше оценить возможно, но из-за моей вредности получилось так. Прошу принять и простить.


Но согласись, что постоянно лепить Сити, да еще и в плохом качестве тоже не айс. Я ничего не имею против Сити, но в Москве полно красивых мест, и можно намутить полно красивых баннеров, без участия высоток из делового квартала.

У Омска потуже с этим будет, тем более многоуважаемый коллега испытывает какие то проблемы и постоянно втихаря тюхает этот баннер. Причем это уже наверно не первый десяток раз, утрирую, но смысл таков. По этой причине и не отсылали баннер, т к хочется чего то более жизнелюбивого, чем дымящие трубы, это примерно так же, как сфоткать панораму Капотни или промобъектов на третьем транспортном вот народ наставит "пятерок".



Омич;125195273 said:


> Зря вы тут на Варламова бочку катите. Омск реально убогая помойка.


варламов бесспорный авторитет, с исключительным знанием о том каким должен быть город, который единственный в России покатался по миру и посмотрел каким же должен быть идеальный город, и с абсолютным чувством прекрасного:yes:


----------



## 55 Infiniti 55

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Да. Потому что Омск.
> 
> А по поводу именно баннера, то я уже сказал, что он на трояк.
> Выше оценить возможно, но из-за моей вредности получилось так. Прошу принять и простить.


Ну вредность это ваша проблема,а не наша))).Ничего не изменится от одной оценки,там только массовость поможет.


----------



## vartal

Ваня;125215231 said:


> варламов бесспорный авторитет, с исключительным знанием о том каким должен быть город и с абсолютным чувством прекрасного:yes:


Шта? Ты это серьёзно написал? Откуда у одувана может быть чувство прекрасного и чем он так "авторитетен"? :hmm:


----------



## Ваня

^^ это сарказм


----------



## vartal

Ваня;125222389 said:


> ^^ это сарказм


Видимо, это такая его омская разновидность, поскольку не сразу понятно.


----------



## forzen

vartal said:


> Видимо, это такая его омская разновидность, поскольку не сразу понятно.


лол. То, что это сарказм, было видно с первых слов. Я бы даже сказал, что он перебрал с очевидностью. Это был толстый, толстый шмат сарказма. Как его можно было не разглядеть, я не понимаю.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

55 Infiniti 55 said:


> Ну вредность это ваша проблема,а не наша)))


Именно! Но вас тут всех очень зацепил этот момент. Это классно.


----------



## forzen

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Именно! Но вас тут всех очень зацепил этот момент. Это классно.


Нас вся эта ситуация очень зацепила. Ну очень. Ждем каждой серии этой невероятно интересной перипетии.


----------



## Federation2014

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Именно! Но вас тут всех очень зацепил этот момент. Это классно.


Проблема в том, что ведь ответить-то никак: ММДЦ на баннере рука не поднимется оценку занизить


----------



## ginnyg

forzen said:


> лол. То, что это сарказм, было видно с первых слов. Я бы даже сказал, что он перебрал с очевидностью. Это был толстый, толстый шмат сарказма. Как его можно было не разглядеть, я не понимаю.


[сарказм]это же вартал[/сарказм]


----------



## Омич

ginnyg said:


> [сарказм]это же вартал[/сарказм]


Лёгкий оттенок сарказма в твоём сообщении.


----------



## forzen

Эта страница слишком серьезна для меня.


----------



## bus driver

Зануды. :yawn:


Поставил 5 Тегерану от имени Эр-Рияда

make l:heart:ve not war


----------



## Омич

Я 1 поставил. Кроме гор ничего хорошего нету на баннере


----------



## DimanKHV

опять Тегеран? ну сколько можно? был же на этой неделе


----------



## Ваня

Гулять так гулять, что скажем ценители прекрасного?:

Автор *BogKY*. Панорама города с колокольни Свято-Успенского кафедрального собора


----------



## Radiokott

ужос.


----------



## Askario

Казань в one on one, внезапно)


----------



## ikeamen

а исходник как выглядит?



Askario said:


> Казань в one on one, внезапно)


проголосил, но победит АбуДаби. выглядит конечно круче


----------



## croomm

У Казани фотка неудачная.


----------



## osmant

Ссылку киньте, мы же все ленивые))


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> Ссылку киньте, мы же все ленивые))


но чтобы настолько....


----------



## Омич

ikeamen said:


> но чтобы настолько....


Туда тянуться далеко


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> но чтобы настолько....


слушай, я по приходу домой штаны час снять не могу, а ты - до какой-то ссылки тянуться...


----------



## vartal

ginnyg said:


> [сарказм]это же вартал[/сарказм]


Ых, какая ж пычалька, что такого тега прекрасного нетушки и приходиться такой колхоз расписывать, да?


----------



## forzen

vartal троллит сам себя?


----------



## Dober_86

Зае.. со своими однополыми браками. Баннер на сегодня


----------



## Radiokott

Красивый баннер, поставлю пятерку.


----------



## Омич

Dober_86 said:


> Зае.. со своими однополыми браками. Баннер на сегодня


Я уже вижу, как снова удаляют мои комменты


----------



## Federation2014

Вот это баннер!:troll:


----------



## Federation2014

Ваня;125246789 said:


> Гулять так гулять, что скажем ценители прекрасного?:
> 
> Автор *BogKY*. Панорама города с колокольни Свято-Успенского кафедрального собора


Горизонт слегка завален


----------



## vartal

forzen said:


> vartal троллит сам себя?


Не угадал. Я ни себя не троллю, ни других. Это просто ирония.


----------



## Federation2014

Radiokott said:


> Красивый баннер, поставлю пятерку.


ЛГБТ-шный что ли? Фуууу!


----------



## gorkill

Federation2014 said:


> ЛГБТ-шный что ли? Фуууу!


Что это- ЛГБТ? Трояк влепил- наверное норм 
О, смотрю, наши стараются:lol:


----------



## raisonnable

Прекрасный баннер! Это наша общая победа.


----------



## ekko

Влепил кол, т.к День Независимости и легализация пидарских браков вообще не сопоставимы, это какое-то унижение истории США. Да и вообще я гомофоб, чего уж душой кривить.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Поставил единицу и написал, что они пидары.


----------



## ikeamen

что там написали интересно, что аж комменты закрыли


----------



## Silent soul

ikeamen said:


> что там написали интересно, что аж комменты закрыли


Расстроили бедных гомогеев, наверное, вот и нажаловались) Тоже кол им поставил


----------



## GriGorio56

Не ребят, нужно нормально голосовать, пусть этот позор будет в топе!)


----------



## Ваня

Federation2014 said:


> Горизонт слегка завален


ну да, есть чуть чуть, но сама композиция на мой взгляд ничего себе так. Будем искать еще


----------



## Sicmaggot

Этот позор надо топить в болоте, а не пропагандировать.


----------



## ikeamen

что вы такие нетерпимые? накинулись. это первая страна совершившая камин-аут вместе с правительством.
достойно уважения щитаю  
фратернитэ либертэ эквалитэ элгебетэ!


----------



## ogonek

Жаль закрыли,ночью такие клевые комменты были,надеялся утром увидеть продолжениеhno:


----------



## raisonnable

Г-споди, ну вы и дикари...


----------



## jackass94

на самом деле красиво, умеют в США из всего сделать шоу. Вообще, за историчность события поставил 5 :cheers:


----------



## Kogan

Учитесь, тролли, как надо троллить, это вам не самолетики на фоне сити...


----------



## SitnikOFF

raisonnable said:


> Г-споди, ну вы и дикари...


 Расслабься. Пусть эти гомофобные макаки сами захлёбываются в собственной желчи.


----------



## pyataki

ekko said:


> Да и вообще я гомофоб


Почему их боитесь?


----------



## forzen

Kogan said:


> Учитесь, тролли, как надо троллить, это вам не самолетики на фоне сити...


Это не троллинг, это самотроллинг. Разница как между отсосом у тебя и самоотсосом. Лучше мы этому учиться не будем.


----------



## Sicmaggot

У жопотрахов сладкое место пригорело. Так потешно смотреть.


----------



## Radiokott

ikeamen said:


> что там написали интересно, что аж комменты закрыли


вaтники устроили там Адъ и Израиль, примерно как укры под росийскими баннерами


----------



## Dober_86

2.70, total votes: 691 :lol::banana:


----------



## bus driver

Утопили гомов, я почти уверен что это наши мужики сделали :cheers:. Горд за Россиюшку.


Влепил кол.

Кто гомофоб, ставь лайк.


----------



## Омич

Я не гомофоб и не вaтник. Поставил единицу т.к. баннер ни о чём.


----------



## alley cat

Скорей бы уж 00:00 и вышел бы этот баннер в тираж.


----------



## Sashock

А чё коменты на банере закрыли? Влепил 1, а так этому зданию подходит такая расцветка.


----------



## pyataki

Омич;125301065 said:


> Я не гомофоб и не вaтник.


А кто тогда?


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> 2.70, total votes: 691 :lol::banana:


Да, доставлять демократию всему миру своими самолетами пиндосам нужно будет еще долго и основательно


----------



## Federation2014

bus driver said:


> Утопили гомов, я почти уверен что это наши мужики сделали :cheers:. Горд за Россиюшку.
> 
> 
> Влепил кол.
> 
> Кто гомофоб, ставь лайк.


Я не гомофоб, не боюсь всякую педерастию, просто не люблю их, особенно когда напоказ свое извращение выставлять начинают и пропагандируют, что это нормально..


----------



## raisonnable

У вaтников бомбит аж в двух местах - под баннером и тут. Не удивлюсь, если ещё в региональных ветках где-нибудь. Шикарно.


----------



## petersgriff

raisonnable said:


> Не удивлюсь, если ещё в региональных ветках где-нибудь.


В региональных ветках только интеллигенция. Так говорит Заратустра Наблюдатель:nono:


----------



## raisonnable

Значит, ещё не всё потеряно!


----------



## ikeamen

petersgriff said:


> В региональных ветках только интеллигенция. Так говорит Заратустра Наблюдатель:nono:


а он кто щас? слухи о его святом пришествии слышу постоянно, а видеть не видел


----------



## petersgriff

ikeamen said:


> а он кто щас? слухи о его святом пришествии слышу постоянно, а видеть не видел


Да давно вернулся:


ancov said:


> ЁПРСТейка, оследующие столь же тупые комментарии буду стирать, а автора изолировать. Когда спорят профессионали, самое умное, что ты можешь сделать - скромно промолчать в тряпочку. Ты не понял, что вообще не по теме дискуссии отпИсался?


----------



## ikeamen

ааа.. ясно-понятно теперь)


----------



## Federation2014

raisonnable said:


> У вaтников бомбит аж в двух местах - под баннером и тут. Не удивлюсь, если ещё в региональных ветках где-нибудь. Шикарно.


Вот эмигрируешь в свой любимый Пендостан, заставят тебя там с негром трахаться и брак оформить - вот посмотрю, что тогда напишешь и в каких местах у тебя бомбить будет


----------



## Radiokott

Federation2014 said:


> Вот эмигрируешь в свой любимый Пендостан, заставят тебя там с негром трахаться и брак оформить - вот посмотрю, что тогда напишешь и в каких местах у тебя бомбить будет


хранимая Богом Америка - Оплот Демократии. Там никто никого не заставляет что-то делать, хочешь трахайся с негром, хочешь - с длинноногой блондинкой. 

Не надо распространять свою Ватную логику на Свободные страны.


----------



## Омич

Зачем такое уг качество на баннер ставить?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Омич;125335077 said:


> Зачем такое уг качество на баннер ставить?


С качеством там полный порядок.


----------



## vartal

Radiokott said:


> хранимая Богом Америка - Оплот Демократии. Там никто никого не заставляет что-то делать, хочешь трахайся с негром, хочешь - с длинноногой блондинкой.
> 
> Не надо распространять свою Ватную логику на Свободные страны.


Слушай-ка, вы там все такие в этой Эфе укуренные?


----------



## Hao_A

Если конечно автор не против...


----------



## Radiokott

хороший баннер, надо отправлять!


----------



## Омич

Hao_A said:


> Если конечно автор не против...


Что здесь? 3 здания? Воу, круто как!


----------



## ikeamen

да, плешивенько


----------



## bus driver

На завод похоже.


----------



## Federation2014

На ММДЦ лет так 10 назад


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Омич;125350581 said:


> Что здесь? 3 здания?


Ты только до 3-х считать умеешь?


----------



## jackass94

ну, если нужно считать станции метро в Омске - то этого даже с запасом.


----------



## vinttt

Голосуем за Мск: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150707#discuss


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Выбираем Питер. Какой-то из них я точно отправлю, согласие автора есть. Из этой фотографии, так что если кто захочет сделать лучше, пожалуйста.


1. Больше города, два моста, меньше неба.










2. Меньше города, один мост, больше красивого неба.


----------



## forzen

Первый тады. Только сделай пожалуйста ,так чтобы кораблик так не обрезался и чуть контрастнее. Типа такого.


----------



## **RS**

^^такой вариант оптимален


----------



## Омич

forzen said:


> Первый тады. Только сделай пожалуйста ,так чтобы кораблик так не обрезался и чуть контрастнее. Типа такого.


Солнце прям в глаза. Многим это не нравится. Не ждите хороших оценок.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Омск ставит... единицу? :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

Омск задрал планку. соответствовать сейчас будет крайне сложно.


----------



## Federation2014

son_of_the_sun said:


> Выбираем Питер. Какой-то из них я точно отправлю, согласие автора есть. Из этой фотографии, так что если кто захочет сделать лучше, пожалуйста.
> 
> 
> 1. Больше города, два моста, меньше неба.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Меньше города, один мост, больше красивого неба.


второй. нет, первый. да, точно первый.


----------



## avto_trest

Первый берет городом! Второй баннер за небо! Пусть будет № 1


----------



## @rtem

Севастополь. Что скажите?


----------



## bus driver

@rtem said:


> Севастополь. Что скажите?


Ужас


----------



## Federation2014

bus driver said:


> Ужас


Ну а если забыть про Омск и снизить планку?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

forzen said:


> Первый тады. Только сделай пожалуйста ,так чтобы кораблик так не обрезался и чуть контрастнее. Типа такого.


Хорошо. Единственный момент, если захватывать корабль полностью + солнце, то Исаакий ужимается на несколько пикселей по высоте. Максимум, я отыграл такой вариант, на один пиксель. Котрастность прибавил, яркость чуть снизил.


----------



## **RS**

@rtem said:


> Севастополь. Что скажите?


Блекловат без летней зелени


----------



## 55 Infiniti 55

Омск










Автор: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...earch-text=омск&type=image&page=2&how=created










Автор: http://www.panoramio.com/user/6829406


----------



## Ваня

^^ оба хорошие, но последний можно было бы чуть чуть "приподнять". Первый вообще идеален.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Два моста на фотографии Питера, это же Троицкий и Литейный?


----------



## Омич

55 Infiniti 55 said:


> Омск
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автор: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...earch-text=омск&type=image&page=2&how=created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автор: http://www.panoramio.com/user/6829406


icard:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

В общем, отправил.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Идеальный баннер найден :colgate:


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


> Идеальный баннер найден :colgate:


Превосходно


----------



## ekko

^^Уже слышу визги экологодрочеров о загрязнении окружающей среды


----------



## croomm

son_of_the_sun said:


> Два моста на фотографии Питера, это же Троицкий и Литейный?


Дворцовый и Благовещенский


----------



## Fasterovich

son_of_the_sun said:


> Два моста на фотографии Питера, это же Троицкий и Литейный?


дальний мост -Дворцовый, ближний - Благовещенский


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Спасибо, исправил


----------



## DimanKHV

Хабаровск


----------



## DimanKHV

Хабаровск, оглашаем полный список. у себя в ветке устроили голосовалку. 

1








2








3








4








5








6








7.


----------



## Омич

DimanKHV said:


> Хабаровск




Хабаровск - походу единственный город в россии у которого есть скайлайн


----------



## DimanKHV

Омич;125428979 said:


> Хабаровск - походу единственный город в россии у которого есть скайлайн


скромненький, но есть


----------



## DimanKHV

еще кандидаты на баннер от Хабаровска


----------



## Ваня

^^ годно, можно отправлять второй


----------



## osmant

на кой?


----------



## DimanKHV

osmant said:


> на кой?


ну да. Исеть же божественна, чем скайлайн Хаба на другой стороне Уссури.


----------



## Blackhavvk

DimanKHV said:


> еще кандидаты на баннер от Хабаровска


Этот и только этот.


----------



## osmant

DimanKHV said:


> ну да. Исеть же божественна, чем скайлайн Хаба на другой стороне Уссури.


Полностью согласен с тобой, что ни Москва-Сити, ни виды Питера, ни даже скайлайн Нью-Йорка не могут сравниться по красоте и величественностью с скайлайном Хаба! Преклоняемся перед Хабом и Уссури! И перед божественной Исетью тоже! :lol:


----------



## DimanKHV

osmant said:


> Полностью согласен с тобой, что ни Москва-Сити, ни виды Питера, ни даже скайлайн Нью-Йорка не могут сравниться по красоте и величественностью с скайлайном Хаба! Преклоняемся перед Хабом и Уссури! И перед божественной Исетью тоже! :lol:


нам можно дальневосточникам  мы тут не частые гости


----------



## ikeamen

DimanKHV said:


> Хабаровск, оглашаем полный список. у себя в ветке устроили голосовалку.
> 
> 1


ни один.
если «лишь бы что-то», то тогда шестой или пятый... может быть.. но не сто́ит


----------



## Teamsky

DimanKHV said:


>


вид неплохой, только надо качественее фото сделать и можно выставлять


----------



## forzen

Просто ради оживления темки.


----------



## Омич

forzen said:


> Просто ради оживления темки.


Это Сингапур?


----------



## ikeamen

Екатеринбург?


----------



## DimanKHV

питер не? угешный небоскреб. на переднем плане обшарпанные панельки


----------



## Radiokott

ужос


----------



## bus driver

Хабаровск, издалека даже похоже на высотки, почему бы и нет.


----------



## forzen

Хабаровск хорошо если трояк наскребет. Более-менее, только тот вариант, где с воды и за зеленью, в дымке можно подумать, что Хабаровск интересный город.


----------



## Federation2014

Омич;125428979 said:


> Хабаровск - походу единственный город в россии у которого есть скайлайн


Ты завидуешь Диману, что он еще более упорот, чем ты?


----------



## Federation2014

forzen said:


> Просто ради оживления темки.


Тверь? Ну или че там еще находится между мск и вашим городком?


----------



## Federation2014

Какой-то нынче дефолтно-нищебродный баннер


----------



## Topoliok

forzen said:


> Хабаровск хорошо если трояк наскребет. Более-менее, только тот вариант, где с воды и за зеленью, в дымке можно подумать, что Хабаровск интересный город.


Хабаровск вполне интересный город, да и вообще, неинтересных городов очень мало, если вообще есть... скорее есть проблема узости интересов.


----------



## jackass94

Отличный баннер от Хабаровска, второй можно смело отправлять.


----------



## Ваня

Federation2014 said:


> Какой-то нынче дефолтно-нищебродный баннер


Почему? Древний и очень красивый город, фотка хорошая, 5 поставил с удовольствиемkay:


----------



## gorkill

Спасибо


----------



## bus driver

Ого, респект админам, что такое событие не обошли вниманием.


----------



## vartal

Как я понял, там с Плутоном связано?


----------



## DimanKHV

в гугле сегодня гифка на тему "станция New Horizons приближается к Плутону". сам баннер я так понял не фото Плутона, а фантазия художника


----------



## AutoUnion

vartal said:


> Как я понял, там с Плутоном связано?


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Новые_горизонты

Сегодня станция подойдёт к Плутону! Только к теме этого форума это событие не имеет никакого отношения hno:


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Как я понял, там с Плутоном связано?


Вполне вероятно. Там оказывается даже подписано - Pluto.


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> Только к теме этого форума это событие не имеет никакого отношения hno:


скайлайн)


----------



## Ваня

за последнее время один из самых достойнейших баннеров, надоели все эти вылизанные и однотипные виды...


----------



## **RS**

Буду Крым и Севастополь на баннер отсылать вскоре


----------



## bus driver

Честно говоря не очень


----------



## ikeamen

баннер ни о горах, ни о городе..

ожидаемый 3,5 средний. и минус еще балл от укр-ов


----------



## **RS**

А я не сказал, что буду отправлять этот баннер  Просто для пристрелки выложил.


----------



## pyataki

Отправляйте этот


----------



## ikeamen

не оч удачно только фламинги откопипастены)


----------



## Ваня

Думаю Севас можно еще поискать, баннер неоч.


----------



## DimanKHV

pyataki said:


> Отправляйте этот


жесть. видно же фотошоп, не прокатит. да и без вставленных фламинго не оч смотрится.


----------



## Омич

Кто модерит комменты к баннерам? Хотелось бы в ЛС к нему постучаться


----------



## **RS**

pyataki said:


> Отправляйте этот


Фламинго в Евпатории? Тот еще угар...:nuts:


----------



## pyataki

Норм, отправляйте


----------



## gorkill

**RS** said:


> Фламинго в Евпатории? Тот еще угар...:nuts:


Пусть завидуют


----------



## pyataki

А кто баннерный модер?


----------



## ogonek

pyataki said:


> А кто баннерный модер?


Коммент потерли про Севас?


----------



## pyataki

Не про Севас, но да потерли, не первый


----------



## **RS**

pyataki said:


> А кто баннерный модер?


А что ты хочешь от него?


----------



## pyataki

Узнать какова причина удаления комментариев


----------



## Омич

**RS** said:


> А что ты хочешь от него?


Да он ваще там беспределит неподецки


----------



## okach1

Да мудак там админ походу. Щас висит баннер Санкт-Петербурга с подписью St. Petersburg, United States.


----------



## DimanKHV

okach1 said:


> Да мудак там админ походу. Щас висит баннер Санкт-Петербурга с подписью St. Petersburg, United States.


ничего удивительного, и в штатах есть такой город


----------



## Kogan

Хороший троллизм. К утру будет ад и пламя от разорванных.


----------



## Radiokott

DimanKHV said:


> ничего удивительного, и в штатах есть такой город


на баннере российский Санкт-Петербург


----------



## forzen

Причем при отправке было указано, что Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Админы сайта просят договариваться с авторами снимков, но сами уже косячат не в первый раз, если речь идёт не о Юнайтед Стейт. Ведь только там уважают права, а во всём остальном мире холопы живут.


----------



## uralural

хороший такой троллинг)) глядишь, и пару лишних пятерочек баннер так заработает))


----------



## forzen

Ну неизвестно троллинг это еще или знаменитое американское знание географии


----------



## Blackhavvk

DimanKHV said:


> ничего удивительного, и в штатах есть такой город


И прямо скажем не такой и маленький. Агло- 2 800 000


----------



## Federation2014

Сейчас все норм: location	St. Petersburg, Russia:cheers:
Если была случайная ошибка, то оперативно исправили. Интересно, успели ли небратья 5ку влепить на радостях))


----------



## gfol

красота внеземная! поставил бы больше 5 если бы можно было!


----------



## Blackhavvk

Federation2014 said:


> Сейчас все норм: location	St. Petersburg, Russia:cheers:
> Если была случайная ошибка, то оперативно исправили. Интересно, успели ли небратья 5ку влепить на радостях))


Кончено нормально, я Яну написал в личку.


----------



## vartal

Blackhavvk said:


> Кончено нормально, я Яну написал в личку.


Что кончено? Ты с NCD что ль пример берёшь и пишешь на бегу? Яну-то хоть нормально написал или также, как тут?


----------



## Blackhavvk

vartal said:


> Что кончено? Ты с NCD что ль пример берёшь и пишешь на бегу? Яну-то хоть нормально написал или также, как тут?


Я написал вот так 


Blackhavvk said:


> WTF? USA?


Не беспокойтесь, я уже не 1 раз с ним общаюсь, Донецк уже я пообсуждал в свое время.


----------



## Federation2014

Питер со своими 4,29 вошел в топ-100 на 14-15м месте:cheers:


----------



## vartal

Blackhavvk said:


> Не беспокойтесь, я уже не 1 раз с ним общаюсь


Да было бы смысл из-за этого беспокоиться, спросил только потому, что любопытно стало.


----------



## Омич

Питер получает твёрдую четвёрку от меня, красивый баннер.


----------



## pyataki

эРСи, отправили Евпаторию?


----------



## **RS**

Нет, такой троллинг не прокатит  на баннере будут Севастополь, Гурзуф и Ялта.


----------



## pyataki

Чо не прокатит? Вы еще не пробывали даже

Если не прокатит, отсылайте тогда этот


----------



## Blackhavvk

pyataki said:


> Чо не прокатит? Вы еще не пробывали даже
> 
> Если не прокатит, отсылайте тогда этот


Когда построят, тогда отправим. Я считаю так.


----------



## Омич

pyataki said:


> Чо не прокатит? Вы еще не пробывали даже
> 
> Если не прокатит, отсылайте тогда этот


Мост этот штоле?


----------



## Ваня

^^ нет, деревянный плот.


----------



## Andrejmo

Такое пойдёт, или не очень? Два варианта одной панорамы.


----------



## ikeamen

по Новороссийску(?) ранее были варианты покруче..


----------



## Federation2014

Онижедети:smug:


----------



## ED9M

Как поступить ? Проглосовать по Ватному или справедливо оченить ?


----------



## ikeamen

ED9M said:


> Проглосовать по Ватному или справедливо оченить ?


в этом случае оценка одна и та же должна получиться


----------



## Federation2014

А неплохо Братислава идет: уже 200+ вотнувших и оценка 4,5.


----------



## Imax33




----------



## Federation2014

^^Второй


----------



## osmant

Никакой.


----------



## Ваня

первый


----------



## ikeamen

первый конечно


----------



## Radiokott

первый однозначно

второй был бы норм, если б не заваленный горизонт


----------



## Federation2014

> The only USA mistake in XX century. Should've dropped the bomb on Moscow instead and be free of 80% of world's conflicts (which were started by uSSr and ruSSia) in the next 70 years.


Вот такой "милый" коммент под баннером. 6 лайкнувших его мразей. И спокойно висит, никто не трет и не банит написавшее его животное. Представляю, что было бы, если бы такое написали про Голландию и Амстердам, например. А про Россию можно, че, здесь же на форуме пышно цветут русофобские двойные стандарты.


----------



## VyazkijGus

Federation2014 said:


> Вот такой "милый" коммент под баннером. 6 лайкнувших его мразей. И спокойно висит, никто не трет и не банит написавшее его животное. Представляю, что было бы, если бы такое написали про Голландию и Амстердам, например. А про Россию можно, че, здесь же на форуме пышно цветут русофобские двойные стандарты.


Япония ждет от США извинений, а извинилась ли она сама перед Китаем и Кореей за восьмилетнюю оккупацию и геноцид местного населения? Более 20 миллионов жертв это не шутка. И где благодарность Советскому Союзу за принуждение к подписанию мирного договора? До конца 1945 были готовы еще несколько бомб.

Сорри, что не по теме.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Да, с Японией все сложно они сволочи и сами еще те.


----------



## SoCalZ

Federation2014 said:


> Вот такой "милый" коммент под баннером. 6 лайкнувших его мразей. И спокойно висит, никто не трет и не банит написавшее его животное. Представляю, что было бы, если бы такое написали про Голландию и Амстердам, например. А про Россию можно, че, здесь же на форуме пышно цветут русофобские двойные стандарты.


Reported here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034735&page=37


----------



## forzen

Federation2014 said:


> Вот такой "милый" коммент под баннером. 6 лайкнувших его мразей. И спокойно висит, никто не трет и не банит написавшее его животное. Представляю, что было бы, если бы такое написали про Голландию и Амстердам, например. А про Россию можно, че, здесь же на форуме пышно цветут русофобские двойные стандарты.


Ой, да чего на него реагировать? Он под каждым российским баннером отписывается. Человек жизнь кладет на то, чтобы комментарии его висели, а вы на него всерьез дуетесь. :cheers:


----------



## AutoUnion

Imax33 said:


>


Виды на 5-ку, качество на 3-ку!


----------



## forzen




----------



## Ваня

^^ любой:master:


----------



## ikeamen

второй завален же
композиция фигня. и две трубы эти торчащие приветом из Омска)


----------



## Ваня

^^ повезло Новосибирску, у него нет труб


----------



## Ваня

первый


----------



## uralural

Простите, что не по теме, но давайте поддержим Минск в one on one http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150818


----------



## raisonnable

О, у меня там принималочка чуть не произошла. Приятные воспоминания...

Б*еать, а комменты там редактировать нельзя? Ну ладно, пусть так остаётся


----------



## bus driver

В Хорошем явно интереснее читальня. Никогда этот бриллиант в Минске не нравился.


----------



## vegorv

мой голос за Минск и ...50/50

вообще,нечестно - в Минске масштабнее намного библиотека чем эта кубическая хе.ня, а на фотке как одинаковые.


----------



## ekko

son_of_the_sun said:


> 1.


Огненный баннер. Срочно в номер!



ikeamen said:


>


Здесь лично меня смущают неряшливые ветки деревьев справа...


----------



## ikeamen

^^
Еще и автора нет. Поэтому в утиль его


----------



## Mystery Man

Да и неестественный какой-то. 

Первый рулит.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Первый прсосто улет!!! Отправляйте мать его скорее!!!


----------



## forzen

От Москвы было несколько баннеров и вот этот хорош, но вид несколько боянист. Спасает хорошая цветовая гамма. Солнце удачно низко сидит. 










Баннер с зеленью был не столь удачен по краскам, по контрастности, да и по четкости, но он брал своим совсем неизбитым видом. Выглядел, по-настоящему свежо, но, к сожалению, автор снимка так и не дал ответа, поэтому можно считать, что с этим баннером не прокатило.

В виду, сложившейся ситуации, а также, того факта, что скоро будет отмечаться день Москвы и лучше не тормозить, предлагаю послать вышеозначенный баннер с несколько тривиальной или если говорить со знаком плюс - каноничной композицией, но интересным светом, под нужную дату.

З.Ы.
пнг? В требованиях же указан джепег.


----------



## ikeamen

png как раз в приоритете. т.к. сжатия с потерей кач-ва нет


----------



## Ваня

Нормальный вид, все (практически все) достопримечательности представлены, можно и нужно отправлять:cheers:


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> png как раз в приоритете. т.к. сжатия с потерей кач-ва нет


Согласен, я бы всегда в пнг и отправлял, просто в требованиях было написано джепег. Но раз не строго, то ок.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

son_of_the_sun said:


>


С Северного Парка - надо отправлять!


----------



## Federation2014

bus driver said:


> В Хорошем явно интереснее читальня. Никогда этот бриллиант в Минске не нравился.


Ну мы ж здесь все-таки архитектуру оцениваем-то. По ней я явно за Минск. Ну да один хрен потом Кембриджу сольет...


----------



## Federation2014

Так че, отправил кто-нибудь на баннер, чтоб день города не профакапить? Не так и долго уже остается-то.


----------



## ekko

Мы "профакапили" с баннером, приуроченным к саммитам ШОС и БРИКС в Уфе, теперь уже все...


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Написал автору, ждём 

День города в первую субботу сентября? Т.е. пятое число?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

В общем, с этим баннером не сложилось, автор хочет денег :nuts: hno:


----------



## forzen

son_of_the_sun said:


> В общем, с этим баннером не сложилось, автор хочет денег :nuts: hno:


Поэтому то я и не люблю резать из фоток с платных фотосайтов. Они либо вообще игнорят, либо денег просят. Не хотят всемирной известности. :lol:
Сколько попросил?)


----------



## ikeamen

del


----------



## Federation2014

loit2007 said:


> Один из красивейших баннеров из России! Если не самый красивый без преувеличения.


Омск никому не превзойти


----------



## Federation2014

son_of_the_sun said:


> Но самое эпичное было когда в топ-100 из первых пяти мест четыре были за российскими баннерами. По-моему, такого ещё не было ни у одной страны  :cheers:


Круто!:banana::banana::banana:
Как здесь уже говорили, действительно: какая же потрясающе красивая у нас страна!


----------



## dаZ

son_of_the_sun said:


> Интересный вариант. Только он получился какой-то размытый.



1 - красивай. :cheers:


----------



## flatron




----------



## Mystery Man

Око Саурона)) под стать злому владыке) 

Отличный баннер!


----------



## forzen

Флетрон опять за старое, постит баннеры с произвольным размером


----------



## Fasterovich

forzen said:


> Флетрон опять за старое, постит баннеры с произвольным размером


Это вообще сложно назвать баннером. Какая-то несмешная шутка


----------



## VyazkijGus

del


----------



## forzen

4-й


----------



## osmant

Какие-то все невнятные. Но если б надо было выбирать, я бы выбрал пятый.


----------



## vinttt

Голосуем за *МГУ*: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150829#discuss


----------



## forzen

vinttt said:


> Голосуем за *МГУ*: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20150829#discuss


Там сравнивать нечего.


----------



## Federation2014

^^Глядя на то недоразумение из Техаса, появилась мысль, что проектировал его тот же человек, что и у нас пенек на Павелецкой. Глядя на весь кубок, появляется предчувствие, что и в финале соотношение будет тоже 10 к 1. Причем эта десятая часть будет понятно от кого и по каким мотивам.


----------



## Federation2014

Вот в нева комплитед у нас, похоже, будет жаркая борьба в следующем туре с Чикагой или Индией. Отдал голос Индии, чтоб уравнять там счет


----------



## ekko

Напомнило


----------



## alley cat

Очень похоже.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Как такой Хабаровск? С автором связываться?


----------



## Federation2014

Честно говоря, не очень. Имхо. Не люблю баннеры без небоскребов, от какого бы города они не были.


----------



## MoscowSkyscrapers

Federation2014 said:


> Честно говоря, не очень. Имхо. Не люблю баннеры без небоскребов, от какого бы города они не были.


какие небоскребы, там даже города не видно


----------



## VyazkijGus

del


----------



## osmant

Дак есть же тема для турниров, зачем в баннеры писать?


----------



## ikeamen

VyazkijGus said:


> Голосуем за страну советов!


прекрасно что его не построили


----------



## Ваня

^^ да, но полет фантазии высочайший


----------



## Federation2014

VyazkijGus said:


> Голосуем за страну советов!


МГУ порвет нафиг!!!11


----------



## Federation2014

ikeamen said:


> прекрасно что его не построили


Эээ...че из них не построили? МГУ?)) Или University of Pittsburgh?))


----------



## vinttt

Federation2014 said:


> *Эээ...че из них не построили? МГУ?)) Или University of Pittsburgh?*))


Это он про Дворец Советов. А сегодня давайте все дружно поддержим МГУ :cheers: 

З.Ы. Голосуйте активнее - пока перевес не очень большой...


----------



## ton63

Был уже один кавказский баннер, предлагаю еще один. На этот раз башенный комплекс Эрзи в Ингушетии.
1.









Ну и поменьше
2.


----------



## alley cat

^^ Первый


----------



## pyataki

^^ Второй


----------



## Ваня

что то зеленый какой то ненатуральный.


----------



## Dober_86

Москву, так понимаю, отсюда тиснули?  



Dober_86 said:


> *Москва, 1884 *


Гарный баннер, интересно как мир оценит. А вообще, на ссц ретро ски до этого бывали? Я впервые вижу.


----------



## osmant

Точно помню ко дню Победы ретро-фотки выкладывали )


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Dober_86 said:


> Москву, так понимаю, отсюда тиснули?


Да :colgate: :cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

Dober_86 said:


> Гарный баннер, интересно как мир оценит. А вообще, на ссц ретро ски до этого бывали? Я впервые вижу.


Москва же и была. фото 9 мая 1945 года


----------



## Омич

Поставил тройку, т.к. фото не цветное


----------



## pyataki

Омич;127415100 said:


> Поставил тройку, т.к. фото не цветное


Единицу*


----------



## Batkovich

Олдскул :lol:


----------



## QN

К таким баннерам нельзя писать в инфо просто "Photo of Moscow's skyline back in 1884." Нужно как-то популяризировать скайлайн, объяснив выбор.

*P.S.* За выбор чистая пятёрка, да.


----------



## Омич

Опять мои комменты какое-то модерьё потёрло. Найти бы его в реале и проучить как следует...


----------



## vartal

Омич;127421345 said:


> Опять мои комменты какое-то модерьё потёрло. Найти бы его в реале и проучить как следует...


Да потому что ты там какую-то чушь написал, так что правильно сделали.


----------



## pyataki

vartal said:


> Да потому что ты там какую-то чушь написал, так что правильно сделали.


а я?)


----------



## AutoUnion

Сегодня смотрю у xoxлoв и поляков опять пуканы банером порвало


----------



## Ringforce

Сегодня на баннере что то напоминающее строящийся ЗСД в Питере kay:


----------



## Trimoff

Был баннер из Алтая с церквушкой, а у нас предложение для баннера "Никольская гора"


и ещё кое-что отсюда


----------



## JohnNewman

Какими фильтрами вы пользуетесь когда фоткаете пейзажи? У меня всегда они получаются в тумане будто-бы


----------



## Askario

JohnNewman said:


> Какими фильтрами вы пользуетесь когда фоткаете пейзажи? У меня всегда они получаются в тумане будто-бы


Дымку никак не забороть, если только поиграть с балансом белого. Ну, или отвлечь внимание ярким ХДР


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> Дымку никак не забороть, если только поиграть с балансом белого. Ну, или отвлечь внимание ярким ХДР


как не забороть? Добавляешь контрастность и убираешь яркость и всё. Дымки нет


----------



## forzen

Ингушетия?!


----------



## avto_trest

^^ Это плохо?


----------



## челленджер

avto_trest said:


> ^^ Это плохо?


 Erzi tower или Aul Targim (ближе второй вариант). Конкретика приветствуется.


----------



## Ysh

Баннер сегодня четкий, свои голосуют за россиян, чужие - "за свободный Кавказ" и оценка хорошая идет, заметно больше 4


----------



## forzen

avto_trest said:


> ^^ Это плохо?


Нет. Просто неожиданно.


----------



## **RS**

Обалденный баннер!


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Нет. Просто неожиданно.


а что ты там ожидал увидеть?


баннер реально классный. ton63 молодец.


----------



## forzen

Он неожиданный тем как появился. То тут по 2 месяца обсуждают с какого ракурса всё же лучше отправить тот или иной город. Просят, там чуть поконтрастнее, тут цветовую гамму получше, а вот здесь горизонт поправить... А тут бац! и Ингушетия безо всяких споров.


----------



## raisonnable

Потому что демократия - зло.


----------



## osmant

А между тем баннер идет чуть ли не в лидеры топа! просто удивительно, видимо, не все укро-поляки знают, что Ингушетия - это тоже Россия!


----------



## forzen

Осень всё-таки


----------



## osmant

А что, симпатично!


----------



## ekko

И экономическая столица Италии, типа Франкфурта


----------



## ikeamen

Stephen-vumnik said:


> Да там только один упоротый под каждым американским баннером пишет, дескать, это вам не грязная раша с хрущевками. ХЗ, кто его обидел.


причем этот итальянец (или ты про другого говоришь?) за все время пребывания ни одной кириллической буквы не написал.. 
зато выдал вот такой текст:


> Beautiful чессен область, first in Russia.. 5/5 from Stettin, Полскастронкск область, РФ


по-моему пользователей *AmoreUrbs *и *Ampsicora *кто-то ханул из поляков)


----------



## **RS**

Полскастронкская область :crazy2:


----------



## ikeamen

**RS** said:


> Полскастронкская область :crazy2:


а админы вообще смотрят хоть что в комментах творится?


----------



## **RS**

Естественно. Много голов полетело из-за комментов.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Астрахань?


----------



## ikeamen

смотрится отлично


----------



## osmant

"небо" все портит.


----------



## loit2007

3 января будет Уфа

December 18: Da Nang
December 19: Zemun, Belgrade
December 20: Mexico City
December 21: Guanabara Bay, São Gonçalo (second one)
December 22: Kotor, Montenegro
December 24: Seattle (by geoffloftus)
December 26: Quito (only 20 days late, sorry!)
December 27: Spiš Castle
December 28: Dallas
December 29: Sigüenza
December 30: Maracaibo
January 2: Old Havana
*January 3: Ufa, Russia* 
January 10: Seattle (by lulek89)


----------



## Blackhavvk

Высылайте Астрахань!!!!!!!! Супер жи


----------



## Trimoff

Автор фото дал разрешение на баннер


----------



## zabobu

А сегодня что это за чудо на баннере?


----------



## alley cat

Видимо уже ставить неча


----------



## someo

это один из самых пафосных горнолыжных курортов в Европе, в котором еще в 70-е джеймса бонда снимали ) Фотка да - неудачная, а само место очень красивое


----------



## **RS**

Баннер Ульяновска просто ни о чём. Грандиозность моста потеряна, зато на переднем плане скопление каких-то невыразительных халуп, масштаб которых ярко подчеркивается вошедшим в кадр башенным краном. Не советовал бы отправлять.


----------



## flatron

+1. Не отправляйте ни в коем случае.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

:cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ нет ни о чем.


----------



## forzen

Я бы даже сказал, ужасно.


----------



## AutoUnion

loit2007 said:


> December 30: Maracaibo
> January 2: Old Havana


А 31 декабря и 1 января ещё вакантно что-ли, или опять Нью-Йорк будет?


----------



## Kogan

Баннер на 31:


----------



## ikeamen

ужос


----------



## osmant

Нелегкий год нас с таким баннером ждет...


----------



## Kogan

Вы слишком серьезно подходите к баннеру. Как будто не картинку на день выбираете, а жену и навсегда.


----------



## Dober_86

Отстой какой-то. ну Астрахань ещё туда-сюда, троечку бы поставил, если вывесят. остальным на посл. двух страницах только кол.


----------



## Stephen-vumnik

Что за трэш на баннере, кто пояснит?


----------



## Ваня

^^ опять эти немцы развлекаются... все таки их объединяет многое с японцами, например, такой же извращенно-трэшовый юмор как и островных жителей-роботоделов


----------



## jackass94

Stephen-vumnik said:


> Что за трэш на баннере, кто пояснит?


В конце каждого года здесь особый день немецкого баннера 














































И так далее


----------



## ikeamen

у немцев явно ностальжи по тоталитаризму. эти постоянные аллюзии в виде зарисовок из КНДР) неспроста)


----------



## Ваня

С особой любовью к бриттам:lol:


----------



## raisonnable

А по мне так круто. Не заморачиваются, у кого писька длиннее


----------



## forzen

Ваня;129521418 said:


> ^^ опять эти немцы развлекаются... все таки их объединяет многое с японцами, например, такой же извращенно-трэшовый юмор как и островных жителей-роботоделов


----------



## Ваня

Я нормальный, просто они все извращения доводят до абсолюта, иногда это хорошо

у тебя в нике ошибка, нет такого слова, исправь


----------



## Shwed

Как думаете, пойдет такой?










Оригинал


----------



## Topoliok

а под размер баннера сразу нарезать слабо?


----------



## Shwed

А какой размер должен быть?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^


----------



## jackass94

На Африку похоже  зажиточную ее часть.

А вообще, терпимо, я еще один баннер сделал
отсюда - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129567271&postcount=1118

Качество, правда, подводит. Но композиция хорошая, надо еще поискать фото этого района.


----------



## jackass94

Еще чуть пробежался по фототреду
Челябинск
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129306087&postcount=18682


Рыбинск
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...97/view/1490350?type=image&page=4&how=created


Пермь
https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_391948089/photos137120528



https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Рыбинск годный. Я бы добавил контраста, что бы не так блекло смотрелось.


----------



## Ringforce

Голосуем за нашу башню Эволюция 

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## alley cat

Странный баннер сегодня


----------



## zabobu

Все флаги за лондонский баннер

zabobu	five from Novosibirsk, Russia *
Gerechter Berliner 2	A Jedi in Dubai.  *
андрій1988	nice skyline, 5/5 from Yalta,Crimea, Ukraine


----------



## Federation2014

Ringforce said:


> Голосуем за нашу башню Эволюция
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


Ставить Эволюцию против посредственного здания, которое даже до 100м не дотягивает - это вообще неуважение.


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Странный баннер сегодня


"Беженец" добрался - таки до Англии


----------



## Federation2014

Американцы-то Брисбен захватили, оказывается. Действительно счастливый день для Австралии!


> title	Brisbane skyline
> location	Brisbane, United States
> info	Happy Australia Day!


----------



## AutoUnion

Может это какой-то неизвестный никому американский Брисбен или Австралия тайно стала 51 штатом США :lol:


----------



## vertebral

Может на баннер Екб кинуть)


----------



## osmant

Володя лучше сделает, если попросить!


----------



## raisonnable

"Президент" неплохо так заселили


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> Володя лучше сделает, если попросить!


а че не попросите?


----------



## osmant

Екатеринбург "от Володи" уже неоднократно на шапке был. Вдруг другие города обидятся ))


----------



## ikeamen

достаточно просто вид альтернативный другим Екб-баннерам сделать


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Как-то так.


----------



## gorkill

del


----------



## martin_marksman

годно, можно отправлять. 

жители более теплых стран снова будут сокрушаться, что посреди такого города стоят металлургические заводы с дымящими трубами.


----------



## osmant

такое чувство, что на "шапку" Исети краснознаменную группу с Плотинки подняли)))


----------



## [email protected]

martin_marksman said:


> жители более теплых стран снова будут сокрушаться, что посреди такого города стоят металлургические заводы с дымящими трубами.


А тебе от "сокрушаний" неудобно? Или стыдно?


----------



## flatron

son_of_the_sun said:


> Как-то так.


в идеале было бы дождаться подсветки Исети


----------



## vertebral

flatron said:


> в идеале было бы дождаться подсветки Исети


да вот уже недели две жду... Её включили под новый год, видимо..


----------



## Gkublok

Кто такой Майк, которого каждый год поздравляют c Днем Рождения шикарными скайлайнами города Appleton?


----------



## Ritmo-F

Вот как по мне пара достойных вариант питерского баннера на будущее.

1









оригинальное фото 








автор

2









оригинальное фото 








автор


----------



## Blackhavvk

1 не особо а 2 классный, небо бы менее монотонное.


----------



## Federation2014

Согласен, второй весьма неплох, первый так себе.


----------



## loit2007

Оба не плохие, но второй весьма неплох


----------



## ikeamen

первый на коллаж похож


----------



## **RS**

второй супер!


----------



## vegorv

Йошка рулит! неожиданно!


----------



## Ваня

Йошке пятерик. Питерские оба нра.


----------



## zabobu

Блин, спутал с Чебоксарами. Но значит ЙО тоже неплохо. 5 поставил, но в приципе для нас это города далекие.

Из коментов

LanGeo	5+++ from Lviv, brothers *+6
Oplot-M	→ You're a liar. You live in Russia (not in Lviv)


----------



## zabobu

Вообще надо географию изучать. Щас гуглопанорамы дают такую возможность. И я открыл для себя например что город Рыбинск ничуть не хуже Костромы и Вологды, а очень интересный город, и в неплохом состоянии. Речь конечно об историческом центре. На окраинах гламуром радует обычно только Дворянская Москва.


----------



## zabobu

На окраинах же замкадья, если выжил - уже герой. Зароют, как в девяностые сейчас за малейшее подозрение если ты москвич. Москвичи сменили Роллс ройс на мерин, замкадыши роллтон на половой орган.


----------



## osmant

Про Рыбинск уже от многих людей слышал, что лучше как минимум Костромы! Ближе к лету буду просчитывать очередной вариант путешествия по России, может, и Рыбинск включу... плюс еще из тех краев давно уже на очереди Тутаев и Углич, да и в Ростов вернуться не помешало бы!


----------



## Proshlex

где лучше смотреть панорамы - гугл или яндекс??


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Proshlex said:


> где лучше смотреть панорамы - гугл или яндекс??


В целом гугл по лучше, у них больше панорам, но вот если надо более актуальные снимки например Москвы, то Яндекс, там они свежее.


----------



## Roman1994

Неужели все заморские коллеги по Scyscrapercity с такими промытыми мозгами, что на баннере Йошки видят Мордор, Сирию и Путина с ракетами?


----------



## ikeamen

это не коллеги.. это наши соседушки с юго-западного подбрюшья


----------



## @rtem

avto_trest какой-то мутный тип:

Laguna Seca 5 stars from USA - RUSSIA - you are the last bastion of the West against Islam! 
*avto_trest* → Покукарекай еще, шлюшка заднепривадная!))) 

вот еще:
Taman Shud 1 for Mordor. Fascists get out from Syria 
liked by: AndriySH, *avto_trest*, BOSS, cocker, flo.ro, kosmosdemon, lados, miau, Mr.Cage, Oplot-M, SashOk, Shard-on, smyrna1497, zema 


правда тут лайкнул:
Ritmo-F 5 from St. Petersburg 
liked by: Anticalaca, Avangard-55, *avto_trest*, IgoryokOmsk, Rrromario

и тут:
Crazzy 5 from Almaty 
liked by: Avangard-55, *avto_trest*, Dober_86, Evgeni60rus, Rrromario


----------



## Federation2014

Roman1994 said:


> Неужели все заморские коллеги по Scyscrapercity с такими промытыми мозгами, что на баннере Йошки видят Мордор, Сирию и Путина с ракетами?


В основном это канадцы, эмигрировавшие из всем известной соседней страны и любящие ее на расстоянии таким образом.


----------



## ikeamen

@rtem said:


> avto_trest какой-то мутный тип:


----------



## vartal

vegorv said:


> Йошка рулит! неожиданно!


Чем ОКО тебе так не мило?


----------



## Mr/Stan

Йо-оха-а :banana:

Источник: автор


----------



## Dober_86

ikeamen said:


> это не коллеги.. это наши соседушки с юго-западного подбрюшья


Так и знал, что Казахстан виноват. :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

Dober_86 said:


> Так и знал, что Казахстан виноват. :lol:


дальневосточной Сибири слова не давали!


----------



## flatron

Давайте второй питерский на баннер!! Если хотите я могу предложить его туда куда следует


----------



## @rtem

Предлагай! 5 от меня точно будет!


----------



## flatron

@rtem said:


> Предлагай! 5 от меня точно будет!


Сколько раз предлагал баннеры столько раз они появлялись в шапке сайта...
Но блин... я забыл куда писать!! :nuts::nuts:
Скиньте ссылочку плиз.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Вот в эту тему: ссылка


----------



## Dober_86

ikeamen said:


> дальневосточной Сибири слова не давали!


У.Г.


----------



## Federation2014

Что за инициалы?


----------



## flatron

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^ Вот в эту тему: ссылка


Грациас)


----------



## zabobu

Что там за пар на баннере?


----------



## Mr/Stan

zabobu said:


> Что там за пар на баннере?


Банный день, не :lol:


----------



## flatron

ну вроде всё получилось
29 фев на баннере Питер
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130853999&postcount=2287


----------



## ancov

Простите за небольшой оффтоп: повеселили сегодняшние комментарии по баннеру Бухареста 


AmoreUrbs I love Hungary.. 5/5 
Sentilj Way to go frați români, looming of hub  
Pedja_Nbg 5/5 from Belgrade, beautiful city


----------



## Roman1994

Венгры очень дружелюбные люди кстати


----------



## Federation2014

Оку предстоит тяжелейшая борьба с кривой шанхайской хренотенью. Надо максимально поддержать, чтобы если проиграть, то хотя бы не совсем уж разгромно.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Оку предстоит тяжелейшая борьба с кривой шанхайской хренотенью. Надо максимально поддержать, чтобы если проиграть, то хотя бы не совсем уж разгромно.
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


Заноси в чёрный список 


Askario
Black_Diamond
DeNi$
Ekb_Morlaix
ekko
Evrasia 99911
sandoz25
VyazkijGus

Эти граждане проголосовали за Шанхай. Может, там ещё кто из наших, ники незнакомые. :cheers:


----------



## osmant

Да, специально зашел и тоже проголосовал за "кривую шанхайскую хренотень". Спасибо Добер за наводку!


----------



## Federation2014

Вам она серьезно нравится что ли? Ужасные геометрические формы же. Что в ней красивого-то? Цзинь Мао рядом и то лучше, не говоря уж о финансовом центре.
Имхо, конечно, никому не навязываю.


----------



## vegorv

Питер все равно 7й,не смотря на колы от голодных и обиженных укриков.


----------



## Dober_86

flatron said:


> Питерский баннер в 5-ке лучших
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100
> :cheers:


Уже 7-й, но сути не меняет! Достойнейший результат. Без укрохейтеров было бы ещё лучше. :cheers:


----------



## vartal

Почему у Словакии всегда такие красивые баннеры? Что ни баннер, то смотреть просто приятно на виды.


----------



## Dober_86

Польска на баннере, какая Словакия


----------



## alley cat

У нас пока Словакия


----------



## son_of_the_sun

vartal said:


> Почему у Словакии всегда такие красивые баннеры? Что ни баннер, то смотреть просто приятно на виды.


Часто, да. Но не так уж всегда. Те же виды Братиславы у нас бы тут не одобрили и не пропустили :colgate: 

А вообще, у них получается два основных хода: что-нибудь историческое или природное. Иногда оба вместе. И при этом даже не скажешь, что чего-то подобного нельзя снять в другой точке мира. Видимо, фотографы не сидят на месте, а в секции тщательно ищут и отбирают фото.


----------



## Federation2014

vartal said:


> Почему у Словакии всегда такие красивые баннеры? Что ни баннер, то смотреть просто приятно на виды.


Ну раз небоскребов нема, то приходится брать красотой


----------



## AutoUnion

Вот блин "великий могучий" польский язык



Я с утра увидел какие-то краны и прочитал............ примерно Чжсейцинь , только потом до меня дошло что это оказывается всего-лишь Штетин в польском написании Щецин. :lol: И всё понятно. Это когда одна русская буква заменяет 4 польских :banana:


----------



## osmant

собрат омского баннера с трубами )


----------



## Federation2014

Какой-то мужик на баннере. Чтоб не заподозрили в чем нехорошем, влепил на всякий случай единицу.


----------



## vartal

Dober_86 said:


> Польска на баннере, какая Словакия


Какая Польска? Не забывай, что страна наша большая и необъятная и что разница между Москвой и твоим Дальним по времени весьма немаленькая.


----------



## Dober_86

AutoUnion said:


> Вот блин "великий могучий" польский язык
> 
> Я с утра увидел какие-то краны и прочитал............ примерно Чжсейцинь , только потом до меня дошло что это оказывается всего-лишь Штетин в польском написании Щецин. :lol: И всё понятно. Это когда одна русская буква заменяет 4 польских :banana:


Чжэцинь :lol: Практически Китай. 



vartal said:


> Какая Польска? Не забывай, что страна наша большая и необъятная и что разница между Москвой и твоим Дальним по времени весьма немаленькая.


Ну не учёл, не могу же я каждую секунду помнить о том, что вы там на 7 часов тормозите. 

А на баннере вже не Польска, а ещё более нелепый "скай" из Българии. 

И кто такой отстой выбирает на шапку сайта, это же ппц, товарищи.


----------



## loit2007

Dober_86 said:


> И кто такой отстой выбирает на шапку сайта, это же ппц, товарищи.


Да ладно, ничего великого в этой шапке сайта нет, главное место для срача и троллинга


----------



## Cargo Ready

Может этот?


----------



## Blackhavvk

По мне дак тема 
Такой 

или такой


----------



## Federation2014

Первый


----------



## Cargo Ready

Все гавно


----------



## alley cat

Я вот такой предлагал, но у нас секция вообще сдохла, никому ничего не надо:



> Revenger_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Если баннер сделать? Как-то так:
Click to expand...


----------



## ikeamen

извини, но тож гавно


----------



## Ваня

я не против Еката, но что то его очень много, причем неприлично много. И все однотипное: Высоцкий, Исеть, сити. Поменяйте хотя бы формат тогда уж.


----------



## osmant

у нас город компактный, как не снимай - но все равно либо Исеть, либо высоцкий, либо телебашня вылезут.


----------



## Federation2014

А что плохого в том, что Еката много? Он же не у других российских городов места на баннере отнимает. Предлагайте больше баннеров других российских городов - Ян будет их хоть каждый день ставить (кроме каких-то особых дат), ему пофиг, никакого же квотирования на страну нет.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Честно говоря, у Екб были баннеры получше. Хотя и эти не плохие, но высот тех они не достигнут. Так что если посылать, нужно это понимать и учитывать.


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


> Честно говоря, у Екб были баннеры получше. Хотя и эти не плохие, но высот тех они не достигнут. Так что если посылать, нужно это понимать и учитывать.


А чё надо чтоб каких-то высот достигал? Типа рашку с колен поднимаем? :lol:


----------



## морион

какой сегодня красивый баннер, сразу видно куда деньги от нефти идут


----------



## ikeamen

морион;131352996 said:


> какой сегодня красивый баннер, сразу видно куда деньги от нефти идут


ага, видно http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/102660.html


----------



## Federation2014

У Димана, смотрю, есть желание и здесь пообсуждать экспорт нефти в баррелях/тоннах на 1 гражданина страны в Эмиратах и России. Ну-ну.


----------



## Ваня

ikeamen said:


> ага, видно http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/102660.html


Восток - дело тонкое, Петруха! (с)

Но это "нерабам" не понять


----------



## flatron

Омич;131347150 said:


> А чё надо чтоб каких-то высот достигал? Типа рашку с колен поднимаем? :lol:


причем здесь Рашка с колен?
Смысл отправлять посредственный баннер?
Если уж и посылать, то с прицелом на верхние строчки.


----------



## vartal

Омич;131347150 said:


> Типа рашку с колен поднимаем?


Только упоротый типа тебя может свою страну Россию, в которой живёт, называть презрительно рашкой.


----------



## Federation2014

flatron said:


> причем здесь Рашка с колен?
> Смысл отправлять посредственный баннер?
> Если уж и посылать, то с прицелом на верхние строчки.


Ну а какие верхние строчки, если юзеры из всем известных стран будут массово ставить единицы даже самым распрекрасным баннерам? Можно забить уже на эту политически мотивированную голосовалку и размещать баннеры в свое удовольствие, пусть ставят все, что хотят, ниипет.


----------



## Ваня

^^ ладно юзеры из "всем известных стран", но когда свои ставят и этим гордятся, вот тут вопросы начинаются... те своим, даже за откровенное говно ставят не ниже 5-ки, а у нас тут все ценители собралисьhno:


----------



## flatron

Ваня;131374699 said:


> ^^ ладно юзеры из "всем известных стран", но когда свои ставят и этим гордятся, вот тут вопросы начинаются... те своим, даже за откровенное говно ставят не ниже 5-ки, а у нас тут все ценители собралисьhno:


Да тот же *Омич* влепил питерскому баннеру кол, что не помешало ему занять после окончания голосования 5-е место в рейтинге. Правда сейчас уже много ниже, но всё равно в топе и всё равно это успех.


----------



## Federation2014

Вы всерьез оцениваете что ли "успех" или "не успех" баннера по полученному им среднему баллу?


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> Да тот же *Омич* влепил питерскому баннеру кол, что не помешало ему занять после окончания голосования 5-е место в рейтинге. Правда сейчас уже много ниже, но всё равно в топе и всё равно это успех.


А за чё там 5 ставить? Ни о чём же...

Вон ЕКБ, к примеру, я пятёрки ставил, потому что баннеры хорошие там почти все.


----------



## flatron

Омич;131423742 said:


> А за чё там 5 ставить? Ни о чём же...
> 
> .


это в сравнении с омскими трубами ни о чем? :lol:
Ну если на твой взгляд не за что ставить 5, ничего и не ставь, зачем топить собственные баннеры собственными руками же? :bash:

P.S. Интересны твои критерии хорошего баннера?




Federation2014 said:


> Вы всерьез оцениваете что ли "успех" или "не успех" баннера по полученному им среднему баллу?


у тебя какое-то иное универсальное средство?
Поделись.


----------



## Омич

flatron said:


> Ну если на твой взгляд не за что ставить 5, ничего и не ставь, зачем топить собственные баннеры собственными руками же? :bash:


Что хочу, то и ставлю.


----------



## Federation2014

А интересная вещь была вчера в one on one, понравилось


----------



## Federation2014

Ыыы


-z said:


> Hello Jan,
> 
> How about skyline of Syria for change? Briefly browsed through history of banners for some time back and could not find any good skylines of this country currently going through the very uncertain and tough times. Who knows what's waiting next this part of our planet? Another round of civil war or finally peace talks? Let's mark this hopeful moment of Syrian history with special symbolical banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Title:* The last hour at Hmeymim AFB.
> *Location:* Hmeymim AFB, Syria
> *Description:* End of anti-terrorist campaign and military operations in Syria. Russian Aerospace Defence and Air Force are leaving. Time for peace talks! (Hopefully).
> *Source:* https://www.facebook.com/1492252324....1458165068./1719077905001625/?type=3&theater
> *Copyrights:* Acquired. They responded that it's a free public-access photo and published across many social networks for free. So, yes, photo is available for free use.


Да будет срач!


----------



## Ваня

^^ на какое поставили? Ааааааа Леша крутой:lol: вот жеж у всех поляко-свидомо-укро-игловцев разорвет в лоскуты сраку:rofl: можно даже пованговать немного - будет что то не выше 3-х.

Ps змея конечно ничо так, но задумка спорная.


----------



## Topoliok

Соседи Еката стараются не отставать:



Chelyabinsk said:


> *Title:* Chelyabinsk
> *Location:* Chelyabinsk, Russia
> *Info:* Bovid Estate
> *Author:* forum user *CaIIIka*


обратите внимание на подпись юзверя:



> Chelyabinsk
> The New Capital Of Russia
> 
> Chelyabinsk's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2012
> Location: Chelyabinsk
> Posts: 11,598


----------



## Ваня

Бовид ихний крутkay:


----------



## ikeamen

Ваня;131766745 said:


> ихний


убей себя, пожалуйста


----------



## Ваня

^^ первый пошел. Ждем следующих:lol:


----------



## Federation2014

Граммар наци детектед


----------



## Ваня

^^ второй пошел:cheers: за день парочку пуканов (как минимум) рвануть...


----------



## Federation2014

А кто второй?


----------



## Ваня

Ты


----------



## Federation2014

В смысле? В чем я второй?


----------



## Омич

Ваня как всегда hno:
Но не стоит на него зла держать, он же не виноват в том, что таким получился.


----------



## Ваня

Federation2014 said:


> В смысле? В чем я второй?


Уже неактуально, проехали


----------



## vartal

Всё-таки не устаю приятно удивляться тому, какие от Словакии всегда красивые баннеры бывают.


----------



## Federation2014

Русский мир.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Фотошоп сплошной. Я 1 поставил.


----------



## ikeamen

в чем именно?
цветокоррекция? так ее и в наших баннерах полным полно было


----------



## Radiokott

vartal said:


> Всё-таки не устаю приятно удивляться тому, какие от Словакии всегда красивые баннеры бывают.


ну так Европа же.



Federation2014 said:


> Русский мир.


в каком месте? скорее Немецкий мир.


----------



## vartal

Blackhavvk said:


> Фотошоп сплошной


Пусть хоть так, зато красивый.


Radiokott said:


> ну так Европа же


Не имеет никакой разницы откуда. Из той же Европы тоже бывают баннеры не ахти, но вот кто выбирает такие виды Словакии, заслуживает уважения из-за хорошего чувства прекрасного.


----------



## Ваня

И за хорошие навыки по работе с графическими редакторами. У этого человечка есть чему поучиться.


----------



## Trimoff

Фото отсюда









Автор дал согласие на размещение



> Автор: Юрий Колбин
> Источник: http://275metrov.ru
> Место съёмки: ЖК грибоедовский, г. Пермь, ул. Уинская д. 35
> Краткое описание: Утренний туман над городом


----------



## Topoliok

если бы правее полосатой башни дом тоже захватили, было бы лучше, имхо.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Извините но это отстой.


----------



## Dober_86

Герой дня) Мою 5 получил.


----------



## forzen

Trimoff said:


> Фото отсюда
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автор дал согласие на размещение


Лучший баннер Перми, это видимо, тогда когда Перми не видно


----------



## bus driver

Екат шикарен.


----------



## Batkovich

Хорош баннер, и срачей нету на удивление, и балл пока хороший :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

Ну да, всего 50 колов влепили хейтеры. Удивительно даже. Двоек вообще почти нет.


----------



## ikeamen

екатеринбургжзцы такие знатоки истории собственного города, что я уею 










не Екатерины II конечно. я ошибся. потому что всегда знал, что в честь императрицы назван город.
но в честь Екатерины I назван. всё же никак не святой.. 
бред какой-то

ну и все лайкоботы примкнувшие к сим знатокам, с позором отправляются в ад.

*ибо историю Великой Сибири-матушки не знать – позорно!*


----------



## alley cat

Так я и не говорил что он назван, я написал что город Св. Екатерины.

Она считается небесной покровительницей города.


----------



## Federation2014

ikeamen said:


> екатеринбургжзцы такие знатоки истории собственного города, что я уею
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> не Екатерины II конечно. я ошибся. потому что всегда знал, что в честь императрицы назван город.
> но в честь Екатерины I назван. всё же никак не святой..
> бред какой-то
> 
> ну и все лайкоботы примкнувшие к сим знатокам, с позором отправляются в ад.
> 
> *ибо историю Великой Сибири-матушки не знать – позорно!*





> Екатери́на Александри́йская (греч. ἡ Ἁγία Αἰκατερίνη ἡ Μεγαλομάρτυς; до крещения Дороте́я; 287—305) — христианская великомученица. Память совершается в Православной церкви 24 ноября (по юлианскому календарю), в Католической церкви — 25 ноября. Почитается небесной покровительницей итальянской коммуны Слудерно и российского города Екатеринбурга[1]


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Екатерина_Александрийская

А лайкоботов в адъ, да. Ну кроме Заза, он няшка.


----------



## Омич

Хотел поставить 4, но промахнулся и поставил 5.


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Federation2014 said:


> А лайкоботов в адъ, да. Ну кроме Заза, он няшка.


мне вообще уже кажется что заз не он, а она.


----------



## Federation2014

Пошто бразильца обижаешь?


----------



## Federation2014

2,43. Нет ли в этом антисемитизма?


----------



## Dober_86

Wolfowitsch said:


> мне вообще уже кажется что заз не он, а она.


Я давно в этом убеждён.


----------



## Ваня

Омич;131965606 said:


> Хотел поставить 4, но промахнулся и поставил 5.


а Омску также промахнешься?


----------



## vertebral

так себе баннер.. поставил двоечку


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Так я и не говорил что он назван, я написал что город Св. Екатерины.


ты лойснул коммент радиотехника зачем тогда?
готов поспорить,что ты даже и не знал в честь кого твой город назван) 



alley cat said:


> Она считается небесной покровительницей города.


icard: 

богиня небоскрёбостроения..


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> ты лойснул коммент радиотехника зачем тогда?
> готов поспорить,что ты даже и не знал в честь кого твой город назван)
> 
> 
> 
> icard:
> 
> богиня небоскрёбостроения..


Узбагойся! 

В 1723 назвали в честь супруги Петра.

В 1924 именем Якова Свердлова. 

В 1991 во имя Св. Екатерины.


----------



## ikeamen

авонаночё.. понятно


----------



## Topoliok

Челябу на 16-е назначили


----------



## son_of_the_sun

flatron said:


> а в первой 50-ке тока два питерских баннера из всех российских? :nuts:
> Были же очень хорошие баннеры Москвы, куда сгинули?


Часовня на 25-м.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Уже на 15-м :colgate:


----------



## Ваня

Поляки 5-к наставили?


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^ Уже на 15-м :colgate:


Вот это крутой баннер, как же я его пропустил


----------



## Ваня

влепил кол?


----------



## Dober_86

Опять Россия! Стронк


----------



## Radiokott

чет отель монгольский какой-то получился, уже предугадываю тематику хохлопостов.


----------



## ikeamen

да вообще че-то Киншасой отдаёт.. включая качество фотки препечальнейшее


----------



## ogonek

За качество не выше тройки


----------



## Ваня

Я 5 друзьям из Челябинска поставил, плевать на ерундовые придирки.


----------



## Frozer

Хотели какой-то из этих предложить, но так как много говорят, что российские города хороши только в свете огней, и у Челябинска уже была куча ночных баннеров, решили выбрать дневной. Можно было, конечно, снять в красивом закате здания (подобные фотки были, только еще с одним зданием), решили, что лучшее -враг хорошего, и послать пока тот, что есть


----------



## Federation2014

Имхо, тот, который размещен, лучше этих ночных.


----------



## Frozer

Значит, мы сделали правильный выбор)


----------



## ikeamen

нет. ночной, первый вариант – отличнейший.
и пофиг что там говорят про свет ночных огней
какой красивее тот и надо размещать.


----------



## Federation2014

На нем кроме пары высоток в центре ничего больше и не видно-то. На дневном-то хотя бы какой-никакой, а скайлайн.


----------



## Radiokott

что за укурок Amen там в комментах?


----------



## Ваня

^^ так твой однополчанин же. Чо ты на него баллон катишь то?


----------



## bus driver

Ужас


----------



## flatron

оценки весьма посредственные


----------



## Askario

Баннер ужасный, есть же другие крутые фото Челябы.


----------



## Ваня

**RS** said:


> А чем тебя Крым не устраивает?


Срач будет в полный рост, да и заминусят разного рода "братья"


----------



## **RS**

Тем не менее Севастополь уже был на баннере 21 марта 2015 года


----------



## Ваня

^^ я вот, лично, требую добавки


----------



## ikeamen

ялта была на форуме только один раз..








последний раз в составе какой-то другой страны

помнится предлагались здесь интересные варианты с побережья


----------



## ikeamen

норм сегодня баннер


----------



## морион

какой то противоречивый. Припять цэ город, а это станция. хз. ничего не поставлю братушкам. 

ЗЫ строят новый саркофаг, прикольно


----------



## son_of_the_sun

?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Нет.


----------



## Blackhavvk

А чуть поменьше неба и чуть побольше домов?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## Ваня

Хватит уже Екат совать всюду, реально уже надоедать начинаете:madwife: тем более, что одни и те же виды постоянно, от одного и того же фотографа


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Тоже нужно исходить из возможного. У фотографа с форума хотя бы можно сразу разрешения спросить, а других ищи-свищи. Один так и вовсе зарубил отличный баннер Москвы, потребовав за размещение денег hno: За размещение фотографии, которую он уже выложил в свободный доступ :nuts:


----------



## Ваня

Чем то напоминает судьба с баннерами Дубая, были времена, когда их вывешивали чуть ли не каждый день, все поголовно были одинаковыми - стройный забор из высоток, ну раз, ну два, ну три, ну четыре, ну пять... клроч кому то надоело и теперь их уже давно нет. Может стоит чего нибудь оригинального найти?


----------



## Blackhavvk

А мне нравятся баннеры. Екат недавно был, а Москву вполне можно.


----------



## forzen

son_of_the_sun said:


> Тоже нужно исходить из возможного. У фотографа с форума хотя бы можно сразу разрешения спросить, а других ищи-свищи. Один так и вовсе зарубил отличный баннер Москвы, потребовав за размещение денег hno: За размещение фотографии, которую он уже выложил в свободный доступ :nuts:


Вообще-то не один, только у меня, двое просили денег. Хорошие баннеры, здесь одобрили, но авторы зажмотились.


----------



## ikeamen

с тремя-четырьмя авторами общался и ни один не обмолвился про деньги..
два баннера в итоге попали в шапку.
где вы таких крыс находите только..


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> с тремя-четырьмя авторами общался и ни один не обмолвился про деньги..
> два баннера в итоге попали в шапку.
> где вы таких крыс находите только..


У меня больше выборка. Я общался примерно с 10-тью авторами, около 4-ех баннеров в шапке. son_of_the_sun вроде еще чаще посылает баннеры.


----------



## I_v_a_n

Свежий Ростов Великий из Скайлайнов России. ИМХО, просто отлично на баннер


----------



## Federation2014

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^


Вот так уже лучше! Можно предлагать, имхо.


----------



## @rtem

чем-то на наш похожий








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120107


----------



## Омич

@rtem said:


> чем-то на наш похожий
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120107


Ваш хуже


----------



## Sergio_Bel

:cheers:


----------



## osmant

Теперь осталось дождаться, как жюри проголосует )))


----------



## Ваня

Странно, очень странно. Неужели все небратья исключительно пятерики ставили? Давненько не было нашего баннера на первом месте.


----------



## raisonnable

Они были заняты перемогой на Евровидении.


----------



## Ваня

А, ну тогда все сходится.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ваня;132795444 said:


> Странно, очень странно. Неужели все небратья исключительно пятерики ставили? Давненько не было нашего баннера на первом месте.


Это как и на евровидении народ-то голосует за Россию!


----------



## Омич

Sergio_Bel said:


> :cheers:


Третий на первую позицию поставить нужно. А Будапешт вообще ни о чём.


----------



## Ваня

Ты ж пятерку поставил, а третий вообще нужно из сотни лучших выкинуть, вместо него скайлан Омска хорошо смотрелся бы, даже не, Омск может пококурировать с первым.


----------



## Teamsky

Ваня;132819192 said:


> Ты ж пятерку поставил, а третий вообще нужно из сотни лучших выкинуть, вместо него скайлан Омска хорошо смотрелся бы, даже не, Омск может *пококурировать *с первым.


при условии, что это не очепятка?


----------



## Ваня

Поконкурировать ошибся и не хаметил.


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## Омич

^^ на четвёрочку потянет


----------



## vartal

Ваня;132821392 said:


> ошибся и не *х*аметил.


Пальцы растолстели?


----------



## osmant

Омич;132837497 said:


> ^^ на четвёрочку потянет


мне тоже нравится!


----------



## Ваня

Других видов Москвы больше не было? Баннер так се.



vartal said:


> Пальцы растолстели?


Печатаю быстро и на ходу(с)


----------



## vartal

Ваня;132844240 said:


> Печатаю быстро и на ходу(с)


Не бери плохой пример с Найта.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ваня;132844240 said:


> Других видов Москвы больше не было? Баннер так се.


Мне на нём небо приглянулось  Прямо за храмом такие огненные всплохи.


----------



## bus driver

Sochi на троечку...


----------



## Омич

Я поставил единицу и отписался в комментариях, и мой коммент удалили. Свобода слова ёпт. Хотел бы я посмотреть в глаза тому недочеловеку, что это сделал.


----------



## Ваня

^^ Омич, ты и в реальности такой храбрый или только в интернетах?


----------



## Омич

Ваня;132855613 said:


> ^^ Омич, ты и в реальности такой храбрый или только в интернетах?


В интернетах


----------



## ikeamen

щас только Стамбул был.. 
уже Анкара..


----------



## roi95

2 и 8 июня будут Пермь и Саратов на баннере соответственно.


----------



## Ваня

Омич;132856969 said:


> В интернетах


Молодецkay:


----------



## gorkill

А Ростов уже выдавили из топ-100 :nuts:


----------



## Ваня

^^ небратья же и наши западные "партнеры"


----------



## Blackhavvk

Так с питером было уже. Кто то из модеров старается, ровно сотню 1 накидывают и все.


----------



## Омич

Blackhavvk said:


> Так с питером было уже. Кто то из модеров старается, ровно сотню 1 накидывают и все.


Скорее всего это сам Ян сидит и накидывает единицы неугодным баннерам.


----------



## Ваня

^^ нет, Ян в поряде, он таким не занимается.


----------



## Омич

Ваня;132932405 said:


> ^^ нет, Ян в поряде, он таким не занимается.


Просто ты его плохо знаешь


----------



## flatron

Sergio_Bel said:


> :cheers:


всё. уже на 100 месте. сейчас вообще вылетит... hno:


----------



## Ваня

Омич;132939585 said:


> Просто ты его плохо знаешь


Но баннер сам по себе клевый. Просто завидует.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Шутка про жюри оказалась не шуткой.


----------



## морион

а Винница ничего так. Гарно


----------



## loit2007

В Бразилии оказывается столько нормальных современных городов, что ни баннер, то нормальный скайлайн. Почему-то раньше Бразилия у меня ассоциировалась в основном с трущебами.


----------



## raisonnable

Скайлайн это конечно здорово, но что там внутри?


----------



## loit2007

raisonnable said:


> Скайлайн это конечно здорово, но что там внутри?


Думаю,что не совсем все плохо, не так как в Майами конечно


----------



## son_of_the_sun

loit2007 said:


> В Бразилии оказывается столько нормальных современных городов, что ни баннер, то нормальный скайлайн. Почему-то раньше Бразилия у меня ассоциировалась в основном с трущебами.


Там не только трущобы, есть и мегаполисы (вокруг трущоб :lol. Все их, правда, объединяет совершенно адовая застройка безликими зданиями, точечные, разновысотные спальники, только на весь город. Зато урбанизация так урбанизация. 

Город с баннера ещё ничего так, но Сан-Пауло всё равно эпичнее.

Ещё в Бразилии прикольно, что, по-видимому, каждому владельцу недвижимости нужно самому делать тротуар перед своей собственностью и получается вот такое разнообразие — пять покрытий тротуара подряд, в одном случае тротуара нет вообще (слева крайний, в кадр попал не полностью).


----------



## Topoliok

asp373 said:


> Так просто, тогда вот мое креативное предложение на 13 (тоже, кстати выходной )





asp373 said:


> Это моя фотография - разрешаю :banana:


Вы меня простите, но такое не стоит вообще предлагать. Качество отвратное, да и нарезка... Вообще нет смысла обсуждать. 
Кстати, адресная ссылка на фото (zlowiki.ru) намекает на желание потроллить!?


----------



## asp373

Душевный стиль беседы.
Ладно. Не зашло, догадался Штирлиц.
Прошу прощения за беспокойство.


----------



## flatron

качество чуть ниже, чем ужасное.


----------



## asp373

flatron said:


> качество чуть ниже, чем ужасное.


Это такой фототроллинг? Допустим я согласен. Тогда, уважаемые фотографы, может вы знаете как его улучшить.
Заранее благодарю за умные и дельные советы


----------



## osmant

Только переснять.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

На горизонте баннера Люблина торчит дымящаяся труба, я уже вижу, как Омич спешить поставить ему пятёрку :colgate:


----------



## Ваня

^^ у него вчера 5 лет, так что не спешит.


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## ikeamen

баянные виды увы


----------



## forzen




----------



## Ваня

^^ довольно оригинально.


----------



## ZZZ Top

^^
Вещь!!!


----------



## Ваня

Гидно, на баннерkay: только отправляющий должен быть человек без ошибок в нике, а то Ян засмеет, да еще чего недоброго - забанит


----------



## osmant

непривычно весьма для баннера, не факт что много наберет.


----------



## Radiokott

ерунда. Уйдет во флоп15.


----------



## ikeamen

империя зла 
надо отправлять.


----------



## Topoliok

эх, на 22-е бы ее, но там уже забили


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Если не 22 июня, то предлагаю его оставить на следующее 9 мая. Будет очень символично.


----------



## forzen

Ну тогда надо не забыть через год.


----------



## Davidinho

forzen said:


> Просто обновляю темку, а то заснули...


Колоритно... намного лучше польских и пражских баннеров, которые набирают много баллов.


----------



## flatron

мне не нравитсо.


----------



## forzen

Просто они в правильном размере нарезаны.


----------



## INFLAMES

son_of_the_sun said:


> Вот.


что то типо такого тоже было бы неплохо


----------



## osmant

а что, неплохо смотрится! осталось теперь только с автором фото договориться.


----------



## Омич

osmant said:


> а что, неплохо смотрится! осталось теперь только с автором фото договориться.


Надеюсь, он не даст согласия на _это_


----------



## vartal

Омич;134166698 said:


> Надеюсь, он не даст согласия на _это_


Действительно, труб дымящих не хватает :troll:


----------



## ogonek

За Сити
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## Омич

vartal said:


> Действительно, труб дымящих не хватает :troll:


Давно не было шуток про дымящие трубы


----------



## SRGi

Дагестан, автор: http://ajlis.livejournal.com/1148384.html


----------



## forzen

Флетрон стайл. пилите сразу в нужном разрешении и тогда 90 процентов предложенных сами собой будут отпадать.


----------



## INFLAMES

Оригинал


----------



## Blackhavvk

Тем временем заявка на флоп уже в предложке.


asp373 said:


> *Title*: Saint Petersburg skyline at sunset
> *Location*: Saint Petersburg, Russia
> *Information*: Clouds over the city. Viewpoint near the Bolshoi Obukhovsky Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Permission*: My own photo. Original size: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-tmTZcjNUd0ZW9hUzlvSjVDdTA


----------



## forzen

Ну трубы есть, значит Омич будет доволен.


----------



## alley cat

Blackhavvk said:


> Тем временем заявка на флоп уже в предложке.


Так ведь в той теме можно попросить, чтоб этого кандидата во флоп убрали из ротации.


----------



## flatron

это ещё что за кошмар? :nuts:


----------



## bus driver

flatron said:


> это ещё что за кошмар? :nuts:


Питер.


----------



## forzen

Владик


----------



## ikeamen

красивые трубы


----------



## Dober_86

forzen said:


> Владик


По идее, надо согласие автора? Вот его тви: https://twitter.com/frostfreerun


----------



## alley cat

^^ Туман вижу, пилоны вижу, Владика невижу


----------



## forzen

... и это хорошо.


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> ^^ Туман вижу, пилоны вижу, Владика невижу


Самое главное что сейчас там есть - видно!  Можно попробовать.


----------



## морион

даже Карловы Вары осенью выглядят не так депресснячково как города России


----------



## Омич

морион;134461250 said:


> даже Карловы Вары осенью выглядят не так депресснячково как города России


Потому что они не в России


----------



## flatron

морион;134461250 said:


> даже Карловы Вары осенью выглядят не так депресснячково как города России


ничего себе даже! Один из самых уютных, благоустроенных и напомаженных городов в Европе. Это вам не Лодзь какая-нибудь.


----------



## asp373

Эй, фотокритики, мне кажется, что Jan хочет что-то сказать именно вам:








:rofl:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

От Екамага. Пока не ответил на счёт размещения.


----------



## **RS**

Фото хорошее, но плохой баннер. Акцент не на скайлайне, а на деревьях. Сразу во флоп улетит.


----------



## Dober_86

son_of_the_sun said:


> От Екамага. Пока не ответил на счёт размещения.


Дизлайк. От славного Е-бурга можно нарезать кучу потрясных баннеров, хотя бы от того же Екамага.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ко по мне, после Ростова, который за несколько часов улетел с первого места куда-то даже за первую страницу, уже не стоит так сильно трястись над оценками. С другой стороны, я согласен, у Екб были и баннеры и получше, возможно, такие можно сделать и сейчас, но мне такие фото пока на глаза не попадались. Если есть что предложить, вы предлагайте


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Тем временем, не прошло и месяца, Москва уехала в предложенные.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

29 августа будет вот такой Питер :colgate:












Jan said:


> Istanbul: August 23
> Leicester: August 24
> St. Pete: August 29
> 
> Keep 'm coming!


----------



## Radiokott

^^

этот чувак уже 2й раз напрямую в той теме предлагает очень сомнительный баннер Питера.


----------



## AutoUnion

Москва годная kay: А Питер на троичку :dunno:


----------



## forzen

Radiokott said:


> ^^
> 
> этот чувак уже 2й раз напрямую в той теме предлагает очень сомнительный баннер Питера.


Он заколебал своё говнище постить.


----------



## AutoUnion

forzen said:


> Он заколебал своё говнище постить.


Да давно уже пора сделать, что-бы только модераторы предлагали баннеры, а не кто попало.


----------



## ikeamen

тогда у нас баннеров вообще не будет..


----------



## bus driver

Да и нафиг они не нужны.


----------



## Омич

AutoUnion said:


> Да давно уже пора сделать, что-бы только модераторы предлагали баннеры, а не кто попало.


Нет. Нужно сделать так, чтобы предлагать баннеры могли только лишь эксперты в этом вопросе.


----------



## ikeamen

bus driver said:


> Да и нафиг они не нужны.


ну всяким е*****ням подмосковным может и не нужны


----------



## vartal

Омич;134810002 said:


> Нет. Нужно сделать так, чтобы предлагать баннеры могли только лишь эксперты в этом вопросе.


Ага и поставить обязательное условие - дымящие трубы на фоне :lol:


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> ну всяким е*****ням подмосковным может и не нужны


Действительно... где ещё тешить свои провинциальные комплексы? :smug:


----------



## ikeamen

raisonnable said:


> Действительно... где ещё тешить свои провинциальные комплексы? :smug:


:tongue:


----------



## **RS**

AutoUnion said:


> Да давно уже пора сделать, что-бы только модераторы предлагали баннеры, а не кто попало.


Поддерживаю:smug:

Владик









Севас









Сочи



























Баннеры Сочи нарезаны с фото непревзойденного gelio. Мне последний очень нравится, классный ракурс и цветовая гамма.


----------



## alley cat

Владик, норм но не влазит.

На 2,3 нет скайлайна.

4. Норм, немного не влазит, но норм. 
Но два предыдущих банера Сочи, был этот же район:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=RUSOC

5. Кислотный слишком.


----------



## asp373

**RS** said:


> Поддерживаю:smug:
> 
> Владик
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Севас
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сочи
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Баннеры Сочи нарезаны с фото непревзойденного gelio. Мне последний очень нравится, классный ракурс и цветовая гамма.


Все хорошие, особенно Севастополь . А непревзайденный gelio разрешает использовать свои фото таки образом?
P.S. Посмотрел еще раз внимательнее. Первый вариант Сочи неудачно вырезан, и вообще это фото КМК невозможно под баннер нормально отрезать.


----------



## Istorik2012

Неплохо, неплохо, но до Майами ползти и ползти не один десяток лет... Хотя среди представленных конечно же лучший Владивосток, там все таки есть +100 метров это уже почти что небоскребы, Сочи второй, а Севас ой... 20 этажек даже нет. Нету смысла пока обсуждать пока не начнут подобные здания строить.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

**RS** said:


>


^^ Вот этот от Сочи. Он дневной, есть море, есть высотки, видно разнообразие и зелёные зоны.


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> Поддерживаю:smug:
> 
> Владик
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Вперёд в заявку!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Москва.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

del


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Хорошо, Москва ещё раз уехала в предложенные.


----------



## flatron

лучше бы Владик отправили


----------



## bus driver

Владик экспрессом в флоп (заслужено). Московский банер шикарен.


----------



## forzen

говнобаннер от *asp373*а седня


----------



## ikeamen

я надеюсь питерский неадекват теперь доволен что его фотка попала на баннер и забудет как трэшатник всякий предлагать.. на время хотя бы


----------



## flatron

зачем вот этот шлак предлагать?


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


> я надеюсь питерский неадекват теперь доволен что его фотка попала на баннер и забудет как трэшатник всякий предлагать.. на время хотя бы


Ахахах, обидка.
Надобно сказать, что обычные пользователи выставляют моим баннерам вполне адекватные оценки, так что творческие планы у меня есть :banana:
Но, поскольку местному клубу эстетов мои фото не нравится предлагаю компромисс, при котором и овцы будут сыты и волки целы.
Есть у меня фотография фортов Кронштадта и шлюза С-1, сделанные с форта Константин. Предлагаю местным фотокритикам сделать свои хорошие фотографии и отправить их в предложку. Если успеете, то молодцы, а если нет, то я отправлю свои на следующих выходных :banana:.
Есть еще идея отправить обоср@нный здесь баннер Казани в конце месяца. Такие вот планы.
Всем счастья


----------



## vartal

Влепил троячок Питеру. Больше рука не поднялась такому трешевому баннеру ставить.


----------



## ikeamen

да был ведь на баннере по-моему уже этот казан
хотя в архиве вроде нету..


----------



## asp373

@rtem said:


> У меня и то лучше...


Вы меня простите, но здесь на казанок слон упал и слегка его приплющил. Остальное, по всей видимости, тоже.


----------



## asp373

Такого еще не было:








Тоже почти Казань


----------



## Topoliok

ikeamen said:


> да был ведь на баннере по-моему уже этот казан
> хотя в архиве вроде нету..


нет, не было.


----------



## Topoliok

@rtem said:


> У меня и то лучше...


Лучше?! :lol: Слишком жЫрно.


----------



## [email protected]

del


----------



## @rtem

asp373 said:


> Вы меня простите, но здесь на казанок слон упал и слегка его приплющил. Остальное, по всей видимости, тоже.


вообще то фото не подвергалось какой либо растяжки/сжатию


----------



## @rtem

Topoliok said:


> Лучше?! :lol: Слишком жЫрно.


а чем нет?


----------



## asp373

@rtem said:


> вообще то фото не подвергалось какой либо растяжки/сжатию


 На банере Topoliok'a
пропорции нормальные, а на вашем они очень сильно нарушены. Если для съемки использовалась мыльница на широком угле, то такой эффект может дать постобработка изображения, когда процессор фотоаппарата "раскручивает" "скрученное" объективом изображение с матрицы.


----------



## @rtem

asp373 said:


> На банере Topoliok'a
> пропорции нормальные, а на вашем они очень сильно нарушены. Если для съемки использовалась мыльница на широком угле, то такой эффект может дать постобработка изображения, когда процессор фотоаппарата "раскручивает" "скрученное" объективом изображение с матрицы.


только фигня в том, что вы не совсем правы, достаточно посмотреть справа на отель Ривьера, чтобы это понять. Возможно роль сыграл ракурс. у меня снято несколько с более высокой точки, а этот казан находится на небольшой возвышенности.


----------



## asp373

Вот, нашел фото с более высокой точки: 








Тут пропорции правильные


----------



## Topoliok

@rtem said:


> а чем нет?


перешарплено, искажены пропорции, в левом углу зачем-то прихвачен кусок говна песка, небо скучнейшее, общая блёклость, нет какого-либо акцента, изюминки. В общем: в личную коллекцию годится, для баннера - никудышняя картинка.


----------



## [email protected]

Topoliok said:


> перешарплено, искажены пропорции, в левом углу зачем-то прихвачен кусок говна песка, небо скучнейшее, общая блёклость, нет какого-либо акцента, изюминки. В общем: в личную коллекцию годится, для баннера - никудышняя картинка.


Сейчас вполне можно повернуться чуть левее по кадру и вместо 9-этажек на С. Хакима (край правой стороны) захватить 3 х 24 ЖК "Казан Су" вместе с кранами - в тематику форума так сказать.


----------



## @rtem

Topoliok said:


> перешарплено, искажены пропорции, в левом углу зачем-то прихвачен кусок говна песка, небо скучнейшее, общая блёклость, нет какого-либо акцента, изюминки. В общем: в личную коллекцию годится, для баннера - никудышняя картинка.


Пересмотрел несколько фото с казаном, даже линейкой померил - нет искажений пропорций, кусок песка можно обрезать/зафотошопить - это легко делается, небо, как небо, а насчёт изюминки, что её нет, так это не моя вина, это Казань. А вообще я не в качестве банера предложил, а в сравнении с тобой предложенной, которая выглядит куда более блекло и скучнее.


----------



## alley cat

Москва, красивая сегодня, задний план только ни о чем.


----------



## [email protected]

@rtem said:


> Пересмотрел несколько фото с казаном, даже линейкой померил - нет искажений пропорций, кусок песка можно обрезать/зафотошопить - это легко делается, небо, как небо, а насчёт изюминки, что её нет, так это не моя вина, это Казань. А вообще я не в качестве банера предложил, а в сравнении с тобой предложенной, которая выглядит куда более блекло и скучнее.


Артемка, береги сопло, прогорит скоро:lol:


----------



## Topoliok

@rtem said:


> Пересмотрел несколько фото с казаном, даже линейкой померил - нет искажений пропорций


по-моему это какая-то плохенькая комедия, фарс. Видно невооруженным взглядом, а уж с линеечкой результат становится очевиднее некуда. hno:


----------



## @rtem

[email protected] said:


> Артемка, береги сопло, прогорит скоро:lol:


какие еще сопла, ты вообще о чем? У тебя что, все вокруг одного места вертится? Больной что ли?
Я же сказал, что предложил не в качестве альтернативы, а лишь потому что предложение Тополька мне показалось слишком серым и невзрачным. И если хотите попасть во флоп, то пожалуйста, действуйте.


----------



## vegorv

Москва бодренько пошла сегодня.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Утром (по Москве) была 4.35, днём опустилась до 4.28, вечером поднялась до 4.31, Южная Америка, что ли, проснулась  Эх, сам говорил, что оценка для нас уже не так важна, после случая с Ростовом, а сам запоминаю, как и что :colgate: Ну да ладно, жюри ещё не сказало своё веское слово.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Да, не знаю кто эти уроды, но видел как мгновенно 50 единиц прибавилось СПб и он с 1 мест сразу в 4 десятку. Просто в 1 секунду, словил этот момент. До сих пор бомбит.


----------



## Омич

Blackhavvk said:


> Да, не знаю кто эти уроды, но видел как мгновенно 50 единиц прибавилось СПб и он с 1 мест сразу в 4 десятку. Просто в 1 секунду, словил этот момент. До сих пор бомбит.


Может тоже скрипт какой-нибудь написать))))


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ну вот, утром было 4.32, сейчас уже 4.22, высадился десант колов. Уже не первый раз это происходит после дня голосования, спустя какое-то время.


----------



## AutoUnion

Москва - 1093 голосов! Кстати примерно 800(!?) пятёрок. 
За день до этого Сидней - 371 голос


----------



## ikeamen

icard: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135290895&postcount=2432


----------



## bus driver

Товарищ нарывается на бан


----------



## Омич

Пора Омск отправлять на баннер


----------



## vegorv

Коллеги,как вам такой баннер НН?










или лучше из этих фото что то сделать?



[p0d]NikE said:


>


----------



## **RS**

Сделать для Нижнего Новгорода сколь-либо пристойный баннер со скайлайном не представляется простой задачей, ведь в городе нет групп четких вертикальных доминант. Единственное, что можно - это подобрать достойный уличный ракурс в историческом центре или интересную панораму Кремля. 









Увы, НН не одинок в этом плане. Годных баннера скайлайнов нет ни у Новосибирска, ни у Омска, ни у Уфы. В первом случае не спасает даже масса 25-этажек, которые со стороны просто сливаются в единый невыразительный конгломерат.

Неплохой баннер получится у Хабаровска при правильной компоновке кадра









Волгоград. Сложно, но можно.









Владивосток. Один из единичных городов России, в котором легко найти интересные ракурсы. Рельеф+высотки+мосты=неплохой скайлайн.


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> icard: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135290895&postcount=2432


ну я не знаю как с человеком разговаривать?
Он не видит что это убогость полная? Сейчас он затрахает Яна этим дерьмом(простите), потом и приличное будет уже не предложить.


----------



## ikeamen

vegorv said:


> Коллеги,как вам такой баннер НН?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> или лучше из этих фото что то сделать?


фотка нравится. закат красивый
но в качестве доминанты – памятник неизвестно кому и непонятное строение (Георгиевская башня?) не цепляют


----------



## ikeamen

flatron said:


> ну я не знаю как с человеком разговаривать?
> Он не видит что это убогость полная? Сейчас он затрахает Яна этим дерьмом(простите), потом и приличное будет уже не предложить.


так ваше же юзер. сделайте с ним что-нибудь. темную устройте или убейте наконец)
если серьезно то, что модер ваш, что думает? формально он конечно не нарушает правил, но такой фигней дискредитирует не только ведь город. 
поэтому думаю можно сделать исключение и забананить. раз человек русский язык не понимает.


----------



## vegorv

какой из этих лучше отправить?


----------



## Fasterovich

vegorv said:


> какой из этих лучше отправить?


Однозначно этот, круть!


----------



## son_of_the_sun

vegorv said:


> какой из этих лучше отправить?


Я думаю, оба. Один сейчас, другой через некоторое время.

Надо ещё добавить описание, что бы людям было понятнее на что они смотрят. Дескать, вид на стены нижегородского кремля и т.п. Со статуей — башня нижегородского кремля, памятник такой-то, вид на реку такую-то.


----------



## flatron

крутым ни один из этих не считаю. Неплохо, но не круть!



ikeamen said:


> так ваше же юзер. сделайте с ним что-нибудь. темную устройте или убейте наконец)
> если серьезно то, что модер ваш, что думает? формально он конечно не нарушает правил, но такой фигней дискредитирует не только ведь город.
> поэтому думаю можно сделать исключение и забананить. раз человек русский язык не понимает.


такой же наш, как и ваш. В питерской секции ни одного поста от него. Я написал в нашей чайной, но не знаю...


----------



## Омич

vegorv said:


> какой из этих лучше отправить?


Если убрать надпись "рашка 228" с нижнего, то его. Иначе не надо никакой отправлять.


----------



## vegorv

жаль,что омича забанят. ценный был юзер.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Омич;135358536 said:


> Если убрать надпись "рашка 228" с нижнего, то его. Иначе не надо никакой отправлять.


ЧТо значит убрать? Эта штука там стоит. А так нужно верхний кончено.


----------



## bus driver

Нижнему нужно верхний. На нижнем Нижний безжизненный.


----------



## ikeamen

нижний Нижнего нежнее нежели инший


----------



## Омич

Blackhavvk said:


> ЧТо значит убрать? Эта штука там стоит.


Убрать и перефотать


----------



## forzen

Рига симпатична.


----------



## vartal

Омич;135370808 said:


> Убрать и перефотать


Плохо, что дымящих труб нету, да? Иначе ты бы сразу одобрил


----------



## Омич

vartal said:


> Плохо, что дымящих труб нету, да? Иначе ты бы сразу одобрил


Шутишь, как боженька.


----------



## vartal

Спасиб, стараюсь, как могу.


----------



## Dober_86

vegorv said:


> какой из этих лучше отправить?


Мне нижний Нижний больше нравится. Освещение красивое. Башня, памятник, эффектный обрыв за ним. Только "Россия" бы надпись убрать.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Мне нижний Нижний больше нравится. Освещение красивое. Башня, памятник, эффектный обрыв за ним. Только "Россия" бы надпись убрать.


Тогда памятник В. Чкалову полностью не влезет.


----------



## vegorv

AlexUNN said:


>



Jan:



> Nice one, thanks. Banner will be up the 21nd.


----------



## vartal

Very good.


----------



## [email protected]

vegorv said:


> Jan:


Будем голосовать :cheers2:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Вроде бы назревает эпичное противостояние:



Jan said:


> excellent, here we go!
> sep 25: Moscow
> sep 26: London


Но в дело вступает английский asp373 и у Лондона нет шансов :colgate:



Ulpiana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would propose this photo of London skyline for a banner. It is my photo, so no issues with copyright.
> 
> 
> London Skyline by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


> Вроде бы назревает эпичное противостояние


Противостояние?


----------



## flatron

опять какой-то очень странный Питер.


----------



## ikeamen

да херня откровенно какая-то.. опять кто-то вые-ться решил.
заслуженная троечка


----------



## bus driver

Похоже пора питерцам запретить выдвигать баннеры.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Дело похоже в этом посте
Это баннер просто кинули в эту тему, а пользователь из Армении кинул в международку, чтобы типо вместо того что предлагал asp373. взяли что-то из этого. Ну, а Ян походу выбрал его, но при этом зачем-то разместил раньше другой баннер asp373. Очевидно он вообще не париться теперь кто что кидает, раньше как-то строже все это было 
Ну пусть висит теперь, в принципе это куда лучше того что было до этого и хоть как-то реабилитирует тот отстой. 

З,Ы. Поддерживаю, первый баннер Нижнего можно отправить.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Омич;135448871 said:


> Противостояние?


Ну я согласен, что Лондону тут ловить нечего, но всё же можно сделать качественную фотографию с интересным ракурсом.


----------



## flatron

bus driver said:


> Похоже пора питерцам запретить выдвигать баннеры.


причем тут питерцы. Надо запретить выдвигать хреновые баннеры в независимости от того из какого они города.


----------



## forzen

Э. А чего Форзен указан в качестве сурса? Это не я источник. Какое то время назад, я просто нарезал и предлагал как один из вариантов.


----------



## vartal

bus driver said:


> Поставил кол. Ложил я на солидарность. Все должно быть качественно.


И что же там такого некачественного? Прекрасный баннер, только да, надпись про 2018 год можно было убрать, чтобы никого не смущала.


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> да ладно.. были же неплохие примеры
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> здесь все хорошо кроме Авроры
> 
> да даже вот этот вполне себе сносный


Ты как будто не прочитал, что я написал.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Главное был предложен другой, куда более качественный баннер НН. Так нет, эту херню вложили


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Ты как будто не прочитал, что я написал.


и под какой из описанных тобой случаев подпадает этот баннер? меньше неба или больше крыш?


у Спб кстати наоборот относительно разные баннеры были. Москва же со своим Сити вечно однообразна


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> и под какой из описанных тобой случаев подпадает этот баннер? меньше неба или больше крыш?
> 
> 
> у Спб кстати наоборот относительно разные баннеры были. Москва же со своим Сити вечно однообразна


 Наверное вот к этой, немаленькой такой части.


forzen said:


> По сути, все более-менее удачные баннеры Питера, что *son_of_the_sun*, что я посылал, что кто-то другой, это виды с воды или над водой, альтернатив почти и нет.
> 
> 
> В общем, я к чему, баннер С Невы или над Невой реально уже поднадоели.


----------



## forzen

И еще около 3-ех баннеров с похожих мест, счас лень искать. Но я точно помню, так как один, если не два это баннеры этих мест с Алых Парусов, один зимний я посылал и еще какой-то точно был. И это только, что я помню и увидел.

Последний, который закрыл тему Невы я считаю был от *son_of_the_sun*, отличный баннер.








.

Вот карта Петербурга.










Конечно на большой части снимать нечего, но вот центр, который хорошо смотрится на фото, но не на мелком баннере.
И вот, красным выделено то откуда снимаются почти все баннеры Питера.










Всё? Больше мест нет? Есть но сложно найти, например Ритмо-Ф вроде посылал вот этот удачный вариант.


----------



## ikeamen

баннеры хоть и с одного места снятые, но ракурсы уникальные. в этом и плюс.

москвасиси же с разных мест снято, но вид один и скучный.. если бы не атмосфера и оптические явления, то вообще не на что смотреть было бы.


----------



## **RS**

Ввиду плоскости центра Петербурга, вырвать удачный баннер действительно сложно. Но учитывая наличие нескольких высотных акцентов (Лидер, Лахта, Петропавловка, Исакий, Казанский, телебашня...) можно снять дистанционную панораму на ультразуме, чтобы максимально возможное число этих акцентов было сгруппировано в кадре. Подобный кадр можно сделать либо из Пулково, либо с Невского района.


----------



## forzen

Ну да. Только редко когда так фоткают. Нужно что-то типа этого, только панорамное и тогда можно было бы выцепить еще пару соборов, типа Троицкого и Казанского.


----------



## Istomin

Как идея для баннера от СПб через пару лет:


----------



## forzen

Уже не раз в ветке СПБ это обсуждали, там готовиться отличный вид на баннер. И мост, и небоскреб, и стадион.


----------



## loit2007

^^
^^
Трубы ТЭЦ портят вид я бы предложил сделать снимок со стороны залива там еще Атлантик-сити попадает в кадр


----------



## bus driver

Москва какая то пресная. На 4-ку


----------



## tolya

Надо же какой у нас Ян русофил. Одни российские баннеры. Троллит западную общественность.


----------



## ikeamen

bus driver said:


> Москва какая то пресная. На 4-ку


не понимаю смысла если две недели назад было то же самое но в другое время суток


----------



## tolya

Все-таки совсем не тоже самое, включая и время суток.


----------



## AutoUnion

Пол десятого утра а пуканы у каклов уже рвёт  Ну что к вечеру 1000 голосов будет? :lol:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Какой-то адский разрыв в комментах :colgate: Такое ощущение, что некоторые пользователи сначала поднапряглись, когда в сентябре начали баннеры из России появляться, а теперь их просто прорвало.


----------



## Ysh

Чем красивей российский баннер, тем сильней у небратьев бомбит:lol:


----------



## Ysh

tolya said:


> Надо же какой у нас Ян русофил. Одни российские баннеры. Троллит западную общественность.


А по-моему, наши просто активнее поедлагают, вот и все.


----------



## Batkovich

Скакелам то и предлагать нечего, вот и бомбит не по детски.


----------



## AlexUNN

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать оригинал фотографии, из который сегодняшний баннер сделан?


----------



## Batkovich

AlexUNN said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать оригинал фотографии, из который сегодняшний баннер сделан?


 В информации к баннеру указана ссылка на автора фотографии. Вероятно искать нужно там


----------



## Ysh

Batkovich said:


> Скакелам то и предлагать нечего, вот и бомбит не по детски.


Один там выдает себя за девушку из Швейцарии:crazy:
Чтобы думали, что не только украинцы критикуют.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

AlexUNN said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать оригинал фотографии, из который сегодняшний баннер сделан?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Какой-то бедняга с ником Seoul_Korea призвал свидомых к порядку, так они тут же его обозвали п*дором и пожелали, что бы их разбомбила Северная Корея. И тут же в других ветках пишут, что весь мир с ними.

На моей памяти такого разрыва не было ещё ни разу. Иностранцы уже просто офгивают от того, что украинцы им несут. Этак дело дойдёт до второй масштабной чистки укросекции.


----------



## Batkovich

А ведь скакелы уверены, что тем самым набирают уважения со стороны западных юзверов.


----------



## tolya

Вот что пропаганда злотворящая делает.


----------



## Istorik2012

А вы сознательные русские?


----------



## raisonnable

Istorik2012 said:


> А вы сознательные русские?


Как идёт выплата кредита?


----------



## asp373

Istorik2012 said:


> А вы сознательные русские?


Знаете, шановний пан, сознательный русский это человек, который может нормально работать без под#0пников прораба, дело свое знает беспокоится за результат. А свидомый украинец это же совсем другое . Так вот, я - несознательный оболтус :banana:.
P.S. Козраде превед.


----------



## asp373

forzen said:


> Конечно на большой части снимать нечего, но вот центр, который хорошо смотрится на фото, но не на мелком баннере.
> И вот, красным выделено то откуда снимаются почти все баннеры Питера.
> 
> Всё? Больше мест нет?


У "Балтийской жемчужины" необычный скайлайн:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Istorik2012 said:


> А вы сознательные русские?


Мы просто вам не рады.


----------



## Ysh

68 лайков кореец бедный собрал))
но майданутых ничего не убедит.


----------



## Turbulences

Обратил внимание: комментарии под баннером удалили и тут же оценка поползла вниз. За одну минуту с 4,19 до 4,15... Вброс?


----------



## Ysh

Разве их удалили?
Просто с 00:00 пошли комменты к баннеру, который к новому дню относится. Если я все правильно понимаю. У нас просто некоторое время еще виден вчерашний баннер, из-за того, что часовой пояс другой.


----------



## Turbulences

Ysh said:


> Разве их удалили?
> Просто с 00:00 пошли комменты к баннеру, который к новому дню относится. Если я все правильно понимаю. У нас просто некоторое время еще виден вчерашний баннер, из-за того, что часовой пояс другой.


Кликни "previous"(предыдущий) на текущем баннере. Вот прямая ссылка на наш баннер: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20160925

Сейчас уже появилось 3 коммента. Все комменты, оставленные с момента публикации баннера, удалены. После удаления комментариев, оценка с 4,19 молниеносно упала до 4,15... Учитывая количество голосов, падение оценки на 0,04 за минуту(даже меньше; я лишь 2 раза обновил страницу) возможно только при одновременном "вбросе".


----------



## flatron

forzen said:


> Всё? Больше мест нет? Есть но сложно найти, например Ритмо-Ф вроде посылал вот этот удачный вариант.


Есть, я вот помню это снял на берегу залива.


----------



## Istorik2012

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Мы просто вам не рады.


Ну вы вам тоже... Но это в принципе известно с 21 ноября 2013 года. Верно же?


----------



## Istorik2012

raisonnable said:


> Как идёт выплата кредита?


Пока стабильно, уж не волнуйтесь... Первый месяц повезло не нужно было платить, так как нулевой если вы богатые русские слышали. Спасибо что в комментах не обосрали не саркастили и не иронизировали в духе скакелов, а че там у хохлов и геев и так далее... За баннер поставил 5 баллов.


----------



## Batkovich

Забавный глюк у меня с SSC на телефоне - до сих пор московский баннер висит почему то:cheers:.


----------



## asp373

flatron said:


> Питер


К сожалению фотки не вино - от выдержки лучше не становятся, но видос зачетный :banana:
Боюсь, что кроме местных это мало кто оценит 
P.S. И без буйка, думаю, вполне можно было обойтись


----------



## asp373

son_of_the_sun said:


> А вот и Грозный.


А что, более кошерной погодки в Грозном не бывает? Да и вечером все это смотрится НАМНОГО лучше.


----------



## asp373

Ritmo-F said:


> Где их кто и куда предлагает? Предлагают их в международной ветке, здесь же лишь выбирают что можно будет как-нибудь отослать.
> Может москвичей и возлемкадышей начнем банить, за то что Москва также была за месяц два раза ( 6 и 25 сентября), причем в отличии от Питера по сути с одного и того же ракурса.
> Напомню питерские банеры попали на шапку форума несогласованно и по ошибке, или по невнимательности Яна. Так в чем причина наезда?
> 
> Вместо возмущения лучше бы покидал сюда на выбор какие-нибудь баннеры Сергиева Посада...
> Никто не мешает кидать тут баннеры других городов, более того скажу что от России надо чаще и больше их отправлять, в стране кроме Москвы и Питера еще куча городов. Почему пользователи не предлагают тут другие варианты баннеров не вопрос к ним.
> Я может поищу что-нибудь интересное из других городов.
> Ну, а вот варианты Питера которые я собирал, но не успел предложить из-за последних говнобаннеров. Пара из них вообще свеженькие. Теперь только на будущее. hno:
> .....


Туристник. Все это, или очень похожее уже было. Форум-то строительный, а не археологический. Может лучше новостройки какие, а?
P.S. Верхний баннер в моем стиле :banana: поздравляю.


----------



## Demisgr77

Екатеринбург, прост набросал:


----------



## asp373

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбург, прост набросал:


Мне эти 2 понравились. Только очень похожий на верхний баннер был 8 апреля с.г.


----------



## vegorv

Екб предпоследний,остальное мимо


----------



## flatron

Ritmo-F said:


>


3-й и 9-й очень хороши.
Можно выждать и потом что-то из предложенного отправить.


----------



## Olh

Если про мой вид с балкона речь, то я 
лучше бы как-то так сделал.










Оригинал фото по ссылке (на всяк случай)
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8507/29075675556_2e8d5a71bc_o.jpg


----------



## alley cat

Demisgr77 said:


> Екатеринбург, прост набросал:


Надо от туда с ваших краев со стороны Заречного вид на Екат-сити.
Давно ж хотели ждали пока Исеть построят.

Надо вот этот вид только с высоты.


----------



## ikeamen

Olh said:


> Если про мой вид с балкона речь, то я
> лучше бы как-то так сделал.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Оригинал фото по ссылке (на всяк случай)
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8507/29075675556_2e8d5a71bc_o.jpg


крупные планы хрущобок с брежневками все портят.. + дымка.
бледный баннер


----------



## tolya

В Ганновере православные церкви?


----------



## AutoUnion

Ritmo-F said:


>


А на оригинал фотографии можно взглянуть? А то не вижу дворцовой площади....


----------



## AutoUnion

tolya said:


> В Ганновере православные церкви?


Ну может быть и есть! Кто-же его знает....


----------



## **RS**

Ростов-на-Дону









Кострома









Севастополь









Хабаровск









Казань









Воронеж


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Только Кострома, на мой взгляд, хороша.

Отдельное "нет" предложенному баннеру Хабаровска: Это ж надо было додуматься обрезать красивейший силуэт Хехцирского хребта! icard:


----------



## ikeamen

Ростов и Кострома норм


----------



## mike_blum

Ritmo-F said:


>


3,6. Ну может еще 1 и 2 для разнообразия


----------



## Ysh

**RS** said:


> Ростов-на-Дону
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кострома
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Севастополь
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Хабаровск
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Казань
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Воронеж


Все нравятсяkay:


----------



## vegorv

Ростов и Воронеж норм


----------



## Dober_86

**RS** said:


> Ростов-на-Дону
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кострома
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Севастополь
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Хабаровск
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Казань
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Воронеж


Зэр гут. Ростов или Кострому отправляйте! :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

RND тут норм, его и надо.


----------



## Askario

По Казани тут унылая фотка, лучше не надо. Кострома норм.


----------



## AutoUnion

Кострому на 4 ноября надо отправлять, как раз в тему будет. Можно ещё про местного "экскурсовода" Ваню Сусанина упомянуть....... разрыв пуканов у поляков с xoxлами будет обеспечен.


----------



## tolya

Сегодня некий Маланг. На баннере почти наша типовая общага.


----------



## Ysh

tolya said:


> Сегодня некий Маланг. На баннере почти наша типовая общага.


Точно. Пойду кол поставлю.


----------



## XelocarD

Куда делся баннер от 4 октября? В архиве после 3 сразу 5 октября


----------



## ikeamen

^^ 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20161004


----------



## Ysh

Казань с историческим баннером!


----------



## Ysh

Кто такой Furry? Он там, под баннером, уже кучку шлакоблоков отложил. Есть от него какая-то польза на форуме, или сделать его BANNED FOR BANNER?


----------



## Askario

Этого Фурри на форуме нет, как такое может быть?


----------



## Ysh

Он зарегистрирован, но у него 0 постов. То есть пишет либо в чайной, либо в DLM, где посты не считаются. И под баннером срет.


----------



## ikeamen

под Ниношным баннером он тоже нарагулил знатно


хотя вот щас смотрю его там почистили изрядно

а Москву-то как почистили.. 
жаль 
ниче для истории не остаётся


----------



## Ysh

В общем, все с ним ясно.
Пересажу из брига в бан.
Кстати, он из Москвы пишет (рукалицо)

UPD. User Furry has been banned permanently


----------



## [email protected]

Это типичный евроориентированных скакел - периодически всплывает в укрогилке про Крым.


----------



## vegorv

ikeamen said:


> под Ниношным баннером он тоже нарагулил знатно
> 
> 
> хотя вот щас смотрю его там почистили изрядно
> 
> а Москву-то как почистили..
> жаль
> ниче для истории не остаётся


да... русские баннеры для каклов - прям красная тряпка. зато весело смотреть на их бессильную злобу.


----------



## vegorv

Ростов то послали от RSa?


----------



## okach1

Почему-то рука тянется поставить двоечку Казани, это нормально?


----------



## Ysh

vegorv said:


> Ростов то послали от RSa?


Наверное, лучше его лично спросить, писал ли он Яну.

Здесь ничего нет (только Казань сегодняшняя)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=123


----------



## forzen

Ян по ходу троллит укров, ставит все русские баннеры которые он увидит.


----------



## Askario

Ян вообще ставит все баннеры которые он увидит. Большого избытка желающих там нет.


----------



## Step_50081

очень много пятерок, если б не укры то было бы около 4,5


----------



## [email protected]

Step_50081 said:


> очень много пятерок, если б не укры то было бы около 4,5


Поправочный скаклокоэффициент, к сожалению, ввести нельзя. А так твердая четверка по суточному тренду - very good. По крайней мере оригинально.


----------



## ikeamen

баннер интересный, да.
+ скайлайн

но не оригинальный


----------



## Shwed

Как думаете, пойдёт на баннер?


----------



## asp373

Shwed said:


> Как думаете, пойдёт на баннер?


Ну погода же никуда не годится. Ни кто не любит свинцовые небеса.


----------



## Avangard-55

Shwed said:


> Как думаете, пойдёт на баннер?



hno: HET


----------



## flatron

Shwed said:


> Как думаете, пойдёт на баннер?


даже не знаю что и ответить просто :nuts:


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

Баннер Казани на 86-ом месте в ТОП 100:


----------



## Step_50081

обошли один из ГК банеров ну норм


----------



## Dober_86

Shwed said:


> Как думаете, пойдёт на баннер?


У тебя хороший вкус сбился. Надо починить, если ещё не поздно.


----------



## asp373

Как вам такой баннер?









title: Leningrad Nuclear Power Plant


----------



## Ysh

интересно, почему бы и нет)


----------



## Turbulences

Градирни бы поцентрее...


----------



## forzen




----------



## asp373

Turbulences said:


> Градирни бы поцентрее...


Справа только лес.
P.S. Тянуто отсюда: http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/51436.html


----------



## forzen

как вариант


----------



## vertebral

Raphael10000Kazan said:


> Баннер Казани на 86-ом месте в ТОП 100:


Сейчас Екатеринбург на 79 и 86 месте  А казань уже не в топе :/


----------



## asp373

forzen said:


> как вариант


Вариант тоже неплохой, только автор предлагает купить права на фото за денежку малую. Просто беда с этими профессиональными фотографами


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^ Вы им говорите, что оригинал не нужен, достаточно того, что они уже выложили? И что будет ссылка на него, как на автора? Можно ещё уточнить, что фото будет демонстрироваться только один день. Это не гарантия, конечно, но может дать понять человеку, что никто не хочет присваивать его работу, а хотят ей поделиться.


----------



## KLoun

tolya said:


> Что это за thes?


По-аборигенски город называется не "салоники", а "тесалоники" (Θεσσαλονίκη).


----------



## tolya

А зачем нам тут аборигенское? Тут по английски говорят.


----------



## Turbulences

tolya said:


> А зачем нам тут аборигенское? Тут по английски говорят.


Видимо, хреново у тебя с английским... Thessaloniki(Фессалоники)-именно так пишется и читается, в том числе, по-английски.


----------



## vegorv

ton63 said:


> Самара
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Оригинал фото


норм,можно отправлять. темных зарослей правда многовато.


----------



## Омич

vegorv said:


> норм,можно отправлять. темных зарослей правда многовато.


Я бы не стал.


----------



## vegorv

Омич;136240989 said:


> Я бы не стал.


очень мало России в последнее время, хотя бы 3 раза в неделю должно быть


----------



## Papont

vegorv said:


> очень мало России в последнее время, хотя бы 3 раза в неделю должно быть


Это геноцид украинского народа. Придётся писать жалобы в ЕСПЧ и уголовный суд ООН hno:


----------



## zZero

Как насчёт что-то типо такого. Концепция вертикального скайлайна. До сих пор сплошь горизонтальные были все. А кто сказал что скайлайн только горизонтальным может быть. Линия неба рядом, у подножья, высокой башни теряет привязку к горизонту. Особенно, когда закидываешь голову вверх, чтобы разглядеть эту высокую дуру.  


(^^ пропорции и размеры баннера не соблюдины, кропил на глаз) 

Оригинально и свежо. Брутально и урбано. 
Тот же скайлайн, только голову наклонить но 90°. Когда буквально близко с реально высоким небоскребом находишься, так и чувствуется небо примерно - давит, и проблеск неба между башнями и делает скайлайн. 

Из этой фотки:



Можно сделать или выбрать качественнее снимок или другой ракурс. Но лишь бы был просвет между зданий и одинокая высоченная башня в этом просвете. Иначе идея вертикального скайлайна теряется. 

Просто идея...


----------



## Ysh

забавно.
но не верится, что одобрят.


----------



## osmant

Омич;136240989 said:


> Я бы не стал.


Мы и не сомневались)))
Самару смело отправлять, если согласовано с автором фотки.


----------



## Омич

osmant said:


> Мы и не сомневались)))
> Самару смело отправлять, если согласовано с автором фотки.


Ещё со мной согласовать нужно.


----------



## vartal

Омич;136240989 said:


> Я бы не стал.


Труб дымящих не хватает?


----------



## tolya

Turbulences said:


> Видимо, хреново у тебя с английским... Thessaloniki(Фессалоники)-именно так пишется и читается, в том числе, по-английски.


Салоники. Мы не в Англии.


----------



## tolya

Шанхайский баннер меня покорил. Поставил пять и комент по англицки написал, надеюсь без ошибок. Сто лет баннеры не оценивал.

only five fron Novosibirsk, Russia. very cool banner!

Блин, фром же.. Досадная опечатка по пьяни.


----------



## DrunknRussianBear

А куда баннер с соловецким делся?


----------



## forzen

DrunknRussianBear said:


> А куда баннер с соловецким делся?


на второй странице топ 100 с рейтингом 4.13


----------



## son_of_the_sun

forzen said:


> на второй странице топ 100 с рейтингом 4.13


Минус 21 пункт за несколько дней, после того, как день голосования закончился :nuts:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

zZero said:


> Как насчёт что-то типо такого.


Даешь наркоманский взгляд на мир!


----------



## tolya

Нива на баннере.


----------



## vegorv

опять российский город на баннере, сколько можно


----------



## asp373

Как насчет баннера на завтра?


----------



## raisonnable

Никак.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

asp373 said:


> Как насчет баннера на завтра?


Если с Кремлём, то вот этот лучше, который ikeamen предлагал:



ikeamen said:


> необычного чего-нибудь хочется..


Или:



ikeamen said:


>


----------



## tolya

Первый вариант - шедевр. Кстати я жил там около этого болотного острова, там реальное болото. Но виды да.


----------



## asp373

son_of_the_sun said:


> Если с Кремлём, то вот этот лучше, который ikeamen предлагал:
> Или:


Ну, мой актуальный - вчерашний . Но, я боюсь, что уже поздно закидывать hno:


----------



## raisonnable

asp373 said:


> Но, я боюсь, что уже поздно закидывать hno:


И слава б-гу!


----------



## AutoUnion

А чего Кострому не отправили?


----------



## tolya

Опять баннер снятый на Сименс повесили.


----------



## **RS**

Екатеринбург


----------



## Blackhavvk

Сам хотел предложить, но даст ли Гелио?


----------



## raisonnable

Blackhavvk said:


> Сам хотел предложить, но даст ли Гелио?


Не даст, отключим газ можно принять административные меры :smug:


----------



## Blackhavvk

raisonnable said:


> Не даст, отключим газ можно принять административные меры :smug:


Не думаю, что это правильный способ, да и вообще он не поможет.


----------



## Омич

Не очень красивый баннер.


----------



## tolya

Но наиболее греющий тщеславие ебуржцев, выпячивая высотность.


----------



## Blackhavvk

tolya said:


> Но наиболее греющий тщеславие ебуржцев, выпячивая высотность.


Новосибирец сделал это фото.


----------



## tolya

Это не важно.


----------



## Ring101




----------



## raisonnable

Задумка неплохая, но почему на некоторых здания либо кусками, либо совсем чуть-чуть не влезают?


----------



## Ring101

потому как эта сволочь не впихивается


----------



## Ring101




----------



## Ring101

Davidinho said:


> "Экзотические" баннеры:
> 
> Иволгинский дацан в Бурятии


варианты


----------



## zZero

Ring101 said:


> варианты


This


----------



## Deport

Нижний,но не Новгород)


----------



## vegorv

если не Новгород, то и не стОит


----------



## @rtem

Самара 12 ноября будет!


----------



## Ring101




----------



## osmant

чувствую, третий баннер много хороших оценок получит от наших друзей-соседей ))


----------



## Ring101

Оно может и так, но по мне миленько, душевненько. А на обиженных что обращать внимание?


----------



## bus driver

Четвертый (с трамвайчиком) интересный. Ну и зимний, хоть и банальный, но красивый. Остальные пустые.


----------



## Омич

Мне как эксперту нравится этот баннер. Если все за, то нужно отправлять.










Какая это деревня?


----------



## raisonnable

Омич;136491032 said:


> Какая это деревня?


Усть-Катав, кажется.

Мне эти понравились:



Ring101 said:


>


----------



## Ring101

raisonnable said:


> Усть-Катав, кажется.
> 
> Мне эти понравились:


Брал отсюда, если что
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98812339&postcount=4058
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104801456&postcount=4535
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104914750&postcount=4562


----------



## raisonnable

Если у Карелии автора найти ещё реально, то у Усть-Катава и Владивостока довольно проблематично... Жаль.


----------



## Ring101

вот вроде http://transphoto.ru/photo/556801/


----------



## alley cat

Не плохо бы их подписывать и пронумеровывать.


----------



## raisonnable

Ring101 said:


> вот вроде http://transphoto.ru/photo/556801/


Запросил разрешение.


----------



## vartal

forzen said:


> Прямые ссылки это ссылки на фото а не на сайт радикала. Если нажать на твои фотки, то идет переадресация на сайт радикала


Не надо никаких радикалов, оттуда фотки со временем удаляются.


----------



## Ring101

vartal said:


> Не надо никаких радикалов, оттуда фотки со временем удаляются.


Тогда слушаю предложения. Критикуя - предлагай.









источник









источник









источник









источник









источник


----------



## raisonnable

Первый устарел... А вот Псков ничего так.

Что-то мне автор не отвечает пока


----------



## Омич

raisonnable said:


> Что-то мне автор не отвечает пока


Значит не против.


----------



## Davidinho

ikeamen said:


> небоскребы это ппц как столично:naughty:


Количество и высота небоскребов кореллируется скорее с числом населения города, а также его географическими особенностями, а не со статусом. При этом второй фактор важнее. Нью-Йорк разросся каменными джунглями в первую очередь из-за того, что в 30-ые годы (да и сейчас тоже) транспортная логистика не позволяла расширить центр. Так центр не вышел из острова Манхеттан, но зато поднялся ввысь. Население города тоже играет большую роль. Например в Австралии есть небоскребы в Сиднее, Мельбурне, Аделаиде, Перте, а в Канберре они бесполезны - места много, народу мало. Что касается статусa столицы, то он сам иногда препятствует строительству небоскребов. Так в столице США - Вашингтоне, запрещено строить здания выше Капитолия. До 2012 года в Риме самым высоким зданием была церковь святого Петра (в Ватикане). Тогда действовал "Закон купола", однако в 2010-ом мэрия разрешила строительство небоскребов в окраинах и был постоен Torre Europarco (120 метров). Башня технически находится в черте города, но от центра ее разделяют 11 километров. Во многих других столицах действуют аналогичные законы о сохранении исторического облика города. Так что небоскребы это совсем не столично. Это скорее мегаполисно.


----------



## ikeamen

спасибо за экскурс в котором я не очень-то и нуждался, но в корреляцию небосркебов и столичности уверовал отнюдь не я..
к понятию же «мегаполис» можно притянуть в принципе всё, что хочется из всего того, что хоть сколько-нибудь касается темы урбанизации.


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> спасибо за экскурс в котором я не очень-то и нуждался, но в корреляцию небосркебов и столичности уверовал отнюдь не я..


Но именно ты, начал тут абсолютно бесполезный флуд на эту тему. Может быть, еще обсудим здесь третий город России?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

ikeamen said:


> эту фотку колумбийского городка каждый раз нужно смотреть нашим жителям «небоскребной столицы России» с пеной у рта периодически доказывающим, что небоскребы это ппц как столично:naughty:


Там два здания свыше 150м: 170м и 153м, если не ошибаюсь. Остальное — этажей от 10 до 30, на вскидку. Полагаю, если где-то строить одноподъездные двадцати-тридцатиэтажки, вид будет похожим. Но строят стенки hno:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Сегодня внезапно Геленджик


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Но именно ты, начал тут абсолютно бесполезный флуд на эту тему. Может быть, еще обсудим здесь третий город России?


обсуждай. разрешаю


----------



## Askario

Очень неудачный баннер Геленжика.


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Очень неудачный баннер Геленжика.


Я бы сказал, это баннер Геленджикской бухты, самого города как такового, на нем не разобрать.


----------



## forzen

ikeamen said:


> обсуждай. разрешаю


Ты же понимаешь, что у Новосиба куда больше шансов нежели у Ебурга?...


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Ты же понимаешь, что у Новосиба куда больше шансов нежели у Ебурга?...


почему так думаешь? аргументируй плз.. вопрос на самом деле дискуссионный, философский..


----------



## asp373

son_of_the_sun said:


> Сегодня внезапно Геленджик


Как так получилось? Видать баннеры можно не только через предложку отправлять


----------



## Омич

asp373 said:


> Как так получилось? Видать баннеры можно не только через предложку отправлять


В личку можно

P.S. даже не думай


----------



## ikeamen

Омич;136743363 said:


> В личку можно


:bash:


----------



## Ring101

Да, я уже предвкушаю обсуждение. Счастье Украины, русских коров увидели.


----------



## **RS**

Екатеринбург









РнД









Воронеж









Краснодар


----------



## raisonnable

Ростов-на-Дону бы почётче... Краснодар тоже неплох. Хотя это баннер стадиона по сути


----------



## ikeamen

заслуженная единичка сегодняшнему


----------



## raisonnable

Вторую неделю подгорает? Что ж, это неплохо


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> Екатеринбург
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> РнД
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Воронеж
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Краснодар


Воронеж.


----------



## Federation2014

Askario said:


> Очень неудачный баннер Геленжика.


Усть-Катав сегодня вообще писец. Трамвай с коровами, зашибись. Кто вообще предлагает такое?


----------



## Ysh

и я


----------



## bus driver

Я с вами


----------



## alley cat

Соловки были месяц назад.

А вулкан красив, но какое отношение к тематике форума имеет.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Надо просто к вулкану в инфо приписать: "haters gonna hate". Или там: "this is how we see ukranian section during russian banner day". И вполне в тему будет.


----------



## Ysh

:lol:


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Belch said:


>


----------



## Ring101

источник









источник













































источник


----------



## forzen

Первый хорош, но вообще здесь уже пару десятков годных баннеров накидали, только никто не хочет заниматься ими. Спрашивать разрешение у авторов.


----------



## Ring101

А как обычно проходит такая переписка? Что в стартовом письме обычно пишут? Я может сам не поленюсь переговорить.


----------



## Ysh

По-моему, в свободной форме пишешь - я с форума такого-то, просим вашу прекрасную фотографию на денек на баннер повесить, и сохраняешь ответ в почте.


----------



## Stiggy

Все не очень, но предпоследний со зданием минобороны пожалуй лучший. Жалко только, что Крымского моста тут почти не видно.


----------



## Dober_86

Вот такой кусок шлака из Британии сегодня.










И комментарии руссофобишек)))

If this picture was russia, it would get 4.00 minimum. Double standards.

1/5 wtf looks like a russian city

russian city?


----------



## ikeamen

у нас какая-нибудь военная дата намечается?
здание ВКС-офиса можно приурочить к чему-нибудь такому..


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> у нас какая-нибудь военная дата намечается?
> здание ВКС-офиса можно приурочить к чему-нибудь такому..



Да. Даже две:

17 декабря 1788 года - Взятие крепости Очаков;
24 декабря 1790 года - *День воинской славы России *- взятие крепости Измаил.


----------



## ikeamen

вторая так прям вообще норм.

свжитесь с автором кто-нибудь :rant:


----------



## raisonnable

А сам?


----------



## ikeamen

мне показалось там ссылок на источник не было. увидел.


разрешение есть.










ссылку на сюда: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

а вот чё писать в тайтле и дискрипшне я не знаю) напишите кто-нить чё-нить зажигательное..
у son_of_the_sun хорошо получается


----------



## Guest

del


----------



## Davidinho

Вот такая актуальная красота из Сочи:


Пельмень;137323896 said:


>


Сойдет за баннер?


----------



## Davidinho

И еще:



Пельмень;137305036 said:


> http://blogsochi.ru/node/26028


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


> «с почином»?


Ну да, новый год, новый баннер


----------



## alley cat

Jan said:


> Great, here we go:
> 
> Jan. 5: Moscow
> Jan. 6: Ishafan
> Jan. 8: Banska Bystrica
> Jan. 9: Cleveland
> Jan. 10: Denver
> Jan. 13: Seattle
> Jan. 23: Santa Fé
> Jan. 31: New Orleans
> 
> @somrach1: do we have permission to use this image? The source looks like a professional photographer. Images must be either open source, taken by you or haven given permission by the photographer.
> 
> @2206: please add inf0: title, location, info, copyright


Рождество, пока свободно, может Ян, в ожидании предложений от нас.


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Рождество, пока свободно, может Ян, в ожидании предложений от нас.


так ничего нету и уже не будет


----------



## alley cat

Баннер рождественского Белграда, хорошо прошел. В первых строчках топ 100 сейчас.

Нам можно ещё на Крещение, на 19 января отправить, или на 23 февраля.


----------



## SitnikOFF

alley cat said:


> Нам можно ещё на Крещение, на 19 января отправить...


Фото толстых полуголых мужиков толпящихся вокруг проруби и окунающихся туда, и на заднем плане какой-нибудь храм. А в описании подписать, что температура воздуха -30.


----------



## alley cat

SitnikOFF said:


> Фото толстых полуголых мужиков толпящихся вокруг проруби и окунающихся туда, и на заднем плане какой-нибудь храм. А в описании подписать, что температура воздуха -30.


А что это мысль! 

Только не толстых мужиков. :yuck: А обычного народу.

И не -30, а -50 Цельсия. :nuts:


----------



## Омич

SitnikOFF said:


> Фото толстых полуголых мужиков


И жирных баб в купальниках


----------



## Veteran1812

SitnikOFF said:


> Фото толстых полуголых мужиков толпящихся вокруг проруби и окунающихся туда, и на заднем плане какой-нибудь храм. А в описании подписать, что температура воздуха -30.


На фоне Москва-сити норм. Если еще и кто из форума осмелится совсем норм


----------



## Dober_86

alley cat said:


> Только не толстых мужиков. :yuck: А обычного народу.


Согласен. вот вполне подойдёт: 












Омич;137606298 said:


> И жирных баб в купальниках


Это спасательные буйки.


----------



## brevno

Сянганский сегодняшний баннер напомнил Серую Гавань Средиземья


----------



## Ysh

Dober_86 said:


>


встану спозаранку,
обольюсь водой,
вытруся ушастой
чихуахуёй.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Голосуем за федю в supertalls 2016 cup 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## @rtem

5 Пскову!


----------



## ikeamen

Псков прекрасен


----------



## alley cat

Баннер Пскова красивый!


----------



## Kelsnoopy

Москва






























Karl von Keyserling said:


> источник


----------



## ikeamen

^^ 


















если все же так хочется Москву, то ведь миллион мест есть которые можно показать..


----------



## Омич

Да Москва уже и так всех достала, надо чё-нить красивое типа Пскова там или другой деревни


----------



## asp373

Омич;137837669 said:


> Да Москва уже и так всех достала, надо чё-нить красивое типа Пскова там или другой деревни


Как насчет Омска?


----------



## AutoUnion

asp373 said:


> Как насчет Омска?


Всё самое красивое в Омске уже было показано


----------



## asp373

AutoUnion said:


> Всё самое красивое в Омске уже было показано


И это было?








И это?









Ну тогда ok, google - пойду свою деревню пофоткаю :banana:


----------



## ikeamen

asp373 said:


> - пойду свою деревню пофоткаю :banana:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

asp373 said:


> И это было?
> И это?
> Ну тогда ok, google - пойду свою деревню пофоткаю :banana:


Всё, конечно, хорошо, но реальность бытия, данная нам в ощущениях, всегда вносит свои коррективы, а именно: как это разместить на баннере?


----------



## asp373

son_of_the_sun said:


> Всё, конечно, хорошо, но реальность бытия, данная нам в ощущениях, всегда вносит свои коррективы, а именно: как это разместить на баннере?


Ня!


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


>


Расслабься, чувак, до субботы подходящей погоды не будет, а там поглядим...


----------



## loit2007

Омск рулит


----------



## vartal

loit2007 said:


> Омск рулит


Чем? :hmm:


----------



## loit2007

vartal said:


> Чем? :hmm:


Да просто неплохой русский город


----------



## flatron

loit2007 said:


> Да просто неплохой русский город


А какой город плохой?


----------



## Омич

loit2007 said:


> Да просто неплохой русский город


Так может говорить либо полный кретин, либо человек, который никогда не жил в Омске. К тому же он не особо русский.


----------



## Ysh

Омич;138088490 said:


> Так может говорить либо полный кретин, либо человек, который никогда не жил в Омске. К тому же он не особо русский.


Ну почему ты такой грубыйhno:


----------



## raisonnable

Он из Омска.



flatron said:


> А какой город плохой?


Нерусский.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Москва уехала в предложенные. Благодаря *ikeamen*, который выложил его изначально.


----------



## Topoliok

^^


Jan said:


> Great here is the line-up
> 
> feb. 7: Caruaru skyline
> *feb. 8: Moscow Kremlin*
> feb. 9: Sarajevo skyline
> feb. 10: Split waterfront
> feb. 11: Milan skyline


:cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

son_of_the_sun said:


> Москва уехала в предложенные. Благодаря *ikeamen*, который выложил его изначально.


да, нравится мне этот вид. Русью пахнет.


----------



## raisonnable

Уже кстати устарел - зданию слева вернули исторический навес, краны на заднем плане закончили демонтаж сталинского корпуса Кремля, а набережную переделали.


----------



## ikeamen

Исторический навес хорошо. Ремувинг сталина хорошо. Набережная пофиг
Всяко лучше, чем стопицотый вид на М.Сиси


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> Исторический навес хорошо. Ремувинг сталина хорошо. Набережная пофиг
> Всяко лучше, чем стопицотый вид на М.Сиси


Лучше, чем вид на Сиси, может быть только вид на Опу! :nuts:


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> вид на Опу! :nuts:


это страна такая?


----------



## AutoUnion

Это чё сегодня за баннер такой? Все на улицу что-ли? :nuts: Бред.... влепил "1"


----------



## alley cat

AutoUnion said:


> Это чё сегодня за баннер такой? Все на улицу что-ли? :nuts: Бред.... влепил "1"


Это своеобразная фишка Бухареста, манифестации по 1 миллиону человек и более.


----------



## Омич

Единица


----------



## son_of_the_sun

На день влюблённых :lol:



Jan said:


> The Red Square one has been moved from Feb. 8 to Feb. 14 by the way


----------



## Roman1994

"From Russia with love"


----------



## alley cat

Калгари, сегодня классный, все-таки умеют строить канадцы. :cheers:


----------



## Омич

А написано Нью Ёрк. Кому верить?


----------



## martin_marksman

это Калгари.


----------



## alley cat

Омич;138305028 said:


> А написано Нью Ёрк. Кому верить?


Это Калгари


----------



## flatron

вчера был Калгари, сеодня Нев Ёрк


----------



## ikeamen

Mos Cow завтра?


----------



## Papont

son_of_the_sun said:


> На день влюблённых :lol:


Да уж, хухломе устроили валентинку :cheers:


----------



## Омич

судя по комментам не только в рашке телевизор съел людям мозг. "Цивилизованные" гейропейцы ничем не лучше наших ватанов


----------



## Ysh

Омич;138345125 said:


> судя по комментам не только в рашке телевизор съел людям мозг. "Цивилизованные" гейропейцы ничем не лучше наших ватанов


Держи красную за "рашку". В следующий раз будет бриг.


----------



## forzen

Омич;138345125 said:


> судя по комментам не только в рашке телевизор съел людям мозг. "Цивилизованные" гейропейцы ничем не лучше наших ватанов


Ты только сейчас это понял?


----------



## Омич

Ysh said:


> Держи красную за "рашку". В следующий раз будет бриг.


а что такого?


----------



## vartal

Омич;138375219 said:


> а что такого?


Страна у нас как называется?


----------



## Ysh

Все оскорбления на национальной и конфессиональной почве наказываются. Больше того, если пришел репорт на это дело, юзера могут наказать международные модераторы. Недавно была ситуация, когда модер из Аргентины (!) показывал мне хамство в отношении России под баннером со стороны юзера darkie_one и спрашивал, это что вообще такое?

В мире с этим сильно строже, чем у нас в стране. Но если кому-то нравится употреблять слово "рашка", может идти в Козраду и резвиться там. В этой резервации модераторы смотрят сквозь пальцы на такое.


----------



## Омич

Ysh said:


> может идти в Козраду.


Это где?


----------



## flatron

Ysh said:


> Держи красную за "рашку". В следующий раз будет бриг.


только этого слова касаются санкции?
слова хох0л, пиндостан, толераст, либераст, какол и прочие не влекут за собой подобных мер?


----------



## Ysh

это российский подфорум, и общаются тут между собой россияне - так что в основном защищаем россиян. но нападки на другие национальности тоже по возможности стараюсь пресекать. х-хлы у нас вообще запикиваются звездочками.

что касается политических пристрастий, тут подход довольно либеральный, за "коммуняк", "либерастов", поцреотов" и т.д. еще никогда не наказывали (пришлось бы 90% обитателей Чайной наказать).


----------



## ikeamen

одно дело назвать человека или группу людей дебилами/придурками/коммуняками и пр.
и совсем другое охарактеризовать всю страну в целом. что в теории (ибо на практике всякое конечно двуногое говно встречается) должно оскорбить всех без исключения.. и коммуняжек и либерастов..
тем более _свою_ страну.


----------



## flatron

ну я бы никогда не позволил себе назвать свою страну Раш*а, просто поинтересовался как работают правила.

P.S. Хотя, если уж придираться, то оскорбительного то чего? Калька с английского, с уменьшительным суффиксом.
Но согласен что выглядит пренебрежительно.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

*Немного Псковщины. *

г. Остров (Псковская обл)





Изборск (Псковская обл)





Пушкинские Горы (Псковская обл)



Псков




Елизарово(Псковская обл)


Иоанно – Богословский Крыпецкий монастырь.(Псковская обл)


Автор всех фото Дмитриев Роман


----------



## ikeamen

первый Остров, оба Пскова и монастырь нравятся


----------



## Ysh

Крыпецкий монастырь - мой выбор. Я там был в 2014:cheers:


----------



## Ysh

Бразильские форумчане сделали баннер из своих портретов (несколько десятков). Повесят 28 февраля.


----------



## bus driver

Ysh said:


> Бразильские форумчане сделали баннер из своих портретов (несколько десятков). Повесят 28 февраля.


это уже было. И по-моему как раз от бразильцев.


----------



## Ysh

я пропустил)


----------



## asp373

Evgeni60rus said:


> *Немного Псковщины. *
> 
> г. Остров (Псковская обл)
> 
> 
> Изборск (Псковская обл)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Елизарово(Псковская обл)
> 
> Автор всех фото Дмитриев Роман


Мне эти понравились.



Ysh said:


> Бразильские форумчане сделали баннер из своих портретов (несколько десятков). Повесят 28 февраля.


Есть шансы побороться за топ 15 с конца. Я свой кол за это точно поставлю.


----------



## Ysh

да ладно вам ворчать


----------



## gorkill

Что там произошло в ТОП-100?


----------



## alley cat

^^ Странные перетусовки бывают постоянно, но эта конечно что-то!

Русские хакеры может постарались.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

^^ Вообще то многие из этих баннер упали! Они раньше были гораздо выше чем сейчас.


----------



## bus driver

Сразу видно, бразильская секция дружная. Наши же глотки друг другую готовы перегрызть.


----------



## ikeamen

bus driver said:


> Сразу видно, бразильская секция дружная. Наши же глотки друг другую готовы перегрызть.


почему в третьем лице? не скромничай


----------



## Suomi 777

Было бы круто сделать такие портреты основных участников нашей секции, только кто рисовать будет....


----------



## ikeamen

prizma например


----------



## ikeamen

а прикольно, у бразилов есть свой Кловун оказывается..


----------



## bus driver

ikeamen said:


> почему в третьем лице? не скромничай


Ну вот, я же говорю.


----------



## tolya

Позитивный бразильский баннер. Нам бы такой. Но сейчас у страны такая репутация что уже и это не поможет. Хотя пофиг. Хотя не пофиг. В философское время вступаем. Долой гнет буржуазии!


----------



## Омич

не очень, поставил 1


----------



## asp373

У нас тут не сайт знакомств. Давайте ближе к теме



















Отсюдова: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393451&page=809


----------



## Омич

asp373 said:


> У нас тут не сайт знакомств. Давайте ближе к теме


Не особо ближе к тебе


----------



## forzen

asp373 said:


> У нас тут не сайт знакомств. Давайте ближе к теме


Не думал, что когда-нибудь скажу что-то хорошее про баннеры от маэстро *asp373*, но баннер действительно неплох.


----------



## forzen

Как вариант, хотя верхний мне нравится больше.


----------



## loit2007

^^
Рановато будет.
Подождем Лахту


----------



## ikeamen

forzen said:


> Не думал, что когда-нибудь скажу что-то хорошее про баннеры от маэстро *asp373*, но баннер действительно неплох.


дык фотка-то не его)

мне тоже нравится. я за отправку


----------



## son_of_the_sun

asp373 said:


> У нас тут не сайт знакомств. Давайте ближе к теме


Надо отправлять с подписью о высадке инопланетян :banana:


----------



## Ysh

красиво, но мутновато


----------



## ikeamen

нуар. норм.


----------



## forzen

Мутность здесь добавляет атмосферности.


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


> дык фотка-то не его)
> 
> мне тоже нравится. я за отправку


Верное замечание. Есть идеи как связаться с автором? Что-то не нашел я где отправить ЛС в инстаграме


----------



## ikeamen

разве она из инстаграма? чтобы отправить там сообщение нужно быть его пользователем..


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


> разве она из инстаграма? чтобы отправить там сообщение нужно быть его пользователем..


Угу. https://www.instagram.com/tatiyanka.zaitseva/ Зарегистрировался, но там только follow и пожаловаться можно, еще комментарий к фото можно добавить. ЛС нет или не нашел?


----------



## flatron

asp373 said:


> Угу. https://www.instagram.com/tatiyanka.zaitseva/ Зарегистрировался, но там только follow и пожаловаться можно, еще комментарий к фото можно добавить. ЛС нет или не нашел?


Есть там ЛС, ищите


Интересно не получится из такой фотки баннер резануть?


----------



## ikeamen

получится. нужно только звезды на орлов заменить.


----------



## Papont

Вот хорошая фотка из Керчи есть. Небратьям понравится



Mefody said:


> ...


А если серьёзно, почему бы не взять фотку со строительства Керченского моста? Можно с Таманской стороны.


----------



## Fasterovich

son_of_the_sun said:


> Надо отправлять с подписью о высадке инопланетян :banana:


Не надо пока что отправлять. Давайте дождемся Лахты, а потом бахнем футуристическим видом на мосты, ЗСД, стадион, Лахту.


----------



## asp373

Это да, тем более, что автор не отвечает


----------



## Topoliok

forzen said:


> Как вариант, хотя верхний мне нравится больше.


здесь бы резануть без труб, что слоями слева


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> Где Торонто? :nuts:


В 400-х километрах к юго-западу от тебя


----------



## flatron

Омич;139132525 said:


> на криводановских


это что за болота такие?


----------



## flatron

может на баннер почикать?















как по мне, так очень неплохо выходит


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Питерский Сайлэнт-Хилл! отправлять однозначно!


----------



## Fasterovich

Качество не гуд, надо немного подождать.


----------



## ikeamen

предыдущий ночной зачётнее был.


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> предыдущий ночной зачётнее был.


не согласен, предыдущий ночной был как раз похуже, ИМХО


----------



## alley cat

В первый момент подумал НЛО во Владивостоке село. ))

А так НЛО-подобный стадион в тумане/облаках, один без моста и стройки. 

Это эксклюзив, это должно понравится форуму.


----------



## Омич

Фигня


----------



## forzen

flatron said:


> как по мне, так очень неплохо выходит


Как варианты. Жаль качество исходника не очень высокое.


----------



## gorkill

№2


----------



## alley cat

Второй нормально получился, ещё бы за ретушировать торчащую рядом крышу, и можно отправлять.


----------



## forzen

Ну например так.


----------



## forzen

Хотя с мостом как-то необычнее. Сразу несколько объектов в тумане. Сложнее поймать.


----------



## ikeamen

flatron said:


> не согласен, предыдущий ночной был как раз похуже, ИМХО


у него качество фотки самой было просто не очень. с руки видимо снимали. разблюренная. но свет космическое ощущение создавал.



















+ композиционно, первый правильнее


----------



## alley cat

forzen said:


> Ну например так.


 Классно! kay:


----------



## asp373

ikeamen said:


> у него качество фотки самой было просто не очень. с руки видимо снимали. разблюренная. но свет космическое ощущение создавал.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + композиционно, первый правильнее


Эти фотографии от одного и того же автора, так что если разрешение вытрясите, то можно любую выбрать


----------



## flatron

asp373 said:


> Эти фотографии от одного и того же автора, так что если разрешение вытрясите, то можно любую выбрать


Разрешение не проблема, но как по мне так с мостом лучше


----------



## @rtem

forzen said:


> Ну например так.


НЛО! :applause:


----------



## alley cat

forzen said:


> Ну например так.


Кстати по размерам баннера. Тут обнаружил что баннер в шапке на сегодня не 615 x 123, а 625 x 125

Изменили что ли после недавней реорганизации форума?

Вот:


----------



## ikeamen

не только


----------



## asp373

gorkill said:


> ^^
> Не видно картинок. Только у меня?


Oops! Проклятый гугл. Думал, что обманул его, а оказывается он обманул меня. :lol: Теперь должно быть видно.


----------



## ikeamen

asp373 said:


> Теперь должно быть видно.


фигня


----------



## flatron

asp373 said:


> Давайте вернемся к теме вулканов


как бы на баннере скайлайны городов и поселений должны быть.


----------



## W-Hawk

Питер на баннере, пятёрочка от меня ему. В описании ни слова про Лахту, упущение!


----------



## asp373

flatron said:


> как бы на баннере скайлайны городов и поселений должны быть.


Первые 2 это Петропавловск, просто теряется он на фоне домашних вулканов. Даже ночное освещение не спасает. Последняя - Нинкин камень - там реально поселений нет.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Питер невероятный :cheers:


----------



## flatron

очень много колов от наших восточноевропейских коллег, не будет очень высокого балла(


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ну пипец все таки этот баннер прилепили... hno:
Вид хорош, но фото не качественное. А самое главное что надо было дождаться когда ЛЦ достроят, потом этот ракурс уже не отправишь. В нем не будет новизны. 
С одним стадионом надо было отправлять.


----------



## Davidinho

Когда стадионы будут готовы, с каждым из них можно будет сделать живописные баннеры. Как пример:


----------



## ikeamen

Ritmo-F said:


> Ну пипец все таки этот баннер прилепили... hno:
> Вид хорош, но фото не качественное. А самое главное что надо было дождаться когда ЛЦ достроят, потом этот ракурс уже не отправишь. В нем не будет новизны.
> С одним стадионом надо было отправлять.


именно поэтому и от меня единичка.


----------



## ikeamen




----------



## tolya

Выглядит как будто Питер уже затопило. Тьфу тьфу тьфу, конечно.


----------



## Ritmo-F

ikeamen said:


>


Изверги, что тут скажешь 
Забавно что высрался он за Омск, а в Location указан Краснодар...


----------



## forzen

лол. Да этот *Jenoir* личный лизатель жопы Гаилицкого. Все его посты про стадион в Краснодаре пропитаны невероятным пиететом перед сами Галицким! Он считает его величайшим человеком в стране. По человеческим качествам "у Галицкого конкурентов в нашей стране нет".(c) Jenoir.
В общем, либо это сам Галицкий на нашем форуме, либо его язык так застрял в жопе Сергея, что ничего адекватного он сказать не может.


----------



## ikeamen

Davidinho said:


>


классный какой ракурс! 
можно и строящийся стадион.
в качестве напоминания


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ritmo-F said:


> Ну пипец все таки этот баннер прилепили... hno:
> Вид хорош, но фото не качественное. А самое главное что надо было дождаться когда ЛЦ достроят, потом этот ракурс уже не отправишь. В нем не будет новизны.
> С одним стадионом надо было отправлять.


Помню, был классный ракурс для баннера Екб. Когда его отправлял, решили, что не стоит показывать обрубок строящейся Исети, ещё даже не застеклённый. Дескать, нужно дождаться окончания строительства, отправить ещё раз... И знаете что? Такого ракурса больше не было. И я сейчас понимаю, что надо было воспользоваться тем шансом и отправлять баннер вместе со стройкой Исети.

Хорошо, что отправили эту фотографию, пусть даже качество хромает и Лахта ещё в процессе. Потому что подобного ракурса может больше не быть. А если ждать окончания строительства, момент может быть упущен, этот вид стал бы безнадёжно устаревшим.

Если будет такой же ракурс, но уже с достроенной Лахтой — отправим ещё раз. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Наверняка уже не будет тумана и Лахта развернётся во всю мощь, вот и отличительные черты.


----------



## Ysh

эх, под питерским баннером сегодня Драма:cheers:


----------



## flatron

по итогам 21-е место у него. ну неплохо в общем.



ikeamen said:


> именно поэтому и от меня единичка.


неужели настолько плохо, что прям кол?
Я российским баннерам колы никогда не ставил, но теперь, если будет Новосиб, постараюсь отнестись к нему со всей строгостью.


----------



## forzen

Качество могло быть лучше, но объективно это один из самых интересных баннеров за последнее время, даже без привязки к тому, что он из России. Поэтому *ikeamen* просто забугуртил, поставил назло единичку и конечно же далек от объективности.


----------



## forzen

Dober_86 said:


> А что, нет? В то время как все олигархи сидят в Москве\за бугром, этот какой-то там Краснодар свой ридный поднимает.
> 
> Вон чота дражайший Алишер-три-подбородка не стремится инвестировать честно заработанные мульярды в Тошкент\Наманган. А вот Галицкий-таки да, "где "родился, там и пригодился." Респект.


нет


----------



## ikeamen

bus driver said:


> Ростову срочно нужны скайскрейперы. Такой скайлайн пропадает.


перебьются.. покуда в Москве хрущевки еще стоят.


----------



## zZero

son_of_the_sun said:


> Кстати, на счёт 9 мая. Ещё в июне прошлого года был предложен вот этот вариант, 17 лайков:
> 
> Отправляем?


:yes: 9 maya.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

*forzen*, это ваш баннер на 9 мая, будете предлагать? Есть обратная связь от автора?


----------



## vartal

flatron said:


> почему необязательно?
> Правила почитай.


Читал. Только не всегда на баннерах скайлайны и поселения бывают.


----------



## forzen

son_of_the_sun said:


> *forzen*, это ваш баннер на 9 мая, будете предлагать? Есть обратная связь от автора?


Пффф. Я уже вообще не помню чо по чём и откуда вообще исходник. Если кто найдет, то будет круто если отправите.


----------



## ikeamen

вот что удалось нагуглить
http://pikabu.ru/story/groza_v_volgograde_4283051

оригинал снимка даже есть: https://yadi.sk/d/vifsyWrBsdM2j

возможный автор


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Понял, написал ему.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Всё, отправил Яну в личку. Надеюсь, так быстрее будет.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Всё, дело в шляпе  Ждём девятого числа.



> Nice one, thanks for suggesting it. Banner will be up May 9.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


----------



## tolya

Лиссабонский баннер яркий. Хотя не в моем вкусе. Предпочитаю на рассвете или на закате с красивыми разноцветными облаками.


----------



## gorkill

Кто-то почикал российские банеры в ТОП-100.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

^^ всмысле?


----------



## gorkill

В смысле наставил колов пару дней назад и почти все российские банеры вышли из ТОП-100.


----------



## alley cat

Это очередная неведомая перетасовка. 

Видимо администрация таким образом избавляется от накруток. 

Российские баннеры многие ни разу не популярные, могут в следующую раздачу таким образом в топ залететь.


----------



## KLoun

Сегодняшний Гданьск - просто копия Йошки


----------



## Омич

KLoun said:


> Сегодняшний Гданьск - просто копия Йошки


Скорее всего с Йошкар-Олы и скопировали


----------



## Ysh

баннер сегодня красивейший. с Днем Победы!


----------



## Roman1994

ВАУ


----------



## Federation2014

Ах, какой прекрасный баннер сегодня к празднику! Огромное спасибо тем, кто его сделал и предложил!


----------



## ikeamen

по-моему тогда все уперлось, что там города на фотке нет..


----------



## Ritmo-F

Нормально. Вон сегодня баннер Рио, тоже по сути города не видно.
Давно надо было уже баннер с Русским мостом отправить. Этот вполне неплох.


----------



## **RS**

Вообще безликий баннер, никак не раскрывающий красоту одного из уникальнейших городов нашей страны. Забудьте про него. Ведь можно ж найти массу крутых панорам Владивостока. Вот мои варианты:


----------



## KLoun

^^
Первый отличный.
Остальные кастрированные.


----------



## Омич

Последний перефоткайте и отправляйте.


----------



## Evgeni60rus

первый огонь


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ещё вот такой вариант.


----------



## Dober_86

^^
Зачем? Вы же понимаете что это круговая панорама на плоскости, к реальному восприятию перекрёстка фото не имеет отношения.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^Чем отличается Владивосток от окружения? Тем, что это российский город, с соответствующей исторической архитектурой. Когда я читал в интернете комментарии японцев или корейцев о Владивостоке, общим рефреном звучало удивление, что такой европейский город находится прямо в Азии, совсем рядом с ними.

Именно это я и хотел подчеркнуть и показать, когда искал панораму с подобной застройкой. Наиболее подходящая, отвечающая заданным целям, приемлемая по качеству, из попавшихся мне, именно эта.

Да, она не показывает реальный вид, немного искажает пространство, но зато позволяет увидеть больше. Второй вариант ещё и выстроен композиционно, когда дороги расходятся в стороны, словно лучи солнца, ведь Владивосток один из первых встречает утро в стране.

Вариант с высоткой оставил для тех, кому нравятся высотки. Ещё немножко видно пилоны моста.


----------



## ikeamen

не зна. мне кажутся самыми адекватными вот эти два


**RS** said:


>


скорее даже первый


----------



## Blackhavvk

Владивосток, так далек от Европы и так к ней близок. Мне нравится лейтмотив!!


----------



## brevno

божественный баннер божественного города на Земле


----------



## flatron

Владиковские баннеры не годятся.
Надо переделывать


----------



## msasha_65

^^

...и тут пришел лесник и всех разогнал. (с)


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> ...и тут пришел лесник и всех разогнал. (с)


дя :cheers:


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## forzen

Что-то типа первого Владивостока, вроде же отсылали. Не?


----------



## Омич

son_of_the_sun said:


>


не очень


----------



## Avangard-55

Следующий баннер должен быть снова с коровой.



gorkill said:


> Пермь
> 
> 
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...arch-author=sokolovandre87&page=0&how=created


----------



## Омич

если корову помыть то норм


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> Меняешь часовой пояс в настройках- и вперед! Знаешь ведь, просто прикалываешься? Я отдал свой голос.


Я в настройках форума менял, не получилось. Получилось только когда на компе поменял. :cheers:

А Ян, баннер не поменял, видимо не заходил в ту тему. hno:

Я воздержусь, от голосования ибо ставить родному городу кол неохота, а на что-то большее сие творение не тянет.hno:


----------



## gorkill

Появляется интрига: какой больше очков наберет- этот или твой :banana:


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> Появляется интрига: какой больше очков наберет- этот или твой :banana:


Так если этот уже в шапке сайта, какая интрига?


----------



## gorkill

Так позднее появится, вместе с твоим банером в шапке.


----------



## Federation2014

4й столице на баннере 5/5, конечно же!:cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

объективно на тройку кое-как дотягивает.. несмотря даже на это ...............|................


----------



## bus driver

Честные 5 баллов. В коитус веки нормальная композиция на баннере.


----------



## forzen

У ебуржцев бомбит... Но это всегда так, когда дело касается их города...


----------



## Turbulences

bus driver said:


> В коитус веки...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Шутка минутка
4 4 4 capital of Russia. 


Типа 4 for 4 capital of Russia.
Ох как зашутил, пойду запощу еще куда ни будь.


----------



## Dober_86

Извините, но баннер на тройку. Плотный ебуржский урбан совсем не раскрыт. Много пустоты. 3-й столице респект, в любом случае!


----------



## Papont

Балл пока высокий. Окраины Польши и Румынии не проснулись, видать.


----------



## ikeamen

Dober_86 said:


> 3-й столице респект, в любом случае!


спасибо


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> Так позднее появится, вместе с твоим банером в шапке.


Ян, ответил мне в что тот баннер позже поставит. :cheers:


----------



## Ring101

ссылка


----------



## XelocarD

автор


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Фанат Толкиена?


----------



## Federation2014

Ночная Казань прекрасна!:cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

В баннере Варшавы искренне от всей души восхитился красотой их сталинской высотки - удалили за почему-то. Странные они люди, неужели их чем-то обижает похвала?:dunno:


----------



## flatron

Federation2014 said:


> Ночная Казань прекрасна!:cheers:


темноват баннер


----------



## Federation2014

Имхо, норм. Черный цвет с его оттенками тоже может быть красив.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ничего не видно же. Что бы не быть голословным, вот часть моей фотографии с похожим ракурсом, только днём. Мысленно добавьте ещё одно здание справа (здесь оно не влезло в кадр) и получится, что хотя бы видно застройку и скайлайн, а не чёрные провалы.










На мой взгляд, ночное фото Перми для баннера удалось, потому что там больше огней, которые подсвечивают здания и определяют их форму. В случае же с этой фотографией Казани, такого кол-ва огней нет и вместо зданий мы видим пустоту.


----------



## Askario

Баннер умышленно взят ночной, чтобы сделать акцент на горящий стадион. КК же.


----------



## forzen

Askario said:


> Баннер умышленно взят ночной, чтобы сделать акцент на горящий стадион. КК же.


Звучит будто он умышленно взят ночной, чтобы не видно было Казани. )


----------



## forzen

А вообще ночной, это неплохо, плохо, что вообще ничего непонятно на этом баннере. Как люди не знающие, что там стадион, должны его идентифицировать? Очень странный баннер.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Askario said:


> Баннер умышленно взят ночной, чтобы сделать акцент на горящий стадион. КК же.


Признаюсь, не знал, что на стадионе сделан акцент, пока вы не сказали (надо было мне описание читать) 

Вот у Сочи тоже был тематический баннер, приуроченный к спортивному событию, Олимпийским играм, где был сделан акцент на стадионе. Там вот было всё понятно, а здесь я не догадался 

Кстати, я посмотрел архив баннеров Казани и там нет Кремля. Вроде бы его отправляли... или я ошибаюсь. В любом случае, может быть потом отправим Кремль?


----------



## Askario

son_of_the_sun said:


> Кстати, я посмотрел архив баннеров Казани и там нет Кремля. Вроде бы его отправляли... или я ошибаюсь. В любом случае, может быть потом отправим Кремль?


Да, уже можно. Кремль был два раза до появления раздела XL.


----------



## tolya

Кливленд прекрасен. Поставил пять и отписался, что нечасто делаю. Природная составляющая важна для любого города.


----------



## MangoMango

tolya said:


> Кливленд прекрасен. Поставил пять и отписался, что нечасто делаю. Природная составляющая важна для любого города.


)))


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> Баннер умышленно взят ночной, чтобы сделать акцент на горящий стадион. КК же.


если бы там ещё понятно было что это стадион :lol:
Вдали невнятное что-то светится.


----------



## gorkill

Неожиданный Париж. Я было подумал, что снова Россия на банере.


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## Papont

Ах, Париж, этот Омск Европы )))))
Ещё и "снято с крыши Филармонии" ))))


----------



## Twert

Papont said:


> Ах, Париж, этот Омск Европы )))))
> Ещё и "снято с крыши Филармонии" ))))


Какой однако зрадненький баннер сегодня :banana:. У половины русского форума должно пригореть основательно, а даст ли результаты попытка потушить пламя #-гом НуЭтоСовсемДругоеДело ведь "На Святом и Цивилизованном Западе нет и никогда не было "коммиблоков" т.е. многоэтажного многоквартирного жилья, большой вопрос.


----------



## tolya

Что за Хутаиб сегодня такой, в гостях у сказки?


----------



## zZero

Kamenti zhgut...



> Taurasi	Parifganistan... Islamaris... and so on... The transformation of Europe into an Islamic state... Both externally and mentally. Congratulations! +11





> Parislamabad


----------



## Federation2014

One on One сегодня прекрасен! Я за мясо! В смысле, которое едят, не подумайте чего-то околофутбольного


----------



## forzen




----------



## Federation2014

Второй норм так еще. Стадион точно нет.


----------



## Federation2014

Смотрю топ-25 баннеров - у нашего волгоградского больше всех оценок: 978. У двух из НЙ по 800 с лишним. Это говорит о том, что баннер действительно не оставляет равнодушным, люди не проходят равнодушно мимо, а открывают для выставления оценки. У него пятерок больше в абсолютном количестве, чем у формально стоящего на первом месте в рейтинге баннера из Рио. Ну а откуда там у нашего взялись единицы в таких количествах - ну что говорить, всем и так все понятно. Если отбросить всех, влепивших ему колы по русофобско-политическим мотивам, - он реально лучший! И пусть утрутся.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Недавно был вот такой баннер с подписью Красноярск:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20170721

Позже подпись исправили.


----------



## Blackhavvk

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Недавно был вот такой баннер с подписью Красноярск:
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20170721
> 
> Позже подпись исправили.


Ибо 20ого должен был быть этот, но за сутки Ян сказал, что он улетает на 26, видать картинку перезалил, а надписи забыл.



Blackhavvk said:


> *Title*: Heart of Siberia
> *Location*: Krasnoyarsk, Russia
> *Source*: The photo was taken by Pavel Antonov, permission is granted.


----------



## Dober_86

Понравилось. Можно прикольный баннер резануть, как мне кажется.



zolotyh said:


> Воронеж
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVpu41qFbgR/


----------



## ikeamen

да брось, тебе показалось..


----------



## Topoliok

4miGO!!! said:


> Ужас ужасный.


А плевать он хотел на все эти наши мнения, подкинул Яну свой ужас ужасный. В который раз уже. Задолбал! :bash:


----------



## raisonnable

Topoliok said:


> А плевать он хотел на все эти наши мнения, подкинул Яну свой ужас ужасный. В который раз уже. Задолбал! :bash:


Может, его подпись стоит Яну перевести? :troll:


----------



## forzen

Topoliok said:


> А плевать он хотел на все эти наши мнения, подкинул Яну свой ужас ужасный. В который раз уже. Задолбал! :bash:


А он хорош.


----------



## asp373

Topoliok said:


> А плевать он хотел на все эти наши мнения, подкинул Яну свой ужас ужасный. В который раз уже. Задолбал! :bash:


Да. Комментарий должен содержать какой-то конструктив, иначе в нем нет смысла.
P.S. В подписи цитата президента Украины П А Порошенко.


----------



## Topoliok

да причем тут подпись? Баннер говно. Хотя троллятина еще та, может и стоит перевести.


----------



## asp373

Topoliok said:


> да причем тут подпись? Баннер говно. Хотя троллятина еще та, может и стоит перевести.


А мне нравится.


----------



## Andrei Aksenov

Всем привет, форумчане. Кстати заметил, что российские баннеры пользуются наибольшей популярностью среди пользователей форума - их больше всего в топ-100!!!


----------



## 4miGO!!!

asp373 said:


> Керч
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отсюда: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141291209&postcount=20756


Уважаемый, не делайте так больше. Эта тема создана специально для предварительных обсуждений. Перешагивая через этот этап, Вы проявляете неуважение к форумчанам. 
П.С. В случае троллинга, не забывайте, в российской ветке есть не только модераторы, но и администраторы, апелляция которых тут же поставит крест на Вашем предложении.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Andrei Aksenov said:


> Всем привет, форумчане. Кстати заметил, что российские баннеры пользуются наибольшей популярностью среди пользователей форума - их больше всего в топ-100!!!


Они же самые обсуждаемые


----------



## Andrei Aksenov

Ну это из-за юзеров с Украины скорее всего. Они любит срач в комментах под российскими баннерами развести...


----------



## Topoliok

4miGO!!! said:


> Уважаемый, не делайте так больше. Эта тема создана специально для предварительных обсуждений. Перешагивая через этот этап, Вы проявляете неуважение к форумчанам.
> П.С. В случае троллинга, не забывайте, в российской ветке есть не только модераторы, но и администраторы, апелляция которых тут же поставит крест на Вашем предложении.


Это бесполезно, увы. hno: Достаточно чуть копнуть историю и увидеть, что плевать он хотел на всех и вся.:bash: К примеру август 2016:




forzen said:


> говнобаннер от *asp373*а седня





flatron said:


> зачем вот этот шлак предлагать?





ikeamen said:


> я надеюсь питерский неадекват теперь доволен что его фотка попала на баннер и забудет как трэшатник всякий предлагать.. на время хотя бы


Ждите такого же ответа:



asp373 said:


> Ахахах, обидка.
> Надобно сказать, что обычные пользователи выставляют моим баннерам вполне адекватные оценки, так что творческие планы у меня есть :banana:
> Но, поскольку местному клубу эстетов мои фото не нравится предлагаю компромисс, при котором и овцы будут сыты и волки целы.
> Есть у меня фотография фортов Кронштадта и шлюза С-1, сделанные с форта Константин. Предлагаю местным фотокритикам сделать свои хорошие фотографии и отправить их в предложку. Если успеете, то молодцы, а если нет, то я отправлю свои на следующих выходных :banana:.
> Есть еще идея отправить обоср@нный здесь баннер Казани в конце месяца. Такие вот планы.
> Всем счастья





ikeamen said:


> распечатай и повесь себе на лоб, дебл бл


Кстати вот его первая попытка пропихнуть дерьмовый баннер Казани, о котором собственно выше упомянул пациент:



asp373 said:


> Так просто, тогда вот мое креативное предложение на 13 (тоже, кстати выходной )





Topoliok said:


> Вы меня простите, но такое не стоит вообще предлагать. Качество отвратное, да и нарезка... Вообще нет смысла обсуждать.
> Кстати, адресная ссылка на фото (zlowiki.ru) намекает на желание потроллить!?





asp373 said:


> Душевный стиль беседы.
> Ладно. Не зашло, догадался Штирлиц.
> Прошу прощения за беспокойство.


Так что я за бан.


----------



## Topoliok

возрадуемся!



Jan said:


> Abu Dhabi will be up on August 4. I guess we're skipping the Kerch Strait Bridge one.


----------



## Zaz965

Я предлагаю этот великолепный баннер :troll:


----------



## Federation2014

Zaz965 said:


> Я предлагаю этот великолепный баннер :troll:


Данунах! И я даже не буду пояснять, почему:colbert:


----------



## tolya

Эх, Лас Вегас. Имхо картонный город, город ручки однорукого бандита. Не лучший имидж. Хотя надо будет изучить получше, может там что интересное есть. Да. Город-праздник, это не так и плохо, но слишком банально.


----------



## asp373

4miGO!!! said:


> Уважаемый, не делайте так больше. Эта тема создана специально для предварительных обсуждений. Перешагивая через этот этап, Вы проявляете неуважение к форумчанам.
> П.С. В случае троллинга, не забывайте, в российской ветке есть не только модераторы, но и администраторы, апелляция которых тут же поставит крест на Вашем предложении.


Я пытался завести обсуждение в этой теме, но это всегда заканчивалось тем, что у Вас в подписи.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ЯН чет киданул нас, сегодня должен был быть ЕКБ.


----------



## alley cat

Я на 19-е просил поставить, на День города, так что 18-е возможно опечатка. 

Завтра увидим.:cheers:


----------



## okach1

Йобург на баннере сейчас


----------



## raisonnable

У меня Барселона...


----------



## Blackhavvk

raisonnable said:


> У меня Барселона...


Эти урод Ян поменял баннер уже после того, как Екатеринбург поставил и за него уже проголосовало много людей, я высказался в комментариях и написал ему в личку, меня срать, если он меня забанит.


----------



## Turbulences

Был ведь Ебург на баннере, а теперь Барселона. Мразопакостно поступил Ян, конечно. Самое вопиющее во всём этом то, что мы не видели баннеров Багдада, Бейрута, Стамбула, Дамаска, Санкт-Петербурга и т.д. после совершённых там терактов. В Барселоне же эуропейцы погибли, а там... Двустандартные лицемеры. Сами облизывают этих почехезов, а потом сопли на кулак наматывают после того, как их наматывают на колёса, режут и взрывают. Никакого сочувствия им, никакого. Тьфу.


----------



## Askario

НЯП, Санкт-Петербург или Бейрут не подавали заявки на траурный баннер. Не очень красиво вышло, но сейчас включать атаку на память о погибших ещё некрасивее.


----------



## alley cat

^^ А никто и не включает, просто обсуждаем произошедшее.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург










Нам с этим баннером почему-то не везет. Яна упросили поставить Барселону, из-за произошедших в ней событий, ну и сразу пошли на эту Барселону низкие оценки.

Барселона:


----------



## AutoUnion

asp373 said:


> Я пытался завести обсуждение в этой теме, но это всегда заканчивалось тем, что у Вас в подписи.


Ну если большинству не нравиться, то не надо назло и "через голову" его отправлять........... принцип поставить кабы-что тут не приветствуется


----------



## asp373

AutoUnion said:


> Ну если большинству не нравиться, то не надо назло и "через голову" его отправлять........... принцип поставить кабы-что тут не приветствуется


Что не нравится? Тут же ни один хейтер не может объяснить что не так. Может это рассовые украинские x0x/\bI из Торонто пишут. почем мне знать.


----------



## ikeamen

всё. комментарии к баннеру почистили. как будто никакого Екатеринбурга и возмущений по поводу смены баннера от ряда юзеров и не было вовсе...
модерирование всего форума на уровне нашей Чайной..
хотя теперь уже понятно, что это модерирование Чайной под стать форумному.. и именно поэтому пытаться где-то там найти справедливость – дело совершенно бесполезное.

зачем вообще на этом форуме нужно тратить время на написание: кропотливую формулировку и донесение своего мнения, если какое-то мудачьё может придти и стереть всё за пару секунд лишь по той причине, что это _лично ему_ не понравилось..


----------



## osmant

чтобы "мудачьё" ничего не стирало, не надо самому вести себя как мудак.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Реально, поудолял комменты, где слово Екатеринбург есть почти все. Даже где просто поздравление с днем рождения. Сволочь.


----------



## Jan

hey guys, sorry about this. Yekaburg will be up tomorrow as it seems a bit more appropriate to have a banner in support of Barcelona at this moment instead of having a celebration. Feel free to blame me, or better: the terrorists. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> чтобы "мудачьё" ничего не стирало, не надо самому вести себя как мудак.


это ты про того, кто предложил баннер Екатеринбурга в день его ДР?
или про того, кто вступился за баннер?
понимать написанное вообще умеешь? впрочем ответ очевиден и не интересен поэтому совсем.. ты бы стал идеальным модератором..


----------



## Blackhavvk

Главное не понятно, неужели нельзя было спросить, согласны ли местные на замену баннера? Нет, надо втихаря заменить, и пока в личку не закидаешь расспросами, вообще никакой реакции, только удаление моментов даже типа "Happy birthday Yekaterinburg 5 stars!!"


----------



## Alex178

Неплохой баннер.
Санкт-Петербург


Dylan Lee


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> это ты про того, кто предложил баннер Екатеринбурга в день его ДР?
> или про того, кто вступился за баннер?
> понимать написанное вообще умеешь? впрочем ответ очевиден и не интересен поэтому совсем.. ты бы стал идеальным модератором..


Это я про манеру общения "вообще на этом форуме"


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> Это я про манеру общения "вообще на этом форуме"


оставь нравоучения для студенток пжлст..


----------



## Alex178

Питер на втором месте в топ 100.


----------



## helg

Как насчет Йошкар-Олы?


----------



## alley cat

^^ Это будет круто! Только фото надо более полное, на котором больше вычурных новостроев.


----------



## helg

alley cat said:


> ^^ Это будет круто! Только фото надо более полное, на котором больше вычурных новостроев.


не нашел пока что более вытянутых и качественных фото-панорам... надо поискать еще.

Да не, там фигиво получится, много неба и воды, фото выше - оптимальные, ИМХО.


----------



## alley cat

^^ Да и сойдет,можно отправлять. 

Но виды все же есть, где много достопримечательностей в кадре

Вот тут первое фото:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130106927&postcount=740


----------



## son_of_the_sun

alley cat said:


> Но виды все же есть, где много достопримечательностей в кадре
> 
> Вот тут первое фото:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130106927&postcount=740


Это фото как раз уже было на баннере :cheers:


----------



## alley cat

Не зря оно мне понравилось. )


----------



## Davidinho

helg said:


> Как насчет Йошкар-Олы?


Да уж такого китча не было еще на форуме... разве что один раз - с коровами.


----------



## Омич

helg said:


> Как насчет Йошкар-Олы?


И что здесь красивого/интересного?


----------



## alley cat

Омич;142301005 said:


> И что здесь красивого/интересного?


Если первое фото поставить, европейцы примут за Копенгаген, и наставят пятаков. ))


----------



## Davidinho

alley cat said:


> Если первое фото поставить, европейцы примут за Копенгаген, и наставят пятаков. ))


Проблема этой застройки не столько в том, что она не соответствует ни своему времени, ни местоположению, и не столько в том, что она неаутентична и искусственна, а в том, что она некрасива. На весь этот "девелопмент" было вложено больше денег, чем, скажем, на центр науки и искусства в Валенсии, который стал классикой архитектуры 21 века и останется такой многие века. Я за восстановление/реконструкцию старых зданий, но против некрофилии в архитектуре. Но если даже кому-то преспичило в 21 веке строить, как в 18-м, пусть хотя бы делает это со вкусом.


----------



## ikeamen

такое взрывать прятать нужно как можно лучше. а не выставлять


----------



## forzen

говноновостройже


----------



## AutoUnion

Есть и ночной вариант, правда интересное отражение пришлось обрезать



Ну или такое....


----------



## Chernov

На позорьте страну этим убожеством!


----------



## gorkill

Chernov said:


> На позорьте страну этим убожеством!



"Не позорьте себя и свою страну"

Надо посылать, даже интересно стало 










или


----------



## Blackhavvk

Мне нижняя нра. Посылайте, че вы как нелюди


----------



## son_of_the_sun

На мой взгляд, из всех ночной самый симпатичный.


----------



## tolya

Сегодня лажа какая-то на баннере.


----------



## tolya

gorkill said:


> "Не позорьте себя и свою страну"
> 
> Надо посылать, даже интересно стало
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> или


Нижний крут. Сначала подумал Питер. Интересная постройка на самом деле.


----------



## tolya

Забавная эта летающая водонапорная тарелка в Сиэттле. Создали своеобразный символ города, с которым можно провести много ассоциаций.


----------



## geoworld

msasha_65 said:


> А ты думаешь, почему в своё время люди имперасторов с трона скинули?
> Судя по всему, они все такими были.
> 
> Если серьёзно, надо с уважением относиться к СОБСТВЕННОЙ истории и к выбору СВОЕГО народа. Так или иначе, событие это, Октябрьский переворот 17-го года, оказало определяющее влияние на ход всей истории человечества. И оно должно быть достойно отмечено в т.ч. и на нашем форуме, в т.ч. и созданием качественного баннера. Лучше всего, если это будет Петроград 100-летней давности. Есть ведь архивные фотки?


Пример Украины показывает, что народ никакого выбора не делает.
Выбор делают за него.
Французская революция, потом реставрация, потом ликвидация. 
Вот там был выбор народа - это хаос, каким выбор народа только и может являться.
А вот значение действительно велико - окончательная ликвидация монархии, которая тормозила развитие страны и приостановка мировой войны, которая всё равно завершилась лишь в 1945.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Собственно, из темы сити. Если норм, гуру баннеров, порежьте в норм пропорции. Как мне кажется, хорошо.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^


----------



## son_of_the_sun

^^


----------



## Blackhavvk

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^


ЧУть больше неба и я бы небоскребы не ровно по центру выставил.


----------



## ikeamen

хорошо, но банально..


----------



## Blackhavvk

ikeamen said:


> хорошо, но банально..


9 ноября будет небанально


----------



## ikeamen

а что там будет?


----------



## 4miGO!!!

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^


Здорово. 
Только я бы оставлял всегда воздух сверху. Иначе башни воспринимаются обрезанными, даже если это не так.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^


Кстати, из трех в данном формате считаю этот наиболее удачным.


----------



## Ваня

Blackhavvk said:


> 9 ноября будет небанально


А что будет 9 ноября? Надо на 7 ноября отсылать, в день Великой Октябрьской Революции:cheers: В день когда свергли царизм и было положено начало великим, положительным изменениям не только у нас, но и в Мире, величайшая дата в истории! Эту дату просто необходимо отметить, подчеркнуть ее важность.


----------



## raisonnable

Осень, обострения в разгаре. Не удивительно, что такое событие произошло именно осенью.


----------



## Ваня

Может быть, но я бы не стал привязывать данное событие именно к этому времени года. Так сложились обстоятельства.


----------



## forzen

Хорошие виды. Послали?
Как вариант.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

son_of_the_sun said:


> ^^


КМК, этот самый удачный.


----------



## KLoun

Ничего выдающегося в последних снимках Сити. Сюжет - банален и неоднократно отбанеренный, цвета блеклые. Оно вообще зачем такое надо?


----------



## Federation2014

Спасибо за классный баннер Новосиба всем, кто к нему причастен! Очень порадовал с утра!:cheers:



KLoun said:


> Ничего выдающегося в последних снимках Сити. Сюжет - банален и неоднократно отбанеренный, цвета блеклые. Оно вообще зачем такое надо?


Ну, например, позлить профессиональных мизантропов


----------



## KLoun

Federation2014 said:


> Ну, например, позлить профессиональных мизантропов


Бесполезно. Мизантропы не злятся.


----------



## tolya

Как обычно захожу на форум, инет у меня медленный, экономный. Баннер загружается постепенно, думаю, ну что там за очередной Сидней, а там наш город. Приятно, спасибо.


----------



## gorkill

Баннер достойный, оценка занижена почему-то.


----------



## Ring101

источник









источник

Еще немного вариантов до кучи



































источник


----------



## Омич

Смлысл? Лучше этого уже ничего не будет


----------



## Ring101

Омич, ИМХО, в вашем примере просто нагромождение домов, которое можно принять за любой город мира. Хоть и 4.01


----------



## Ваня

Омич;143436012 said:


> Смлысл? Лучше этого уже ничего не будет


----------



## osmant

Имхо, если и выбирать, то из этих:



Ring101 said:


> источник


----------



## Ring101

источник









источник









источник


----------



## Blackhavvk

Екат и НСК были недавно, их не надо. Влад 4 фотка чума, только дайте исходник, я ее получше обрежу.


----------



## Ring101

Лучше не получится, поскольку уменьшена она на максимум. Да, не все влезает, но имеем то, что имеем. Но источник для всех Владовских фото один, он указан.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ring101 said:


> Лучше не получится, поскольку уменьшена она на максимум. Да, не все влезает, но имеем то, что имеем. Но источник для всех Владовских фото один, он указан.


Да, ты прав, можно и так отправить эту. Спроси Славу, он разрешил мне НСК, наверно и Владик разрешит


----------



## Ring101

Кто получит разрешение и выложит в соответствующей теме - буду признателен. Сам не уверен, что буду этим заниматься.


----------



## forzen

Ебург - обрезан ужасно.
Владик был и именно в этих ракурсах, и при этом более удачные варианты.


----------



## Ring101

Собственно не был.
Еще:

















источник
Если бы не сволочи с шиномонтажем - было бы весьма симпатично.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Вообще откровенно говоря у меня есть еще 1 баннер НСК из фотки Gelio (да, это я получил разрешение на баннер НСК у Славы и отправил его). Рано или поздно я ее отправлю. Еще есть классный видок с мостом, примерно как с верху только еще лучше, но почти 1 в 1 уже был.


----------



## Ring101

Blackhavvk, мне не нравится, что тут просто ряд домов, на фото абсолютно ничего не выделяется. Небо разве что немного необычных цветов, но это все.
Еще:








источник


----------



## Blackhavvk

Вообще вот я пробников себе делал, всего было 7 вариантов. 
1)Тот, что я отправил
2)Тот, что выше
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)


----------



## Ring101

Номер 3 и одинаковые 5 и 7 вполне можно выслать. Ничуть не хуже, среднего уровня из публикуемых каждый день. Но с мостом мне мой больше нравтся.


----------



## Blackhavvk

А мне 6 нравится, клевый убран. А про мост смотри, в 2014 был очень похожий, только мельче.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=RUOVB


----------



## Ring101

Все-таки был хуже, только мост и тьма вокруг.
И тут смотри номера 8 и 9.
Еще:








источник


----------



## tolya

wow sf its gay city


----------



## Омич

tolya said:


> wow sf its gay city


to 4uvstvo kogda ne mojew v angliyskiy


----------



## Federation2014

На баннер нах!:cheers:


Izus67 said:


> _Все фото увеличиваются по клику_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> источник: https://www.flickr.com/photos/igolovach/albums/72157686600207912


----------



## Federation2014

Омич;143465537 said:


> to 4uvstvo kogda ne mojew v angliyskiy


Май нейм из Борис. Айм фром Раша. Ландан - из зэ кэпитл оф Грэйт Бритн!:cheers:

А в твоем транслите прослеживаются отголоски начала нулевых, когда СМС школота писала так, чтобы сэкономить символы


----------



## Ring101

Если есть разрешение - надо отправлять.


----------



## Ring101

источник


----------



## Ring101

Вот три варианта, разрешение автора получено. Кто может опубликовать любой в спецтеме с каким-нибудь хорошим английским описанием? Подожду до завтра, если никто не сделает - самому придется.


























источник


----------



## Krosh

Ниже - ИМХО, можно потом кидаться тапочками в монитор.

Москва - верхний откадрировать без труб слева. Хотя небо плохое. Нижний неудачен, свет уничтожил детали в правой части.

Екат - все три плохи. Невнятная каша на экране с размытыми фонарями. К тому же после Нска второй баннер в этой же тональности, но менее удачный технически лучше вообще не посылать.

Питер. Второй, он же средний. На остальных доминируют трубы и это резко снижает впечатление. Да и небо там совсем никакое.

Повторюсь, всё ИМХО, вкусовщина и групповщина. Как умею.


----------



## Ring101

Спасибо за отзыв, но согласиться невозможно


> Москва - верхний откадрировать без труб слева


Трубы создают колорит и добавляют детали. Город получается более настоящий и менее прилизанный. Без них - просто небоскребы, среди застройки.


> Нижний неудачен, свет уничтожил детали в правой части


Не свет, а более конкретно - Солнце. Никто его не просит вставать по утрам, но оно это делает. И без него опять же просто небоскребы, среди застройки.


> Невнятная каша на экране с размытыми фонарями


Да, огней много, но возможно именно они и создают изюминку, так как в основном огней куда меньше.


> Да и небо там совсем никакое


Там скорее качество исходника не очень велико, но маэмо тэ, шо маэмо. В общем понял, что народ за второй вариант, его и отправлю. А от Гелио тогда целую серию разом, если даст разрешение.


----------



## osmant

если Екат и отправлять, то только с той страницы. Те, что на этой странице, пусть только на ней и останутся


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ring101 said:


> Если есть разрешение - надо отправлять.


Пока ждём ответа.

На счёт Екб, если только вот этот, потому что он единственный где есть полноценный скайлайн с комплексом небоскрёба и высоток. Здание справа влезает как бегемот, но можно и пропустить, это же урбанистический форму, всё-таки. 










На счёт баннеров Васильевской стрелки в Питере, я не сторонник отправлять "только лучшее", но эти варианты слишком простые для этого города, на мой взгляд


----------



## ikeamen

Blackhavvk said:


> Вообще откровенно говоря у меня есть еще 1 баннер НСК из фотки Gelio (да, это я получил разрешение на баннер НСК у Славы и отправил его). Рано или поздно я ее отправлю. Еще есть классный видок с мостом, примерно как с верху только еще лучше, но почти 1 в 1 уже был.


так вот оказывается кто тот (мягко говоря) ниочемный баннер отправил)

лучше бы ты конечно этот отправил. 
ибо на том какая-то мешанина архитектурная и ни одной доминанты. а на этом хоть объекты различить можно. 

баннер, пусть и не с таким ракурсом, но с мостом уже был.


----------



## Ring101

На сколько я понимаю единственным правилом является то, что пейзаж должен быть урбанистическим.
Питерский согласен, что простой, но его уже отправил, потому как разрешение получено именно на него.
А уж по сравнению с сегодняшним баннером...
А так больше всегох очу отправить вот это











> Пока ждём ответа


А кто-то вообще спрашивал?


> Здание справа влезает как бегемот


Здание справа вносит разнообразие и благодаря нему нет просто унылой полосы домов.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ring101 said:


> А кто-то вообще спрашивал?


Я спрашивал. Этот баннер ещё 11 дней назад нарезали, люди за него проголосовали. Я отправляю, когда набирается 5 или более голосов. Единственное, добавлю пространства над небоскрёбами, верно заметили, что его мало.


----------



## Ring101

Тогда голосую за, хоть мой вариант мне нравится больше. Но немного фотошопнул этот. Вверху моя версия.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ikeamen said:


> так вот оказывается кто тот (мягко говоря) ниочемный баннер отправил)
> 
> лучше бы ты конечно этот отправил.
> ибо на том какая-то мешанина архитектурная и ни одной доминанты. а на этом хоть объекты различить можно.


Баннер получил неплохую оценку, не знаю что в нем было не так. Доминантой там явно кобра выступила. Ниочемный это сегодняшняя Вена.


----------



## Ring101

Разрешение получено, баннер ушел


----------



## Blackhavvk

ЧТо за дичь ты наотправлял?


----------



## ikeamen

:lol: он хотя бы об этом здесь сказал)

Екб в принципе норм.
Спб – жуть жуткая конечно..


----------



## Ring101

"А он мне нравится, нравится, нравится"


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Москва в предложенных.


----------



## Омич

такой себе не очень на четвёрочку и то только потому что это мой родной город


----------



## beaver-hero

Екатеринбург нужно отменять, конечно же.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

son_of_the_sun said:


> Москва в предложенных.


Эх, второй был поинтереснее. По оригинальным фото этот вид лучше, но по вырезкам тот смотрится завершеннее. Тем более, с большей высоты сделан снимок, все башни как на шахматной доске.


----------



## Ring101

Еще Екб и Магнитогорск


----------



## Ваня

^^ оба неплохие. Магнитогорск так вообще мощьkay:


----------



## Ring101

Народу нравится - отправил Могнитогорск и ночным Екб. Хотя на счет первого, честно говоря, сомневался. Хорошо бы еще какое-то описание нормальное добавить на английском, но я не возьмусь.


----------



## alley cat

beaver-hero said:


> Екатеринбург нужно отменять, конечно же.


Я думаю что наш город хорошо бы оставить в покое завсегдатаям этой темы.


----------



## Ring101

Вряд ли подойдет по тематике, но хоть тут поделюсь. ИМХО красиво.






























































источник


----------



## raisonnable

Второй и предпоследний очень нравятся.



alley cat said:


> Я думаю что наш город хорошо бы оставить в покое завсегдатаям этой темы.


Пока "Оперу" не достроят


----------



## martin_marksman

Ring101 said:


> Вряд ли подойдет по тематике, но хоть тут поделюсь. ИМХО красиво.


вот этот годный. Это где?


----------



## Ring101

Там же ссылка, река Сясь, Ленинградская область


----------



## Ysh

очень хорошо


----------



## Ring101

А по тематике вообще подходит?


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ring101 said:


> А по тематике вообще подходит?


Подобные отправлялись, поэтому да, подходит.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Следующие три недели по одному российскому баннеру в неделю :colgate:



Jan said:


> I spread them a bit, here is the lineup:
> 
> Nov. 23: Moscow City
> Nov. 29: Yeka (evening one)
> Dec. 10: Magnitogorsk


----------



## Abmsib

son_of_the_sun said:


> Следующие три недели по одному российскому баннеру в неделю :colgate:


10-го что увидим, трубы-дым-трубы-дым-трубы?)


----------



## Ring101

По деревенским баннерам разрешение получено (со ссылкой на Яндекс-фото). son_of_the_sun возьмется разместить с каким-то описанием?


----------



## osmant

Даешь российский месячник! )))

ЗЫ: где-то кажись еще фото с буренкой было?..


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ring101 said:


> По деревенским баннерам разрешение получено (со ссылкой на Яндекс-фото). son_of_the_sun возьмется разместить с каким-то описанием?


Отправил.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

xAKxRUSx said:


> Два дня спустя:
> 1. Santiago skyline from San Cristóbal Hill 4,39 (954)
> 2. Moscow City 4,39 (948)
> 3. Sydney Harbor 4,33 (392)


Сейчас так:
1. Santiago skyline from San Cristóbal Hill 4,39 (958)
2. Moscow City 4,39 (963)
3. Panorama View from top of Mt. Everest 4,39 (540)


----------



## ikeamen

xAKxRUSx said:


> Два дня спустя:
> 1. Santiago skyline from San Cristóbal Hill 4,39 (954)
> 2. Moscow City 4,39 (948)
> 3. Sydney Harbor 4,33 (392)





Омич;143715798 said:


> Зачем их топят?????


Понятно, что речь о вбросе. Не укладывается в голове у эуропейтсев/пиндостантсев, что столица Чили действительно является одним из лучших городов мира по многим критериям.
Понятно, что речь о вбросе. Не укладывается в голове у эуропейтсев/пиндостантсев, что столица России действительно является одним из лучших городов мира по многим критериям.
Понятно, что речь о вбросе. Не укладывается в голове у эуропейтсев/пиндостантсев, что столица Австралии действительно является одним из лучших городов мира по многим критериям.


----------



## bus driver

Почто Высоцкому сделали обрезание?


----------



## Dober_86

Ага, так "топят" Росиюшку, что сейчас в топ-10 ever два баннера от России, на 3 и 8 местах. В десятке также по два баннера США, Австралии, по одному из Канады, Чили, Бразилии и гора Эверест. Ни тебе Шанхая, ни Гонконга, ни Лондона с Дубаи, но "наших бьют" всё равно в глазах у некоторых...


----------



## Ring101

bus driver said:


> Почто Высоцкому сделали обрезание?


Исети. И я не вижу в этом ничего плохого. Это всего-лишь разный масштаб.
Тут все на украину гонят, а вот в каментах под баннером отметились самые что ни на есть россияне.


----------



## tolya

Екат столица мира. Каждый квартал на баннере. Ну и в скайлайнах через пост. Хороший у них пиар-менеджер. Авторитетный.


----------



## tolya

Dober_86 said:


> Ага, так "топят" Росиюшку, что сейчас в топ-10 ever два баннера от России, на 3 и 8 местах. В десятке также по два баннера США, Австралии, по одному из Канады, Чили, Бразилии и гора Эверест. Ни тебе Шанхая, ни Гонконга, ни Лондона с Дубаи, но "наших бьют" всё равно в глазах у некоторых...


Ну так телевизор говорит.


----------



## bus driver

Ring101 said:


> Исети.


Стыд мне и позор!



> И я не вижу в этом ничего плохого. Это всего-лишь разный масштаб.


Это ужасно, поверьте человеку с зачатками вкуса.


----------



## Ring101

Баннер моей работы. Также планирую выложить это








Вот уж где обрезано, так обрезано! Надеюсь, я не очень шокировал человека с зачатками вкуса. Хотя реально народ не очень оценил. Ну и ладно, в четыре балла укладываюсь.


----------



## gorkill

Не надо.


----------



## Ring101

Ну, вот оно счастье, Москва первая!
А баннер позже все же выложу.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Сейчас так:
> 1. Santiago skyline from San Cristóbal Hill 4,39 (958)
> 2. Moscow City 4,39 (963)
> 3. Panorama View from top of Mt. Everest 4,39 (540)


Сегодня:
1. Moscow City 4,38 (974)
2. Santiago skyline from San Cristóbal Hill 4,37 (963)
3. Panorama View from top of Mt. Everest 4,37 (556)


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Екб


----------



## Ring101

Голосую против. Да, светлое пятно чуть правее центра в принципе смотрится. Но в то же время весь город какой-то монотонно серый, да и качество исходника бы повыше.
И из моего (ИМХО средне):


----------



## Blackhavvk

Успокойтесь, только что были баннеры Москвы и ЕКБ.


----------



## osmant

^^
^^

верхний имхо не плох!


----------



## flatron

все три не очень.


----------



## Ring101

Однако!
7 декабря - Сясьские Рядки (село)
10 декабря - Магнитогорск 
11 декабря - Владивосток
21 декабря - Новосибирск
Хорошо идем, товарищи!


----------



## ikeamen

бл*


















можно узнать, зачем отправлять то, что уже было? icard:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Я то же самое говорил.


----------



## Ring101

Узнать можно, верхний симпатичней


----------



## ikeamen

ну еще бы.. ты ж его обрезал. 

нижний вариант.. когда я его отправлял, обрезал так из соображений, что размер моста так читается корректнее. он огромный.
на твоем варианте мост кажется визуально меньше чем есть на самом деле..
ну главное не это конечно же.. а то, что фотки (несмотря на то, что авторы разные) одинаковые. с одной точки снято. время суток одно и то же.. 

нам скоро даже относящие параллельно к России люди будут ставить негативные оценки.. потому что наших баннеров реально становится неприлично много.
а вам лишь бы хоть что-нибудь отправить...


----------



## Ring101

Вообще в 4 балла оценили прошлый баннер. Это не что-нибудь. Это раз.
За этот год 16 баннеров из России и 47 из США. И никто не жалуется, не призывает американские баннеры запретить, не ставит принципиально низкие оценки. Это два.
Виды часто повторяются. Это три.


----------



## Turbulences

Новосибирец хоть бы посчитал и сопоставил перед тем, как транслировать своё "компетентное" мнение.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

Похожу сегодняшний баннер войдет в топ-10!


----------



## Ваня

^^ а разве не должен был? По-моему очень красивая картинка, довольно удачно обрезан. Я 5 поставил без сомнений, он заслуживает.


----------



## ikeamen

Ring101 said:


> За этот год 16 баннеров из России и 47 из США. И никто не жалуется, не призывает американские баннеры запретить, не ставит принципиально низкие оценки. Это два.


какой-то пережиток совеццких комплексов.. «догнать и перегнать омерику»..

вот баннер Сясьских кайфовый. 
а к чему баянить что Москва-сити из раза в раз, что мост новосибирский не понимаю..



Ring101 said:


> Виды часто повторяются. Это три.


и поэтому нам надо обязательно повторять эту практику?


----------



## SitnikOFF

xAKxRUSx said:


> Похожу сегодняшний баннер войдет в топ-10!


И в 20 не вошёл. Сейчас на 21 позиции, сразу за Волгоградом.


----------



## Ring101

Неплохо, был 16-м, опускался до 25-го. Не каждый день им подавать шедевры.


----------



## Ваня

^^ небратья заминусовали, наверно там кроме них особой "любовью" к России и всему русскому больше никто не страдает. Нам жить с этим


----------



## Turbulences

SitnikOFF said:


> И в 20 не вошёл. Сейчас на 21 позиции, сразу за Волгоградом.





Ring101 said:


> Неплохо, был 16-м, опускался до 25-го. Не каждый день им подавать шедевры.


Этот баннер вчера вечером был 3-4 с оценкой 4,31, но затем в течение часа улетел за 20-ку.. Как раз посмотрел TOP-100 после этого поста:


xAKxRUSx said:


> Похожу сегодняшний баннер войдет в топ-10!


Жаль, не додумался заскринить, ибо был уверен, что уж с этим баннером ничего подобного не случится. 
Это ещё раз подтверждает, что манипуляции с оценками проделывает сам администратор, ибо все желающие на тот момент уже проголосовали(какелы наставили своих "1").


----------



## Ring101

Да так всегда ведь. Вот, Эверест был первым, сейчас 12-й. Как так можно вообще?


----------



## Alex Smit

Turbulences said:


> Это ещё раз подтверждает, что манипуляции с оценками проделывает сам администратор, ибо все желающие на тот момент уже проголосовали(какелы наставили своих "1").


 Возможно, модераторы "вычищают" голоса мультирегов, с помощью которых накручивают оценки, или мультирега/пользователя банят по другим причинам, в следствии чего его оценка вычитается.


----------



## Ring101

Не оценил народ! А ИМХО стильно


----------



## gorkill

Ужас!


----------



## Dober_86

Да вообще наложить на то, на каком месте какие баннеры. Лично я шапку сайта и не замечаю обычно. И как следствие, голосую редко. Ну висит там вверху какая-то микроскопическая картинка, на которой ничего толком не видно, ну и фиг с ней. Завтра другая такая же мелкая незрелищная и стремная будет. Беда прям.


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> Да вообще наложить на то, на каком месте какие баннеры. Лично я шапку сайта и не замечаю обычно. И как следствие, голосую редко. Ну висит там вверху какая-то микроскопическая картинка, на которой ничего толком не видно, ну и фиг с ней. Завтра другая такая же мелкая незрелищная и стремная будет. Беда прям.


Доб, ну ты не замечаешь, а у нас к примеру даже областное телевидение замечает, и все ведущие городские сайты. Я потому и против позорных баннеров, от левых юзеров из этой темы, которые мало кому кроме их самих нравятся

Вот пример баннера Екатеринбурга от 9 января 2013 года на Областном телевидении Свердловской области:



AlMax said:


> ^^ Ты знал, ты знал!
> 
> А вот сегодняшний :


----------



## Dober_86

Я тоже против плохих баннеров, даже если их не замечаю.


----------



## alley cat

Кто не замечает, тот в этой теме и не пишет.


----------



## Омич

Магнитогорск хорош 5/5


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> Лично я шапку сайта и не замечаю обычно. И как следствие, голосую редко. Ну висит там вверху какая-то микроскопическая картинка, на которой ничего толком не видно, ну и фиг с ней. Завтра другая такая же мелкая незрелищная и стремная будет. Беда прям.


Интересно сегодняшнюю шапку заметишь.


----------



## vartal

Омич;143939421 said:


> Магнитогорск хорош 5/5


Трубами?


----------



## alley cat

vartal said:


> Трубами?


Омск видимо напомнил:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=RUOMS


----------



## Ysh

а теперь Владивосток. наши кучно пошли.


----------



## Омич

Владивосток обрезали очень плохо, мне в детстве и то лучше обрезали, хотя я не очень доволен


----------



## Turbulences

Это очень важная информация...


----------



## Ваня

alley cat said:


> Омск видимо напомнил:
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=RUOMS


Из тех 5-ти, 2-й и 3-й хороши.


----------



## SitnikOFF

Это кто так прикольнулся?


Только один баннер из Марокко на 90-м месте как-то не в тему.


----------



## Endruuuu

Ваня;143945796 said:


> Из тех 5-ти, 2-й и 3-й хороши.


4-й тоже хорош


----------



## Ваня

^^ на вкус и цвет.


----------



## tolya

Вот это приятный сюрприз для новосибирцев. Хотя я когда там еду, порой думаю провалюсь или нет. Но такова уж человеческая психика. Это как с самолетом или поездом. На автодороге чуть спокойнее, особенно если с разделителем. Хотя я такие мысли обычно успешно гоню от себя.


----------



## Federation2014

Отличный баннер сегодня!:banana: Нравится мне больше, чем в ноябре 14го









Посмотрел - сейчас из 100 лучших баннеров 21 наши. С сегодняшним мостом будет 22.:cheers:


----------



## Ring101

Спасибо, я старался. К сожалению не всем нравится.


----------



## Ваня

^^ поддерживаю камрада отписавшегося выше, баннер очень хороший. У тебя отлично получается, приготовь еще несколько


----------



## Blackhavvk

Я правильно понял, что Гелио дал безлимитное добро на использование его картинок для баннеров?


----------



## Ring101

Да, так и сказал, любые фото используйте для баннеров


----------



## gorkill

Federation2014 said:


> Посмотрел - сейчас из 100 лучших баннеров 21 наши. С сегодняшним мостом будет 22.:cheers:


В данном случае 21 + 1 = 21. Сегодняшний баннер вытеснит из Топ-100 другой российский. :nuts:


----------



## tolya

Federation2014 said:


> Отличный баннер сегодня!:banana: Нравится мне больше, чем в ноябре 14го
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Посмотрел - сейчас из 100 лучших баннеров 21 наши. С сегодняшним мостом будет 22.:cheers:


А этот тоже не хуже. Отображает размах/масштаб. Тот, что ты показал. Главно дело летом под ним можно пройти на теплоходе прогулочном. В прошлом году я это делал. На сайте знакомств проезжая женщина из Перми попросила показать город. Сходили в зоопарк (лучший в России), и по реке прокатились. Не более. Она замужем. А мне-то какая радость. Сам бы никогда не собрался, как москвич на Красную площадь.

Ну правда в зоопарк мы с другом захаживали. Он там рядом жил, пролезали над или под забором, накатив пару-тройку миллилитров.


----------



## tolya

Blackhavvk said:


> Я правильно понял, что Гелио дал безлимитное добро на использование его картинок для баннеров?


Я с ним общался в свое время в личке. Хамоватый парень. Но если заплатить, то все норм.


----------



## Blackhavvk

tolya said:


> Я с ним общался в свое время в личке. Хамоватый парень. Но если заплатить, то все норм.


Не, он мне разрешение дал в свое время без всяких вопросов на предыдущей НСК баннер.


----------



## Ring101

Оно само собой баннеры не очень, но тут все упирается в качество исходников.


----------



## Krosh

Последний - просто композиционный брак, который нельзя показывать наружу.
ИМХО.
Уж не обижайтесь.
С учета негатива в международке, как из-за традиционных недоброжелателей, так и из-за большой доли российских скайлайнов в общем потоке, думаю, что у нас есть возможность выбирать действительно лучшее.


----------



## ikeamen

башню на фоне Матери можно легко убрать..


----------



## Ring101

Источник
Маемо те, що маемо


----------



## Blackhavvk

Кстати последняя классная, может ее на 9мая для небанальности?


----------



## forzen

Krosh said:


> Последний - просто композиционный брак, который нельзя показывать наружу.
> ИМХО.
> Уж не обижайтесь.
> С учета негатива в международке, как из-за традиционных недоброжелателей, так и из-за большой доли российских скайлайнов в общем потоке, думаю, что у нас есть возможность выбирать действительно лучшее.


С учетом всего и вся, можно расслабиться и покакать на чужой негатив с высокой колокольни. Я уже давно так делаю и у меня нет плохого самочувствия от запоров.


----------



## vertebral

Сегодня баннер Санкт-Петербурга. Чето опять выбрали ну не самый удачный кадр, были ведь и лучше .-.


----------



## vartal

Хороший и атмосферный баннер же.


----------



## tolya

В скайлайнах Екб насмотрелись, щас будем на баннерах насматриваться каждый чуть ли не месяц. Ну в принципе пусть. Есть же что-то, что можно показать. Хотя данный баннер откровенно слаб, как будто школьник учился накрутить цветов в фотошопе.


----------



## volkowolkov

Ritmo-F said:


> Как вам такой баннер Волгограда? Автора фото к сожалению не знаю.


С Волгоградом не торопитесь, у нас вроде в начале мая финал кубка России будет на стадионе, вот тогда и можно будет что-то ставить, с подсветкой и прочими прелестями. 

Красиво, но сыровато.


----------



## forzen

tolya said:


> В скайлайнах Екб насмотрелись, щас будем на баннерах насматриваться каждый чуть ли не месяц. Ну в принципе пусть. Есть же что-то, что можно показать. Хотя данный баннер откровенно слаб, как будто школьник учился накрутить цветов в фотошопе.


Ты про что?


----------



## Ring101

forzen said:


> Ты про что?


Видимо это








Тут просто у каждого в свое время баннер меняется. и собственно у меня это один из любимых


----------



## sept

Не знаю, насколько это по правилам, но попросил в междунар. ветке поставить как можно быстрее баннер с недостроенной башней в Екб. Прошу заранее прощение, но времени в обрез. Понимаю, что надпись куцая: опыта создания баннеров у меня ноль. 



sept said:


> Dear Moderators.
> In Ekaterinburg there's a huge unfinshed TV tower.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg_TV_Tower
> It has been on hold for the last 30 years. Everybody was convinced that one day it would be finished and there would finally be a beautiful TV tower in my city.
> Unfortunately, our new governor decided to do exactly the opposite, i.e. demolish our beautiful tower. And what is even more insane (although hardly anything can be more insane than demolishing an extremely expensive tower!) without ever consulting anyone in the city. Lots of members of this forum are against it. So we try to draw public's attention to this abomination. This banner can certainly help us a lot. Could you please post it on the forum as soon as possible. The governor is trying to accomplish whatever he is trying to acomplish faster than anybody could do anything about it. Thank you a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to replace today's banner?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Если баннер поменяют не забудьте в е1 написать, что ни будь вроде крупнейший форум по строительству встал на защиту башни в Екатеринбурге


----------



## flatron

а зачем такой ЕКБ послали? Откровенно неудачный баннер же. И оценки будут низкие.


----------



## beaver-hero

flatron said:


> а зачем такой ЕКБ послали? Откровенно неудачный баннер же. И оценки будут низкие.


Да уж, фотка очень слабая... Всё пересвечено, "переконтращено"...


----------



## raisonnable

sept said:


> Не знаю, насколько это по правилам, но попросил в междунар. ветке поставить как можно быстрее баннер с недостроенной башней в Екб. Прошу заранее прощение, но времени в обрез. Понимаю, что надпись куцая: опыта создания баннеров у меня ноль.


icard:


----------



## ikeamen

je suis bashnya


----------



## Ваня

Самый лучший баннер Еката за псоледние 20 лет точно. Ждем новости на е1:cheers:


----------



## Turbulences

Что творится с баннером? Dnipro? :lol:


----------



## W-Hawk

Тюмень на баннере! Неожиданно, ведь тут-то давно тихо. Впрочем, если бы такой баннер сперва предложили здесь, ходу дальше ему бы наверняка не дали


----------



## reapers

Мда, баннер огонь прям. Мало того, что фото неприлично старое, так еще и качество оставляет желать лучшего. Нужно летом с этого ракурса сделать снимок, там и набережная новая и подсветка моста другая, картинка будет сочная!


----------



## Christopher_Robin

Предположу, что они размещают рандомные баннеры. Иначе, смысл публиковать зимний баннер в мае :nuts:


----------



## Askario

Осталось меньше месяца до ЧМ, давайте соберём баннеры)


----------



## vartal

А толку, если сейчас они по сути рандомно вываливаются в случайном порядке?


----------



## Ваня

И голосовать за них нельзя.


----------



## vartal

Голосовать-то можно, только толку от этого ровно 0.


----------



## Askario

Варианты баннеров на открытие ЧМ (и вообще):

1. Формальный с стадионом ОА









2. Тру ФИФА









3. Пафос









4. С юмором









5. С чёрным юмором)


----------



## AutoUnion




----------



## ogonek

У Ростова и Волгограда должны быть хорошие варианты.


----------



## vartal

Кому вы баннеры-то теперь предлагать будете?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Вроде там же Ян посиживает и по старой дружбе форуму помогает с баннерами.


----------



## Askario

vartal said:


> Кому вы баннеры-то теперь предлагать будете?


Я не в курсе, а что случилось?


----------



## croomm

Blackhavvk said:


> Вроде там же Ян посиживает и по старой дружбе форуму помогает с баннерами.


Ян ушел с форума?


----------



## msasha_65

Парни, вы как будто с Луны свалились.

Ещё раз: Ян продал форум канадской компании и больше не занимается форумом.
Для канадской компании мы - лишь один из множества сайтов, часть бизнеса. Интересны ещё и тем, что можно поэкспериментировать с огромными базами данных. Не исключено, что нас ожидает переход на другую платформу. С переносом этих огромных баз данных, разумеется.

Ян остался на форуме, но лишь как один из админов. К его мнению прислушиваются, но не более того. 

Баннеры новых хозяев не интересуют. Их оставили как часть дизайна, и никто их специально уже не выбирает и не ставит. Робот занимается этим по собственному, рандомному усмотрению.


----------



## Blackhavvk

msasha_65 said:


> Парни, вы как будто с Луны свалились.
> 
> Ещё раз: Ян продал форум канадской компании и больше не занимается форумом.
> Для канадской компании мы - лишь один из множества сайтов, часть бизнеса. Интересны ещё и тем, что можно поэкспериментировать с огромными базами данных. Не исключено, что нас ожидает переход на другую платформу. С переносом этих огромных баз данных, разумеется.
> 
> Ян остался на форуме, но лишь как один из админов. К его мнению прислушиваются, но не более того.
> 
> Баннеры новых хозяев не интересуют. Их оставили как часть дизайна, и никто их специально уже не выбирает и не ставит. Робот занимается этим по собственному, рандомному усмотрению.


Ян и занимается баннерами, хотя может и без особого энтузиазма, вот принимал недавно


Jan said:


> Frankfurt: May 21
> Sao Paulo: May 20
> Sydney: May 30
> 
> We cannot use the Zürich one as we need the source to be either you, permission or a creative commons one, sorry!


----------



## Spookvlieger

SSC xl больше не существует.


----------



## Askario

Эвона оно чо(


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> Баннеры новых хозяев не интересуют. Их оставили как часть дизайна, и никто их специально уже не выбирает и не ставит. Робот занимается этим по собственному, рандомному усмотрению.


Ну тогда надо грузить штук 5-6 разных городов. Наверное чего-нибудь выставят


----------



## @rtem

1)









2)









3)









4) 









Четвертую можно немного по цвету доработать, как третий вариант.


----------



## Askario

Классный баннер таки прошёл)


----------



## osmant

Ну, чего московский метробаннер никто не обсуждает? )


----------



## jackass94

osmant said:


> Ну, чего московский метробаннер никто не обсуждает? )


С новым правилами это уже не так интересно


----------



## flatron

вот моя фотка из Зарядья. думаю может как-то её почикать на баннер?


----------



## Endruuuu

Верхний уровень: засилье кранов, знаковая архитектура присутствует, кремль в центре - обсерут соседи мигом,
Ниже: само зарядье - ни о чем на баннер


----------



## Ring101

Вот так вот будет. Вообще где-то что-то как-то.

















А что за полусфера над Гостинным двором?


----------



## raisonnable

Ring101 said:


> А что за полусфера над Гостинным двором?


Его купол:









источник


----------



## flatron

ну а мне кажется , что в общем и целом неплохо получилось. Учитывая, что России давно не было

А без кранов?


----------



## Ring101

Но вы же владеете фотошопом, без кранов вот сделали. Обанерить это теперь и выслать, куда следует. Не хуже среднего уровня так уж точно. И Россия - это всегда хорошо. Единственное, это будет уже ложь, и лучше все-таки с кранами.


----------



## Ysh

с кранами лучше, в тему форума)


----------



## vartal

Эти краны там навечно прописались...


----------



## Ring101

Будут вообще предлагать?


----------



## artObserver

Все равно старые баннеры 2018 года уже не увидеть. Новой администрации форума плевать на эту фичу


----------



## flatron

Предложил.
Поправьте, ежели какие косяки с английским.
Если всё окей, буду рад лайкам там)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154890186#post154890186


----------



## vartal

Лучше бы предложили там, чтобы баннеры на все страницах отображались, а то пропускаешь день-другой и какой там баннер был уже не видишь, потому что вместо него битый квадратик.


----------



## Topoliok

flatron said:


> Предложил.
> Поправьте, ежели какие косяки с английским.
> Если всё окей, буду рад лайкам там)
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154890186#post154890186


обрезано кмк, не очень удачно, чуть больше неба (меньше суши :lol было бы лучше... краны не "прилипали" бы к кромке, и можно было бы левее еще, захватить МИД.


----------



## Ring101

Нижняя граница выровнена по храму, верхняя по кранам, с небольшими отступами. Поднять вверх не было никакой возможности. Левее да, можно было, но тут тоже не факт, как лучше


----------



## flatron

ну в общем 4 января увидим его)


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Глядя на сегодняшний баннер, первая мысль - Гонконг завалило снегом. Однако.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Тема немного ожила?  Вот тогда ещё Москва, от Мухина.


----------



## @rtem

Спасибо!


----------



## Shwed

Лучше фотки у Уфы не нашлось?


----------



## Ring101

Любое российское фото лучше, чем иностранное!


----------



## ultEmate

Кто фотку от Уфы предложил? Найти и наказать.


----------



## Dober_86

Заслуженная единица. Худшее фото для предсталения Уфы сложно и представить.


----------



## Frozer

Если это лучшая панорама Уфы, простите, все очень печально. Но надеюсь это не так)


----------



## Askario

Вот кто




Posthuman said:


> Location: Ufa,
> 
> Information: Ufa, Russia, Bakalinskaya street
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright: This is my own photo. I give permission to use it. The original can be found here


----------



## brevno

Любой другой город подойдет под этот баннер - Воронеж, Питер, Самара и т.п. Нет в нем узнаваемости Уфы. Скучно


----------



## Davidinho

Эталон плохого баннера. Некрасивые дома "цвета болезней" на фоне серого неба и серого снега. И даже если бы на небе был алый закат, а на дворе трава (что в несколько раз украсило бы фото), ракурс не лучший.


----------



## Swarogich

кто ж додумался такое выставить на всеобщее обозрение...


----------



## Ring101




----------



## Krosh

^^
предпоследний весьма футуристичен


----------



## Ring101

Фитуристичен? Река, несколько зданий и мужик на скамейке?


----------



## Ring101

Ай, облом, автор-то забанен! https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149506935&postcount=492 И как у него разрешение запрашивать?


----------



## ikeamen

зачем спрашивать разрешение для размещения на беннере форума, если автор сам уже разместил на форуме фото
указать просто его в кач-ве автора, не?



Swarogich said:


> кто ж додумался такое выставить на всеобщее обозрение...


типичное желание аффтора почувствовать себя звездой фотографии. сам сфотал - сам решил что сфотал шедевр.


----------



## Krosh

Ring101 said:


> Фитуристичен? Река, несколько зданий и мужик на скамейке?


Идеальный город.
Река, набережные, зелёная зона для людей. 
Минимум автохлама и прочей урбанизации, человеку для счастливой жизни не нужной. Много воды, зелени и света. Симпатичные современные здания, в том числе высотные, которые не убивают пространство.


----------



## Ring101

ikeamen said:


> типичное желание аффтора почувствовать себя звездой фотографии. сам сфотал - сам решил что сфотал шедевр.


Я согласен, что баннер плох, но его ведь разместили оттого, что нет конкуренции вообще. Очень часто публикуют баннеры гораздо хуже.

И предложил свои по такому случаю.


----------



## Endruuuu

Сейчас лучше, станция метро?((


----------



## bus driver

Что за хрень от России на баннере постоянно?


----------



## Teamsky

Маяковская...не нравится эта станция, из-за отделки арок.


----------



## vegorv

raisonnable said:


> С Нижним можно нечто подобное снять.


Уже было ( с Кремлём). Теперь,после ЧМа надо со стадионом,в идеале и с новым мостом.


----------



## entazis

Москва. Вид с крыши "Детского мира".
Можно ли это на баннер?


----------



## Ring101

Ну, прямо скажем, видали и получше


----------



## Ring101

Это не очень, да?


----------



## artObserver

Первый выглядит неплохо, но есть ощущение, что нижняя часть баннера обрезана слишком высоко. Правда, если передвинуть границы, тогда пострадает баланс между небом и застройкой.


----------



## Turbulences

Ring101 said:


> Это не очень, да?


А что за город? Уфа?


----------



## ikeamen

Биробиджан


----------



## Ring101

Turbulences said:


> А что за город? Уфа?


Новосибирск


----------



## Topoliok

не очень


----------



## vegorv

Может,из этого получится что то путное?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/justdfour/47516674131/in/photostream

https://www.flickr.com/photos/justdfour/47516674621

У меня сейчас только телефон,с него неудобно резать


----------



## brevno

реакция форумчан на сегодняшний баннер -


----------



## Christopher_Robin

^^ Главное, чтобы украинские пуканы в космос не улетели :colgate:


----------



## brevno

у них выбори, им не до баннеров


----------



## AutoUnion

Ха-ха сегодня Астана, Нур-Султан это для кого?


----------



## OReNStaR

Жесткий троллинг сегодня с баннером Новосибирска))


----------



## Endruuuu

Говно, а не баннер Нска


----------



## Swarogich

Какой то явно "вредитель" завелся в Росветке - находят и показывают самые ужасные баннеры. И не в первый раз уже.


----------



## alley cat

Капец сегодня баннер перекресток с видеорегистратора.


----------



## gorkill

Сегодня хоть приличный рос.баннер за долгое время.


----------



## Endruuuu

Хороший, да. Я вообще не припомню, когда баннер был из РФ до этого. Редко нынче мелькаем.


----------



## Teamsky

Иннополис был, на прошлой неделе)


----------



## Endruuuu

Индианаполис известнее


----------



## Ysh

Москва сегодня. Под баннером уже полыхает...


----------



## Krosh

^^
К сожалению, интернет даёт возможность насрать практически безнаказанно.
Многих почему-то это заводит.
Как говорил когда-то лучший друг советских физкультурников своему сотруднику по совсем другому поводу: "_Других писателей у меня для тебя, Лаврентий, нет_".
Как будто не знали, что именно такая реакция будет.


----------



## ogonek

Особенно забавляет предупреждение-english only, foreign comments and off topic issues (politics, currents events etc) will be deleted.


----------



## Frozer

А баннеров все, теперь больше никогда не будет?


----------



## Topoliok

видимо RIP, увы ((


----------



## Topoliok

Ан нет!



coth said:


> Still pretty much possible on a place of header image. Image size of 2880×690.


----------



## Izus67

Баннеры городов нужно обязательно вернуть, вместо этой гейской заставки.


----------

